# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الكوكب الساطع..ضبط وتصحيح وزيادات

## فتح البارى

*بسم الله الله الرحمن الرحيم*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد فقد خصصت هذا الموضوع لمدارسة متن الكوكب الساطع للإمام السيوطي -رحمه الله-، وأنا أقترح أن نبدأ بضبط المتن، ثم نقوم بجمع الزيادات (الفوائد المنظومة) التي لا توجد في الكوكب الساطع، لذا سأبدأ بضبط المتن مستعينا بشرح العلامة الأثيوبي -حفظه الله-، وقد منَّ الله عليَّ بالحصول على جميع طبعاته، ولكنها -مع الأسف- لم تسلم من بعض أخطاء الطباعة.
*وألتمس من مشايخي الكرام إبداء ملاحظاتهم العلمية والمنهجية في كل ما يثري الموضوع، وأن يصححوا لي ما سأقع في من أخطاء.*ضبط المتن
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*1**.* *لِلَّهِ حَمْدٌ لَا يَزَالُ سَرْمَدَا ... يُؤْذِنُ بِازْدِيَادِ مَنٍّ أَبَدَا*
*2.* *ثُمَّ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ وَحِبِّهِ ... صَلَاتُهُ وَآلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ*
*3.* *وَهَذِهِ أُرْجُوزَةٌ مُحَرَّرَهْ ... أَبْيَاتُهَا مِثْلُ النُّجُومِ مُزْهِرَهْ*
*4.* *ضَمَّنْتُهَا جَمْعَ الْجَوَامِعِ الَّذِي..... حَوَى أُصُولَ الْفِقْهِ وَالدِّينِ الشَّذِيْ*
*5.* *إِذْ لَمْ أَجِدْ قَبْلِيَ مَنْ أَبْدَاهُ ... نَظْمًا وَلَا بِعِقْدِهِ حَلَّاهُ*
*6.* *وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ قَدْ أُلِّفَا ... كَمِثْلِهِ وَلَا الَّذِي بَعْدُ اقْتَفَى*
*7.* *وَرُبَّمَا غَيَّرْتُ أَوْ أَزِيدُ ... مَا كَانَ مَنْقُوضًا وَمَا يُفِيدُ*
*8.* *فَلْيَدْعُهَا قَارِئُهَا وَالسَّامِعُ ... بِكَوْكَبٍ وَلَوْ يُزَادُ السَّاطِعُ*
*9.* *وَاللَّهَ فِي كُلِّ أُمُورِ**يْ** أَرْتَجِي ... وَمَا يَنُوبُ فَإِلَيْهِ أَلْتَجِي*
*10.* *يُحْصَرُ هَذَا النَّظْمُ فِي مُقَدِّمَهْ ... وَبَعْدَهَا سَبْعَةُ كُتْبٍ مُحْكَمَهْ*
*المقدِّمة*
*11.* *أَدِلَّةُ الْفِقْهِ الْأُصُولُ مُجْمَلَهْ ... وَقِيلَ: مَعْرِفَةُ مَا يَدُلُّ لَهْ*
*12.* *وَطُرُقُ اسْتِفَادَةٍ وَالْمُسْتَفِيد  ْ ... وَعَارِفٌ بِهَا الْأُصُولِيُّ الْعَتِيدْ*
*13.* *وَالْفِقْهُ عِلْمُ حُكْمِ شَرْعٍ عَمَلِيْ ... مُكْتَسَبٌ مِنْ طُرُقٍ لَمْ تُجْمَلِ*
*14.* *ثُمَّ خِطَابُ اللَّهِ بِالْإِنْشَا اعْتَلَقْ ... بِفِعْلِ مَنْ كُلِّفَ حُكْمٌ فَالْأَحَ**قّْ*
*15.* *لَيْسَ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ حُكْمٌ أَبَدَا ... وَالْحُسْنُ وَالْقُبْحُ إِذَا مَا قُصِدَا*
*16.* *وَصْفُ الْكَمَالِ أَوْ نُفُورُ الطَّبْعِ ... وَضِدُّهُ عَقْلِيْ وَإِلَّا شَرْعِيْ*
*17.* *بِالشَّرْعِ لَا بِالْعَقْلِ شُكْرُ الْمُنْعِمِ ... حَتْمٌ وَقَبْلَ الشَّرْعِ لَا حُكْمَ نُمِيْ*
*18.* *وَفِي الْجَمِيعِ خَالَفَ الْمُعْتَزِلَهْ ... وَحَكَّمُوا الْعَقْلَ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَقْضِ لَهْ*
*19.* *فَالْحَظْرُ أَوْ إِبَاحَةٌ أَوْ وَقْفُ ... عَنْ ذَيْنِ تَحْيِيرًا لَدَيْهِمْ خُلْفُ*
*20.* *وَصُوِّبَ امْتِنَاعُ أَنْ يُكَلَّفَا ... ذُو غَفْلَةٍ وَمُلْجَأٌ وَاخْتُلِفَا*
*21.* *فِي مُكْرَهٍ وَمَذْهَبُ الْأَشَاعِرَهْ ... جَوَازُهُ وَقَدْ رَآهُ آخِرَهْ*
*22.* *وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْمَعْدُومِ وَالنَّهِيُ اعْتَلَقْ ... أَيْ مَعْنَوِيًّا وَأَبَى بَاقِي الفِرَقْ*
*23.* *إِنِ اقْتَضَى الْخِطَابُ فِعْلًا مُلْتَزَمْ ... فَوَاجِبٌ أَوْ لَا فَنَدْبٌ أَوْ جَزَمْ*
*24.* *تَرْكًا فَتَحْرِيمٌ وَإِلَّا وَوَرَدْ ... نَهْيٌ بِهِ قَصْدٌ فَكُرْهٌ أَوْ فُقِدْ*
*25.* *فَضِدُّ الَاوْلَى وَإِذَا مَا خَيَّرَا ... إِبَاحَةٌ وَحَدُّهَا قَدْ قُرِّرَا*
*26.* *أَوْ سَبَبًا أَوْ مَانِعًا شَرْطًا بَدَا ... فَالْوَضْعُ أَوْ ذَا صِحَّةٍ أَوْ فَاسِدَا*
*27.* *وَالْفَرْضُ وَالْوَاجِبُ ذُو تَرَادُفِ ... وَمَالَ نُعْمَانُ إِلَى التَّخَالُفِ*
*28.* *وَالنَّدْبُ وَالسُّنَّةُ وَالتَّطَوُّعُ ... وَالْمُسْتَحَبّ  ُ بَعْضُنَا قَدْ نَوَّعُوا*
*29.* *وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ وَبِالشُّرُوعِ لَا ... تَلْزَمُهُ وَقَالَ نُعْمَانُ: بَلَى*
*30.* *وَالْحَجَّ أَلْزِمْ بِالتَّمَامِ شَارِعَا ... إِذْ لَمْ يَقَعْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ تَطَوُّعَا*
*31.* *وَالسَّبَبُ الَّذِي أُضِيفَ الْحُكْمُ لَهْ ... لِعُلْقَةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّعْرِيفِ لَهْ*
*32.* *وَالْمَانِعُ الْوَصْفُ الْوُجُودِيْ الظَّاهِرُ ... مُنْضَبِطًا عَرَّفَ مَا يُغَايِرُ*
*33.* *الْحُكْمَ مَعْ بَقَاءِ حِكْمَةِ السَّبَبْ ... وَالشَّرْطُ يَأْتِي حَيْثُ حُكْمُهُ وَجَبْ*
*34.* *وَصِحَّةُ الْعَقْدِ أَوِ التَّعَبُّدِ ... وِفَاقُ ذِي الْوَجْهَيْنِ شَرْعَ أَحْمَدِ*
*35.* *وَقِيلَ فِي الْأَخِيرِ إِسْقَاطُ الْقَضَا ... وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الرِّضَا*
*36.* *بِصِحَّةِ الْعَقْدِ اعْتِقَابُ الْغَايَهْ ... وَالدِّينِ الِاجْزَاءُ أَيِ الْكِفَايَهْ*
*37.* *بِالْفِعْلِ فِي إِسْقَاطِ أَنْ تَعَبَّدَا ... وَقِيلَ إِسْقَاطُ الْقَضَاءِ أَبَدَا*
*38.* *وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الْعَقْدِ بَلْ مَا طُلِبَا ... يَخُصُّهُ وَقِيلَ بِاللَّذْ وَجَبَا*
*39.* *قَابَلَهَا الْفَسَادُ وَالْبُطْلَانُ ... وَالْفَرْقَ لَفْظًا قَدْ رَأَى النُّعْمَانُ*
*40.* *ثُمَّ الْأَدَاءُ فِعْلُ بَعْضِ مَا دَخَلْ ... قَبْلَ خُرُوجِ وَقْتِهِ وَقِيلَ كُلّْ*
*41.* *وَفِعْلُ كُلِّ أَوْ فَبَعْضِ مَا مَضَى ... وَقْتٌ لَهُ مُسْتَدْرِكًا بِهِ الْقَضَا*
*42.* *وَفِعْلُهُ وَقْتَ الْأَدَاءِ ثَانِيَا ... إِعَادَةٌ لِخَلَلٍ أَوْ خَالِيَا*
*43.* *وَالْوَقْتُ مَا قَدَّرَهُ الَّذِي شَرَعْ ... مِنَ الزَّمَانِ ضَيِّقًا أَوِ اتَّسَعْ*
*44.* *وَحُكْمُنَا الشَّرْعِيُّ إِنْ تَغَيَّرَا ... إِلَى سُهُولَةٍ لِأَمْرٍ عُذِرَا*
*45.* *مَعَ قِيَامِ سَبَبِ الْأَصْلِيِّ سَمّْ ... بِرُخْصَةٍ كَأَكْلِ مَيْتٍ وَالسَّلَمْ*
*46.* *وَقَبْلَ وَقْتٍ الزَّكَاةَ أَدَّى ... وَالْقَصْرِ وَالْإِفْطَارِ إِذْ لَا جَهْدَا*
*47.* *حَتْمًا مُبَاحًا مُسْتَحَبًّا وَخِلَافْ ... أَوْلَى وَإِلَّا فَعَزِيـمَةٌ تُضَافْ*
*48.* *قُلْتُ: وَقَدْ تُقْرَنُ بِالْكَرَاهَةِ ... كَالْقَصْرِ فِي أَقَلِّ مِنْ ثَلَاثَةِ*
*49.* *ثُمَّ الدَّلِيلُ مَا صَحِيحُ النَّظَرِ ... فِيهِ مُوَصِّلٌ لِقَصْدٍ خَبَرِيْ*
*50.* *وَاخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ عِلْمُهُ مُكْتَسَبُ ... عَقِيبَهُ فَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ صَوَّبُوا*
*51.* *الْجَامِعُ الْمَانِعُ حَدُّ الْحَدِّ ... أوْ ذُو انْعِكَاسٍ إِنْ تَشَأْ وَالطَّرْدِ*
*52.* *وَصَحَّحُوا أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ فِي الأَزَلْ ... يُسْمَى خِطَابًا أَوْ مُنَوَّعًا حَصَلْ*
*53.* *وَالنَّظَرُ الْفِكْرُ مُفِيدُ الْعِلْمِ ... وَالظَّنِّ، وَالإِدْرَاكُ دُونَ حُكْمِ*
*54.* *تَصَوُّرٌ وَمَعْهُ تَصْدِيقٌ جَلِيْ ... جَازْمُهُ التَّغْيِيرَ إِنْ لَمْ يَقْبَلِ*
*55.* *عِلْمٌ وَمَا يَقْبَلُهُ فَالِاعْتِقَادْ ... صَحِيحٌ انْ طَابَقَ، أَوْ لَا ذُو فَسَادْ*
*56.* *وَغَيْرُهُ ظَنٌّ لِرُجْحَانٍ سَلَكْ ... وَضِدُّهُ الْوَهْمُ وَمَا سَاوَى فَشَكّْ*
*57.* *الفَخْرُ حُكْمُ الذِّهْنِ أَيْ ذُو الْجَزْمِ.....لُم  وجِبٍ طَابَقَ حَدُّ الْعِلْمِ*
*58.* *ثُمَّ ضَرُورِيًّا رَآهُ يُسْفِـرُ.......وا  ْنُ الْجُوَيْنِيْ نَظَرِيٌّ عَسِرُ*
*59.* *ثُمَّ عَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَرُونَ يُطْلِقُونْ.....ت  فَاوُتًا وَرَدَّهُ الْمُحَقِّقُونْ*
*60.* *وَالْجَهْلُ فَقْدُ الْعِلْمِ بِالْمَقْصُودِ أَوْ.....تَصْوِير  هُ مُخَالِفًا خُلْفٌ حَكَوْا*
*61.* *والسَّهْوُ أَنْ يَذْهَلَ عَنْ مَعْلُومِهِ......و  َفَارَقَ النِّسْيَانَ فِي عُمُومِهِ*
*مسألة*
*62.* *الْحَسَنُ الْمَأذُونُ لَوْ أَجْرٌ نُفِيْ ...... قِيْلَ وَفِعْلُ مَا سِوَى الْمُكَلَّفِ*
*63.* *فَغَيْرُ مَنْهِيْ وِالْقَبِيحُ الْمَنْهِيْ ... وَلَوْ عُمُومًا كَقَسِيمِ الْكُرْهِ*
*64.* *وَعَدَّ ذَا وَاسِطَةً عَبْدُ الْمَلِكْ.....وَف  ي الْمُبَاحِ ذَا وَتَالِيهِ سُلِكْ*
*مسألة*
*65.* *لَيْسَ مُبَاحُ التَّرْكِ حَتْمًا وَذَكَرْ.....جَمَ  عَةٌ وُجُوبَ صَوْمِ مَنْ عَذَرْ*
*66.* *مِنْ حَائِضٍ وَمُدْنِفٍ وَذِي مَغِيبْ......وَقِي  لَ ذَا دُونَهُمَا وَابْنُ الْخَطِيبْ*
*67.* *قالَ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدُ الشَّهْرَيْنِ....  ......وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ*
*68.* *قُلْتُ: وَفِي هَذَا الَّذِي زَادَ عَلَى ... مُطْلَقِ الِاسْمِ لَيْسَ حَتْمًا دَخَلَا*
*69.* *وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي النَّدْبِ هَلْ مَأْمُورُ.......حَ  ِيْقَةً فَكَوْنُهُ الْمَشْهُورُ*
*70.* *ولَيْسَ مَنْدُوبٌ وَكُرْهٌ فِي الْأَصَحّْ ... مُكَلَّفًا وَلَا الْمُبَاحُ فَرَجَحْ*
*71.* *فِي حَدِّهِ إِلْزَامُ ذِي الْكُلْفَةِ لَا .......طَلَبُهُ وَالْمُرْتَضَى عِنْدَ الْمَلَا*
*72.* *أَنَّ الْمُبَاحَ لَيْسَ جِنْسَ مَا وَجَبْ.....وَغَيْ  ُ مَأْمُورٍ بِهِ إذْ لَا طَلَبْ*
*73.* *وَأَنَّ هَذَا الْوَصْفَ حُكْمٌ شَرعِيْ......وَأََ  نَّ نَسْخَ وَاجِبٍ يَسْتَدْعِي*
*74.* *بَقَا جَوَازِهِ أَيِ انْتِفَا الْحَرَجْ ... وقِيلَ فِي الْمُبَاحِ والْنَّدْبِ انْدَرَجْ*
*مسألة*
*75.* *الْأَمْرُ مِنْ أَشْيَا بِفَرْدٍ عِنْدَنَا ..... يُوْجِبُ مِنْهَا وَاحِدًا مَا عُيِّنَا*
*76.* *وقِيلَ كُلًّا وَبِوَاحِدٍ حَصَلْ.......وقِيل   بَلْ مُعَيَّنًا فَإِنْ فَعَلْ*
*77.* *خِلَافَهُ أسْقَطَهُ وَقِيلَ مَا..........يَخْتَا  رُهُ مُكَلَّفٌ فَإِنْ سَمَا*
*78.* *لِفِعْلِهَا فَوَاجِبٌ أَعْلَاهَا.......أ  ْ تَرْكِهَا عُوقِبَ فِي أَدْنَاهَا*
*79.* *وَصَحَّحُوا تَحْرِيمَ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى.......إِبْهَ  مِهِ وَهْيَ عَلَى مَا قَدْ خَلَا*
*مسالة*
*80.* *فَرْضُ الْكِفَايَةِ مُهِمٌّ يُقْصَدُ......ونَظ  َرٌ عَنْ فَاعِلٍ مُجَرَّدُ*
*81.* *وَزَعَمَ الْأُسْتَاذُ وَالْجُوَيْنِيْ  ......وَنَجْلُهُ يَفْضُلُ فَرْضَ الْعَيْنِ*
*82.* *وَهْوَ عَلَى الْكُلِّ رَأَى الْجُمْهُورُ...و  الْقَوْلُ بِالْبَعْضِ هُوَ الْمَنْصُورُ*
*83.* *فَقِيلَ مُبْهَمٌ وَقِيلَ عُيِّنَا...........و  قِيلَ مَنْ قَامَ بِهِ وَوُهِّنَا*
*84.* *وَبِالشُّرُوعِ فِي الْأَصَحِّ يَلْزَمُ.....وَمِ  ْلَهُ سُنَّتُهَا تَنْقَسِمُ*
*مسألة*
*85.* *جَمِيعُ وَقْتِ الظُّهْرِ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ....وَ  قْتُ أَدَاءٍ وَعَلَيْهِ الْأَظْهَرُ*
*86.* *لَا يَجِبُ الْعَزْمُ عَلَى الْمُؤَخِّرِ....و  َقَدْ عُزِيْ وُجُوبُهُ لِلْأَكْثَرِ*
*87.* *وَقِيلَ الَاخِرُ وَقِيلَ الْأَوَّلُ ... فَفِي سِوَاهُ قَاضٍ اوْ مُعَجِّلُ*
*88.* *وَقِيلَ مَا بِهِ الْأَدَاءُ اتَّصَلَا ... مِنْ وَقْتِهِ وَآخِرٌ إِذَا خَلَا*
*89.* *وَقِيلَ إِنْ قَدَّمَ فَرْضًا وَقَعَا....إِنْ بَقِيَ التَّكْلِيفُ حَتَّى انْقَطَعَا*
*90.* *وَمَنْ يُؤَخِّرْ مَعَ ظَنِّ مَوْتِهِ.....يَعْ  ِ، فَإِنْ أَدَّاهُ قَبْلَ فَوْتِهِ*
*91.* *فَهْوَ أَدَا وَالْقَاضِيَانِ بَلْ قَضَا ... أَوْ مَعَ ظَنِّ أَنْ يَعِيشَ فَقَضَى*
*92.* *فَالْحَقُّ لَا عِصْيَانَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنِ....كَالْحَ  جِّ فَلْيُسْنَدْ لِآخِرِ السِّنِي*
*مسألة*
*93.* *مَا لَا يَتِمُّ الْوَاجِبُ الْمُطْلَقُ مِنْ ... مَقْدُورِنَا إِلَّا بِهِ حَتْمٌ زُكِنْ*
*94.* *وَقِيلَ لَا وَقِيلَ إِنْ كَانَ سَبَبْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ شَرْطًا إِلَى الشَّرْعِ انْتَسَبْ*
*95.* *فَالتَّرْكُ لِلْحَرَامِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا ... إِلَّا بِتَرْكِ غَيْرِهِ حَتْمًا يُرَى*
*96.* *فَحُرِّمَتْ مَنْكُوحَةٌ إِنْ تُلْبَسِ....بِغَي  ْرِهَا أَوْ بَتَّ عَيْنًا وَنَسِيْ*
*مسألة*
*97.* *مُطْلَقُ الَامْرِ عِنْدَنَا لَا يَشْمَلُ ... كُرْهًا فَفِي الْوَقْتِ الصَّلَاةُ تَبْطُلُ*
*98.* *أَمَّا الَّذِي جِهَاتُهُ تَعَدَّدَا ... مِثْلُ الصَّلَاةِ فِي مَكَانٍ اعْتَدَى*
*99.* *فَإِنَّهَا تَصِحُّ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... وَلَا ثَوَابَ عِنْدَهُمْ فِي الْأَشْهَرِ*
*100.* *وَقِيلَ لَا تَصِحُّ لَكِنْ حَصَلَا ... سُقُوطُهُ وَالْحَنْبَلِيّ  ُ لَا وَلَا*
*101.* *وَمَنْ مِنَ الْمَغْصُوبِ تَائِبًا خَرَجْ ... آتٍ بِوَاجِبٍ وَقِيلَ بِحَرَجْ*
*102.* *وَقِيلَ فِي عِصْيَانِهِ مُشْتَغِلُ ... مَعَ انْقِطَاعِ النَّهْيِ وَهْوَ مُشْكِلُ*
*103.* *وَسَاقِطٌ عَلَى جَرِيحٍ قَدْ قَتَلْ ... إِنْ لَمْ يَزُلْ وَكُفْأَهُ إِنِ انْتَقَلْ*
*104.* *قِيلَ أَدِمْ وَقِيلَ خَيِّرْ وَالْإِمَامْ ... لَا حُكْمَ وَالْحُجَّةُ حَوْلَ الْوَقْفِ حَامْ* 
[بعض التنبيهات المفيدة من شرح العلامة الأثيوبي -حفظه الله- ط.ابن الجوزي]_______
24. (نهي به قصد فكره أو فقد) أي: مقصود، وفي نسخة: (نهي به خُصَّ فكره أو فقد) وهو واضح.
19. (تحييرا) بالحاء المهملة، وهو هكذا في شرح الناظم، وهو الصواب، ووقع في بعض النسخ بلفظ (تخييرا) بالخاء المعجمة بدل الحاء المهملة، وهو تصحيف، فليُنتبه.
30. وفي نسخة (شُرَّعَا) وهو جمع شارع، كساجد وسُجَّدٍ.
39. (قد رأى النعمان) وفي نسخة: (قد رأى نعمان) وأخرى: (قدَّر النعمان) والأُولَى أوضح..وقال الشيخ في الحاشية: كان الشرح في الطبعة الأولى على هذه النسخة، ثم رأيت أن النسخة الأولى هي الأوضح.
45.(مع قيام سبب الأصلي سم) بالإضافة، ووقع في بعض النسخ: (مع قيام السبب الأصلي سم) بالتعريف، والظاهر أن ما هنا هو الصواب، وتكون إضافته لما بعده بمعنى اللام، أي: السبب للحكم الأصلي.
60. (خلف) بالرفع خبر لمحذوف، أي: هذا خلاف، وجملة (حكوا) صفة له، ووقع في بعض النسخ: (خلفا) بالنصب، وعليه فيكون مفعولا مقدما لـ(حكوا).
65.في بعض النسخ (عَنْ فِرْقَةٍ وُجُوبُ صَوْمِ مَنْ عُذِرْ) فعلى هذا يضبط (ذُكِر) بالبناء للمفعول.
80. وفي نسخة (من نظر عن فاعل مجرد)، وفي نسخة: (ونظر عن فاعل يُجَرَّدُ)
104. وقع في نسخة بدل هذا البيت: (قِيلَ أَدِمْ وَقِيلَ خَيِّرْ وَالصَّوَابْ.....  َا حُكْمَ وَالْحُجَّةُ بِالْوَقْفِ أَجَابْ) 
أنتظر التصحيح من مشايخي الكرام

----------


## فتح البارى

> الفَخْرُ حُكْمُ الذِّهْنِ أَيْ ذُو الْجَزْمِ.....لُم  وجِبٍ طَابَقَ حَدُّ الْعِلْمِ


تصحيح البيت:
الْفَخْرُ حُكْمُ الذِّهْنِ أَيْ ذُو الْجَزْمِ.....لِمُوجِبٍ طَابَقَ حَدُّ الْعِلْمِ



> . *الْحَسَنُ الْمَأذُونُ لَوْ أَجْرٌ نُفِيْ ...... قِيْلَ وَفِعْلُ مَا سِوَى الْمُكَلَّفِ*


قِيلَ



> وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي النَّدْبِ هَلْ مَأْمُورُ.......حَ  ِيْقَةً فَكَوْنُهُ الْمَشْهُورُ


حَقِيقَةً

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك




> وقد منَّ الله عليَّ بالحصول على جميع طبعاته، ولكنها -مع الأسف- لم تسلم من بعض أخطاء الطباعة.


ليتك تذكر ابتداءً الأخطاء الموجودة في جميع النسخ، ففي هذا أكبر الفائدة إن شاء الله.
وشكر الله سعيك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن المهم كذلك جمع ما يتعلق بقول السيوطي هنا:



> *7.* *وَرُبَّمَا غَيَّرْتُ أَوْ أَزِيدُ ... مَا كَانَ مَنْقُوضًا وَمَا يُفِيدُ*



 ومثاله قول السيوطي في باب الحروف عن (هل):
وقوله في الأصل للإيجاب .......... كابن هشام ليس بالصواب
واستفدنا منه فائدة أخرى فوق انتقاد كلام التاج السبكي، وهي أن التاج ينقل عن المغني لابن هشام مع تقارب ما بينهما زمنا، فابن هشام متوفى 761، والتاج 771.
وقد أشار السيوطي لهذا الوهم أيضا في عقود الجمان بقوله:
ومن نفى مستفهم النفي بـ(هل) ............ كصاحب المصباح والمغني وَهَل
ويقصد بصاحب المصباح (بدر الدين ابن مالك) ابن صاحب الألفية.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *48.* *قُلْتُ: وَقَدْ تُقْرَنُ بِالْكَرَاهَةِ ... كَالْقَصْرِ فِي أَقَلِّ مِنْ ثَلَاثَةِ*


(في أقلَّ) بالفتح لأنه ممنوع من الصرف.




> *54. * *تَصَوُّرٌ وَمَعْهُ تَصْدِيقٌ جَلِيْ ... جَازْمُهُ  التَّغْيِيرَ إِنْ لَمْ يَقْبَلِ*


جازِمه




> *66.* *مِنْ  حَائِضٍ وَمُدْنِفٍ وَذِي مَغِيبْ......وَقِي  لَ  ذَا دُونَهُمَا وَابْنُ الْخَطِيبْ*


ومدنَف




> 80.  وفي نسخة (من نظر عن فاعل مجرد)، وفي نسخة: (ونظر عن فاعل يُجَرَّدُ)


ويبدو أن هذه النسخة الأخيرة هي المعروفة عندهم في شنقيط؛ فهكذا سمعتها من شريط للشيخ الددو حفظه الله.

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل



> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
> 
> ليتك تذكر ابتداءً الأخطاء الموجودة في جميع النسخ، ففي هذا أكبر الفائدة إن شاء الله.
> وشكر الله سعيك.


هذا الأمر سيأخذ مني وقتا كثيرا، ولعلي أفعل ذلك بعد الانتهاء من ضبط المتن -إن شاء الله-.
ومن أمثلة أخطاء الطباعة ما جاء في طبعة ابن تيمية:
*ضَمَّنْتُهَا جَمْعَ الْجَوَامِعِ الَّذِي حَوَى..... أُصُولَ الْفِقْهِ وَالدِّينِ الشَّذِيْ*
والصحيح أنها في بداية الشطر الثاني
وأيضا:
فَلَيْدَعُهَا قَارِئُهَا وَالسَّامِعُ ... بِكَوْكَبٍ وَلَوْ يُزَادُ السَّاطِعُ
والصحيح أنها (فَلْيَدْعُهَا)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
ولا يلزم أن تذكرها كلها ابتداء، بل تذكر ما يتعلق بالأبيات المذكورة فقط.

----------


## فتح البارى

> ومدنَف


قال الشيخ الأثيوبي -حفظه الله- :
بكسر النون وفتحها، من أدنف المريض: إذا ثَقُل، أو أدنفه المرض: إذا لازمه، فهو يتعدى ويلزم، كما يستفاد من عبارة (القاموس)

----------


## فتح البارى

*مسألة*
*105.               * *نُجَوِّزُ التَّكْلِيفَ بِالْمُحَالِ ... وَمَنَعَتْ طَائِفَتَا اعْتِزَالِ*
*106.* *مَا كَانَ لَا لِلْغَيْرِ  أَوْ مُمْتَـنِعَا ... لِغَيْرِ عِلْمِهِ بِأَنْ لَا  يَقَعَا*
*107.               * *وَالطَّلَبَ الْإِمَامُ وَالْحَقُّ وَقَعْ  ... مَا لَيْسَ بِالذَّاتِ بَلِ الْغَيْرِ  امْتَنَعْ
مسألة*
*108.               * *حُصُولُ شَرْطِ الشَّرْعِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... فِي صِحَّةِ التَّكْلِيفِ  لَمْ يُعْتَبَرِ*
*109.               * *وَفُرِضَتْ فِي طَلَبِ الشَّرْعِ الْفُرُوعْ ... مِنْ كَافِرٍ  وَالْمُرْتَضَى هُنَا الْوُقُوعْ*
*110.               * *وَالْمَنْعُ مُطْلَقًا وَفِي الْأَمْرِ وَفِي ... جِهَادِهِمْ وَغَيْرِ  مُرْتَدٍّ قُفِيْ*
*111.               * *وَالْخُلْفُ فِي التَّكْلِيفِ أَوْ مَا آلَ  لَهْ ... لَا نَحْوِ إِتْلَافٍ وَعَقْدٍ أَكْمَلَهْ
مسألة*
*112.               * *يَخْتَصُّ بِالتَّكْلِيفِ فِعْلٌ فَاللَّذَا ... كُلِّفَ فِي النَّهْيِ  بِهِ الْكَفُّ وَذَا*
*113.               * *هَلْ فِعْلُ ضِدٍّ أَوِ الِانْتِهَاءُ ... الْمُرْتَضَى الثَّانِي لَا  الِانْتِفَاءُ*
*114.          * *وَأَنَّ قَصْدَ التَّرْكِ غَيْرُ مُشْتَرَطْ ... بَلَى لِتَحْصِيلِ  الثَّوَابِ يُشْتَرَطْ*
*115.          * *وَوَجَّهَ الْأَمْرَ لَدَى الْمُبَاشَرَهْ ... مُحَقِّقُو الْأَئِمَّةِ  الْأَشَاعِرَهْ*
*116.          * *وَقَبْلَهَا اللَّوْمُ عَلَى كَفٍّ نُهِيْ ... وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ قَبْلُ ذُو  تَوَجُّهِ*
*117.          * *بَعْدَ دُخُولِ وَقْتِهِ إِلْزَامَا ... وَقبْلَهُ لَدَيْهِمُ  إِعْلَامَا*
*118.          * *ثُمَّ إِذَا بَاشَرَ قَالُوا يَسْتَمِرّْ  ... وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ بِانْقِطَاعٍ مُسْتَقِرّْ
مسألة*
*119.          * *يَصِحُّ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ أَنْ يُكَلَّفَا ... مَنِ انْتِفَا شَرْطِ  الْوُقُوعِ عَرَفَا*
*120.          * *أَوْ آمِرٌ وَاتَّفَقُوا إِنْ جَهِلَا ...  وَالْعِلْمُ لِلْمَأْمُورِ إِثْرَهُ اعْتَلَا
خاتمة*
*121.          * *فِي وَاجِبِ التَّرْتِيبِ وَالتَّخْيِيرِ عَنّْ ... تَحْرِيمُ جَمْعٍ  وَإِبَاحَةٌ وَسَنّْ*
*
الكتاب الأول
في الكتاب ومباحث الأقوال

* *122.          * *أَمَّا الْقُرَانُ هَهُنَا فَالْمُنْزَلُ....  .. عَلَى النَّبِيِّ مُعْجِزًا  يُفَصَّلُ*
*123.          * *بَاقِي تِلَاوَةٍ وَمِنْهُ الْبَسْمَلَهْ ... لَا فِي بَرَاءَةٍ وَلَا مَا  نَقَلَهْ*
*124.          * *آحَادُهُمْ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ فِيهِمَا ... وَالسَّبْعُ قَطْعًا  لِلتَّوَاتُرِ انْتَمَى*
*125.          * *وَقِيلَ إِلَّا هَيْئَةَ الْأَدَاءِ ... وَقِيلَ خُلْفَ اللَّفْظِ  لِلْقُرَّاءِ*
*126.          * *وَأَجْمَعُوا أَنَّ الشَّوَاذَ لَمْ يُبَحْ ... قِرَاءَةٌ بِهَا وَلَكِنِ  الْأَصَحّْ*
*127.          * *كَخَبَرٍ فِي الِاحْتِجَاجِ تَجْرِي  ... وَأَنَّهَا الَّتِي وَرَاءَ الْعَشْرِ*
*128.          * *وَلَا  يَجُوزُ** فِي  الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَنْ ... وُرُودُ مَا لَيْسَ لَهُ مَعْنًى  يُبَنْ*
*129.          * *أَوْ مَا سِوَى ظَاهِرِهِ قَدْ يُقْصَدُ ... بِلَا دَلِيلٍ عِنْدَ مَنْ  يُعْتَمَدُ*
*130.          * *ثُمَّ أَصَحُّهَا بَقَاءُ الْمُجْمَلِ ... إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُكَلَّفَا  بِالْعَمَلِ*
*131.          * *وَأَنَّ بِالْقَرَائِنِ الَّأَدِلَّهْ ... نَقْلِيَّةً تُعْطِي الْيَقِينَ  كُلَّهْ*
*المنطوق  والمفهوم*
*132.    * *الْأَوَّلُ الدَّالُ عَلَيْهِ اللَّفْظُ فِي ... مَحَلِّ نُطْقٍ وَهْوَ  نَصٌّ إِنْ يَفِ*
*133.    * *كَعَامِرٍ لَمْ يَحْتَمِلْ مَعْنًى سِوَى ... مُفَادِهِ وَظَاهِرٌ لَهُ  حَوَى*
*134.    * *مُرَكَّبٌ إِنْ جُزْءَ مَعْنًى يُقْصَدُ ... أَفَادَهُ الْجُزْءُ  وَإِلَّا مُفْرَدُ*
*135.    * *وَإِنْ يُفِدْ مَعْنَاهُ بِالْمُوَافَقَه  ْ ... فَإِنَّهَا لَفْظِيَّةٌ  مُطَابَقَهْ*
*136.    * *وَجُزْؤُهُ تَضَمُّنٌ وَالِالْتِزَامْ ... لَازِمُهُ وَذَانِ بِالْعَقْلِ  التَّمَامْ*
*137.    * *وَالصِّدْقُ وَالصِّحَّةُ فِي الَّذِي مَضَى ... إِنْ رَامَ إِضْمَارًا  دَلَالَةُ اقْتِضَا*
*138.    * *أَوْ لَا وَقَدْ أَفَادَ مَا لَمْ يُقْصَدِ ... فَهْيَ إِشَارَةٌ وَضِدُّ  مَا بُدِيْ*
*139.    * *بِعَكْسِهِ حَدًّا فَمَهْمَا وَافَقَهْ ... فِي حُكْمِهِ الْمَنْطُوقُ  فَالْمُوَافَقَه  ْ*
*140.    * *فَحْوَى الْخِطَابِ إِنْ يَكُنْ أَوْلَى وَمَا ... سَاوَى فَلَحْنُهُ  وَقِيلَ ما انْتَمَى*
*141.    * *فَالشَّافِعِيْ دَلَّ قِيَاسًا وَالْخِلَافْ ... لَفْظًا مَجَازًا أَوْ  حَقِيقَةً خِلَافْ*
*142.    * *عَلَاقَةُ الْأَوَّلِ إِطْلَاقُ الْأَخَصّْ ... وَالثَّانِ نَقْلُ  اللَّفْظِ عُرْفًا اقْتَنَصْ*
*143.    * *وَإِنْ يَكُنْ خَالَفَ فَالْمُخَالَفَه  ْ ... وَشَرْطُهُ أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ  حَاذِفَهْ*
*144.    * *لِنَحْوِ خَوْفٍ أَوْ لِغَالِبٍ يُقَالْ ... مَذْكُورُهُ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ  أَوْ سُؤَالْ*
*145.    * *أَوْ حَادِثٍ أَوْ جَهْلِ حُكْمٍ أَوْ سِوَى ... ذَاكَ إِذَا التَّخْصِيصُ  بِالذِّكْرِ حَوَى*
*146.    * *نَعَمْ وَلَا يَمْنَعُ أَنْ يُقَاسَ بِهْ ... بَلْ قِيلَ مَعْرُوضٌ يَعُمُّ  فَانْتَبِهْ*
*147.    * *وَقِيلَ لَا يَعُمُّهُ إِجْمَاعَا ... فَالْوَصْفُ وَالنَّحْوِيُّ لَا  يُرَاعَى*
*148.    * *كَالْغَنَمِ السَّائِمِ أَوْ سَائِمَةِ ... الضَّأْنِ لَا مُجَرَّدُ  السَّائِمَةِ*
*149.    * *عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ وَحَكَى السَّمْعَانِيْ ... عَنِ الْجَمَاهِيرِ  اعْتِبَارَ الثَّانِي*
*150.    * *وَالنَّفْيُ غَيْرُ سَائِمَاتِ الْغَنَمِ ... وَقِيلَ غَيْرُ مُطْلَقِ  السَّوَائِمِ*
*151.    * *وَمِنْهُ عِلَّةٌ وَظَرْفٌ وَعَدَدْ ... .حَالٌ وَمِنْهَا الشَّرْطُ  وَالْغَايَةَ عُدّْ*
*152.    * *وَسَبْقُ مَعْمُولٍ وَفَصْلُ الْخَبَرِ ... مِنْ مُبْتَدًا أَوْ نَحْوِهِ  بِالْمُضْمَرِ*
*153.    * *وَإِنَّمَا وَنَحْوُ مَا وَإلَّا ... .وَذَا فَمَا يُقَالُ نُطْقًا أعْلَى*
*154.    * *أَيْ إِنَّمَا وَغَايَةٌ فَالْفَصْلُ ... وَمِثْلُهُ الشَّرْطُ فَوَصْفٌ  يَتْلُو*
*155.    * *مُنَاسِبًا فَمُطْلَقًا فَالْعَدَدُ ... فَسَبْقُ مَعْمُولٍ إِذِ  الْمُعْتَمَدُ*
*156.    * *يُفِيدُ الِاخْتِصَاصَ فَالْبَيَانِيْ ... كَالْحَصْرِ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ ذُو  فُرْقَانِ*
*157.    * *لِلْحَصْرِ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ إِنَّمَا ... .وَأَلْحَقَ  الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ُ أَنَّمَا*
*158.    * *وَحُجَّةٌ جَمِيعُهَا إِلَّا اللَّقَبْ ... فِي لُغَةٍ وَقِيلَ لِلشَّرْعِ  انْتَسَبْ*
*159.    * *وَقِيلَ مَعْنًى وَاحْتِجَاجًا يَصْطَفِي ... بِاللَّقَبِ الدَّقَّاقُ  ثُمَّ الصَّيْرَفِيْ*
*160.    * *وَأَنْكَرَ النُّعْمَانُ كُلًّا وَاسْتَقَرّْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي الشَّرْعِ  وَقَوْمٌ فِي الْخَبَرْ*
*161.   * *وَفِي سِوَى  الشَّرْعِ أَبَى السُّبْكِيْ وَرَدّْ ... وَقَوْمٌ الْوَصْفَ وَقَوْمٌ  الْعَدَدْ
مسألة*
*162.    * *حُدُوثُ مَوْضُوعَاتِنَا لِلْكَشْفِ ... عَنِ الضَّمِيرِ مِنْ عَظِيمِ  اللُّطْفِ*
*163.    * *وَهْيَ مِنَ الْمِثَالِ وَالْإِشَارَةِ ... أَشَدُّ فِي إِفَادَةٍ  وَيَسْرَةِ*
*164.    * *وَهْيَ كَمَا صَرَّحَ أَهْلُ الشَّانِ ... أَلْفَاظُنَا الْمُفِيدَةُ  الْمَعَانِي*
*165.    * *وَعُرِفَتْ بِالنَّقْلِ لَا بِالْعَقْلِ ... فَقَطْ بَلِ اسْتِنْبَاطِهِ  مِنْ نَقْلِ*
*166.    * *وَاللَّفْظُ مَدْلُولَاتِهِ قَدْ  فَصَّلُوا ... مَعْنًى وَلَفْظٌ مُفْرَدٌ مُسْتَعْمَلُ*
*167.    * *كَكِلْمَةٍ فَتِلْكَ قَوْلٌ مُفْرَدُ ... .أَوْ مُهْمَلٌ كَاسْمِ الْهِجَا  أَوْ يَرِدُ*
*168.    * *مُرَكَّبًا كَمَا مَضَى وَيُعْنَى ... .بِالْوَضْعِ جَعْلُهُ دَلِيلَ  الْمَعْنَى*
*169.    * *وَكَوْنَهُ مُنَاسِبَ الْمَعْنَى فَلَا ... نَشْرِطُهُ وَقَالَ عَبَّادٌ  بَلَى*
*170.    * *يَعْنِي كَفَتْ دَلَالَةٌ إِلَيْهِ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ حَامِلَةٌ  عَلَيْهِ*
*171.    * *وَوَضْعُهُ لِخَارِجِيِّ الْمَعْنَى ... وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَقِيلَ  ذِهْنَا*
*172.    * *وَكُلُّ مَعْنًى مَا لَهُ لَفْظٌ بَلَى ... لِكُلِّ مُحْتَاجٍ إِلَيْهِ  حَصَلَا*
*173.    * *وَالْمُحْكَمُ الْمُتَّضِحُ الْمَعْنَى وَمَا ... .تَشَابَهَ اللَّهُ  الَّذِي قَدْ عَلِمَا*
*174.    * *وَرُبَّمَا يُطْلِعُهُ مَنِ اصْطَفَى ... وَلَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا لِمَعْنًى  ذِي خَفَا*
*175.   * *إِلَّا عَلَى  الْخَوَاصِ لَفْظٌ شَائِعُ ... قَدْ قَالَهُ الْفَخْرُ وَلَكِنْ  نَازَعُوا
مسألة*
*176.    * *تَوْقِيفٌ اللُّغَاتُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... وَمِنْهُمُ ابْنُ فُورَكٍ  وَالْأَشْعَرِيْ*
*177.    * *عَلَّمَهَا بِالْوَحْيِ أَوْ بِأَنْ خَلَقْ ... عِلْمًا ضَرُورِيًّا  وَصَوْتًا قَدْ نَطَقْ*
*178.    * *وَبِاصْطِلَاحٍ قَالَ ذُو اعْتِزَالِ ... وَالْعِلْمُ مِنْ قَرَائِنِ  الْأَحْوَالِ*
*179.    * *وَقِيلَ مَا اسْتُغْـنِيَ فِي التَّعْرِيفِ ... مُحْتَمِلٌ وَغَيْرُهُ  تَوْقِيفِيْ*
*180.   * *وَقِيلَ  عَكْسُهُ وَقَوْمٌ وَقَفُوا ... وَقَوْمٌ التَّوْقِيفُ ظَنٌّ  أَلِفُوا
مسألة*
*181.    * *قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ مَعَ الْغَزَالِيْ ... وَالْآمِدِيِّ وَأَبِي  الْمَعَالِي*
*182.    * *لَا تَثْبُتُ اللُّغَاتُ بِالْقِيَاسِ ... وَأَثْبَتَ الْقَاضِي أَبُو  الْعَبَّاسِ*
*183.    * *شَرْعًا وَفِي لُغَةٍ الشِّيرَازِيْ ... وَابْنُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةٍ  وَالرَّازِيْ*
*184.    * *وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ تَثْبُتُ الْحَقَائِقُ ... دُونَ الْمَجَازِ وَالْجَمِيعُ  وَافَقُوا*
*185.   * *عَلَى  جَوَازِ مَا بِالِاسْتِقْرَا ثَبَتْ ... تَعْمِيمُهُ وَالْمَنْعُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ  بَتّْ
مسألة*
*186.    * *اللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى ذَوَا اتِّحَادِ ... قَدْ يَمْنَعُ الشِّرْكَةَ فِي  الْمُرَادِ*
*187.    * *كَعَلَمٍ مَا لِمُعَيَّنٍ وُضِعْ ... لَمْ يَتَنَاوَلْ غَيْرَهُ كَمَا  اتُّبِعْ*
*188.    * *فَإِنْ يَكُ التَّعْيِينُ خَارِجِيَّا ... فَعَلَمُ الشَّخْصِ وَإِنْ  ذِهْنِيَّا*
*189.    * *فَالْجِنْسُ لِلْمَاهِيَّةِ اسْمُهُ وُضِعْ ... مِنْ حَيْثُ هِيْ  فَشِرْكَةٌ لَا تَمْتَنِعْ*
*190.    * *تُلْفِيهِ ذَا تَوَاطُؤٍ إِنِ اسْتَوَى ... مُشَكِّكًا إِذَا تَفَاوُتًا  حَوَى*
*191.    * *وَاللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى إِذَا تَعَدَّدَا ... فَمُتَبَايِنٌ وَمَهْمَا  اتَّحَدَا*
*192.    * *مَعْنَاهُ دُونَ اللَّفْظِ ذُو تَرَادُفِ ... وَعَكْسُهُ إِنْ كَانَ فِي  الْمُخَالِفِ*
*193.   * *حَقِيقَةً  مُشْتَرَكٌ، وَإِلَّا ... حَقِيقَةٌ مَعَ الْمَجَازِ يُتْلَى
مسألة*
*194.    * *الِاشْتِقَاقُ رَدُّ لَفْظٍ لِسِوَاهْ ... وَلَوْ مَجَازًا لِتَنَاسُبٍ  حَوَاهْ*
*195.    * *فِي أَحْرُفٍ أَصْلِيَّةٍ وَالْمَعْنَى ... وَشَرْطُهُ التَّغْيِيرُ كَيْفَ  عَنَّا*
*196.    * *وَمِنْهُ كَاسْمِ الْفَاعِلِ الْمُطَّرِدُ ... وَمِنْهُ كَالْقَارُورَةِ  الْمُقْتَصِدُ*
*197.    * *مَنْ لَمْ يَقُمْ وَصْفٌ بِهِ مَا اشْتُقَّ لَهْ ... مِنْهُ سُمًى وَخَالَفَ الْمُعْتَزِلَهْ*
*198.    * *وَلَا الَّذِي قَامَ بِهِ مَا لَيْسَ لَهْ ... اسْمٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ  فَأَوْجِبْ عَمَلَهْ*
*199.    * *وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ شَرَطُوا لَهُ الْبَقَا ... فِي كَوْنِهِ حَقِيقَةً قَدْ  أُطْلِقَا*
*200.    * *أَوْ آخِرِ الْجُزْءِ إِذَا لَمْ يُمْكِنِ ... وَالثَّالِثُ اشْتِرَاطُهُ  فِي الْمُمْكِنِ*
*201.    * *وَالرَّابِعُ الْوَقْفُ وَقِيلَ إِنْ طَرَا ... وَصْفٌ وُجُودِيٌّ يُنَافِي  الْآخَرَا*
*202.    * *لَمْ يَجُزِ الْإِطْلَاقُ إِجْمَاعًا جَلَا ... وَلَيْسَ فِي الْمُشْتَقِّ  مَا دَلَّ عَلَى*
*203.    * *خُصُوصِ تِلْكَ الذَّاتِ وَاسْمُ الْفَاعِلِ ... حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْحَالِ  ثُمَّ الْمُنْجَلِي*
*204.    * *حَالُ التَّلَبُّسِ وَقِيلَ النُّطْقِ ... وَقِيلَ لَا  وُقُوعَ لِلْمُشْتَقِّ
مسألة*
*205.     * *وُقُوعُ ذِي التَّرَادُفِ الْمُصَوَّبُ ... وَأَنْكَرَ ابْنُ فَارِسٍ  وَثَعْلَبُ*
*206.     * *كَأَنَّهُ فِي لُغَةٍ مُفْرَدَةِ ... وَأَنْكَرَ الْإِمَامُ فِي  الشَّرْعِيَّةِ*
*207.     * *وَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ فِي الْأَصَحِّ الْحَدُّ مَعْ ... مَحْدُودِهِ وَالِاسْمُ  وَالْجَائِي تَبَعْ*
*208.     * *وَالْحَقُّ أَنَّ تَابِعًا يُفِيدُ ... تَقْوِيَةً وَفَاقَهُ  التَّأْكِيدُ*
*209.     * *وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَعَاقُبُ الرِّدْفَيْنِ ... مِنْ لُغَةٍ يَكُونُ أَوْ  ثِنْتَيْنِ*
*210.    * *إِنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ بِلَفْظِهِ تُعُبِّدَا ... وَالثَّالِثُ الْمَنْعُ إِذَا  تَعَدَّدَا
مسألة*
*211.     * *ذُو الِاشْتِرَاكِ وَاقِعٌ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ ... وَقَدْ نَفَاهُ ثَعْلَبٌ  وَالْأَبْهَرِيْ*
*212.     * *وَفِي الْقُرَانِ نَجْلُ دَاوُدَ نَفَى ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي حَدِيثِ  الْمُصْطَفَى*
*213.    * *وَقِيلَ  وَاجِبٌ وَقِيلَ مُمْتَنِعْ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ بَيْنَ النَّقِيضَيْنِ  مُنِعْ
مسألة*
*214.     * *يَصِحُّ أَنْ يُرَادَ مَعْنَيَاهُ ... تَجَوُّزًا وَالشَّافِعِيْ  رَآهُ*
*215.     * *حَقِيقَةً وَذَا ظُهُورٍ فِيهِمَا ... فَاحْمِلْ بِلَا قَرِينَةٍ  عَلَيْهِمَا*
*216.     * *وَوَافَقَ الْقَاضِي وَقَالَ مُجْمَلُ ... عَلَيْهِمَا لِلِاحْتِيَاطِ  يُحْمَلُ*
*217.     * *وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ مِثْلَ مَا حَكَى الصَّفِيْ ... بِالْمَنْعِ مِنْ حَمْلٍ  وَبِالتَّوَقُّف  ِ*
*218.     * *وَقِيلَ إِنَّمَا يَصِحُّ عَقْلَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا يَصِحُّ ذَاكَ  أَصْلَا*
*219.     * *وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِفْرَادِ لَا يَصِحُّ ... وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِثْبَاتِ  وَالْأَصَحُّ*
*220.     * *الْجَمْعُ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَعْنَيَيْهِ ... إِنْ سَوَّغُوهُ قَدْ بُنِيْ  عَلَيْهِ*
*221.     * *وَالْخُلْفُ يَجْرِي فِي الْمَجَازَيْنِ وَفِي ... حَقِيقَةٍ وَضِدِّهَا  فِيمَا اصْطُفِيْ*
*222. فَفِي الْعُمُومِوَافْعَلُوا الْخَيْرَسَلَكْ.....وَقِيل   لِلْفَرْضِ  وَقِيلَ مُشْتَرَكْ



**-----[بعض التنبيهات المفيدة من شرح العلامة الأثيوبي ط.ابن الجوزي]-----*
105. (طائفتا) بالتثنية، وفي نسخة بالإفراد، والخطب سهل.
111. (لا نحوِ إتلاف) بالجر معطوف على التكليف، فـ(لا) عاطفة. (أكمله) وفي نسخة: (كَمَّلَهْ)
112. (يَخْتَصُّ) يحتمل بناءه للفاعل أو للمفعول، إذ يتعدى ويلزم.
120. (أو آمرٌ) عطف على الضمير المرفوع في (عرفا)
121. (وَسَنّْ) في ط.ابن تيمية بضم السين، لكن قال الشيخ -حفظه الله- في ط. ابن الجوزي: بفتح السين وتشديد النون، مصدر سَنّ، يقال: سَنَّ الله الأحكام؛ أي: بينها، والمراد السنة. اهـ
122. (يفصل) وفي نسخة (يفضل)
123. (ومنه البسمله) الضمير للقرآن، وفي نسخة: (ومنها) بالتأنيث، وإنما أنثه باعتبار السور؛ أي: البسملة من السور.
125. (خلفَ اللفظ) منصوب بتقدير[إلا].
127. في ط. ابن تيمية (يجري)
128. (ولا يجوز) وفي نسخة: (ولم يُجَوَّزْ).
131. (نقليةً) بالنصب على الحال.
141. (والخلاف) مبتدأ حذف خبره بدلالة ما قبله عليه؛ أي: قائل؛ أي: وخلاف قول الشافعي قائل: إنه دل عليه لفظا، فـ(لفظا منصوب على التمييز.
146. (معروض) هو اللفظ المقيد بصفة أو نحوها، والعارض هو القيد من صفة ونحوها، وإنما عبر بـ(معروض) ولم يعبر بموصوف-وإن كان في المعنى موصوفا- لئلا يتوهم اختصاص ذلك بالصفة، قاله البَنَّاني -رحمه الله-.
150. (النفي) بمعنى المنفي، من إطلاق المصدر وإرادة اسم المفعول، أو هو على حذف مضاف؛ أي: ذو النفي، وفي نسخة: (والمنفِ)
151. (والغايةَ) بالنصب مفعول مقدم لـ(عُدّ)، وفي نسخة (حَدّ)، وهو خبر لحذوف؛ أي: هي حَدٌّ، فعلى هذا فـ(الغايةُ) مرفوع عطفا على (الشرطُ).
166. (مدلولاتِهِ) ضبطها الشيخ -حفظه الله- في ط.ابن تيمية بالرفع على أنها بدل من (اللفظ)، لكن ضبطها في غيرها بالنصب على أنها مفعول مقدم لـ(فصلوا).
174،175. (لفظٌ) اسم ليس، و(موضوعا) خبرها.
185. (بتّ) على حذف مضاف؛ أي: ذو بَتٍّ.
197. (سمى) بتثليث السين والقصر، لغة في (اسم) إذ فيه ثمانية عشرة لغة، جمعها بعضهم في قوله [من الطويل]:
سِمٌ سِمَةٌ وَاسِمٌ سِمَاةٌ كَذَا سَمَى....سَمَاءٌ بِتَثْلِيثٍ لِأَوَّلِ كُلِّهَا
204. في ط. ابن تيمية (حالَ تلبُّسٍ) ولكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله- في ط. ابن الجوزي: (المنجلي) مبتدأ خبره (حالُ التلبسِ) 




أنتظر التصحيح من مشايخي الكرام

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك، مجهود رائع.
ولعلك تقلل المقدار حتى نستطيع أن نتابعك فيه، وليس كل الناس يحفظون مثلك (ابتسامة).

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل، بل منكم نستفيد

----------


## فتح البارى

*الحقيقة والمجاز* *223. الْأَوَّلُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمُسْتَعْمَلَ  هْ ... فِيمَا اصْطِلَاحًا أَوَّلًا تُوضَعُ لَهْ* *224. فِي لُغَةٍ تَكُونُ أَوْ عُرْفِيَّهْ ... عُمُومًا اوْ خُصُوصًا اوْ شَرْعِيَّهْ* *225. وَالْأُولَيَانِ وَقَعَا وَقَدْ نَفَى ... عُرْفِـيَّـةً تَعُمُّ قَوْمٌ حُنَفَا* *226. وَقَوْمٌ الْإِمْكَانَ لِلشَّرْعِيَّهْ ... وَقَوْمٌ الْوُقُوعَ وَالدِّيـنِـيَّ  هْ* *227. قَوْمٌ وَذَا الْمُخْتَارُ لَا الْفُرُوعَا ... وَذُو اعْتِزَالٍ أَطْلَقَ الْوُقُوعَا* *228. وَقِيلَ لَا الْإِيـمَانُ وَالتَّوَقُّفُ ... لِلسَّيْفِ، وَالشَّرْعِيُّ مَا لَا يُعْرَفُ* *229. إِلَّا مِنَ الشَّرْعِ اسْمُهُ وَيُطْلَقُ ... لِلنَّدْبِ وَالْمُبَاحِ ثُمَّ الْمُطْلَقُ* *230. بِالْوَضْعِ ثَانِيًا مَجَازٌ لِاعْتِلَاقْ .... فَسَبْقُ وَضْعٍ وَاجِبٌ بِالِاتِّفَاقْ* *231. وَسَبْقُ الِاسْتِعْمَالِ فِي الْمُسْتَظْهَرِ ... لَيْسَ بِوَاجِبٍ سِوَى فِي الْمَصْدَرِ* *232. وَقَدْ نَفَى وُقُوعَهُ أُولُو فِطَنْ ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَنْ* *233. وَإِنَّمَا يُؤْثِرُهُ لِثِقْلِهَا ... أَوْ لِبَشَاعَةٍ بِهَا أَوْ جَهْلِهَا* *234. أَوْ شُهْرَةِ الْمَجَازِ أَوْ بَلَاغَتِهْ ... أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَا كَالسَّجْعِ أَوْ قَافِيَتِهْ* *235. وَلَيْسَ غَالِبًا عَلَى اللُّغَاتِ ... وَنَجْلُ جِنِّي قَالَ بِالْإِثْبَاتِ* *236. وَلَا إِذَا الْحَقِيقَةُ اسْتَحَالَتِ ... مُعْتَمَدًا وَخَالَفَ ابْنُ ثَابِتِ* *237. وَهْوَ مَعَ النَّقْلِ يُنَاوِي الْأَصْلَا ... وَمِنْهُمَا التَّخْصِيصُ جَزْمًا أَوْلَى* *238. وَبَعْدَهُ الْمَجَازُ وَالْإِضْمَارُ ... سَاوَاهُ فَهْوَ الثَّالِثُ الْمُخْتَارُ* *239. فَالنَّقْلُ بَعْدَهُ فَالِاشْتِرَاكُ ثُمّْ ... يَأْتِي الْمَجَازُ لِعَلَاقَاتٍ تُؤَمّْ* *240. بِالشَّكْلِ أَوْ ظَاهِرِ وَصْفٍ يُرْعَى ... أَوْ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَا يَكُونُ قَطْعَا* *241. أَوْ غَالِبًا وَالنَّقْصِ وَالْمُسَبَّبِ ... وَالْكُلِّ أَيْ لِبَعْضِهِ وَالسَّبَبِ* *242. وَالْمُتَعَلِّق  ِ وَعَكْسِ الْخَمْسَةِ ... وَالضَّدِّ وَالْجَوَازِ ثُمَّ الْآلَةِ* *243. وَالسَّمْعُ فِي نَوْعِ الْمَجَازِ مُشْتَرَطْ ... وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَقِيلَ الْجِنْسُ قَطْ* *244. وَصِحَّةُ الْمَجَازِ فِي الْإِسْنَادِ ... وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْحُرُوفِ ذُو اعْتِمَادِ* *245. وَالْفَخْرُ فِي الْحُرُوفِ مُطْلَقًا مَنَعْ ... وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْمُشْتَقِّ إِلَّا بِالتَّبَعْ* *246. وَالْمَنْعُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ عَنْ ذِي مَعْرِفَهْ ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا مُتَلِمِّحَ الصِّفَهْ* *247. وَيُعْرَفُ الْمَجَازُ مِنْ تَبَادُرِ ... سِوَاهُ لِلْأَفْهَامِ غَيْرَ النَّادِرِ* *248. وَصِحَّةِ النَّفْيِ وَجَمْعِهِ عَلَى ... خِلَافِ أَصْلِهِ وَأَنْ يُسْتَعْمَلَا* *249. فِي الْمُسْتَحِيلِ وَلُزُومًا قُيِّدَا ... وَلَيْسَ بِالْوَاجِبِ أَنْ يَطَّرِدَا* *250. وَوَقْفِهِ عَلَى الْمُسَمَّى الْآخَرِ ... إِمَّا عَلَى التَّقْدِيرِ أَوْ فِي الظَّاهِرِ* *مسألة* *251. اللَّفْظُ إِذْ مَا اسْتَعْمَلَتْهُ الْعَرَبُ.... فِيمَا لَهُ لَا عِنْدَهُمْ مُعَرَّبُ* *252. وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... كَالشَّافِعِيْ وَابْنِ جَرِيرِ الطَّبَرِيْ* *مسألة* *253. اللَّفْظُ أَقْسَامٌ حَقِيقَةٌ فَقَطْ ... أَوْ فَمَجَازٌ أَوْ كِلَيْهِمَا ضَبَطْ* *254. بِجِهَتَيْنِ اعْتُبِرَا أَوْ لَا وَلَا .... وَذَلِكَ اللَّفْظُ الَّذِي مَا اسْتُعْمِلَا* *255. ثُمَّ عَلَى عُرْفِ الْمُخَاطِبِ احْمِلِ ... فَفِي خِطَابِ الشَّرْعِ لِلشَّرْعِ اجْعَلِ* *256. فَالْعُرْفِ ذِي الْعُمُومِ ثُمَّ اللُّغَوِيْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِثْبَاتِ لِلشَّرْعِ قَوِيْ* *257. وَاللُّغَوِيْ فِي النَّهْيِ وَالْإِجْمَالِ .... رَأْيَانِ لِلسَّيْفِ مَعَ الْغَزَالِيْ* *258. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا ....  حَقِيقَةٌ فَفِيهِ خُلْفٌ قُرِّرَا* *259. رُدَّ إِلَيْهِ بِالْمَجَازِ فِي الْقَوِيْ ... وَقِيلَ مُجْمَلٌ وَقِيلَ اللُّغَوِيْ* *260. وَإِنْ مَجَازٌ رَاجِحٌ قَدْ عَارَضَا ... حَقِيقَةً مَرْجُوحَةً فَالْمُرْتَضَى* *261. ثَالِثُهَا الْإِجْمَالُ إِذْ لَا هَجْرَ عَنّْ.... وَكَوْنُ حُكْمٍ ثَابِتٍ يُمْكِنُ أَنّْ* *262. يُرَادَ مِنْ لَفْظٍ مَجَازًا لَا يَدُلّْ .... عَلَى اعْتِبَارِ أَنَّهُ الْمُرَادُ بَلْ* *263. يَبْقَى عَلَى الْحَقِيقَةِ الْخِطَابُ .... إِنْ لَمْ يُجَوَّزْ ذَلِكَ الصَّوَابُ* *مسألة* *264. اللَّفْظُ إِنْ أُطْلِقَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ ثُمّْ ... أُرِيدَ مِنْهُ لَازِمُ الْمَعْنَى فَسَمّْ* *265. كِنَايَةً وَهْوَ حَقِيقَةً جَرَى .... أَوْ لَمْ يُرَدْ مَعْنًى وَلَكِنْ عُبِّرَا* *266. عَنْ لَازِمٍ مِنْهُ بِمَلْزُومٍ فَذَا ... يَجْرِي مَجَازًا فِي الَّذِي السُّبْكِيْ احْتَذَى* *267. وَمَنْ يَقُلْ مَجَازٌ اوْ حَقِيقَةُ .... أَوْ لَا وَلَا كُلٌّ لَدَيْهِ حُجَّةُ* *268. وَإِنْ لِتَلْوِيحٍ سِوَاهُ قُصِدَا ... تَعْرِيضُهُمْ لَيْسَ مَجَازًا أَبَدَا* *بعض الفوائد من شرح العلامة الأثيوبي –حفظه الله- ط.ابن الجوزي* *236. (معتمدا) بالنصب عطفا على (غالبا)* 237. (يناوي) أي: يخالفه، وهو مخفف يناوئ، وفي نسخة: (ينافي الأصلا) 239. (لعلاقات) وفي نسخة: (لعلاقة) 246. (متلمح) في غير ط.ابن تيمية بالكسر.


أنتظر التصحيح من مشايخي الكرام

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
 فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ الياءَ إذا كانتْ حرفّ مدٍّ أيْ : إذا سُبقَتْ بحركةٍ من جنسِها ( الكسرة ) لا يحْسُنُ في الضبط أن يُوضعَ فوقها سُكونٌ ، إنما يحسنُ ذلك إذا كانتْ حرفَ لين أيْ : إذا سُبقتْ بفتحَةٍ ؛ لهذا ينبغي أنْ تراجعَ ضبْطَك لِكُلِّ الكلماتِ التي ضبطتها هَكذا منْ مثل :*الْغَزَالِيْ ،عَمَلِيْ*،*شَرْعِيْ ، وغيرها وغيرها ،كما فعلت أنت في تصحيحِ*كلمةِ : حَقِيقَةً في البيت :
 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي النَّدْبِ هَلْ مَأْمُورُ.......حَ  ِيْقَةً فَكَوْنُهُ الْمَشْهُورُ
 هذا ، واللهَ أدعو أنْ يُباركَ لنا فيكَ ، وفيما تقومُ به من جهْدٍ مَشْكُورٍ ـ إنْ شاءَ اللهُ ـ في تقديم : الكوكبِ الساطع مضبُوطًا مصحَّحًا ، 
واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## عصام البشير

> فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ الياءَ إذا كانتْ حرفّ مدٍّ أيْ : إذا سُبقَتْ بحركةٍ من جنسِها ( الكسرة ) لا يحْسُنُ في الضبط أن يُوضعَ فوقها سُكونٌ ، إنما يحسنُ ذلك إذا كانتْ حرفَ لين أيْ : إذا سُبقتْ بفتحَةٍ ؛ لهذا ينبغي أنْ تراجعَ ضبْطَك لِكُلِّ الكلماتِ التي ضبطتها هَكذا منْ مثل :*الْغَزَالِيْ ،عَمَلِيْ*،*شَرْعِيْ ، وغيرها وغيرها ،كما فعلت أنت في تصحيحِ*كلمةِ : حَقِيقَةً في البيت :
>  وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي النَّدْبِ هَلْ مَأْمُورُ.......حَ  ِيْقَةً فَكَوْنُهُ الْمَشْهُورُ


بارك الله فيكم.
لعل سبب صنيع الأخ الكريم أن الياء في هذه الكلمات ليس حرف مد في الأصل، وإنما هي مشددة محركة (الغزاليِّ ..)، وإنما خففها الناظم لأجل الوزن. فوضع السكون تنبيه للقارئ على هذا التغيير، لكي لا يقرأها مشددة.
أما كلمة حقيقة، فلا تدخل في هذا المعنى.
والله أعلم.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله ، وأستاذي قبلَ كلِّ شيءٍ ، الأستاذ عصام البشير ،
السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فإني أتفقٌ معَكم أنَّ أخانا الكريمَ لعله فعلَ ذلك تنبيهًا للقارئ حتى لا ينطقَ الياءَ مشدَّدةً كما هو الأصل والذي دفعني إلى اعتقاد ذلك أنني تتبعتُ كلَّ المواضع التي وضعَ فيها السكونَ فوقَ الياءِ فوجدته ـ حفظه الله ـ لم يضع السكون إلا فوقَ الياءِ التي كانت مشددةً في الأصل كما في الكلمات التي ذكرتُها في المشاركة الأولى ، أو التي كانت مفتوحةً مثل : قُفِيْ ، نُهِيْ ، نُفِيْ؛ ولهذا قلتُ : أنا متفقٌ معكم فيما ذهبتم إليه ، ومع ذلك فما زلتُ لا أحبِّذُ صنيعه ـ ولاحظْ أنني قلتُ : لا أحبذ هنا ، وقلتُ آنفا : لا يحسنُ ، ولم أقل : لا يجبُ ـ وذلك لسببين : الأول أنكَ قلت : لعله فعل ذلك حتى لا يقرأَها القارئُ مشددةً ، فما بالك لو قرأها القارئ ساكنةً دُونَ مَدٍّ بأنْ لا يُشبعَ الكسرةَ التي قبل الياء ، ثم يأتي بالياءِ ساكنةً منتظرًا الياءَ الثانية مثلا ـ كما نقول في لغة من ينتظر في باب الترخيم ـ ؟ وبالتالي تتغير نغمة الوصلِ ؛ فقولُه مثلا : 
وَأَنَّ هَذَا الْوَصْفَ حُكْمٌ شَرعِيْ......وَأََ  نَّ نَسْخَ وَاجِبٍ يَسْتَدْعِي
ألا يمكنُ أن يغترَّ القارئُ بالسكونِ في: شرعِيْ فيقرأها بكسرِ العين دون إشباعٍ وياءٍ ساكنةٍ ، ويقرأ ( يستدعي ) بإشباع العين ؛ وبالتالي يكونُ الوصل مدًّا في شطرٍ ، وياءً ساكنة في شطر ؟ ألا يمكنُ أن يحدثَ هذا اغترارًا بوضع السكونِ فوقَ الياء ؟ هذا أولا
وأمَّا الثاني : فلأنَّ هذا الصنيع لم يفعلْه كبارُ محقِّقِينا الذين كانوا لنا خيرَ أسوةٍ في الضبط كالشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر ، والشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد ـ رحمهما الله ـ وغيرهما ، انظر ـ رحمني الله وإياك ـ إلي ضبطِ الشيخ : شاكر لألفيةِ السيوطي في المصطلح ، أو إلى ضبط الشيخ : محيي للألفيةِ وقلْ لي : هل فعلا ذلك ؟ إن هذه أبياتٌ مقتبسة من الألفيتين تثبتُ أنَّ كليهما لم يفعلْ ذلك ، قال السيوطي في الألفية :
ـ فائِقةٌ أَلْفيَّةَ العِرَاقِي *** فِي الجَمْعِ والإِيجازِ وَاْتِّسَاقِ 
ـ ثُمَّ ابْنُ سِيرِينَ عَنِ الْحَبْرِالْعَل  ِي *** عَبِيدَةٍ بِما رَوَاهُ عَنْ عَلِي
ـ ثَالِثُهَا:إِنْ كَانَ لا يَخْفَى، وَفِي *** تَصْرِيحِهِ بِعِلْمِهِ الْخُلْفُ نُفِي
ـ سَوَاءٌ الْمَوْصُولُ وَالْمَقْطُوعُ فِي *** ذَيْنِ، وَجَعْلُ الرَّفْعِ لِلْوَصْلِ قُفِي
وقال ابنُ مالكٍ : 
ـ وَالاسْمُ مِنْهُ مُعْرَبٌ وَمَبْنِي **** لِشَبَهٍ مِنَ الْحُرُوْفِ مُدْنِي
ـ بَعْدَ إذَا فَجَاءةٍ أَوْ قَسَمِ **** لاَ لاَمَ بَعْدَهُ بِوَجْهَيْنِ نُمِي
ـ وَخُفِّفَتْ كَأَنَّ أَيْضَاً فَنُوِي ***** مَنْصُوْبُهَا وَثَابِتَاً أَيْضَاً رُوِي
ـ وَثَالِثَ الَّذِي بِهَمْزِ الْوَصْلِ **** كَالأَوَّلِ اجْعَلَنَّهُ كَاسْتُحْلِي
ألمْ يكنْ يسعُ أخانا فتح الباري أنْ يفعلَ ما فعل هذان الجبلان ؟ وأخيرًا أقولُ : إنَّ الخطبَ سهل
وأنا لم أقلْ ـ كما ذكرتُ آنفا ـ : يجبُ كذا ، أوْ خطَّأتُ أخي، وإنما قلتُ : يحْسُنُ ؛ رغبةً مني في أنْ يأتيَ العملُ في أحسنِ صورةٍ ، هذا ، والله الموفق ، والسَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرًا مشايخنا الأفاضل، وأرجو منكم متابعتي لتصحيح الأخطاء.

----------


## فتح البارى

*الحروف*

*269. (إِذًا) جَوَابًا وَجزَاءً صَاحَبَا ... فَقِيلَ دَائِمًا وَقِيلَ غَالِبَا*
*270. لِلشَّرْطِ (إِنْ) وَالنَّفْيِ وَالزِّيَادَةِ .. وَالشَّكَّ وَالْإِبْهَامَ (أَوْ) أَفَادَتِ*
*271. وَمُطْلَقَ الْجَمْعِ وَلِلتَّفْصِيلِ .... وَأَنْكَرَ التَّقْسِيمَ فِي التَّسْهِيلِ*
*272. وَكَـ(إِلَى) وَ(بَلْ) وَلِلتَّخْيِيرِ ... كَذَا لِتَقْرِيبٍ لَدَى الْحَرِيرِي*
*273. (أَيْ) لِنَدَا الْأَوْسَطِ فِي الشَّهِيرِ ... لَا الْقُرْبِ وَالْبُعْدِ وَلِلتَّفْسِيرِ*
*274. لِلشَّرْطِ (أَيٌّ) وَلِلِاسْتِفْهَ  امِ ثُمّْ .... مَوْصُولَةٌ وَذَاتُ وَصْفٍ قِيلَ ضُمّْ*
*275. ثُمَّ عَلَى مَعْنَى الْكَمَالِ فِيهِ دَلّْ ... وَوَصْلَةٌ إِلَى نِدَا مَا فِيهِ (أَلْ)*
*276. لِلْمَاضِ (إِذْ) وَرَجِّحِ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ  ا ... ظَرْفًا وَمَفْعُولًا بِهِ وَبَدَلَا*
*277. مِنْهُ وَذَاتَ الْجَرِّ بِالزَّمَانِ .... وَحَرْفًا اوْ ظَرْفِيَّةً قَوْلَانِ*
*278. إِنْ عَلَّلَتْ وَلِلْمُفَاجَاة  ِ كَذَا ... عَنْ سِيبَوَيْهِ فَجَرَى خُلْفُ (إِذَا)*
*279. ظَرْفٌ لِلِاسْتِقْبَال  ِ وَالشَّرْطِ (إِذَا) ... وَقَلَّ أَنْ تَخْرُجَ عَنْ أَفْرَادِ ذَا*
*280. وَلِلْمُفَاجَاة  ِ فَقِيلَ حَرْفَا .. أَوْ لِمَكَانٍ أَوْ زَمَانٍ ظَرْفَا*
*281. (إِلَى) لِلِانْتِهَا وَمَعْنَى (فِي) وَ(مَعْ) ... وَ(مِنْ) وَ(عِنْدَ) وَلِتَبْيِينٍ تَقَعْ*
*282. (الْبَاءُ) لِلْإِلْصَاقِ وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ .... وَالسَّبَبِيَّة  ِ وَالِاسْتِعَانَ  ةِ*
*283. وَقَسَمٍ وَمِثْلُ (مَعْ) وَ(فِي) (عَلَى) .... وَ(عَنْ) وَ(مِنْ) فِي الْمُرْتَضَى وَكَـ(إِلَى)*
*284. وَبَدَلًا جَاءَتْ وَلِلتَّأْكِيدِ .... وَ(بَلْ) أَتَتْ لِلْعَطْفِ فِي الْفَرِيدِ*
*285. وَالْجُمْلَةِ الْإِضْرَابِ لِانْتِقَالِ .... لِغَرَضٍ آخَرَ أَوْ إِبْطَالِ*
*286. (بَيْدَ) كَـ(غَيْرَ) وَكَـ(مِنْ أَجْلِ)، وَ(ثُمّْ)... عَطْفٌ لِتَشْرِيكٍ وَمُهْلَةً يَضُمّْ*
*287. وَفِيهِمَا خُلْفٌ وَلِلتَّرَتُّبِ .... وَرَدَّ عَبَّادِيُّنَا كَقُطْرُبِ*
*288. (حَتَّى) لِلِانْتِهَاءِ وَالتَّعْلِيلِ ... كَذَا لِلِاسْتِثْنَاء  ِ فِي الْقَلِيلِ*
*289. قُلْتُ وَكَـ(ـالْوَاوِ) وَقِيلَ كَـ(ـالْفَا) ... وَقِيلَ بَيْنَ (الْفَا) وَ(ثُمَّ) تُلْفَى*
*290. وَفِي دُخُولِ الْغَايَةِ الْأَصَحُّ لَا ... تَدْخُلُ مَعْ (إِلَى) وَ(حَتَّى) دَخَلَا*
*291. رَابِعُهَا إِنْ كَانَ جِنْسَهُ فَفِي .... ذَيْنِ وَفِي الْعَاطِفَةِ الْخُلْفُ نُفِي*
*292. وَحَيْثُمَا دَلَّ دَلِيلٌ صَالِحُ ..... عَلَيْهِ أَوْ عَدَمِهِ فَوَاضِحُ*
*293. وَ(رُبَّ) لِلتَّقْلِيلِ وَالتَّكْثِيرِ..  ... وَقِيلَ أَوَّلٍ أَوِ الْأَخِيرِ*
*294. (عَلَى) الْأَصَحُّ اسْمًا كَـ(فَوْقُ) يُلْفَى .... وَتُعْطِي الِاسْتِعْلَا كَثِيرًا حَرْفَا*
*295. وَمِثْلَ (مَعْ)وَ(عَنْ)وَ(  ِنْ)وَ(اللَّامِ)  (فِي)...وَ(الْبَا) وَ(لَكِنْ) وَمَزِيدَةً تَفِي*
*296. أَمَّا عَلَا يَعْلُو فَفِعْلٌ، عَلِّلِ.....بِـ(عَنْ) تَجَاوَزِ ابْتَدِي اسْتَعْلِ ابْدِلِ*
*297. (الْفَاءُ) لِلسَّبَبِ وَالتَّعْقِيبِ..  ..بِحَسَبِ الْمَقَامِ وَالتَّرْتِيبِ*
*298. وَ(فِي) لِظَرْفَيِ الْمَكَانِ وَالزَّمَنْ....وَ  كَـ(إِلَى)(عَلَى)  وَ(مَعْ)وَ(الْبَ  )وَ(مِنْ)*
*299. وَ(اللَّامِ) وَالتَّوْكِيدِ ثُمَّ (كَيْ) كَـ(أَنْ)...وَ(الل  َّامِ)،(كُلٌّ) فِيهِ الِاسْتِغْرَاقُ عَنّْ*
*300. لِمُفْرَدَاتِ النُّّكْرِ وَالْمُعَرَّفِ..  ...جَمْعًا وَأَجْزَا مُفْرَدٍ مُعَرَّفِ*
*301. قُلْتُ وَإِنْ فِي حَيِّزِ النَّفْيِ أَتَتْ ... كَسَبْقِ فِعْلٍ أَوْ أَدَاةٍ قَدْ نَفَتْ*
*302. تَوَجَّهَ النَّفْيُ إِلَى الشُّمُولِ ثُمّْ ... أُثْبِتَ لِلْبَعْضِ وَإِلَّا فَلْيَعُمّْ*
*303. لِلِاخْتِصَاصِ (اللَّامُ) وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ ... وَالْمِلْكِ وَالتَّوْكِيدِ وَالصَّيْرُورَة  ِ*
*304. وَالْعِلَّةِ التَّمْلِيكِ أَوْ كَـ(فِي)(عَلَى) ... وَ(عِنْدَ)(بَعْد  )(مِنْ)وَ(عَنْ)وَ  (مَعْ)(إِلَى)*
*305. (لَوْلَا) امْتِنَاعٌ لِوُجُودٍ فِي الْجُمَلْ ... اسْمِيَّةً وَفِي الْمُضَارِعِ احْتَمَلْ*
*306. عَرْضًا وَتَحْضِيضًا وَفِي الَّذِي مَضَى ... مُوَبِّخٌ وَنَفْيُهُ لَا يُرْتَضَى*
*307. وَ(لَوْ) لِشَرْطِ الْمَاضِ وَالْمُسْتَقْبَ  لِ ... نَزْرٌ فَلِلرَّبْطِ فَقَطْ أَبُو عَلِي*
*308. وَلِلَّذِي كَانَ حَقِيقًا سَيَقَعْ ... أَيْ لِوُقُوعِ غَيْرِهِ عَمْرُو اتَّبَعْ*
*309. وَالْمُعْرِبُون  َ وَالَّذِي فِي الْفَنِّ شَاعْ ... بِأَنَّهَا حَرْفُ امْتِنَاعٍ لِامْتِنَاعْ*
*310. وَالْمُرْتَضَى امْتِنَاعُ مَا يَلِيهِ ... مَعْ كَوْنِهِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ التَّالِيهِ*
*311. ثُمَّ إِذَا نَاسَبَ تَالٍ يَنْتَفِي ... إِنْ أَوَّلًا خِلَافُهُ لَمْ يَخْلُفِ*
*312. كَقِوْلِهِلَوْ كَانَ..لِلْآخِرِ لَا ... ذُو خَلَفٍ وَيَثْبُتُ الَّذِي تَلَا*
*313. إِنْ لَمْ يُنَافِ وَبِأَوْلَى نَصِّهِ ... نَاسَبَهُلَوْ لَمْ يَخَفْ لَمْ يَعْصِهِ*
*314. أَوْ الْمُسَاوِي نَحْوُلَوْ لَمْ تَكُنِ ... رَبِيبَتِي..الْحَدِيثَ أَوْ بِالْأَدْوَنِ*
*315. وَوَرَدَتْ لِلْعَرْضِ وَالتَّمَنِّي ... وَالْحَضِّ عِنْدَ بَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْفَنِّ*
*316. وَقِلَّةٍ كَخَبَرِ الْمُصَدَّقِ ... تَصَدَّقُوا وَلَوْ بِظِلْفٍ مُحْرَقِ*
*317. (لَنْ) حَرْفُ نَفْيٍ يَنْصِبُ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ  ا ... وَلَمْ يُفِدْ تَأْبِيدَ مَنْفِيٍّ بَلَى*
*318. تَأْكِيدَهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِمَا ... وَلِلدُّعَاءِ وَرَدَتْ فِي الْمُعْتَمَى*
*319. (مَا) اسْمًا أَتَتْ مَوْصُولَةً وَنَكِرَهْ ... مَوْصُوفَةً وَذَا تَعَجُّبٍ تَرَهْ*
*320. وَالشَّرْطِ الِاسْتِفْهَامِ وَالْحَرْفِيَّه  ْ ... نَفْيٍ زِيَادَةٍ وَمَصْدَرِيَّهْ*
*321. (مِنِ) ابْتَدِئْ بِهَا وَبَيِّنْ عَلِّلِ ... بَعِّضْ وَلِلْفَصْلِ أَتَتْ وَالْبَدَلِ*
*322. وَالنَّصِّ لِلْعُمُومِ أَوْ مِثْلَ (إِلَى) ... وَ(عَنْ) وَ(فِي)وَ(عِنْدَ) وَ(الْبَا) وَ(عَلَى)*
*323. لِلشَّرْطِ (مَنْ) وَالْوَصْلِ وَاسْتِفْهَامِ ... وَذَاتِ وَصْفٍ نُكْرًا اوْ تَمَامِ*
*324. لِطَلَبِ التَّصْدِيقِ(هَلْ)-وَمَا أَتَى ... تَصَوُّرًا-كَهَلْ أَخُوكَ ذَا الْفَتَى؟*
*225. وَقَوْلُهُ فِي الْأَصْلِ لِلْإِيـجَابِ ... كَابْنِ هِشَامٍ لَيْسَ بِالصَّوَابِ*
*226. لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ لَدَى الْبَصْرِيَّهْ ... (الْوَاوُ) وَالتَّرْتِيبِ وَالْمَعِيَّهْ*

بعض الفوائد من شرح العلامة الأثيوبي-حفظه الله- ط.ابن الجوزي
*269. وفي نسخة: (جواب وجزاء)*
*الأرجح في (إذًا) هذه كتابتها بالألف، وقيل: (بالنون)، والجمهور يقفون عليها بالألف، وبعضهم يقف عليها بالنون.*
*277.(وذاتَ الجر) بالنصب عطفا على (ظرفا)*
*286. (مهلةً) بالنصب مفعول مقدم لـ(يَضُمّْ)، وهي في ابن تيمية هكذا: (ومهلةٌ يُضَمّْ)*
*288. وفي نسخة: حتى للانتها وللتعليل.........*
294. في نسخة: (ويعطي)
*306. (موبخ) وفي نسخة: (توبخ)*
*321. في كل الطبعات (مَن)! مع أن الشيخ قال في كل الطبعات!: بكسرٍ فسكون؛ أحد حروف الجر.*
*326. وفي نسخة: (لا ترتيب أو معيه)*
*أنتظر التصحيح من مشايخي الكرام -جزاهم الله عنا خيرا-*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :
فأدعُو الله ـ سبحانهُ وتعالى ـ أنْ يعينَك حتَّى تتمَّ لنا ما بدأتَ فيه من عملٍ ، ويجزيَك عنا خيرَ الجزاءِ ، واسمحْ لي ـ يا أخي ـ أنْ أطرحَ عليك سؤالًا شغَلني ؛ فقدْ ذكرتَ ـ حفظَكَ اللهُ ـ أنَّ جَوابًا وجزاءً في قولِ السيوطيِّ ـ رحمه اللهُ ـ : 
*(إِذًا) جَوَابًا وَجزَاءً صَاحَبَا ... فَقِيلَ دَائِمًا وَقِيلَ غَالِبَا 
أتيا بالرفعِ :* *(جوابٌ وجزاءٌ) في نسخةٍ أخرى ، فلماذا اخترْتَ ـ يا أخي ـ روايةَ النصب ؟
أو على أي وجهٍ تُحملُ روايةُ النصب ؟ 
إنَّ المتبادرَ منْ معنى البيتِ هو أنَّ : إذًا جوابٌ وجزاءٌ تصاحبا دائمًا أو غالبًا ؛ وعليه فإنَّ كلمةَ : جواب تعربُ خبرًا ل ( إذًا ) فهي مرفوعةٌ ، وجزاءٌ معطوفةٌ عليها، وجملة :  صاحبا : جملةٌ فعليةٌ في محلِّ رفعٍ صفةٌ . 
هذا هُو الإعرابُ المبنيُّ على ما تبادرَ من المعنى الذي ذكرتُ ؛ وبالتالي فروايةُ الرفعِ أرجحُ عندي ، بل لا أجدُ لديَّ ما أوجِّهُ به روايةَ النصبِ فهل أجدُ ـ عند أخي ـ شيئًا يبَّرِرُ لنا به اختياره للنصب  ؟
هذا ، والله الموفق ، والسلام .
*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ الواو التي هي حرفٌ من حروف العطفِ إنما تأتي عند البصريين لمطلق الجمع أي : الاجتماع في الفعل من غير تقييدٍ بحصولِه من كليهما في وقتٍ واحدٍ أوسبق أحدهما فقولُنا : جاء زيد وعمرو يحتملُ على السواءِ أنهما جاءا معًا أو زيدٌ أولا ، أو آخرا ، وذهب قطرب وثعلب وطائفةٌ إلى أنها للتَّرتيبِ ، وذهب ابن كيسان إلى أنها للمعيةِ ، والقولان كما قال السيوطي ـ رحمه الله ـ في المطالع السعيدة في شرح الفريدة شاذان ؛ فالواو لا تفيد ترتيبا ولا معية ؛ ولهذا قال في الألفية : 
لمطلقِ الجمعِ لدَى البصْريَّهْ  ***** الواوُ لا ترتيبَ أوْ مَعِيَّهْ  
وهذا البيتُ بلفظِه هو الذي جاء أيضًا في النسخةِ الأخري التي أشرتَ إليها بقولِك :
*326. وفي نسخة: (لا ترتيب أو معيه)
والسؤالُ الآنَ : مِنْ أينَ جئتَ بقولِ السيوطيِّ :
**226. لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ لَدَى الْبَصْرِيَّهْ ... (الْوَاوُ) وَالتَّرْتِيبِ وَالْمَعِيَّهْ*
و الواو لاتفيدُ عنده ترتيبًا ولا معيةً ، بل لقدْ حكمَ على رأْيِ منْ قالَ بذلكَ بالشذوذِ ؟
أرجو ـ يا أخي ـ أنْ تقارنَ بينَ النُّسَخِ التي عندك ، وَأنْ تختارَ منها أصحَّها ، وأنْ تلتزمَ بأصولِ التحقيقِ العلميِّ ،
ولاحظ أنك أخطأت في ترقيم البيتين الأخيرين في المشاركة .
هذا ، والله الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .
*
*

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل، يعلم الله كم أحبكم في الله
أنا لا أدعي أني أحقق متنا أو كتابا، فبيني وبين ذلك كما بين السماء والأرض.
ولكني أحاول ضبط المتن على النسخة التي اعتمدها الشيخ الأثيوبي -حفظه الله- في طبعته الأخيرة، ثم أضعه لمشايخي الكرام ليصححوا الأخطاء، والبيتان اللذان أشرتم إليهما موجودان هكذا في طبعة ابن الجوزي:
(إِذًا) جَوَابًا وَجزَاءً صَاحَبَا ... فَقِيلَ دَائِمًا وَقِيلَ غَالِبَا
قال الشيخ -حفظه الله-:
(جوابا وجزاءً) مفعول مقدم لـ(صاحبا) بصيغة الماضي، والألف للإطلاق، والضمير يعود إلى (إذًا)، وفي نسخة: (جواب وجزاء)؛ وعليه فـ(إذًا) مبتدأ و(جواب وجزاء) خبره؛ أي: حرف جواب وجزاء، وألف (صاحبا) ضمير يعود إليهما، والجملة نعت لهما. اهـ 
لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ لَدَى الْبَصْرِيَّهْ ... (الْوَاوُ) وَالتَّرْتِيبِ وَالْمَعِيَّهْ
قال الشيخ -حفظه الله-:
فقوله: (والترتيب والمعيه) إشارة إلى القولين المذكورين، ووقع في نسخة: (لا ترتيب أو معيه) وعليه فهو تأكيد وترجيح للقول الأول. اهـ
جزاكم الله خيرًا، وأرجو منكم أن تتابعوني لتصححوا لي، بارك الله فيكم، أحبكم في الله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> والقولان كما قال السيوطي ـ رحمه الله ـ في المطالع السعيدة في شرح الفريدة شاذان ؛ فالواو لا تفيد ترتيبا ولا معية ؛ ولهذا قال في الألفية : 
> لمطلقِ الجمعِ لدَى البصْريَّهْ  ***** الواوُ لا ترتيبَ أوْ مَعِيَّهْ  
> وهذا البيتُ بلفظِه هو الذي جاء أيضًا في النسخةِ الأخري التي أشرتَ إليها بقولِك :
> *326. وفي نسخة: (لا ترتيب أو معيه)
> والسؤالُ الآنَ : مِنْ أينَ جئتَ بقولِ السيوطيِّ :
> **226. لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ لَدَى الْبَصْرِيَّهْ ... (الْوَاوُ) وَالتَّرْتِيبِ وَالْمَعِيَّهْ*
> و الواو لاتفيدُ عنده ترتيبًا ولا معيةً ، بل لقدْ حكمَ على رأْيِ منْ قالَ بذلكَ بالشذوذِ ؟


جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخنا الفاضل، فملاحظاتك تدل على تدقيق وثقوب نظر، فأرجو أن تكمل معنا إلى ختام النظم على هذه الوتيرة حتى نستفيد من علمكم.

وقد يقال: (إن السيوطي هنا ينظم كلام التاج السبكي والسبكي قال (وقيل للترتيب وقيل للمعية)، فلذلك غير العبارة قليلا عن عبارته في ألفيته).
ويمكن أن يقال: بل تعقبه السيوطي في هذا ببيان شذوذ هذا القول مضمنا ما جاء في ألفيته.
وهذا هو الأرجح فيما يبدو كما تفضلتَ؛ لأنه قال (لدى البصرية) وهذه زيادة لم يذكرها التاج في جمع الجوامع، ثم إن ظاهر هذه العبارة (لدى البصرية الواوُ والترتيبِ والمعية) أن البصرية يقولون بهذا وهو غير صحيح.
فالحاصل أن البيت يعد من زيادات واستدراكات الناظم على الأصل فليُضف إلى ذلك.

ولذلك كان الأشموني أقرب إلى نظم متن الجمع في قوله:
الواو تعطي مطلق الجمعية ............... وقيل بالترتيب والمعية

والله أعلم.

----------


## فتح البارى

*الأمر* *327. حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْقَوْلِ مَخْصُوصًا أَمَرْ ... فِي الْفِعْلِ ذُو تَجَوُّزٍ فِيمَا اشْتَهَرْ* *328. وَقِيلَ وَضْعُهُ لِقَدْرٍ مُشْتَرَكْ ... وَقِيلَ لَمْ يَقُلْهُ قَطُّ مَنْ سَلَكْ* *329. وَقِيلَ بَلْ مُشْتَرَكٌ فِي ذَانِ ... وَالشَّيْءِ وَالْوَصْفِ نَعَمْ وَالشَّانِ* *330. وَحَدُّهُ اق**ْ**تِضَاءُ فِعْلٍ غَيْرِ كَفّْ ... عَلَيْهِ مَدْلُولٍ بِغَيْرِ نَحْوِ كُفّْ* *331. وَإِنْ عُلُوٌّ أَوِ الِاسْتِعْلَا انْتَفَى ... وَالْقَوْلُ بِاعْتِبَارِ ذَيْنِ ضُعِّفَا* *332. وَالْفَخْرُ قَدْ قَالَ بِالِاسْتِعْلَا  ءِ ... وَالشَّيْخُ بِالْعُلُوِّ وَالْجُّبَّائِي* *333. بِقَصْدِهِ دَلَالَةً عَلَى طَلَبْ ... بِاللَّفْظِ وَاعْدُدْ فِي الْبَدِيهِيِّ الطَّلَبْ* *334. وَلَيْسَ الَامْرُ عِنْدَنَا مُرَادِفَا ... إِرَادَةً وَذُو اعْتِزَالٍ خَالَفَا
مسألة* *335. لِمُثْبِتِي النَّفْسِيِّ خُلْفٌ يَجْرِي ... هَلْ صِيغَةٌ تَخُصُّهُ لِلْأَمْرِ* *336. وَالشَّيْخُ عَنْهُ النَّفْيُ قِيلَ الْوَقْفُ ... وَقِيلَ الِاشْتِرَاكُ ثُمَّ الْخُلْفُ* *337. فِي صِيغَةِ (افْعَلْ) لِلْوُجُوبِ تَرِدُ ... وَالنَّدْبِ وَالْمُبَاحِ أَوْ تَهَدُّدُ* *338. وَالْإِذْنِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ إِنْذَارٍ وَمَنّْ ... إِرْشَادٍ انْعَامٍ وَتَفْوِيضٍ تَمَنّْ* *339. وَالْخَبَرِ التَّسْوِيَةِ التَّعْجِيبِ ... وَلِلدُّعَا التَّعْجِيزِ وَالتَّكْذِيبِ* *340. وَلِاحْتِقَارٍ وَاعْتِبَارٍ مَشْوَرَهْ ... إِهَانَةٍ وَالضِّدِّ تَكْوِينٍ تَرَهْ* *341. إِرَادَةِ امْتِثَالٍ التَّسْخِيرِ ... وَهْيَ حَقِيقَةٌ لَدَى الْجُمْهُورِ* *342. أَيْ فِي الْوُجُوبِ لُغَةً أَوْ شَرْعًا اوْ ... عَقْلًا مَذَاهِبٌ وَفِي النَّدْبِ حَكَوْا* *343. وَفِي مُقَدَّرٍ لِهَذَيْنِ احْتَمَلْ ... وَفِيهِمَا وَفِي الثَّلَاثَةِ الْأُوَلْ* *344. وَأَرْبَعٍ وَهِي وَإِرْشَادٌ وَفِي ... الْخَمْسَةِ الْأَحْكَامِ أَقْوَالٌ تَفِي* *345. أَوْ أَمْرُهُ جَلَّ لِحَتْمٍ وَالنَّبِي ... الْمُبْتَدَا لِلنَّدْبِ أَوْ لِلطَّلَبِ* *346. الْجَازِمِ الْقَاطِعِ ثُمَّ إِنْ صَدَرْ ... مِنْ شَارِعٍ أَوْجَبَ فِعْلًا مُسْتَطَرْ* *347. وَهْوَ الصَّحِيحُ تِلْكُ عَشْرٌ كَامِلَهْ ... وَالْوَقْفُ أَوْ قَصْدُ امْتِثَالٍ نَافِلَهْ* *348. وَفِي اعْتِقَادِ الْحَتْمِ قَبْلَ الْبَحْثِ عَنْ ... صَارِفِهِ الْخُلْفُ الَّذِي فِي الْعَامِ عَنّْ* *349. فَإِنْ أَتَى (افْعَلْ) بَعْدَ حَظْرٍ دَانِي ... قَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَوِ الِاسْتِئْذَانِ* *350. فَلِلْإِبَاحَةِ وَقِيلَ الْحَتْمِ ... وَقِيلَ مَا قَدْ كَانَ قَبْلَ الْحِرْمِ* *351. وَالنَّهْيُ بَعْدَ الْحَتْمِ لِلْإِبَاحَةِ ... أَوْ رَفْعِ حَتْمِهِ أَوِ الْكَرَاهَةِ* *352. مَذَاهِبٌ وَالْجُلُّ لِلْحَظْرِوَفَى ... وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي فِيهِمَا قَدْ وَقَفَا
مسألة* *353. لِطَلَبِ الْمَاهِيَّةِ الْأَمْرُ فَلَا ... يُفِيدُ تَكْرَارًا وَلَا فَوْرًا جَلَا* *354. أَوْ مَرَّةً لَكِنَّهَا ضَرُورِي ... وَهْيَ مُفَادُهُ لَدَى الْكَثِيرِ* *355. وَقَالَ لِلتَّكْرَارِ قَوْمٌ مُطْلَقَا ... وَآخَرُونَ إِنْ بِشَرْطٍ عُلِّقَا* *356. أَوْ صِفَةٍ وَقِيلَ بِالْوَصْفِ فَقَدْ ... وَالْوَقْفِ وَاشْتِرَاكِهِ سَبْعٌ تُعَدّْ* *357. وَقِيلَ لِلْفَوْرِ وَقِيلَ إِمَّا ... لَهُ أَوِ الْعَزْمِ وَوَقْفٌ عَمَّا* *358. وَمَنْ يُبَادِرْ بِامْتِثَالٍ اتَّصَفْ ... مُخَالِفًا لِمَانِعٍ وَمَنْ وَقَفْ
مسألة* *359. وَاسْتَلْزَمَ الْقَضَاءَ عِنْدَ الرَّازِي ... وَعَابِدِ الْجَبَّارِ وَالشِّيرَازِي* *360. وَهْوَ بِآخَرٍ لَدَى الْجُمْهُورِ ... وَالْأَرْجَحُ الْإِتْيَانُ بِالْمَأْمُورِ* *361. يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْإِجْزَا وَأَنَّ الْأَمْرَا ... بِالْأَمْرِ بِالشَّيْ لَيْسَ بِالشَّيْ أَمْرَا* *362. وَأَنَّ الَامِرَ بِلَفْظٍ يَشْمَلُهْ ... خِلَافَ مَا فِي الْعَامِ يَأْتِي يُدْخِلُهْ* *363. وَأَنَّ فِي الْمَأْمُورِ مُطْلَقًا دَخَلْ ... نِيَابَةٌ إِلَّا لِمَانِعٍ حَصَلْ
مسألة* *364. الْأَمْرُ نَفْسِيًّا بِشَيْءٍ عُيِّنَا ... نَهْيٌ عَنِ الضِّدِّ الْوُجُودِي عِنْدَنَا* *365. وَالْفَخْرُ وَالسَّيْفُ لَهُ تَضَمَّنَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا وَلَا وَقِيلَ ضُمِّنَا* *366. الْحَتْمَ لَا النَّدْبَ وَلَا اللَّفْظِي عَلَى ... مُرَجَّحٍ وَلَيْسَ عَيْنًا لِلْمَلَا* *367. وَالنَّهْيُ قِيلَ أَمْرُ ضِدٍّ قَطْعَا ... وَعَكْسُهُ وَقِيلَ خُلْفٌ يُرْعَى
مسألة* *368. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعَاقَبَ الْأَمْرَانِ ... أَوْ يَتَمَاثَلَا هُمَا غَيْرَانِ* *369. وَالْمُتَعَاقِب  َانِ إِنْ تَمَاثَلَا ... وَمَا مِنَ التَّكْرَارِ مَانِعٌ وَلَا* *370. عَطْفَ فَقِيلَ بِهِمَا فَلْيُعْمَلَا ... وَقَوْلُ تَأْكِيدٍ وَوَقْفٍ نُقِلَا* *371. فِي عَطْفٍ التَّأْسِيسَ رَجِّحْ فِي الْأَصَحّْ ... وَغَيْرَهُ مَهْمَا بِعَادِيٍّ رَجَحْ
(النهي)* *372. هُوَ اقْتِضَاءُ الْكَفِّ عَنْ فِعْلٍ بِلَا ... كُفَّ وَلِلدَّوَامِ مُطْلَقًا جَلَا* *373. وَلَفْظُهُ لِلْحَظْرِ وَالْكَرَاهَةِ ... وَالْيَأْسِ وَالْإِرْشَادِ وَالْإِبَاحَةِ* *374. وَلِاحْتِقَارٍ وَلِتَهْدِيدٍ بَيَانْ ... عَاقِبَةٍ تَسْوِيَةٍ دُعَا امْتِنَانْ* *375. وَفِي الْإِرَادَةِ وَفِي التَّحْرِيمِ مَا ... فِي الْأَمْرِ وَالْعُلُوِّ الِاسْتِعْلَا انْتَمَى* *376. وَالنَّهْيَ عَنْ فَرْدٍ وَذِي تَعَدُّدِ ... جَمْعًا وَفَرْقًا وَجَمِيعًا اقْصِدِ
(مسألة)* *377. مُطْلَقُ نَهْيِ الْحَظْرِ كَالتَّنْزِيهِ ... عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِي الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ* *378. جُمْهُورُهُمْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادَ شَرْعَا ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ مَعْنًى وَقِيلَ وَضْعَا* *379. إِنْ عَادَ قَالَ السُّلَمِي أَوِ احْتَمَلْ ... رُجُوعُهُ لِلَازِمٍ أَوْ مَا دَخَلْ* *380. وَالنَّهْيُ لِلْخَارِجِ كَالتَّطَهُّرِ ... بِالْغَصْبِ لَا يُفِيدُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ* *381. وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادَ مُطْلَقَا ... وَالْفَخْرُ فِي عِبَادَةٍ قَدِ انْتَقَى* *382. وَالْمَنْعَ مُطْلَقًا رَأَى النُّعْمَانُ ... قَالَ وَمَا لِلْعَيْنِ يُسْتَبَانُ* *383. فَسَادُهُ لِكَوْنِهِ لَمِ يُشْرَعِ ... وَيُفْهِمُ الصِّحَّةَ إِنْ وَصْفٌ رُعِي* *384. وَالنَّفْيُ لِلْقَبُولِ قِيلَ قَدْ أَفَادْ ... صِحَّتَهُ وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادْ* *385. وَنَفْيُ الِاجْزَا كَالْقَبُولِ عَنْهُ.....وَقِيل   أَوْلَى بِالْفَسَادِ مِنْهُ* *بعض التنبيهات:
335. في ط.ابن تيمية: (يخصه)
* *342. س: (مذاهبٌ) هي ممنوعة من الصرفة، وهي ليست مصروفة في جميع الطبعات، فهل صرفي لها هنا صحيح؟!* *352. (وفى) وفي ابن تيمية: (وفا)!* *362. س: في المطبوع هكذا**: (وأن الآمر)**، فهل يكون هنا نقل أم لا؟!
---في ط. ابن تيمية: (القام) مكان (العام)!* *365. في ط.ابن تيمية: (ضَمِنَا)، ولكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله- في طبعة ابن الجوزي: وهو مبني للمفعول.اهـ* *367. في ط. ابن الجوزي: (أمر ضدَّ)!* *382. (المنع) بالرفع في ط. ابن تيمية

**أرجو من مشايخي التصحيح والتوضيح*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *342. أَيْ فِي الْوُجُوبِ لُغَةً أَوْ شَرْعًا اوْ ... عَقْلًا مَذَاهِبٌ وَفِي النَّدْبِ حَكَوْا**342. س: (مذاهبٌ) هي ممنوعة من الصرفة، وهي ليست مصروفة في جميع الطبعات، فهل صرفي لها صحيح؟*


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
الصواب ما في جميع الطبعات بالضم فقط من غير تنوين؛ لأن الكلمة ليست ختام تفعيلة حتى يلزم التسكين.
وللفائدة ينظر هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=48389

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فقَدْ ضبطْتَ ـ يا أخي ـ  الهاءَ في كَلمةِ : هِيَ في قولِ السيوطي :
*344. وَأَرْبَعٍ وَهِي وَإِرْشَادٌ وَفِي ... الْخَمْسَةِ الْأَحْكَامِ أَقْوَالٌ تَفِي
 ضبطتَها ـ حفظَكَ اللهُ ـ بالكسرِ ، وهذا هو الأصلُ ، ولم تفتحِ الياءَ  ، فهل حذفتَ الفتحةَ لضرورةِ الشعرِ أي: لمنع توالي خمسِ حركاتٍ ، وبالتالي تُنطق الياءُ حرفَ مدٍّ ؟ إنْ كان ذلكَ فلا شيءَ فيه ، لكن اعلمْ أنَّ ذلك إنما يحسنُ في عروضٍ أو ضربٍ كقوله :
فألفُ الجوفِ وأختاها وَهِي ****** حروفُ مدٍّ للهواءِ تنتهي 
وأما في الابتداءِ أو في الحشوِ فيحسنُ في كلمةِ : هي ـ وقد سُبقَتْ بالواوِ العاطفةِ ـ أنْ تُسكَّنَ الهاءُ إنْ كانَ ثمَّ ضرورةٌ فنقول هنا :
**وَأَرْبَعٍ وَهْيَ وَإِرْشَادٌ وَفِي ... الْخَمْسَةِ الْأَحْكَامِ أَقْوَالٌ تَفِي*
ولنْ يختلَّ بذلكَ الوزنُ ؛ إذ سيصيرُ وزنُ الشطرِ :
متفعلن مستعلن مستفعلن ، بطي التفعيلة الثانية ،
 هذا ، والله الموفق ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

ما شاء الله!، جزاكم الله خيرا مشايخنا الأفاضل.

----------


## فتح البارى

*العام*

*386. الْعَامُ لَفْظٌ يَشْمَلُ الصَّالِحَ لَهْ ... مِنْ غَيْرِ حَصْرٍ وَالصَّحِيحُ دَخَلَهْ*
*387. نَادِرَةٌ وَصُوَرٌ لَمْ تُقْصَدِ ... وَيَدْخُلُ الْمَجَازَ فِي الْمُعْتَمَدِ*
*388. وَإِنَّمَا يَعْرِضُ لِلْأَلْفَاظِ لَا ... مَعْنًى وَلَا الذِّهْنِيِّ فِي رَأْيٍ عَلَا*
*389. يُقَالُ لِلْمَعْنَى أَخَصُّ وَأَعَمّْ ... وَالْخَاصُ وَالْعَامُ بِهِ اللَّفْظُ اتَّسَمْ*
*390. وَالْحُكْمُ فِيهِ نَفْيًا اوْ ضِدًّا جَلَا ... لِكُلِّ فَرْدٍ بِالْمُطَابَقَة  ِ لَا*
*391. مَجْمُوعِ الَافْرَادِ وَلَا الْمَاهِيَّهْ ... فَالْحَنَفِيُّ مُطْلَقًا قَطْعِيَّهْ*
*392. دَلَالَةُ الْعَامِ وَأَصْلُ الْمَعْنَى... نَحْنُ فَقَطْ وَكُلُّ فَرْدٍ ظَنَّا*
*393. الْفَخْرُ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ لَا الْقَرَافِي ... عُمُومُ الَاشْخَاصِ إِذَا يُوَافِي*
*394. يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْعُمُومَ فِي الْأَزْمِنَةِ ... وَكُلِّ الَاحْوَالِ وَفِي الْأَمْكِنَةِ*
*مسألة*
*395. (كُلٌّ)وَ(أَيٌّ)و  َ(الَّذِي)(الَّت  )وَ(مَا) ... وَنَحْوُهَا(مَت  ى)وَ(أَيْنَ)(حَـ  ْثُمَا)*
*396. حَقِيقَةٌ فِيهِ وَقِيلَ فِي الْخُصُوصْ ... وَقِيلَ فِيهِمَا وَبِالْوَقْفِ نُصُوصْ*
*397. وَالْجَمْعُ ذَا إِضَافَةٍ أَوْ (أَلْ) وَلَا ... عَهْدَ لَهُ وَقِيلَ لَيْسَ مُسْجَلَا*
*398. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِيِّ إِذَا يَحْتَمِلُ ... عَهْدًا وَلَا قَرِينَةٌ فَمُجْمَلُ*
*399. وَمِثْلُهُ الْمُفْرَدُ إِنْ تَعَرَّفَا ... وَإِنْ يُضَفْ فَالْفَخْرُ مُطْلَقًا نَفَى*
*400. وَغَيْرَ ذِي التَّاءِ أَبُو الْمَعَالِي ... أَوْ وَحْدَةٍ مَيَّزَتِ الْغَزَالِي* *401. فِي النَّفْيِ ذُو تَنْكِيرٍ الْعُمُومَا ... وَضْعًا وَقَالَ الْحَنَفِي لُزُومَا*
*402. نَصًّا مَعَ الْبِنَاءِ أَوْ (مِنْ) يُعْطِي ... وَفِي سِوَاهُ ظَاهِرًا وَالشَّرْطِ*
*403. عُرْفًا وَعَقْلًا رُبَّمَا يُوَافِي ... كَالْحُكْمِ بِالْعَيْنِ أَوِ الْأَوْصَافِ*
*404. رَتَّبَهُ وَقِسْمَيِ الْمَفْهُومِ فِي ... قَوْلٍ وَلَفْظِيًّا عُمُومُهُ يَفِي*
*405. نَعَمْ وَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءُ مِعْيَارُ الْعُمُومْ ... عَلَى نِزَاعٍ وَالْأَصَحُّ لَا عُمُومْ*
*406. لِلْجَمْعِ نُكْرًا وَالْأَصَحُّ جَازَا ... إِطْلَاقُهُ لِوَاحِدٍ مَجَازًا*
*407. وَفِي أَقَلِّ الْجَمْعِ مَذْهَبَانِ ... أَقْوَاهُمَا ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا اثْنَانِ*
*408. وَأَنَّهُ يَبْقَى عَلَى الْتَّعْمِيمِ ... مَا سِيقَ لِلْمَدْحِ أَوِ التَّذْمِيمِ*
*409. مَا لَمْ يُعَارِضْهُ عُمُومٌ لَمْ يُسَقْ ... وَفِيهِ قَوْلَانِ بِإِطْلَاقٍ نَسَقْ*
*410. وَأَنَّ نَفْيَ الِاسْتِوَا عَمَّ وَلَا ... (أَكَلْتُ) مَعْ (وَإِنْ أَكَلْتُ) مَثَلَا*
*411. لَا الْمُقْتَضِي وَالْفِعْلُ مُثْبَتًا وَلَا ... مَعْ (كَانَ) وَالْعَطْفُ عَلَى عَامٍ خَلَا*
*412. وَلَا قَضَى بِشُفْعَةِ الْجَارِ وَلَا ... مُعَلَّقٌ بِعِلَّةٍ لَفْظًا تَلَا*
*413. وَأَنَّ تَرْكَهُ لِلِاسْتِفْصَال  ِ ... يُجْعَلُ كَالْعُمُومِ فِي الْمَقَالِ*
*414. وَأَنَّ نَحْوَأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ... لَا يَشْمَلُ الْأُمَّةَ وَالْمَرْضِيُّ*
*415. فِيأَيُّهَا النَّاسُالرَّسُولُ يَدْخُلُ ... وَإِنْ بِـ(قُلْ) ثَالِثُهَا يُفَصَّلُ*
*416. وَأَنَّهُ لِكَافِرٍ وَعَبْدِ ... يَشْمَلُ دُونَ مَنْ يَجِي مِنْ بَعْدِ*
*417. وَأَنَّ (مَنْ) تَنَاوَلُ الْأُنْثَى خِلَافْ ... جَمْعِ الذُّكُورِ سَالِمًا إِذَا يُوَافْ*
*418. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَتَعَدَّاهُ الْخِطَابْ ... لِوَاحِدٍ وَأَنَّيَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابْ* *419. لَا يَشْمَلُ الْأُمَّةَ دُونَ عَكْسِهِ ... وَأَنَّهُ يَدْخُلُ قَوْلَ نَفْسِهِ*
*420. إِنْ كَانَ قَوْلًا خَبَرًا لَا أَمْرَا ... وَرَجَّحَ الْإِطْلَاقَ فِيمَا مَرَّا*
*421. وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ خُذْ مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ ... مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ شَرْطُ الِامْتِثَالِ*
*التخصيص*
*422. الْقَصْرُ لِلْعَامِ عَلَى بَعْضِ اللَّذَا ... يَشْمَلُهُ التَّخْصِيصُ وَالْقَابِلُ ذَا*
*423. حُكْمٌ لِذِي تَعَدُّدٍ قَدْ ثَبَتَا ... وَجَازَ لِلْوَاحِدِ فِي عَامٍ أَتَى*
*424. خِلَافَ جَمْعٍ وَأَقَلِّ الْجَمْعِ فِي ... جَمْعٍ وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا لَهُ يَفِي*
*425. وَقِيلَ بِالْمَنْعِ لِفَرْدٍ مُطْلَقَا ... وَقِيلَ حَتَّى غَيْرِ مَحْصُورٍ بَقَى*
*426. وَالْعَامُ مَخْصُوصًا عُمُومُهُ مُرَادْ ... تَنَاوُلًا لَا الْحُكْمَ وَالَّذِي يُرَادْ*
*427. بِهِ الْخُصُوصُ لَمْ يُرَدْ بَلْ هُوَ ذَا ... أَفْرَادٍ اسْتُعْمِلَ فِي فَرْدٍ خُذَا*
*428. وَمِن**ْ** هُنَا كَانَ مَجَازًا مُجْمَعَا ... وَهَكَذَا الْأَوَّلُ فِي الَّذِي ادَّعَى*
*429. أَكْثَرُهُمْ وَقِيلَ إِنْ خُصَّ سِوَى ... لَفْظٍ وَقِيلَ إِنْ لِلِاسْتِثْنَا حَوَى*
*430. وَالْفُقَهَا وَاخْتَارَهُ السُّبْكِيُّ ... حَقِيقَةٌ وَنَجْلُهُ الذَّكِيُّ*
*431. وَقِيلَ إِنْ لَمْ يَنْحَصِرْ بَاقٍ يَقِلّْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ خُصَّ بِمَا لَا يَسْتَقِلّْ*
*432. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي بِهِمَا صِفْ بِاعْتِبَارْ ... تَنَاوُلٍ لِبَعْضِهِ وَالِاقْتِصَارْ*
*433. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ حُجَّةٌ وَقِيلَ لَا ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ خَصَّصَهُ مَا اتَّصَلَا*
*434. وَقِيلَ غَيْرُ مُبْهَمٍ وَقِيلَ فِي ... أَقَلِّ جَمْعٍِ دُونَ مَا فَوْقُ يَفِي*
*435. وَقِيلَ إِنْ عَنْهُ الْعُمُومُ أَنْبَأَ ... وَالْخُلْفُ مِمَّنْ ذَا تَجَوُّزٍ رَأَىَ*
*436. وَفِي حَيَاةِ الْمُصْطَفَى يَجُوزُ أَنْ ... يُؤْخَذَ بِالْعَامِ بِغَيْرِ الْبَحْثِ عَنْ* *437. مُخَصِّصٍ وَبَعْدَهَا عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ ... وَالظَّنُّ يَكْفِي فِيهِ فِي الَّذِي رَجَحْ*
*438. قِسْمَانِ مَا خَصَّصَ ذُو اتِّصَالِ ... خَمْسَةُ أَنْوَاعٍ وَذُو انْفِصَالِ*

*بعض الفوائد من شرح العلامة الأثيوبي-حفظه الله-:* *387. فاعل (يدخل) ضمير يعود إلى العام، و(المجازَ) مفعوله.*
*400. في ط.ابن تيمية بالنصب، لكن قال الشيخ في ط. ابن الجوزي: بالجر عطفا على (ذي التاء).*
*408. وفي نسخة: (يبقى على العموم)*
*414. في ط.ابن الجوزي: (يأيها النبي)!*
*419. (وأنه يدخُلُ) الضمير يرجع إلى القائل المفهوم من قول: (قولَ نفسه) وهو منصوب بنزع الخافض؛ أي: في قول نفسه.*
*426. (لا الحكم) بالنصب عطفا على (تناولا)، و(أل) فيه زائدة؛ أي: لا حكما، فهو على حد قول الشاعر[من الطويل]:* رَأَيْتُكَ لَمَّا أَنْ عَرَفْتَ وُجُوهَنَا ... صَدَدْتَ وَطِبْتَ النَّفْسَ يَا قَيْسُ عَنْ عَمْرِو
أي: نفسا، ويحتمل أن رفعه على الابتداء، بتقدير خبر؛ أي: لا الحكمُ مراد منه.
أنتظر التصحيح والتوضيح من مشايخي..

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فأرجُو من أخي الكريمِ أنْ يَتَنبَّه وهو يكتُبُ ؛ إذْ يسهُو أحيانًا فيأخذُ ـ كما نقولُ ـ  مسافةً وَسطَ الكلمةِ الواحدةِ ؛ فتتقطَّعُ أوْصَالُها ، كما حدثَ في البيتِ :
*395. (كُلٌّ)وَ(أَيٌّ)و  َ(الَّذِي)(ال  َّتي)وَ(مَا) ... وَنَحْوُهَا(مَت  ى)وَ(أَيْنَ)(ح  َـيْثُمَا)*
والبيت :
*295. وَمِثْلَ (مَعْ)وَ(عَنْ)وَ(  ِنْ)وَ(اللَّ  امِ)(فِي)...وَ(الْبَا) وَ(لَكِنْ) وَمَزِيدَةً تَفِي*
والبيت :
*298. وَ(فِي) لِظَرْفَيِ الْمَكَانِ وَالزَّمَنْ....وَ  كَـ(إِلَى)(عَ  لَى)وَ(مَعْ)وَ(الْبَ  ا)وَ(مِنْ)*
وهكذا ........ كما أرجو أنْ تتنبَّه كذلك إلى الترقيم ؛ فقد رقمَّتَ البيتين التاليين خطأً
*225. وَقَوْلُهُ فِي الْأَصْلِ لِلْإِيـجَابِ ... كَابْنِ هِشَامٍ لَيْسَ بِالصَّوَابِ*
 *226. لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ لَدَى الْبَصْرِيَّهْ ... (الْوَاوُ) وَالتَّرْتِيبِ وَالْمَعِيَّهْ*
 وقدْ نبَّهتُك إلى ذلك منْ قبل ، 
وأخيرًا أودُّ أنْ أسألَ ـ وفقَّك اللهُ ـ ألمْ تجِدْ لهذا البيتِ :
*377. مُطْلَقُ نَهْيِ الْحَظْرِ كَالتَّنْزِيهِ ... عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِي الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ*
ـ ألم تجدْ له روايةً أخرى ؟ 
حيثُ جاءَ الردفُ في الشطرِ الأوَّلِ مدًّا ، وجاءَ في الشَّطر الثاني حرْفَ لين ، وهذا شيءٌ لا تطربُ له الأذنُ ، وإذا لم تجدْ له روايةً أخرى ، فهل يمكنُ أنْ نُمِيلَ فتحةَ اللامِ في كلمةِ عَلَيْه إلى الكسرِ ؟
هذا ، والله الموفق ، والسلام.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فأرجوـ يا أخي ـ أنْ تتأكَّدَ من البيتِ :
*404. رَتَّبَهُ وَقِسْمَيِ الْمَفْهُومِ فِي ... قَوْلٍ وَلَفْظِيًّا عُمُومُهُ يَفِي
ذلك لأني في شكٍّ منْ لفظةِ : ( يفي ) ؛ فارجِعْ إليها ؛ فلربما تكونُ : ( نُفِي ) ؛ إذ العمومُ ثابتٌ معنًى منفيٌّ لفظًا أو فيه خلافٌ ، هذا وسوفَ أبحثُ عنْ نسخَةٍ ولوْ مُصوَّرَةً من المنظومةِ لأرْجِعَ إليها ؛ حتَّى لا أُرْهقَكَ بكثْرةِ الأسئلةِ ، وإلى أنْ أحصلَ عليها سَأتَوقَّفُ عن المشاركات ِ ، والله الموفقُ ، والسلام . 
*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *هذا وسوفَ أبحثُ عنْ نسخَةٍ ولوْ مُصوَّرَةً من المنظومةِ لأرْجِعَ إليها ؛ حتَّى لا أُرْهقَكَ بكثْرةِ الأسئلةِ ، وإلى أنْ أحصلَ عليها سَأتَوقَّفُ عن المشاركات ِ ، والله الموفقُ ، والسلام . 
> *


تفضل يا شيخنا الفاضل
هذا شرح السيوطي على منظومته:
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1247
وهذا شرح الشيخ الإثيوبي:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=28657
وهذا متن جمع الجوامع نفسه للموازنة:
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1469

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وأخيرًا أودُّ أنْ أسألَ ـ وفقَّك اللهُ ـ ألمْ تجِدْ لهذا البيتِ :
> *377. مُطْلَقُ نَهْيِ الْحَظْرِ كَالتَّنْزِيهِ ... عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِي الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ*
> ـ ألم تجدْ له روايةً أخرى ؟ 
> حيثُ جاءَ الردفُ في الشطرِ الأوَّلِ مدًّا ، وجاءَ في الشَّطر الثاني حرْفَ لين ، وهذا شيءٌ لا تطربُ له الأذنُ ، وإذا لم تجدْ له روايةً أخرى ، فهل يمكنُ أنْ نُمِيلَ فتحةَ اللامِ في كلمةِ عَلَيْه إلى الكسرِ ؟
> هذا ، والله الموفق ، والسلام.


هذا (سناد الحذو) كما لا يخفى عليكم.
والسيوطي يستعمله أحيانا، وينظر هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...&postcount=172

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> *362. وَأَنَّ الَامِرَ بِلَفْظٍ يَشْمَلُهْ ... خِلَافَ مَا فِي الْعَامِ يَأْتِي يُدْخِلُهْ*
> = = = =*362. س: في المطبوع هكذا**: (وأن الآمر)**، فهل يكون هنا نقل أم لا؟!*


نعم .. الوزن يقتضي أن يكون هنا نقل.
فقد أحسنتَ - يا أستاذ - بحذف الهمزة.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله ، وأستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالك العوضي ،
 السَّلام عليكمْ ورَحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
فأوَّلًا : أدعُو الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ أنْ يوفِّقَك ، و أنْ يُسدِّد على طريقِ الحقِّ خطاك ، وأنْ ينفع بك الإسلامَ والمسلمين ، وجزاك اللهُ خيرًا على تلكَ الرَّوَابطِ التي زودتني بها ؛ فقدْ كُنتُ في حاجةٍ إلي تلك الكتبِ ، هذا أوَّلًا ،
وأما ثانيًا : فاعلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ  أني أعلمُ أنَّ في البيتِ المذكورِ سنادَ حذوٍ ، ولكنْ لم أُردْ أنْ أشغلَ أخي فتحَ الباري ـ حفظه اللهُ ـ بمصطلحاتِ العروضيين ، وأعْلمُ أيضًا ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ السنادَ بأنواعه مباحٌ لأمثالنا ، ولكنْ كنتُ أتمنى أنْ نجدَ للبيتِ روايةً أخرى لا سَنادَ فيها ؛ فإنَّهُ وإنْ كانَ مُباحًا فإنه لا يَرُوقُ لي ، وأذكرُ أنني قلتُ منذُ أكثرَ من خمسَةٍ وعشرين عَامًا في : الوافي في العرُوض والقوافي :
وَكُلُّ خُلْفٍ يَسْبِقُ الرَّوِيَّا ***** فذا سَنادٌ قد أتى مَرْوِيَّا
وقلتُ في جَوازِه بعدَ ذكْرِ أنواعِه الخمسةِ :
وهَذهِ الأنْوَاعُ حَيثما تَحِلْ **** فلِلْمُولدِين كُلُّها تَحِلْ 
تحلُّ الأولى بمعنى تقعُ ، والثانية بمعنى تجوزُ
هذا واللهَ أدعُو أن يُيسرَ لأخينا فتحِ البَّاري الأمْرَ ، ويُذلِّلَ لهُ كُلَّ صَعْبٍ ؛ حتَّى يُنجِزَ لنا هَذا العَمَلَ ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخويَّ في الله ، فتح الباري والقارئ المليجي ،
السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فالذي أعلمُه أن للنقل معنىً في النحو ومعنىً في الصرف ،
 فأمَّا معناهُ في النحوِ فنقلُ الحركةِ الإعرابيةِ من الحرفِ الأخيرِ إلى الحرفِ الساكنِ الصحيح ِالذي قبله عند الوقفِ ، ففي مثلِ : ركبتُ البَحْرَ ، نقول : ركبت البَحَرْ ،
وأمَّا في الصرف فهو نقلُ الحركةِ من حرفِ العلَّةِ المتحركِ الواقعِ عينًا للكلمةِ إلى الحرفِ السَّاكنِ الصحيحِ قبلَه ، وقد يبقى حرفُ العلةِ بعد ذلك على صورتِه ، وقدْ ينقلبُ حرفًا آخرَ ، وهذا نوعٌ من الإعلالِ يُسمى الإعلالَ بالنقلِ ، وهو خاصٌّ بالواوِ والياءِ ؛ لأنهما يتحركان ، وذلك مثل : ( يصُوم ) أصلُه : يصْوُمُ فنقلتِ الضمةُ إلى الساكنِ قبلَها ومثلُ :(  يخافُ ) أصلُه يخْوَفُ بفتحِ الواوِ فنقلتِ الفتحةُ إلى الساكنِ قبلَها ثم قلبتِ الواو ألفًا لتجانسَ الفتحةَ ، وللنقلِ شروطٌ في كتبِ الصَّرفِ
هذا عن النقلِ الذي أعلمُهُ ، ولوْ رجعْنا إلى البيتِ المسئولِ عنهُ وهو :
*362. وَأَنَّ الَامِرَ بِلَفْظٍ يَشْمَلُهْ ... خِلَافَ مَا فِي الْعَامِ يَأْتِي يُدْخِلُهْ*
وتأمَّلناهُ نجدُ أنَّ الناظمَ ألجأتهُ الضرورةُ إلى أنْ يحذفَ الهمزةَ من كلمةِ : الآمر فالتقى ساكنان اللامُ القمريةُ وألفُ المدِّ فحُرِّكتِ اللامُ إلى الفتحِ تخلُّصًا من التقاءِ الساكنين ، هذا كلُّ ما حدثَ ، أمَّا أنْ يقالَ : إن الناظمَ نقلَ حركةَ الهمزةِ إلى الساكنِ الصحيحِ قبلَها ثم التقى ساكنانِ  الهمزةُ وألفُ المدِّ فحُذفتِ الهمزةُ فلا أدري كيفَ يكونُ هذا ، وهلْ يُسمَّى هذا نقلًا ـ وليس هذا موضعَهُ ـ أم لا ؟
وعلى كلٍّ فقدْ أحْسنَ أخونا فتحُ الباري كما قالَ شيخُنا المليجي حِينما حَذَفَ الهمزةَ وفتحَ اللامَ ؛ ليستقِيمَ الوزن ،
هذا ، والله أعلى وأعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بل هو نقل معروف يا شيخنا الفاضل، ويمكنك أن تراجع باب نقل حركة الهمزة من الشاطبية وشرحه:
وحرك لورش كل ساكن آخر .............. صحيح بشكل الهمز واحذفه مسهلا

وأعتذر من التقدم بين يدي الشيخ القارئ المليجي.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله أبا مالك العوضي ، 
السَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعد :
فجزاكَ اللهُ خيرًا على التَّوضيحِ ، وَمعْذرةً ؛ فقدْ ضيَّقْتُ مفهومَ النقلِ ، وقصرتُه على ما كنْتُ أعلمُه في النحوِ والصرفِ ؛ وذلك لضيق أفقي ، وغابَ عني أنَ القرَّاء وسَّعُوه ، 
أكرِّرُ جزاكَ اللهُ خيرًا ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

بارك الله فيكم مشايخنا الأفاضل، نفعنا الله بعلمكم.



> أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
> السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
> فأرجوـ يا أخي ـ أنْ تتأكَّدَ من البيتِ :
> *404. رَتَّبَهُ وَقِسْمَيِ الْمَفْهُومِ فِي ... قَوْلٍ وَلَفْظِيًّا عُمُومُهُ يَفِي
> ذلك لأني في شكٍّ منْ لفظةِ : ( يفي ) ؛ فارجِعْ إليها ؛ فلربما تكونُ : ( نُفِي ) ؛ إذ العمومُ ثابتٌ معنًى منفيٌّ لفظًا أو فيه خلافٌ
> *


نعم يا شيخنا وأستاذنا..
قال الشيخ الأثيوبي -حفظه الله-:
وقوله: (عمومه يفي) مبتدأ وخبر، والمراد أن الخلاف في أن المفهوم لا عموم له لفظيٌّ، وفي بعض النسخ: (نُفي) بالنون من النفي، والظاهر أنه تصحيف. اهـ



> فأرجُو من أخي الكريمِ أنْ يَتَنبَّه وهو يكتُبُ ؛ إذْ  يسهُو أحيانًا فيأخذُ ـ كما نقولُ ـ  مسافةً وَسطَ الكلمةِ الواحدةِ ؛  فتتقطَّعُ أوْصَالُها ، كما حدثَ في البيتِ :
> *395. (كُلٌّ)وَ(أَيٌّ)و  َ(الَّذِي)(ال  َّتي)وَ(مَا) ... وَنَحْوُهَا(مَت  ى)وَ(أَيْنَ)(ح  َـيْثُمَا)*
> والبيت :
> *295. وَمِثْلَ (مَعْ)وَ(عَنْ)وَ(  ِنْ)وَ(اللَّ  امِ)(فِي)...وَ(الْبَا) وَ(لَكِنْ) وَمَزِيدَةً تَفِي*
> والبيت :
> *298. وَ(فِي) لِظَرْفَيِ الْمَكَانِ وَالزَّمَنْ....وَ  كَـ(إِلَى)(عَ  لَى)وَ(مَعْ)وَ(الْبَ  ا)وَ(مِنْ)*


أنا وضعتها من غير هذه المسافة!، ثم لما وضعتُ الموضوع وجدتُها هكذا !، ولما دخلتُ لأعدلها وجدتُها من غير المسافة!، وجعلت كلمة (حيثما) هكذا: (حـيثما) بامتداد بعد الحاء، لكن لا فائدة،  الظاهر أنه عيب في الوورد عندي أو في المتصفح!.  



> وهكذا ........ كما أرجو أنْ تتنبَّه كذلك إلى الترقيم ؛ فقد رقمَّتَ البيتين التاليين خطأً
> *225. وَقَوْلُهُ فِي الْأَصْلِ لِلْإِيـجَابِ ... كَابْنِ هِشَامٍ لَيْسَ بِالصَّوَابِ*
>  *226. لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ لَدَى الْبَصْرِيَّهْ ... (الْوَاوُ) وَالتَّرْتِيبِ وَالْمَعِيَّهْ*
>  وقدْ نبَّهتُك إلى ذلك منْ قبل ،


هذا الموضوع يرهقني كثيرا لأني أرقم بنفسي!، لأني عندما أنسخ الترقيم الآلي من على الـ(word) يبدأ هنا  من رقم (1)، فأصبحت أرقم بنفسي، لذا يحدث السهو أحيانا.
جزاكم الله خيرا، أحبكم في الله.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد : 
فعجيبٌ والله ما فعلَ الإثيوبي ، فلقد رجعتُ إلى تحقيقِه وشرحِه : للكوكبِ الساطع في النسخة التي أهداها إليَّ أخي أبو مالك العوضي ، وهي الطبعة الأولى ، فوجدته يقولُ في شرحِ البيت :
*404. رَتَّبَهُ وَقِسْمَيِ الْمَفْهُومِ فِي ... قَوْلٍ وَلَفْظِيًّا عُمُومُهُ يَفِي
ـ يقول ـ : ( وعمومُه نفي ) مبتدأٌ وخبرٌ ، والمرادُ أنَّ الخلافَ في أنَّ المفهومَ لا عمومَ له لفظيٌ والله تعالى أعلمُ ، ثم نقلتَ أنت قولَه :
*(عمومه يفي) مبتدأ وخبر، والمراد أن الخلاف في أن  المفهوم لا عموم له لفظيٌّ، وفي بعض النسخ: (نُفي) بالنون من النفي،  والظاهر أنه تصحيف. 
فنفى الرجلُ فيما نقلتَه ما أثبتَه من قبل ، وقد دعاني هذا إلى الرجوع إلى شرح السيوطي على منظومته في النسخة المحقَّقةِ ، فوجدتُ البيتَ فيها :
رتبه وقسمي المفهوم في ***** قول ولفظيا عمومه نفي 
ولا يبقى الآن إلا أن نتأملَ المعنى ، ونرجعَ إلى الأصلِ ؛ لنرجِّحَ إحْدى الروايتين ، وسَوف أفعلُ ،والله الموفقُ ، والسلام .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أخي في الله أبا مالك العوضي ، 
> السَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعد :
> فجزاكَ اللهُ خيرًا على التَّوضيحِ ، وَمعْذرةً ؛ فقدْ ضيَّقْتُ مفهومَ النقلِ ، وقصرتُه على ما كنْتُ أعلمُه في النحوِ والصرفِ ؛ وذلك لضيق أفقي ، وغابَ عني أنَ القرَّاء وسَّعُوه ، 
> أكرِّرُ جزاكَ اللهُ خيرًا ، والسلام .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا من حسن أخلاقكم يا شيخنا الفاضل، ومقامكم محفوظ، وجل من لا يسهو.

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد : 
> فعجيبٌ والله ما فعلَ الإثيوبي ، فلقد رجعتُ إلى تحقيقِه وشرحِه : للكوكبِ الساطع في النسخة التي أهداها إليَّ أخي أبو مالك العوضي ، وهي الطبعة الأولى ، فوجدته يقولُ في شرحِ البيت :
> *404. رَتَّبَهُ وَقِسْمَيِ الْمَفْهُومِ فِي ... قَوْلٍ وَلَفْظِيًّا عُمُومُهُ يَفِي
> ـ يقول ـ : ( وعمومُه نفي ) مبتدأٌ وخبرٌ ، والمرادُ أنَّ الخلافَ في أنَّ المفهومَ لا عمومَ له لفظيٌ والله تعالى أعلمُ ، ثم نقلتَ أنت قولَه :
> *(عمومه يفي) مبتدأ وخبر، والمراد أن الخلاف في أن  المفهوم لا عموم له لفظيٌّ، وفي بعض النسخ: (نُفي) بالنون من النفي،  والظاهر أنه تصحيف. 
> فنفى الرجلُ فيما نقلتَه ما أثبتَه من قبل ، وقد دعاني هذا إلى الرجوع إلى شرح السيوطي على منظومته في النسخة المحقَّقةِ ، فوجدتُ البيتَ فيها :
> رتبه وقسمي المفهوم في ***** قول ولفظيا عمومه نفي 
> ولا يبقى الآن إلا أن نتأملَ المعنى ، ونرجعَ إلى الأصلِ ؛ لنرجِّحَ إحْدى الروايتين ، وسَوف أفعلُ ،والله الموفقُ ، والسلام .



هذا نص كلام الشيخ الأثيوبي -حفظه الله- :



> (عمومه يفي) مبتدأ وخبر، وهو من الوفاء، والمراد أن الخلاف في أن  المفهوم  لا عموم له لفظيٌّ، وفي بعض النسخ: (نُفي) بالنون من النفي،  والظاهر أنه  تصحيف، والله -تعالى- أعلم.


ط.ابن الجوزي ص(175) وط.مكتبة مصعب بن عمير ومؤسسة الكتب الثقافية ص(187)

----------


## فتح البارى

*المخصصات* *439. فَمِنْهَا الِاسْتِثْنَاءُ الِاخْرَاجُ بِمَا ... يُفِيدُهُ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ تَكَلَّمَا* *440. وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَوَصْلُهُ وَجَبْ ... عُرْفًا وَلِلْفَصْلِ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ ذَهَبْ* *441. قِيلَ لِشَهْرٍ وَلِعَامٍ وَالْأَبَدْ ... وَسَنَتَيْنِ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ وَرَدْ* *442. وَابْنُ جُبَيْرٍ ثُلْثَ عَامٍ يَأْتَسِي ... وَعَنْ عَطَا وَحَسَنٍ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ* *443. وَقِيلَ قَبْلَ الْأَخْذِ فِي كَلَامِ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَقْصِدْهُ فِي الْكَلَامِ* *444. وَقِيلَ فِي كَلَامِهِ جَلَّ فَقَطْ ... وَالْقَصْدَ مَنْ رَأَى اتِّصَالَهُ شَرَطْ* *445. وَذُو انْقِطَاعٍ فِي الْمَجَازِ قَدْ سَلَكْ ... وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَقِيلَ مُشْتَرَكْ* *446. وَقِيلَ ذُو تَوَاطُئٍ وَمَنْ نَطَقْ ... بِعَشْرَةٍ إِلَّا ثَلَاثَةً لَحِقْ* *447. مُرَادُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ الْعَشَرَهْ ... مِنْ حَيْثُمَا أَفْرَادُهُ مُعْتَبَرَهْ* *448. ثُمَّ ثَلَاثٌ أُخْرِجَتْ وَأُسْنِدَا ... لِلْبَاقِي تَقْدِيرًا وَإِنْ كَانَ ابْتِدَا* *449. وَالْأَكْثَرُ الْمُرَادُ فِيهِ سَبْعَةُ ... تَجَوُّزًا أَدَاتُهُ الْقَرِينَةُ* *450. وَاسْمَانِ عِنْدَ صَاحِبِ (التَّقْرِيبِ) ... لِذَاكَ بِالْإِفْرَادِ وَالتَّرْكِيبِ* *451. وَلَمْ يَجُزْ مُسْتَغْرِقٌ فِي الْأَشْهَرِ ... قِيلَ وَلَا كَمِثْلِهِ وَالْأَكْثَرِ* *452. وَقِيلَ لَا الْأَكْثَرُ إِنْ كَانَ الْعَدَدْ ... نَصًّا وَقِيلَ لَا يَجُوزُ مِنْ عَدَدْ* *453. وَقِيلَ لَا عَقْدٌ صَحِيحٌ وَالْأَصَحّْ ... مِنْ نَفْيٍ اثْبَاتٌ وَبِالْعَكْسِ وَضَحْ* *454. إِنْ يَتَعَدَّدْ عَاطِفًا لِلْأَوَّلِ ... أَوْ لَا فُكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لِمَا يَلِي* *455. مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مُسْتَغْرِقًا وَالْآتِي ... لِلْكُلِّ بَعْدَ جُمَلٍ ذَوَاتِ* *456. عَطْفٍ بِحَيْثُ لَا دَلَيلَ يَقْتَضِي ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ كُلٌّ يُسَقْ لِغَرَضِ* *457. وَقِيلَ إِنْ بِالْوَاوِ يُلْفَى الْعَطْفُ ... وَقِيلَ لِلْأُخْرَى وَقِيلَ الْوَقْفُ* *458. وَقِيلَ بِاشْتِرَاكِهِ وَالْوَارِدُ ... أَوْلَى بِكُلٍّ إِنْ خَلَتْ مَفَارِدُ* *459. أَمَّا الْقِرَانُ بَيْنَ جُمْلَتَيْنِ ... لَفْظًا فَلَا يُعْطِي اسْتِوَاءَ تَيْنِ* *460. فِي كُلِّ حُكْمٍ ثَمَّ لَمْ يُبَيَّنِ ... وَقَالَ يَعْقُوبُ نَعَمْ وَالْمُزَنِي* *461. الثَّانِ مِنْهَا الشَّرْطُ وَهْوَ مَا لَزِمْ ... لِذَاتِهِ مِنْ عَدَمٍ لَهُ الْعَدَمْ* *462. لَا مِنْ وُجُودِهِ وُجُودٌ أَوْ عَدَمْ ... وَهْوَ كَالِاسْتِثْنَا اتِّصَالُهُ انْحَتَمْ* *463. وَالْعَوْدُ لِلْكُلِّ وَأَنَّ الْأَكْثَرَا ... يُخْرِجُهُ وَقِيلَ لَا خُلْفَ عَرَا* *464. الثَّالِثُ الْوَصْفُ كَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءِ فِي ... عَوْدٍ وَلَوْ مُقَدَّمًا فَإِنْ يَفِ* *465. وَسْطًا فَلَا نَقْلَ وَفِي الْأَصْلِ ارْتَضَى...أَنْ لِاخْتِصَاصٍ بِالَّذِي يَلِي اقْتَضَى* *466. الرَّابِعُ الْغَايَةُ إِنْ تَقَدَّمَا ... مَا لَوْ فَقَدْتَ لَفْظَهَا لَعَمَّمَا* *467. أَمَّا كَـحَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ فَذِي ... لِقَصْدِ تَحْقِيقِ عُمُومِهِ خُذِ* *468. وَاقْطَعْ مِنَ الْخِنْصَرِ لِلْإِبْهَامِ ... أَصَابِعًا وَالْعَوْدُ بِالتَّمَامِ* *469. وَبَدَلُ الْبَعْضِ وَعَنْهُ الْأَكْثَرُ ... قَدْ سَكَتُوا وَهْوَ الصَّوَابُ الْأَظْهَرُ* *470. أَمَّا ذُو الِانْفِصَالِ فَهْوَ السَّمْعُ ... وَالْحِسُّ وَالْعَقْلُ وَفِيهِ الْمَنْعُ* *471. شَذَّ وَأَمَّا الشَّافِعِي فَلَمْ يُسَمّْ ... ذَلِكَ تَخْصِيصًا وَبِاللَّفْظِ اتَّسَمْ* *472. وَجَازَ أَنْ تُخَصَّ فِي الصَّوَابِ ... سُنَّتُهُ بِهَا وَبِالْكِتَابِ* *473. وَهْوَ بِهِ وَخَبَرِ التَّوَاتُرِ ... وَخَبَرِ الْوَاحِدِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ* *474. وَقِيلَ إِنْ خُصَّ بِقَاطِعٍ جَلِي ... وَعَكْسُهُ وَقِيلَ بِالْمُنْفَصِلِ* *475. وَوَقَفَ الْقَاضِي وَبِالْقِيَاسِ ... ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ غَيْرَ ذِي الْتِبَاسِ* *476. وَابْنُ أَبَانٍ قَالَ لَا إِنْ لَمْ يُخَصّْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُ أَصْلُهُ بِنَصّْ* *477. مُخَصَّصًا مِنَ الْعُمُومِ لَا يَحِلّْ ... وَقِيلَ لَا إِنْ لَمْ يَخُصَّ مُنْفَصِلْ* *478. وَالسَّابِعُ الْوَقْفُ وَبِالتَّقْرِير  ِ ... وَالْفِعْلِ مَنْسُوبَيْنِ لِلنَّذِيرِ* *479. وَبِدَلِيلِ الْقَوْلِ وَالْإِجْمَاعِ ... وَجَازَ بِالْفَحْوَى بِلَا نِزَاعِ* *480. وَالْأَرْجَحُ انْتِفَاؤُهُ بِمَذْهَبِ ... رَاوٍ وَلَوْ كَانَ صَحَابِيَّ النَّبِي* *481. وَالْعَطْفِ لِلْخَاصِ وَعَطْفِهِ عَلَيْهْ ... وَبِرُجُوعِ مُضْمَرٍ بَعْدُ إِلَيْهْ* *482. وَذِكْرِ بَعْضِ مُفْرَدَاتِهِ بَلَى ... عُرْفٌ أَقَرَّهُ النَّبِي أَوِ الْمَلَا* *483. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يُقْصَرُ الْعَامُ عَلَى ... مَا اعْتِيدَ أَوْ خِلَافِهِ بَلْ شَمَلَا
مسألة* *484. جَوَابُ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَقِلّْ ... يَتْبَعْهُ فِي عُمُومِهِ وَالْمُسْتَقِلّ  ْ* *485. مِنْهُ الْأَخَصُّ جَائِزُ الثُّبُوتِ ... إِنْ أَمَكَنَتْ مَعْرِفَةُ الْمَسْكُوتِ* *486. وَالْعَامُ بَعْدَ سَبَبٍ خَاصٍ عَرَا ... عُمُومُهُ لِلْأَكْثَرِينَ اعْتُبِرَا* *487. قَالُوا وَذُا صُورَتُهُ قَطْعِيُّ ... دُخُولُهَا وَظَنًّا السُّبْكِيُّ* *488. قَالَ وَنَحْوٌ مِنْهُ خَاصٌ صَاحَبَهْ ... فِي الرَّسْمِ مَا يَعُمُّ لِلْمُنَاسَبَهْ* *489. وَإِنْ لِتَعْمِيمٍ دَلِيلٌ صَالِحُ ... فَذَاكَ أَوْلَى وَالْمُسَاوِي وَاضِحُ* *مسألة* *490. تَأَخُّرُ الْخَاصِ عَنِ الْفِعْلِ فَذَا ... يَنْسَخُ أَوْ لَا فَلِتَخْصِيصٍ خُذَا* *491. وَقِيلَ إِنْ تَقَارَنَا تَعَارَضَا ... فِي قَدْرِ مَا خَصَّ كَنَصَّيْنِ اقْتَضَى* *492. وَالْحَنَفِيُّ الْعَامُ إِنْ تَأَخَّرَا ... يَنْسَخْ وَعِنْدَ الْجَهْلِ قَوْلَانِ جَرَى* *493. أَوْ عَمَّ مِنْ وَجْهٍ فَفِي الْمَشْهُورِ ... رَجِّحْ وَقِيلَ النَّسْخُ بِالْأَخِيرِ* *المطلق والمقيد* *494. الْمُطْلَقُ الدَّالُ عَلَى الْمَاهِيَّةِ ... مِنْ غَيْرِ قَيْدٍ لَا شُيُوعِ الْوَحْدَةِ* *495. كَمَا فِي (الِاحْكَامِ) وَفِي (الْمُخْتَصَرِ) ... لِظَنِّهِ مُرَادِفَ الْمُنَكَّرِ* *496. وَذَانِ كَالْعُمُومِ وَالْخُصُوصِ فِي ... حُكْمِهِمَا وَزِدْ هُنَا لِلْمُقْتَفِي* *497. فِي الْحُكْمِ وَالْمُوجِبِ إِذْ يَتَّحِدُ ... وَأُثْبِتَا وَأُخِّرَ الْمُقَيَّدُ* *498. عَنْ عَمَلِ الْمُطْلَقِ نَاسِخًا جَلَا ... أَوْ لَا عَلَيْهِ مُطْلَقٌ فَلْيُحْمَلَا* *499. وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ وَقِيلَ إِنْ بَدَا ... مُؤَخَّرًا ذُو الْقَيْدِ نَاسِخًا غَدَا* *500. أَوْ نُفِيَا فَقَائِلُ الْمَفْهُومِ ... قَيَّدَهُ وَهْيَ مِنَ الْعُمُومِ* *501. أَوْ كَانَ ذَا نَهْيًا وَهَذَا أَمْرَا ... قَيِّدْ بِضِدِّ الْوَصْفِ مَا قَدْ يَعْرَى* *502. وَلِاخْتِلَافِ السَّبَبِ النُّعْمَانُ لَا ... يَحْمِلُهُ وَقِيلَ لَفْظًا حُمِلَا* *503. وَالشَّافِعِي قَالَ قِيَاسًا وَجَرَى ... إِذَا اخْتِلَافُ الْحُكْمِ دُونَهُ عَرَا* *504. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ قَيْدَانِ مَعْ تَنَافِي ... وَلَا مُرَجِّحَ الْغَنَاءُ وَافِي

بعض التنبيهات من شرح العلامة الأثيوبي -حفظه الله- ط.ابن الجوزي:
446. (تواطئ) هل تكتب (تواطؤ) ؟
* *466. في ط. ابن تيمية: (لَعُمِّمَا) بالبناء للمفعول، لكن قال الشيخ في ط. ابن الجوزي: (لَعَمَّمَا) بالبناء للفاعل، والفاعل ضمير (ما)؛ يعني أن الغاية لو لم تُذْكَر في الكلام لشمِلها العام. اهـ*

 *467. في ط.ابن تيمية: (تحقيقٍ عمومَه) على أن (عمومَه) مفعول مقدم لـ(خذ)، لكن قال الشيخ في ط.ابن الجوزي: (قصد) مضاف إلى (تحقيقِ) وهو مضاف إلى (عمومِه). اهـ*
 *472. وفي نسخة: (يخص)* 
 *475. قال الشيخ-حفظه الله-: وقع في بعض النسخ: (لا غير ذي إلباس) وهو غلط بلا شك!. اهـ*
 *وهذه هي التي في ط.ابن تيمية وقد غيَّرَها الشيخ إلى: (ثالثها بغير ذي إلباس)، وذلك قبل أن يقف على هذه النسخة.*
 *477. في ط.ابن تيمية: (مخصِّصا)!*
 *481. (والعطف)،(عطفه) بالرفع في ط.ابن تيمية، لكن قال الشيخ –حفظه الله-: بالجر عطفا على (مذهب راو).اهـ*
 *482. (ذكر) بالرفع في ط.ابن تيمية، وبالكسر في غيرها، وأظنها معطوفة أيضا على (مذهب راو)، فما رأي مشايخنا؟*
 *487. قال الشيخ-حفظه الله-: ووقع في نسخة: (وذو صورتِهِ)، والظاهر أنه غلط.اهـ وهي التي في ط.ابن تيمية.*
 *494. (لا شيوع) بالرفع في ط.ابن تيمية، لكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله- في ط.ابن الجوزي: بالجر عطفا على (الماهية)؛ أي: لا على شيوع الوحدة، والإضافة فيه من إضافة الصفة للموصوف؛ أي: الوحدة الشائعة. اهـ*
 *495. (مرادفَ المنكر) بالرفع في ط. ابن تيمية، لكن قال الشيخ: بالنصب مفعول ثانٍ لـ(ظن)، و[المفعول] الأول هو الضمير؛ أي: لظنهما المطلقَ مرادفا للمنكر. اهـ*
 *496. في ط.ابن تيمية: (وذان في العموم)!*
 *504. في نسخة: (الغنى يوافي)* 
تنبيه: أنا لا أذكرُ التصحيفاتِ كلَّها لأن وقتي لا يتسع لذلك، لكن أهتم بطبعة ابن تيمية لأنها موجودة على الشبكة.
 أنتظر التصحيح والتوضيح من مشايخي -جزاهم الله عنا خيرا-

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ "فتح الباري"، وسامحنا على الخروج عن الموضوع.
أستاذنا الفاضل محمود.
والله إني أستفيد من جُلّ ما تَكتب، وإنه عندي علمٌ جديدٌ أكتسِبه .. قد صادف قلبًا خاليًا خواءً، إن شاء الله يتمكَّن وينتقِش فيه.
بالنسبة لإيضاحكم للنقل عند النحاة والصرفيين ... فقد أفدتم نفع الله بكم.
أمَّا نقْلُ حرَكةِ الهمزةِ إلى السَّاكن قبْلَها ثمَّ سقوطُها هي من اللفظ فذلك أحد صور تخفيف الهمزة عند القرَّاء، وهذه الصور هي:
أ- الإبدال، ويقع في الهمزة المتحرِّكة والساكنة، ويكون بتغْيير الهمزة إلى أحد أحرُف العلَّة. ومثاله في رواية حفص: إبدال الهمزة الثانية من "آلذكرين" في أحد الوجهين.
ب- النقل، ولا يكون إلاَّ في المتحركة، وفيه تنتقل حركةُ الهمزة إلى السَّاكن قبلها، وتبقى هي حرف مد. ومثاله: (منَ امن) و (بالاخرة) في رواية ورش.
ج- بين بين، وتُنطق الهمزة بين الهمزة الصَّحيحة المحققة وحرف المد، ويطلق على بين بين غالبًا: التسهيل أيضًا. ومثاله في رواية حفصٍ: الهمزة الثانية من أأعجمي.
وهذا كنت ذكرتُه في المشاركة (8) من هذا الموضوع:
http://qiraatt.com/vb/showthread.php?t=386
ولا بأس بإيراد توْضيح ابنِ الجزري هنا للنقْل عندهم، قال:
بَابُ نَقْلِ حَرَكَةِ الهَمْزَةِ إِلَى السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَهَا
وهُوَ نَوْعٌ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ تَخْفِيفِ الهَمْزِ المُفْرَدِ، لُغَةً لِبَعْضِ العَرَب، اخْتصَّ بِرِوَايَتِهِ وَرْشٌ، بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ آخِرَ كَلِمَةٍ، وَأَنْ يَكُونَ غَيْرَ حَرْفِ مَدٍّ، وَأَنْ تَكُونَ الهَمْزَةُ أَوَّلَ الكَلِمَةِ الأُخْرَى، سَوَاءٌ كان ذَلِكَ السَّاكِنُ تَنْوِينًا، أَوْ لامَ تَعْرِيفٍ، أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ.
فَيَتَحَرَّكُ ذَلِكَ السَّاكِنُ بِحَرَكَةِ الهَمْزَةِ، وَتَسْقُطُ هِيَ مِنَ اللَّفْظِ؛ لِسُكُونِهَا وَتَقْدِيرِ سُكُونِهِ، وَذَلِكَ نَحْوُ: (وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ)، (وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَحْصَيْنَاهُ) ، و (خَبِيرٍ أَنْ لا تَعْبُدُوا) ، و (بِعَادٍ إِرَمَ) ، و (لِأَيِّ يَوْمٍ أُجِّلَتْ) ، و (حَامِيَةٌ أَلْهَاكُمُ) ، ونَحْوُ (الآخِرَة، والآخِر، والأَرْض، والأَسْمَاء، والإِنْسَان، والإِيمَان، وَالأُولَى، والأُخْرَى، والأُنْثَى) ، وَنَحْوُ (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، و (مَنْ إِلَهٌ) ، و (مِنِ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ) ، و (مَنْ أُوتِيَ) ، (وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا) ، و (الم أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ) ، و (فَحَدِّثْ أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ) ، و (خَلَوْا إِلَى) ، و (ابْنَيْ آدَمَ) وَنَحْو ذَلِكَ.
كتب الدكتور الجكني في هامش تحقيقه:
قال الهُذلي: قال نافعٌ لورشٍ: خصصتُك بنقل الحركات - وهو اختياري - لجودة قراءتك. اهـ من كتاب الكامل للهذلي.
= = =
مع خالص شكري لأستاذنا أبي مالك العوضي على أدبه وعلمه الآسرَين لي.
= = =
بقي ذِكر ما قاله ابن هشام في المغني .. أذكره للمُمالحة، قال:
وقد سمعتُ من يُعرب ((ألهاكم التكاثرُ)) مبتدأ وخبرًا، فظنهما مثل قولك: "المنطلق زيد".
ونظير هذا الوهم قراءة كثير من العوامّ ((نارٌ حاميةٌ الهاكم التكاثر)) بحذف الألف، كما تحذف في أول السورة في الوصل فيقال: ((لخبيرٌ القارعة)).
أقول: قد عقَّب المحقق "الخطيب" بأن هذا ليس بوهم، وإنما هذا هو الحال عند الوصل.
..
وكلا الكلامين بحاجة إلى التدقيق، فالصواب أنَّ رواية ورش في نحو هذا بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى التنوين قبلها، وبسقوط الهمزة، فليس في ذلك وهمٌ عند من قرأ بروايته، وكذلك عند مَن يُسهّل الهمزة عند الوقف على "ألهاكم" [وهو حمزة] إنَّما الوهم لمن يقرأ برواية غيرهما.
ويراعى أنَّ نون التنوين ستكون مفتوحة، وهي حركة الهمزة قبل سقوطها .. هكذا: (حامِيَتُنَ لْهاكم). بخلاف ما لو كانت (ال) للتعريف؛ إذ تكون: (حامِيَتُنِ لْهاكم).
ومع العلم أنَّ ورشًا له بين السورتين: الوصل و السكت و البسملة؛ فيكون النقل في وجه الوصل فقط.
وحمزة له الوصل بين السورتين، فلا إشكال. والله أعلم.

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

بارك الله هذا الجمع الطيب البارع ، والمجلس النافع الماتع.
لقد أفدتُ هنا من دقائق اللغة وطرائفها ما لا يحيط به وصفي أو يسعه لفظي، وإن كان أصل الموضوع ومداره كله على منظومة الإمام السيوطي.
ولكن هي اللغة أم العلوم ، ولا بد لأبنائها من الرجوع إليها ؛ لتفض النِّزاع ، وتُنهِيَ ما أدَّى إليه الغموضُ من صراع.
جزى الله هذا الجمع كل خير وفضل

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :
فكلمَةُ : تَوَاطُؤ مصدرٌ للفعلِ : تواطأََ ، وهذا الفعلُ خماسيٌّ مبدوءٌ بتاءٍ زائدةٍ ، ومَا كانَ كذلك يأتي مصدرُه على زِنةِ ماضيه معَ ضمِّ ما قبل الآخرِ أي : رابعه ، والهمزةُ فيه مُتطرفةٌ فتكتبُ  ـ على حسبِ القاعدةِ ـ على حرفٍ من جنس حركةِ الحرْفِ الذي يسبِقُها؛ وعليه تُكتبُ الهمْزةُ على واوٍ ، ومثلها في ذلك كلمةُ : تباطُؤ ، أما إذا كان ما قبلَها ساكنًا صحيحًا أو مُعتلًّا فتفرَدُ الهمزةُ على السطر كما في : دفْء ، وسماء ، ووضوء ، وجريء، وشيْء
هذا ولي منظومةٌ في مجلسِ اللغة العربية بالمجلس العلمي اسمُها : الدرةُ الأرجوزةُ في رسمِ الكلمِ المهموزة ، نظمتُها جرْيًا على قاعدةِ : أقوى الحركات ؛ فارجِعْ إليها فلربما تفيدُك في الرَّسمِ ،
 هذا ، والله الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
 فالراجحُ عندي ـ واللهُ أعلمُ ـ في قولِ الناظمِ :
*480. وَالْأَرْجَحُ انْتِفَاؤُهُ بِمَذْهَبِ ... رَاوٍ وَلَوْ كَانَ صَحَابِيَّ النَّبِي* *481. وَالْعَطْفِ لِلْخَاصِ وَعَطْفِهِ عَلَيْهْ ... وَبِرُجُوعِ مُضْمَرٍ بَعْدُ إِلَيْهْ* *482. وَذِكْرِ بَعْضِ مُفْرَدَاتِهِ بَلَى ... عُرْفٌ أَقَرَّهُ النَّبِي أَوِ الْمَلَا*ـ الراجح ـ  أنْ تكونَ الكلماتُ :( العطف) ،( عطفه ) ،( ذكر ) كلُّها مجرورةً بالعطفِ على مذهبِ راوٍ ، إذ المعنى : أنَّ الرَّاجحَ انتفاءُ تخصيصِ العامِّ بمذهبِ راوي الحديثِ ولوكان صحابيا ، وبعطفِ الخاصِّ على العامِّ ، والعامِّ على الخاصِّ ، وبرجوعِ الضميرِ بعدَ العامِّ إلى بعْضِ أفرادِه ، وبذكْرِ بعْضِ مفرداتِه
  هذا هُو المعنى ؛ وعليه تكونُ كلُّ هذِه المفرداتِ معطوفةً على مذهبِ راوٍ على ما أرجِّحُ ؛ إذ الإعرابُ فرعُ المعنى ، 
  واعلمْ أنَّه يجوزُ أيضًا الرفعُ فيها ؛ بإعرابِ الكلمة مبتدأً وتقديرِ الخبرِ ، ففي قولِه :( وذكر بعضِ مفرداتِه ) تُعربُ كلِمةُ :( ذكر ) مبتدأً والخبرُ محذوفٌ تقديرُه :كذلك أي : ينفي تخصيصَ العامِّ في الراجحِ ، وأنا رجَّحْتُ القولَ الأوَّلَ لخلوِّهِ ـ يحفظك اللهُ ـ من التقديرِ، 

 هذا ، والله أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتحَ الباري ، 
  السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فطالما أنكَ اخْترْتَ ـ يا أخي ـ روايةَ : ( ذا ) في قولِ السيوطي :
*487. قَالُوا وَذُا صُورَتُهُ قَطْعِيُّ ... دُخُولُهَا وَظَنًّا السُّبْكِيُّ*فلتحذفِ الضمةَ التي وضعْتَها ـ سَهْوًا ـ فوق الذَّالِ ـ وضَعْ مكانَها فتْحَةً ، يفتح اللهُ عليك ، والأمرُ لا يخفى ، واللهُ الموفقُ ،
   والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

*الظاهر والمؤول* *505. الظَّاهِرُ الدَّالُ بِرُجْحَانٍ وَإِنْ ... يُحْمَلْ عَلَى الْمَرْجُوحِ تَأْوِيلٌ زُكِنْ* *506. صَحِيحٌ انْ كَانَ دَلِيلٌ أَوْ حُسِبْ ... فَفَاسِدٌ أَوْ لَا لِشَيْءٍ فَلَعِبْ* *507. مِنَ الْبَعِيدِ حَمْلُهُمْ عَلَى ابْتَدِي ... أَمْسِكْ،وَلِصَّ بَيْضَةٍ عَلَى الْحَدِي* *508. وَحَمْلُهُمْسِتِّينَ مِسْكِينًاعَلَى ... مُدًّاوَمَنْ لَيْسَ مُبَيِّتًا فَلَا* *509. عَلَى النُّذُورِ وَالْقَضَا وَأَيُّمَا ... قَدْ نَكَحَتْعَلَى الصِّغَارِ وَالْإِمَا* *510. وَخَبَرَ الْجَنِينِ إِذْ يَلِيهِ ... ذَكَاةُ أُمِّهِ عَلَى التَّشْبِيهِ* *511. وَحَمْلُ مَا فِي آيَةِ الزَّكَاةِ فِي ... (بَرَاءَةٍ) عَلَى بَيَانِ الْمَصْرِفِ* *512. وَحَمْلُ ذِي الْقُرْبَى عَلَى الَّذِي سَلَكْ ... فِي الْفَقْرِ لَا لِلْأَغْنِيَا وَمَنْ مَلَكْ=* *513. ذَا رَحِمٍعَلَى الْأُصُولِ وَالْفُرُوعْ ... فَعِنْدَنَا خُصَّ بِهَذَيْنِ الْوُقُوعْ* *514. وَيَشْفَعَ الْأَذَانَأَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ ... شَفْعًا لِمَا مَنْ قَبْلَهُ حَصَّلَهُ* *المجمل* *515. هُوَ الَّذِي لَمْ تَتَّضِحْ دَلَالَتُهْ ... فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ إِذْ بَدَتْ إِرَادَتُهْ* *516. آيَةُ سِرْقَةٍ وَمَسْحُ الرَّاسِ ... وَحُرْمَةُ النِّسَا وَرَفْعُ النَّاسِي* *517. وَنَحْوُلَا نِكَاحَ إِلَّا بِوَلِي ... وَقَدْ حُكِي دُخُولُهَا فِي الْمُجْمَلِ* *518. وَإِنَّمَا الْإِجْمَالُ فِي الْأَنْوَارِ ... وَالْقُرْءِ وَالْجِسْمِ وَكَالْمُخْتَار  ِ* *519. وَقَوْلِهِ سُبْحَانَهُأَوْ يَعْفُوا... وَالرَّاسِخُونَ مُبْتَدًا أَوْ عَطْفُ* *520. وَنَحْوَ لَا يَمْنَعُ جَارٌ جَارَهُ ... أَنْ يَضَعَالْحَدِيثَ أَيْ إِضْمَارَهُ* *521. وَفِي الْكِتَابِ وَالْحَدِيثِ وَقَعَا ... كَمَا مَضَى وَالظَّاهِرِيُّ مَنَعَا* *522. وَاللَّفْظُ تَارَةً لِمَعْنًى يَرِدُ ... وَتَارَةً لِآخَرَيْنِ يُقْصَدُ* *523. عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ مُجْمَلٌ فَإِنْ يَفِ ... ذَا مِنْهُمَا يُعْمَلْ بِهِ وَيُوقَفِ* *البيان* *524. إِخْرَاجُهُ مِنْ حَيِّزِ الْإِشْكَالِ ... إِلَى تَجَلِّيهِ الْبَيَانُ الْعَالِي* *525. وَإِنَّمَا يَجِبُ أَيْ إِرْفَاقَا ... لِمَنْ أُرِيدَ فَهْمُهُ اتِّفَاقَا* *526. وَجَازَ بِالْفِعْلِ وَبِالظَّنِّ لِمَا ... يَفُوقُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِمَا* *527. إِنْ يَتَّفِقْ قَوْلٌ وَفِعْلٌ فِي الْبَيَانْ ... فَالْحُكْمُ لِلسَّابِقِ وَالتَّأْكِيدُ ثَانْ* *528. وَلَوْ جَهِلْنَا عَيْنَهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ ... أَوْ خَالَفَا فَالْقَوْلُ فِي الْأَقْوَى رَجَحْ
مسألة* *529. تَأْخِيرُهُ عَنْ وَقْتِ فِعْلٍ لَمْ يَقَعْ ... وَإِنْ نَقُلْ بِأَنْ ذَاكَ مَا امْتَنَعْ* *530. وَوَاقِعٌ لِلْوَقْتِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... ثَالِثُهَا لَا إِنْ يَكُنْ ذَا ظَاهِرِ* *531. وَقِيلَ لَا يُؤَخَّرُ الْإِجْمَالِي ... فِيهِ وَقَدْ قِيلَ بِعَكْسِ التَّالِي* *532. وَقِيلَ لَا فِي غَيْرِ نَسْخٍ بَلْ نُقِلْ ... جَوَازُهُ فِي النَّسْخِ قَطْعًا لَا يُخِلّْ* *533. وَقِيلَ لَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُؤَخَّرَا ... بَعْضٌ وَإِبْدَا الْبَعْضِ إِنْ لَيْسَ عَرَا* *534. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْمَنْعِ أَجِزْ فِيمَا اعْتَلَى ... لِلْمُصْطَفَى تَأْخِيرَ تَبْلِيغٍ إِلَى* *535. حَاجَةِ مَوْجُودٍ وَنَفْيَ عِلْمِهِ ... بِذَاتِ مَا خَصَّصَ أَوْ بِوَسْمِهِ
النسخ* *536. النَّسْخُ رَفْعٌ أَوْ بَيَانٌ وَالصَّوَابْ ... فِي الْحَدِّ رَفْعُ حُكْمِ شَرْعٍ بِخِطَابْ* *537. لَا نَسْخَ بِالْعَقْلِ وَقَوْلُ الرَّازِي ... بِنَسْخِ غَسْلِ أَقْطَعٍ مَجَازِي* *538. وَلَا بِالِاجْمَاعِ وَلَكِنِ اقْتَضَى ... تَضَمُّنَ النَّاسِخِ ثُمَّ الْمُرْتَضَى* *539. جَوَازُ نَسْخِ بَعْضِ قُرْآنٍ يُحَطّْ ... تِلَاوَةً وَحُكْمًا اوْ فَرْدًا فَقَطْ* *540. وَالْفِعْلِ قَبْلَهُ وَلَوْ لَمْ يُمْكِنِ ... وَبِكِتَابِهِ لَهُ وَالسُّنَنِ* *541. وَعَكْسِهِ وَلَوْ بِآحَادِ الْخَبَرْ ... وَالْحَقُّ لَمْ يَقَعْ بِهِ فِيمَا اشْتَهَرْ* *542. الشَّافِعِي حَيْثُ الْقُرَانُ وَرَدَا ... لِنَسْخِهَا فَمَعْ حَدِيثٍ عَضَدَا* *543. أَوْ وَرَدَتْ لِنَسْخِهِ مَعْهَا خُذِ ... قِرَاءَةً تُبِينُ وَفْقَ ذَا وَذِي* *544. وَبِالْقِيَاسِ الثَّالِثُ الْجَلِيِّ ... وَالرَّابِعُ الْمُدْرِكِ لِلنَّبِيِّ* *545. إِنْ نُصَّتِ الْعِلَّةُ وَالنَّسْخِ لِذَا ... فِي عَهْدِهِ بِالنَّصِّ أَوْ قَيْسٍ إِذَا* *546. يَكُونُ أَجْلَى قِيلَ أَوْ مُسَاوِيَا ... وَالنَّسْخِ بِالْمَفْهُومِ لَوْ مُنَاوِيَا* *547. وَنَسْخِهِ مُخَالِفًا مَعْ أَصْلِهِ ... أَوْ دُونَهُ لَا الْأَصْلِ دُونَ فَصْلِهِ* *548. وَلَا لِفَحْوَى دُونَ أَصْلِهِ وَلَا ... عَكْسٌ كَمَا قَالَ بِهِ جُلَّ الْمَلَا* *549. وَالنَّسْخِ لِلْإِنْشَا وَلَوْ لَفْظَ قَضَا ... أَوْ خَبَرًا وَقَيْدَ تَأْبِيدٍ مَضَى* *550. وَنسْخِ الِاخْبَارِ بِأَنْ يُوجِبَهُ ... بِضِدِّهِ لَا خَبَرٍ كَذَّبَهُ* *551. وَلَوْ عَنَ اتٍ وَإِلَى أَقْوَى بَدَلْ ... وَدُونَهُ وَلَمْ يَقَعْ وَقِيلَ بَلْ* *552. وَالْخُلْفُ مُنْصَبٌّ بِأَبْيَاتِي عَلَى ... حَاوِي حُرُوفِ الْعَطْفِ يَا حَاوِي الْعُلَا
مسألة* *553. النَّسْخُ عِنْدَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَاقِعُ ... وَقَائِلُ التَّخْصِيصِ لَا يُنَازِعُ* *554. وَصَحَّحُوا انْتِفَاءَ حُكْمِ الْفَرْعِ ... بِنَسْخِ أَصْلِهِ وَكُلُّ شَرْعِي* *555. يَقْبَلُهُ وَمَنَعَ الْغَزَالِي ... كُلَّ التَّكَالِيفِ وَذُو اعْتِزَالِ* *556. مَعْرِفَةَ اللَّهِ وَكُلٌّ أَجْمَعَا ... بِأَنَّهُ فِي ذَا وَذِي مَا وَقَعَا* *557. وَقَبْلَ تَبْلِيغِ النَّبِيِّ الْمُرْتَضَى ... مَنْعُ ثُبُوتِهِ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَضَا* *558. وَأَنَّ نَقْصَ النَّصِّ فِي الْعِبَادَهْ ... جُزْءًا وَشَرْطًا وَكَذَا الزِّيَادَهْ* *559. لَيْسَ بِنَسْخٍ وَالْمَثَارُ رَفَعَتْ ... وَارْجِعْ لَهُ مَا فُصِّلَتْ أَوْ فُرِّعَتْ
خاتمة* *560. النَّاسِخُ الْآخِرُ لَا نِزَاعُ ... وَطُرُقُ الْعِلْمِ بِهِ الْإِجْمَاعُ* *561. أَوْ قَوْلُ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ هَذَا بَعْدَ ذَا ... أَوْ نَاسِخٌ أَوْ كُنْتُ أَنْهَى عَنْ كَذَا* *562. أَوْ نَصُّه عَلَى خِلَافِ الْأَوَّلِ ... أَوْ قَوْلُ رَاوٍ سَابِقٍ هَذَا يَلِي* *563. أَوْ قَالَ لِلْمَنْسُوخِ هَذَا النَّاسِخُ ... لَا فِي الْأَصَحِّ قَوْلُهُ ذَا نَاسِخُ* *564. وَالتَّالِ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَالرَّسْمِيَّه  ْ ... وَوَفْقُهُ الْبَرَاءَةَ الْأَصْلِيَّهْ


 بعض التنبيهات من شرح العلامة الأثيوبي -حفظه الله-:
507. وفي نسخة: (نصّ بيضة)
531. في نسخة: (بعكس الثالي) أبدلت لامه ياء، كما في قول الشاعر:
**قَدْ مَرَّ يَوْمَانِ وَهَذَا الثَّالِي....وَأَ  نْتَ بِالْهِجْرَانِ لَا تُبَالِي*
*539. (يحط): يزال، وفي نسخة: (بِخَطّ)، وفي نسخة: (يُخَطّ)
___ (بعض قرآن): يحتمل جره بإضافة (نسخ) إليه، ويحتمل نصبه بـ(نسخ) منونا. اهـ
540.في المطبوع: (والفعلَ)، قال الشيخ: بالجر والنصب عطفا على(بعض). اهـ
549. في ط.ابن تيمية: (والنسخُ لإنشا)!
564. (التال) في المطبوع: (التالي)، هل تصرفي صحيح؟ 
س: هل توضع الآيات والأحاديث المنظومة بالمعنى بين هاتين العلامتين: ؟
وكذلك الكلمة الواحدة ؟ 
مثلا: [بيضة]،[ذي القربى]...وهكذا ؟
**أنتظر التصحيح والتوضيح من مشايخي الكرام-جزاهم الله عنا خيرا-*

*وضعت المشاركة على عجلة من أمري، أسألكم الدعاء لي بالبركة في الوقت.*

----------


## فتح البارى

تصحيح:



> *519. وَقَوْلِهِ سُبْحَانَهُأَوْ يَعْفُوا... وَالرَّاسِخُونَ مُبْتَدًا أَوْ عَطْفُ*


*519. وَقَوْلِهِ سُبْحَانَهُأَوْ يَعْفُوا... وَالرَّاسِخُونَ مُبْتَدًا أَوْ عَطْفُ*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ : 
فاعلمْ أنَّ الواوَ في الفعل: ( يعفو ) في قولِ الناظم :
*519. وَقَوْلِهِ سُبْحَانَهُأَوْ يَعْفُوا... وَالرَّاسِخُونَ مُبْتَدًا أَوْ عَطْفُ*
إنما هي لامُ الفعلِ ، وليْسَتْ واوَ الجماعةِ ؛ إذ الفعْلُ مُسْنَدٌ إلى : الذِي بيَدِهِ عقْدَةُ النِّكاحِ ؛ وعَليْهِ فمَا كانَ ينبغِي أنْ ترْسمَ بعْدَ الواوِ ألفًا، قد تقولُ : إنَّ هذا خطُ المصحفِ ، وأقولُ : إنَّ الناظمَ قدْ تصرَّفَ في الفعلِ ولم ينصبْه كما في المصحفِ ، وإنما حذف الفتحةَ للضرورةِ ، وجعلَ الواوَ مدًّا ؛ فلمْ تكنْ مُلزمًا بوضعِ الألفِ مراعاةً لرسمِ المصحفِ بعدَ هذا التصرُّفِ ، 
 هذا ، والله الموفقُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

*أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السَّلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فاعْلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّهُ بتسْكِينِ نُونِ : ( بأنْ ) في قولِ الناظم :
**529. تَأْخِيرُهُ عَنْ وَقْتِ فِعْلٍ لَمْ يَقَعْ ... وَإِنْ نَقُلْ بِأَنْ ذَاكَ مَا امْتَنَعْ*
ينكسرُ الوزنُ ؛ فشدِّدِ النُّونَ ـ يا أخِي ـ ، يستقِمِ الوَزنُ والمعنى ؛ فإنها أنَّ الناسِخَةُ ، وَما أرى أنَّك فعلْتَ ذلك خَطأً إلا بسببِ العجلَةِ ؛ فلا تتعَجَّلْ ، باركَ اللهُ فِيكَ ، وفي وقْتِكَ ، والسَّلام

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فحذفُكَ للياءِ من كلمةِ :( التالي ) في قوْلِ النَّاظِمِ : 
*564. وَالتَّالِ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَالرَّسْمِيَّه  ْ ... وَوَفْقُهُ الْبَرَاءَةَ الْأَصْلِيَّهْ*
لا شيءَ فيه ، بل هوَ واجبٌ لضرُورةِ الوزْنِ ، وإلا لَوْ مُدَّتِ اللامُ لانْكَسَرَ الوزنُ ، ومثلُ ذلك حذْفُ الياءِ من كلمة :  (الثاني ) كثيرًا في النظمِ ، 
وفَّقَكَ اللهُ ، وباركَ فيك ،
 والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتحَ الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
   فإجابةً عنْ سُؤالِكَ : 
*س**:**هل توضع الآيات والأحاديث المنظومة بالمعنى بين هاتين العلامتين******؟**
*أقول : إن الذي أعْلَمُه ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّ أهْلَ الرَّسْمِ اصْطلحُوا عَلَى وَضْعِ كُلِّ نَصٍّ مُقْتبََسٍ بَينَ زوْجَينِ مِنَ الأقْوَاسِ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يكُونَ النَّصُّ مَنقُولًا بلفْظِه ، وإلى هَذا أَشَرْتِ بقوْلِي في : الطريق المستقيم في نظم علامات الترقيم : 
علامة التنصيص ("")
50 - وَكُلُّ مَنْقُولٍ مِنَ النُّصُوصِ ... تَلْزَمُهُ عَلامَة ُالتَّنْصِيصِ
51 - وَتلْكَ زَوْجَانِ مِنَ الأقوَاسِ ... يَكتنِفانِ نَصَّ الاقتِبَاسِ
52 - بِشَرْطِ أنْ يُرْوَى هُنا بالحَرْفِ ... بلا زِيَادَةٍ ودُون حَذْفِ
53 - وإِنْ تكُنْ فِي النَّصِّ ذَا تَصَرُّفِ ... أوْ ترْوِهِ مَعْنىً فَتِلْكَ لا تَفِي
      هذا هو الأصلُ ، ولَكِنْ لا أرى هُنا مَانعًا يمنَعُ منْ ذلكَ طالمَا أنَّ الغرَضَ مِنهُ بَيَانُ وتمييزُ مَوْضعِ الشَّاهِدِ أوِ الدَّلِيل ، واللهُ حَسبنُا ، ونعْمَ الوكيل ،
والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

اللهم بارك في شيخنا محمود، وزده علما، وارزقه الفردس الأعلى مع رسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
أسأل الله-يا  شيخنا وأستاذنا ووالدنا- أن يجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء.

----------


## فتح البارى

> اللهم بارك في شيخنا محمود، وزده علما، وارزقه الفردس الأعلى مع رسول 
> أسأل الله-يا  شيخنا وأستاذنا ووالدنا- أن يجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء.


تصحيح: الفردوس
سؤال آخر شيخنا الكريم:
514. ويشفعَ الأذان أن يجعله.......
أنا اخترت النصب ليكون مقتبسا من الحديث بلفظه، فهل هذا صحيح؟

----------


## فتح البارى

*الكتاب الثاني في السنة* *565. قَوْلُ النَّبِي وَالْفِعْلُ وَالتَّقْرِيرُ ... سُنَّتُهُ وَهَمُّهُ الْمَذْكُورُ* *566. الْأَنْبِيَاءُ كُلُّهُمْ ذُو عِصْمَةِ ... فَلَمْ يَقَعْ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْ بِالْغَفْلَةِ* *567. ذَنْبٌ وَلَوْ صَغِيرَةً فِي الْأَظْهَرِ ... فَلَا يُقِرُّ الْمُصْطَفَى مِنْ مُنْكَرِ* *568. وَالصَّمْتُ عَنْ فِعْلٍ وَلَوْ مَا اسْتَبْشَرَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا مِمَّنْ بِالِانْكَارِ اجْتَرَا* *569. وَقِيلَ لَا مِنْ كَافِرٍ وَذِي نِفَاقْ ... وَقِيلَ لَا الْكَافِرِ غَيْرِ ذِي النِّفَاقْ* *570. دَلَّ عَلَى الْجَوَازِ لِلْفَاعِلِ مَعْ ... سِوَاهُ وَالْقَاضِي لِغَيْرِهِ مَنَعْ* *571. قُلْتُ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ قَدْ دَلَّ عَلَى ... إِبَاحَةٍ لَا نَدْبًا اوْ حَتْمًا جَلَا* *572. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ فِي عَصْرِهِ وَمَا عُلِمْ ... مِنْهُ اطِّلَاعٌ فِيهِ خُلْفٌ مُنْتَظِمْ* *573. وَغَيْرُ حَظْرٍ فِعْلُهُ لِلْعِصْمَةِ ... وَغَيْرُ ذِي كَرَاهَةٍ لِلنُّدْرَةِ* *574. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ عَادِيًّا او يَخْتَصُّ بِهْ ... أَوْ لِبَيَانِ مُجْمَلٍ لَا يَشْتَبِهْ* *575. وَمَا لِعَادِيٍّ وَشَرْعٍ يَرِدُ ... كَالْحَجِّ رَاكِبًا بِهِ تَرَدُّدُ* *576. وَمَا سِوَاهُ إِنْ تَبَدَّتْ صِفَتُهْ ... فَمِثْلُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ أُمَّـتُهْ* *577. وَعُلِمَتْ بِنَصٍّ اوْ تَسْوِيَـتِهْ ... بِآخَرٍ إِذْ لَا خَفَا فِي جِهَتِهْ* *578. وَبِوُقُوعِهِ بَيَانًا وَامْتِثَالْ ... لِمَا عَلَى الْوُجُوبِ أَوْ سِوَاهُ دَالّْ* *579. وَخُصَّ حَتْمًا* *وَسْمُهُ** كَالنَّذْرِ ... وَكَوْنُهُ لَوْ لَمْ يَجِبْ ذَا حَظْرِ* *580. كَقَرْنِهِ الصَّلَاةَ بِالْأَذَانِ ... وَالثَّانِ مِثْلُ الْحَدِّ* *وَالْخِتَانِ* *581. وَالنَّدْبَ قَصْدُ الْقُرْبَةِ الْمُجَرَّدُ ... وَكَونُهُ قَضَاءَ نَدْبٍ يُعْهَدُ* *582. أَوْ جُهِلَتْ فَلِلْوُجُوبِ وَخُذِ ... لِلنَّدْبِ وَالتَّخْيِيرِ وَالْوَقْفِ بِذِي* *583. وَفِي سِوَى التَّخْيِيرِ مُطْلَقًا وَفِي ... ذَيْنِ مَتَى مَا قَصْدُ قُرْبَةٍ يَفِي* *584. إِنْ يَتَعَارَضْ قَوْلُهُ وَالْفِعْلُ ... وَمُقْتَضَى الْقَوْلِ لَهُ يَدُلُّ* *585. بِأَنَّ فِيهِ يَجِبُ التَّكْرِيرُ ... وَخَصَّهُ فَالنَّاسِخُ الْأَخِيرُ* *586. إِنْ جُهِلَ التَّارِيخُ فِيهِ خُلْفُ ... ثَالِثُهَا وَهْوَ الْأَصَحُّ الْوَقْفُ* *587. أَوْ خَصَّنَا فَفِيهِ لَا تَعَارُضَا ... ثُمَّ الْأَخِيرُ نَاسِخٌ لِمَا مَضَى* *588. فِي حَقِّنَا حَيْثُ دَلِيلٌ جَا عَلَى ... الِاقْتِدَا وَإِنْ أَخِيرٌ جُهِلَا* *589. ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ بِالقَوْلِ العَمَلْ ... وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَنَا وَلِلْهَادِي* *شَمَلْ* *590. فَالْآخِرُ النَّاسِخُ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْرَفِ ... صَحِّحْ لَنَا القَوْلَ وَلِلْهَادِي قِفِ* *591. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ شُمُولُهُ لَا نَصَّا ... بَلْ ظَاهِرًا فَالْفِعْلُ مِنْهُ خَصَّا* *الكلام في الأخبار* *592. اللَّفْظُ ذُو التَّرْكِيبِ إِمَّا مُهْمَلُ ... وَلَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا، وَقَوْمٌ أَبْطَلُوا* *593. وُجُودَهُ أَيْضًا وَمِنْهُمُ الْإِمَامْ ... والتَّاجُ، أَوْ مُسْتَعْمَلٌ وَهْوَ الْكَلَامْ* *594. وَحَدُّهُ قَوْلٌ مُفِيدٌ يُقْصَدُ ... لِذَاتِهِ وَوَضْعُهُ الْمُعْتَمَدُ* *595. حَقِيقَةً أُطْلِقَ فِي النَّفْسَانِي ... ثَالِثُهَا فِيهِ وَفِي اللِّسَانِي* *596. وَهْوَ مَحَلُّ نَظَرِ الْأُصُولِي ... فَإِنْ أَفَادَ طَلَبَ التَّحْصِيلِ* *597. لِلْكَفِّ عَنْ مَاهِيَّةٍ أَوْ فِعْلِ ذِي ... نَهْيٌ وَأَمْرٌ لَوْ مِنَ الْأَدْنَى خُذِ* *598. أَوْ ذِكْرِهَا بِالْوَضْعِ فَاسْتِفْهَامُ ... أَوْ لَيْسَ فِيهِ طَلَبٌ يُرَامُ* *599. وَلَا احْتِمَالُ الصِّدْقِ وَالْكِذْبِ ظَهَرْ ... تَنْبِيهٌ انْشَاءٌ وَإِلَّا فَخَبَرْ* *600. قَوْمٌ أَبَوْا تَعْرِيفَهُ بِرَسْمِ ... كَعَدَمٍ وَضِدِّهِ وَالْعِلْمِ* *601. وَقَدْ يُقَالُ مَا بِهِ قَدْ يَحْصُلُ ... مَدْلُولُهُ فِي خَارِجٍ فَالْأَوَّلُ* *602. وَمَا لَهُ خَارِجُ صِدْقٍ أَوْ كَذِبْ ... فَخَبَرٌ قَبْلَ الْكَلَامِ مُنْتَسِبْ* *603. تَطَابُقُ الْوَاقِعِ صِدْقُ الْخَبَرِ ... وَكِذْبُهُ عَدَمُهُ فِي الْأَشْهَرِ* *604. وَقِيلَ بَلْ تَطَابُقُ اعْتِقَادِهِ ... وَلَوْ* *خَطًا**، وَالْكِذْبُ فِي افْتِقَادِهِ* *605. فَفَاقِدُ اعْتِقَادِهِ لَدَيْهِ ... وَاسِطَةٌ وَقِيلَ لَا عَلَيْهِ* *606. الْجَاحِظُ الصِّدْقُ الَّذِي يُطَابِقُ ... مُعْتَقَدًا وَوَاقِعًا يُوَافِقُ* *607. وَفَاقِدٌ مَعَ اعْتِقَادِهِ الْكَذِبْ ... وَغَيْرُ ذَا لَيْسَ بِصِدْقٍ أَوْ كَذِبْ* *608. وَوَافَقَ الرَّاغِبُ فِي الْقِسْمَيْنِ ... وَوَصَفَ الثَّالِثَ بِالْوَصْفَيْنِ* *609. وَالْحُكْمُ بِالنِّسْبَةِ مَدْلُولُ الْخَبَرْ ... دُونَ ثُبُوتِهَا عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الْأَبَرّْ* *610. وَمَوْرِدُ الصِّدْقِ بِهِ وَالْكَذِبِ ... هُوَ الَّذِي ضُمِّنَهُ مِنْ نِسَبِ* *611. لَا غَيْرُهَا كَقَائِمٍ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ ... زَيْدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو قَامَ لَا الْبُنُوَّةِ* *612. مِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ مَالِكٌ مَنْ شَهِدَا ... فِي ذَا بِتَوْكِيلٍ فَعَنْهُ مَا عَدَا* *613. إِلَى انْتِسَابٍ وَإِمَامُنَا ذَهَبْ ... وَكَالَةً أَصْلًا وَضِمْنًا بِالنَّسَبْ
**مسألة* *614. بِالْكِذْبِ قَطْعًا خَبَرٌ قَدْ يَتَّسِمْ ... كَمَا خِلَافُهُ ضَرُورَةً عُلِمْ* *615. أَوْ بِدَلِيلٍ كَادِّعَا الرِّسَالَهْ ... بَعْدَ النَّبِي أَوْ قَبْلَهُ* *وَمَا لَهْ* *616.* *مُعْجِزَةٌ** أَوْ صَادِقٌ يُصَدِّقُ ... وَغَيْرَ مَوْجُودٍ حَدِيثٌ يُطْلَقُ* *617. بَعْدَ شَدِيدِ الْفَحْصِ عِنْدَ أَهْلِهِ ... وَمَا الدَّوَاعِي انْبَعَثَتْ لِنَقْلِهِ* *618. فَجَاءَ آحَادًا وَفِي الثَّلَاثَةِ ... خُلْفٌ وَبَعْضُ السُّنةِ الْمَرْوِيَّةِ* *619. وَكُلُّ مَا أَوْهَمَ بَاطِلًا وَلَا ... يَقْبَلُ تَأْوِيلًا فَكِذْبُهُ جَلَا* *620. أَوْ مِنْهُ مَا يُزِيلُ وَهْمَهُ سَقَطْ ... وَسَبَبُ الْوَضْعِ افْتِرَاءٌ أَوْ غَلَطْ* *621. وَمِنْهُ مَا بِالصِّدْقِ قَطْعًا يُوسَمُ ... كَخَبَرِ الصَّادِقِ أَوْ مَا يُعْلَمُ* *622. ضَرُورَةً قَطْعًا أَوِ اسْتِدْلَالَا ... عَلَى قِيَاسِ مَا مَضَى إِبْطَالَا* *623. وَبَعْضِ مَنْسُوبٍ إِلَى مُحَمَّدِ ... وَذِي تَوَاتُرٍ بِذِكْرِ عَدَدِ* *624. يَمْتَنِعُ اتِّفَاقُهُمْ عَلَى الْكَذِبْ ... عَنْ مُدْرَكٍ بِالْحِسِّ لَوْ مَعْنًى نُسِبْ* *625. ثُمَّ حُصُولُ الْعِلْمِ آيَةُ اجْتِمَاعْ ... شُرُوطِهِ وَمَا كَفَى فِيهِ رُبَاعْ* *626. عَلَى الأَصَحِّ وَسِوَاهَا صَالِحُ ... مِنْ غَيْرِ ضَبْطٍ وَلِوَقْفٍ جَانِحُ* *627. فِي الْخَمْسِ قَاضِيهِمْ، وَلِلْإِصْطَخْر  ِي ... -وَهْوَ اخْتِياري- حدُّهُ مِنْ عَشْرِ* *628. وَالْقَوْلُ بِاثْنَيْ* *عَشْرَ** أَوْ عِشْرِينَا ... يُحْكَى وَأَرْبَعِينَ أَوْ سَبْعِينَا* *629. أَوْ بِضْعَ عَشْرٍ* *وَثلَاثَمِائَةِ** ...دُونَ اشْتِرَاطِ فَقْدِ جَمْعِ بَلْدَةِ* *630. أَوْ فَقْدِ كُفْرٍ فِي* *الْأَصَحِّ** فِيهِمَا ... وَالْعِلْمُ فِيهِ لِلضَّرُورَةِ انْتَمَى* *631. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي قَالَ وَالْكَعْبِيُّ ... بَلْ نَظَرِيٌّ لَكِنِ الْمَعْنِيُّ* *632. عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ الْوَقْفُ لَهْ ... حَقًّا عَلَى مُقَدِّمَاتٍ حَاصِلَهْ* *633. لَا* *الِاحْتِيَاجِ** بَعْدَهُ لِلنَّظَرِ ... وَالْآمِدِيُّ الوَقْفُ لِلتَّحَيُّرِ* *634. إِنْ عَنْ عِيَانٍ أَخْبَرُوا وَإِلَّا ... فَمَا شَرَطْنَاهُ يَعُمُّ الْكُلَّا* *635. ثُمَّ الْأَصَحُّ أَنَّ عِلْمَهُ ائْتَلَفْ ... لِعُظْمِ جَمْعٍ وَالْقَرَائِنِ اخْتَلَفْ* *636. وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ عَلَى وَفْقِ خَبَرْ ... لَيْسَ يُفِيدُ صِدْقَهُ لَوْ مَا ظَهَرْ
* *637. وَهَكَذَا بَقَاءُ نَقْلِ خَبَرِ ... حَيْثُ دَوَاعِي الرَّدِ ذُو تَوَفُّرِ* *638. وَلَا افْتِرَاقُ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْكُمَّلِ ... مَا بَيْنَ مُحْتَجٍّ وَذِي تَأَوُّلِ* *639. وَأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَجْمَعُوا عَلَى الْقَبُولْ ... يَدُلُّ قَطْعًا لَا إِلَى ظَنٍّ يَؤُولْ* *640. وَهَكَذَا الْمُخْبِرُ فِي جَمْعٍ وَلَمْ ... يُكَذِّبُوا وَلَيْسَ فِيهِمْ مُتَّهَمْ* *641. أَوْ مُخْبِرٌ بِمَسْمَعٍ مِنَ النَّبِي ... وَلَيْسَ لِلتَّقْرِيرِ أَوْ لِلْكَذِبِ* *642. مِنْ حَامِلٍ ثَالِثُهَا فِي الدُّنْيَوِي ... يَدُلُّ لَا الدِّينِيِّ وَالْعَكْسُ رُوِي* *643. وَمِنْهُ مَا يُظَنُّ صِدْقُهُ البَهِي ... كَخَبَرِ الْآحَادِ مَا لَمْ يَنْتَهِ* *644. إِلَى تَوَاتُرٍ وَمِنْهُ الْمُسْتَفِيضْ ... مَا شَاعَ عَنْ أَصْلٍ وَلَيْسَ ذَا نَقِيضْ* *645. مَشْهُورِنَا بَلْ رِدْفُهُ وَالدَّانِي ... أَقَلُّهُ ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا اثْنَانِ* *646. وَخَبَرُ الْوَاحِدِ لَا يُفِيدُ ... عِلْمًا بِلَا قَرِينَةٍ تَشِيدُ* *647. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ مُطْلَقًا لَمْ يُفِدِ ... وَمُطْلَقًا يُفِيدُ عِنْدَ أَحْمَدِ* *648. وَالْمُسْتَفِيض  َ قَدْ رَأَى ابنُ فُورَكِ ... يُفِيدُ عِلْمًا نَظَرِيَّ الْمَسْلَكِ* *649. وَفِي الْفَتَاوَى وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْعَمَلْ ... حَتْمٌ بِهِ قَطْعًا بِإِجْمَاعِ النِّحَلْ* *650. وَهَكَذَا سَائِرُ أَمْرِ الدِّينِ ... بِالسَّمْعِ لَا الْعَقْلِ وَقِيلَ ذَيْنِ* *651. وَنَجْلُ دَاوُدَ وَجُوبَهُ نَفَى ... وَالْبَعْضُ فِيمَا فِعْلُ جُلٍّ خَالَفَا* *652. وَالْمَالِكِيُّ فِعْلُ أَهْلِ يَثْرِبِ ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ النُّصُبِ* *653. وَالْحَنَفِي فِيمَا تَعَمُّ الْبَلْوَى ... أَوْ خَالَفَ الرَّاوِيهِ بَعْدُ يُرْوَى* *654. أَوْ عَارَضَ الْقِيَاسَ وَالثَّالِثُ إِنْ ... تَعْلِيلُهُ بِرَاجِحٍ نَصًّا زُكِنْ* *655. وَوُجِدَتْ فِي الْفَرْعِ قَطْعًا يُعْتَبَرْ ... أَوْ ظُنَّ فَالْوَقْفُ وَإِلَّا فَالْخَبَرْ* *656. وَمَنَعَ الْكَرْخِيُّ فِي الْحَدِّ وَقَالْ ... بِاثْنَيْنِ أَوْ يُعْضَدُ بَعْضُ ذِي اعْتِزَالْ* *657. وَبَعْضُهُمْ بِأَرْبَعٍ لَدَى الزِّنَا ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ لِغَيْرِهِ وَوُهِّنَا

* *مسألة* *658. الْمُرْتَضَى كَمَا رَأَى السَّمْعَانِي ... وَصَاحِبُ الْحَاوِي مَعَ الرُّويَانِي* *659. -وَخَالَفَ الْأَكْثَرُ- أَنَّ الْأَصْلَا ... إِنْ كَذَّبَ الْفَرْعَ وَرَدَّ النَّقْلَا* *660. لَا يَسْقُطُ الَّذِي رَوَى وَمِنْ هُنَا ... لَوْ شَهِدَا شَهَادَةً لَمْ يَهُنَا* *661. أَوْ شَكَّ أَوْ ظَنَّ وَفَرْعُهُ يَقُولْ ... جَزْمًا وَلَا جَرْحَ فَأَوْلَى بِالْقَبُولْ* *662. وَوَافَقَ الْأَكْثَرُ ثُمَّ الْأُولَى ... إِنْ عَادَ لِلْإِقْرَارِ خُذْ قَبُولَا* *663. وَاقْبَلْ مَزِيدَ الْعَدْلِ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْلَمِ ... لِلْمَجْلِسِ اتَّحَادٌ اوْ عِلْمٌ نُمِي
* *664. فَالثَّالِثُ الْوَقْفُ وَقِيلَ إِنْ بَدَا ... سِوَاهُ لَا يَغْفُلُ عُرْفًا ارْدُدَا* *665. وَالْأَشْبَهُ الْمَنْعُ هُنَا وَإِنْ عَلَى ... نَقْلٍ تَوَفَّرَتْ دَوَاعٍ لِلْمَلَا* *666. فَإِنْ يَكُ السَّاكِتُ عَنْهَا حَافِظَا ... تَعَارَضَا كَأَنْ نَفَاهَا لَافِظَا* *667. وَإِنْ تَكُنْ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا مَضَى ... أَوْ غَيَّرَتْ إِعْرَابَهُ تَعَارَضَا* *668. أَوْ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ قَدِ انْفَرَدْ ... يُقْبَلْ وَفِي الثَّلَاثِ خُلْفٌ لَا يُرَدْ* *669. وَكَالْمَزِيدِ أَرْسَلُوا وَأَسْنَدَا ... أَوْ وَقَفُوا وَهْوَ إِلَى الرَّفْعِ غَدَا* *670. وَجَائِرٌ حَذْفُكَ بَعْضَ الْخَبَرِ ... إِنْ لَمْ يُخِلَّ الْبَاقِي عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
* *671. ثُمَّ الصَّحَابِيُّ إِذَا مَا حَمَلَا ... قِيلَ أَوِ التَّابِعُ مَرْوِيًا عَلَى* *672. أَحَدِ مَحْمَلَيْهِ ذِي التَّنَافِي ... نَتْبَعُهُ فِيهِ عَلَى خِلَافِ* *673. أَوْ لَا تَنَافِي فَهْوَ كَالْمُشْتَرَكِ ... فِي حَمْلِهِ لِمَعْنَيَيْهِ فَاسْلُكِ* *674. وَحَمْلُهُ عَلَى خِلَافِ الظَّاهِرِ ... يَتْبَعُهُ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْأَكَابِرِ* *675. وَالْحَقُّ لَا وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُحْمَلْ عَلَيْهْ ... لِعِلْمِهِ بِقَصْدِ هَادِينَا إِلَيْهْ
بعض التنبيهات:
579. وفي نسخة: (رسمه)
580. في ط.ابن تيمية: (والْخَتَان)!
591.* *في ط.ابن تيمية: (خُصَّا)، لكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله- في ط.ابن الجوزي: بالبناء للفاعل. اهـ
628. في ط.ابن تيمية: (عشَر)!
630.* *في ط.ابن تيمية: (الأصَّح)!
633.* *في ط.ابن تيمية: (لا الاحتياجِ)**، لكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله- في ط.ابن الجوزي: بالرفع عطفا على (الوقف)**.اهـ
636.* *في المطبوع: (بِقَيْدِ صدقِهِ)!، فما رأي مشايخنا ؟!
670. في المطبوع: (حذفَك)!
675. في ط.ابن تيمية: (بقصدها دينا إليه) لكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله-: كان في نسخة الطبعة الأولى قد وقع ما لفظه: (ب**قصدها دينا إليه) بإضافة (قصد) إلى (ها)، و(دينا) منفصل عنهما، فشرحته بناء عليه مع ركاكة حله، ولكن مَنَّ الله عليَّ فوجدتُ نسخةً على الصواب الذي حققتُه آنفا، والحمد لله أولا وآخرا، والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب، وإليه المرجع والمآب. اهـ*

أنتظر التصحيحَ والتوضيحَ من مشايخِنا -جزاهم الله عنا خيرا-

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
  فأولا معذرة إن تأخَّرتُ في الرَّدِّ ؛ فاتصالي بالشبكةِ مُتَقطِّعٌ ، وإِنْ تحقَّقَ فضعيفٌ جدًّا هذه الأيامَ ، هذا أولًا ،
   وأما بالنسبةِ لاختيارِك نصبَ الفعل :( يشفع ) في قولِ السيوطي :
*514. وَيَشْفَعَ الْأَذَانَأَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ ... شَفْعًا لِمَا مَنْ قَبْلَهُ حَصَّلَهُ*
      ؛ لتحْكِيَ بالنصبِ لفظَ ما جاءَ في الحديثِ : أُمِر بلالٌ أنْ يشفعَ الأذانَ ويوترَ الإقامةَ ، فهذا لاشيءَ فيه شريطةَ أنْ يُوضعَ المقتبسُ بين قوسين ؛ للإشارة إلى أنه مقتبسٌ كما فعلتَ ـ حفظك الله ـ ، وما عليك لو أتى قارئٌ لم يقفْ على الحديثِ ، وَأخذَ يبحثُ عن الناصبِ في النظمِ  ، لكنْ كانَ الواجبُ عليك أنْ تُخْرِجَ الوَاوَ خارج القوسين ؛ إذ ليستْ منْ قولِ النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ ، فيكتبَ البيتُ هكذا :
*514. وَ يَشْفَعَ الْأَذَانَأَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ ... شَفْعًا لِمَا مَنْ قَبْلَهُ حَصَّلَهُ*
  هذا وأدعو اللهَ لكَ بالتوفيق والسدادِ ، وأنْ يجعلَني وإيَّاكَ مِمَّنْ قالَ فيهمْ ربُّ العزة ـ جلَّ في علاه ـ : ( إخوانًا عَلَى سررٍ متقابلين ) ، والسلام

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
  فما أظنُّ أنْ قولَه : ( بقيد صدْقِه ) في المطبوعِ منْ قولِ السيوطي :
*636* *وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ عَلَى وَفْقِ خَبَرْ ... لَيْسَ بقيدِ صِدْقِهِ لَوْ مَا ظَهَرْ*
  ـ ما أظن ذلك ـ إلا تصحيفا ل ( يفيدُ صدْقَهَ ) أو( مفيدَ صِدْقِهِ ) ، والأوَّلُ الذي اخترتَه أنتَ أولى ؛ وعليه فلا يسعُني إلا أنْ أقولَ : أحسنتَ باركَ اللهُ فيك ؛ فقدِ انجلى بمَا اخترتَ المعنى ، معَ عدمِ الإخلالِ بالوزنِ ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم، يعلم الله كم أحبكم في الله، وأسأل الله أن ييسر لكم الأمور لنستفيد من علمكم.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فأمَّا عنْ رفعِك لكلمةِ : ( حذفك ) في قولِ السيوطي :
*670. وَجَائِرٌ حَذْفُكَ بَعْضَ الْخَبَرِ ... إِنْ لَمْ يُخِلَّ الْبَاقِي عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
فهُو الصَّحيحُ ـ لا شكَّ ـ باعتبارِه مُبتدأً مُؤَخَّرًا ، والخبرُ جائزٌ ، أو باعتبارِه فاعلًا سدَّ مَسدَّ الخبرِ ، والمبتدأُ جائزٌ على مذْهبِ أهْلِ الكوفةِ الذين يجيزُونَ عدمَ اعتمادِ المبتدأِ الذي لهُ مرفوعٌ سدَّ مسدَّ الخبرِ على نفيٍ أو استفهامٍ ،
لكِنِ الخطأُ الذي وقعْتَ فيه أنك رسمْتَ كلمةَ : ( جائز ) بالرَّاءِ ، وليستْ بالزَّايِ فتنبَّهْ ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسلام . 
أخوك :أبو سارة محمود محمد محمود مرسي 
*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
  فقدْ أحْسنتَ ـ حفظك اللهُ ـ إذ لمْ تتابعِ الإثيوبيُّ في رفعِ كلِمةِ الاحتياجِ في قوْلِ السيوطي :
*632. عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ الْوَقْفُ لَهْ ... حَقًّا عَلَى مُقَدِّمَاتٍ حَاصِلَهْ* *633. لَا* *الِاحْتِيَاجِ** بَعْدَهُ لِلنَّظَرِ ... وَالْآمِدِيُّ الوَقْفُ لِلتَّحَيُّرِ* 
  ذلكَ لأنَّ الكلمةَ ـ كما هُو واضحٌ منَ المعنى ـ معطوفةٌ على مُقدِّماتٍ ، وليستْ معطوفةً على الوقفِ ، فإنَّ المعنى : أنَّ إمامَ الحرمين يرَى أنَّ العلمَ الذي يفيدُه التَّواتُرُ مُتوقِّفٌ على مُقدِّماتٍ حَاصِلةٍ عندَ السامعِ لا على الاحتياجِ إلى نظرٍ عقبَ سماعِه ،
  فجزاك الله خيرًاـ يا أخي ـ ؛ إذْ لم تتابعْه فيما ذهبَ إليه مِنْ غيرِ أنْ يكونَ لهُ حجةٌ ، هذا ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسلام ،

----------


## فتح البارى

وهذا ما قرره الشيخ -حفظه الله- في ط.ابن تيمية، حيث قال:



> (لا الاحتياجِ) بالجر عطفا على: (مقدمات).


لكنه-حفظه الله- خالفه في ط.ابن الجوزي، ولعل له فيها وجها.
وبالمناسبة: فالشيخ -حفظه الله- يعد من أعلام هذا العصر، وهو شيخ الشيخ الحازمي-حفظه الله-، وهذه قائمة ببعض مؤلفاته= هنا
جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم، أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم، أن يجزيكم عنا خيرَ الجزاء.

----------


## فتح البارى

شيخنا وأستاذنا ووالدنا..
*631. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي قَالَ وَالْكَعْبِيُّ ... بَلْ نَظَرِيٌّ لَكِنِ الْمَعْنِيُّ* *632. عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ الْوَقْفُ لَهْ ... حَقًّا عَلَى مُقَدِّمَاتٍ حَاصِلَهْ* *633. لَا* *الِاحْتِيَاجِ** بَعْدَهُ لِلنَّظَرِ ... وَالْآمِدِيُّ الوَقْفُ لِلتَّحَيُّرِ
*  بعد التأمل وجدتُ أنها معطوفةٌ على (الوقفُ)، لِأنَّ المعْنَى: المعْنِيُّ عدمُ احتياج العلمِ النظريِّ إلى نظرٍ عقبَ سماعِه.
فإمام الحرمين يرى أنَّ العلمَ الذي يفيدُه التواتر نظريٌّ، وقد فسره بتوقفه على مقدمات حاصلة عند السامع، ولكنه قال كما نقل السيوطي-رحمه الله- في شرحه: وليس المراد بكونه نظريا الاحتياج إلى نظر عقب سماعه.اهـ
فما رأيكم -حفظكم الله- ؟

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
 فنعمْ ـ يا أخي ـ إذا كان المعنى أنَّ المعنيَّ عندَ إمامِ الحرمين التوقفُ على مُقدِّماتٍ حاصلةٍ عندَ السامع ، وليس الاحتياج إلى نظرٍ عقبَ سماعِه ـ إذا كانَ هذا هو المعنى ـ فكلمةُ الاحتياج معطوفةٌ على الوقف ، وسبحانَ منْ أحاطَ بكلِّ شيءٍ علمًا ـ وحفظَ اللهُ شيخَنا الإثيوبي ـ فأنا لا أعْرِفُه منْ قبلُ ، لكنَّه مع ذلك ـ ولا غيرَهُ ـ ليسَ معصومًا، ولاتجبُ متابعةُ غيرِ المعصومِ ـ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم ـ؛ فما صحَّ عنه كما قالَ شيخُ الإسلام ابنُ القيِّم فهو نقلٌ مُصدقٌ عنْ قائلٍ معصومٍ ، وما جاء عن غيرِه فثبوتُ الأمرين فيه معدومٌ : إنْ صحَّ النقلُ لم يكنِ القائلُ معصومًا ، وإنْ لم يصحَّ لم يكنْ وصولُه إليه معْلومًا   
هذا ، والله الموفق ، والسلام .

----------


## ابن عمر

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

وهناك بعض النسخ في الأنترنت يفيدكم في تصحيح النظم
هناك نسخة وضعها احد الأخوة جزاه الله خيرا
 وهي طبعة مكتبة المنار 
http://www.aslein.net/attachment.php...7&d=1278403139

وهناك نسخة مصححة للشيخ احمد المزيد الشنقيطي 
المسمي بالبوني الشنقيطي في ملتقي اهل الحديث

http://ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/showthread....E1%D3%C7%D8%DA
وقد اخذ عنه الأخ عدي وكان يصحح النظم ويعطيه للشيخ

والشيخ احمد الشنقيطي  من مصادره في ضبط النظم  نسخة الشيخ العلامة محمد الخديم
سلم المطالع لدرك الكوكب الساطع والكتاب طبع في موريتانيا والشرح في الأسفل
 والنظم كله ضبط وشكل
-------------------------

وهنا يوجد تصحيح الأخ عبد الله محمد إبراهيم جزاه الله خيرا  اعتمد   نسخة الأثيوبي
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=175680

لعل هذه النسخ تفيدك  في ضبط المتن
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاك الله خيرا أخي في الله
وهذه أول مرة أرى فيها هذه النسخ، وكنت أضبط المتن كاملا بنفسي، وكان ذلك يستغرق مني وقتا وجهدا.
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## فتح البارى

*مسألة* *676. لَا يُقْبَلُ الْكَافِرُ وَالْمَجْنُونُ ... وَلَا مُمَيِّزٌ لَهُ تَدْيِـيـنُ* *677. فِي الْمُرْتَضَى وَأَنَّهُ مَنْ حَمَلَا ... فِي النَّقْصِ نَقْبَلْهُ إِذَا مَا كَمَلَا* *678. وَأَنَّهُ يُقْبَلُ ذُو ابْتِـدَاعِ ... يُحَرِّمُ الْكِذْبَ وَغَيْرُ دَاعِ* *679. وَمَنْ عَدَا الْفَقِيهَ قَالَ الْحَنَفِي ... إِلَّا بِمَا يُخَالِفُ الْقَيْسَ الْوَفِي* *680. وَالْمُتَسَاهِل  ُونَ فِي غَيْرِ الْخَبَرْ ... وَمُكْثِرٌ* *خُلْطَةُ** أَهْلِهِ** نَدَرْ* *681. أَمْكَنَهُ تَحْصِيلُ ذَاكَ القَدْرِ فِي ... ذَاكَ الزَّمَانِ اقْبَلْ وَإِلَّا فَقِفِ* *682. وَشَرْطُهُ عَدَالَةٌ تُوَافِي ...* *مَلَكَةٌ** تَمْنَعْ** عَنِ اقْتِرَافِ* *683. كَبِيرٍ اوْ صَغِيرَةٍ لِخِسَّةِ ... أَوْ جَائِزٍ يُخِلُّ بِالْمُرُوءَةِ* *684. فَرُدَّ فِي الْمُرَجَّحِ الْمَسْتُورُ ... قُلْتُ: قَبُولُهُ هُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ* *685. وَقِيلَ قِفْ وَكُفَّ لِلظُّهُورِ ... حَيْثُ رَوَى الْحَدِيثَ فِي الْمَحْظُورِ* *686. وَرُدَّ مَنْ بِظَاهِرٍ مَجْهُولُ ... وَبَاطِنٍ وَقَدْ حُكِي الْقَبُولُ* *687. وَهَكَذَا مَجْهُولُ عَيْنٍ مَا رَوَى ... عَنْهُ سِوَى فَرْدٍ وَجَرْحًا مَا حَوَى* *688. وَالْوَصْفُ مِنْ كَالشَّافِعِيِّ بِالثِّقَهْ ... عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ تَوْثِقَهْ* *689. وَقِيلَ لَا وَمِثْلُهُ لَا أَتَّهِمْ ... وَالذَّهَبِيُّ لَيْسَ تَوْثِيقًا نَسِمْ* *690. قَبُولُ مَنْ أَقْدَمَ جَاهِلًا عَلَى ... مُفَسِّقٍ ظَنًّا وَقَطْعًا ذُو اعْتِلَا* *691. وَفِي الْكَبِيرَةِ اضْطِرَابٌ إِذْ تُحَدّْ ... فَقِيلَ ذُو تَوَعُّدٍ وَقِيلَ حَدّْ* *692. وَقِيلَ مَا فِي جِنْسِهِ حَدٌّ وَمَا ... كِتَابُنَا بِنَصِّهِ قَدْ حَرَّمَا* *693. وَقِيلَ لَا حَدَّ لَهَا بَلْ أُخْفِيَتْ ... وَقِيلَ كُلٌّ وَالصِّغَارُ نُفِيَتْ* *694. وَالْمُرْتَضَى قَوْلُ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنْ ... جَرِيـمَةٌ تُؤْذِنُنَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنْ* *695. بِقِلِّةِ اكْتِرَاثِ مَنْ أَتَاهُ ... بِالدِّينِ وَالرِّقَّةِ فِي تَقْوَاهُ* *696. كَالْقَتْلِ، وَالزِّنََا، وَشُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ ... وَمُطْلَقِ الْمُسْكِرِ، ثُمَّ السِّحْرِ* *697. وَالْقَذْفِ وَاللِّوَاطِ ثُمَّ الْفِطْرِ... وَيَأْسِ رَحْمَةٍ وَأَمْنِ مَكْرِ* *698. وَالْغَصْبِ، وَالسِّرْقَةِ، وَالشَّهَادَةِ ... بِالزُّورِ، وَال**رّ**شْوَةِ، وَالْ**قِ**يَادَةِ* *699. مَنْعِ زَكَاةٍ، وَدِيَاثَةٍ، فِرَارْ ... خِيَانَةٍ فِي الْكَيْلِ وَالْوَزْنِ، ظِهَارْ* *700. نَمِيمَةٍ، كَتْمِ شَهَادَةٍ، يَمِينْ ... فَاجِرَةٍ، عَلَى نَبِيِّنَا يَمِينْ* *701. وِسَبِّ صَحْبِهِ، وَضَرْبِ الْمُسْلِمِ ...* *سِ**عَايَةٍ، عَقٍّ، وَقَطْعِ الرَّحِمِ* *702. حِرَابَةٍ، تَقْدِيمِهِ الصَّلَاةَ أَوْ ... تَأْخِيرِهَا، وَمَالِ أَيْتَامٍ رَوَوْا* *703. وَأَكْلِ خِنْزِيرٍ، وَمَيْتٍ، وَالرِّبَا ... وَالْغَلِّ، أَوْ صَغِيرَةٍ قَدْ وَاظَبَا
**مسألة* *704. رِوَايَةٌ إِخْبَارُهُ عَنْ عَامِ ... بِلَا تَرَافُعٍ إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ* *705. وَغَيْرُهُ شَهَادَةٌ وَالْمُعْتَبَرْ ... فِي صِيَغِ الْعُقُودِ إِنْشَا لَا خَبَرْ* *706. أَشْهَدُ إِنْشَا شِيبَ بِالْإِخْبَارِ ... لَا مَحْضُ ذَا أَوْ* *ذَا* *عَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ* *707. وَالثَّالِثُ الْأَقْوَى قَبُولُ الْوَاحِدِ ... فِي الْجَرْحِ وَالتَّعْدِيلِ لَا فِي الشَّاهِدِ* *708. وَالْجَرْحَ وَالتَّعْدِيلَ فِي الْبَابَيْنِ ... قَاضِيهِمُ يَقْبَلُ مُطْلَقَيْنِ* *709. قَوْلُ الْإِمَامَيْنِ وَإِطْلَاقُهُمَ  ا ... يَكْفِي مِنَ الْعَالِمِ أَسْبَابَهُمَا* *710. وَافَقَهُ فَالْجَرْحُ وَالتَّعْدِيلُ لَا ... يُقْبَلُ إِلَّا مِنْ إِمَامٍ ذِي عَلَا* *711. وَقِيلَ لَا يُقْبَلُ إِلَّا بِالسَّبَبْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي التَّعْدِيلِ لَا الْجَرْحِ وَجَبْ* *712. وَالْعَكْسُ فِي بَابِ الشَّهَادَةِ الْأَصَحّْ ... وَفِي سِوَاهَا أَوَّلٌ إِذَا وَضَحْ* *713. مَذْهَبُ جَارِحٍ وَذَا فِي الْمُعْتَمَدْ ... مُقَدَّمٌ إِنْ زَادَ أَوْ قَلَّ عَدَدْ* *714. وَقِيلَ فِي الْقِلَّةِ ذَا مَرْجُوحُ ... وَفِي التَّسَاوِي يُطْلَبُ التَّرْجِيحُ* *715. وَالْحُكْمُ مِنْ مُشْتَرِطِ الْعَدَالَةِ ... تَضَمَّنَ التَّعْدِيلَ بِالشَّهَادَةِ* *716. وَعَمَلُ الْعَالِمِ أَوْ رِوَايَهْ ... مَنْ مَا رَوَى إِلَّا لِعَدْلٍ غَايَهْ* *717. وَفِيهِمَا خُلْفٌ وَمَا تَرْكُ الْعَمَلْ ... وَالْحُكْمِ جَرْحًا فَالْمُعَارِضُ احْتَمَلْ* *718. وَلَا كَحَدٍّ فِي شَهَادَةِ الزِّنَا ... وَلَا النَّبِيذُ وَالَّذِي رَوَى هُنَا* *719. بِاسْمٍ خَفِيٍّ وَأَبَى السَّمْعَانِي ... إِنْ كَانَ لَا يَسْمَحُ بِالْبَيَانِ* *720. وَلَا بِإِعْطَاءِ شُيُوخٍ فِيهَا ... اسْمَ مُسَمَّى آخَرٍ تَشْبِيهَا* *721. وَلَا بِإِيهَامِ اللِّّقَا وَالرِّحْلَةِ ... نَعَمْ بِتَدْلِيسِ الْمُتُونِ أَثْبِتِ
**مسألة* *722. حَدُّ الصَّحَابِي* *مُسْلِمٌ** لَاقَى الرَّسُولْ ... وَإِنْ بِلَا رِوَايَةٍ عَنْهُ وَطُولْ* *723. خَلَافَ تَابِعٍ مَعَ الصَّحَابَةِ ... وَقِيلَ مَعْ طُولٍ وَمَعْ رِوَايَةِ* *724. وَقِيلَ مَعْ* *طُولٍ** وَقِيلَ الغَزْوِ أَوْ ... عَامٍ وَقِيلَ مُدْرِكُ العَصْرِ وَلَوْ* *725. إِذَا ادَّعَى الْمُعَاصِرُ الْمُعَدَّلُ ... صُحْبَتَهُ فَفِي الْأَصَحِّ يُقْبَلُ* *726. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ كُلُّهُمْ عُدُولُ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ كَغَيْرِهِمْ* *مَسْؤُولُ* *727. وَقِيلَ حَتَّى* *قَتْلُ** عُثْمَانَ خَلَا ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا مَنْ عَلِيًّا قَاتَلَا
**مسألة* *728. قَوْلُ سِوَى الصَّاحِبِ قَالَ الْمُصْطَفَى ... مُرْسَلُنَا ثُمَّ احْتِجَاجَهُ اقْتَفَى* *729. ثَلَاثَةُ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْأَعْلَامُ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ أَرْسَلَهُ إِمَامُ          *  *730. وَقِيلَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرُونِ الْخُرَّدِ ... وَقِيلَ أَقْوَى حُجَّةً مِنْ مُسْنَدِ* *731. وَرَدُّهُ الْأَقْوَى وَقَوْلُ الْأَكْثَرِ ... كَالشَّافِعِي وَأَهْلِ عِلْمِ الْخَبَرِ* *732. مَا لَمْ يَكُ الْمُرْسِلُ لَا يَعْتَمِدُ ... إِلَّا عَنِ الْعُدُولِ أَوْ يَعْتَضِدُ* *733. مُرْسَلُ تَابِعٍ مِنَ الْكِبَارِ ... بِقَوْلِ صَاحِبٍ أَوِ انْتِشَارِ* *734. أَوْ فِعْلِهِ أَوْ فِعْلِ أَهْلِ الْعَصْرِ أَوْ ... بِقَوْلِ جُمْهُورٍ وَمُرْسَلٍ رَوَوْا* *735. أَوْ مُسْنَدٍ أَوْ بِقِيَاسٍ يُوجَدُ ... فَالْحُجَّةُ الْمَجْمُوعُ لَا الْمُنْفَرِدُ* *736. أَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِ سِوَى مُرْسَلِهِ ... فَالْأَظْهَرُ انْكِفَافُنَا لِأَجْلِهِ
**مسألة* *737. نَقْلَ الْأَحَادِيثِ بِمَعْنَاهُ مَنَعْ ... ثَعْلَبُ وَالرَّازِيُّ فِي قَوْمٍ تَبَعْ* *738. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ جَوَّزُوا لِلْعَارِفِ ... وَجَوَّزَ الْخَطِيبُ بِالْمُرَادِفِ* *739. وَقِيلَ إِنْ أَوْجَبَ عِلْمًا الْخَبَرْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَنْسَ وَقِيلَ إِنْ ذَكَرْ
**مسألة* *740. يُحْتَجُّ فِي الْأَقْوَى بِقَوْلِ الصَّاحِبِ ... قَالَ النَّبِيُّ ثُمَّ عَنْ أَنَّ النَّبِي* *741. سَمِعْتُهُ أَمَرَ أَوْ نَهَى فَذَا ... دُونَ سَمِعْتُ فَأُمِرْنَا بِكَذَا* *742. حُرِّمَ أَوْ رُخِّصَ ثُمَّ عَنَّا ... نَحْوُ مِنَ السُّنَّةِ ثُمَّ كُنَّا* *743. مَعَاشِرَ النَّاسِ وَكَانَ النَّاسُ ثُمّْ ... كُنَّا نَرَى فِي عَهْدِهِ الثَّلَاثَ عَمّْ* *744. تَلَاهُ كَانَ النَّاسُ يَفْعَلُونَا ... وَبَعْدُ كَانُوا لَيْسَ يَقْطَعُونَا
**خاتمة* *745. مُسْتَنَدُ الْغَيْرِ الصَّحَابِي نَقْلَا ... سَمَاعُ لَفْظِ الشَّيْخِ أَمْلَى أَمْ لَا* *746. قِرَاءَةٌ تَتْلُوهُ فَالسَّمَاعُ ثُمّْ ... إِجَازَةٌ مَعْهَا تَنَاوُلٌ* *يُضَمّْ* *747. فَدُونَهَا خَاصٌ بِخَاصٍ، فالْخَاصْ ... فِي الْعَامِ، فَالْعَامُ تَلَاهُ فِي خَاصْ* *748. فَالْعَامُ فِي الْعَامِ فَلِلْمُجَازِ لَهْ ... وَنَسْلِهِ الْآتِينَ فَالْمُنَاوَلَه  ْ* *749. ثُمَّ كِتَابَةٌ فَإِعْلَامٌ تَلَا ... وَصِيَّةٌ ثُمَّ وِجَادَةٌ جَلَا* *750. وَالْمَنْعُ فِي إِجَازَةٍ عَنْ شِرْذِمَهْ ...* *وَقَوْمٌ** الْإِجَازَةَ* *الْمُعَمَّمَهْ* *751. وَالطَّبَرِيُّ الْمَنْعُ فِي مَنْ يُوجَدُ ... مِنْ نَسْلِ زَيْدٍ وَهُوَ الْمُعْتَمَدُ* *752. وَالْكُلُّ مَنْ يُوجَدُ مُطْلَقًا حَظَرْ ... وَصِيَغُ الْأَدَاءِ مِنْ عِلْمِ الْأَثَرْ* *753. قُلْتُ وَفِي ذَا الْفَصْلِ عِلْمٌ غَزُرَا ... أَوْدَعْتُهُ فِي فَنِّهِ مُحَرَّرَا

**بعض التنبيهات:*
*680. في ط. ابن تيمية: (أهُلِهِ)!*
*682. (ملكة) بالنصب في ط.ابن تيمية، مع أن الشيخ-حفظه الله- قال هناك: بالرفع خبر لحذوف؛ أي: هي ملكة. اهـ*
*---قال الشيخ-حفظه الله-: (تمنعْ) بسكون العين للإدغام الكبير في عين (عن)، وليس بضرورة، بل هو جائز في سعة الكلام.اهـ*
*698. (الرشوة) مثلثة الراء، كيف أضبطها ؟!*
*722. في ط. ابن تيمية: (مسلما)، وما أثبته من غيرها، والشيخ لم يذكر فيها شيئا !*
*724. قال الناظم -رحمه الله- : ولم يذهب أحد -كما قال الزركشي- إلى اشتراط الرواية فقط، وإن كان قول (جمع الجوامع): "وقيل: أحدهما" يشعر به، فلذلك أصلحته، وإن صح حكاية ذلك عن أحد، فليُقل في النظم: (وقيل مع فرد).* 
*727. في ط. ابن تيمية: (قتلِ)، لكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله- في ط. ابن الجوزي: برفع (قتل) فاعل مقدم بـ(خلا) على رأي الكوفيين؛ أي: إلى أن مضى قتله-رضى الله عنه-. اهـ*
*646. في ط.ابن تيمية: (يَضُمّْ)*
*750. قال الشيخ-حفظه الله-: ويحتمل أن يكون قوله: (قوم) بالجر عطفا على (شرذمه)، وقوله (الإجازة) بالجر عطفا على (إجازة)، فيكون من عطف المعمولين على معمولي عاملين، وقوله (المعممه) بصيغة اسم المفعول، أو الفاعل صفة لـ (الإجازة) اهـ**أنتظر التصحيحَ والتوضيحَ من مشايخنا-جزاهم الله عنا خيرَ الجزاء-*
*
*

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
>    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
>   فما أظنُّ أنْ قولَه : ( بقيد صدْقِه ) في المطبوعِ منْ قولِ السيوطي





> *وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ عَلَى وَفْقِ خَبَرْ ... لَيْسَ بقيدِ صِدْقِهِ لَوْ مَا ظَهَرْ*
>   ـ ما أظن ذلك ـ إلا تصحيفا ل ( يفيدُ صدْقَهَ ) أو( مفيدَ صِدْقِهِ ) ، والأوَّلُ الذي اخترتَه أنتَ أولى ؛ وعليه فلا يسعُني إلا أنْ أقولَ : أحسنتَ باركَ اللهُ فيك ؛ فقدِ انجلى بمَا اخترتَ المعنى ، معَ عدمِ الإخلالِ بالوزنِ ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسلام .



 ثم وجدتُها كما أثبتُها في النسخة المحققة لشرح السيوطي تحقيق الدكتور الحفناوي ط. مكتبة الإيمان، والحمد لله أولا وآخرا.
  وبالمناسبة: طبعة دار السلام لهذا التحقيق سيئة، وهي التي اشتريتها!!، والمثبت فيها: (بقيد صدقِهِ)!.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
> السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
> فأمَّا عنْ رفعِك لكلمةِ : ( حذفك ) في قولِ السيوطي :
> *670. وَجَائِرٌ حَذْفُكَ بَعْضَ الْخَبَرِ ... إِنْ لَمْ يُخِلَّ الْبَاقِي عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ*
> *فهُو الصَّحيحُ ـ لا شكَّ ـ باعتبارِه مُبتدأً مُؤَخَّرًا ، والخبرُ جائزٌ ، أو باعتبارِه فاعلًا سدَّ مَسدَّ الخبرِ ، والمبتدأُ جائزٌ على مذْهبِ أهْلِ الكوفةِ الذين يجيزُونَ عدمَ اعتمادِ المبتدأِ الذي لهُ مرفوعٌ سدَّ مسدَّ الخبرِ على نفيٍ أو استفهامٍ ،*
> *لكِنِ الخطأُ الذي وقعْتَ فيه أنك رسمْتَ كلمةَ : ( جائز ) بالرَّاءِ ، وليستْ بالزَّايِ فتنبَّهْ ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسلام .* 
> *أخوك :أبو سارة محمود محمد محمود مرسي*


مشايخنا وأساتذتنا.
= ألا ترون حذف الياء من كلمة ((الباقي)) للوزن؟!!

*588. فِي حَقِّنَا حَيْثُ دَلِيلٌ جَا عَلَى ... الِاقْتِدَا وَإِنْ أَخِيرٌ جُهِلَا*
*589. ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ بِالقَوْلِ العَمَلْ ... وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَنَا وَلِلْهَادِي* *شَمَلْ*= مسألة همزة الوصل في أول الشطر الثاني إذا قُطعت للضرورة ... هل تُرسم مقطوعة؟؟
وقد سبق الكلام عليها في "المجلس العلمي" هـنــا [من المشاركة 31] ... لكن لا بأس بإيراد ما ينبغي العمل عليه هنا.

= شمِل بالكسر أشهر وبالفتح جائز.
فهل فضَّلتم الفتح لأجل فتحة ميم العمل [التوجيه] ؟ ... هل هي لازمة أم يترخص في سناد التوجيه؟

----------


## فتح البارى

> = ألا ترون حذف الياء من كلمة ((الباقي)) للوزن؟!!
> *588. فِي حَقِّنَا حَيْثُ دَلِيلٌ جَا عَلَى ... الِاقْتِدَا وَإِنْ أَخِيرٌ جُهِلَا*
> *589. ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ بِالقَوْلِ العَمَلْ ... وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَنَا وَلِلْهَادِي* *شَمَلْ*شمِل بالكسر أشهر وبالفتح جائز.
> فهل فضَّلتم الفتح لأجل فتحة ميم العمل [التوجيه] ؟ ... هل هي لازمة أم يترخص في سناد التوجيه؟


شيخنا وأستاذنا..
جزاكم الله خيرا عن تنبيهكم.
ومن الممكن أن نخرج من الإشكال الثاني بالنسخة الأخرى للبيت: (بالقول عُمِل). (ابتسامة)

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله القارئ المليجي ، وفتح الباري،
   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، بعدُ :
  فأمَّا عن قولك : ألا ترون حذف الياء من كلمة : ( الباقي ) للوزن في قول السيوطي :
* .670* *وَجَائِرٌ حَذْفُكَ بَعْضَ الْخَبَرِ ... إِنْ لَمْ يُخِلَّ** الْبَاقِي* *عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ*
  فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ هذا الحذفَ هو الواجبُ كما ذكرتُ ذلك لأخي فتحِ الباري حينما سألَ عن حذفِها في كلمةِ : ( التالي )  في قولِ السيوطي :
*564* * .وَالتَّالِ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَالرَّسْمِيَّه  ْ ... وَوَفْقُهُ الْبَرَاءَةَ الْأَصْلِيَّهْ*
  غير أننا في هذا البيت الذي تشيرُ إليه ـ أكرمك اللهُ ـ انشغلنا بتصحيحِ رفعِ كلمةِ : حذفك ، ونقطِ الزَّاي في كلمة : ( جائز )  ـ شغلنا هذا ـ عن النظرِ في بقيةِ البيت ، وربما يكونُ قد خدَعنا نطقُنا للقافِ دونَ مدٍّ ، فلم ينكسر في آذاننا الوزنُ ؛ مما أدَّى إلى عدمِ تنبُّهِنا لوجود الياء ،  والله أعلم ،
  وأما عن قولِك :
  مسألة همزة الوصل في أول الشطر الثاني إذا قُطعت للضرورة ... هل تُرسم مقطوعة؟؟
  فأقولُ : اعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ هذه المسألةَ اختلف فيها المحقِّقون ، لا أقول أقوالُهم ؛ إذ لم أجد لأحدٍ قولا  ، وإنما اختلفت أفعالُهم ، ورسومهم ،
   فمنهم من يرسمُها همزةَ قطعٍ ، كما فعل أستاذي الدكتور محمد زغلول سلام في تحقيقه لكتابِ ضرائر الشعر للقزاز، يقول القزاز :
  ومما يجوزُ له أي الشاعر : قطعُ ألفِ الوصل كما قال الشاعر :
  ألقدر ينزلها بغير جعال
  فقطع الألفَ من القدر وهِي ألفُ وصلٍ. وقال : إنما يكون في النصفِ الثاني من البيت كأنه موضعُ سكتٍ فيه وابتدأ بها مقطوعةً أو في موضعٍ يتوهم هذا فيها . ومثلُ الأوَّلِ قولُ الشاعر : 
  لا نسب اليوم ولا خلة  **** إتَّسع الخرق على الراقع
  فقطعَ الألفَ من اتَّسع ، وهي ألفُ وصلٍ ، ومثلُه أيضا 
  من لم يمت عبطة يمتْ هرما  *** ألموتُ كأسٌ والمرءُ ذائقها 
  فقطع الألفَ من قوله : الموتُ كأسٌ على أصل ما ذكرنا ) انتهى كلامه ،
   ومنهم منْ يُبقيها وصلا على الأصل معتمدًا على فطنة القارئ ،  كما فعل كثيرٌ من المحققين والأمثلةُ كثيرةٌ ،
   ومنهم منْ توسَّطَ في الأمر ، فأثبتَ فقطْ حركةَ الهمزةِ فوقَ أو تحتَ الألفِ ، كما فعلَ الشيخُ محيي الدين في تحقيقِه لمغني اللبيبِ ؛ حيثُ رسمَ كلمةَ : اتسع الواردةَ في البيتِ السابقِ بوضعِ كسرةٍ تحتَ ألف الوصلِ هكذا : اِتَّسع الشاهد 375 ـ صفحة 226
   ومنْ هنا رأى الشيخُ أحمدُ شاكر رحمه الله ـ على ما يبدو ـ أنَّ بالأمرِ سَعةً ففعلَ ما فعلَ الفريقانِ الأوَّلُ والثاني في صفحةٍ واحدةٍ في تحقيقِه لألفيةِ السيوطي في المصطلحِ ، انظرْ إلى ضبطِه لقولِ السيوطي :
*31 -** فَأَرْفَعُ الإِسْنادِ لِلصِّدِّيقِ مَا *** إِبْنُ أَبِي خَالِدِ عَنْ قَيْسٍ نَمَا*
*37 -* * ابْنَ أَبِي حَكِيمَ عَنْ عَبِيدَةِ *** الحَضْرَمِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيرَة*
*فقد جعلَ همزةَ ابنٍ همزةَ قطعِ في أوَّلِ الشطرِ الثاني ، وجعلَها وصلًا في البيتِ الذي يليه  ، ولم يجعلْ ألفَ الحضرمي همزةَ قطعٍ في الرسم في أول الشطر الثاني ؛ لهذا كلِّه تركْتُ أخي فتحَ الباري يرْسمُ ما اختارَه ، ولم أنبِّهْهُ ، لكنْ كُنتُ سأفْعلُ إنْ عدَّد الرسمَ ،*
* وإنْ سألتَني ـ يا أخي ـ عنِ الرأيِ الذي أنا أميلُ إليه قلتُ : أميلُ إلى الرأيِ الذي يرسمُ ألفَ الوصلِ هنا همزةَ قطعٍ وذلكَ لما يلي :*
*1 ـ حينما نضطرُّ لجعلِ همزةَ القطعِ وصلًا ، هل نبقيها همزةَ قطعٍ مراعاةً للأصل أم نرسمُها همزةَ وصلٍ ؟*
*2ـ عندما نصرفُ للضرورة ما لا ينصرفُ ألا نضعُ تنوينا ؟*
*3 ـ نص على ذلك ـ يا أخي ـ أحدُ المحدثين ، وهُو ـ يا أخي ـ على غيرِ ديننا ، لكنِ الحكمةُ ـ كما تعلم ـ ضالةُ المؤمن ، فقد ذكرَ في موسوعةِ علوم اللغةِ العربيةِ* أنَّ منْ مواضعِ تحويلِ همزةِ الوصل إلى همزةِ قطعٍ الضرورةَ الشعريةَ ؛ لأجل المحافظةِ على الوزنِ ، وأكثرُ ما يكونُ ذلك في أولِ النصفِ الثاني من البيتِ ؛ لتقدير الوقفِ على الأنصافِ التي هي الصدورُ ، نحو قول حسان بن ثابتٍ ( من البسيط ) : 
  لتسمعن وشيكا في ديارهم *** ألله أكبر يا ثارات عثمانا 
  لهذا كلِّه ـ يا أخي ـ أفضِّلُ رسمَ همزةِ الوصل همزةَ قطعٍ إذا اضطررنا إلى ذلك  ، وإنْ لم أكنْ مُلتزمًا بذلك فيما أكتبُ ؛ ولطولِ هذه المشاركةِ أرْجئُ الإجابةَ عن السؤالِ الثالثِ  ، هذا ، والله أعلم ، والسلام  .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله وأستاذنا القارئ المليجي ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه وبعد :
 فأما عنْ قول السيوطي :
*589. ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ بِالقَوْلِ العَمَلْ ... وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَنَا وَلِلْهَادِي* *شَمَلْ
وسؤالِك :
*= شمِل بالكسر أشهر وبالفتح جائز.
فهل فضَّلتم الفتح لأجل فتحة ميم العمل [التوجيه] ؟ ... هل هي لازمة أم يترخص في سناد التوجيه؟
  فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ سنادَ التوجيهِ ، ويُقصدُ به اخْتلافُ حرَكةِ ما قبلَ الرَّويِّ المقيَّدِ قدِ اختلفَ في حكمِهِ العلماءُ ،  فقَدْ جوَّزَ الخليلُ الضمةَ معَ الكسْرةِ ، ولمْ يُجَوِّزِ الفتْحةَ معَ أحَدِهما ، وذهبَ كراع إِلى جَوازِ الجمعِ بين الضمةِ والفتحةِ ، ومنعَ اجتماعَ الكسرةِ مع أحدِهما ؛ وعليه رأى أخونا فتحُ الباري خروجًا من خلافِ الخليلِ وكرَاع أنْ ينتقِلَ منَ اللغةِ المشهورةِ إلى اللغةِ الجائزةِ ؛ فضبَطَ البيتَ كما ذكرْتَ بفتحِ الميم في : ( شمل ) ، ولوْ أنه ـ حفظهُ اللهُ ـ ذكرَ لنا الروايةَ الثانية للبيتِ ابتداءً لكانَ أفضلَ ؛ لما في ذلك من الالتزامِ باللغةِ المشهُورةِ مَعَ خُلوِّ البيْتِ مِنَ السنادِ ، 
  واعْلمْ  ـ يا أخِي أنَّ الأخفشَ ـ لا يرَى سنادَ التوجيهِ عيبًا مُطلقًا  ، وإليْهِ ذهبَ كثيرٌ منَ العلماء ، فجوَّزُوا هذا النوعَ منَ السنادِ ، وخصوصًا للمولدين ؛ وعليهِ يكونُ السنادُ بأنواعِه الخمسةِ جائزًا للمُولدين ، وإلى هذا أشرتُ بقوْلي :
  وَهذِه الأنوَاعُ حَيثمَا تحِل **** فللمولدين كلُّها تحِل 
  تحلُّ الأولى بمعنى : تقعُ ، والثانيةُ بمعنى : تجُوزُ ،  وعليهِ فلوْ ضبطَ أخونا الكلمةَ بكَسْرِ الميمِ فلا شَيءَ عليهِ ، ولا على السيوطي ، لكنْ ـ يا أخي ـ معَ جوازِه يأتي عندي مرذولًا ،  لا تطربُ له أذني  ، هذا ، والله أعلمُ بالصَّواب ، وإليه المرجعُ والمَآب ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
  فأولا : أشيرُ إلى أنك قد أحسنتَ في رفعِك لكلمةِ : ( مسلم ) في قولِ السيوطي :
*حَدُّ الصَّحَابِي* *مُسْلِمٌ** لَاقَى الرَّسُولْ ... وَإِنْ بِلَا رِوَايَةٍ عَنْهُ وَطُولْ
*ذلك لأنَّ الكلمةَ تُعربُ خبرًا لكلمةِ : حدُّ الصحابي 
  وثانيا : ألا ترى معي ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ جرَّ كلمةِ : ( قتل ) في قوله : 
*727. وَقِيلَ حَتَّى* *قَتْلُ** عُثْمَانَ خَلَا ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا مَنْ عَلِيًّا قَاتَلَا
*أولى من رفعها ، إذ يخلو الجرُّ من التكلف بخلاف الرفع الذي قدَّمْتُم لأجله مذهبَ الكوفيين  القاضي بجواز تقديم الفاعل على الفعل ، وإذا كنت مُصرًّا على الرفع فهل هناك ما يمنع أنْ تكونَ حتى ابتدائيةً تُستأنفُ بعدها الجملُ ، فيصلح أنْ يكونَ ما بعدَها مبتدأً وخبرًا كقولِه :
فما زالتِ القتلى تمجُّ دماءَها ***** بدجلةَ حتى ماءُ دجلةَ أشكلُ
  ثالثا : ضبطْتَ الواوَ في قولَ السيوطي :
*701. وِسَبِّ صَحْبِهِ، وَضَرْبِ الْمُسْلِمِ ...* *سِ**عَايَةٍ، عَقٍّ، وَقَطْعِ الرَّحِمِ*بالكسرِ سهْوًا فافتحْها يا أخي ، باركَ الله فيكَ .
  رابعا : اعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ في قوْلِ السيوطي ـ رحمه اللهُ ـ :
*747. فَدُونَهَا خَاصٌ بِخَاصٍ، فالْخَاصْ ... فِي الْعَامِ، فَالْعَامُ تَلَاهُ فِي خَاصْ
*قطعًا وتذييلًا ، حيثُ حذفَ آخرَ الوتدِ المجموعِ ، وسكَّنَ ما قبلَه ، ثمَّ ذيَّلَه بساكنٍ ، وهذا شاذٌّ في الرَّجزِ
  رابعا : ذكرْتَ ـ رحمَني اللهُ وإيَّاكَ ـ  أنَّ كلمةَ الرِّشوةِ مثلثةٌ ، وسألْتَ : كيفَ أضبطُها ؟ وأقولُ لكَ : إنَّ معني التثليثِ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ في رائِها ثلاثَ لغاتٍ : الكسر والضم والفتح ، فمالك ـ يا أخي ـ وضبطَها مثلثةَ الرَّاءِ  ، ما عليك ـ يا أخي ـ إلا أنْ تختارَ الأشهرَ ، وتضبطَ الرَّاءَ عليها معَ التشديدِ ،   
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام

----------


## فتح البارى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
> ......
> وثانيا : ألا ترى معي ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ جرَّ كلمةِ : ( قتل ) في قوله : 
> *727. وَقِيلَ حَتَّى* *قَتْلُ** عُثْمَانَ خَلَا ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا مَنْ عَلِيًّا قَاتَلَا*
> أولى من رفعها ، إذ يخلو الجرُّ من التكلف بخلاف الرفع الذي قدَّمْتُم لأجله مذهبَ الكوفيين القاضي بجواز تقديم الفاعل على الفعل ، وإذا كنت مُصرًّا على الرفع فهل هناك ما يمنع أنْ تكونَ حتى ابتدائيةً تُستأنفُ بعدها الجملُ ، فيصلح أنْ يكونَ ما بعدَها مبتدأً وخبرًا كقولِه :
> فما زالتِ القتلى تمجُّ دماءَها ***** بدجلةَ حتى ماءُ دجلةَ أشكلُ


 لا أدري ما الأَوْلى في ضبطها يا شيخنا وأستاذنا، فابنكم ما زال في أول الطلب.
أنا ضبطتها بالرفع لأن الشيخ الإثيوبي-حفظه الله- نصَّ على ذلك، وخالفَ ما في طبعته الأُولى، فقلتُ لعلَّ للشيخ وجها قدَّم من أجله الرفعَ.



> رابعا : اعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ في قوْلِ السيوطي ـ رحمه اللهُ ـ :
> *747. فَدُونَهَا خَاصٌ بِخَاصٍ، فالْخَاصْ ... فِي الْعَامِ، فَالْعَامُ تَلَاهُ فِي خَاصْ*
> قطعًا وتذييلًا ، حيثُ حذفَ آخرَ الوتدِ المجموعِ ، وسكَّنَ ما قبلَه ، ثمَّ ذيَّلَه بساكنٍ ، وهذا شاذٌّ في الرَّجزِ


نعم، وقد نبَّه على ذلك الشيخ-حفظه الله-، فقال:
"ثم إن هذا البيت -أعني قوله: (فدونها خاص..)- فيه ركاكة من حيث الوزن، فإنه استعمل عروضه وضربه مقطوعين مذيلين، فوزنهما مستفعلان، وهو استعمال غريب، فلو قال بدل هذا البيت:
فدونها خاص بخاص ثم ذا......في العام، فالعامُ لذاك قد حذالَوَفَّى بالمقصود مِن غير إخلالٍ بالوزن المعهود." اهـ


> خامسا: ذكرْتَ ـ رحمَني اللهُ وإيَّاكَ ـ أنَّ كلمةَ الرِّشوةِ مثلثةٌ ، وسألْتَ : كيفَ أضبطُها ؟ وأقولُ لكَ : إنَّ معني التثليثِ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ في رائِها ثلاثَ لغاتٍ : الكسر والضم والفتح ، فمالك ـ يا أخي ـ وضبطَها مثلثةَ الرَّاءِ ، ما عليك ـ يا أخي ـ إلا أنْ تختارَ الأشهرَ ، وتضبطَ الرَّاءَ عليها معَ التشديدِ ،


أنا أعلم معنى تثليث الراء، ولكن كان سؤالي عن كيفية ضبط الحرف المثلث، وقد تفضلتم ببيان ذلك، ولكني لا أدري ما الأشهر فيها، فأرجو منكم أن تتفضلوا ببيان ذلك.
جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا وأستاذنا، نفعنا الله بعلمكم

----------


## فتح البارى

مشايخي الكرام..
726. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ كُلُّهُمْ عُدُولُ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ كَغَيْرِهِمْ مَسْؤُولُ
هل كتابة كلمة (مسؤول) صحيحة ؟!

----------


## فتح البارى

*الكتاب الثالث في الإجماع* *754. هُوَ اتِّفَاقٌ جَاءَ مِنْ مُجْتَهِدِ ... أُمَّتِنَا بَعْدَ وَفَاةِ أَحْمَدِ* *755. فِي أَيِّمَا عَصْرٍ وَأَمْرٍ كَانَا ... ذَلِكَ حَدٌّ فَائِقٌ إِتْقَانَا* *756. فَعُلِمَ اخْتِصَاصُهُ بِالْمُسْلِمِين  ْ ... -فَخَرَجَ الْكَافِرُ- وَالْمُجْتَهِدِ  ينْ* *757. وَهْوَ اتِّفَاقٌ وَبِرَأْيٍ يُعْتَبَرْ ... وَفْقُ الْعَوَامِ مُطْلَقًا أَوْ مَا اشْتَهَرْ* *758. كَيْ صَحَّ إِطْلَاقُ اجْتَمِاعِ الْأُمَّةِ ... وَالْآمِدِيُّ لِافْتِقَارِ الْحُجَّةِ* *759. وَآخَرُونَ فِي الْفُرُوعِ ذُو الْأُصُولْ ... وَقِيلَ هَذَا لَا الْفَقِيهُ وَالْعُدُولْ* *760. إِنْ تَكُ رُكْنًا وَانْتِفَاهُ إِلَّا ... ثَالِثُهَا فِي فَاسِقٍ إِنْ جَلَّى* *761. مَأْخَذَهُ عِنْدَ اخْتَلَافٍ يُعْتَبَرْ ... رَابِعُهَا فِي حَقِّهِ قَطْ مُعْتَبَرْ* *762. وَأَنَّهُ لَابُدَّ مِنْ جَمِيعِهِمْ ... كَمَا رَأَى الْجُمْهُورُ فِي تَعْرِيفِهِمْ* *763. وَقِيلَ إِنَّمَا يَضُرُّ اثْنَانِ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا ذَانِ* *764. وَقِيلَ مَا حَدَّ تَوَاتُرٍ وَصَلْ ... وَقِيلَ لَا يَضُرُّ خُلْفٌ لِلْأَقَلّْ* *765. وَقِيلَ ضَرَّ فِي أُصُولِ الِاعْتِقَادْ ... وَقِيلَ فِيمَا سَاغَ فِيهِ الِاجْتِهَادْ* *766. وَقِيلَ حُجَّةٌ وَلَا إِجْمَاعُ ... وَقِيلَ لَا وَالْأَحْسَنُ اتِّبَاعُ* *767. وَأَنَّهُ مَا اخْتَصَّ بِالْأَكَابِرِ ... أَيْ صَحْبِهِ وَشَذَّ أَهْلُ الظَّاهِرِ* *768. وَفِي حَيَاةِ الْمُصْطَفَى لَمْ يَنْعَقِدْ ... قَطْعًا وَأَنَّ التَّابِعِيَّ الْمُجْتَهِدْ* *769. مُعْتَبَرٌ مَعْهُمْ فَإِنْ فِي الْإِثْرِ ... وُصُولُهُ عَلَى انْقِرَاضِ الْعَصْرِ* *770. وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ مِنَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ ... وَالْخُلَفَا وَفُقَهَا الْمِصْرَيْنِ* *771. وَالْحَرَمَيْنِ أَوْ مِنْ أَهْلِ طَيْبَةِ ... وَبَيْتِ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ غَيْرُ حُجَّةِ* *772. وَحُجَّةُ الْمَنْقُولِ بِالْآحَادِ ... وَذَاكَ فِي السَّبْعِ ذُو الِاعْتِمَادِ* *773. وَأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُشْتَرَطْ فِيهِ عَدَدْ ... تَوَاتُرٍ وَأَنَّهُ لَوِ انْفَرَدْ* *774. مُجْتَهِدٌ فِي الْعَصْرِ لَمْ يُحْتَجَّ بِهْ ... وَهْوَ الصَّحِيحُ فِيهِمَا لِمَنْ نَبِهْ* *775. وَأَنَّ قَرْضَ الْعَصْرِ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ ... وَقَدْ أَبَى جَمَاعَةٌ فَشَرَطُوا* *776. فِيهِ انْقِرَاضَ الْكُلِّ أَوْ غَالِبِهِمْ ... أَوْ عُلَمَائِهِمْ تَنَازُعٌ بِهِمْ* *777. وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُشْرَطُ فِي السُّكُوتِي ... وَقِيلَ فِي ذِي مُهْلَةٍ لَا الْفَوْتِ* *778. وَقِيلَ قَرْضُ عَدَدِ التَّوَاتُرِ ... وَلَا تَمَادِي الدَّهْرِ فِيهِ الْغَابِرِ* *779. وَشَرَطَ الْإِمَامُ فِي الظَّـنِّيِّ ... وَِأَنَّهُ مِنْ سَابِقِ النَّبِيِّ* *780. لَا حُجَّةٌ وَهْوَ لِجُلِّ النَّاسِ ... وَأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ عَنْ قِيَاسِ* *781. وَمَنْ نَفَى جَوَازَهُ فَخَالِفِ ... أَوِ الْوُقُوعَ مُطْلَقًا أَوِ الْخَفِي* *782. وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ لَهُمْ عَلَى أَحَدْ ... قَوْلَيْنِ قَبْلَ مَا اسْتَقَرَّ الْخُلْفُ قَدْ* *783. جَازَ وَلَوْ مِنْ حَادِثٍ بَعْدَهُمُ ... أَمَّا اتِّفَاقٌ بَعْدَ ذَاكَ مِنْهُمُ* *784. فَالْآمِدِي يُمْنَعُ وَالْإِمَامُ لَنْ ... يُمْنَعَ وَالثَّالِثُ إِنْ يُسْنَدْ لِظَنّْ* *785. وَمَنْ سِوَاهُمُ الْأَصَحُّ الْمَنْعُ إِنْ ... طَالَ وَفِي الْأُولَى خِلَافٌ قَدْ زُكِنْ* *786. وَأَنَّ الَاخْذَ بِأَقَلِّ مَا رُوِي ... حَقٌّ إِذَا الْأَكْثَرُ فِيهِ مَا قَوِي* *787. أَمَّا السُّكُوتِيُّ بِهِ النِّزَاعُ ... ثَالِثُهَا يُحْتَجُّ لَا إِجْمَاعُ* *788. رَابِعُهَا بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَنْقَرِضَا ... وَقِيلَ فِي فُتْيَا وَقِيلَ فِي قَضَا* *789. وَقِيلَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ مُهْلَهْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي عَصْرِ الصِّحَابِ الْجِلَّهْ* *790. وَقِيلَ حَيْثُ سَاكِتٌ فِيهِ أَقَلّْ ... وَكَوْنُهُ حُجَّةً الْأَقْوَى وَهَلْ* *791. يُسْمَى بِإِجْمَاعٍ نِزَاعٌ يُورَدُ ... وَكَوْنُهُ حَقِيقَةً تَرَدُّدُ* *792. مَثَارُهُ أَنَّ السُّكُوتَ الْعَارِ عَنْ ... دَلِيلِ سُخْطٍ وَرِضًا فِيمَا يُظَنّْ* *793. وَفِيهِ تَكْلِيفٌ لَنَا وَقَدْ ظَهَرْ ... لِلْكُلِّ مَعْ مُضِيِّ مُهْلَةِ النَّظَرْ* *794. وَذَاكَ تَصْوِيرُ السُّكُوتِي هَلْ يُظَنّْ ... مِنْهُ الْمُوَافَقَةُ أَمَّا حَيْثُ لَنْ* *795. يَظْهَرَ قِيلَ حُجَّةٌ وَالْجُلُّ لَا ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ عَمَّتْ بِهِ الْبَلْوَى عَلَا* *796. وَأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ فِي عَقْلِيِّ ... لَا يَتَوَقَّفُ وَدُنْيَوِيِّ* *797. وَأَنَّهُ لَابُدَّ فِيهِ مِنْ سَنَدْ ... لِقَيْدِ الِاجْتِهَادِ وَهْوَ الْمُعْتَمَدْ* *798. وَلَمْ يَجِبْ لَهُ إِمَامٌ عُصِمَا ... وَمَنْ رَأَى اشْتِرَاطَ هَذَا وَهِمَا* *مسألة* *799. إِمْكَانُهُ الصَّوَابُ وَالْقَوِيُّ ... حُجَّتُهُ وَأَنَّهُ قَطْعِيُّ* *800. لَا فِي السُّكُوتِيِّ وَلَا مَا خَرَقَا ... مُخَالِفٌ وَالْفَخْرُ ظَنًّا مُطْلَقَا* *801. وَخَرْقُهُ حَظْرٌ وَمِنْ هَذَا زُكِنْ ... إِحْدَاثُ ثَالِثٍ أَوِ التَّفْصِيلِ إِنْ* *802. يَخْرِقْ وَقِيلَ خَارِقَانِ مُطْلَقَا ... وَأَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ إِنْ مَا خَرَقَا* *803. -وَقِيلَ لَا- الْإِحْدَاثُ لِلدَّلِيلِ ... أَوْ عِلَّةٍ لِلْحُكْمِ أَوْ تَأْوِيلِ* *804. وَأَنَّهُ يَمْتَنِعُ ارْتِدَادُ ... أُمَّتِنَا سَمْعًا وَذَا اعْتِمَادُ* *805. دُونَ اتِّفَاقِهَا عَلَى جَهْلِ الَّذِي ... مَا كُلِّفَتْ بِهِ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الشَّذِي* *806. وَفِي انْقِسَامِهِا لِفِرْقَتَيْنِ وَافْ ... أَخْطَأَ فِي مَسْأَلَةٍ كُلٌّ خِلَافْ* *807. مَثَارُهُ هَلْ أَخْطَأَتْ، وَأَنْ لَا ... يُضَادَ سَاِبقًا عَلَى الْمُعَلَّى* *808. وَلَمْ يُعَارِضْهُ دَلِيلٌ إِذْ لَا ...* *يُعَارَضُ** الْقَطْعِي، وَلَنْ يَدُلَّا* *809. إِذْ وَافَقَ الْحَدِيثَ أَنَّ الْمُسْتَنَدْ ... لَهُ بَلِ الظَّاهِرُ ذَا فِي الْمُعْتَمَدْ
**خاتمة* *810. جَاحِدُ مُجْمَعٍ عَلَيْهِ عُلِمَا ... ضَرُورَةً فِي الدِّينِ لَيْسَ مُسْلِمَا* *811. قَطْعًا وَفِي الْأَظْهَرِ مَنْصُوصٌ شُهِرْ ... وَالْخُلْفُ فِي مَا لَمْ يُنَصَّ الْمُشْتَهِرْ* *812. أَصَحُّهُ تَكْفِيرُهُ خُصُوصَا ... لَا جَاحِدُ الْخَفِي وَلَوْ مَنْصُوصَا
بعض التنبيهات:
**760. وفي نسخة: (يك)*
*762. في ط.ابن تيمية: (تفريعهم)!!*
*792. في المطبوع: (العاري)!، مع أن الشيخ-حفظه الله- نص في غير ط.ابن تيمية على الحذف، سامح الله القائمين على الطبع!.*
*797. وفي نسخة: (مستند)، قال الشيخ-حفظه الله-: الأُولى أوضح.**تنبيه: أنا أضع هذه العلامة(- -) من عندي، فأرجو من مشايخي أن يصححوا الخلل إن وجد.
**أنتظر من مشايخي التصحيح والتوضيح-جزاهم الله عنا خيرَ الجزاء-*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

*أ**خي في الله فتح الباري ،* 
*السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :*
*فإنما نعْرِفُ الأفْصَحَ والأَشْهرَ في كَلِمَةٍ إذا تعَدَّدَتِ اللغَاتُ فيها مِنَ الرُّجُوعِ إلى المعَاجِمِ ، وَقَدْ رجعْتُ إلى تَاجِ العرُوسِ ، فوَجَدْتُهُ قدْ نَصَّ عَلَى أنَّ الأشْهرَ في كَلِمَةِ الرِّشْوَةِ : كَسْرُ الرَّاءِ ، وهَاكَ نصَّ ما قالَه : * 
*رشو*
*و ( {**الرَّشْوَة**ُ: مُثَلّثَةً) .*
*الْكَسْرُ هُوَ المَشْهورُ، والضَّمُّ لُغَةٌ، وَعَلَيْهِمَا اقْتَصَرَ ابْنُ سِيدَه وَالأزْهَرِيُّ والجوهَرِيُّ وصَاحِبُ المِصْباحِ، والفَتْحُ عَن الليْثِ : (الجُعْلُ) وَهُوَ مَا يُعْطِيه الشَّخْصُ الحاكِمَ أَو غيرَهُ ليَحْكُمَ لَهُ، أَو يَحْمِلَه على مَا يُريدُ ،* 
*هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فاعلمْ أنَّ الأصلَ في رسم الهمزةِ في كلمة :( مسئول ) أنْ ترسمَ واوًا ؛ ذلك لأنها همزةٌ متوسطةٌ ، والهمزةُ المتوسطةُ تُرسمُ على حرفٍ يناسبُ أقوى الحركتين : حركةِ الهمزةِ نفسِها ، وحركةِ ما قبلَها ، ونحن إذا نظرْنا إلى هذه الهمزةِ نجدُها مضمومةً ، ونجدُ ما قبلَها صحيحًا ساكنًا ، والضمَّةُ أقوى من السكونِ ،ويناسبُها أنْ ترسم واوًا أو على واوٍ ـ كما نقول ـ ؛ فترسمُ هكذا :( مسؤول ) ، هذا هو الأصلُ ، وعليه العملُ في بلادٍ كثيرةٍ كالمملكةِ العربيةِ السعوديةِ ، لكنَّ الخطَّ العربيَّ كما نرى في مصر ينفرُ منْ توالي الأمثالِ ، وعليه فإذا كُتبتِ الهمزةُ على واوٍ ، وجاءَ بعدَها مدٌّ مصوَّرٌ بصورتها أيْ واو ، فإننا ننظرُ هل يمكنُ أنْ يتَّصلَ ما قبلَ الهمزةِ بما بعدَها خطًّا أم لا ، فإنْ أمكنَ رُسمتِ الهمزةُ على نبرةٍ كما في : مسئول ، وشئون ، وإذا لم يتَّصلْ ما قبلَها بما بعدَها تفردُ الهمزةُ على السطر ، كما في رءوف ، ورءوس ، وقد أشرتُ إلى ذلك في الدُّرة الأرجوزة في رسمِ الكلمِ المهموزة بقولي :
الاستثناء الثانى
41 - فالحُكْمُ خُذْ مَا قِيلَ فِيمَا قَدْ سَلَفْ ... وَبِالمِثَالِ كُلُّ هَذَا يَنْكَشِفْ
 42 - فارْسمْ عَلَى النَّبرَةِ في الْكُئُوسِ ... وَأَفْرِدِ الهَمْزَةَ في الرُّءُوسِ
 43 - إِذ ْمَدُّهَا لم يَنْفَصِلْ في الأُوَلى ... وَفي الرُّءُوسِ قَدْ أَتَى مَفْصُولا
40 - وَإِنْ رَسمْتَ الهَمْزَةَ المذْكُورَةْ ... وَاوًا وَقَدْ مُدَّتْ بِنَفْسِ الصُّورَةْ
وأنا ـ يا أخي ـ كنتُ أريدُ تنبيهَكَ إلى ذلك في رسمِك لكلمةِ : ( مسئول ) في قولِ السيوطي :
726. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ كُلُّهُمْ عُدُولُ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ كَغَيْرِهِمْ مَسْؤُولُ
 لكنْ قُلتُ في نفسي ربما يكونُ أخي قد رسمَ الكلمةَ برسمِ أهلِ بلدِه ـ وأنا لا أعرفُ من أيِّ البلادِ أنت ـ هذا ، والله الموفق ، والسلام .

----------


## ابو عبد الله السعدي

السلام عليكم
عندي هذا المتن المبارك مصحح ومراجع فأحببت ان أشارك به
 وهذا هو

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فاعلمْ  ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّ الشطرَ الأوَّلَ منْ قوْلِ السيوطي :
*771. وَالْحَرَمَيْنِ أَوْ مِنْ أَهْلِ طَيْبَةِ ... وَبَيْتِ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ غَيْرُ حُجَّةِ*
ـ برسْمِكَ هذا ـ ليسَ موْزونًا ، بلْ هُو مَكْسورٌ ؛ ولِكَيْ يستقيمَ وزنُه لابدَّ مِنْ نقلِ حركةِ الهمزةِ إلى الساكنِ قبْلَها ، ثم نُسَهِّلُ الهمْزةَ كما هُو معلومٌ في علمِ القراءات ؛ وعليهِ يجبُ أَنْ يُرسمَ  البيتُ هكذا :
*771. وَالْحَرَمَيْنِ أَوْ مِنَ اهْلِ طَيْبَةِ ... وَبَيْتِ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ غَيْرُ حُجَّةِ
فبذلِكَ يصِحُّ وزنه*ُ ، والأمْرُ لا يخفى عليكَ ـ أيُّها الأخُ الكريم ـ 
والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فاعلمْ أنَّ العلامةَ التي تسأل عنها أعني : الشرطتين ( ـ   ـ ) إنما هيَ من علاماتِ الترقيمِ التي تنوبُ عن القوسينِ اللذين يضمانِ أو يُوضعُ بينهما الألفاظُ التي ليستْ من أركانِ هذا الكلامِ ، كالجمل المعترضة  ، وألفاظ الاحتراس ، والتفسير ، ومن أمثلة ذلك : 
إنَّ الثمانين ( وبلِّغتَها )  ***** قد أحوجتْ سمعي إلى ترجمان
وقولُه : 
إنْ كانَ لي ذنبٌ ( ولا ذنبَ لي )  ***** فما له غيرُك من غافرِ
وقولُنا : الرشوةُ ( مثلثة الراء ) تعني :
وإلى هذا أشرتُ بقولي في الطريق المستقيم في نظم علامات الترقيم  :
 القوسان ( )
43 - وَكلُّ لفظٍ ليْسَ مِنْ أرْكان ... كلامِنا يَضُمُّهُ قوْسَان
44 - مثل اعْتِرَاض جَاءَ في تعْبير ... ألفاظِ الاحْتِرَاس والتفسِير
45 - كقوْلِنا مِصْرُ (حَمَاها المَوْلى) ... نحْنُ بها مِنَ الدَّخيل أوْلى
46 - وَقدْ تنُوبُ الشَّرْطتان عَنهُمَا ... إنْ تعْترضْ أوْ إنْ تفسِّر مُبْهَما
47 - هَذا وَقدْ أضَافَ بَعْضُ العُلمَا ... قوْسَيْن مَعْقوفيْن فِيمَا رَسمَا
48 - وَيَحْصُرَان مَا أتى مِنْ قوْل ... زيَادةً عَن الذي فِي الأصْل
49 - وُجُودُها فِي الكتبِ المُحَققة ... وَافى بكثرَةٍ أو المُوَثقة
هذا ، والله الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
> السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
> فاعلمْ أنَّ الأصلَ في رسم الهمزةِ في كلمة :( مسئول ) أنْ ترسمَ واوًا ؛ ذلك لأنها همزةٌ متوسطةٌ ، والهمزةُ المتوسطةُ تُرسمُ على حرفٍ يناسبُ أقوى الحركتين : حركةِ الهمزةِ نفسِها ، وحركةِ ما قبلَها ، ونحن إذا نظرْنا إلى هذه الهمزةِ نجدُها مضمومةً ، ونجدُ ما قبلَها صحيحًا ساكنًا ، والضمَّةُ أقوى من السكونِ ،ويناسبُها أنْ ترسم واوًا أو على واوٍ ـ كما نقول ـ ؛ فترسمُ هكذا :( مسؤول ) ، هذا هو الأصلُ ، وعليه العملُ في بلادٍ كثيرةٍ كالمملكةِ العربيةِ السعوديةِ ، لكنَّ الخطَّ العربيَّ كما نرى في مصر ينفرُ منْ توالي الأمثالِ ، وعليه فإذا كُتبتِ الهمزةُ على واوٍ ، وجاءَ بعدَها مدٌّ مصوَّرٌ بصورتها أيْ واو ، فإننا ننظرُ هل يمكنُ أنْ يتَّصلَ ما قبلَ الهمزةِ بما بعدَها خطًّا أم لا ، فإنْ أمكنَ رُسمتِ الهمزةُ على نبرةٍ كما في : مسئول ، وشئون ، وإذا لم يتَّصلْ ما قبلَها بما بعدَها تفردُ الهمزةُ على السطر ، كما في رءوف ، ورءوس ، وقد أشرتُ إلى ذلك في الدُّرة الأرجوزة في رسمِ الكلمِ المهموزة بقولي :
> الاستثناء الثانى
> 41 - فالحُكْمُ خُذْ مَا قِيلَ فِيمَا قَدْ سَلَفْ ... وَبِالمِثَالِ كُلُّ هَذَا يَنْكَشِفْ
>  42 - فارْسمْ عَلَى النَّبرَةِ في الْكُئُوسِ ... وَأَفْرِدِ الهَمْزَةَ في الرُّءُوسِ
>  43 - إِذ ْمَدُّهَا لم يَنْفَصِلْ في الأُوَلى ... وَفي الرُّءُوسِ قَدْ أَتَى مَفْصُولا
> 40 - وَإِنْ رَسمْتَ الهَمْزَةَ المذْكُورَةْ ... وَاوًا وَقَدْ مُدَّتْ بِنَفْسِ الصُّورَةْ
> وأنا ـ يا أخي ـ كنتُ أريدُ تنبيهَكَ إلى ذلك في رسمِك لكلمةِ : ( مسئول ) في قولِ السيوطي :
> ...


ابنكم من مصر-حماها الله-، أنا سألتُ لأني وجدتُ اختلافا في رسمها، ولم أكن على علم بهذا التفصيل الذي تفضلتم بذكره، فجزاكم الله عني خيرَ الجزاء.



> وإذا كنت مُصرًّا على الرفع فهل هناك ما يمنع أنْ تكونَ حتى  ابتدائيةً تُستأنفُ بعدها الجملُ ، فيصلح أنْ يكونَ ما بعدَها مبتدأً  وخبرًا كقولِه :
> فما زالتِ القتلى تمجُّ دماءَها ***** بدجلةَ حتى ماءُ دجلةَ أشكلُ


شيخنا الكريم، كيف سيكون معنى البيت عند جعل (حتى) هنا ابتدائيةً ؟ أرجو منكم بيان ذلك.
وبالنسبة لهذه العلامة: (- -): هل المواضع التي وضعتُها فيها صحيحة ؟
أسأل الله أن يجمعنا في الفردوس مع رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:

----------


## فتح البارى

*الكتاب الرابع في القياس**813. وَحَمْلُ مَعْلُومٍ عَلَى ذِي عِلْمِ ... سَاوَاهُ فِي عِلَّتِهِ فِي الْحُكْمِ*
*814. هُوَ الْقِيَاسُ وَمُرِيدُ الشَّامِلِ ... غَيْرَ الصَّحِيحِ زَادَ (عِنْدَ الْحَامِلِ)*
*815. ثُمَّ الْقِيَاسُ حُجَّةٌ وَيُرْعَى ... فِي الدُّنْيَوِي قَالَ الْإِمَامُ قَطْعَا*
*816. وَفِي أُمُورِ الدِّينِ لَا الْخِلْقِيَّهْ ... وَكُلِّ الَاحْكَامِ وَلَا الْعَادِيَّهْ*
*817. وَلَا عَلَى الْمَنْسُوخِ لَكِنْ* *شَمَلَا** ... قَوْمٌ وَقَوْمٌ مَنَعُوهُ مُسْجَلَا*
*818.فَقِيلَ عَقْلًا وَابْنُ حَزْمٍ شَرْعَا ... وَالظَّاهِرِي غَيْرَ الْجَلِيِّ* *مَنْعَا*
*819. وَالْحَنَفِي فِي الْحَدِّ وَالتَّكْفِيرِ ... وَفِي تَرَخُّصٍ وَفِي التَّقْدِيرِ*
*820. وَقِيلَ فِي الْأَسْبَابِ وَالشَّرْطِ وَفِي ... مَوَانِعٍ، وَقِيلَ حَيْثُ لَمْ* *تَفِي*
*821. ضَرُورَةٌ، وَقِيلَ فِي الْعَقْلِيِّ ... وَقِيلَ فِي النَّفْيِ أَيِ الْأَصْلِيِّ*
*822. وَقِيلَ فِي الْجُزْئِيِّ حَاجِيًّا إِذَا ... لَمْ يَرِدِ النَّصُ عَلَى وَفْقٍ لِذَا*
*823. وَقِيلَ فِي أَصْلِ الْعِبَادَاتِ وَمَرّْ ... حُكْمُ قِيَاسِ اللُّغَةِ الَّذِي اشْتَهَرْ*
*824. وَلَيْسَ نَصُّهُ عَلَى التَّعْلِيلِ ... أَمْرًا بِهِ وَالْقَوْلُ بِالتَّفْصِيلِ*
*825. فِي التَّرْكِ دُونَ الْفِعْلِ غَيْرُ مَيْنِ ... وَأَطْلَقَ الْأَمْرَ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ*
*826. أَرْبَعَةٌ أَرْكَانُهُ* *(الْأَصْلُ)** مَحَلّْ ... حُكْمٍ مُشَبَّهٌ بِهِ وَقِيلَ بَلْ*
*827. دَلِيلُهُ وَقِيلَ حُكْمُهُ وَفِي ... الْفَرْعِ قَوْلَانِ وَثَانِيهَا نُفِي*
*828. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا اتِّفَاقُ النَّاسِ ... فِي عِلَّةٍ وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْقِيَاسِ*
*829. فِي نَوْعِهِ أَوْ شَخْصِهِ وَمَنْ زَعَمْ ... بِشَرْطِ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُمَا فَهْوَ وَهَمْ*
*830. الثَّانِ (حُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ) رَأْيُ النَّاسِ ... شَرْطٌ ثُبُوتُهُ بِلَا قِيَاسِ*
*831. قِيلَ وَلَا الْإِجْمَاعِ إِلَّا إِنْ بَدَا ... وَكَوْنُهُ بِالْقَطْعِ مَا تُعُبِّدَا=*
*832. فِيهِ، وَلَا دَلِيلُهُ الْفَرْعَ شَمِلْ ... وَلَا بِهِ عَنْ سَنَنِ الْقَيْسِ عُدِلْ*
*833. وَكَوْنُهُ شَرْعِيًّا اذْ مَا* *اسْتُلْحِقَا** ... شَرْعِي وَكَوْنُهُ عَلَيْهِ اتُّفِقَا=*
*834. بَيْنَهُمَا وَقِيلَ بَيْنَ الْأُمَّهْ ... وَقِيلَ شَرْطُهُ اخْتِلَافٌ ثَمَّهْ*
*835. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ مُتَّفَقًا بَيْنَهُمَا ... لَكِنْ لِعِلَّتَيْنِ فَاسْمُهُ انْتَمَى*
*836. مُرَكَّبُ الْأَصْلِ وَإِنْ لِعِلَّهْ ... يَمْنَعُ خَصْمٌ أَنْ تَحُلَّ أَصْلَهْ*
*837. مُرَكَّبُ الْوَصْفِ وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْهُمَا ... أَهْلُ الْأُصُولِ وَإِذَا مَا سَلَّمَا*
*838. عِلَّتَهُ فَأَثْبَتَ الَّذِي اسْتَدَلّْ ... وُجُودَهَا أَوْ سَلَّمَ الْوُجُودَ دَلّْ*
*839. وَإِنْ* *يَكُونَا** اخْتَلَفَا فِي الْأَصْلِ ثُمّْ ... إِثْبَاتَ حُكْمٍ ثُمَّ علَّةٍ يَؤُمّْ*
*840. الْمُسْتَدِلُّ فَالْأَصَحُّ يُقْبَلُ ... وَالِاتِّفَاقُ أَنَّهُ مُعَلَّلُ*
*841. وَالنَّصُّ مِنْ شَرْعٍ عَلَى الْعِلَّةِ مَا ...* *نَشْرِطُهُ** عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيْهِمَا*
*842. (الْفَرْعُ) شَرْطُهُ تَمَامُ الْعِلَّةِ ... مِنْ عَيْنِهَا أَوْ جِنْسِهَا قَدْ حَلَّتِ*
*843. فَإِنْ بِهَا يُقْطَعْ فَقَطْعِي وَإِنِ ... ظَنِّيَةً فَهْوَ قِيَاسُ الْأَدْوَنِ*
*844. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ عُورِضَ ذَا بِمَا اقْتَضَى ... خِلَافَ حُكْمِهِ لَغَا وَالْمُرْتَضَى*
*845. قَبُولُهَا بِمُقْتَضٍ نَقِيضًا او ... ضِدًّا وَأَنْ يُقْبَلَ تَرْجِيحٌ رَأَوْا*
*846. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ الْإِيـمَا إِلَيْهْ ... حَالَ إِقَامَةِ دَلِيلِهِ عَلَيْهْ*
*847. وَلَا يَقُومُ خَبَرٌ عَلَى خِلَافْ ... فَرْعٍ لَنَا* *وَقَاطِعٌ** بَلَا خِلَافْ*
*848. وَالشَّرْطُ فِي الْفَرْعِ وَفِي الْأَصْلِ اتِّحَادْ ... حُكْمِهِمَا فَإِنْ يُخَالِفْ فَفَسَادْ*
*849. وَبِبَيَانِ الِاتِّحَادِ فَلْيُجِبْ ... مُعْتَرِضًا بِالِاخْتِلَافِ الْمُنْتَصِبْ*
*850. وَلَا يَكُونُ حُكْمُ* *الَاصْلِ** آخِرَا ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا لِدَلِيلٍ آخَرَا*
*851. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا لِلشُّيُوخِ الْجِلَّهْ ... ثُبُوتُ حُكْمِهِ بِنَصٍّ جُمْلَهْ*
*852. وَشَرْطُ نَفْيِ نَصٍّ اوْ إِجْمَاعِ ... مُوَافِقٍ فِي الْحُكْمِ ذُو نِزَاعِ*
*853. (الرَّابِعُ الْعِلَّةُ) عِنْدِ أَهْلِ ... حَقٍّ مُعَرِّفٌ وَحُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ*
*854. بِهَا وَقَالَ الْحَنَفِيُّ ثَابِتُ ... بِالنَّصِ وَالسَّيْفُ يَقُولُ* *البَاعِتُ*
*855. وَهْيَ الْمُؤَثِّرُ لِذِي اعْتِزَالِ ... بِهِ وَجَعْلِ اللهِ لِلْغَزَالِي*
*856. وَقَدْ تَجِي دَافِعَةً أَوْ رَافِعَهْ ... أَوْ ذَاتَ الَامْرَيْنِ بِلَا مُنَازَعَهْ*
*857. وَصْفًا حَقِيقِي ظَاهِرًا مُنْضَبِطَا ... أَوْ وَصْفَ عُرْفٍ بِاطِّرَادٍ شُرِطَا*
*858. كَذَا عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ وَصْفًا لُغَوِي ... أَوْ حُكْمَ شَرْعٍ لَوْ حَقِيقِيًّا نُوِي*
*859. بَسِيطَةً أَوْ ذَاتَ تَرْكِيبٍ وَفِي ... ثَالِثٍ الزَّيْدُ عَنِ الْخَمْسِ نُفِي*
*860. وَشَرْطُ الِالْحَاقِ بِهَا أَنْ تَشْتَمِلْ ... لِحِكْمَةٍ تَبْعَثُهُ أَنْ يَمْتَثِلْ*
*861. وَشَاهِدًا تَصْلُحُ لِلْإِنَاطَهْ ... بِهَا فَمِّمَا قَدْ نَرَى اشْتِرَاطَهْ*
*862. مَانِعُهَا وَصْفٌ وُجُودِيٌّ يُخِلّْ ... بِالْحِكْمَةِ الَّتِي عَلَيْهَا تَشْتَمِلْ*
*863. وَأَنْ يَكُونَ ضَابِطًا لِحِكْمَةِ ... وَقِيلَ قَدْ يَكُونُ نَفْسَ الْحِكْمَةِ**864. ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ ضُبِطَتْ وَانْتُخِلَا ... بِالْعَدَمِي الثُّبُوتِي لَنْ يُعَلَّلَا**بعض التنبيهات:
**833. قال الشيخ-حفظه الله-: يحتمل بناؤه للفاعل...ويحتمل بناؤه للمفعول. اهـ*
*839. في ط.ابن تيمية: (يكونَ)!*
*847. في ط.ابن تيمية: (قاطعٍ)، لكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله-: بالرفع عطفا على (خبر).اهـ*
*850. في المطبوع: (الأصل)، فهل تصرفي صحيح؟*
*854. قال الشيخ: (الباعتُ) بالتاء المثناة فوق، لغة في الباعث بالتاء المثلثة، كما بينه في (القاموس)، وهو خبر لمحذوف؛ أي: هي الباعث على التشريع. اهـ*
*ثم قال-حفظه الله- في الحاشية: فلا حاجة إلى ما تكلفه بعض الشراح، فقال وقع هنا الإكفاء، وهو اختلاف الروي بحروف متقاربة المخارج؛ أي: حيث وقع ثابت بالتاء مع الباعث بالثاء، والجواب أنه بالتاء في الموضعين، والباعت بالتاء لغة في الثاء، كما ذكره في (القاموس المحيط).اهـ*

أرجو التصحيح والتوضيح من مشايخي -جزلهم الله عنا خيرا-
رحم الله من دعا لي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## فتح البارى

> وإذا كنت مُصرًّا على الرفع


لم أعد مُصرًّا على الرفع (ابتسامة)

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
   فأما بالنسبةِ لقولِك : كيف سيكونُ معنى البيت عند جعل (حتى) هنا ابتدائيةً ؟ أرجو منكم بيان ذلك.
   فاعلمْ ـ أيها الأخُ الكريمُ ـ أنَّ معنى كوْنِ حتى ابتدائيةً تُستأنفُ بها الجمل أيْ يصلحُ أنْ يكونَ ما بعدها جملةً ، اسميةً  أو فعليةَ ، وليسَ معنى ذلك أنْ تنقطعَ علاقةُ ما بَعدَها بما قبلَها ، بلْ إنها أي : حتى الابتدائية ـ  كما يقولُ صَاحبُ الجنى الداني ـ : تدخلُعلى جمْلةٍ مضمُونُها غَايةٌ لِشَيءٍ قبلَها ، فتشاركُ الجَارَّةَ والعاطفةَ  في معنى الغَايةِ.
وقدِ اجتمعتِ الثلاثةُ في قولِ الشاعرِ:
ألقى الصحيفةَ كي يُخفِّف رحلَه *** والزادَ حتى نعله ألقاها
يُروى بِجرِّ النعلِ على أنَّ حتى جارَّةٌ، وبنصبِها على وجْهين: أحدُهما أنها عَاطفةٌ ، والآخرُ أنها ابتدائيةٌ ، والنصبُ بفعلٍ مقدرٍ، يفسِّرُهُ الظاهرُ منْ بابِ الاشتغالِ ، والرفعِ على أنَّها ابتدائيةٌ ، ونعْلُه مُبتدأٌ ، وألقاها خبرُه. 
وعليه فمعنى البيتِ أيضًا : همْ عدولٌ إلى قتلِ عثمانَ
  ثم قلْ لي برَبِّك : هل يختلفُ المعنى إذا قلْنا : ( قتلُ عثمانَ خلا ) جملة اسمية عنه إذا قلنا  : ( قتلُ عثمانَ خلا ) جملة فعلية ، تقدَّم فيها الفاعلُ على الفعْلِ على مذهبِ الكوفيين؟ 
  هذا ولو أنَّك اخترتَ روايةَ الجَرِّ على حدِّ قولِه تعالى : حتَّى مطلعِ الفجر ، لكنَّا في غنًى عنْ كلِّ هذا ، والحَمْدُ لله أنَّك لم تعُدْ مُصِرًّا على روايةِ الرفعِ كما ذكرت ، 
  وأما بالنسبةِ لقولِك : وبالنسبةِ لهذه العلامةِ : (- -): هل المواضعُ التي وضعتُها فيها صحيحةٌ ؟
  فأقول : لقدْ تأملتُ ذلكَ في قولِ السيوطي :
.756 فَعُلِمَ اخْتِصَاصُهُ بِالْمُسْلِمِين  ْ ... - فَخَرَجَ الْكَافِرُ- وَالْمُجْتَهِدِ  ينْ
  فوجدتُ أنَّ ذلك كانَ واجبًا ؛ لأنَّ جملةَ : ( فخرج الكافر ) معترضةٌ بينَ المعطوفِ والمعطوفِ عليه ، ولولا شرطتاك لتوهَّمَ أحدٌ أنَّ كلمة َ: ( المجتهدين ) معطوفةٌ علىكلمة : ( الكافرِ )، رغمَ اختلافِ الإعرابِ ،  وكذلك في قولِه :
* -*وَقِيلَ لَا- الْإِحْدَاثُ لِلدَّلِيلِ ... أَوْ عِلَّةٍ لِلْحُكْمِ أَوْ تَأْوِيلِ
  فإنَّ جملةَ : ( وقيلَ لا ) معترضةٌ بين الفعلِ : ( خرَقَ )  والفاعلِ الذي هو: ( الإحْداثُ ) ؛ فبَاركَ اللهُ فيكَ ـ يا أخي ـ  هذا، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخنا
وأنا أتعلم منكم في كل مشاركة لكم شيئا جديدا
فلا تبخلوا علينا ببيان كل صغيرة وكبيرة
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

إخواني في الله ، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فقد كتبتُ مشاركةً من قبلُ تصحيحًا لضبطِ أخي فتح الباري لأحَدِ أبياتِ السيوطي ، فقلتُ :
اعلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّ الشطرَ الأوَّلَ منْ قوْلِ السيوطي :
771. وَالْحَرَمَيْنِ أَوْ مِنْ أَهْلِ طَيْبَةِ ... وَبَيْتِ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ غَيْرُ حُجَّةِ
ـ برسْمِكَ هذا ـ ليسَ موْزونًا ، بلْ هُو مَكْسورٌ ؛ ولِكَيْ يستقيمَ وزنُه لابدَّ مِنْ نقلِ حركةِ الهمزةِ إلى الساكنِ قبْلَها ، ثم نُسَهِّلُ الهمْزةَ كما هُو معلومٌ في علمِ القراءات ؛ وعليهِ يجبُ أَنْ يُرسمَ البيتُ هكذا :
*771.* وَالْحَرَمَيْنِ أَوْ مِنَ اهْلِ طَيْبَةِ ... وَبَيْتِ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ غَيْرُ حُجَّةِ*
*فبذلِكَ يصِحُّ وزنهُ ، والأمْرُ لا يخفى عليكَ ـ أيُّها الأخُ الكريم ـ 
والسَّلام .
وقد نبَّهني أخي في الله وأستاذنا القارئ المليجي إلى أنني جريتُ في قولي : ( ثم نسهِّل الهمزة )  على غيرِ ما جرَى عليه القرَّاءُ ، فإنهم يقصدون بالتسهيلِ معنًى ، وقصدْتُ  أنا به معنًى آخرَ ؛ إذْ قصدتُ به إسقاطَ الهمزةِ ، أما مشايخُناوأسيادُ  نا القرَّاءُ فيقصِدُونَ ما ذكَره ـ حفظَه اللهُ  بقولِه الذي أنقلُه هنا للفائدةِ :
 المعنى الذي دللتم عليه وصل.
لكن يبدو أنَّ كلمة (نسهِّل) في كلامكم غير جارية على اصطلاحهم.
فإن الأكثر في استعمالهم لها أنَّها النطق بالهمزة "بين بين"؛ أي: بين الهمزة وحرف المد الذي من جنس حركتها، كما في ((أاعجمي)) في رواية حفص.
و "التسهيل" أيضًا عند الكلام على التعامُل مع الهمزة يُطلق على صور تخفيف الهمزة .. لكن هذا ليس اصطلاحًا بل نظرًا للمعنى اللغوي.
جاء في "الحرز" وشرح أبي شامة:
 وَتَسْهِيلُ أُخْرَى هَمْزَتَيْنِ بِكِلْمةٍ  * * *  سَمَا وَبِذَاتِ الفتْحِ خُلْفٌ لِتَجْمُلالمَّا  كانت الهمزة حرفًا جلْدًا على اللِّسان، في النطق به كلفة، بعيدَ المخرج،  يشبه بالسعلة لكونه نبرة من الصدور .. توصّل إلى تخفيفِه فسهل النطق به كما  تسهَّل الطرق الشاقة والعقبة المتكلف صعودها؛ فلهذا سُمي تخفيفها تسهيلا.ثمَّ تخفيفها يكون على ثلاثةِ أنواع: الإبدال والنقل وجعلها بين بين.
وتجتمع الأنواع الثلاثة في باب وقف حمزة وهشام.
وللنقل باب مختصّ به.
والإبدال له باب الهمز المفرد، وهو يقع في المتحركة والساكنة، وأمَّا النقل  وبين بين فلا يكونانِ إلاَّ في المتحركة، وهذا الباب وما بعده مُختصَّان  بما يسهَّل بين بين، ويقع فيهما ذكر الإبدال قليلا، ولفظ التسهيل وإن كان يشمل هذه الأنواع الثلاثة تسميةً من حيث اللغة والمعنى إلا أنه قد صار في اصطلاح القراء وكثرة استعمالهم وتردده في كلامهم كالمختص ببين بين أي تكون الهمزة بينها وبين الحرف الذي منه حركتها.
= = =
والأَوْلى بعد ذِكرِكم لنقْل حركة الهمزة كما ذكرتُم أن نقول بِسقوط الهمْزة نفسها؛ أي: سقوطها من النطق.
والله أعلم.
هذا ما قالَه أخي في الله القارئ المليجي ، والحمدُ لله أننا متفقانِ ولنْ نختلفَ ؛ فالمعنى الذي أردتُه كما يقولُ ـ باركَ اللهُ فيه ـ وصلَ ، وإنْ أخطأتُ في التعبيرِ ؛ فجزى اللهُ عنا أخانا في الله أبا ورشٍ خيرًا ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسلام

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
>    السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
>    فأما بالنسبةِ لقولِك : كيف سيكونُ معنى البيت عند جعل (حتى) هنا ابتدائيةً ؟ أرجو منكم بيان ذلك.
>    فاعلمْ ـ أيها الأخُ الكريمُ ـ أنَّ معنى كوْنِ حتى ابتدائيةً تُستأنفُ بها الجمل أيْ يصلحُ أنْ يكونَ ما بعدها جملةً ، اسميةً  أو فعليةَ ، وليسَ معنى ذلك أنْ تنقطعَ علاقةُ ما بَعدَها بما قبلَها ، بلْ إنها أي : حتى الابتدائية ـ  كما يقولُ صَاحبُ الجنى الداني ـ : تدخلُعلى جمْلةٍ مضمُونُها غَايةٌ لِشَيءٍ قبلَها ، فتشاركُ الجَارَّةَ والعاطفةَ  في معنى الغَايةِ.
> وقدِ اجتمعتِ الثلاثةُ في قولِ الشاعرِ:
> ألقى الصحيفةَ كي يُخفِّف رحلَه *** والزادَ حتى نعله ألقاها
> يُروى بِجرِّ النعلِ على أنَّ حتى جارَّةٌ، وبنصبِها على وجْهين: أحدُهما أنها عَاطفةٌ ، والآخرُ أنها ابتدائيةٌ ، والنصبُ بفعلٍ مقدرٍ، يفسِّرُهُ الظاهرُ منْ بابِ الاشتغالِ ، والرفعِ على أنَّها ابتدائيةٌ ، ونعْلُه مُبتدأٌ ، وألقاها خبرُه. 
> وعليه فمعنى البيتِ أيضًا : همْ عدولٌ إلى قتلِ عثمانَ
>   ثم قلْ لي برَبِّك : هل يختلفُ المعنى إذا قلْنا : ( قتلُ عثمانَ خلا ) جملة اسمية عنه إذا قلنا  : ( قتلُ عثمانَ خلا ) جملة فعلية ، تقدَّم فيها الفاعلُ على الفعْلِ على مذهبِ الكوفيين؟ 
>   هذا ولو أنَّك اخترتَ روايةَ الجَرِّ على حدِّ قولِه تعالى : حتَّى مطلعِ الفجر ، لكنَّا في غنًى عنْ كلِّ هذا ، والحَمْدُ لله أنَّك لم تعُدْ مُصِرًّا على روايةِ الرفعِ كما ذكرت ،


أنا سألتُ مستفسرا لأني كنت أظن أن (حتى) الابتدائية ينقطع ما بعدها عما قبلها!!
فجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السَلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
  فتَصَرُّفُكَ ـ يَا أخِي ـ فِي نقلِ حَرَكَةِ الهَمْزَةِ إلَى اللامِ السَّاكنةِ ، ثمَّ إسقاطِ الهمزةِ   ـ وهُو ما يُعرَفُ بالنقلِ عِندَ القرَّاءِ ـ في كلمَةِ : ( الأصل )، لضرورةِ الوزْنِ في قولِ السيوطي :
*850. وَلَا يَكُونُ حُكْمُ* *الَاصْلِ** آخِرَا ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا لِدَلِيلٍ آخَرَا
*تصرفٌ صحيحٌ ، وإنْ خالفتَ في ذلك طبعةَ ابنِ تيمية ، 
  ثم اعلمْ أنَّ رفعَ الشيخ الإثيوبي ـ حفظَه اللهُ  ـ لكلمةِ : ( قاطع ) في قولِ السيوطي : 
*847. وَلَا يَقُومُ خَبَرٌ عَلَى خِلَافْ ... فَرْعٍ لَنَا* *وَقَاطِعٌ** بَلَا خِلَافْ
*هُو الصَّوابُ ؛ ذلكَ لأنَّ الكلمةَ معطوفةٌ على كلمة : ( خبر ) ؛ إذ المعنى : أنَّ مِنْ شرطِ الفرع ألا يقومَ خبرٌ على خِلافِه ، ولا يقومَ قاطعٌ على خِلافِه في الحُكم ، 
  لكنِ اعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ فِي البيْتِ إيطاءً ؛ حَيْثُ كَرَّرَ السيوطِي كلمةَ الرَّويِّ  
  ثم اعْلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنني لاحَظْتُ أنَّك لوَّنتَ رقمَ البيتِ : ( 841 )باللونِ الأحْمَرِ ، فقلتُ في نفسِي : سيسألُ فيه أخُونا سُؤالًا ، لكنْ لم تفعَلْ ، فإنْ كنْتَ ـ يا أخِي ـ تقْصِدُ : هلِ الرَّاءُ في كَلِمَةِ : ( نشرطُهُ ) مكْسورةٌ أم مضْمومةٌ  ؟ فاعلمْ أنَّ الفعلَ شرَطَ ـ يا أخي ـ مِنْ بابي : نصَرَ ينصُرُ ، وضَرَبَ يضرِبُ ،  فيجُوزُ في عينِ المُضَارعِ الأمْرَانِ : الكسرُ والضمُّ
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
  السَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعد :
  فقد رسمتَ الفعلَ يفي في قول السيوطي : 
*132.    * *الْأَوَّلُ الدَّالُ عَلَيْهِ اللَّفْظُ فِي ... مَحَلِّ نُطْقٍ وَهْوَ  نَصٌّ إِنْ يَفِ
*رسمتَه بحذفِ آخرِه ، وهذا صحيحٌ فالفعلُ مجزومٌ بإنْ ، وعلامة الجزمِ حذفُ حرفِ العلة , وهذا ما جرَى عليه كثيرٌ من المُحقِّقين سواءٌ في المضارعِ المجزومِ أو الأمرِ ، وهُوـ كما تعلمُ ـ يُبنى على ما يُجْزمُ به مُضَارعُه انظرْ إلى ضبطِ الشيخ شاكر لألفية السيوطي في قوله :
لاسِيَّما إنْ يُوجَدَا في عَصْر ***** واشترَكَا شَيْخًا وَراوٍ فادْرِ
  فقد حذفَ ـ رحمَه اللهُ ـ لام َالفعل ، لأنَّه مبنيٌّ على حذفِ حرفِ العلَّة ، والسؤالُ الآنَ : لِمَ لمْ تلتزم ذلك في رسمِ الفعلِ نفسِه في قوله ـ يرحمُه اللهُ ـ :
*820. وَقِيلَ فِي الْأَسْبَابِ وَالشَّرْطِ وَفِي ... مَوَانِعٍ، وَقِيلَ حَيْثُ لَمْ* *تَفِي
* أمْ أنَّ هناك سرًّا لم أقفْ عليه ، قد يقالُ : إنَّ الفعلَ مجزومٌ ، وعلامة الجزم حذفُ الياءِ ، وأمَّا هذه الياءُ فهي الوصل :
  والوصلُ مدٌّ جاءَ عن إشباع  *** رويِّهم أو هاءُ الاتباع  ؟
  أقول : إنْ قيلَ ذلك فهلِ التزمَ أحدٌ إضافةَ الواوِ وصلًا  للرويِّ المرفوع ؟ وأنا قلتُ : المرفوع ، ولم أقل : المنصوب ؛ لأننا نثبتُ فيه الألفَ وصْلًا ؛ لاصطلاحِ الناسِ على ذلكَ ، مثل :
  أنا من بدَّل بالكتب الصحابا  ****  لم أجِدْ لي وافيًا إلا الكتابا
  وقدْ يُقال ـ كما قالَ الشيخَ الإثيوبي ـ : إنَّ إثباتَ الياءِ لغةٌ ، كمَا في قوْلِ الشَّاعرِ :
ألمْ يأتيكَ وَالأنباءُ تنمي ... بما لاقتْ لبونُ بني زياد ؟
   ـ قدْ يُقالُ ذلك ـ ، غيرَ أنَّ الصحيحَ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ إثبَاتَ الياءِ هنا ؛ لضرورةِ الشعرِ ، كما نصَّ على ذلك المحقِّقُون ، ومنهم ابنُ هشام في أوضحِ المسالك ؛ فارجِعْ إليه ،
  واعْلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنني لا ألْزِمُكَ برسْمٍ مُعيَّنٍ ، وَلكنْ أرْجُو أنْ تجْريَ على نمَطٍ واحِدٍ ؛ حتَّى لا يُقال : يُفرِّقُ بينَ المُتمَاثلين  ، واعْلمْ أيْضًا أنني كثيرًا ما أقعُ في هذا ؛ لانشغالي عند النظم بالمعاني ، لكن  لا أريدُ لأخي أنْ يقعَ فيما أقعُ فيه ، 
  هذا ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السَّلام عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وَبعْدُ :
فأرْجُو أنْ تفتحَ دالَ كلمةِ : ( عنْد ) في قولِ السيوطي :
*853. (الرَّابِعُ الْعِلَّةُ) عِنْدِ أَهْلِ ... حَقٍّ مُعَرِّفٌ وَحُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ*
حيثُ ضبطتَها بالكسرِ سهْوًا ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
>    السَلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
> ....
>   ثم اعْلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنني لاحَظْتُ أنَّك لوَّنتَ رقمَ البيتِ : ( 841 )باللونِ الأحْمَرِ ، فقلتُ في نفسِي : سيسألُ فيه أخُونا سُؤالًا ، لكنْ لم تفعَلْ ، فإنْ كنْتَ ـ يا أخِي ـ تقْصِدُ : هلِ الرَّاءُ في كَلِمَةِ : ( نشرطُهُ ) مكْسورةٌ أم مضْمومةٌ  ؟ فاعلمْ أنَّ الفعلَ شرَطَ ـ يا أخي ـ مِنْ بابي : نصَرَ ينصُرُ ، وضَرَبَ يضرِبُ ،  فيجُوزُ في عينِ المُضَارعِ الأمْرَانِ : الكسرُ والضمُّ
>   هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .


نعم يا شيخنا، وقد نسيتُ التنبيه!
أما قوله: (حيث لم تفي) فالقول فيها كما تفضلتم، والذي فهمته أن الحذف هنا أولى.
ويبدو أنني سأتعمَّدُ  الخطأ بعد ذلك لأظفر بتلك الفوائد والفرائد (ابتسامة)
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فتح البارى

865. وَجَازَ تَعْلِيلٌ بِمَا لَا نَطَّلِعْ .... نَحْنُ عَلَى حِكْمَتِهِ فَإِنْ قُطِعْ
 866. بِنَفْيِهَا فِي صُورَةٍ فَالْحُجَّهْ .... يَثْبُتُ فِيهَا الْحُكْمُ لِلْمَظِنَّهْ
 867. وَالْجَدَلِيُّو  نَ انْتَفَى وَالْقَاصِرَهْ .... قَوْمٌ أَبَوْهَا مُطْلَقًا مُكَابَرَهْ
 868. وَقِيلَ لَا مَنْصُوصَةٌ أَوْ مُجْمَعُ .... وَالْمُرْتَضَى جَوَازُهَا وَتَنْفَعُ
 869. فِي مَنْعِ الِالْحَاقِ وَفِي الْمُنَاسَبَهْ .... تُعْرَفُ وَاعْتِضَادِ نَصٍّ صَاحَبَهْ
 870. وَعِنْدَ الِامْتِثَالِ أَيْ لِأَجْلِهِ .... يَزْدَادُ أَجْرًا فَوْقَ أَجْرِ فِعْلِهِ
 871. وَلَا تُعَدَّى عِنْدَ كَوْنِهَا مَحَلّْ .... حُكْمٍ وَخَاصَ جُزْئِهِ وَالْوَصْفَ جَلّْ
 872. وَجَوَّزُوا التَّعْلِيلَ فِي الْمُنْتَخَبِ .... عِنْدَ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ بِاسْمٍ لَقَبِ
 873. وَجَزْمًا الْمُشْتَقُّ وَالْمَبْنِيُّ .... مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ شَبَهٌ صُورِيُّ
 874. وَجَوَّزَ الْجُلُّ بِعِلَّتَيْنِ .... بَلِ ادَّعَوْا وُقُوعَهُ بِتَيْنِ
 875. وَقِيلَ فِي الْمَنْصُوصِ لَا مَا اسْتُنْبِطَا .... وَعَكْسُهُ يُحْكَى وَلَكِنْ غُلِّطَا
 876. وَقِيلَ فِي تَعَاقُبٍ وَالْمَنْعَا .... رَأَى إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ شَرْعَا
 877. وَالْآمِدِيُّ الْقَطْعُ بِامْتِنَاعِهِ .... عَقْلًا إِذِ الْمُحَالُ في إِيقَاعِهِ
 878. وَجَازَ حُكْمَانِ بِعِلَّةٍ وَلَوْ ...تَضَادَدَا وَالْمَنْعَ وَالْفَرْقَ حَكَوْا
 879. وَمِنْ شُرُوطِهِ كَمَا تَقَرَّرَا .... أَنْ لََا يُرَى ثُبُوتُهَا مُؤَخَّرَا
 880. عَنْ حُكْمِ الَاصْلِ عِنْدَنَا وَأَنْ لَا .... تَعُودَ بِالْإِبْطَالِ فِيهِ أَصْلَا
 881. وَإِنْ تَعُدْ عَلَيْهِ بِالْخُصُوصِ .... لَا بِالْعُمُومِ الْخُلْفُ فِي النُّصُوصِ
 882. وَأَنَّ مُسْتَنْبَطَهَا مَا وَرَدَا .... مُعَارَضًا بِمَا يُنَافِي وُجِدَا
 883. فِي الْأَصْلِ لَا الْفَرْعِ لَنَا وَأَنْ لَا ... تُنَافِي إِجْمَاعًا وَنَصًّا يُتْلَى
 884. وَلَمْ تَزِدْ عَلَى الَّذِي حَوَاهُ .... إِنْ خَالَفَ الْمَزِيدُ مُقْتَضَاهُ
 885. وَأَنْ تَكُونَ ذَاتَ تَعْيِينٍ فَلَا....تَعْلِيل  َ بِالْمُبْهَمِ أَوْ وَصَفًا جَلَا
 886. غَيْرَ مُقَدَّرٍ وَغَيْرَ شَامِلِ ..... دَلِيلُهَا لِحُكْمِ فَرْعٍ حَاصِلِ
 887. بِجِهَةِ الْعُمُومِ وَالْخُصُوصِ .... وَالْخُلْفُ فِي الثَّلَاثِ عَنْ نُصُوصِ
 888. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا كَوْنُهَا فِي الْفَرْعِ .... أَوْ حُكْمِ الَاصْلِ ثَابِتًا بِالْقَطْعِ
 889. وَلَا انْتِفَاءُ مَذْهَبِ الصَّحَابِي .... مُخَالِفًا لَهَا عَلَى الصَّوَابِ
 890. أَمَّا انْتِفَا مُعَارِضٍ فَمَبْنِي .... عَلَى جَوَازِ عِلَّتَيْنِِ أَعْنِي
 891. وَصْفًا لَهَا يَصْلُحُ لاَ مُنَافِي .... لَكِنْ يَؤُولُ الْأَمْرُ لِاخْتِلَافِ
 892. كَالطَّعْمِ مَعْ كَيْلٍ بِبُرٍّ لَمْ يُنَافْ ... وَفِي كَتُفَّاحٍ يَؤُولُ لِلْخِلَافْ
 893. وَلَيْسَ نَفْيُ الْوَصْفِ عَنْ فَرْعٍ لَزِمْ .... مُعْتَرِضًا وَقِيلَ أَلْزِمْ وَالْتَزِمْ
 894. ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ ذَكَرَ الْفَرْقَ وَلَا .... إِبْدَاءُ أَصْلٍ شَاهِدٍ فِيمَا اعْتَلَى
 895. لِلْمُسْتَدِلِّ الدَّفْعُ لِلْمُوَارَبَهْ .... بِالْمَنْعِ وَالْقَدْحِ وَبِالْمُطَالَب  َهْ
 896. بِكَوْنِهِ مُؤَثِّرًا وَالشَّبَهِ ..... إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ سَبْرٌ وَتَقْسِيمٌ بِهِ
 897. وَبِبَيَانِ أَنَّ مَا عَدَاهُ فِي .... صُورَةٍ اسْتَقَلَّ لَوْ هَذَا يَفِي
 898. بِظَاهِرٍ عَامٍ إِذَا لَمْ يَعْتَرِضْ .... تَعْمِيمَهُ وَإِنْ يَقُلْ لِلْمُعْتَرِضْ
 899. قَدْ ثَبَتَ الْحُكْمُ بِهَا مَعَ انْتِفَا ... وَصْفِكَ فَالدَّفْعُ بِهَذَا مَا كَفَى
 900. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعْ ذَاكَ وَصْفُ الْمُسْتَدِلّْ .... وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَقَالَ يَنْخَزِلْ
 901. ثُمَّ إِذَا مُعْتَرِضٌ أَبْدَى خَلَفْ .... مُلْغًى فَذَا تَعَدُّدَ الْوَضْعِ عُرِفْ
 902. فَائِدَةُ الْإِلْغَاءِ زَالَتْ إِلَّا ... أَنْ يُلْغِيَ الْمُبْدَى مَنِ اسْتَدَلَّا
 903. لَا بِقُصُورِهِ وَضَعْفِ الْمَعْنَى ... إِنْ سَلَّمَ الْمَظِنَّةَ اللَّتْ تُعْنَى
 904. وَقِيلَ يَكْفِي فِيهِمَا وَهَلْ كَفَى ... رُجْحَانُ وَصْفِ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ اخْتُلِفَا
 905. وَبِاخْتِلَافِ الْجِنْسِ لِلْحِكْمَةِ قَدْ .... يَأْتِي اعْتِرَاضٌ مَعَ كَوْنِهِ اتَّحَدْ
 906. ضَابِطُ أَصْلِهِ وَفَرْعٍ فَيُصَارْ .... لِحَذْفِهِ خُصُوصَهُ عَنِ اعْتِبَارْ
 907. وَإِنْ تَكُ الْعِلَّةُ فَقْدَ شَرْطٍ اوْ ..... وُجُودَ مَانِعٍ فَجُلُّهُمْ رَأَوْا
 908. يَلْزَمُ مِنْ ذَاكَ وُجُودُ الْمُقْتَضِى .... وَالْفَخْرُ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ ذَا لَا يَرْتَضِي
بعض التنبيهات
871. في ط.ابن تيمية: (تتعدى)!
886. في غير ط. ابن تيمية: (بحكم)، والشيخ لم يذكر فيها شيئا !
903. في نسخة: (اللذ)
تنبيه: كتبت المشاركة على عجالة ولم أنظر فيها جيدا !، لأنَّ هناك مشكلةً واجهتني!، كلما نسختُ الأبياتَ من الوورد تغير الخطُّ وأصبحتِ الكلماتُ ملتصقةً ببعضها!، مما كلفني وقتا وجهدا كبيرين!، ولعلي أعود لها مرة أخرى لأضيفَ بعض التعليقات-إن شاء الله-، لأن وقتَ الصلاة قد حان.
 أرجو ممن له عناية بالوورد أن يفيدني حتى لا تتكرر المشكلة!
 ادعوا لأخيكم بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في اللهِ فتح الباري ، 
السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
  فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ قولَ السيوطي :
 .  883 فِي الْأَصْلِ لَا الْفَرْعِ لَنَا وَأَنْ لَا ... تُنَافِي إِجْمَاعًا وَنَصًّا يُتْلَى
  غيرُ موزونٍ بهذا الضبطِ ؛ ولكي نصلحَ مِنْ أمرِه يكونُ أمامَنا خيارَانِ :
  أولهما : أنْ نحذفَ الفتحةَ التي هِي علامةُ نصْبِ الفعْلِ : ( تنافي ) ، ثم نحذفَ الياءَ ؛ فيكونُ البيتُ :
فِي الْأَصْلِ لَا الْفَرْعِ لَنَا وَأَنْ لَا ... تُنَافِ إِجْمَاعًا وَنَصًّا يُتْلَى
  وثانيهما : أنْ نجعلَ همزةَ القطعِ في : ( إجماعًا ) همزةَ وصلٍ ، أوْ كما يقولونَ بدرجِ الهمزةِ ؛ وعليهِ يكونُ الرَّسمُ :
فِي الْأَصْلِ لَا الْفَرْعِ لَنَا وَأَنْ لَا ... تُنَافِيَ اجْمَاعًا وَنَصًّا يُتْلَى
  وبهذا الرسمِ أو بذاك يستقيمُ الوزنُ ، وأنا ـ يا أخي ـ أفضِّلُ الخيَارَ الثانيَ ؛ لأَنَّ دَرجَ الهمزة أَخَفُّ مِنْ حَذفِ علامةِ الإعْرابِ ، وحذفِ لامِ الكلمةِ ، هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخنا، وكنتُ أتصورُ أنَّ عدمَ وضعِ الفتحةِ على (الياء) كافٍ على الخيار الأول، والخيارُ الثاني أفضلُ كما تفضلتم.

----------


## فتح البارى

تنبيهات:
871. في ط.ابن تيمية: (ولا تتعدى) مع أن الشيخ قال هناك!: بحذف إحدى التائين.اهـ !!
872. وفي نسخة: (باسمِ اللقب)
886. قال الشيخ-حفظه الله- : وهذا البيت اختلف فيه العروض مع الضرب، فلو قال بدله:
بنفيها في صورةٍ للحجةِ .... يثبُت فيها الحكمُ للمظنةِ
لسلم من الاختلاف المذكور. اهـ
900. في نسخة: (وعندي ينخزل)، وعليه فهو من قول الناظم. اهـ

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
  فقد سجَّلتُ بمجلسِ اللغةِ العربيةِ مُشاركةً بعنوانِ : سؤالٌ لأهلِ الرَّسمِ ، تتعلَّقُ برسمِ الفعل : (يَئُولُ ) الوارد في قول السيوطي :
. 891 وَصْفًا لَهَا يَصْلُحُ لاَ مُنَافِي .... لَكِنْ يَؤُولُ الْأَمْرُ لِاخْتِلَافِ
892  .  كَالطَّعْمِ مَعْ كَيْلٍ بِبُرٍّ لَمْ يُنَافْ ... وَفِي كَتُفَّاحٍ يَؤُولُ لِلْخِلَافْ
  فارجع إليها ؛ فلرُبَّما تجدُ فيها فائدةً ، تفيدك في ضبطِ هذا الفعلِ ، وقد نبَّهْتك إلى ذلكَ من قبل ، فانظرْ ماذا ترى ،
  هذا ، والله الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

> 886. في غير ط. ابن تيمية: (بحكم)، والشيخ لم يذكر فيها شيئا !


لم يذكرِ الشيخُ نسخةً أخرى!
 ووجدتُها: (بحكم) في النسخة المحققة لشرح السيوطي مكتبة الإيمان، وفي المتن المطبوع للكوكب مكتبة المنار !!
 وأظن أن (لحكم) أولى، فما رأي مشايخنا؟!

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخِي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
>    السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
>   فقد سجَّلتُ بمجلسِ اللغةِ العربيةِ مُشاركةً بعنوانِ : سؤالٌ لأهلِ الرَّسمِ ، تتعلَّقُ برسمِ الفعل : (يَئُولُ ) الوارد في قول السيوطي :
> . 891 وَصْفًا لَهَا يَصْلُحُ لاَ مُنَافِي .... لَكِنْ يَؤُولُ الْأَمْرُ لِاخْتِلَافِ
> 892  .  كَالطَّعْمِ مَعْ كَيْلٍ بِبُرٍّ لَمْ يُنَافْ ... وَفِي كَتُفَّاحٍ يَؤُولُ لِلْخِلَافْ
>   فارجع إليها ؛ فلرُبَّما تجدُ فيها فائدةً ، تفيدك في ضبطِ هذا الفعلِ ، وقد نبَّهْتك إلى ذلكَ من قبل ، فانظرْ ماذا ترى ،
>   هذا ، والله الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .


جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخنا، واعذرني فقد نسيتُ!، وسأعيد كتابة المتن بالتصحيحات في موضوع آخرَ بعد الانتهاء من ضبطه -إن شاء الله-.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمة اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
  فقدْ ذكرتُمْ في التنبيهاتِ على قولِ السيوطي :
 871 . وَلَا تُعَدَّى عِنْدَ كَوْنِهَا مَحَلّْ .... حُكْمٍ وَخَاصَ جُزْئِهِ وَالْوَصْفَ جَلّْ
  أنَّ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيمية : (ولا تتعدَّى) معَ أنَّ الشيخَ قالَ هُناكَ : بحذفِ إحدى التاءَين.اهـ  !!
  وأقولُ : إنَّ الوزنَ لا يستقيمُ معَ وجُودِ التاءَينِ معًا إلا بِحذْفِ واوِ العطفِ ؛ فيكون البيتُ :
لَا تَتَعَدَّى عِنْدَ كَوْنِهَا مَحَلّْ .... حُكْمٍ وَخَاصَ جُزْئِهِ وَالْوَصْفَ جَلّْ
  لكنْ لكونِِ الواوِ مطلوبةً يتعينُ حَذفُ إحدى التاءَين سَواءٌ بُنِيَ الفعْلُ للفاعلِ أو للمفعولِ ، وقدْ أحْسنْتَ فيما فعلْتَ بالإبقاءِ على الوَّاوِ وحذفِ تاءٍ ؛ فذلك أي : حذفُ إحْدى التاءين لغةٌ ،
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

> 886. في ط. ابن تيمية: (بحكم)، والشيخ لم يذكر فيها شيئا !
> لم يذكرِ الشيخُ نسخةً أخرى!
>  ووجدتُها: (بحكم) في النسخة المحققة لشرح السيوطي مكتبة الإيمان، وفي المتن المطبوع للكوكب مكتبة المنار !!
>  وأظن أن (لحكم) أولى، فما رأي مشايخنا؟!


نظرت في هذه المخطوطة=هنا صفحة رقم 20، فوجدتها: (بحكم)
تنبيه:
 قلت قبل: في غير طبعة ابن تيمية:(بحكم)
والصواب: في طبعة ابن تيمية: (بحكم) وفي ط.ابن الجوزي ومصعب ابن عمير: (لحكم)
وهو سبق قلم، والله المستعان!

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
  السلام عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
  فاعلمْ ـ رحمنِي اللهُ وإيَّاكَ ـ أنَّ الهاءَ المنقلبةَ  عن تاءِ التأنيثِ لا تصلحُ أنْ تكونَ رويًّا , وإنما تكونُ وصلًا ؛ وعليهِ فقدْ أصابَ الشيخُ حينما حكمَ باختلافِ العروضِ والضربِ في الرويِّ في قولِ السيوطي :
 . 866 بِنَفْيِهَا فِي صُورَةٍ فَالْحُجَّهْ .... يَثْبُتُ فِيهَا الْحُكْمُ لِلْمَظِنَّهْ
  كما أنَّه أحسنَ ـ أحسنَ اللهُ إليهِ ـ حينما قالَ : 
  لو قالَ بدله :
بنفيها في صورةٍ للحُجَّةِ .... يثبُت فيها الحكمُ للمَظِنًَّةِ
لسلمَ من الاختلافِ المذكورِ )
  لكِنْ ـ يا أخي ـ هل حَذَفَ الشيخُ بيْتَ السيوطي مِنَ النظمِ ، وأثبتَ ما رآهُ صَوابًا مكانَ ما انحذف ؟ ؟ لا ، لمْ يفعَلِ الشيخُ شيئًا منْ ذلكَ ، بل أبقَى على بيْتِ السيوطيِّ كما هو ، ونبَّهَ في الحَاشيةِ ،  وهذا هُو الصَّوابُ ؛ مُحَافظةً على النصِّ الأصليِّ ،
  وعليه كانَ الواجِبُ عليكَ ـ يا أخي ـ ألا تضَعَ مَكانَ الباءْ لامًا في 
  قولِ السيوطي :
 . 886 غَيْرَ مُقَدَّرٍ وَغَيْرَ شَامِلِ ..... دَلِيلُهَا لِحُكْمِ فَرْعٍ حَاصِلِ
  صحيحٌ أنَّ المعنى يشهدُ لكَ ؛ إذِ المرادُ : أنَّ مِنْ شُرُوطِ الإلحَاقِ ألا يكونَ دليلُ العلَّةِ شاملًا لحكمِ الفرعِ بعمومِه أو خصوصِه ، لَكِنْ لمْ يكنْ ينبَغِي أنْ تفعلَ ذلكَ ؛ لسببين :
  أولهما : المحافظةُ على النصِّ الأصليِّ لا سيما أنَّ النسخَ جميعَها اتفقتْ على ذكرِ الباءِ ، وليسَ اللامَ 
  وثانيهما : أنَّ حُروفَ الجرِّ تتناوبُ ؛ فقد يُؤدِّي الحرفُ مَعنى حرْفٍ آخرَ ، وقدْ يكونُ السيوطيُّ عَدّى اسمَ الفاعلِ بالباءِ ؛ لتضمينِه معنى اسمٍ آخرَ يتعدَّى بالباء ، 
  هذا ولوْ جازَ أنْ يفعلَ المرءُ ما فعلتَ لغَيَّرْتُ كثيرًا مِنَ الأبياتِ التي لا تروقُ لي بهذا النظمِ المباركِ ،
    خلاصةٌ القولِ أنَّه كانَ يسعُكَ أنْ تثبتَ الأصلَ في النظمِ ، وتنبِّهَ على ما تراهُ أفضلَ أوصوابًا في الحاشية ،
 هذا ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله ، فتح الباري ،
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فلمْ تذكرْ لي قبل أنْ أكتبَ المشاركةَ الأخيرةَ أنَّ طبعةَ ابنِ الجوزيِّ ومصعبِ بن عمير أثبتتْ اللام بدلًا من الباء ؛ ولهذا قلتُ بناءً على قولِك الأوَّلِ : اتفقتِ النسخُ جميعُها على إثباتِ الباءِ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

> 886. غَيْرَ مُقَدَّرٍ وَغَيْرَ شَامِلِ ..... دَلِيلُهَا لِحُكْمِ فَرْعٍ حَاصِلِ


هناك احتمالان:
 الأول: أن يكونَ الشيخُ قد وقفَ على نسخةٍ أخرى ونسِيَ أن يُنَبِّهَ على ذلك!.
 والثاني: أن يكونَ هذا من أخطاء الطباعة في هاتين الطبعتين!، وهي كثيرة!، ولكن الميزة في هاتين الطبعتين أنَّ فيهما زياداتٍ وتراجُعاتٍ ونسخًا أخرى.
 ولكن ما العمل؟!

----------


## فتح البارى

*مَسَالِكُ الْعِلَّةِ*
*909. الْأَوَّلُ (**الْإِجْمَاعُ**) فَـ(**النَّصُّ**) الْعَلِي......مِثْ  لُ لِعِلَّةِ كَذَا ثُمَّ يَلِي*
*910. لِسَبَبٍ وَبَعْدُ مِنْ أَجْلِ فَكَيْ.......وَمَع  هَا* *إِذَنْ** أَوِ الظَّاهِرُ أَيْ*
*911. كَاللاَّمِ فَالْإِضْمَارِ فَالْبَا فَالْفَا.......مِن   شَارِعٍ فَمِنْ فَقِيهٍ* *يُلْفَى*
*912. رَاوٍ فَغَيْرِهِ وَمِنْهُ* *فَاقْتَفِ**........إِنَّ وَإِذْ وَمَا مَضَى فِي الْأَحْرُفِ*
*913. الثَّالِثُ (**الْإِيـمَا**) اقْتِرَانُ الْوَصْفِ...**اللَّفْظِ لَا مُسْتَنْبَطٍ مَعْ خُلْفِ*
*914. بِالْحُكْمِ أَيًّا كَانَ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنِ.......**مُعَلِّلًا** كَانَ بَعِيدَ الْمَقْرَنِ*
*915. كَحُكْمِهِ بَعْدَ سَمَاعِ وَصْفِ....أَوْ ذِكْرِهِ فِي الْحُكْمِ وَصْفًا مَنْفِي*
*916. مُفَادُهُ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعْلِيلَا.......**أَوْ** بَيْنَ حُكْمَيْنِ أَتَى تَفْصِيلَا*
*917. بِوَصْفٍ اوْ بِشَرْطٍ اوْ بِاسْتِثْنَا.....  َوْ غَايَةٍ أَوْ نَحْوِهَا لَكِنَّا*
*918. أَوْ كَوْنِهِ قَدْ رَتَّبَ الْحُكْمَ عَلَى....وَصْفٍ وَمِنْ مُفَوِّتٍ قَدْ حَظَلَا*
*919. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا أَنْ يُنَاسِبَ الَّذِي....أُومِي إِلَيْهِ الْحُكْمَ فِي الْقَوْلِ الشَّذِي*
*920. الرَّابِعُ(**التَّقْسِيمُ وَالسَّبْرُ**)وَذَا....حَصْرُك   الَاوْصَافَ وَإِبْطَالُ اللَّذَا*
*921. لَيْسَ بِصَالِحٍ فَفِي الْبَاقِي انْحَصَرْ.....وَي  كْتَفَى فِيهِ بِقَوْلِ مَنْ نَظَرْ*
*922. بَحَثْتُ وَالْأَصْلُ الْعَدَمْ فَلَمْ أَجِدْ....وَظَنُّ  هُ يَكْفِيهِ أَعْنِي الْمُجْتَهِدْ*
*923. وَالْحَصْرُ وَالْإِبْطَالُ حَيْثُ عَنَّا.......قَطْع  ا فَقَطْعِيٌّ وَإِلَّا ظَنَّا*
*924. وَهْوَ لَدَى الْأَكْثَرِ لِلْمُنَاظِرِ....  مَعَ الْخُصُومِ حُجَّةٌ وَالنَّاظِرِ*
*925. ثَالِثُهَا لِنَاظِرٍ وَالرَّابِعُ......  ..إِنْ لَيْسَ في تَعْلِيلِهِ مُنَازِعُ*
*926. فَإِنْ بِوَصْفٍ زَائِدٍ خَصْمٌ يَفِي......بَيَانَ  هُ الصَّلَاحَ لَمْ يُكَلَّفِ*
*927. وَالْمُسْتَدِلّ  ُ لَا انْقِطَاعَ خَذَلَهْ .....حَتَّى إِذَا يَعْجَزُ عَنْ أَنْ يُبْطِلَهْ*
*928. وَحَيْثُ أَبْطَلَا سِوَى وَصْفَيْنِ......فَ  لْيَكْفِهِ التَّرْدِيدُ بَيْنَ ذَيْنِ*
*929. مِنْ طُرُقِ الْإِبْطَالِ أَنْ يُبَيِّنَا....لِل  ْخَصْمِ أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ طَرْدٌ لَوْ هُنَا*
*930. وَأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَظْهَرِ الْمُنَاسَبَهْ..  .....فِيهِ وَيَكْفِي لَمْ أَجِدْ مُنَاسَبَهْ*
*931. مِنْ بَعْدِ بَحْثٍ فَإِنِ الْخَصْمُ ادَّعَى...أَنَّ كَذَاكَ وَصْفَهُ الَّذِي رَعَى*
*932. فَمَا لَهُ بَيَانُهَا لِلِانْتِقَالْ..  ....بَلْ رَجَّحَ السَّبْرَ بِتَكْثِيرِ الْمَحَالْ*
*933. الْخَامِسُ(**الْإِخَالَةُ الْمُنَاسَبَهْ**).....وَسَمِّ (تَخْرِيجَ الْمَنَاطِ) كَاسِبَهْ*
*934. تَعْيِينُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِإِبْدَا........مُ  نَاسِبٍ مَعَ اقْتِرَانٍ قَصْدَا*
*935. تَحَقُّقُ اسْتِقْلَالِهِ بِنَفْيِ مَا.....سِوَاهُ بِالسَّبْرِ وَمَا قَدْ لَايَمَا*
*936. فِي الْعُرْفِ فِعْلُ الْعُقَلَا الْمُنَاسِبُ....و  َقِيلَ بَلْ دَافِعُ ضُرٍّ جَالِبُ*
*937. وَقِيلَ مَا تَلْقَاهُ بِالْقَبُولِ.....  ِينَ عَرَضْتَهُ عَلَى الْعُقُولِ*
*938. وَقِيلَ وَصْفٌ ظَاهِرٌ لَهُ انْضِبَاطْ....يَح  ْصُلُ عَقْلًا إِذْ بِهِ الْحُكْمُ يُنَاطْ*
*939. صَالِحٌ* *انْ** يَكُونَ شَرْعٌ قَصَدَهْ....مِنْ جَلْبِ إِصْلَاحٍ وَدَفْعِ مَفْسَدَهْ*
*940. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَمْ يَنْضَبِطْ أَوْ مَا ظَهَرْ.....مُلَاز  مٌ وَهْوَ الْمَظِنَّةُ اعْتُبِرْ*
*941.* *وَقُسِّمَ** الْحُصُولُ لِلْمَقْصُودِ مِنْ...مَا شُرِعَ الْحُكْمُ لَهُ عِلْمًا وَظَنّْ*
*942. كَالْبَيْعِ وَالْقِصَاصِ أَوْ مُحْتَمِلَا.....ع  لَى السَّوَا كَحَدِّ خَمْرٍ مَثَلَا*
*943. أَوْ نَفْيُهُ أَرْجَحَ مِثْلُ أَنْ نَكَحْ.....آيِسَة   قَصْدَ وِلَادٍ وَالْأَصَحّْ*
*944. جَوَازُ تَعْلِيلٍ بِكُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا.....**مِثْلُ** جَوَازِ الْقَصْرِ إِذْ تَنَعَّمَا*
*945. وَإِنْ يَفُتْ قَطْعًا فَقِيلَ يُعْتَبَرْ......وَ  عِنْدَنَا الْأَصَحُّ مَا لَهُ أَثَرْ*
*946. فِيهِ تَعَبُّدٌ كَالِاسْتِبْرَا وَقَدْ......بَاعَ وَفي مَجْلِسِ بَيْعٍ اسْتَرَدّْ*
*947. أَوْ لَا مِثَالُهُ لُحُوقُ النَّسَبِ.....لِم  شْرِقِيٍّ زَوْجُهُ بِالْمَغْرِبِ*
*948. ثُمَّ الْمُنَاسِبُ ثَلاَثًا قُسِمَا.....مَا بِالضَّرُورِيِّ لَدَيْهِمْ وُسِمَا*
*949. وَبَعْدَهُ الْحَاجِيُّ فَالتَّحْسِينِي  ....فَذُو الضَّرُورَةِ كَحِفْظِ الدِّينِ*
*950. فَالنَّفْسِ فَالْعَقْلِ فَالَانْسَابِ فَمَالْ....وَالْع  ِرْضِ وَالْمُلْحَقُ مَا بِهِ اكْتِمَالْ*
*951. كَحَدِّ نَزْرِ مُسْكِرٍ وَالثَّانِي.....ب  يْعٌ فَإِيـجَارٌ وَقَدْ يُدَانِي*
*952. أَوَّلَهَا وَكَالْخِيَارِ مُكْمِلُهْ.....وَ  لثَّالِثُ الْمَعْرُوفُ لَا يُزَلْزِلُهْ*
*953. كَسَلْبِ عَبْدٍ مَنْصِبَ الشَّهَادَةِ.....  َلِيهِ مَا عَارَضَ كَالْكِتَابَةِ*
*954. ثُمَّ الْمُنَاسِبُ إِذَا يُعْتَبَرُ.....فِ * *عَيْنِ حُكْمٍ* *عَيْنُ** وَصْفٍ يَظْهَرُ*
*955. بِنَصٍّ اوْ إِجْمَاعٍ الْمُؤَثِّرُ.....  َوْ لَا بِأَنْ كَانَ بِهِ الْمُعْتَبَرُ*
*956. تَرْتِيبُ حُكْمِهِ عَلَى الْوَفْقِ وَلَوْ...**لِلْجِنْسِ في الْجِنْسِ مُلَائِمًا رَأَوْا*
*957. أَوْ ث**َ**بَتَ الْإِلْغَا فَلَا يُعَلَّلُ......بِه  ِ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُثْبَتَا فَالْمُرْسَلُ*
*958. وَمَالِكٌ يَقْبَلُ هَذَا مُطْلَقَا....وَاب  ْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي كَادَ أَنْ يُوَافِقَا*
*959. مَعَ الْمُنَادَاةِ عَلَيْهِ بِالنَّكِيرْ...و  مُطْلَقًا قَدْ رَدَّهُ الْجَمُّ الْغَفِيرْ*
*960. وَآخَرُونَ في الْعِبَادَاتِ وَمَا....دَلَّ عَلَى اعْتِبَارِهِ مَا قَدْ سَمَا*
*961. فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ وَهْوَ حَقٌّ قَطْعَا.....وَذَا  َ مَا لِلِاضْطِرَارِ يُرْعَى*
*962. مَصْلَحَةٌ كُلِّيَّةٌ قَطْعِيَّةُ.....و  شَرْطُ قَطْعِهَا رَآهُ الْحُجَّةُ*
*963. لِلْقَطْعِ بِالْقَوْلِ بِهِ لَا أَصْلِهِ....قَالَ وَظَنُّهُ الْقَوِي كَمِثْلِهِ* 
*بعض التنبيهات:*
*911. في ط.ابن تيمية: (يلقى)!*
*912. في نسخة: (فاقتفي)*
*914. في ط.ابن تيمية: (معلَّلا)، ولكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله-: بصيغة اسم الفاعل.اهـ*
*916. في ط.ابن تيمية: (وبين حكمين..)*
*941. في ط.ابن تيمية: (وقسِم...)*
*954. في ط.ابن تيمية: (..عينَ وصفٍ يُظهِر)*
وضعتُ هذه المشاركة أيضا على عجلة من أمري!، لأني واجهتُ مشاكلَ في الاتصال بالشبكة، ولا أدري هل المشكلة من عندي أم في المجلس!، لأن باقي المواقع تفتح معي!، وسأعود -إن شاء الله- لأضيف بعض الأشياء، ولأستفسر بعض الاستفسارات.
وادعوا لأخيكم بالتوفيق والسداد.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمة اللهِ وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
  فقد ضبطتَ ـ رحمني اللهُ وإيَّاك ـ كلمةَ : ( فعل ) في قولِ السيوطي :
* . 936* فِي الْعُرْفِ فِعْلُ الْعُقَلَا الْمُنَاسِبُ....و  َقِيلَ بَلْ دَافِعُ ضُرٍّ جَالِبُ 
 ـ ضبطتَها ـ بالرفْعِ ؛ فما وجه ذلك ؟
 إنَّ المعنى يقضي أنْ تكونَ الكلمةُ مفعُولًا به للفعل : ( لايم ) ؛ إذْ سِيقَ هذا البيتُ لتعريفِ المناسبِ ، فما هُو ؟ إنَّه الذي لاءَمَ في العُرف فعْلَ العقلاءِ ؛ وبالتالي فلا وجْهَ هُنا  ـ فيمَا أرَى ـ لرفْعِ الكلمَةِ ،
 هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

نعم يا شيخنا، وهو خطأ غير مقصود مني، ولو كنت خالفتُ المطبوع لنبهتُ كعادتي،
وقد قال الشيخ الشيخ الإثيوبي-حفظه الله-: (فعلَ) مفعول (لايم).اهـ
فجزاكم الله خيرا عن تبيهكم

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلامُ عليكم ورَحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ : 
فأرْجُو أَنْ تفْصِلَ بينَ حَرْفِ الجرِّ : ( في )  والمجْرُورِ : ( عَيْن ) في قولِ السيوطي : 
 954. ثُمَّ الْمُنَاسِبُ إِذَا يُعْتَبَرُ.....فِيعَيْنِ حُكْمٍ عَيْنُ وَصْفٍ يَظْهَرُ
؛ فقد التصَقَتْ منكَ الكلمتانِ سهْوًا ،
 وفَّقَكَ اللهُ ، وَسَدَّدَ خُطاك ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

927. (خذله): أي لا يعتريه انقطاع يخذله عن مقصوده، وفي نسخة: (خزله)؛ أي: لا يحصل له انقطاع يقطعه عن استدلاله. اهـ
(يعجز) من باب ضرب، وفي لغة: من باب تعب؛ أي: إلى وقت عجزه عن إبطاله. اهـ

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ : 
فاعلمْ أنَّ الناظمَ في الأبياتِ :
*915. كَحُكْمِهِ بَعْدَ سَمَاعِ وَصْفِ....أَوْ ذِكْرِهِ فِي الْحُكْمِ وَصْفًا مَنْفِي*
 *916. مُفَادُهُ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعْلِيلَا.......**أَوْ** بَيْنَ حُكْمَيْنِ أَتَى تَفْصِيلَا*
*917. بِوَصْفٍ اوْ بِشَرْطٍ اوْ بِاسْتِثْنَا.....  َوْ غَايَةٍ أَوْ نَحْوِهَا لَكِنَّا*
*918. أَوْ كَوْنِهِ قَدْ رَتَّبَ الْحُكْمَ عَلَى....وَصْفٍ وَمِنْ مُفَوِّتٍ قَدْ حَظَلَا*
قدْ شرَعَ في بيانِ أقسامِ الإيماء ، فبيَّنَ أنَّه خمسةُ أقسامٍ ، ذكرَ أوَّلَها في قوْلِه : *كَحُكْمِهِ بَعْدَ سَمَاعِ وَصْفِ*  ، ثم ذكَرَ الأقسامَ الأربعةَ معطوفةً ب ( أوْ ) كما في قولِه : *أَوْ ذِكْرِهِ فِي الْحُكْمِ وَصْفًا مَنْفِي* ، وقولِه : *أَوْ** بَيْنَ حُكْمَيْنِ أَتَى تَفْصِيلَا ، و*قوله : * أَوْ كَوْنِهِ قَدْ رَتَّبَ الْحُكْمَ عَلَى وَصْفٍ*  ، وعطفَ الخامسَ بالواو في قولِه : *وَمِنْ مُفَوِّتٍ قَدْ حَظَلَا*  ،
وقد اختلفَتِ النسخُ في العاطفِ في القسمِ الثالثِ ، والرابع ، فاخترتَ أنتَ : ( أوْ ) ، واختارَ غيرُكَ : ( الواوَ) في : وبينَ حكمين ، وفي : وكونه ،
والأمرُـ يا أخِي ـ  سهْلٌ ؛ طالمَا أنَّ الوزنَ مُستقيمٌ ، وَأنَّ المعنى لم يختلفْ ؛ إذْ إنَّ كلمةَ : ( أوْ ) هنا جاءت للتفصيلِ بعدَ الإجمالِ أي : التقسيم ، وبيان الأنواع ، كما نقولُ : الفعلُ : مَاضٍ ، أو مُضَارعٌ  ،أو أمرٌ ،
لَكِنِ السُّؤالُ هو : لمَ لمْ تبيِّنِ اخْتِلافَ النسخِ في قوْلِهِ : ( أوْ كونِه ) ، كما بيَّنْتَه في : ( وبيْنَ حكمين ) ؟ 
هذا ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يا شيخنا الكريم، وقد صدق الشيخ أبو مالك حين قال:



> جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخنا الفاضل، فملاحظاتك تدل على تدقيق وثقوب نظر، فأرجو أن تكمل معنا إلى ختام النظم على هذه الوتيرة حتى نستفيد من علمكم.


والجواب يا شيخنا: أني لم أنتبه أن هناك فرقا بين نسخة ابن تيمية وبين غيرها في هذا الموضع، والله المستعان!.
بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا بعلمكم

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ : 
فقدْ ذكرتَ في التنبِيهاتِ على قولِ السيوطي :
وَالْمُسْتَدِلّ  ُ لَا انْقِطَاعَ خَذَلَهْ .....حَتَّى إِذَا يَعْجَزُ عَنْ أَنْ يُبْطِلَهْ
ـ  ذكرْتَ ـ أنَّ الفعلَ عجزَ منْ بابِ : ( ضرب ) ، وفي لغةٍ : منْ باب : ( تعب ) فلمَ لمِ تضبطِ الفعلَ على بابِ :( ضرب ) فتقولُ : يعجِز كما تقولُ : يضرِب ، لأنَّ هذا هُو الأشهَرُ ، بلْ لقدْ قيلَ : إن اللغةَ الثانيةَ رديئةٌ ، قالَ في تاجِ العروس :
والفِعلُ كَضَرَبَ وسَمِعَ ، الأخيرُ حَكَاهُ الفَرَّاء. قَالَ ابنُ القَطّاع: إنّه لغةٌ لبَعضِ قَيْس. قلت: قَالَ غيرُه : إنّها لُغَة رَديئَة. 
هذا ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا



> *939. صَالِحٌ انْ يَكُونَ شَرْعٌ قَصَدَهْ....مِنْ جَلْبِ إِصْلَاحٍ وَدَفْعِ مَفْسَدَهْ
> *


كيف أضبطُها بحيث يُفْهَمُ أنَّ أصلَها: (صالِحٌ أنْ) وليس: (صالِحٌ إنْ) ؟

----------


## فتح البارى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشايخي الكرام..
أنا أقوم بضبط المشاركة ضبطا أوليا ثم أضعها في صفحة الرد في المجلس، ثم بعد ذلك أثبت الفروق بين النسخ في صفحة الرد، وكذلك أعدل ما يقع سهوا من أخطاء، لذا فليس عندي نسخة مصححة على جهازي، وكذلك التعليقات ليست على جهازي، فأرجو ممن له عناية بالوورد أن يضع المتن منسقا في ملف وورد، وذلك بعد الانتهاء من ضبطه، لأني سأعيد كتابته بتصحيحات المشايخ الكرام وبإثبات التنبيهات المهمة.
 وأنا مجرد ناقل، والذي قام على التصحيح هو الشيخ محمود مرسي-جزاه الله خيرا-.

----------


## فتح البارى

964. (مَسْأَلَةٌ) تَنْخَرِمُ الْمُنَاسَبَهْ .....إِذَا تُرَى مَفْسَدَةٌ مُصَاحِبَهْ
  965. رَاجِحَةٌ أَوِ اسْتَوَتْ وَقِيلَ لَا.....وَخُلْفُه   لَفْظِيٌّ اذْ لَا عَمَلَا
  966. (الشَّبَهُ)السَّادِسُ وَهْوَ مَرْتَبَهْ.....تُ  ْعَلُ بَيْنَ الطَّرْدِ وَالْمُنَاسَبَه  ْ
  967. وَقَالَ قَاضِيهِمْ هُوَ الْمُنَاسِبُ.....  ِتَبَعٍ وَكُلُّ قَوْمٍ جَانَبُوا
  968. فَإِنْ قِيَاسُ عِلَّةٍ تَعَذَّرَا ..... فَالشَّافِعِيُّ حُجَّةً لَهُ يَرَى
  969. وَالصَّيْرَفِيّ  ُ وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَا......رَ  دَّا كَمَا لَوْ أَمْكَنَتْ وِفَاقَا
  970. أَعْلَاهُ قَيْسُ غَالِبِ الْأَشْبَاهِ فِي...حُكْمٍ وَوَصْفٍ ثُمَّ صُورِيٌّ يَفِي
  971. وَفَخْرُنَا حُصُولَهَا فِيمَا يُرَى.....عِلَّةً اوْ مُسْتَلْزِمًا لَهَا انْظُرَا
  972. . قُلْتُ: وَلَا يُعْتَمَدُ الصُّورِيُّ....عَ  نِ الْإِمَامِ الشَّافِعِي مَحْكِيُّ
  973. (الدَّوَرَانُ)حَيْثُ وَصْفٌ وُجِدَا.....يُوجَ  ُ حُكْمٌ وَلِفَقْدٍ فُقِدَا
  974. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ أَنَّهُ ظَنًّا مُفِيدْ......وَقِي  لَ بَلْ قَطْعًا وَقِيلَ لَا يُفِيدْ
  975. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَلْزَمُ الَّذِي اسْتَدَلّْ......نَ  فْيُ الَّذِي بِعِلَّةٍ مِنْهُ أَجَلّْ
  976. وَلَوْ سِوَى مُنَاظِرٍ وَالْمُعْتَرِضْ  ....إِنْ يُبْدِ وَصْفًا غَيْرَ ذَاكَ يَنْتَهِضْ
  977. جَانِبُ مُسْتَدِلِّهِ بِالتَّعْدِيَهْ  .......فَإِنْ يَكُنْ لِفَرْعِهِ مُعَدِّيَهْ
  978. يَضُرُّ عِنْدَ مَانِعٍ لِعِلَّتَيْنْ....  ..أَوْ آخَرٍ فَلْيُطْلَبِ التَّرْجِيحُ بَيْنْ
  979. تَقَارُنُ الْحُكْمِ لِوَصْفٍ(طَرْدُ)........وَالْأَكْث  رُونَ أَنَّهُ يُرَدُّ
  980. وَقِيلَ إِنْ قَارَنَهُ فِيمَا عَدَا......فَرْعِ النِّزَاعِ فَلْيُفِدْهَا أَبَدَا
  981. وَقِيلَ فِي فَرْدٍ وَقِيلَ لَمْ يُفِدْ......إِلَّا مُنَاظِرًا خِلَافَ الْمُجْتَهِدْ
  982. التَّاسِعُ(التَّنْقِيحُ لِلْمَنَاطِ) أَنْ ......يَدُلَّ ظَاهِرٌ عَلَى التَّعْلِيلِ عَنْ
  983. وَصْفٍ فَيُلْغَى ذَا عَنِ اعْتِبَارِ......خُ  صُوصِهِ بِالِاجْتِهَادِ الْجَارِي
  984. ثُمَّ يُنَاطُ بِالْأَعَمِّ أَوْ تُرَى......عِدَّةُ أَوْصَافٍ فَيُلْغَى مَا عَرَى
  985. إِثْبَاتُهُ الْعِلَّةَ فِي بَعْضِ الصُّوَرْ....تَحْ  قِيقُهُ وَمَا هُوَ التَّخْرِيجُ مَرّْ
  986. عَاشِرُهَا(إِلْغَاءُ فَارِقٍ)كَمَا......يُلْحَ  ُ في سِرَايَةِ الْعَبْدِ الْإِمَا
  987. وَهْوَ مَعَ الطَّرْدِ وَمَا قَدْ صَحِبَهْ...مِنْ دَوَرَانٍ قَصْدُهَا ضَرْبُ شَبَهْ
  988. إِذْ يَحْصُلُ الظَّنُّ بِهَا فِي الْجُمْلَةِ....مِ  نْ غَيْرِ تَعْيِينٍ لِنَوْعِ الْحِكْمَةِ
  خاتمة    
  989. لَيْسَ تَأَتِّي الْقَيْسِ مَعْ عِلِّيَةِ.....وَص  فٍ وَلَا عَجْزُكَ عَنْ إِفْسَادِ تِي
  990. دَلِيلَ عِلِّيَّتِهِ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ......وَ  الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُ وَالِاعْجَازِ وَضَحْ
  القوادح
  991. (النَّقْضُ) أَيْ تَخَلُّفٌ لِلْحُكْمِ عَنْ....عِلِّيَّة  ٍ يَقْدَحُ فِيهَا كَيْفَ عَنّْ
  992. وَالْحَنَفِيُّ لَا وَتَخْصِيصَ الْعِلَلْ....سَمّ  َى وَقِيلَ قَادِحٌ كَيْفَ حَصَلْ 
  993. إِلَّا لِفَقْدِ شَرْطٍ اوْ لِمَانِعِ........وَ  قِيلَ إِلَّا لَهُمَا أَوْ وَاقِعِ
  994. في مَعْرِضِ اسْتِثْنَاءٍ اوْ نُصَّتْ بِمَا..لَا يَقْبَلُ التَّأْوِيلَ وَالْفَخْرُ اعْتَمَى
  995. إِلَّا عَلَى مَذَاهِبٍ مُعَمِّمَهْ .......وُرُودُهَا وَقِيلَ فِي الْمُحَرِّمَهْ
  996. وَقِيلَ فِي مَنْصُوصَةٍ يَقْدَحُ لَا......خِلَافِهَ  ا وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ جَلَا
  997. وَقِيلَ فِي الْمَنْصُوصِ لَا بِظَاهِرِ......عَا  مٍ وَفِي سِوَاهُ لَا لِلْغَابِرِ
  998. وَالْخُلْفُ في الْأَصَحِّ مَعْنَوِيُّ........  عَلَيْهِ نَحْوُ خَرْمِهَا مَبْنِيُّ
  999. جَوَابُهُ مَنْعُ وُجُودِ الْعِلَّةِ.......أ  وِ انْتِفَاءِ الْحُكْمِ فِي الْمُورَدَةِ
  1000. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَذْهَبَ مُسْتَدِلِّهَا..  ....وَذِكْرُ مَانِعٍ لِمَنْ يَبْذُلُهَا
  1001. وَالْأَكْثَرُ الْمَنْعُ مِنِ اسْتِدْلَالِ......  .عَلَى وُجُودِهَا لِلِانْتِقَالِ
  1002. ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ دَلِيلُ.......بِال  قَدْحِ أَوْلَى مِنْهُ لَا نُحِيلُ
  1003. وَإِنْ عَلَى وُجُودِهَا مَنِ اسْتَدَلّْ...دَل  َ بِمَلْزُومِ الْوُجُودِ في مَحَلّْ
  1004. نَقْضٍ وَأَبْدَى مَنْعَهُ فَقَالَا......لِيَ  نْتَقِضْ دَلِيلُكَ انْتِقَالَا
  1005. فَالْحَقُّ لَا يُسْمَعْ وَإِنْ قَالَ اقْبَلِ....يَلْزَ  مُ إِمَّا نَقْضُهَا أَوِ الدَّلِي
  1006. وَفِي إِقَامَةِ دَلِيلِهِ عَلَى....تَخَلُّف  ِ الْحُكْمِ الْخِلَافُ اللَّذْ خَلَا
  1007. وَفِي وُجُوبِ الِاحْتِرَازِ الْمُنْتَقَى...ث  الِثُهَا عَلَى الْخُصُومِ مُطْلَقَا
1008. وَغَيْرُ مُسْتَثْنَى قَوَاعِدَ شُهِرْ......لِنَاظ  ِرٍ وَقِيلَ إِنْ لَمْ يَشْتَهِرْ
  1009. وَمُدَّعِي الْإِثْبَاتِ وَالنَّفْيِ عَلَى .....فَرْدٍ وَلَوْ غَيْرَ مُعَيَّنٍ جَلَا
  1010. يُنْقَضُ بِالْعَامِ مِنَ النَّفْيِ وَمِنْ.....إِثْبَ  تِهِ وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْعَكْسِ زُكِنْ
  1011. (الْكَسْرُ) وَهْوَ نَقْضُهُ الْمَكْسُورُ....ل  ِنَقْضِ مَعْنًى قَدْحُهُ الْمَشْهُورُ
  1012. إِسْقَاطُهُ بَعْضَ الَّذِي قَدْ عَلَّلَا.....إِمّ  ا مَعَ الْإِبْدَالِ أَوْ مَا أَبْدَلَا
  1013. نَحْوُ صَلَاةٌ وَاجِبٌ قَضَاؤُهَا....فَم  ِثْلُ أَمْنٍ وَاجِبٌ أَدَاؤُهَا
  1014. يُلْغِي خُصُوصَ هَذِهِ الْمُعْتَرِضُ....  .فَمُبْدِلٌ عِبَادَةً يَنْتَقِضُ
  1015. بِصَوْمِ حَائِضٍ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُبْدِلِ.....لَمْ يَبْقَ إِلَّا وَاجِبٌ وَمَا يَلِي 
  1016. وَلَيْسَ كُلُّ وَاجِبِ الْقَضَاءِ......كَ  حَائِضٍ مُسْتَلْزِمَ الْأَدَاءِ
 بعض التنبيهات:
967. في نسخة: (جانب)
976. في المطبوع: (سوا)
978. في ط. ابن تيمية: (يَضَرُّ)!
995. في المطبوع: (المحرَّمه)، مع أن الشيخ-حفظه الله- قد قال: بكسر الراء. اهـ!!
1008. في المطبوع: (غيرِ) ؟!
إن شاء الله سأعود ليلا لأضيف بعض التعليقات، ولأستفسر أيضا.
ادعوا لأخيكم أن يوفقه الله.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ : 
  فقدْ سألتَ ـ رحمَني اللهَ وإياكَ ـ عنْ كيفيةِ ضبط : (   *صَالِحٌ انْ يَكُونَ شَرْعٌ قَصَدَهْ* ) ؛ بحيث يُفْهَمُ أنَّ أصلَها: (صالِحٌ أنْ) وليسَ: (صالِحٌ إنْ) ؟ وللإجابَةِ عنْ سؤالِك أقولُ ـ واللهُ المستعانُ ـ :
  لو كانَ التنوينُ يكتبُ ـ يا أخٍي ـ نونًا ساكنةً لنقلْنا إليها حركةَ الهمزةِ المفتوحةِ في : ( أَنْ ) لفظًا ورسمًا ، ولمْ يكنْ هناكَ إشكالٌ ولا التباسٌ بعد حذفِ الهمزةِ ، لكنْ لا يُرسمُ التنوينُ ـ كما تعلم ـ نونًا ساكنةً ، ثمَّ حتَّى لوْ رسمْنا فوقَ الألفِ رأسَ صادٍ صغيرة ـ كمَا كانتْ تفعلُ المطابعُ القديمةُ ـ ما دلَّ ذلك على حَركةِ الهمزةِ المحذوفةِ ، إنَّ كلَّ ما تدُلُّ عليهِ هذهِ العلامةُ هُو أنَّ هَمْزةَ القطْعِ أصبَحَتْ همْزةَ وصْلٍ ، وأخشَى لوْ وضَعْنا فوقَ الألفِ فتْحةً لأوهمَ ذلكَ القارئَ أنْ يُحقِّقَ الهمزةَ ؛ وعليهِ فأنا أرى أَنْ يُتركَ الأمرُ لفطنةِ القارئِ ، ثمَّ إنَّ لدينا في هذا البيت ما ينمُّ على حركةِ همزةِ أنْ ، ألا وهُو الفعلُ المضارعُ المنصوبُ ؛ فنصبُ الفعلِ المضارعِ الواقعِ بعد ( ان ) أعني الفعلَ : ( يكون )  لهو خيرُ دليلٍ على أنَّ الحرفَ (انْ ) هو: ( أنْ ) لا : ( إنْ ) إلا أنه ـ  كما تعلم ـ يا أخي  دليلٌ متأخِّرٌ ، لكنْ لا بأسَ به ،  ولله الأمرُ من قبلُ ومن بعدُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  ، وبعدُ  :
   فاعْلَمْ أنَّكَ صحَّفْتَ ـ على ما يبدُو ـ قولَ السيوطي :
  987      . وَهْوَ مَعَ الطَّرْدِ وَمَا قَدْ صَحِبَهْ...مِنْ دَوَرَانٍ قَصْدُهَا ضَرْبُ شَبَهْ 
   ؛ حيثُ صحَّفْتَ  كلمةَ : ( قصرها ) ، فجعَلْتَ بدلَ الرَّاءِ دالًا ، وقدْ رجعْتُ إلى النسخِ التي مَعِي ، فوجدْتُ الكلمَةَ فيها :( قصْرُها ) ، وهَذا ـ على ما أظنُّ هو الصَّحيحُ ـ ؛ حيْثُ إنَّ المعنى : أنَّ إلغاءَ الفارقِ والطردَ والدورانَ قاصرةٌ لرجوعِها إلى نوعٍ مِنَ الشبهِ ، وليستْ عللًا حقيقيَّةً ، وهذا أيضًا هُو ما أشارَ إليهِ الشيخُ الإثيوبي ـ حفظه اللهُ ـ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيمية
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلام عليكمْ ورحمة الله وبركاتُه  ، وبعدُ  :
  فاعْلمْ أنَّ الفعلَ : يَضُرُّ في قولِ السيوطي :
 978.  يَضُرُّعِنْدَ مَانِعٍ لِعِلَّتَيْنْ....  ..أَوْ آخَرٍ فَلْيُطْلَبِ التَّرْجِيحُ بَيْنْ
  هُوـ  يا أخِي ـ كمَا ضبطْتَه بضمِّ الضَّادِ ، إذ هُو مِنْ بابِ : نصرَ ينصُر، وَالأصْلُ : يَضْرُرُ ، فنُقِلَتْ حرَكةُ الرَّاءِ إلى الضَّادِ السَّاكنةِ ، ثمَّ أدْغِمَتِ الرَّاءانِ كما هُو مَعْروفٌ ؛ وعليهِ فما جاءَ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ بفتحِ الضَّاد خَطأٌ ؛ إذ الفتحُ غيرُ سائغٍ ؛ لاشتراطِه بحرْفِ الحلق في العينِ أو اللامِ لا فيهمَا ، ثمْ اعْلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ أبا حيَّان نقلَ فيهِ أيضًا  كَسْرَ الرَّاءِ فقالَ : ضرَّه يَضُرُّه ويَضِرُّه  وصَرَّه يصُرُّه ويصِرُّه ، غيرَ أنَّ ما ذكرتُه لكَ أولًا ـ أعني مَجِيء الفعلِ منْ باب : نصرَـ هو الأشهر ، وقد كثرَـ فاعلم ـ بابُ : نصرَ ينصُرُ في الفعلِ المضاعَفِ المتعدِّي كحجَّه يَحُجُّه ، وَعدَّه يعُدُّه 
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه  ، وبعْدُ  :
  فإنْ تعجبْ فاعْجبْ لِطبْعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ ؛ فقدْ ذكرَ الشيخُ الإثيوبيُّ في التعليقِ عَلى المنظومةِ أنَّ كلمة : ( غيرُ ) في قولِ السيوطي :  
 . 1008 وَغَيْرُمُسْتَثْنَى قَوَاعِدَ شُهِرْ......لِنَاظ  ِرٍ وَقِيلَ إِنْ لَمْ يَشْتَهِرْ
  تعرب مبتدأٌ ، والخبرُ : ( لناظرٍ ) ، ومعَ ذلكَ فقد جَرَّ الطابعُ الكلمةَ في النظمِ  ، ولمْ يلتفِتْ إلى مَا جَاءَ في الشَّرحِ والتعليقِ ، وَكأنَّ الصلةَ منقطعةٌ بين النظمِ والشَّرحِ ،
  ثمَّ إنَّ لي سؤالًا ـ يا أخِي ـ وهُو أنَّ الشَّيْخَ الإثيوبيَّ ذكرَ هذا البيتَ
  بروايةِ :
وَغَيْرُمُسْتَثْنَى قَوَاعِدَ شُهِرْ......لِنَاظ  ِرٍ وَقِيلَ أوْ لَمْ يَشْتَهِرْ
  ثمَّ ذكَرَ في الشَّرحِ أنَّ للبيتِ روايةً أخْرى جاءَ فيها : وقِيلَ : إن لم يشتهر ، ثمَّ قالَ : والظاهرُ أنَّ الرِّوايةَ الأولى هي الصَّحيحةُ ؛ لأنَّ المعنى : لا يجبُ في المستثنياتِ ، مشْهورةً كانتْ ، أوْ غيرَ مشهورةٍ ، فهلْ ترَاجعَ الشيخُ في طبعةِ ابنِ الجوزيِّ عنْ تصحيحِ روايةِ : ( أوْ لمْ يشتهرْ) ؛ موافقةً منهُ لمعظَمِ النسَخِ التي ذكرَتِ البيْتَ بروايةِ : وقيلَ : إنْ لم يشتهر ؟
  أرجو الإفادةَ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

> ثمَّ إنَّ لي سؤالًا ـ يا أخِي ـ وهُو أنَّ الشَّيْخَ الإثيوبيَّ ذكرَ هذا البيتَ
> بروايةِ :
> وَغَيْرُمُسْتَث  ْنَى قَوَاعِدَ شُهِرْ......لِنَاظ  ِرٍ وَقِيلَ أوْ لَمْ يَشْتَهِرْ
> ثمَّ ذكَرَ في الشَّرحِ أنَّ للبيتِ روايةً أخْرى جاءَ فيها : وقِيلَ : إن لم يشتهر ، ثمَّ قالَ : والظاهرُ أنَّ الرِّوايةَ الأولى هي الصَّحيحةُ ؛ لأنَّ المعنى : لا يجبُ في المستثنياتِ ، مشْهورةً كانتْ ، أوْ غيرَ مشهورةٍ ، فهلْ ترَاجعَ الشيخُ في طبعةِ ابنِ الجوزيِّ عنْ تصحيحِ روايةِ : ( أوْ لمْ يشتهرْ) ؛ موافقةً منهُ لمعظَمِ النسَخِ التي ذكرَتِ البيْتَ بروايةِ : وقيلَ : إنْ لم يشتهر ؟
> أرجو الإفادةَ ، والسَّلام .


سبحان الله العظيم!، القول كما تفضلتم، وعلى هذا كان حفظي!، ولا يوجد اختلاف بين الطبعات!، ولما ضبطت المتن كنت أمرّ على كلام الشيخ الإثيوبي في الشرح مرورَ الكرام لأني متصور أني أثبتها كما قال!، ولعل هذا الخطأ من استعمالي مؤخرا للنسخة المضبوطة الموجودة على النت، والتي وضع رابطَها أحدُ إخواني، فكنت أصحح الضبطَ والكلماتِ المصحفةَ-وهي كثيرة!-، غير أني لم أنتبه في هذا الموضع!، والله المستعان!

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  ، وبعدُ  :
> فاعْلَمْ أنَّكَ صحَّفْتَ ـ على ما يبدُو ـ قولَ السيوطي :
> 987      . وَهْوَ مَعَ الطَّرْدِ وَمَا قَدْ صَحِبَهْ...مِنْ دَوَرَانٍ قَصْدُهَا ضَرْبُ شَبَهْ 
> ؛ حيثُ صحَّفْتَ  كلمةَ : ( قصرها ) ، فجعَلْتَ بدلَ الرَّاءِ دالًا ، وقدْ رجعْتُ إلى النسخِ التي مَعِي ، فوجدْتُ الكلمَةَ فيها :( قصْرُها ) ، وهَذا ـ على ما أظنُّ هو الصَّحيحُ ـ ؛ حيْثُ إنَّ المعنى : أنَّ إلغاءَ الفارقِ والطردَ والدورانَ قاصرةٌ لرجوعِها إلى نوعٍ مِنَ الشبهِ ، وليستْ عللًا حقيقيَّةً ، وهذا أيضًا هُو ما أشارَ إليهِ الشيخُ الإثيوبي ـ حفظه اللهُ ـ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيمية
> هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .


في ط. ابن الجوزي: (قصدها ضرب شبه) أي: المقصود منها نوع من شبه العلة، يعني أنها تفيد شبها للعلة، لا علة حقيقة، ووقع في نسخة: (قصرها) بالراء بدل من الدال، والظاهر أنه تصحيف. اهـ
ولم أنتبه أن طبعة ابن تيمية فيها: (قصرها)، لذا لم أنبه، والله المستعان!.
تنبيه: كنتُ قد كتبتُ في المشاركة السابقة: ولم أنتبه في هذين الموضعين. فعدلتُها لأني قرأتُ مشاركتم الأولى بسرعة فتصورتُ أني صحفتُ (قصدها) إلى (قصرها) لا العكس، فلما قرأتُها ثانية عدلتُ مشاركتي.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه  ، وبعْدُ  :
  فالفعل : ( قارنه) في قولِ السيوطي :
  980 .  وَقِيلَ إِنْ قَارَنَهُ فِيمَا عَدَا......فَرْعِ النِّزَاعِ فَلْيُفِدْهَا أَبَدَا
  هكذا جاءَ في معظمِ النسخِ التي عندي ( قارنَهَ ) إلا في نسخةِ ابنِ تيميةَ  ، فقدْ جاءَ فيها : ( قَرَنَهُ )، والأمرُ سهلٌ ،
   لكنْ ما إعْرابُ كلمةِ : ( فرع )، هل هي مجرورةٌ ب ( عدا ) ؟ لكنْ : (عدا ) إذا سُبِقتْ ب( مَا) تعيَّنتْ أنْ تكونَ فعلًا ، وأنْ يكونَ ما بعدَها مفعولًا عند الجمهورِ  ـ وإن جوَّزَ بعضُهم الجَرَّ ـ ، قدْ يُقالُ : ( ما ) ليست مصدرية  ، وأقول : نعمْ ، قدْ تكونُ غيرَ مصدريَّةٍ ، وبالتالي يمكنُ أنْ تكون : ( عدا ) حرفًا ، ويمْكنُ أنْ تكُونَ فعلَا ؟ وأنا أرَى خُرُوجًا مِنْ هَذا كلِّه أنْ تُنصَبَ الكَلِمَةُ على المفعُوليةِ ، سَوَاءٌ اعتبرنا :( ما ) مصدريةً  ، أوْ لمْ نعْتبِرْها كذلكَ ، هَذَا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه  ، وبعْدُ  :
  فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ النسخَ قدِ اختلفتْ في ضبطِ قولِ السيوطي :
   . 995إِلَّا عَلَى مَذَاهِبٍ مُعَمِّمَهْ .......وُرُودُهَا وَقِيلَ فِي الْمُحَرِّمَهْ
  فبعضُ النسخِ تضبطُ كلمةَ : ( المحرمة ) بصيغة اسمِ المفعولِ ، وقد ضبطَها الشيخُ الإثيوبيُّ بصِيغةِ اسْمِ الفاعلِ ، وهُو الصحيحُ ؛ إذ المعنى أنَّ النقضَ قادحٌ في العِلَّةِ المُحرِّمةِ دون المُبيحةِ ،
  كما اختلفتِ النسخُ في ضبْطِ  كلمتي :  (معممة ) و( ورودها ) ، فمنْ ضبطَ  (مُعمِّمَة ) بصيغةِ اسْمِ الفاعلِ  نصَبَ كَلِمةَ : ( ورودها )  على المفعولية ، ومنْ ضبطَ : ( مُعمَّمة ) بصِيغةِ اسمِ المفعولِ رفعَ كلِمةَ : ( ورودها ) عَلى أنَّها نائبُ فاعِلٍ ،
  ثمَّ جئْتَ أنْتَ ـ يا أخِي ـ فضبَطْتَ :( مُعمِّمَة ) بصِيغةِ اسْمِ الفاعلِ ، ورفعْتَ كلمةَ : ورودها ، فعَلى أيِّ وجهٍ يكُونُ ذلِك ؟
  أرجو الإفادةَ ، علمًا بأنَّ المعنى كما يقولُ السيوطي : أنَّ النقضَ ـ في المذهبِ الخامسِ ـ قادحٌ مُطلقا إلا أنْ تكونَ واردَةً على جَميعِ المذاهبِ ،
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

> 980 . وَقِيلَ إِنْ قَارَنَهُ فِيمَا عَدَا......فَرْعِ النِّزَاعِ فَلْيُفِدْهَا أَبَدَا


بل هو أيضا من أخطاء هذه النسخة التي لم أنتبه لها!، والله المستعان!
ويبدو أنني سأعود لطريقتي الأولى في الضبط!

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
>    السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه  ، وبعْدُ  :
>   فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ النسخَ قدِ اختلفتْ في ضبطِ قولِ السيوطي :
>    . 995إِلَّا عَلَى مَذَاهِبٍ مُعَمِّمَهْ .......وُرُودُهَا وَقِيلَ فِي الْمُحَرِّمَهْ
>   فبعضُ النسخِ تضبطُ كلمةَ : ( المحرمة ) بصيغة اسمِ المفعولِ ، وقد ضبطَها الشيخُ الإثيوبيُّ بصِيغةِ اسْمِ الفاعلِ ، وهُو الصحيحُ ؛ إذ المعنى أنَّ النقضَ قادحٌ في العِلَّةِ المُحرِّمةِ دون المُبيحةِ ،
>   كما اختلفتِ النسخُ في ضبْطِ  كلمتي :  (معممة ) و( ورودها ) ، فمنْ ضبطَ  (مُعمِّمَة ) بصيغةِ اسْمِ الفاعلِ  نصَبَ كَلِمةَ : ( ورودها )  على المفعولية ، ومنْ ضبطَ : ( مُعمَّمة ) بصِيغةِ اسمِ المفعولِ رفعَ كلِمةَ : ( ورودها ) عَلى أنَّها نائبُ فاعِلٍ ،
>   ثمَّ جئْتَ أنْتَ ـ يا أخِي ـ فضبَطْتَ :( مُعمِّمَة ) بصِيغةِ اسْمِ الفاعلِ ، ورفعْتَ كلمةَ : ورودها ، فعَلى أيِّ وجهٍ يكُونُ ذلِك ؟
>   أرجو الإفادةَ ، علمًا بأنَّ المعنى كما يقولُ السيوطي : أنَّ النقضَ ـ في المذهبِ الخامسِ ـ قادحٌ مُطلقا إلا أنْ تكونَ واردَةً على جَميعِ المذاهبِ ،
>   هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .


تبعت الشيخَ الإثيوبي-حفظه الله- في ط.ابن الجوزي ص (442):
قوله: (معمِّمة) بصيغة اسم الفاعل؛ أي: إلا علة معمِّمة، وقوله: (ورودُها) بالرفع فاعل بـ(معمِّمه). اهـ
وهذا خلاف ما في طبعة ابن تيمية!، وهذا من الاستفسارات التي كنت سأسأل عنها:



> إن شاء الله سأعود ليلا لأضيف بعض التعليقات، ولأستفسر أيضا.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه  ، وبعْدُ  :
  اعلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أيضًا أنّ النسخَ قدِ اختلفتْ في قول السيوطي :
  967 . وَقَالَ قَاضِيهِمْ هُوَ الْمُنَاسِبُ.....  ِتَبَعٍ وَكُلُّ قَوْمٍ جَانَبُوا
  فقد جاءَ في بعضِها كمَا في نسخةِ ابْنِ تيميةَ وغيرِها : وكلُّ قومٍ جانبُ ، والمعنى على الرِّوايتينِ : أنهم جميعًا جانبوا الصَّوابَ في تعْريفِ منزِلةِ الشَّبهِ ، ولمْ يُعرِّفُوها تعْريفًا صحيحًا  ، وأنا ـ يا أخِي ـ أرجِّحُ روايةَ : وكل قومٍ جانبُ ؛ لأنَّها هِي التي نَصَّ عليها السيوطِيُّ في الشرحِ ؛ حيثُ قالَ : وهذا معنى قولِي من زيادتي : ـ وكل قومٍ جانب ـ فجاءَ ـ كما ترى ـ القولُ في الشَّرحِ موافقًا للنظمِ ،
  هذا , واللهُ أعلمُ , والسلام

----------


## فتح البارى

1017. (تَخَلُّفُ الْعَكْسِ) مِنَ الْقَوَادِحِ....ف  ِي قَوْلِ مَنْعِ عِلَّتَيْنِ الرَّاجِحِ
  1018. وَالْعَكْسُ حَدُّهُ انْتِفَاءُ الْحُكْمِ.....لِن  فْيِهَا أَعْنِي انْتِفَاءَ الْعِلْمِ
  1019. إِذْ عَدَمُ الدَّلِيلِ لَيْسَ يَلْزَمُ.......مِن  هُ لِمَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْعَدَمُ
  1020. (وَعَدَمُ التَّأْثِيرِ) أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ لَا........مُنَاسِب  ٌ وَإِنَّمَا ذَا دَخَلَا
  1021. قِيَاسَ مَعْنًى وَالَّذِي لَا يُجْمَعُ.....وَلَ  ْ يَكُنْ نُصَّ وَذَاكَ أَرْبَعُ
  1022. فِي الْوَصْفِ أَيْ بِكَوْنِهِ طَرْدِيَّا.....وَ  لْأَصْلِ بَيْعٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَرْئِيَّا
  1023. فَبَاطِلٌ كَالطَّيْرِ فِي الْهَوَاءِ .....يُقَالُ لَا تَأْثِيرَ لِلتَّرَائِي
  1024. فَعَجْزُ تَسْلِيمٍ كَفَى وَالْحَاصِلُ.....  ِي الْأَصْلِ قَدْ عَارَضَ هَذَا الْقَائِلُ
  1025. وَالْحُكْمُ وَهْوَ أَضْرُبٌ قَدْ لَا يَكُونْ....فِي ذِكْرِهِ فَائِدَةٌ كَمُشْرِكُونْ
  1026. قَدْ أَتْلَفُوا مَالًا بِدَارِ الْحَرْبِ.....فَل  ا ضَمَانَ لَاحِقٌ كَالْحَرْبِي
  1027. فَدَارُ حَرْبٍ عِنْدَهُمْ طَرْدٌ فَلَا....فَائِدَة  ٌ فَذَا يُضَاهِي الْأَوَّلَا
  1028. لِأَنَّهُ طَالَبَ بِالتَّأْثِيرِ..  .....وَقَدْ يَكُونُ قَيْدُهُ ضَرُورِي
  1029. عِبَادَةٌ بِحَجَرٍ تَعَلَّقَتْ.......  َقَبْلَهَا مَعْصِيَةٌ مَا سَبَقَتْ
  1030. فَلْيَعْتَبِرْ تَعَدُّدَ الْأَحْجَارِ......مُسْتَجْمِرٌ كَعَدَدِ الْجِمَارِ
  1031. فَقَوْلُهُ مَعْصِيَةٌ مَا قُدِّمَا......لَيْ  سَ لَهُ التَّأْثِيرُ فِي كِلَيْهِمَا
  1032. لَكِنَّهُ احْتِيجَ لِذِكْرِهِ هُنَا.....خَوْفَ انْتِقَاضِهِ بِرَجْمِ مَنْ زَنَا
  1033. وَقَدْ يُفِيدُ لَا ضَرُورِيًّا فَإِنْ....لَمْ تُغْتَفَرْ تِلْكَ وَإِلَّا الْخُلْفَ دِنْ
  1034. مِثَالُهُ مَفْرُوضَةٌ كَالظُّهْرِ......ف  َلَمْ يَجِبْ إِذْنُ إِمَامِ الْعَصْرِ
  1035. فَقَوْلُهُ مَفْرُوضَةٌ حَشْوٌ مَتَى....يَحْذِفْ  هُ لَمْ يُنْقَضْ بِشَيْءٍ وَأَتَى
  1036. بِهِ لِكَيْ أَصْلًا بِفَرْعٍ قَرَّبَهْ.....تَق  وِيَةً لِمَا حَوَى مِنَ الشَّبَهْ
  1037. رَابِعُهَا فِي الْفَرْعِ مِثْلُ تَعْقِدُ .....بِنَفْسِهَا لِغَيْرِ كُفْؤٍ يَفْسُدُ
  1038. وَهْوَ كَثَانٍ إِذْ لِغَيْرِ الْكُفْؤِ لَا......يُؤَثِّرُ التَّقْيِيدُ وَلْيَرْجِعْ إِلَى
  1039. تَنَازُعٍ فِي الْفَرْضِ تَخْصِيصُ صُوَرْ...مِنَ النِّزَاعِ بِالْحِجَاجِ وَالنَّظَرْ
  1040. وَجَائِزٌ ثَالِثُهَا مَعَ الْبِنَا.....أَيْ غَيْرَ ذِي الْفَرْضِ عَلَيْهِ قَدْ بَنَى
  1041. (الْقَلْبُ) دَعْوَى أَنَّ مَا اسْتَدَلَّ بِهْ...فِيهَا عَلَى ذَاكَ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ نَبِهْ
  1042. وَمُمْكِنٌ تَسْلِيمُ صِحَّةٍ مَعَهْ......وَقِيل  َ تَصْحِيحٌ وَقِيلَ مَنَعَهْ
  1043. وَاقْبَلْ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ لَا مُفَاوَضَهْ.....ف  إِنْ يُسَلِّمْ صِحَّةً مُعَارَضَهْ
  1044. أَوْ لَا فَقَادِحٌ وَقِيلَ شَاهِدُ........زُور  ٍ عَلَيْهِ وَلَهُ فَفَاسِدُ
1045. وَمِنْهُ مَا صَحَّحَ رَأْيَ الْقَالِبِ....مَع  ْ كَوْنِهِ أَبْطَلَ رَأْيَ الصَّاحِبِ
  1046. صَرِيحًا اوْ لَا فَمِثَالُ الْأَوَّلِ......عَ  قْدٌ بِحَقِّ غَيْرِهِ وَلَا يَلِي
  1047. فَلاَ تَرَاهُ كَالشِّرَا مُعْتَبَرَا.......  ُقَالُ عَقْدٌ فَيَصِحُّ كَالشِّرَا
  1048. وَالثَّانِ لُبْثٌ لَا يَكُونُ قُرْبَهْ......بِنَ  فْسِهِ فَلِلْوُقُوفِ أَشْبَهْ
  1049. فَقُلْ فَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ الصَّوْمُ كَذَا....وَمِنْهُ مَا يُورَدُ إِبْطَالًا لِذَا
  1050. مُصَرِّحًا عُضْوٌ فَلَا يَكْفِي أَقَلّْ....مُطْلَ  قِ الِاسْمِ مِثْلُ وَجْهٍ فَلْيُقَلْ
  1051. فَمِثْلُهُ بِالرُّبْعِ لَا يُقَدَّرُ .......أَوْ لَا كَعَقْدِ عِوَضٍ يُعْتَبَرُ
  1052. مَعْ جَهْلِ مَا عُوِّضَ كَالْأَنْكِحَةِ  .....فَقُلْ فَلَا نَشْرِطْ خِيَارَ الرُّؤْيَةِ
  1053. وَمِنْهُ-وَالْقَاضِي لَهُ لَا يَقْتَفِي-...(قَلْبُ الْمُسَاوَاةِ) كَقَوْلِ الْحَنَفِي
  1054. طَهَارَةٌ بِمَائِعٍ فَلَا تَجِبْ......نِيَّت  ُهَا مِثْلُ نَجَاسَةٍ تُصِبْ
  1055. فَقُلْ لَهُ فَيَسْتَوِي جَامِدُهَا.....وَ  َائِعٌ وَأَصْلُكُمْ شَاهِدُهَا
  1056. (الْقَوْلُ بِالْمُوجَبِ) فِي التَّنْزِيلِ......  شَاهِدُهُ التَّسْلِيمُ لِلدَّلِيلِ
  1057. مَعَ بَقَا النِّزَاعِ فِيمَا ثُقِّلَا........قَت  ْلٌ بِمَا يَقْتُلُ غَالِبًا فَلَا
  1058. يُنَافِرُ الْقِصَاصَ كَالْحَرْقِ يُقَالْ.....مُسَل  َمٌ وَلَيْسَ يَقْتَضِي بِحَالْ
  1059. وَقَوْلُنَا تَفَاوُتُ الْوَسَائِلِ......  لَا يَمْنَعُ الْقِصَاصَ فِي التَّثَاقُلِ
  1060. كَالْمُتَوَسَّل  ِ إِلَيْهِ فَيُقَالْ......مُس  َلَّمٌ وَغَيْرُ لَازِمٍ بِحَالْ
  1061. وُجُودُ شَرْطِهِ وَمُقْتَضِيهِ .....وَالْخَصْمَ صَدِّقْ فِي الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِ
  1062. إِذَا يَقُولُ لَيْسَ هَذَا مَأْخَذِي.....وَا  ْمُسْتَدِلُّ إِنْ تَرَاهُ يَنْبِذِ
  1063. بَعْضَ كَلَامٍ غَيْرِ مَشْهُورٍ وَقَدْ....خَافَ بِهِ الْمَنْعَ عَلَيْهِ ذَا وَرَدْ
بعض التنبيهات:
1021. وفي نسخة: (ولم تكن نصت)
1035. وفي نسخة: (تحذفه)
1038. في ط.ابن تيمية: (وليُرجَع)
1047. في نسخة: (فلا يراه) بالياء، ولعل الأصح: (فلا نراه) بالنون. اهـ

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
  فاعلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّ الهمْزةَ المتطرِّفةَ ـ إِذا كَانَ ما قبلَها مُتحرِّكًا ـ تُرسَمُ على حرفٍ من جنْسٍ حرَكةِ هذا الحرْفِ الذي قبلَه ، كما في قرَأ ، جرُؤ ، يخطِئ ، أمَّا إذا كانَ ما قبلَها ساكنًا فترسمُ مفردةً على السطرِ ، مثل : عبْء ، كفْء، سماء ، وضوء ، بطيء ؛ وعليه كانَ الواجبُ عليك أنْ ترسمَ كلمةَ : كفْء بهمزةٍ مفردةٍ على السطرِ في قولِ السيوطي :
   .1037 رَابِعُهَا فِي الْفَرْعِ مِثْلُ تَعْقِدُ .....بِنَفْسِهَا لِغَيْرِكُفْؤٍيَفْسُدُ
   .1038 وَهْوَ كَثَانٍ إِذْ لِغَيْرِ الْكُفْؤِلَا......يُؤَثِّرُ التَّقْيِيدُ وَلْيَرْجِعْإِلَى
  أما التي تُرْسَمُ فيها الهمزةُ على وَاوٍ فهي كَلِمَةُ : كُفُؤ ، بمعنى : كفْء ،  
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السَلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فلمَ عدَلْتَ عنْ قوْلِ الشَّيخِ الإثيوبي ـ حفظَهُ اللهُ ـ : وَلعَلَّ الأَوْلَى : فلا نَراهُ ـ بالنون ـ إلى قولِكَ في التنبِيهاتِ : وَلعَلَّ الأَصَحَّ  ؟ ؛ ذلك لأنَّ قوْلَ الشَّيخِ لا يُفيدُ إلا الأفضليَّةَ ، أمَّا قولُُك فقدْ يُشْعِرُ بعَدَمِ صِحَّةِ غيرِهِ ، وقلْتُ : قدْ يُشْعِرُ ؛ حتى لا تقولَ : إنَّ أصحَّ أفعلُ تفضيلٍ ، وتعني أنَّ : ( تراه ) ، و( نراه ) صحيحتانِِ غيرَ أنَّ إحداهما : (نراه ) زادتْ على الأخري : ( تراه ) صِحَّةً
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام  .

----------


## فتح البارى

الشيخ-حفظه الله- قال ط.ابن الجوزي ص (459): "ولعل الأصح"، وفي ط.ابن تيمية: "ولعل الأولى"

----------


## فتح البارى

1064. وَ(الْقَدْحُ)فِي الظُّهُورِ وَالْمُنَاسَبَه  ْ...وَفِي صَلَاحِيَةِ حُكْمٍ صَاحَبَهْ
1065. لِكَوْنِهِ يُفْضِي إِلَى الْقَصْدِ وَفِي....ضَبْطٍ جَوَابُهَا بَيَانُ مَا خَفِي
1066. (الْفَرْقُ) رَاجِعٌ إِلَى الْمُعَارَضَهْ..  .فِي الْأَصْلِ أَوْ فِي الْفَرْعِ لَا مُفَاوَضَهْ
1067. وَقِيلَ فِي كِلَيْهِمَا وَالرَّاجِحُ....و  َإِنْ سُؤَالَانِ نَقُلْهُ قَادِحُ
1068. وَأَنَّهُ يُمْنَعُ تَعْدَادُ الْأُصُولْ.....وَ  ِنْ بِمَنْعِ عِلَّتَيْنِ لَا نَقُولْ
1069. وَمَنْ يُجَوِّزْ قَالَ يَكْفِي لَوْ فَرَقْ...مِنْ وَاحِدٍ ثَالِثُهَا لَا إِنْ لَحِقْ
1070. بِكُلِّهَا ثُمَّ اقْتِصَارُ الْمُسْتَدِلّْ..  .عَلَى جَوَابِ وَاحِدٍ خُلْفٌ نُقِلْ
1071. ثُمَّ (فَسَادُ الْوَضْعِ) أَنْ لَا يُوْجَدَا....دَلِ  يلُهُ بِالْهَيْئَةِ الَّتِي بَدَا
1072. صَلَاحُهَا لِلِاعْتِبَارِ فِي أَنِ......يُرَتَّب  َ الْحُكْمُ بِهِ وَيُقْرَنِ
1073. كَالْأَخْذِ لِلتَّخْفِيفِ وَالتَّوْسِعَةِ  ...وَالنَّفْيِ وَالْإِثْبَاتِ مِنْ أَضْدَادِ تِي
1074. وَمِنْهُ تَحْقِيقُ اعْتِبَارِ الْجَامِعِ....فِي ضِدِّ حُكْمِهِ بِلَا مُنَازِعِ
1075. أَوْ فِيهِ نَصٌّ وَجَوَابُ السَّالِكْ.....تَ  ْرِيرُهُ لِكَوْنِهِ كَذَلِكْ
1076. (فَسَادُ الِاعْتِبَارِِ) أَنْ يُخَالِفَا....إِج  ْمَاعًا اوْ نَصًّا وَمِمَّا سَلَفَا
1077. أَعَمُّ وَالتَّقْدِيـمُ وَالتَّأْخِيرُ..  ...عَنِ الْمُنُوعَاتِ لَهُ تَخْيِيرُ
1078. جَوَابُهُ بِالطَّعْنِ وَالتَّأْوِيلِ..  ...وَالْمَنْعِ أَوْ عَارَضَ بِالدَّلِيلِ
1079. ثُمَّ (الْمُطَالَبَةُ بِالتَّصْحِيحِ).  ....لِعِلَّةٍ تَقْدَحُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ
1080. جَوَابُهُ إِثْبَاتُ ذَاكَ عِلَّهْ....وَمِنْ  هُ أَنْ يَمْنَعَ وَصْفَ الْعِلَّهْ
1081. كَفَّارَةٌ لِلزَّجْرِ عَنْ جِمَاعِ....يُحْذَ  رُ فِي الصَّوْمِ فَبِالْوِقَاعِ
1082. تَعَيَّنَ اخْتِصَاصُهَا كَالْحَدِّ....يُق  َالُ بَلْ عَنْ فِطْرِهِ الْمُشْتَدِّ
1083. جَوَابُهُ لِلِاعْتِبَارِ وَضَّحَا.....مُحَ  ِّقًا إِذْ خَصْمُهُ قَدْ نَقَّحَا
1084. وَمِنْهُ مَنْعُ حُكْمِ الَاصْلِ ثُمَّ فِي....قَطْعٍ بِهِ ثَالِثُهَا غَيْرُ الْخَفِي
1085. رَابِعُهَا اعْتِبَارُ عُرْفٍ لِلْبَلَدْ....وَق  ِيلَ لَا يُسْمَعُ ثُمَّ الْمُعْتَمَدْ
1086. إِنْ يُقِمِ الدَّلِيلَ لَا يَنْقَطِعُ....مُع  ْتَرِضٌ بَلْ لِاعْتِرَاضٍ يَرْجِعُ
1087. وَقْدْ يُجَاءُ بِمُنُوعٍ فَصْلِ....كَلَمْ نُسَلِّمْ لَكَ حُكْمَ الْأَصْلِ
1088. سَلَّمْتُهُ دُونَ قِيَاسٍ يَحْصُلُ.....سَلّ  مْتُهُ لَا أَنَّهُ مُعَلَّلُ
1089. سَلَّمْتُهُ لَا أَنَّ هَذَا عِلَّتُهْ....سَلّ  َمْتُ لَا الْوُجُودَ لَا تَعْدِيَتُهْ
1090. سَلَّمْتُ لَا وُجُودَهُ فِي الْفَرْعِ...ثُمّ   يُجَابُ كُلُّهَا بِالدَّفْعِ
1091. وَمِنْ هُنَا يُعْرَفُ لِلْوُعَاةِ......ج  َوَازُ إِيرَادِ مُعَارَضَاتِ
1092. وَلَوْ مِنَ انْوَاعٍ وَلَوْ تَرتَّبَتْ....وَه  ْيَ الَّتِي فِي ذِكْرِ تَالِيهَا ثَبَتْ
1093. تَسْلِيمُ مَتْلُوٍّ عَلَى التَّقْدِيرِ....و  َالثَّالِثُ التَّفْصِيلُ فِي الْمَذْكُورِ
1094. ثُمَّ (اخْتِلَافُ ضَابِطٍ فِي الْفَرْعِ....وَال  ْأَصْلِ) إِذْ لَا ثِقَةَ بِالْجَمْعِ
1095. جَوَابُهُ بِأَنَّهُ الْمُشْتَرَكُ .....أَوْ أَنَّ الِافْضَاءَ سَوَاءً يُدْرَكُ
1096. وَالِاعْتِرَاضَ  اتُ لِمَنْعٍ تَرْجِعُ.....وَقَ  ْلَهَا اسْتِفْسَارُهُ يَطَّلِعُ
1097. طَلَبُهُ بَيَانَ مَعْنًى يَحْصُلُ....حَيْث  ُ غَرِيبٌ لَفْظُهُ أَوْ مُجْمَلُ
1098. ثُمَّ عَلَى مُعْتَرِضٍ فِيمَا اصْطُفِي....بَيَا  نُ هَذَيْنِ وَلَمْ يُكَلَّفِ
1099. ذِكْرَ اسْتِوَا مَحَامِلٍ وَلْيُثْبِتِ...ب  أَنَّ الَاصْلَ عَدمُ التَّفَاوُتِ
1100. وَالْمُسْتَدِلّ  ُ فَقْدَ ذَيْنِ يُظْهِرُ...أَوْ بِاحْتِمَالٍ لَفْظَهُ يُفَسِّرُ
1101. لَا بِسِوَى مُحْتَمَلٍ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ...وَف  ي قَبُولِ مُدَّعَاهُ أَنْ وَضَحْ
1102. فِي قَصْدِهِ دَفْعًا لِإِجْمَالٍ يُوَافْ...لِعَدَ  ِ الظُّهُورِ فِي الْغَيْرِ خِلَافْ
1103. آخِرُهَا(التَّق  سِيمُ)كَوْنُ اللَّفْظِ ذَا.....تَرَدُّدٍ بَيْنَ احْتِمَالَيْنِ إِذَا
1104. بَعْضُهُمَا يُمْنَعُ وَالْمُخْتَارُ..  ...وُرُودُهُ وَرَدُّهُ يُصَارُ
1105. اللَّفْظُ مَوْضُوعٌ لَهُ لَوْ عُرْفَا.....أَوْ ظَاهِرٌ وَلَوْ دَلِيلٌ يُلْفَى
تذنيب
1106. الْمَنْعُ لَا يَعْتَرِضُ الْحِكَايَهْ.....  َلِ الدَّلِيلَ وَهْوَ قَبْلَ الْغَايَهْ
1107. لِبَعْضِهِ مُجَرَّدًا أَوْ عَارَضَهْ......مُس  ْتَنِدًا وَسَمِّهِ الْمُنَاقَضَهْ
1108. وَالِاحْتِجَاجُ مِنْهُ لِلَّذِي مَنَعْ...غَصْبٌ مُحَقِّقُ الْخِلَافِ مَا اسْتَمَعْ
1109. أَوْ بَعْدُ مَعْ مَنْعِ دَلِيلِهِ عَلَى....تَخَلُّف  ِ الْحُكْمِ فَنَقْضٌ أُجْمِلَا
1110. أَوْ لَا وَقَدْ دَلَّ بِمَا قَدْ نَاقَضَهْ....ثُبُ  وتُ مَدْلُولٍ فَذَا الْمُعَارَضَهْ
1111. كَمِثْلِ مَا قُلْتَ وَإِنْ عَلَيْهِ.......دَل  َ فَعِنْدِي فِيهِ مَا يَنْفِيهِ
1112. وَانْقَلَبَ الْمُورِدُ مُسْتَدِلَّا....و  َيَدْفَعُ الْمَمْنُوعُ بِاللَّذْ دَلَّا
1113. فَإِنْ يَعُدْ لِمَنْعِهِ كَمَا مَضَى....وَهَكَذَ  ا حَتَّى إِذَا الْأَمْرُ اقْتَضَى
1114. إِفْحَامَ مُسْتَدِلِّهِ إِنِ انْقَطَعْ....بِكَ  ثْرَةِ الْمُنُوعِ أَوْ حَتَّى وَقَعْ
1115. إِلْزَامُ خَصْمٍ بِانْتِهَاءِ الْمَانِعِ.....إِ  َى ضَرُورِي أَوْ يَقِينِي شَائِعِ
خَـاتِـمَـةٌ
1116. إِنَّ الْقِيَاسَ مِنْ أُمُورِ الدِّينِ......ثَال  ِثُهَا إِنْ كَانَ ذَا تَعيِينِ
1117. وَمِنْ أُصُولِ الْفِقْهِ في الْمُشْتَهِرِ....  .وَحُكْمُهُ قَالَ أَبُو الْمُظَفَّرِ
1118. يُقَالُ فِيهِ دِينُهُ تَعَالَى......وَال  ْمُصْطَفَى وَلَا يُقَالُ قَالَا
1119. فَرْضُ كِفَايَةٍ لِقَوْمٍ كَمَلَهْ.....عَيْ  ٌ عَلَى مُجْتَهِدٍ يَحْتَاجُ لَهْ
1120. وَهْوَ جَلِيٌّ مَا بِقَطْعٍ انْتَفَى ....فَارِقُهُ أَوِ احْتِمَالٌ ضُعِّفَا
1121. خِلَافُهُ الْخَفِي وَقِيلَ ذَا الشَّبَهْ....وَوَ  اضِحٌ بَيْنَهُمَا ذُو مَرْتَبَهْ
1122. وَقِيلَ ذَا الْمُسَاوِ وَالْجَلِيُّ....ق  ِيَاسُ الَاوْلَى الْأَدْوَنُ الْخَفِيُّ
1123. ثُمَّ قِيَاسُ الْعِلَّةِ الْمُصَرَّحُ......  فِيهِ بِهَا وَمَا بِهِ يُصَرَّحُ
1124. بِلَازِمِ الْعِلَّةِ فَالْآثَارِهَا..  .......فَحُكْمِهَا فَلِلدَّلَالَةِ انْتَهَى
1125. وَمَا بِمَعْنَى الْأَصْلِ عِنْدَ الْحَاذِقِ....مَا كَانَ فِيهِ الْجَمْعُ نَفْيَ الْفَارِقِ


بعض التنبيهات:
1072. في ط.ابن تيمية: (أنْ)، (يقرنْ)
1084. في المطبوع: (الأصل)
1087. في ط.ابن تيمية: (كَلْ نسلم)!
1094. في ط.ابن تيمية: (ثقةٌ)
1100. في ط.ابن تيمية: (باحتمالِ لفظِهِ)
1104. في ط. ابن تيمية: (وَروده)!
1119. في ط.ابن تيمية: (يُحتاج)
1120. في ط.ابن تيمية: (احتمالٍ)
1122. في المطبوع: (المساوي) ؟!
إن شاء الله سأعود لِإضافة بعض التعليقات والأسئلة. 
أجد معاناة في تصفح المجلس بغير (جوجل كروم)!، وكل مرة يتغير الخط!، وتلتصق الكلمات، وسرعة النت عندي 512، وأنا أستخدم حاسوبا جيدا (لاب توب)، ونسخة ويندوز (7)!،  فما المشكلة؟!

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ : 
  فيبدوـ  يا أخي ـ أنَّ مَا جَاءَ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ من ضبطٍ لقولِ السيوطيِّ :
    .1094 ثُمَّ (اخْتِلَافُ ضَابِطٍ فِي الْفَرْعِ....وَال  ْأَصْلِ) إِذْ لَا ثِقَةٌ بِالْجَمْعِ
  هو الصَّوابُ ؛ إذْ لا يسْتقِيمُ وزنُ البيتِ إلا بتنويِنِ كَلِمَةِ : ( ثقة ) ، وتُعْرَبُ حينئذٍ مُبتدأً خَبَرُهُ ما بَعْدَه منْ جَارٍّ ومجْرورٍ ، والذِي سَوَّغَ الابتداءَ بالنكِرةِ هُنا النفْيُ ب( لا ) ، وبِهذا يسْتقِيمُ الأمْرُ ، أمَّا إذا جعلْنا لا نافيةً للجِنْسِ ، وأعْربْنا  ( ثقة ) اسمًا لها مَبنيًّا على الفتْحِ فسوْفَ يختلُّ بذلِكَ الوزْنُ ، كمَا جاءَ في ضبْطِكَ ،
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ  ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا
--------------
سؤال في البيت رقم (1072): أي الضبطين أصح ؟!
1089. (تعديته) بالرفع نائب فاعل لفعل محذوف؛ أي: لا تسلم تعديته. اهـ
1124. (فالآثارها): دخلت (أل) في المضاف للضرورة، وفي نسخة: (فالأثْر لها) بفتح الهمزة وسكون المثلثة للوزن، ووقع في نسخة: (فالآثار بها) وهو تصحيف، فتنبه. اهـ

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ : 
  فلعلَّك ما زلتَ تذكرُ ـ يا أخي ـ ما قلتُه لك من قبلُ في تصحيحِك لبيتٍ في ألفية العراقي ؛ حيثُ قلتُ يومَها :
  اعلمْ ـ رحمني اللهُ وإيَّاك ـ أنَّ البيتَ المذكورَ بالروايةِ الأُولى لا إشكالَ فيه عروضيًّا، سواءٌ عُدَّ من مشطورِ الرجزِ أم من مشطور السريعِ ، فإن قلنا : إنَّه من الرجزِ كانت عروضُه مقطوعةً ، والقطعُ ـ يا أخِي ـ هو حذفُ آخرِ الوتدِ المجموعِ ، وتسكينُ ما قبلَه ، كما قالَ الناظمُ  :
والقطعُ في المجموعِ حذفُ مسكَّنٍ **** مَعَ أنْ تُسًكِّنَ ردْفَهُ بثباتِ
وبالقطعِ تصيرُ (مستفعلن) :(مستفعلْ) ؛ فتحولُ إلى (مفعولن) ، فإذا أضيفَ إلى ذلك الخبنُ ، وهو حذفُ الثاني الساكنِ أصبحت التفعيلةُ :( معولنْ ) وتحولُ إلى( فعولن ( وهذا هو ما حدثَ في بيتِ الحافظ ـ رحمَه اللهُ ـ ؛ فوزنُه : 
مستفعلن مستفعلن فعولن *** مستفعلن مستفعلن فعولن
هذا ـ يا أخي ـ إذا عُدَّ البيتُ من الرَّجزِ ، أما إذا عُدَّ البيتُ منَ السريعِ ـ والحافظُ ـ رحمه الله ـ كشأنِ كثيرٍ من أهلِ النظمِ قد يجمعُ بين الرجزِ والسريع ـ المهمُّ إذا عُدَّ البيتُ من السريعِ يكونُ قد دخلَ عروضَه ( مفعولات ( الكسفُ ، وهو حذفُ السابعِ المتحركِ ، وبه تصبحُ التفعيلةُ (مفعولا) ؛ فتحوَّلُ إلى (مفعولن) فإذا دخلَها معَ ذلك الخبنُ صَارتْ ( معولن) وتحوَّلُ إلى( فعولن ) ؛ فيصيرُ وزنُ البيت  :
مستفعلن مستفعلن فعولن ***** مستفعلن مستفعلن فعولن ، 
وبهذا يشتبهُ السَّريعُ المكسُوفُ بالرجزِ المقطوعِ ، والأفضلُ عند ذلك أنْ يُجعل البيتُ من السريعِ لا منَ الرجز ؛ لوجودِ المرجِّحِ وهو ارتكابُ الأخفِّ ؛ وذلك لأنه يلزمُ لجعلِه منْ مشطور الرجزِ تغييران : حذفُ السابع الساكن (الذي هو آخر الوتد المجموع من مستفعلن ) ، وتسكينُ ما قبله وهذا هو المسمى( قطعًا) ، في حين يلزمُ لجعلِه من مشطورِ السريع تغييرٌ واحدٌ ، وهو حذفُ السابعِ المتحركِ المسمَّى( كسفًا) ؛ ولا شَكَّ أنَّ ما كانَ فيه تغييرٌ واحدٌ يكونُ أولى وأحقَّ مما فيه تغييران ؛ فجعلُه من مشطورِ السريعِ أولى لما ذكرتُ ، واللهُ أعلمُ ؛ ولهذا قلتُ في     :الوافي في العروضِ والقوافي  ( والكلامُ على مشطورِ السريع :
وَحَيثُما تُكْسَفْ فَسَوَفَ يشتبهْ *****بالرَّجَزِ المشطورِ ذِي القطع انْتَبِه
وجعلُ ذا من السَّريع أحسنُ ***** إذ كسْفُهُم من قطْعِهم ذا أهْونُ
وبهذا يتضحُ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنْ بيتَ الحافظ : 
قال ابنُ عتَّابٍ ولا غِنَى عَنْ.......إِجَازَ  ٍ مَعَ السَّمَاعِ تُقْرَنْ
صحيحٌ وزنُه ، وإنْ كان ثقيلًا نطقُه ؛ لعدمِ وجُودِ الردفِ الذي هُو حرفُ مدٍّ يسبقُ الرويَّ ، وعليهِ فلا داعيَ للتكلُّفِ والتعسُّفِ في التَّأويلِ والتَّصحيح ، وإنْ كانتِ الروايةُ الأخرى :
قال ابنُ عتَّابٍ ولا غِنَاءَ عَنْ.......إِجَازَ  ٍ مَعَ السَّمَاعِ تُقْتَرَنْ
أفضلَ قطعًا في الإنشادِ كما هو مَعروفٌ ، وهو من الرجزِ لا غيرَ ،
  هذا ما قلته لك من قبل ، وهو أيضا ما يقال في بيت السيوطيِّ 
   . 1072 صَلَاحُهَا لِلِاعْتِبَارِ فِي أَنْ......يُرَتَّب  َ الْحُكْمُ بِهِ وَيُقْرَنْ
  فهذا البيت يصلح أن يكون من الرجز أو من السريع ، وطالما أنه يصلح أن يكون من الرجز فما الداعي إلى هذه الرواية التي أتيت بها أعني : 
  . 1072 صَلَاحُهَا لِلِاعْتِبَارِ فِي أَنِ......يُرَتَّب  َ الْحُكْمُ بِهِ وَيُقْرَنِ
  إنَّ هذا البيتَ بهذا الضبطِ هو من الرَّجزِ لاشكَّ ، لكنْ فيهِ من الضروراتِ ما يسوغُ وما لا يسوغُ ؛ فكسرُ النونِ في: ( أنْ ) سائغ ، لكنْ كسرُها في الفعل ( يقرن ) إنما يسوغُ  لو كان الفعلُ مجزومًا ،  لكنه ـ يا أخي ـ معطوفٌ على منصوبٍ فحقُّه النصبُ , خلاصةُ القولِ أنَّ البيتَ بالضبطِ الذي جاءَ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ أوْلَى ،
   هذا ، والله أعلم ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا المبارك، وأنا أثبته كما جاء في ط.ابن الجوزي، ثم سألتُ في المشاركة السابقة لمشاركتكم، لأن في نفسي ترددا من هذا الضبط.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ : 
  فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ نقلَكَ لقوْلِ السيوطيِّ :
  وقْدْ يُجَاءُ بِمُنُوعٍ فَصْلِ....كَلَمْ نُسَلِّمْ لَكَ حُكْمَ الْأَصْلِ
  هو الصَّحيحُ لاشَكَّ ، وأنَّ مَا جَاءَ في طبعَةِ ابْنِ تيميةَ  فيه ، أعني :
( كل نُسَلِّمْ لَكَ حُكْمَ الْأَصْلِ )
  هُو خَطأٌ مطبَعيٌّ لا شكَّ في ذلِكَ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ : 
  فقدْ فصلْتَ ـ يا أخِي ـ في الرسم ـ سهوًا ـ بينَ المضافِ والمضافِ إليه في : ( فحكمِها )
  في قولِ السيوطيِّ : 
   .1124 بِلَازِمِ الْعِلَّةِ فَالْآثَارِهَا..  .......فَحُكْم ِهَا فَلِلدَّلَالَةِ انْتَهَى
   فتنبَّهْ ، ثمَّ إنَّ وَصْلَ ( ألْ ) بالمُضَافِ فِي قولِهِ : ( فالآثارِها ) مُغْتفرٌ لِضَرُورةِ الشِّعرِ ،
  هذا , واللهُ أعلمُ , والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ : 
  فاعلمْ ـ رحمني اللهُ وإيَّاك ـ أنَّ رفعَ كلِمةِ : (  تعديته ) في قولِ السيوطيِّ :
  سَلَّمْتُهُ لَا أَنَّ هَذَا عِلَّتُهْ....سَلّ  َمْتُ لَا الْوُجُودَ لَا تَعْدِيَتُهْ
  على أنَّ الكلمةَ نائبُ فاعِلٍ لفعْلٍ محْذُوفٍ ، والتَّقْديرُ لا تُسلَّمُ تعديتُه كمَا رأى الشيخُ الإثيوبيُّ ـ حفظه اللهُ ـ  هذا الرأيُ ـ وإن جاز ـ إلا أنني أفضِّلُ في إعْرابِ هذه الكلمةِ أنْ تُنصبَ عطفًا  ، على أنْ تُنصبَ أيضًا كلِمةُ : ( علته ) على أنها اسمٌ لأنَّ مؤخَّرٌ ، وخبرُ أنَّ : هذا ، والذي دعاني إلى هَذا أمُورٌ ، منها أنَّ التقديمَ والتأخيرَ أهونُ من قطْعِ الكلِمةِ عن العطفِ  ، واستئنافِ جِمْلةِ فعلُها مقدَّرٌ  ، ومنها ـ وهو الأهمُّ ـ أني وجدتُ البيتُ هكذا مرويَّا أيْ بنصبِ العروضِ والضربِ في النسخَةِ التي أهدَاها إلينا أخونا في الله أبو عبدِ اللهِ السعْدي ، ولوْ أنَّه ـ رحمَه اللهُ ـ قالَ :
  سلَّمتُ لَكِنْ ليسَ هذا علَّتَه ، لسلمْنا مِنْ كُلِّ هَذا ،
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام  .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ : 
  فاعلمْ  ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّه ليسَ  كلُّ ما عَدلَ عنهُ الشَّيخُ الإثيوبيُّ إلى غيْرِه يكونُ خطأً ، فربَّما يعْدلُ الشَّيخُ  إلى ما يَرَاه ـ حَفِظَه اللهُ ـ أوْلى ـ أقولُ ذلك ؛ لأني رأيتُه عدلَ عنْ جَرِّ كلمةِ : ( احتمال ) في قوْلِ السيوطيِّ :
  وَهْوَ جَلِيٌّ مَا بِقَطْعٍ انْتَفَى ....فَارِقُهُ أَوِ احْتِمَالٌ ضُعِّفَا
  ـ عَدلَ عن الجَرِّ ـ إلى  الرَّفعِ معَ أنَّ الجرَّ وارِدٌ ، وَوَجْهُهُ العَطْفُ على : ( قطع  ) ؛ وعليهِ فالمَعْنى : أنَّ القياسَ الجليَّ هو ما بقطعٍ انتفى فيه تأثير الفارق أو باحتمَالِ ضعفِ هذا  التأثيرِ ؛ ولهذا نرَى الجَرَّ فِي بعْضِ النُّسخِ
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في اللهِ  فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحْمَةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ : 
  فطالمَا أنَّ : ( لحِق ) مِنْ بابِ : تعِبَ كما قالَ الشيخُ الإثيوبيُّ ـ حَفِظَهُ اللهُ  ـ فهلْ هُنَاكَ ما يَمْنعُ منِْ بِناءِ الفعْلِ : ( فرَقَ ) للمَجْهولِ ؛ حتَّى نتَخلَّصَ مِنْ سنادِ  التَّوجيهِ ـ  أعني اختلافَ حركةِ ما قبلَ الرويِّ المقيَّدِ ـ ؛ لأنَّ الخليلَ ـ رحمَهُ اللهُ ـ قالَ بامْتِناعِ الفتحةِ معَ الكسرةِ أو الضمةِ ، وإنْ حَصَلَ ذلك فهُوَ مَعيبٌ عندَهُ ، ثمَّ إنَّ كثيرًا منَ النُّسخِ ضَبَطَتِ الفعْلَ بالبِنَاءِ للمَجْهُولِ ، فرَوَتِ البيْتَ هَكذا :
وَمَنْ يُجَوِّزْ قَالَ يَكْفِي لَوْ فُرِقْ *** مِنْ وَاحِدٍ ثَالِثُهَا لاَ إِنْ لَحِقْ
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

*الكتاب الخامس في الاستدلال*
*1126. وَهْوَ دَلِيلٌ لَيْسَ نَصًّا وَاتِّفَاقْ..وَل  َا قِيَاسًا نَحْوُ عَكْسٍ وَكَبَاقْ*
*1127. نَحْوُ الدَّلِيلُ يَقْتَضِي أَنْ لَا وَقَدْ..خُولِفَ فِي كَذَا لِمَعْنًى قَدْ فُقِدْ*
*1128. هُنَا فَأَبْقِهِ لِذَاكَ الْمَسْلَكِ....وَ  كَانْتِفَا الْحُكْمِ لِنَفْيِ الْمُدْرَكِ*
*1129. كَالْحُكْمُ يَسْتَدْعِي وَإِلَّا لَزِمَا....تَكْلِ  يفُ غَافِلٍ دَلِيلًا مُلْزِمَا*
*1130. وَلَا دَلِيلَ هَهُنَا بِالسَّبْرِ أَوْ ...أَصْلٍ وَمِنْهُ فِي الَّذِي الْبَعْضُ رَأَوْا*
*1131. قَدْ وُجِدَ الْمَانِعُ أَوْ مَا يَقْتَضِي...أَوْ فُقِدَ الشَّرْطُ وَهَذَا* *مَا ارْتُضِي*
*1132. وَمِنْهُ الِاسْتِقْرَاءُ ثُمَّ ذُو التَّمَامْ...بِا  ْكُلِّ إِلَّا صُورَةَ النِّزَاعِ دَامْ*
*1133. حُجَّتُهُ قَطْعِيَّةٌ لِلْأَكْثَرِ....و  َنَاقِصٌ أَيْ بِكَثِيرِ الصُّوَرِ*
*1134. ظَنِّيَّةٌ وَسَمِّ هَذَا تُصِبِ....إِلْحَا  قَ فَرْدٍ بِالْأَعَمِّ الْأَغْلَبِ*
*1135. وَمِنْهُ الِاسْتِصْحَابُ قَالَ الْعُلَمَا..يُحْ  تَجُّ بِاسْتِصْحَابِ أَصْلٍ عُدِمَا*
*1136. وَالنَّصِّ وَالْعُمُومِ حَتَّى يَرِدَا....مُغَيّ  ِرٌ وَمَا بِهِ الشَّرْعُ بَدَا*
*1137. دَلَّ عَلَى ثُبُوتِهِ لِسَبَبِهْ.....وَ  لْخُلْفُ فِي الْأَخِيرِ غَيْرُ مُشْتَبِهْ*
*1138. ثَالِثُهَا فِي الدَّفْعِ دُونَ الرَّفْعِ....وَقِ  يلَ إِنْ مُعَارِضٌ ذُو مَنْعِ*
*1139. مِنْ ظَاهِرٍ وَقِيلَ ظَاهِرٌ غَلَبْ...فَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَقِيلَ ذُو سَبَبْ*
*1140. كَقُلَّتَيْنِ بَالَ نَحْوُ الظَّبْيِ بِهْ....وَشُكَّ مَعْ تَغْيِيرِهِ فِي سَبَبِهْ*
*1141. وَقِيلَ إِنْ عَهْدٌ يَطُلْ فَلْيُعْتَمَدْ..  .أَصْلٌ وَإِلَّا لَا وَهَذَا الْمُعْتَمَدْ*
*1142. وَامْنَعْ لِسَحْبِ حَالِ الِاتِّفَاقِ فِي...مَحَلِّ خُلْفٍ وَرَآهُ الصَّيْرَفِي*
*1143. فَحَدُّ الِاسْتِصْحَابِ فِي ذَا الشَّانِ...ثُبُو  ُ أَمْرٍ فِي الزَّمَانِ الثَّانِي*
*1144. لِكَوْنِهِ فِي الزَّمَنِ الْغَبِيرِ.....لِ  َقْدِ مَا يَصْلُحُ لِلتَّغْيِيرِ*
*1145. أَمَّا الَّذِي فِي أَوَّلٍ مَصْحُوبُ....لِكَ  وْنِهِ فِي الثَّانِ فَالْمَقْلُوبُ*
*1146. وَقَدْ يُقَالُ فِيهِ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنِ....الثَّاب  ِتُ الْيَوْمَ بِذَاكَ الزَّمَنِ*
*1147. لَكَانَ غَيْرَ ثَابِتٍ فَيَقْضِي......بِأ  َنَّهُ لِلْآنَ غَيْرُ مَقْضِي*
*مسألة*
*1148. لَا يُطْلَبُ الدَّلِيلُ مِمَّنْ قَدْ نَفَى....إِنِ ادَّعَى عِلْمًا ضَرُورِيًّا* *وَفَى*
*1149. أَوْ لَا يُطَالَبْ بِدَلِيلٍ فِي الْأَبَرّْ....وَا  لْأَخْذُ بِالْأَقَلِّ فِي الْإِجْمَاعِ مَرّْ*
*1150. وَفِي وُجُوبِ الْأَخْذِ بِالْأَخَفِّ أَوْ...أَشَدِّهَ   أَوْ لَا وَلَا خُلْفٌ حَكَوْا*
*مسألة*
*1151. اخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ كَانَ قَبْلَ الْبِعْثَةِ.....ن  بِيُّنَا مُكَلَّفًا بِشِرْعَةِ*
*1152.* *وَاخْتَلَفَ** الْمُثْبِتُ قِيلَ مُوسَى...آدَمُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ نُوحٌ عِيسَى*
*1153.* *وَالْمُرتَضَى** الْوَقْفُ هُنَا وَأَصْلَا...وَال  مَنْعُ بَعْدَ الْوَحْيِ لَكِنْ نَقْلَا*
*مسألة*
*1154. الْحُكْمُ قَبْلَ الشَّرْعِ فِي ذِي النَّفْعِ...وَال  ُّرِّ قَدْ مَرَّ وَبَعْدَ الشَّرْعِ*
*1155. رُجِّحَ أَنَّ الْأَصْلَ تَحْرِيمُ الْمَضَارّْ...وَ  لْحِلُّ فِي ذِي النَّفْعِ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ صَارْ*
*1156. إِلَى خُصُوصِهِ بِغَيْرِ الْمَالِ......فَذَ  اكَ حَظْرٌ بِالْحَدِيثِ الْعَالِي=*
*قال الأشموني في البدر اللامع:*
*[إِنَّ دِمَاءَكُمْ ...لِآخِرِ الْخَبَرْ .... قُلْتُ: وَفِي اسْتِثْنَائِهِ هَذَا نَظَرْ]*
*مسألة*
*1157. الْأَكْثَرُونَ لَيْسَ الِاسْتِحْسَانُ  ....بِحُجَّةٍ وَخَالَفَ النُّعْمَانُ*
*1158. وَحَدُّهُ قِيلَ دَلِيلٌ يَنْقَدِحْ....فِي نَفْسِهِ وَبِاللِّسَانِ لَا يَصِحّْ*
*1159. وَرُدَّ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ تَحَقُّقُ....فَلْ  يُعْتَبَرْ أَوْ لَا فَلَا مُتَّفَقُ*
*1160. وَقِيلَ بَلْ هُوَ الْعُدُولُ عَنْ قِيَاسْ...إِلَى أَشَدَّ وَهْوَ أَمْرٌ لَا الْتِبَاسْ*
*1161. وَقِيلَ أَنْ يُعْدَلَ عَنْ حُكْمِ الدَّلِيلْ ...لِعَادَةٍ وَفِي جَوَابِ ذَاكَ قِيلْ*
*1162. بِأَنَّهَا إِنْ ثَبَتَتْ حَقًّا فَقَدْ......قَامَ دَلِيلُهَا وَإِلَّا فَلْتُرَدّْ*
*1163. فَإِنْ يُحَقَّقْ مِنْهُ مَا تُنُوزِعَا....فِي  هِ فَمَنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا شَرَّعَا*
*1164. وَلَيْسَ مَا اسْتَحْسَنَ مِنْ* *مُخْتَلِفِ**....الشَّافِعِي كَحَلِفٍ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ*
*مسألة*
*1165. قَوْلُ الصَّحَابِيِّ عَلَى الصَّحَابِي...لَ  ْسَ بِحُجَّةٍ عَلَى الصَّوَابِ*
*1166. وَلَا سِوَاهُ وَعَنِ السُّبْكِيِّ.....  َالْفَخْرِ إِلَّا فِي التَّعَبُّدِيِّ*
*1167. وَأَكْثَرُ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ بِامْتِنَاعْ....ت  َقْلِيدِهِ وَنَفْسُ الَامْرِ لَا نِزَاعْ*
*1168. وَقِيلَ حُجَّةٌ عَلَى الْقَيْسِ وَفَى...وَكَالدّ  لِيلَيْنِ إِذَا مَا اخْتَلَفَا*
*1169. وَقِيلَ بَلْ دُونَ الْقِيَاسِ ثُمَّ فِي...تَخْصِيصِه   الْعُمُومَ قَوْلَانِ قُفِي*
*1170. وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُشْهَرْ وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُنَافْ...قَيْسً   وَقِيلَ مَعَ تَقْرِيبٍ يُوَافْ*
*1171. وَقِيلَ قَوْلُ الصَّاحِبَيْنِ الْكُمَّلِ....قِي  لَ* *وَعُثْمَانَ وَقِيلَ مَعْ عَلِي*
*1172. أَمَّا وِفَاقُ الشَّافِعِيِّ زَيْدَا.....إِرْث  ا فَلِلدَّلَيلِ لَا تَقْلِيدَا*
*مسألة*
*1173. إِلْهَامُنَا لَيْسَ لِفَقْدِ الثِّقَةِ.....مِن   غَيْرِ مَعْصُومٍ بِهِ بِحُجَّةِ*
*1174. وَبَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْجَبْرِ قَدْ رَآهُ...وَالسُّه  رَوَرْدِي خَصَّ مَنْ حَوَاهُ*
*1175. إِيقَاعُهُ في الْقَلْبِ مَا يَثْلُجُ لَهْ.....بِهِ يَخُصُّ اللهُ مَنْ قَدْ كَمَّلَهْ*
*خاتمة*
*1176. الْفِقْهُ مَبْنَاهُ عَلَى مَا حَرَّرَهْ......أَص  ْحَابُنَا قَوَاعِدٌ مُخْتَصَرَهْ*
*1177. بِشَكٍّ الْيَقِينُ لَا يُزَالُ.....وَإِن  َ كُلَّ ضَرَرٍ مُزَالُ*
*1178. وَبِالْمَشَاقِ يُجْلَبُ التَّيْسِيرُ....و  َإِنَّهُ لِلْعَادَةِ الْمَصِيرُ*
*1179. وَزَادَ بَعْضٌ خَامِسَ الْقَوَاعِدِ....أ  َنَّ أُمُورَ الشَّخْصِ بِالْمَقَاصِدِ*

بعض التنبيهات:
1131. (وهذا ما ارتضي): ترجيح لقول الأكثرين: إنه ليس بدليل، بل دعوى دليل، وقولهم: هو المعتمد...، وفي بعض النسخ: (وهذا نرتضي)، وعليه فيكون ترجيحا للقول الأول. اهـ
1148. في المطبوع: (وفا) ؟!
1152. في ط.ابن تيمية: (واختلقَ)!
1153. في طبعة ابن تيمية: (ونرتضي)، والشيخ لم يذكر فيها شيئا!
1174. وفي نسخة: (بعض أهل الخير) والظاهر أن النسخة الأولى هي الصحيحة، إن صح هذا العزو للجبرية. اهـ، وانظر كلام الشيخ في طبعة ابن تيمية.
ادعوا لأخيكم بالتوفيق والسداد والبركة
أنتظر التصحيح من مشايخي الكرام-جزاهم الله خيرا-

----------


## فتح البارى

> 1153. في طبعة ابن تيمية: (ونرتضي)، والشيخ لم يذكر فيها شيئا!


 (والمرتضى): هذا هو المثبت في متن الطبعتين: (ابن الجوزي)و(مكتبة مصعب بن عمير ومؤسسة الكتب)، ولكن جاء في طبعة مكتبة مصعب بن عمير فقط في الشرح:



> وتبعه الناظم حيث قال: (ونرتضي الوقفَ هنا وأصلا)


؟!

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخِي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
>   السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ : 
>   فاعلمْ ـ رحمني اللهُ وإيَّاك ـ أنَّ رفعَ كلِمةِ : (  تعديته ) في قولِ السيوطيِّ :
>   سَلَّمْتُهُ لَا أَنَّ هَذَا عِلَّتُهْ....سَلّ  َمْتُ لَا الْوُجُودَ لَا تَعْدِيَتُهْ
>   على أنَّ الكلمةَ نائبُ فاعِلٍ لفعْلٍ محْذُوفٍ ، والتَّقْديرُ لا تُسلَّمُ تعديتُه كمَا رأى الشيخُ الإثيوبيُّ ـ حفظه اللهُ ـ  هذا الرأيُ ـ وإن جاز ـ إلا أنني أفضِّلُ في إعْرابِ هذه الكلمةِ أنْ تُنصبَ عطفًا  ، على أنْ تُنصبَ أيضًا كلِمةُ : ( علته ) على أنها اسمٌ لأنَّ مؤخَّرٌ ، وخبرُ أنَّ : هذا ، والذي دعاني إلى هَذا أمُورٌ ، منها أنَّ التقديمَ والتأخيرَ أهونُ من قطْعِ الكلِمةِ عن العطفِ  ، واستئنافِ جِمْلةِ فعلُها مقدَّرٌ  ، ومنها ـ وهو الأهمُّ ـ أني وجدتُ البيتُ هكذا مرويَّا أيْ بنصبِ العروضِ والضربِ في النسخَةِ التي أهدَاها إلينا أخونا في الله أبو عبدِ اللهِ السعْدي ، ولوْ أنَّه ـ رحمَه اللهُ ـ قالَ :
>   سلَّمتُ لَكِنْ ليسَ هذا علَّتَه ، لسلمْنا مِنْ كُلِّ هَذا ،
>   هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام  .


شيخنا ووالدنا الحبيب..
استفسار لأتعلم:
الذي أعلمُه أنه يُشترطُ لتقدُّمِ الخبرِ أنْ يكونَ شبهَ جملةٍ، وهذا معنَى قولِ ابنِ مالك:
وَرَاعِ ذَا التَّرْتِيبَ إِلَّا فِي الَّذِي .... كَلَيْتَ فِيهَا أَوْ هُنَا غَيْرَ الْبَذِي
وهذا -قطعًا- لا يخفى عليكم، ولكني أنا الذي لَمْ أفهمْ قولَكم -والعَيْبُ فِيَّ-، فأرجو منكم توضيحَ هذا الأمرِ لي، ولِمَ يكونُ هذا أولى مِنْ فَصْلِ المعطوفِ؟
أما النسخة التي أشرتم إليها فهي من اجتهاد الشيخ الذي ضبطها.
 بارك الله فيكم، ونفعنا بعِلْمِكُمْ.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *1176. الْفِقْهُ مَبْنَاهُ عَلَى مَا حَرَّرَهْ......أَص  ْحَابُنَا قَوَاعِدٌ مُخْتَصَرَهْ*
> *1177. بِشَكٍّ الْيَقِينُ لَا يُزَالُ.....وَإِنَّ كُلَّ ضَرَرٍ مُزَالُ*
> *1178. وَبِالْمَشَاقِ يُجْلَبُ التَّيْسِيرُ....وَإِنَّهُ لِلْعَادَةِ الْمَصِيرُ*
> *1179. وَزَادَ بَعْضٌ خَامِسَ الْقَوَاعِدِ....أ  َنَّ أُمُورَ الشَّخْصِ بِالْمَقَاصِدِ*


يستحسن أن يحفظ مع هذه:
حديث (أحدثت) فـ(لا ضرر لا) ......... فقول خالق الورى (ما جَعَلا)
فـ(ما رآه المسلمون حسنا) ......... فـ(إنما الأعمال) تأسيس لنا
وهي أدلة القواعد السابقة، نظمها جد الشيخ محمد الحسن الددو.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ : 
  فاعلَمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنِّي أعْلمُ أنَّه لا يَجُوزُ أنْ يتقدمَ الخبرُ المفرَدُ والجملةُ في بابِ : إنَّ ، سواءٌ على : إنَّ نفسٍها أو على اسمِها ، بأنْ يتوسَّطَ بينَ الحرفِ الناسخِ واسمِه ؛  حتَّى قالَ بعضُهم :
  وكأنَّني خبرٌ لإِنَّ ولم يُجزْ **** أحدٌ لهُ في النحوِ أنْ يتقدَّما
   وإلى ما ذكرْتُ أشارَ ابنُ مالكٍ بما نقلتَه أنتَ عنه في الألفية بقوله :
وَرَاعِ ذَا التَّرْتِيبَ إِلَّا فِي الَّذِي .... كَلَيْتَ فِيهَا أَوْ هُنَا غَيْرَ الْبَذِي
، وإليهِ أيضًا أشارَ ابنُ مُعطٍ  بقولِه :
  وكلُّها لا يَتَقدَّمُ الخبرْ *** على اسْمِها إلا ظُروفًا تُعْتبرْ
  وإليهِ أيضًا أشارَ السيوطيُّ بقولِه : 
  مدخول دام ويُؤخَّرُ الخبرْ  ****   حتمًا ووسِّط إِنْ يكُنْ ظَرْفًا وجَرّْ 
  وإليهِ أيضًا قال العبدُ الفقيرُ إلى اللهِ منْ زمَنٍ :
  ولا تُقدِّمْ خبرًا إنْ أفْرِدا *** على اسمِها أو كانَ جمْلةً بدا
  ـ كل هذا ـ يا أخي ـ أعلَمُهُ ، لكِنْ  ذكرْتُ لكَ ما ذَكَرْتُ ، وَأنا أتَلَمَّسُ عِلَّةَ أو أبحثُ عنْ وجهٍ لنصبِ العروض ، وأنا أعْلمُ أنَّه يجوزُ للشَّاعرِ في الضَّرورةِ ما لا يجوزُ لغيرِه في السَّعةِ ، وقدْ كانَ يمكنُني أيضًا أنْ أقولَ : اضطرَ السيوطي لنصبِ خبر أنَّ ،  أو لمْ يضطرَّ بل نصبَ الخبرَ على لغةِ منْ ينصبُ ب ( إنَّ ) : الجزأين ، كقولِه : إنَّ حُرَّاسَنا أسُدًا ، ولوْ أنك قرأتَ رسالةَ الشافعيِّ لعلمْتَ أنها لغَتُهُ ـ رضي اللهُ عنه ـ كما ذكرَ الشيخُ : أحمد شاكر في مُقدِّمةِ التَّحقيقِ على ما أذْكُرُ،  ، ثمَّ لعلَّكَ تذكرُ أنني ألْمَحْتُ إلى أنَّ كُلَّ هذا لا يُرضيني ولا يرُوقُ لي حينما قلْتُ : ولوْ أنَّه قالَ ـ رحمهُ اللهُ ـ :
  سلَّمْتُ لكنْ ليسَ هذا علَّتَه ؛ لسَلِمْنا منْ كُلِّ هذا أعني : لسلمْنا من التكلُّفِ في التأويلِ ؛ لنصبِ العروض بتجويزِ ما لا يجُوزُ في السَّعةِ ،
  واعلمْ ـ يا أخِي  ـ أنَّه يجوزُ للشَّاعرِ ما لا يجُوزُ لغيْرِه حتَّى لقدْ جوَّزُوا له قلبَ المعنى إذا كان الكلامُ لا يشكل ، واستعمالَ معنًى في الإعرابِ  لا يجُوزُ مثلُه في الكلام ِ ،  وغيرَ ذلكَ من أمورٍ تجدُها في كُتبِ الضَّرُوراتِ ، 
  ويُعْجبُني هُنا مَا قالَه أبو عبدِ اللهِ محمدُ بنُ جعفر القزازُ في خاتمةِ كِتابهِ : ضرائر الشعر ، بتحقيق أستاذي الدكتور محمد زغلول النجار ، والدكتور محمد مصطفى هدارة قالَ : ( هذا ، وما قدَّمْنا يجوزُ للشَّاعرِ في شِعْرِه لضِيقِ الشعرِ ، وما يوجبُه الوزنُ والرويُّ . ومنْ كانَ متكلمًا فهُو في فسْحةٍ مِنْ لفْظِه أنْ يضطرَّ إلى مَعيبٍ منهُ . ونحنُ إنْ لم نُحِطْ بكُلِّ ما يجُوزُ لهُ فقَدْ جِئْنا بأكْثَرِهِ . وكَلامُ العرَبِ آخِذٌ بعضُهُ برقابِ بعْضٍ ، ففِي ما جِئْنا به دليلٌ على مَا شذَّ عنا  ، وحَسْبُنا اللهُ ونعْمَ الوكيلُ )
  ثمَّ إني ـ يا أخِي ـ لا أدْري مَنْ ضبَطَ النسخةَ التي أهدَاها إلينا أخونا في الله : أبو عبدِ الله السَّعدي ، وما المانعُ أنْ أقولَ لك كمَا قلْتَ أنت عن شيخِنا الإثيوبيِّ ـ حفظه اللهُ ـ  : ربَّما وقفَ الشيخُ  على نُسخَةٍ أخْرَى ، ونَسِيَ أنْ ينبِّه على ذلكَ  ،
  وأرجُو ـ يَا أخِي ـ أنْ تتخفَّفَ مِنْ تلكَ الحساسيةِ ( إنْ صحَّ التعبيرُ ) في الخطابِ ـ وإنْ كنتُ أغبِطُكَ عليها ـ ؛ فما أنا إلا أخُوك ، بلْ إني واللهِ أتعلَّمُ منكَ ،
  هذا واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

الله أكبر!، والله ندمتُ أني لم أُكثر من الأسئلة فيما مضى!، ما شاء الله! بارك الله فيكم.
وأنا أعلم يا شيخنا أنكم تعلمون هذا، وقد قلتُ ذلك في مشاركتي، وكنتُ على يقينٍ أنّ معكم زيادةَ علمٍ، لذا سألتُ لأرفع الجهل عني.
ولكن يبقى لي سؤال يا شيخنا، وهو أيضا للتعلم:
لِمَ نلجأ لهذه الضرورات ؟! وهل هذه الضرورات أهونُ من قطع كلمة (تعديته) عن العطف ؟!
جزاكم الله عنا خيرَ الجزاء.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فإذا دارَ الأمرُ ـ يا أخِي ـ  بينَ التقديمِ والتأخيرِ للضَّرورةِ ، وبينَ قطْعِ العطْفِ معَ ظهوره ، ثم استئنافِ جملةٍ جديدةٍ حُذفَ فيها الفعلُ ، وهو مبنيٌّ للمجهول  فأيُّهما أولى ؟  وأيُّهما أخفُّ ؟  
  أتعلمُ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّه لوْ قالَ : تعديتُه مبتدأٌ ، والخبرُ محذوفٌ تقديرُه مسلَّمةٌ لكانَ أوْلى ؟ لم َ؟ ؛ لأنَّ هناكَ ـ كمَا يقولُون ـ أولوياتٍ ؛ فمثلا يقولُ النحويونَ : إذا دارَ الأمرُ بينَ كونِ المحْذوفِ مُبتدأً وكوْنِهِ خبَرًا فأيُّهما أولى ؟ وإذا دارَ الأمرُ بينَ كونِ المحذوفِ فعلًا والباقي فاعلًا وكونِ المحذوفِ مبتدأً والباقي خبرًا فأيُّهما أولى ؟  الثاني أولى ؛ لأنَّ المبتدأَ عينُ الخبرِ ؛ فالمحذوفُ عينُ الثابتِ ؛ فيكونُ الحذفُ كلا حذفَ ، فأمَّا الفعلُ فإنَّه غيرُ الفاعِلِ كمَا قالَ ابنُ هشامٍ في المُغْني ، أيُّهما أوْلى ـ يا أخي ـ أنْ نقولَ : جاءَ محمدٌ المجتهدُ ـ برفع المجتهدِ على التبعيةِ ـ ، أو أنْ نقولَ : جاءَ محمدٌ المجتهد َ ـ بقطعِ النعتِ عنِ التبعيةِ ، ونصبِه على تقديرِ فعلٍ محْذوفٍ  ؟
  ثم اعْلَمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّ الذي دعَاني إلى هذا أيْضًا ما جاءَ في نسْخَةِ أخِينا أبي عبدِ الله السَّعديِّ من نصْبٍ للعروضِ والضَّربِ ، ولولاها ما بحثتُ عن وجْهٍ للنَّصبِ ، 
  هذا ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعد :
  فقد ضبطْتَ ـ يا أخي ـ كلمةَ  : ( الآن ) في قولِ السيوطيِّ :  
1147 . لَكَانَ غَيْرَ ثَابِتٍ فَيَقْضِي......بِأ  َنَّهُ لِلْآنَ غَيْرُ مَقْضِي
ـ ضبطتَها ـ بالفتحِ على البناءِ ، بينما جاءَتْ الكلمةُ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيمية بالجَرِّ على الإعْرابِ ، ولكِنْ أيهما أرْجَحُ ؟
اختلفَ النحويون في هذا  : فمِنْ قائلٍ بالبناءِ ، ومنْ قائلٍ بالإعرابِ ، وقدْ مالَ الناظمُ في همع الهوامع ـ بعدَ أنْ عرضَ أدلَّةَ كلِّ فريقٍ ـ إلى القولِ بإعرابِه فقالَ : ( المختارُ عندِي القولٌ بإعرابِه ؛ لأنَّه لم يثبتْ لبنائِه علةٌ معتبرةٌ ، فهو منصوبٌ على الظرفيةِ ، وإنْ دخلتْه مِنْ جُرَّ ) 
وقال في النحوِ الوافي : ( الآنَ ظرفٌ مبنيٌّ على الفتحِ ، تلازمُه ( ألْ )، وظرفيته غالبةٌ ، لازمةٌ أيْ : لا يخرجُ عنها إلا في القليلِ المسموعِ الذي لا يُقاسُ عليه ـ ويرى بعضُ النحاةِ أنَّه مُعْرَبٌ منصوبٌ على الظرفيةِ ، ولهُ أدلةٌ تدعو إلى الاطمئنانِ والاستراحةِ لرأيِِه الأسهلِ )
وأنا ـ يا أخي ـ رغمَ أني أميلُ إلى هذا الرأيِ إلا أنَّ لساني لا يطاوِعُني بجَرِّ الكلمةِ ؛ ولعلَّ ذلك يرجعُ إلى أنني لمْ أتعودْ ذلك ،
 وعلى كلٍّ فمنْ فتحَ بعد دخولِ حرفِ الجَرِّ فله حجَّتُه ، ومنْ جَرَّ فلهُ حجَّتُه ، 
المهمُّ ألا يُخطِّئَ بعضُنا بعضًا ،
 هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبَعْدُ :
  فقدْ أحْسنْتَ ـ يا أخِي ـ حينمَا عَدلْتَ عنْ رسْمِ طبْعةِ ابْنِ تيميةَ للفعْلِ : ( وفا ) مِنَ الألِفِ إلى اليَّاءِ :( وفى ) فِي قوْلِ السيوطي :
  .1148 لَا يُطْلَبُ الدَّلِيلُ مِمَّنْ قَدْ نَفَى....إِنِ ادَّعَى عِلْمًا ضَرُورِيًّاوَفَى
  وفي قَوْلِه ـ رغمَ أنَّك لم تُشِرْ إليْهِ ـ :
1168 . وَقِيلَ حُجَّةٌ عَلَى الْقَيْسِ وَفَى...وَكَالدَّلِيل  يْنِ إِذَا مَا اخْتَلَفَا
  ذلكَ لأنَّ ألفَ الفعلِ ثالثةٌ وأصلُها الياءُ ؛ إذْ هو: وفَى يفِي ؛ ومن ثمَّ يلزَمُ أنْ تُكتبَ الألفُ ياءً
هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،

السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبَعْدُ :
فطَالَمَا أنَّ الناظمَ ـ رحمَهُ اللهُ  ـ فَسَّرَ بيتَه :
*1174. وَبَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْجَبْرِ قَدْ رَآهُ...وَالسُّه  رَوَرْدِي خَصَّ مَنْ حَوَاهُ* بأنَّ بعضَ الجبريةِ ذهبَ إلى أنَّ الإلهامَ حجَّةٌ ......  ؛ فما جاءَ في بعضِ النسخ مِنْ أنَّ البيتَ :
*وَبَعْضُ أَهْلِ الخير قَدْ رَآهُ...وَالسُّه  رَوَرْدِي خَصَّ مَنْ حَوَاهُ*
يكونُ  ـ فيما أرَى ـ تصحيفًا ؛ ذلكَ لأنَّ المرءَ يكونُ أضبطَ الناسِ لقوله ، إلا إذا كانَ الناظمُ ـ نفسُه ـ قدْ عدلَ عنِ الأوَّلِ إلى الثاني في نسخةٍ ثابتةٍ مُعْتَمدَةٍ ،
 هذا ، واللهُ أعْلَمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته ، وبعد :
  فقد ذكرْتَ أنَّ قوْلَ السيوطيِّ : ( وهَذا ما ارتضي ) في بيتِه :
1131  .  قَدْ وُجِدَ الْمَانِعُ أَوْ مَا يَقْتَضِي...أَوْ فُقِدَ الشَّرْطُ وَهَذَامَا ارْتُضِي
  يُعتبرُ ترجيحًا لقولِ الأكثرين : إنَّه ليْسَ بدليلٍ ، بل دعوى دليل ، وقولُهم : هو المعتمدُ ، وأنَّه قدْ جاءَتْ نسْخةٌ أخْرَى ، رُوِيَ فيها البيتُ هَكذا : 
 . 1131 قَدْ وُجِدَ الْمَانِعُ أَوْ مَا يَقْتَضِي...أَوْ فُقِدَ الشَّرْطُ وَهَذَا نرتضي
 ؛ وعليها يكون ذلك ترجيحًا للقولِ الأوَّلِ ، 
والسُّؤَالُ : لمَ جَعَلْتُمْ : ( ما ) في قولِه : ما ارْتُضِي نافيةً ؟ ولمَ لا تكُونُ موصولةً بمعنى الذي، أي : هذا الذي ارتضي ؟
 وعليه تتَّفقُ الرِّوَايتانِ في ترْجِيحِ القوْلِ الأوَّلِ خِلافًا للأكثرين ، أَرْجُو الإفادةَ ، 
والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا، وبارك فيكم، ونفعنا بعلمكم.
أظنه اجتهادا من الشيخ الإثيوبي-حفظه الله-، ولعل ذلك لأن السيوطي -رحمه الله- حكى هذا القول بصيغة: (قيل)؛ فقال-رحمه الله- في شرحه:



> "قيل: نعم، وصححه في جمع الجوامع، لأنه يلزم من ثبوته ثبوت المطلوب.
> والأكثرون على أنه ليس بدليل، وإنما هو دعوى دليل" اهـ


فطريقته [قد] تشعر بأنه لا يميل إلى هذا القول، والله أعلم.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته ، وبعد :
  فقد أشرت  ـ رحمَنِي اللهُ وإيَّاك ـ إلى أن الشيخ الإثيوبي ـ حفظه الله ـ روى قول السيوطي :
*1153.* *وَالْمُرتَضَى** الْوَقْفُ هُنَا وَأَصْلَا...وَال  مَنْعُ بَعْدَ الْوَحْيِ لَكِنْ نَقْلَا
*ـ هَكذا في طبعةِ : ابنِ الجوزيِّ ، بينما ذكرَهُ في طبعةِ : ابنِ تيميةَ هكذا :
*1153.* وَنرْتَضِي الْوَقْفَ * هُنَا وَأَصْلَا...وَال  مَنْعُ بَعْدَ الْوَحْيِ لَكِنْ نَقْلَا*
وأنا ـ يا أخِي ـ لا أرى ثَمَّةَ كَبيرَ فرقٍ في المعْني بينَ الرِّوَايتين ، إلا كمَا نرَى الفرْقَ بيْنَ الجمْلةِ الاسميةِ والفعليةِ  ؛ فهلْ كنتَ تقصِدُ ـ فقطْ ـ التَّنبيهَ إلى اخْتِلافِ النُّسخَتين ، أمْ كنتَ تتعجَّبُ من طبعةِ مَكْتبةِ : مُصعب ؛ حيثُ جاءَ النظمُ بروايةٍ ، والشرحُ بروايةٍ أخرى ؟
   وفَّقَكَ اللهُ ، وسدَّدَ خُطاكَ ، والسَّلام.

----------


## فتح البارى

قصدتُ الأمرين يا شيخنا ووالدنا، وأيضا كنت أريد أن أسأل عنِ النسخة التي سنثبتها (الأشهر فيهما مثلا).

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في اللهِ فتح الباري ،
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فأمَّا الأشْهرُ فلا أستطِيعُ الحُكمَ ، لَكِني أفضِّلُ روايةَ ابنِ الجوزيِّ :
( والمرتضى الوقفُ ) ؛ فهي تُوافقُ ما عندي كناظمٍ ؛ فلتُثبتْ هذه الروايةُ ، ولْيُشرْ إلى الرِّوايةِ الأخْرَى ، واللهُ الموفِّقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

*الكتاب السادس في التعادل والتراجيح*
*1180. مُمْتَنِعٌ تَعَادُلُ الْقَوَاطِعِ .....كَذَا الْأَمَارَتَيْن  ِ أَيْ فِي الْوَاقِعِ*
*1181. عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ وَإِذَا تُوُهِّمَا....فَا  لْوَقْفُ وَالتَّخْيِيرُ أَوْ تَرْكُهُمَا*
*1182. أَوْ ذَا بِغَيْرِ وَاجِبٍ وَفِيهِ.......مُخَ  َّرٌ خُلْفٌ بِهِ نَحْكِيهِ*
*1183. وَحَيْثُ عَنْ مُجْتَهِدٍ قَوْلَانِ.....تَع  اقَبَا فَالْقَوْلُ عِنْهُ الثَّانِي*
*1184. أَوْ لَا فَمَا يُذْكَرُ فِيهِ الْمُشْعِرُ....بِ  كَوْنِهِ أَرْجَحَ أَوْ لَا يُذْكَرُ*
*1185. فَهُوَ مَرْدُودٌ وَهَذَا وَقَعَا.....لِلشّ  افِعِي فِي بِضْعَ عَشْرَ مَوْضِعَا*
*1186. وَهْوَ دَلِيلٌ لِعُلُوِّ شَأْنِهِ......عِلْ  مًا وَدِينًا وَعَلَى إِتْقَانِهِ*
*1187. ثُمَّ رَأَى الْقَفَّالُ مَا يُصَحِّحُ.....رَأ  يَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةٍ مرَجِّحُ*
*1188. وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ وَتَرْجِيحُ النَّظَرْ....أَوْ  لَى وَبَعْدَهُ فَقِفْ إِذْ مَا ظَهَرْ*
*1189. وَقَوْلُهُ مُخَرَّجًا فِي الْمَسْأَلَهْ....  .مِنَ النَّظِيرِ حَيْثُ لَا يُعْرَفُ لَهْ*
*1190. قَوْلٌ بِهَا وَقِيلَ لَا يُنْسَبُ لَهْ.....وَقِيلَ قَيِّدْ نَاسِبًا أوْ أَرْسِلَهْ*
*1191. وَحَيْثُ نَصَّ فِي نَظِيرَيْنِ عَلَى...تَخَالُف   فَطُرُقٌ قَدْ حَصَلَا*
*1192. وَعُرِفَ التَّرْجِيحُ بِالتَّقْوِيَةِ  ......إِحْدَى الْأَمَارَتَيْن  ِ عَامِلًا بِتِي*
*1193. وَصْفًا وَبِالرَّاجِحِ يَلْزَمُ الْعَمَلْ....الْق  َاضِ إلَّا مَا بِظَنٍّ قَدْ حَصَلْ*
*1194. فَكَوْنَهُ مُرَجِّحًا مَا اعْتَبَرَا.....وَ  ِيلَ إِنْ يَرْجَحْ بِظَنٍّ خُيِّرَا*
*1195. وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقَطْعِيِّ تَرْجِيحٌ لِمَا....مَرَّ وَنَاسِخٌ أَخِيرٌ مِنْهُمَا*
*1196. وَلَوْ أَخِيرًا نَقَلَ الآحَادُ......فَاع  ْمَلْ بِهِ وَخَالَفَتْ أَفْرَادُ*
*1197. وَكَثْرَةُ الرُّوَاةِ ذُو تَرْجِيحِ......أَو  ِ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ*
*1198. بِالْمُتَعَارِض  َيْنِ إِنْ يُمْكِنْ عَمَلْ...وَلَوْ بِوَجْهٍ فَهْوَ أَوْلَى فِي الْأَجَلّْ*
*1199. وَلَا يُقَدَّمُ عَلَى الْكِتَابِ.....سُ  َّةٌ اوْ بِالْعَكْسِ فِي الصَّوَابِ*
*1200. أَوْ يَتَعَذَّرْ وَالْأَخِيرُ عُلِمَا......فَنَا  سِخٌ أَوْ لَا فَخُذْ غَيْرَهُمَا*
*1201. وَإِنْ تَقَارَنَا وَقَدْ تَعَذَّرَا......ال  ْجَمْعُ وَالتَّرْجِيحُ فَلْيُخَيَّرَا*
*1202. أَوْ جُهِلَا فَحَيْثُ نَسْخٌ أَمْكَنَا....فَات  ْرُكْهُمَا أَوْ لَا كَأَنْ تَقَارَنَا*


*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1203. تُرَجَّحُ الْأَخْبَارُ بِالْعُلُوِّ......  وَالْفِقْهِ فِي رَاوٍ لَهَا وَالنَّحْوِ*
*1204. وَلُغَةٍ وَضَبْطِهِ وَفِطْنَتِهْ......  .وَلَوْ رَوَى بِلَفْظِهِ وَيَقْظَتِهْ*
*1205. وَوَرَعٍ وَشُهْرَةِ الْعَدَالَهْ.....  َفَقْدِ بِدْعَةٍ وَعِلْمِهَا لَهْ*
*1206. بِالِاخْتِبَارِ أَوْ تَرَى مُزَكِّيَهْ...أَ  ْثَرَ عَدًّا وَصَرِيحِ التَّزْكِيَهْ*
*1207. مَعْرُوْفِ قِيْلَ أَوْ شَهِيرِ النَّسَبِ...وَحِ  ْظِ مَرْوِيٍّ وَذِكْرِ السَّبَبِ*
*1208. مُعَوِّلًا لِحِفْظِهِ لَا الْكُتُبِ....سَمَ  اعِهِ لَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ الْحُجُبِ*
*1209. وَقُوَّةِ الطَّرِيقِ وَالْأَصْلِ أَقَرّْ.....وَمِن   أَكَابِرِ الصِّحَابِ وَذَكَرْ*
*1210. ثَالِثُهَا فِي غَيْرِ أَحْكَامِ النِّسَا...آخِرِ إِسْلَامٍ وَقِيلَ عُكِسَا*
*1211. مُبَاشِرٍ صَاحِبِهَا حُرٍّ حَمَلْ....بَعْدَ بُلُوغٍ وَبِلَفْظٍ لَا خَلَلْ*
*1212. غَيْرِ مُدَلِّسٍ وَلَا ذِي اسْمَيْنِ.....وَك  وْنِهِ مُخَرَّجَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ*
*1213. وَالْقَوْلُ فَالْفِعْلُ فَصَمْتٌ فَالْفَصِيحْ...ل  ا زَائِدٌ فَصَاحَةً عَلَى الصَّحِيحْ*
*1214. وَالْقُرَشِي وَالْمَدَنِي وَمَا اشْتَمَلْ....عَلَ  ى زِيَادَةٍ وَحَاوٍ لِلْعِلَلْ*
*1215. وَمَا بِهِ الْعِلَّةُ قَبْلَ الْحُكْمِ......وَق  ِيلَ عَكْسُهُ لِأَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ*
*1216. وَمُفْهِمٌ عُلُوَّ شَأْنِ الْمُصْطَفَى....أ  َوْ فِيهِ تَهْدِيدٌ وَتَأْكِيدٌ وَفَى*
*1217. وَذُو عُمُومٍ مُطْلَقٍ عَلَى اللَّذَا.....بِسَ  َبٍ إِلَّا بِصُورَةٍ لِذَا*
*1218. وَالْعَامُ شَرْطِيًّا عَلَى الْمُنَكَّرِ...ع  لَى الْأَصَحِّ وَهْوَ بِالْبَاقِي حَرِي*
*1219. وَالْجَمْعُ رَاجِحٌ عَلَى(مَا)(مَنْ)و  َذِي...عَلَى اسْمِ جِنْسٍ مَعَ أَلْ ثُمَّ الَّذِي*
*1220. مَا خُصَّ وَالْهِنْدِيُّ عَكْسَهُ أَجَلّْ...وَمَا يَكُونُ فِيهِ تَخْصِيصٌ أَقَلّْ*
*1221. عَلَى إِشَارَةٍ وَالِايـمَا الِاقْتِضَا.....و  سَبْقُ ذَيْنِ لِلْمَفَاهِيمِ رِضَا*
*1222. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَقَدُّمُ الْفَحْوَى عَلَى.....خِلَافِ  ِ وَمَا عَنَ اصْلٍ نَقَلَا*
*1223. وَمُثْبِتٍ ثَالِثُهَا يَسْتَوِيَانْ....  وَقِيلَ لَا فِي الْعِتْقِ وَالطَّلَاقُ ثَانْ*
*1224. وَالْأَمْرِ وَالْحَظْرِ عَلَى الْإِبَاحَةِ....ث  َالِثُهَا سَوَاءٌ الْحَظْرُ وَتِي*
*1225. وَدَافِعِ الْحَدِّ عَلَى اللَّذْ مَا نَفَى...وَمُثْبِ  ِ الْوَضْعِ عَلَى مَا كَلَّفَا*
*1226. وَبِاتِّفَاقٍ قُدِّمَ النَّهْيُ عَلَى ...أَمْرٍ وَالِاخْبَارُ عَلَى ذَيْنِ اعْتَلَا*
*1227. وَالْحَتْمُ وَالْكُرْهُ عَلَى النَّدْبِ وَمَا....يُعْقَلُ مَعْنَاهُ لِمَا لَنْ يُفْهَمَا*
*1228. وَمَا بِوَفْقِهِ دَلِيلٌ آخَرُ.....لَوْ مُرْسَلًا أَوْ قَدْ رَآهُ الْأَكْثَرُ*
*1229. أَوْ أَهْلُ طَيْبَةَ أَوِ الصَّحَابِي....ثَ  الِثُهَا إِنْ كَانَ ذَا انْتِسَابِ*
*1230. إِلَى تَمَيُّزٍ بِنَصٍّ عَيْنِ.......رَابِ  ُهَا إِنْ أَحَدَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ*
*1231. وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُخَالِفِ ابْنُ جَبَلِ....في الْحِلِّ وَالتَّحْرِيمِ وَالْقَضَا عَلِي*
*1232. وَالْإِرْثِ زَيْدٌ لَمْ يُرَجَّحْ بِهِمَا.....الشَّ  فِعِيُّ فِي الْفُرُوضِ قَدَّمَا*
*1233. وِفَاقَ زَيْدٍ فَمُعَاذٍ فَعَلِي....وَفِي سِوَاهَا قَبْلَهُ ابْنُ جَبَلِ*
*1234. وَأُخِّرَ النَّصُّ عَنِ الْإِجْمَاعِ....و  َقُدِّمَ الْخَالِي عَنِ النِّزَاعِ*
*1235. ثَالِثُهَا سَوَاءُ وَالَّذِي فَرَضْ....صَحَابَ  ةٌ وَالْكُلُّ وَالَّذِي انْقَرَضْ*
*1236. وَرُجِّحَ الْقِيَاسُ هَهُنَا بِأَنْ...يَقْوَى دَلِيلُ الْأَصْلِ أَوْ عَلَى السَّنَنْ*
*1237. أَيْ فَرْعُهُ مِنْ جِنْسِ أَصْلِهِ وَأَنْ....يُقْطَع  َ بِالْعِلَّةِ أَوْ يَغْلِبَ ظَنّْ*
*1238. وَكَوْنِهَا بِالْمَسْلَكِ الْقَوِيِّ....وَذ  َاتَ أَصْلَيْنِ عَلَى الْمَرْضِيِّ*
*1239. وَصِفَةٍ ذَاتِيَّةٍ وَقِلَّةِ.......أَ  ْصَافِهَا وَقِيلَ عَكْسُ ذِي وَتِي*
*1240. وَذَاتُ الِاحْتِيَاطِ وَالْعُمُومِ فِي...أَصْلٍ وَفِي التَّعْلِيلِ لَمْ يُخْتَلَفِ*
*1241. وَمَا يُوَافِقُ أُصُولًا عِدَّهْ......أَوْ عِلَّةً أُخْرَى وَبَعْضٌ رَدَّهْ*
*1242. وَمَا ثُبُوتُهَا بِإِجْمَاعٍ فَنَصّْ....قَطْعً  ا فَظَنًّا فَبِإِيـمَاءٍ تُخَصّْ*
*1243. فَالسَّبْرِ فَالْمُنَاسَبَا  تِ فَالشَّبَهْ.....ف  الدَّوَرَانِ وَحَكَوْا فِي الْمَرْتَبَهْ*
*1244. النَّصَّ فَالْإِجْمَاعَ قِيلَ وَاجْعَلِ ....الدَّوَرَانَ بَعْدَ سَبْرِهَا يَلِي*
*1245. وَعِلَّةٌ عَلَى دَلَالَةٍ رَجَحْ.....وَغَيْ  ُ ذِي تَرَكُّبٍ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ*
*1246. وَالْوَصْفُ لِلْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَعْزِيُّ....و  َبَعْدَهُ الْعُرْفِيُّ فَالشَّرْعيُّ*
*1247. ثُمَّ الْوُجُودِي وَالْبَسِيطُ رُجِّحَا...عَلَى سِوَاهُمَا وَمَا قَدْ وَضَحَا*
*1248. فِيهَا اطِّرَادٌ وَانْعِكَاسٌ فَاطِّرَادْ...فَ  َطْ وَفِي الْقَاصِرَةِ الْخِلَافُ بَادْ*
*1249. مَعْ غَيْرِهَا ثَالِثُهَا سِيَّانِ....وَزَا  ئِدٌ فُرُوعُهَا قَوْلَانِ*
*1250. وَفِي حُدُودِ الشَّرْعِ قَدِّمْ مُلْتَزِمْ...الْ  َعْرَفِ الذَّاتِي الصَّرِيحِ وَالأَعَمّْ*
*1251. قِيلَ الْأَخَصُّ وَوِفَاقُ النَّقْلِ صَحّْ.....وَمَا الطَّرِيقُ لِاكْتِسَابِهِ رَجَحْ*
*1252. وَلَيْسَ لِلْمُرَجِّحِ انْحِصَارُ.......و  قُوَّةُ الظَّنِّ هُوَ الْمَثَارُ*

بعض التنبيهات:

1181. في المطبوع: (فالوفق)!، وأظنها تصحيفا!، ووجدتُها (فالوقف) في متن (الكوكب) طبعة المنار...؟!
1185. في طيعة ابن تيمية: (فهْو)!
1197. في المطبوع: (الأدلةُ)!
1206. في ط. ابن تيمية: (مزكَّيه)
1223. وفي نسخة: (والطلاقِ بانْ) فيجر الطلاق عطفا على العتق. اهـ
1229. في المطبوع: (طيبةٍ)...؟!
1234. في ط.ابن تيمية: (على)، والمثبت من باقي الطبعات.
1238. في ط.ابن تيمية: وكونُها)، لكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله- : بالجر عطفا على قوله: (أن يقوى...)؛ أي: يرحَّج القياس أيضا بكون العلة مسلكها أقوى. اهـ
1243. في ط.ابن تيمية: (السبرُ)، (المناسباتُ)، (الدورانُ)، لكن قال الشيخ-حفظه الله- : مجرورات عطفا على (إيماءٍ). اهـ

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
  فقد ذكرْتَ في التنبيهاتِ على قولِ السيوطيِّ :
 . 1185 فَهُوَ مَرْدُودٌ وَهَذَا وَقَعَا.....لِلشّ  افِعِي فِي بِضْعَ عَشْرَ مَوْضِعَا
  ـ ذكرْتَ ـ أنَّ كلمةَ :( فهُو) جاءتْ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ بسكونِ الهاءِ أي : ( فهْو )، لكنْ لِمَ ـ يا أخي ـ ؟ ذلك لأنَّ الكلمةَ التاليةَ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ : ( مُرَدَّدٌ ) ، أما في نسختِك فهي : ( مردودٌ )، وعليهِ فضبطُك صحيحٌ ، وضبطُ طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ صحيحٌ ، لكنْ يبقى سُؤالٌ : ما الأصحُّ : مردودٌ أم مُردَّد ؟
   فأمَّا مَرْدُودٌ فبمعنى غيرِ مقبولٍ  ، وأمَّا مُرَدَّد أي مُتردَّد فيهِ ، وهذا هو المناسِبُ للمعْنى ؛ فالشافعيُّ قدْ ترَدَّدَ في ستةَ عشرَ أو سبعةَ عشرَ موضِعًا ؛ وعليهِ فإِني أرَى أنَّ مَا في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ هو الصوابُ ، لا سيَّما أنْ ذلك ثبتَ في النسخةِ التي شرحَ فيها السيوطيُّ منظومتَه ،
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

شيخنا الكريم: الخطأ مني لأني لم أنتبه!، فقد قال الشيخ الإثيوبي: (مردود تصحيف).اهـ، وأنا حفظتها مردد!، وظننت أني أثبتها مردد!، وقد فاتني تصحيحها من النسخة التي أضبطها، وفي طبعة ابن الجوزي: (فهُو مردد)، وأنا أردت عكس هذا الأمر!، ولا أدري كيف حصل هذا اللبس!، والله أنا أتعجب من بعض السهو الذي يقع!، وأنا عندما أراجع طبعة ابن تيمية أضع لونا غيرَ الأسود على الفروق بينها وبين باقي الطبعات، فلعلي وهمت فظننت أن الخطأ هنا في ابن تيمية فأثبته دون أن أنتبه!، والله المستعان!.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فاعلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ  أنَّ الصَّحيحَ في رسْمِ كلمةِ : ( اعتلى ) في قولِ السيوطيِّ :
1226 . وَبِاتِّفَاقٍ قُدِّمَ النَّهْيُ عَلَى ...أَمْرٍ وَالِاخْبَارُ عَلَى ذَيْنِ اعْتَلَا
  أنْ تُرسمَ الألفُ فيهِ ياءً ؛ لأنها خامِسَةٌ ، والألفُ الخامسةُ تُرسمُ ياءً بغَضِّ النظرِ عَنْ أصْلِها  ،
   هذا ، ولا أدْري أمَرَّتْ علينا هذهِ الكلمةُ  فيما سبق ، وفاتَني التنبيهُ عليها أمْ لا ؟ ، فالرَّجَا مِنْكَ ـ يا أخِي ـ  أنْ تُراجِعَ مَا فاتَ ؛ لأنِّي مَشْغُولٌ ، لَكِنْ فرِّقْ بينَ : ( اعتلَى ) فعْلًا ، وبين : ( اعْتِلا )  اسمًا  أصْلُه : اعْتِلاء ، لكِنْ قُصِرَ للضَّرورةِ ، 
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فاعلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّه يجُوزُ للشَّاعرِ أنْ يصْرِفَ ما مُنعَ منَ الصَّرفِ  للضَّرورةِ ، وإلى ذلكَ أشارَ الحريريُّ بقولِه :
  وجائزٌ في صنعَةِ الشعرِ الصَّلفْ *** أنْ يَصْرِفَ الشَّاعرُ ما لا ينْصَرِفْ  
  ونحنُ إذا تأمَّلْنا قوْلَ السيوطيِّ : 
1229 . أَوْ أَهْلُ طَيْبَةَ أَوِ الصَّحَابِي....ثَ  الِثُهَا إِنْ كَانَ ذَا انْتِسَابِ
  لا نجدُ ضَرُورةً لصرْفِ كلمة : ( طيبة ) ؛ إذِ الوزنُ مع عدمِ الصَّرفِ صالحٌ ؛ حيث تكونُ التفعيلةُ الثانية في المصْراعِ الأوَّلِ على وزنِ : ( مُتَعِلُنْ ) بعدَ الخبنِ والطيِّ أي : الخبل ، وهذا مباحٌ ـ وإنْ يكنْ قبيحًا ـ ، وإلى هذا أشرْتُ بقولِي في الوافي :
  وخبلُه وإنْ يَكُنْ أُبيحا **** فقَدْ أتَى فِي شِعْرِهِم قَبِيحا 
   ؛ وعليهِ لمْ يكُنْ هُناكَ داعٍ لصرْفِ الكلمةِ كما جاءَ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ ، وتكون أنتِ  بعدمِ صرفِكَ لها قدْ أحْسَنْتَ ؛ فبَاركَ اللهُ فيكَ ، وسَدَّدَ خطاك ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكُمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
   فكلمةُ : ( الوفق ) التي جَاءتْ في المطبُوعِ منْ قولِ السيوطيِّ  :
  . 1181 عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ وَإِذَا تُوُهِّمَا....فال  وفق وَالتَّخْيِيرُ أَوْ تَرْكُهُمَا
  خطأٌ أو تصحيفٌ لاشكَّ في ذلِكَ ؛ إذ لا مجالَ للتوفيقِ بينَ المتعادلينِ  هنا ، والصوابُ كما أثبتَّهُ أنت :
1181   . عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ وَإِذَا تُوُهِّمَا....فال  ْوقْفُ وَالتَّخْيِيرُ أَوْ تَرْكُهُمَا
  ؛ إذِ المعنى أنَّ المجتهدَ إذا توهَّم التعادُلَ بينَ الأمارتين ففي ما يصنعُ أقوالٌ :
  أولها : الوقفُ عن العملِ بواحدٍ منهما .
  الثاني : التخييرُ بينهما في العمل .
  الثالث : تركُهما أيْ : سقوطُهما ......... إلخ
  وقدْ أكَّدَ لنا مَا اخترتَهُ رِوايةُ طبْعةِ المَنارِ ، كمَا أشرْتَ ،
   وفَّقكَ اللهُ ، وَرَزَقَني وإيَّاكَ العلْمَ النافِعَ والعَمَلَ الصَّالحَ ،
   والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فمِمَّا لاشَكَّ فيهِ أنَّ كَلِمَةَ : ( الأَدِلَّة ) في قوْلِ السيوطيِّ
 1197  . وَكَثْرَةُ الرُّوَاةِ ذُو تَرْجِيحِ......أَو  ِ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ
   ـ معطوفةٌ عَلى كَلِمَةٍ الرواةِ ، إذِ المعنى أنَّ كثرَةَ الرواةِ أوالأدلةِ تُرَجِّحُ عنْدَ التَّعارُضِ ؛ وعليهِ فالوجهُ فيها الجرُّ لا الرفعُ الذي وَرَدَ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ ،
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ  ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي فِي اللهِ ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فاعْلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أَنَّ حُرُوفَ الجَرِّ تتنَاوَبُ ؛ فالْبَاءُ تأتِي للسَّببِّيةِ ؛ وَعَليْهِ فَمَجِيءُ الباءِ مكانَ اللامِ في طبْعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ  في قولِ السيوطي :
 . 1184أَوْ لَا فَمَا يُذْكَرُ فِيهِ الْمُشْعِرُ....لكَوْنِهِ أَرْجَحَ أَوْ لَا يُذْكَرُ
  ـ لا شيْءَ فيهِ ، وَاعْلمْ أنَّكَ لمْ تُشِرْ إلَى هَذَا الخِلافِ ، 
  هذا ، واللهُ أعْلمُ  ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي فِي اللهِ ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فرفعُ كلمِة : ( كونها  ) في قولِ السيوطيِّ :
 . 1238  وَكَوْنِهَا بِالْمَسْلَكِ الْقَوِيِّ....وَذ  َاتَ أَصْلَيْنِ عَلَى الْمَرْضِيِّ
   ـ في طبْعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ مِمَّا يَدْعُو ألى العجَبِ ؛ ذلِكَ لأنَّ الشيخَ الإثيوبيَّ ـ حفظَه اللهُ ـ قد نصَّ في الشَّرْحِ على أنَّ الكلمةَ معطوفةٌ على قولِه : ( أنْ يقوى ) أي : يرجحُ القياسُ أيضًا بكونِ العلةِ مسلكُها أقوى ، ومعَ أنَّ قولَه : ( أنْ يقوى ) في تأويلِ مصدرٍ في محلِّ جرٍّ بالباءِ ، ومعَ أنَّ المعطوفَ على المجرورِ مجرورٌ ، إلا أنَّ الكلمةَ جاءتْ في النظمِ المثبتِ أعلى الشرحِ مرفوعةً ، وكأنَّه لا علاقةَ بين النظْمِ والشرْحِ ، وهذا مِمَّا يدعُو إلى العجبِ ؛ وعليه فقدْ أحسنْتَ بجرِّ الكلمةِ ،
  هذا ، واللهُ الموفِّقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخِي فِي اللهِ ، فتح الباري ،
>    السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
>   فاعْلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أَنَّ حُرُوفَ الجَرِّ تتنَاوَبُ ؛ فالْبَاءُ تأتِي للسَّببِّيةِ ؛ وَعَليْهِ فَمَجِيءُ الباءِ مكانَ اللامِ في طبْعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ  في قولِ السيوطي :
>  . 1184أَوْ لَا فَمَا يُذْكَرُ فِيهِ الْمُشْعِرُ....لكَوْنِهِ أَرْجَحَ أَوْ لَا يُذْكَرُ
>   ـ لا شيْءَ فيهِ ، وَاعْلمْ أنَّكَ لمْ تُشِرْ إلَى هَذَا الخِلافِ ، 
>   هذا ، واللهُ أعْلمُ  ، والسَّلام .


نعم يا شيخنا، وقد قال الشيخ الإثيوبي-حفظه الله- : "وفي نسخة: (لكونه)". اهـ
وعندي اقتراح يا شيخنا:
أنا في هذه الأيام مشغول جدا، وأنا أقوم بضبط المتن ثم وضعه هنا من غير مراجعته، ففكرت أن أضبط ما تبقى من الكوكب ثم أضعه كاملا، لأني أريد أن أنقطع عن الشبكة لمدة أسبوع، إلى يوم الأحد الموافق 23 من هذا الشهر، لأن هناك أمرا عندي لا بد من أن أتفرغ له، فما رأيكم؟
وادعوا لابنكم أن يوفقه الله.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي فِي اللهِ ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فقدْ أحْسَنَ الشِّيخُ ـ حفظَهُ اللهُ ـ حينما عدَلَ عنْ رفعِ الكلمَاتِ : ( السبر ، المناسبات ، الدوران )  في طبعةِِ ابنِ تيميةَ إلى الجَرِّ في قولِ السيوطي :
1243.  فَالسَّبْرِ فَالْمُنَاسَبَا  تِ فَالشَّبَهْ.....ف  الدَّوَرَانِ وَحَكَوْا فِي الْمَرْتَبَهْ
   ؛ ذلِكَ لأنَّ هذِهِ الكلماتِ معطوفةٌ على كلمَةِ : ( فبإيماءٍ) في قولِهِ :
*. 124*2 وَمَا ثُبُوتُهَا بِإِجْمَاعٍ فَنَصّْ....قَطْعً  ا فَظَنًّا فَبِإِيـمَاءٍ تُخَصّْ
   ؛ حيث إنَّ المعنى : أنَّه يُقدَّمُ القِياسُ الذي ثبتَتْ علَّتُه بالإجماعِ على ما ثبتَتْ علَّتُه بالنَّصِّ ، ويُقدَّمٌ ما ثبتَتْ علَّتُه بالإِيماءِ على السبرِ ، والسبرِ على المناسبةِ ، والمناسبةِ على الشبهِ ، والشبهِ على الدورانِ ..... ،
  هذا ، واللهُ أعْلمُ  ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي فِي اللهِ ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فاعلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّ كلمةَ : ( مزكِّيَه ) في قولِ السيوطيِّ :
 . 1206 بِالِاخْتِبَارِ أَوْ تَرَى مُزَكِّيَهْ...أَ  ْثَرَ عَدًّا وَصَرِيحِ التَّزْكِيَهْ
   ـ هِي لا شَكَّ بكسرِ الكافِ ؛ لأنها اسمُ فاعلٍ منَ الفعْلِ الرُّباعيِّ : زكَّى يُزكِّي ، فهُو مُزَكٍّ ، وليسَتِ اسْمَ مفْعُولٍ ؛ فما ورَدَ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ خطأٌ مطبعيٌّ لا شَكَّ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي فِي اللهِ ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فاعْلمْ أنِّ الفعلَ : أخَّر يتعدَّى إلى المفعُولِ الأوَّل بنفسِه ، وإلى الثَّاني بواسطةِ حرْفِ الجرِّ : عنْ ؛ وعليهِ فقدْ أحسنتَ حين عدلتَ عن : ( على )
  الواردة في طبعة ابن تيمية  إلى : (عن ) في قولِ السيوطي :
     .1234وَأُخِّرَ النَّصُّ عَنِ الْإِجْمَاعِ....و  َقُدِّمَ الْخَالِي عَنِ النِّزَاعِ
 وقوفًا عندَ حُدودِ اللغةِ ، وموافقةً لباقي الطبعاتِ ، 
هذا ، واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسَّلام.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي فِي اللهِ ، فتح الباري ،
   السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فاعلمْ أنَّ رفعَ كلمةِ : ( الطلاق ) في قولِهِ :
1223 . وَمُثْبِتٍ ثَالِثُهَا يَسْتَوِيَانْ....  وَقِيلَ لَا فِي الْعِتْقِ وَالطَّلَاقُ ثَانْ
  صحيحٌ ؛ وذلك باعتبارِ : ( الطلاقُ ثان )  جملةً اسميةً ،  كما أن جرَّها في الروايةِ التي فيها :
1223 . وَمُثْبِتٍ ثَالِثُهَا يَسْتَوِيَانْ....  وَقِيلَ لَا فِي الْعِتْقِ وَالطَّلَاقِ بانْ
  صحيحٌ أيضًا  بالعطف على العتق ؛ فضبطُ الكلمةِ في كلَّ روايةٍ صحيحٌ لا شيءَ فيهِ ؛ وعليهِ يختلفُ المعنى في الروايتين ، ففي الأولى يكونُ المعنى : أنَّ الطلاق ثانٍ للعتقِ في تقديمِ النافي على المثبتِ ، والمعْنى في الثَّانيةِ ـ كما قالَ الشَّيخُ ـ : ظهرَ تقديمُ المثبتِ إلا فيهِما ،
   هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام  .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فاعْلَمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ امْتحَاناتِ الفصْلِ الدِّراسِيِّ الأوَّلِ عندنا بالشرقيَّةِ ستبدأُ غدًا السبت ؛ وعليهِ سيُشْغل أخُوكَ ؛ لأنَّه  ـ كما تعلمُ ـ مدَّرسٌ؛ وطالما أننا مشغولانِ فلنتوقفْ عنِ المشَاركَاتِ ؛ حتَّى نفرغَ مما نحنُ فيهِ ، وَفَّقَكَ اللهُ ، ويَسَّرَ لكَ كُلَّ أمرٍ ، وذلَّلَ أمامَكَ كُلَّ صعْبٍ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم، ونفعنا بعلومكم.



> . 1242 وَمَا ثُبُوتُهَا بِإِجْمَاعٍ فَنَصّْ....قَطْعً  ا فَظَنًّا فَبِإِيـمَاءٍ تُخَصّْ


الصواب:
. 1242 وَمَا ثُبُوتُهَا بِإِجْمَاعٍ فَنَصْ....قَطْعًا فَظَنًّا فَبِإِيـمَاءٍ تُخَصْ
بصادٍ غير مشددة، وينظر:
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=3486
وقد تكرر هذا الخطأ في أكثرَ من رويّ، فليصححْ.
والله الموفق.

----------


## فتح البارى

> بارك الله فيكم، ونفعنا بعلومكم.
> 
> الصواب:
> . 1242 وَمَا ثُبُوتُهَا بِإِجْمَاعٍ فَنَصْ....قَطْعًا فَظَنًّا فَبِإِيـمَاءٍ تُخَصْ
> بصادٍ غير مشددة، وينظر:
> http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=3486
> وقد تكرر هذا الخطأ في أكثرَ من رويّ، فليصححْ.
> والله الموفق.


جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا أبا بكر المكي
وأنا فعلتُ ذلك تقليدا للشيخ عبد اللطيف الخطيب في ضبط ألفية ابنِ مالك:
9- وَاحِدُهُ كَلِمَةٌ، وَالْقَوْلُ عَمّْ.......وَكِلْمَةٌ بِهَا كَلَامٌ قَدْ يُؤَمّْ
25- فَارْفَعْ بِضَمٍّ، وَانْصِبَنْ فَتْحًا وَجُرّْ....كَسْرًا كَـ(ذِكْرُ اللهِ عَبْدَهُ يَسُرّْ)
48- وَالثَّانِ مَنْقُوصٌ، وَنَصْبُهُ ظَهَرْ......وَرَفْ  عُهُ يُنْوَى كَذَا أَيْضًا يُجَرّْ
105- كَذَا الَّذِي جُرَّ بِـ(مَا) الْمَوْصُولِ جَرّْ....كَـ(مُرَّ بِالَّذِي مَرَرْتُ فَهْوَ بَرّْ)
واختلف ضبط الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد-رحمه الله-، فتارة يضعها وتارة يكتفي بالسكون!.
وأنا وضعتُ الشدة من أجل النطق، لأن هناك فرقا بين نُطْقِ (فَنَصْ) مِن (فَنَصُ) وبين (فَنَصّْ) مِن (فَنَصٌّ)، ومثل (وَتَبْ) من (وَتَبَ) و(وَتَبّْ) من (وَتَبَّ) في قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .
وأنا لم أقرأ الموضوع الذي أشرتم إليه كاملا لانشغالي الشديد في هذه الأيام، وأنتظر رأي مشايخنا في هذه المسألة.
وادعوا لأخيكم بالتوفيق والسداد.

----------


## فتح البارى

> جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا أبا بكر المكي


أقصد: المحلي
واعذروني، فهناك عضو آخر اسمه أبو بكر المكي، وأنا كتبت هذا الرد وأنا شبه نائم!، والحمد لله أني لم أقل: أبا بكر الصديق (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

أضحك الله سنك!
وأصحبني وإياك التوفيق والسداد.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> 105- كَذَا الَّذِي جُرَّ بِـ(مَا) الْمَوْصُولِ جَرّْ....كَـ(مُرَّ بِالَّذِي مَرَرْتُ فَهْوَ بَرّْ)


صوابه: (بما الموصولَ جر)
أخشى أن يتحول العنوان إلى (المتون العلمية تصحيح وزيادات!) (ابتسامة)



> وأنا لم أقرأ الموضوع الذي أشرتم إليه كاملا لانشغالي الشديد في هذه الأيام، وأنتظر رأي مشايخنا في هذه المسألة.


تجد-إن شاء الله-في البحث المشار إليه كلام العلماء واضحًا بينًا، فجزى الله كاتبتَه خيرًا.

----------


## فتح البارى

> صوابه: (بما الموصولَ جر)
> أخشى أن يتحول العنوان إلى (المتون العلمية تصحيح وزيادات!) (ابتسامة)


أضحك الله سنك يا شيخنا الكريم!
ولا أدري كيف حصل هذا!، ولو علمتَ ما أصابك أخاك لعذرتَه.
وقد كنت كتبت ردا قبل هذا الرد على ملف وورد، وكان أكبرَ من هذا بقليل، ثم أردتُ أن أغلقَ صفحة الوورد، فظهرت لي علامة: هل تريد الحفظ؟ فضغطتُ-من شدة الإرهاق وعدم التركيز- على: [لا]!
فذهب كل شيء أدراج الرياح!
فجمعتُ بين الإرهاق والغم والضحك. (ابتسامة)
وشرعتُ في كتابته مرةً أخرى ونفسي تقول لي: إن لبدنك عليك حقا!، فخالفتُها فكان ما ترى!، والله المستعان!
وإن شاء الله سأرجع يوم الأحد القادم لنكمل ضبط الكوكب، وأرجو منكم أن تكونوا معنا.
وفقني الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أَخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
  السَّلام عليكمْ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وَبَعْدُ :
  فاعلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنني قرَأتُ المُشارَكةَ التي كتبَها أخُونا في اللهِ أبُو بكْرٍ المَحَلِّي ، والَّذِي رَاحَ يُخَطِّئُنا فيها فيمَا ذهبْنا إليْهِ فِي ضبْطِ الْحَرْفِ المضعَّفِ في الأصل إذا وقعَ رويًّا مقيَّدًا منْ وضْعِ سُكُونٍ فوْقَ الشدَّةِ ، ولم يذكرْ أخونا الفاضلُ السَّببَ ، بلْ أحَالَنا إلى مَقالَةٍ كتبتْها أختٌ لنا في ذلكِ الأمرِ ، وكمْ كنتُ أتمنَّى ألا يُبَادرَ أخُونا الكريمُ بتخْطئتِنا ، وَأنْ يَسْألنا أوَّلًا عَنِ الْعلَّةِ التي منْ أَجْلِها رَسَمْنا ما رَسمْنا ، 
  لقدْ رَجعْتُ إلى المَقالَةِ المذكورة ، فوَجَدْتُ الكَاتبةَ ـ وَفقَّها اللهُ ـ لمْ تفرِّق بين الملفوظِ والمرْسوم ؛ إذ زعمَتْ بعدَ التأمُلِ ـ كما تقولُ ـ أنَّ وضْع الشدةِ والسكونِ في الضبطِ يُؤدِّي إلى خَللٍ في الوزْنِ ؛ إذْ سَيُضَافُ بِالشَّدَّةِ وَالسُّكُون ساكنٌ إلى الرويِّ المقيَّدِ ، وَهَذا صَحِيحٌ لَوْ أننا نأتي بحرْفين مُسكَّنينِ عِنْدَما ننْطِقُ الرَّوِيَّ المُقيَّدَ وَالحَالةُ هذِه ،  لكنْ هذا لايمكنُ أصلًا ؛  لأنه ليسَ من الْمَوَاضعِ التي يسُوغُ فيها الْتقاءُ الساكنين ، إنَّ التقاءَ الساكنين يُغتفرُ في مثلِ :
  1 ـ إذَا كانَ أوَّلُهما حرْفَ لينٍ وكان ثانيهما مُدْغمًا في مثلِه نحْو : عامَّة ، خاصَّة ، ونحْو :  ولا الضَّالِّين .... إلخ
  2 ـ الكلمات التي يوقفُ عليها نحْو :  آمينْ  ، المؤمنونْ ، يقولْ ...
  3 ـ الألفاظ المسرودة نحْو : صادْ ، ميمْ  ، نونْ ....
  4 ـ همزة الوصل المسبوقة بهمزةِ الاستفهام إذا قلبَتْ ألفا فإنَّها تلتقي بالساكنِ بعدَها ، ولكنها لا تحذف لئلا يلتبسَ الاسْتفهامُ بالخبرِ نحْو قولك : آلْحسن عندك ؟
  هذه هِيَ المَواضعُ التي يُغتفرُ فيها التقاءُ الساكنين لفظًا ، أمَّا فيمَا عداها فيجبُ التخلُصُ بالحذفِ أو التَّحْريكِ كما هو معلوم ،
  هل تستطيعُ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنْ تأتيَ ببائين سَاكنتين مِنَ الْفِعْلِ : تبَّ حَالةَ الوقفِ ، 
  وَهذا ـ يا أخِي ـ تنوينُ الغَالي إذا لَحِقَ الرَّوِيَّ المقيَّدَ ماذا نعملُ ؟
يُفتحُ  ما قبل النونِ تشبيهًا لها بنونِ التوكيدِ الخفيفةِ ، أو يُكسر للساكنين ؛ لكن لم ؟
  لأنَّه لا يلتقي سَاكنانِ ،
  إننا ـ يا أخِي ـ لا ننْطقُ بالحرْف مشدَّدًا رغمَ وُجُودِ الشدَّةِ ، كمَا أننا لا ننطقُ بواوِ عَمْرٍو رغمَ وجودِ الْوَاوِ ، 
  ثُمَّ إنَّ منْ أَبْسطِ القواعدِ في علْمِ العروضِ أنَّ مَا يلفظ يُعَتدّ به في الوزنِ ،  وما لا يلفظ  يهمل ويطرَح ولا يعْتبر ، والأمرُ لا يحْتاجُ إلى توضيحٍ ، فكيفَ يختلُّ الوزْنُ بِوَضْعِ شدَّةٍ وسكُونٍ فوقََهَا رَسْمًا ،
  إننا لا ننطقُ الحرْفَ في مثلِ هذا الموْضع مُشَدَّدًا ، بلْ مُخفَّفًا ، وهذا  أمرٌ جائزٌ في الشعرِ كمَا هو مَعلومٌ ، ولعلَّك تذْكرُ قوْلِي في نظمِ الضرورات :
  وَقَصْرُكَ الْأَسْمَاءَ إِذْ تُمَدُّ **** وَأنْ تُخَفِّفَ الَّذِي يُشَدُّ
  وَهذا الذي يتحدثُ عنهُ العلَماءُ في مقالة أختنا الفاضلة ، إنهم يتحدثون عنْ جَوازِ تخفيفِ الْحرْفِ المُشدَّدِ إذا وَقعَ رَوِيًّا مقيَّدًا في اللفظِ لا في الرسمِ إلا ما كانَ من المعري في قولِهِ :
  ( وقد عِيبَ علََى بعْضِ العُلماءِ أنَّ لام «الْمُصَلْ» وُجِدَتْ بِخَطِّهِ مُشدَّدَةً في قَولِ لبيدٍ:
  يَلْمسُ الأَحْلاسَ في مَنزِلِهِ *** بيديه كَالْيَهُوديِّ الْمُصَلْ )
  لكنْ مَنِ الَّذي عابَ ؟ لمْ يذكرِ المعري ،  ولمَ عاب ؟ رُبَّمَا ظنَّ أن العالِم  ـ ولا ندري من هو أيضا ـ  ينطِقها مشدَّدَة كما كتبَها ، ثمَّ من الذي أقرَّه على ذلك ، وكيف فاتَ هذا الأمْرُ علماءَنا ؟
   وَهنا سؤالٌ يطْرحُ نفْسَه وَهُو : طالَمَا أنَّ الأمرَ هكذا ، فلِمَ نضعُ الشدَّة إذنْ ؟
   نضعُها لسببين :
  أولهما : الإشارةُ إِلى أنَّ أصْلَ الحرْف مُضَعَّفٌ ، وَقدْ ألْمَحَ إلى ذلكَ الأستاذُ الكبيرُ عبد السلام هارون حين قال في قولِ الشَّاعر :
  فلاوَأبيكِ ابنةَ العَامِرِيْ   (  م )    يِ لا يَدَّعي الْقََوْمُ أنِّي أَفِرّْ
  تُقْرَأ الرَّاءُ بالسُّكونِ، ولكنَّها تُكْتَبُ مَعَ عَلامَةِ الشدَّةِ؛ تنِْبِيهًا علَى أَنَّ أصْلَهَا التَّضْعِيفُ )
  وَأما الأمرُ الثاني : فهوَ أنَّ بعضَ هذِهِ الكلماتِ إذا خُفِّفتْ تَتَشَابَهُ مع غيرِها فيحدثُ بهذا لبْسٌ ، كما في : دَالٌّ ، ودَالٌ ، فماذا نفعلُ ؟ 
  إنَّ أهْلَ الرَّسْم كَما يَحْذفونَ بعْضًا منَ الْحُرُوفِ للتَّخْفيفِ ، أوْ للاستغناءِ عنها بِالباقي فإنهم كذلك يُضيفون عندَ اتفاقِ الأمثلةِ بعْضًا من الحروفِ ؛ لتتميزَ الأمثلةُ ، وتتزيَّلَ ، كمَا قيلَ :
  وَيَحْذِفُ الْكُتَّابُ لِلتَّخْفِيفِ *** فِي رَسْمِهِمْ بَعْضٍا مِنَ الْحُرُوفِ 
  وَقدْ يَكُونُ الْحَذْفُ باتِّفاقِ *** إِذَا اغْتنوْا عَنْ ذِكْرِهِ بِالْبَاقِي
  وَزَوَّدُوا عِنْدَ اتِّفَاقِ أَمْثِلَهْ *** فِي الرَّسْمِ حَرْفًا كَيْ تُرَى مُزَيَّلَه ْ
  وَنحْنُ لا نُضِيفُ هنا حرفًا  ، وإنِّما نكتبُ الكلمةَ علَى ما كانتْ عليه في الأصلِ قبلَ أنْ يُخفَّفَ الحرفُ في اللفظِ للوزنِ ،
  ولهذين السببين جَرى عَمَلُ محققينا الكبارِ على هذا ، وتطولُ بنا المشاركةُ جدًّا لو أنني رحتْ آتي بأمثلةٍ تبين ذلك ، ونقولاتٍ تشهَدُ عليه منْ تحْقيقاتِ الشيخِ أحمد محمد شاكر ، والشيخِ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد ، والأستاذِ محمد علي النجار ، والأستاذِ عبد السلام هارون ، والأستاذِ الدكتورِ رمضان عبد التواب ، وغيرِهم وغيرِهم مِمَّنْ يكُونُ لنا الشرفُ إذا تعلَّقْنا بأذْيَالِهم ، فهمْ قدوتُنا ، وأسوتُنا ، وسادتُنا، والشَّاعرُ يقولُ :
  فَتَشَبَّهُوا إِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا مِثْلَهُمْ *** إنَّ التَّشبُّهَ بالرِّجَالِ فَلاحُ
   لهذا كنتُ أودُّ ألَّا يُسَارعَ أخِي ـ وَهوَ رجلٌ فاضلٌ ـ  بتخْطِئَتِنا  ؛ لأنني قد أقبلُ ذلكَ ، ولا أرى فيه عيبًا ولا عَارًا ، ولا أتَحَرَّجُ إن قيل لي : أخطأتَ ؛ فالأَصْلُ فيَّ الخَطأُ إلا أنْ يعْصِمَنِي اللهُ منَ الزَّللِ  ، لكِنْ لا أقبلُ أنْ يُخَطَّأَ أمثالُ هَؤلاءِ الأعلامِ ، والجِبالِ الرَّواسِي في مثلِ هذا الموضعِ التافهِ الحقيرِ ، مَعَ أنني أعلمُ أنهم غيرُ معصُومين ،
  هذا ، واللهُ الموفِّقُ ، والسًَّلام

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيك أستاذي الحبيب،
أولا: وددتُ لو كان تعليقك في الموضع المشار إليه ليكون النفعُ أعمَّ.
ثانيًا: المسألة اجتهادية، وما ذكرته من عمل محققينا الكبار-رحمهم الله-ليس إجماعًا يقضى به، كيف وممن ذكرتَ من يسلك هذا المسلك في بعض ما وقفت عليه له كالشيخ محيي الدين عبد الحميد-رحمه الله-.
ثالثًا: ليس حذف الشدة خلطًا بين المنطوق والمرسوم، بل هو إبقاء على القاعدة الأصلية المعروفة، وهي أن الأصل كتابة ما ينطق، لا يزاد على ذلك إلا بدليل، وما ذكر من أن كتابتها تذكير بالأصل = يحتاج إلى نظر.
رابعًا: العلة الواضحة في حذفها-وهي الأقوى في نظري-أنها تلبِس على القارئ، فلربما قرأ الكلمة بالشدة، لا سيما إذا لم يكن من أهل العروض، فنوقعه في اللحن من حيث أردنا تذكيره بالأصل، وهذا التذكير قد يحدث بغير ذلك، فليتأمل.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله أبا بكر المحلي ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
  فباركَ اللهُ فيكَ ـ يا أخِي ـ أوَّلًا ، واعْلَمْ  ـ ثانيًا ـ أنِّي لمْ أقُلْ : إنَّ حذْفَ الشدَّةِ خلْطٌ بينَ المنطُوقِ والمرسُومِ  ، وإنَّما قلتُ : إنَّ أخْتَنا ـ وفَّقها اللهُ ـ  لمْ تفرِّقْ بينَ الملْفُوظِ والمرْسومِ ؛ حيثُ اعتبرتْ وضعَ أو رسم الشدَّةِ والسكون فوقها حرْفينِ ساكنينِ في الميزانِ كما  يبدُو ذلك في تقطيعِها للبيتِ الذي استشْهَدَتْ به ، ولمْ تُراعِي أنَّ الحرْفَ لا يُنْطقُ مشدَّدًا ، وإنما يُنطقُ مُخفَّفًا ، وإنْ رُسِمتْ فوقَهُ شَدَّةٌ ،
  ثمَّ ـ يا أَخِِي ـ طالمَا أنَّ المسْألةَ اجْتهاديَّةٌ كمَا ذكرْتَ   فلمَ تُخَطِّئُنا فيما ذهبنا إليه ، ونحنُ لمْ نُخَطِئْ أحدًا فيما اختار ، ولمْ أُوجِبْ على أحَدٍ أنْ يرْسمَ الرسمَ الذي نميلُ إليهِ ؛ لعلْمِي ـ كما قلتَ ـ بأنَّ المسألةَ اجتهادية ؟
  ومعْذرةً ـ يا أخِي ـ إنْ أوْجَزْتُ القوْلَ ؛ فأخوكَ في شغلٍ هذه الأيام ،
  هذا ، واللهُ الموفِّقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيك، ولا عدمنا الأنس بك.
أما ما ذكرت الأخت من تقطيع، فهو بحسب ما يبدو لغير العالم بالعروض الذي يلتبس عليه الأمر، ومن ثم، كان الأمثلُ حذفَ الشدة تجنبًا لهذا اللبس.
وأقول لك-حفظك الله-: رأيي صوابٌ يحتمل الخطأ، ورأيُ غيري خطأ يحتمل الصواب.
والله الموفق بفضله.

----------


## فتح البارى

*الْكِتَابُ السَّابِع: فِي الاِجْتِهَادِ* 
*1253. بَذْلُ الْفَقِيهِ الْوُسْعَ فِي تَحْصِيلِ......ظَن  ٍّ بِالَاحْكَامِ مِنَ الدَّلِيلِ*
*1254. ثُمَّ الْفَقِيهُ اسْمٌ عَلَى الْمُجْتَهِدِ....  الْبَالِغِ الْعَاقِلِ، وَالْعَقْلَ احْدُدِ*
*1255. مَلَكَةٌ يُدْرَكُ مَعْلُومٌ بِهَا.....وَقِيلَ الِادْرَاكُ وَقِيلَ مَا انْتَهَى*
*1256. إِلَى الضَّرُورِيِّ فَقِيهُ النَّفْسِ لَوْ....يَنْفِي الْقِيَاسَ لَوْ جَلِيًّا قَدْ رَأَوْا*
*1257. يَدْرِي دَلِيلَ الْعَقْلِ وَالتَّكْلِيفَ بِهْ...حَلَّ مِنَ الْآلَاتِ وُسْطَى رُتَبِهْ*
*1258. مِنْ لُغَةٍ وَالنَّحْوِ وَالْمَعَانِي....  وَمِنْ أُصُولِ الْفِقْهِ وَالْبَيَانِ*
*1259. وَمِنْ كِتَابٍ وَالْأَحَادِيثِ الَّذِي...يَخُصّ   الَاحْكَامَ بِدُونِ حِفْظِ ذِي*
*1260. وَحَقَّقَ السُّبْكِيُّ أَنَّ الْمُجْتَهِدْ....  مَنْ هَذِهِ مَلَكَةٌ لَهُ وَقَدْ*
*1261. أَحَاطَ بِالْمُعْظَمِ مِنْ قَوَاعِدِ....حَتّ  َى ارْتَقَى لِلْفَهْمِ لِلْمَقَاصِدِ*
*1262. وَلْيُعْتَبَرْ قَالَ لِفِعْلِ الِاجْتِهَادْ...**لَا* *كَوْنِهِ* *وَصْفًا* *غَدَا** فِي* *الشَّخْصِ* *بَادْ*
*1263. أَنْ يَعْرِفَ الْإِجْمَاعَ كَيْ لَا يَخْرِقَا...وَسَ  َبَ النُّزُولِ قُلْتُ أَطْلَقَا*
*1264. وَنَاسِخَ الْكُلِّ وَمَنْسُوخًا وَمَا....صُحِّحَ وَالْآحَادَ مَعْ ضِدِّهِمَا*
*1265. وَحَالَ رَاوِي سُنَّةٍ وَنَكْتَفِي.....ا  ْآنَ بِالرُّجُوعِ لِلْمُصَنَّفِ*
*1266. لَا الْفِقْهُ وَالْكَلَامُ وَالْحُرِّيَّةُ  ......وَلَا الذُّكُورَةُ وَلَا الْعَدَالَةُ*
*1267. وَالْبَحْثُ عَنْ مُعَارِضٍ فَلْيَقْتَفِي....  وَاللَّفْظِ هَلْ مَعْهُ قَرِينَةٌ تَفِي*
*1268. وَدُونَهُ مُجْتَهِدُ الْمَذْهَبِ مَنْ...يُمْكِنُ تَخْرِيجُ الْوُجُوهِ حَيْثُ عَنّْ*
*1269. عَلَى نُصُوصٍ عَنْ إِمَامِهِ حَذَا ....وَدُونَهُ مُجْتَهِدُ الْفَتْوَى وَذَا*
*1270. الْمُتَبَحِّرُ الَّذِي تَمَكَّنَا.....مِ  ْ كَوْنِهِ رَجَّحَ قَوْلًا وُهِّنَا*
*1271. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَجَزِّي الِاجْتِهَادِ....  وَجَائِزٌ وَوَاقِعٌ لِلْهَادِي*
*1272. ثَالِثُهَا فِي الْحَرْبِ وَالْآرَا فَقَدْ....وَالرَّ  ابِعُ الْوَقْفُ وَلِلْخَطَا فَقَدْ*
*1273. وَعَصْرِهِ ثَالِثُهَا بِإِذْنِهِ.....مُ  َرِّحًا قِيلَ وَلَوْ بِضِمْنِهِ*
*1274. وَقِيلَ لِلْوُلَاةِ قِيلَ وَالْبَعِيدْ....و  َفِي الْوُقُوعِ الْبُعْدُ وَالْوَقْفُ مَزِيدْ*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1275. وَاحِدٌ الْمُصِيبُ فِي أَحْكَامِ.....عَق  لِيَّةٍ وَمُنْكِرُ الْإِسْلَامِ*
*1276. مُخْطٍ أَثِيمٌ كَافِرٌ لَمْ يُعْذَرِ....وَقَد  ْ رَأَى الْجَاحِظُ ثُمَّ الْعَنْبَرِي*
*1277. لَا إِثْمَ فِي الْعَقْلِيِّ ثُمَّ الْمُنْتَقَى...إ  نْ يَكُ مُسْلِمًا وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقَا*
*1278. وَقِيلَ زَادَ الْعَنْبَرِي كُلٌّ مُصِيبْ..وَفِي الَّتِي لَا قَاطِعٌ فِيهَا يُصِيبْ*
*1279. كُلٌّ لِدَى صَاحِبَيِ النُّعْمَانِ ......وَالْبَازِ وَالشَّيْخِ وَبَاقِلَّانِي*
*1280. فَذَانِ قَالَا إِنَّ حُكْمَ اللهِ.......تَابِع   ظَنِّهِ بِلَا اشْتِبَاهِ*
*1281. وَالْأَوَّلُونَ ثَمَّ أَمْرٌ لَوْ حَكَمْ....كَانَ بِهِ لَوْ لَمْ يُصَادِفْهُ اتَّسَمْ*
*1282. أَصَابَ لَا حُكْمًا وَلَا انْتِهَاءَ....بَل  ِ اجْتِهَادًا فِيهِ وَابْتِدَاءَ*
*1283. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ وَاحِدٌ وَفِيهِ........لِلّ  َهِ حُكْمٌ قَبْلَهُ عَلَيْهِ*
*1284. أَمَارَةٌ وَقِيلَ لَا وَالْمُعْتَمَدْ  ....كُلِّفَ أَنْ يُصِيبَهُ مَنِ اجْتَهَدْ*
*1285. وَأَنَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَهُ لَا يَأثَمُ......بَلْ أَجْرُهُ لِقَصْدِهِ مُنْحَتِمُ*
*1286. وَفَرْدٌ الْمُصِيبُ بِالْإِجْمَاعِ..  ...مَعْ قَاطِعٍ وَقِيلَ بِالنِّزَاعِ*
*1287. وَنَفْيُ إِثْمِ مُخْطِئٍ ذُو الِانْتِقَا.....و  إِنْ يُقَصِّرْ فَعَلَيْهِ اتُّفِقَا*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1288. لَا يُنْقَضُ الْحُكْمُ بِالِاجْتِهَادِ  .....قَطْعًا فَإِنْ خَالَفَ نَصًّا بَادِي*
*1289. أَوْ ظَاهِرًا وَلَوْ قِيَاسًا لَا خَفِي....أَوْ حُكْمُهُ بِغَيْرِ رَأْيِهِ يَفِي*
*1290. أَوْ بِخِلَافِ نَصِّ مَنْ قَلَّدَهُ....يُنْ  قَضْ وَإِنْ يَنْكِحْ وَمَا أَشْهَدَهُ*
*1291. ثُمَّ تَغَيَّرَ اجْتِهَادٌ مِنْهُ أَوْ....إِمَامِهِ فِي حَظْرِهَا خُلْفٌ حَكَوْا*
*1292. وَمَنْ تَغَيَّرَ اجْتِهَادُهُ وَجَبْ ...إِعْلَامُ مُسْتَفْتٍ بِهِ كَيْمَا انْقَلَبْ*
*1293. وَالْفِعْلُ لَا يُنْقَضْ وَلَا يَضْمَنُ مَا...يَتْلَفْ فَإِنْ لِقَاطِعٍ فَأَلْزِمَا*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1294. يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُقَالَ لِلنَّبِيِّ.....ا  ْكُمْ بِمَا تَشَاءُ أَوْ صَفِيِّ*
*1295. فَهْوَ صَوَابٌ وَيَكُونُ مُدْرَكَا....شَرْ  عًا وَتَفْوِيضًا يُسَمَّى ذَلِكَا*
*1296. ثَالِثُهَا الْمَنْعُ لِعَالِمٍ وَلَمْ....يَقَعْ عَلَى الْأَقْوَى وَمُوسَى قَدْ جَزَمْ*
*1297. نَظِيرُ هَذَا الْخُلْفُ فِي أَصْلٍ شُهِرْ....تَعْلِي  قُ أَمْرٍ بِاخْتِيَارِ مَنْ أُمِرْ*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1298. الْحَدُّ لِلتَّقْلِيدِ أَخْذُ الْقَوْلِ مِنْ.....حَيْثُ دَلِيلُهُ عَلَيْهِ مَا زُكِنْ*
*1299. وَلَازِمٌ لِغَيْرِ ذِي اجْتِهَادِ.....وَ  ِيلَ إِنْ بَانَ انْتِفَا الْفَسَادِ*
*1300. وَقِيلَ مَا لِعَالِمٍ أَنْ قَلَّدَا.....وَلَ  ْ يَكُونُ لَمْ يَصِرْ مُجْتَهِدَا*
*1301. قِيلَ وَلَا الْعَامِيِّ وَالْمُجْتَهِدُ  .....إِنْ يَجْتَهِدْ وَظَنَّ لَا يُقَلِّدُ*
*1302. كَذَاكَ إِنْ لَمْ يَجْتَهِدْ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ ....ثَالِثُهَا الْجَوَازُ لِلْقَاضِي وَضَحْ*
*1303. وَقِيلَ لِلضِّيْقِ وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَرَى....أَعْلَى وَقِيلَ فِي الَّذِي لَهُ جَرَى*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1304. إِنْ يَتَكَرَّرْ حَادِثٌ وَقَدْ طَرَا.....مَا يَقْتَضِي الْرُّجُوعَ أَوْ مَا ذَكَرَا*
*1305. دَلِيلَهُ الْأَوَّلَ جَدَّدَ النَّظَرْ....حَتْ  مًا عَلَى الْمَشْهُورِ دُونَ مَنْ ذَكَرْ*
*1306. وَهَكَذَا إِعَادَةُ الْمُسْتَفْتِي..  ......سُؤَالَهُ وَلَوْ تِبَاعَ مَيْتِ*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1307. ثَالِثُهَا الْمُخْتَارُ فِي الْمَفْضُولِ جَازْ....تَقْلِيد  ُهُ إِنْ يَعْتَقِدْ سَاوَى وَمَازْ*
*1308. فَالْبَحْثُ عَنْ أَرْجَحِهِمْ لَا يَلْزَمُ.....أَوْ يَعْتقِدْ رُجْحَانَ فَرْدٍ مِنْهُمُ*
*1309. فَلْيَتَعِيَّنْ وَالَّذِي عِلْمًا رَجَحْ.....فَوْقَ الَّذِي فِي وَرَعٍ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ*
*1310. وَقُلِّدَ الْمَيِّتُ فِي الْقَوِيِّ .......ثَالِثُهَا بِشَرْطِ فَقْدِ الْحَيِّ*
*1311. وَجُوِّزَ اسْتِفْتَاءُ مَنْ قَدْ عُرِفَا.....أَهْل  ا لَهُ أَوْ ظُنَّ حَيْثُ لَا خَفَا*
*1312. بِشُهْرَةٍ بِالْعِلْمِ وَالْعَدَالَهْ..  ....أَوِ انْتِصَابِهِ وَالِاسْتِفْتَا لَهْ*
*1313. وَلَوْ يَكُونُ قَاضِيًا وَقِيلَ لَا....ذَا فِي الْمُعَامَلَاتِ لَا مَنْ جُهِلَا*
*1314. وَحَتْمُ بَحْثِ عِلْمِهِ وَالِاكْتِفَا...  ِالسَّتْرِ وَالْوَاحِدِ فِي ذَا الْمُقْتَفَى*
*1315. وَجَازَ عَنْ مَأْخَذِهِ إِنْ يَسْأَلِ....مُسْت  َرْشِدًا وَلْيُبْدِ إِنْ كَانَ جَلِي*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1316. يَجُوزُ لِلْمُجْتَهِدِ الْمُقَيَّدِ.....  ِالْمَذْهَبِ الْإِفْتَاءُ فِي الْمُعْتَمَدِ*
*1317. ثَالِثُهَا لِفَقْدِهِ وَالرَّابِعُ......  جَازَ لِمَنْ قَلَّدَ وَهْوَ الْوَاقِعُ*
*1318. وَالْمَنْعُ لِلْعَامِيِّ مُطْلَقًا وَلَوْ....دَلِيلُ  هَا نَصٌّ عَلَى الْأَقْوَى رَأَوْا*
*1319. جَازَ خُلُوُّ الْعَصْرِ عَنْ مُجْتَهِدِ.....وَ  ُطْلَقًا يَمْنَعُ قَوْمُ أَحْمَدِ*
*1320. وَابْنُ دَقِيقِ الْعِيدِ لَا إِنْ أَتَتِ ....أَشْرَاطُهَا وَالْمُرْتَضَى لَمْ يَثْبُتِ*
*1321. إِذَا بِقَوْلِ مُفْتٍ الْعَامِي عَمِلْ....لَيْسَ لَهُ الرُّجُوعُ إِجْمَاعًا نُقِلْ*
*1322. وَقِيلَ بِالْإِفْتَاءِ يَلْزَمُ الْعَمَلْ...وَقِ  لَ بِالشُّرُوعِ قِيلَ أَوْ حَصَلْ*
*1323. مِنْهُ الْتِزَامٌ وَرَأَى السَّمْعَانِي....  إِنْ مَالَتِ النَّفْسُ لِلِاطْمِئْنَان  ِ*
*1324. وَابْنُ الصَّلَاحِ وَالنَّوَاوِي إِنْ فُقِدْ....سِوَاهُ وَالتَّخْيِيرَ جَوِّزْ إِنْ وُجِدْ*
*1325. وَصُحِّحَ الْجَوَازُ فِي حُكْمِ سِوَاهْ....وَالِا  لْتِزَامُ بِمُعَيَّنٍ رَآهْ*
*1326. أَرْجَحَ أَوْ مُسَاوِيًا وَإِنَّ لَهْ.....خُرُوجَه   عَنْهُ وَلَوْ فِي مَسْأَلَهْ*
*1327. ثَالِثُهَا لَا الْبَعْضِ وَالتَّتَبُّعُ..  ....لِرُخَصٍ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ يُمْنَعُ*
-----------
1267. في المطبوع: (مَعارض)...؟
1303. في طبعة ابن تيمية: (وَقِيلَ لِلضِّيْقِ إِنْ يَرَى)!

----------


## فتح البارى

> *41. وَفِعْلُ كُلِّ أَوْ فَبَعْضِ مَا مَضَى ... وَقْتٌ لَهُ مُسْتَدْرِكًا بِهِ الْقَضَا
> *



*قال الشيخ-حفظه الله- في ط.ابن الجوزي ص:35 :*
*"الأوضح أن يكون بضم الميم وفتح الراء[1]بصيغة المصدر الميمي منصوبا على أنه مفعول لأجله؛ أي: لأجل الاستدراك، وهذا ويحتمل أن يكون بصيغة اسم الفاعل حالا من الفاعل المفهوم من قوله: (فعل)، والله تعالى أعلم."*
*[1] في المطبوع: الدال!*
*والمثبت في المتن: (مستدرِكا)!*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته ، وبعْدُ :
  فقدْ ذكرتُ لك منْ قبلُ أنَّ كثيرًا من المحقِّقينَ التزمَ حذفَ حرفِ العلةِ من المضَارعِ الناقصِ إذا جُزِمَ ـ ولو وقعَ عروضًا أو ضربًا ، وكذلك من الاسمِ المنقوصِ المنكَّرِ في حالتيْ : الرَّفعِ والجرِّ ؛ وعليهِ فقد كانَ يسَعُك أنْ ترْسمَ الفعلَ :( يقتفي ) في قولِ السيوطي : 
 . 1267 وَالْبَحْثُ عَنْ مُعَارِضٍ فَلْيَقْتَفِي....  وَاللَّفْظِ هَلْ مَعْهُ قَرِينَةٌ تَفِي
  ـ كانَ يسعُك أنْ ترْسمَه هكذا : ( فليقتفِ ) بدون ياءٍ  ، وأمَّا إثباتُ الياءِ ، والبحثُ عن مبرِّرٍ لإثباتِها ، كما فعل الشيخُ الإثيوبي  ـ حفظه اللهُ ـ فهذا شيءٌ لا مبرِّرَ له ، فالياء لا ضرورةَ لإثباتِها ؛ لأنها ـ وإنْ لم ترسمْ خطًّا ـ معتدٌّ بِها في الوزنِ ؛ إذ هي حرفُ الوصلِ ، والوصلُ ـ كما قلتُ لك سابقًا  ـ :
والوصلُ مدٌّ جاءَ عن إشباعِ *** رويِّهم أوْ هاءِ الِاتِّباعِ 
ولوكانَ هناكَ ضرورةٌ لإِثباتِ الياءِ للزمَ الإتيانُ بها في كلِّ عروضٍ أو ضربٍ مجْرورٍ ، وللزمَ الإتيانُ بالوَاوِ في المرفوعِ ، بخلافِ الإِتيانِ بالألفِ في المنصوبِ ؛ فإنهم يأتون بالألفِ ، ولوكان الاسم مُعرَّفًا ب ( أل ) , ومنْ هنا لم أعلِّق على قولِه :
وَقِيلَ لِلضِّيْقِ وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَرَى....أَعْلَى وَقِيلَ فِي الَّذِي لَهُ جَرَى
  وأمَّا كلمةُ : ( بادي ) في قولِه :
   . 1288 لَا يُنْقَضُ الْحُكْمُ بِالِاجْتِهَادِ  .....قَطْعًا فَإِنْ خَالَفَ نَصًّابَادِي
  فهيَ في الأصلِ كلمةٌ منصوبةٌ ؛ إذِ الأصلُ : فإنْ خالفَ نصًّا باديَا  ، لكِنْ حُذفت الفتحةُ للضرورةِ ؛ فكانَ الواجبُ إثباتَ الياءِ لا كما جاء في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ ، وإن كان الشيخُ قد رفعَ الكلمةَ ثمَّةَ على أنها خبرٌ لمبتدأٍ محْذُوفٍ ، لكنْ لمَ ؛ ليكُونَ ذلك مُسوِّغًا ـ فيمَا أظنُّ ـ  لحذْفِ الياءِ عندَه أي في طبعةِ : ابنِ تيميةَ ،  وأرجُو ـ يا أخي ـ أنْ تترحمَ على الشيخِ أبي العباسِ كلما ذُكرَ اسمُه ،
  هذا ، والله أعلم ُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
  فمِمَّا لا شكَّ فيه أنَّ ما أثبتَّه منْ قولِ السيوطيِّ :  
. 1303 وَقِيلَ لِلضِّيْقِ وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَرَى....أَعْلَى وَقِيلَ فِي الَّذِي لَهُ جَرَى
  هو الذي يستقيمُ به الوزْنُ  والمعنى معًا ، فأمَّا الوزْنُ فواضحٌ أن سقوطَ : ) وقيل ) الثانيةَ يُخلُّ بالوزنِ ، وأمَّا المعنى فكذلك ؛ إذ يُعدِّد السيوطيُّ الآراءَ والأقوالَ في المجتهدِ الذي لم يجتهدْ بعدُ في مسألةٍ هل يصحُّ أنْ يقلِّدَ فيها أم لا ، فذكر في هذا البيتِ أنه يجوزُ له عنْدَ ضيقِ الوقت  ، ويجوزُ له تقليدَ أعلى منه ،
  لكنْ ـ يا أخي ـ لم وضعتْ سكونًا فوق الياءِ في كلمة : والضِّيْق  ؟
   إنَّ اليَاءَ هنا حرفُ مدٌّ وليسَ لينًا ؛ فلتحْذفِ السكونَ إذنْ ، ومِنَ العجيبَ أنَّ طبعةَ ابن تيميةَ رسمَتْ الكلمةَ صحِيحةً  ، وأخطأتَ أنت في رسمِها
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
  فلا أدْري ـ يا أخِي ـ لِمَ لَمْ تنِّونْ كلِمَةَ : حُكْمٍ فِي قولِ السيوطيِّ :
   . 1325 وَصُحِّحَ الْجَوَازُ فِي حُكْمِ سِوَاهْ....وَالِا  لْتِزَامُ بِمُعَيَّنٍ رَآهْ
   رغمَ أنَّ الكلمةَ ليستْ مُضافةً إلى : سِوَاه ، وإنَّمَا هيَ موصُوفةٌ بها ؛ حيثُ إنَّ المعنى : أنَّه يجوزُ للعاميِّ  إذا استفتى أحدًا في حادثةٍ أنْ يرْجعَ إلى غَيرِه في حُكْم ٍ آخرَ غير تلكَ الحادثةِ ؛ وعليه فكلمةُ : سواه نعتٌ لحكمٍ لا مضافٌ إليهِ ؛ وبالتالي يجبُ تنوينُ كَلِمَةِ : حُكْمٍ 
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
  السَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فكَلِمَةُ : ( مُستدْركًا ) ـ يا أخِي ـ في قولِ السيوطي :
41. وَفِعْلُ كُلِّ أَوْ فَبَعْضِ مَا مَضَى ... وَقْتٌ لَهُ مُسْتَدْرِكًا بِهِ الْقَضَا
  ـ سَواءٌ اعتبرْنَاها اسْمَ فاعِلٍ أو مَصْدَرًا مِيميًّا ـ   سَاكِنةُ الدَّالِ لا غيْر ، أمَّا الرَّاءُ فتُفتحُ إذا عتبرْناها مَصْدرًا ميميًّا ؛ إذِ الْمَصْدَرُ الْمِيمِيُّ يأتِي عَلى زنةِ اسْمِ المفعولِ مِنْ غَيْرِ الثُّلاثيِّ أيْ عَلى وَزْنِ الفِعْلِ المُضَارِعِ معَ ضمِّ أوَّلِه وفتْحِ ما قبلَ آخِرِه ، وتُكْسَرُ إذَا اعْتبَرْناهَا اسْمَ فاعلٍ ، 
لكنْ أيُّهُما أفْضَلُ ؟ 
  رأَي الشَّيخُ ـ حفظَهُ اللهُ ـ أنَّ الأوْضَحَ أنْ تكونَ مَصْدَرًا مِيمِيًّا ، وَإعْرَابها مفعولًا لأجلِهِ ؛ إذِ المعنى أنَّ القضاءَ فعلُ كلِّ أو بعْضِ ما فاتَ وقتُه بقصْدِ الاستداركِ أو لأجلِ الاستدراكِ به ؛ إذْ لوْ لمْ يقصدِ الاستداركَ ما سُمِّي هذا الفعلُ قضَاءً ، وهَذا المعنى الذي أشارَ إليه الشيخُ يردُ أيضًا لو اعتبرْنا الكلمةَ اسمَ فاعلٍ وأعْربتْ حالًا من الفاعلِ المفهومِ مِنْ كلمةِ : فعل ؛ إذِ المعنى عليهِ أنَّ القضَاءَ هوَ أنْ يفعلَ المرْءُ كُلَّ أوْ بعضَ ما فَاتَ وقتُه مُستدْرِكًا لهُ ، أمَّا إذَا كَانَ غيْرَ مُستدْرِِكٍ لهُ فلا يُسَمَّى قضَاءً ؛ وعليهِ فالْأمرانِ عندِي سواءٌ ، لكنَّ الشيخَ إنما اخْتارَ الأوَّلَ؛ لأنَّ صَاحبَ الجَمْعِ ذكرَ في الْحَدِّ المصدرَ : (استدْرَاكًا ) فقالَ : القضاءُ فعْلُ كُلَّ وقيلَ بعضِِ ما خرَجَ وقتُ أدائِه  (استدْرَاكًا ) لما سبقَ لهُ مُقْتَضٍ لِلْفِعلِ مطلقًا  
   هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

الضيق ، حكم
قد فاتني تصحيحهما من النسخة التي أضبطها، فأنا لم أنتبه لهما في أثناء التصحيح!، والله المستعان!

----------


## فتح البارى

> 27. وَالْفَرْضُ وَالْوَاجِبُ ذُو تَرَادُفِ ... وَمَالَ نُعْمَانُ إِلَى التَّخَالُفِ


من الممكن أن يُحفظَ معه قولُ ابنِ عاصم في مرتقى الوصول:
فَجَعَلَ الْفَرْضَ عَنِ الْقَطْعِيِّ......  .وَالْوَاجِبَ الثَّابِتَ عَنْ ظَنِّيِّ

وإن شاء الله سأضع الباقي من الكوكب قريبا

----------


## فتح البارى

سأتوقف عن المشاركة قليلا، فأخوكم من مصرَ-حماها الله-، ولا يخفى عليكم ما يحدث فيها!، ودرجة التركيز تكاد تكون صفرا، 
أسأل الله أن يحفظ بلاد المسلمين!

----------


## فتح البارى

*مسألة*
*1328. يَمْتَنِعُ التَّقْلِيدُ فِي الْعَقَائِدِ......  .لِلْفَخْرِ وَالْأُسْتَاذِ ثُمَّ الْآمِدِي*
*1329. وَالْعَنْبَرِي جَوَّزَهُ وَقَدْ حَظَرْ.....أَسْلَ  فُنَا كَالشَّافِعِي فِيهَا النَّظَرْ*
*1330. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ إِنْ يُقلِّدِ......فَمُ  ؤْمِنٌ عَاصٍ عَلَى الْمُعْتَمَدِ*
*1331. لَكِنْ أَبُو هَاشِمِ لَمْ يَعْتَبِرِ......إِ  يـمَانَهُ وَقَدْ عُزِي لِلْأَشْعَرِي*
*1332. قَالَ القُشَيْرِيُّ عَلَيْهِ مُفْتَرَى ...وَالْحَقُّ إِنْ يَأْخُذْ بِقَوْلِ مَنْ عَرَى*
*1333. بِغَيْرِ حُجَّةٍ بِأَدْنَى وَهْمِ........لَمْ يَكْفِهِ وَيَكْتَفِي بِالْجَزْمِ*
*1334. فَلْيَجْزِمِ الْعَقْدَ وَلَا يُنَاكِثُ.......بِ  نَّمَا الْعَالَمُ حَقًّا حَادِثُ*
*1335. صَانِعُهُ اللهُ الَّذِي تَوَحَّدَا.....قَ  ِيمٌ ايْ مَا لِوُجُودِهِ ابْتِدَا*
*1336. وَالْوَاحِدُ الشَّيْءُ الَّذِي لَا يَنْقَسِمْ....وَل  َا يُشَبَّهُ بِوَجْهٍ قَدْ رُسِمْ*
*1337. وَذَاتُهُ كُلَّ الذَّوَاتِ نَافَتِ.......وَعِ  ْمُهَا لِلْخَلْقِ غَيْرُ ثَابِتِ*
*1338. وَاخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ عِلْمُهَا فِي الْآخِرَهْ.....يُ  ْكِنُنَا قَوْلَانِ لِلْأَشَاعِرَهْ*
*1339. لَيْسَ بِجَوْهَرٍ وَلَا بِجِسْمِ.....أَوْ عَرَضٍ كَاللَّوْنِ أَوْ كَالطَّعْمِ*
*1340. وَلَمْ يَزَلْ سُبْحَانَهُ وَلَا مَكَانْ......مُنْف  َرِدًا فِي ذَاتِهِ وَلَا زَمَانْ*
*1341. وَأَحْدَثَ الْعَالَمَ لَا لِمَنْفَعَهْ.....  َرُومُهَا وَلَوْ يَشَا مَا اخْتَرَعَهْ*
*1342. فَهْوَ لِمَا يُرِيدُ فَعَّالٌ وَلَا.......يَلْزَ  ُهُ شَيْءٌ تَعَالَى وَعَلَا*
*1343. وَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِثْلَهُ ثُمَّ الْقَدَرْ....مِنْ  هُ الَّذِي يَحْدُثُ مِنْ خَيْرٍ وَشَرّْ*
*1344. وَوَاجِبٌ تَنْزِيهُ الِاعْتِقَادِ....  ..عَنِ الْحُلُولِ وَعَنِ اتِّحَادِ*
*1345. وَنَصَّ فِي إِحْيَائِهِ الْغَزَالِي......م  َنْ قَالَ هَذَا فَاسِدُ الْخَيَالِ*
*1346. قُدْرَتُهُ لِكُلِّ مَا لَمْ يَسْتَحِلْ......وَ  عِلْمُهُ لِكُلِّ مَعْلُومٍ شَمِلْ*
*1347. لِكُلِّ كُلِّيٍّ وَجُزْئِي وَسُكُونْ.......يُ  ِيدُ مَا يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَكُونْ*
*1348. أَوْ لَا فَلَا يُرِيدُ وَالْبَقَـاءُ....  ...لَيْسَ لَهُ بَـدْءٌ وَلَا انْتِهَاءُ*
*1349. لَمْ يَزَلِ الْبَارِي بِأَسْمَاهُ الْعُلَى.....وَبِ  ِفَاتِ ذَاتِهِ وَهْيَ الْأُلَى*
*1350. دَلَّ عَلَيْهَا الْفِعْلُ مِنْ إِرَادَةِ......عِل  ْمٍ حَيَاةٍ قُُدْرَةٍ مَشَاءَةِ*
*1351. أَوْ كَوْنُهُ مُنَزَّهًا عَنِ الْغِيَرْ.......سَ  ْعٌ كَلاَمٌ وَالْبَقَاءُ وَالْبَصَرْ*
*1352. أَسْمَاؤُهُ سُبْحَانَهُ مُوَقَّفَهْ.......  َالِثُهَا الْإِسْمُ فَقَطْ دُونَ الصِّفَهْ*
*1353. وَيُكْتَفَى بِمَرَّةٍ وَالْمَصْدَرِ.......وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْمَظْنُونِ فِي الْمُعْتَبَرِ*
*1354. وَمَا أَتَى بِهِ الْهُدَى وَالسُّنَنُ....مِ  نَ الصِّفَاتِ الْمُشْكِلَاتِ نُؤْمِنُ*
*1355. بِهَا كَمَا جَاءَتْ مُنَزِّهِينَا....  .مُـفَـوِّضِيـن   أَوْ مُـؤَوِّلِـينَـ  ا*
*1356. وَالْجَهْلُ بِالتَّفْصِيلِ لَيْسَ يَقْدَحُ.....بِال  اتِّفَاقِ وَالسُّكُوتُ أَصْلَحُ*
*1357. كَلَامُهُ الْقُرْآنُ لَيْسَ يُخْلَقُ.....وَهْ  َ بِلَا تَجَوُّزٍ مَا تَنْطِقُ*
*1358. أَلْسُنُنَا بِهِ وَفِي الْمَصَاحِفِ.....  ُطَّ وَمَحْفُوظٌ بِصَدْرِ الْعَارِفِ*
*1359. يُثِيبُ بِالطَّوْعِ وَبِالْعِصْيَان  ِ.......عَاقَبَ أَوْ يُنْعِمُ بِالْغُفْرَانِ*
*1360. لِمَا عَدَا الشِّرْكَ وَلِلْبَارِي الْبَدِيعْ...إِث  ابَةُ الْعَاصِي وَتَعْذِيبُ الْمُطِيعْ*
*1361. وَضَرُّ أَطْفَالِ الْوَرَى وَالْعُجْمِ......و  َيَسْتَحِيلُ وَصْفُهُ بِالظُّلْمِ*
*1362. وَالْخُلْفُ فِي ذُرِّيَّةِ الْكُفَّارِ.....ق  يلَ بِجَنَّةٍ وَقِيلَ النَّارِ*
*1363. وَقِيلَ بِالْبَرْزَخِ وَالْمَصِيرِ......  .تُرْبًا وَالِامْتِحَانُ عَنْ كَثِيرِ*
*1364. وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَوُلْدُ الْمُسْلِمِ......ف  ِي جَنَّةِ الْخُلْدِ بِإِجْمَاعٍ نُمِي*
-----------
1331. في المطبوع: (أبو هاشمَ) ... ؟!
1361. في ط.ابن تيمية: (ضُرُّ) ... ؟!

----------


## فتح البارى

> *1355. بِهَا كَمَا جَاءَتْ مُنَزِّهِينَا....  .مُـفَـوِّضِيـن   أَوْ مُـؤَوِّلِـينَـ  ا*


مُفَوِّضِينَ
لِمَ يحدثُ هذا ؟
حاولت تعديله ولم أفلح!

----------


## فتح البارى

> 1331. في المطبوع: (أبو هاشمَ) ... ؟!


كان في ذهني أن منعَ المصروف عند ضرورة الشعر هو أن يُمنعَ التنوين فقط وليس أن يعامل معاملة الممنوع من الصرف !
ولكن لما راجعتُ هذا البيت:
طَلَبَ الأزَارِقُ بِالكَتَائِبِ إذْ هَوَتْ ... بِشَبِيبَ غَائِلَةُ النُّفُوِسِ غَدُورُ
تبين لي أني كنت مخطأً ... ؟!

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

> كان في ذهني أن منعَ المصروف عند ضرورة الشعر هو أن يُمنعَ التنوين فقط وليس أن يعامل معاملة الممنوع من الصرف !
> ولكن لما راجعتُ هذا البيت:
> طَلَبَ الأزَارِقُ بِالكَتَائِبِ إذْ هَوَتْ ... بِشَبِيبَ غَائِلَةُ النُّفُوِسِ غَدُورُ
> تبين لي أني كنت مخطأً ... ؟!



أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ : 
فلمْ تخطِئْ ـ يا أخي ـ وما فعلتَهُ أوَّلًا ـ أعْني جرَّ الكلمةِ بالكسرةِ ـ هُو الأفْضلُ ، يقولُ الأستاذُ : محمد عبد العزيز النجار في التَّوضيحِ والتَّكميلِ :
ويُعربُ الممنوعُ من الصَّرفِ للضرورةِ على حسبِ موقعِهِ من الجملةِ ، والأحسنُ جرُّهُ بالْكسرةِ كأصْلِهِ ، والاقْتصارُ في الضرورةِ على مَنْعِ تنوينِهِ ، ويُقَالُ : إنَّهُ ممنوعٌ من التنوينِ للضَّرُورةِ ، وإذا جُرَّ بالفتحةِ قِيلَ : إنَّه مجْرورٌ بالفتحةِ ؛ لأنَّه ممنوعٌ من الصَّرفِ للضَّرُورةِ  ؛ وبهذا يتبيَّنُ أنَّ مَا ظننْتَهُ أوَّلًا هو الأفضلُ ، وإنْ كانَ الآخرُ جائزًا ، 
هذا ، والله أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فتعلمُ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ هذا الجزءَ الذي ختم به السيوطيُّ ـ رحمه الله ـ الكوكبَ قدَ انتظمَ العقائدَ ، والسيوطيُّ كما تعلم ـ يا أخي ـ  خالفَ عقيدةَ السلفِ في أمورٍ ، كما في قولِه مثلًا :
*1355. بِهَا كَمَا جَاءَتْ مُنَزِّهِينَا....  .مُفَوِّضِينَ أَوْ مُؤَوِّلِينَا*
وهلْ هذا إلا كقَولِ صَاحِبِ الْجَوْهَرةِ الأشعريِّ :
وَكُلُّ نَصٍّ أَوْهمَ التَّشْبِيها **** أوِّلهُ أوْ فوِّضْ وَرُمْ تَنْزِيها 
وَمَا أُريدُ أنْ أخوضَ الآنَ في بيانِ مخالفةِ السيوطيِّ للعقيدةِ السلفيةِ ؛ إذ المقامُ مقامُ ضبطٍ للغةِ وليسَ مقامَ تصحيحٍ للعقيدةِ ، ورَحِمَ اللهُ السيوطيَّ وغفرَ له ، 
فتنبَّهْ أيُّهَا الأخُ الكريمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

> مُفَوِّضِينَ
>  لِمَ يحدثُ هذا ؟
>  حاولت تعديله ولم أفلح!



أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فتسألني ـ أيها المهندسُ ـ لَمَ جاءتِ النونُ في : مفوضين مفصولةً عنِ الكلمةِ في قولِ السيوطي :
*1355. بِهَا كَمَا جَاءَتْ مُنَزِّهِينَا....  .مُـفَـوِّضِي  ـنَ أَوْ مُـؤَوِّلِـينَـ  ا* 
وتقول : (حاولت تعديلَه ولمْ أفلح ) ؟
ذلكَ لأنكَ أخذتَ مسافاتٍ بين حُروفِ الْكَلِمَةِ ، فأخذْتَ مَسَافةً بينَ الميمِ والفاءِ ، وأخذْتَ أخرى بين الفَاءِ وَالواوِ ، ولوْ أنَّك حذفتَ هاتين المسافتين لاسْتقامَ لكَ الأمرُ ، فخذْها فائِدَةً منْ مُدرسِ لغةٍ ، 
هذا ، والله أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فاعْلَمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّ ضبْطَك لكلمةِ : ( ضَرّ ) بفتحِ الضَّادِ في قوْلِ السيوطيِّ :
* وَضَرُّ أَطْفَالِ الْوَرَى وَالْعُجْمِ......و  َيَسْتَحِيلُ وَصْفُهُ بِالظُّلْمِ
صحيحٌ ، كمَا أنَّ ضبطَ الكلمةِ بضمِ الضادِ ـ كما في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ ـ صَحِيحٌ أيْضًا ؛ فَالضَّرُّ وَالضُّرُّ لُغتانِ في مَصْدَرِ : ( ضَرَّ ) ؛ ولهذا تجدُ في بعضِ المعاجمِ فوقَ الضادِ ضمةً وفتحةً هكذا : ضَُرّ ؛ وما ذلك إلا إشارةٌ لورودِ اللغتينِ ،
هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .  

*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فلا أدْرِي ـ يا أخِي ـ لم فضَّلْتُمُ الروايةَ التي جاءتْ برفعِ كلمةِ : ( الامتحان ) في قول السيوطيِّ :
*1363. وَقِيلَ بِالْبَرْزَخِ وَالْمَصِيرِ......  .تُرْبًا وَالِامْتِحَانُ عَنْ كَثِيرِ*
معَ أنَّ العطفَ على ما قبلها أوْلى ؟ 
 أنا لا أنكرُ أنَّه يجوزُ الرفعُ على الاستئنافِ ، لكنْ لم نفْصِلُ بينَ هذِه الأسماءِ المعطوفةِ المجرورةِ بمرفوعٍ مع َجوازِ جرِّه ِعطفًا ، أليس المعنى ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ أهلَ العلمِ اختلفوا في أولادِ الكفارِ على أقوالٍ ، فقيل : في الجنةِ وقيل : في النارِ ، وقيل : في برزخٍ بينهما ، وقيل : بالمصير ِترابًا ، وقيل : بالامتحانِ في الآخرةِ ، وقيل : بالوقفِ ؟ أليسَ العطفُ مستقيمًا ؟
 ثم إنني وجدتُ الكلمةَ مجرورةً في أكثرَ من نسخةٍ ، أهمها النسخةُ المطبوعةُ بمطبعةِ المنار ، وقد دفعني هذا إلي تفضيلِ روايةِ الجرِّ  لم ؟ لأمرين : الأول : وجود رواية الجرِّ ، والآخر : تمشيها مع الأصلِ وهُو العطف ،
هذا  ، والله أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

*1365. يَرَاهُ فِي الْمَوْقِفِ ذُو الْإِيمَانِ.....و  حَسَبَ الْمَقَامِ فِي الْجِنَانِ*
*1366. وَالْخُلْفُ فِي الْجَوَازِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَفِي...نَوْمٍ وَفِي الْوُقُوعِ لِلْهَادِي اقْتُفِي*
*1367. مَنْ كَتَبَ اللهُ سَعِيدًا فِي الْأَزَلْ.....فَه  وَ السَّعِيدُ ثُمَّ بَعْدُ لَا بَدَلْ*
*1368. وَهَكَذَا الشَّقِيُّ وَالَّذِي عَلِمْ.......بِأَن  َهُ يَمُوتُ مُؤْمِنًا سَلِمْ*
*1369. وَلَمْ يَزَلْ عَيْنُ الرِّضَا مِنْهُ عَلَى....شَيْخِ التُّقَى الصِّدِّيقِ زَادَهُ عَلَا*
*1370. ثُمَّ الرِّضَا مِنْهُ مَعَ الْمَحَبَّةِ.....  َيْرُ الْمَشِيئَةِ مَعَ الْإِرَادَةِ*
*1371. فَلَيْسَ يَرْضَى الْكُفْرَ لِلْعِبَادِ.....و  فِعْلُهُ مِنْهُمْ عَلَى الْمُرَادِ*
*1372. هُوَ الَّذِي يَرْزُقُ ثُمَّ الرِّزْقُ مَا.....يَحْصُلُ مِنْهُ النَّفْعُ لَوْ مُحَرَّمَا*
*1373. بِيَدِهِ الْهُدَى مَعَ الْإِضْلَالِ......  .أَيْ خَلْقُ الِاهْتِدَاءِ وَالضَّلَالِ*
*1374. وَالِاهْتِدَا الْإِيمَانُ وَالتَّوْفِيقُ ......فِيمَا هُوَ الْأَشْهَرُ وَالتَّحْقِيقُ*
*1375. الْخَلْقُ لِلْقُدْرَةِ وَالدَّاعِيَةِ..  ......لِطَاعَةٍ وَقِيلَ خَلْقُ الطَّاعَةِ*
*1376. وَضِدُّهُ الْخِذْلَانُ وَاللُّطْفُ الَّذِي.....بِهِ صَلَاحُ الْعَبْدِ آخِرًا خُذِ*
*1377. وَالْخَتْمُ وَالطَّبْعُ مَعَ الْأَكِنَّةِ.....  لْخَلْقُ فِي الْقُلُوبِ لِلضَّلَالَةِ*
*1378. أَرْسَلَ لِلْأَنَامِ رُسْلًا وَافِرَهْ.....بِا  ْمُعْجِزَاتِ الظَّاهِرَاتِ الْوَافِرَهْ*
*1379. وَخَصَّ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمُ مُحَمَّدَا........ب  ِأَنَّهُ خَاتِمُهُمْ وَالْمُبْتَدَا*
*1380. وَبَعْثِهِ لِلثَّقَلَيْنِ أَجْمَعِينْ.....و  فَضْلِهِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْعَالَمِينْ
1381. يَلِيهِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ثُمَّ مُوسَى.....وَنُوح   وَالرُّوحُ الْكَرِيمُ عِيسَى
1382. وَهُمْ أُولُو الْعَزْمِ فَمُرْسَلُو الْأَنَامْ.....فَ  لْأَنْبِيَاءُ فَالْمَلَائِكُ الْكِرَامْ*
*1383. وَاخْتَلَفَتْ فِي خَضِرٍ أَهْلُ النُّقُولْ.....قِ  لَ وَلِيٌّ وَنَبِيٌّ وَرَسُولْ
1384. لُقْمَانَ ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ حَوَّا مَرْيَمِ...وَالْ  َنْعُ فِي الْجَمِيعِ رَأْيُ الْمُعْظَمِ
1385. مُعْجِزَةُ الرَّسُولِ أَمْرٌ خَارِقُ.....لِعَا  َةٍ مَعَ ادِّعَا مُوَافِقُ*
*1386. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ عُورِضَ وَالْإِيمَانُ....  .تَصْدِيقُ قَلْبٍ أَيِ الِاطْمِئْنَانُ*
*1387. وَإِنَّمَا بِالنُّطْقِ مِمَّنْ قَدْ قَدَرْ......بِكِلْ  مَةِ الشَّهَادَتَيْن  ِ يُعْتَبَرْ*
*1388. وَالنُّطْقُ شَرْطٌ فِيهِ عِنْدَ الْخَلَفِ ...وَمِنْهُ شَطْرٌ عِنْدَ جُلِّ السَّلَفِ*
*1389. وَجَازَ أَنْ يَقُولَ إِنِّي مُؤْمِنْ......إِنْ شَاءَ رَبِّي خَشْيَةً أَنْ يُفْتَنْ* 
*1390. بَلْ هُوَ أَوْلَى عِنْدَ جُلِّ السَّلَفِ.....وَأ  نْكَرَ الْقَوْلَ بِهَذَا الْحَنَفِي*
*1391. وَالْمُرْتَضَى عَنْ عُظَمَاءِ الشَّانِ......قَبُ  ولُهُ لِلزَّيْدِ وَالنُّقْصَانِ*
*1392. وَعَمَلُ الْجَوَارِحِ الْإِسْلَامُ......  وَشَرْطُهُ الْإِيمَانُ وَالتَّمَامُ*
*1393. بَعْدَ حُصُولِ ذَيْنِ بِالْإِحْسَانِ..  ....أَنْ تَعْبُدَ اللهَ عَلَى الْعِيَانِ*
*1394. وَالْفِسْقُ لَا يُزِيلُ الِايمَانَ وَلَا.....يُخَلَّ  ُ الْفَاسِقُ فِيهَا لِلْمَلَا*
*1395. أَوَّلُ شَافِعٍ وَمَنْ يُشَفَّعُ.......نَ  ِيُّنَا وَهْوَ الْمَقَامُ الْأَرْفَعُ*
*1396. وَلَا يَمُوتُ الْمَرْءُ إِلَّا بِالْأَجَلْ...وَ  لنَّفْسُ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ تَبْقَى لِلْمِلَلْ*
*1397. وَفِي فَنَاهَا قَبْلَ بَعْثٍ حَصَلَا......تَرَد  ُّدٌ وَصَحَّحَ السُّبْكِيُّ لَا*
*1398. وَشَهَّرُوا بَقَاءَ عَجْبِ الذَّنَبِ......وَا  لْمُزَنِي يَبْلَى وَأَوِّلْ تُصِبِ*
*1399. وَالرُّوحُ عَنْهَا أَمْسَكَ النَّبِيُّ مَعْ....سُؤَالِهِ فَلَا تَخُضْ فِيهَا وَدَعْ*
*1400. حَقُّ كَرَامَاتٍ لِلَاوْلِيَاءِ..  .....قَالَ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ بِلَا انْتِهَاءِ*
*1401. لِوَلَدٍ بِدُونِ وَالِدٍ وَمَا......أَشْبَه  َهُ قِيلَ وَهَذَا الْمُعْتَمَى
1402. وَلَا نَرَى تَكْفِيرَ أَهْلِ الْقِبْلَةِ......و  َلَا الْخُرُوجَ أَيْ عَلَى الْأَئِمَّةِ*
*1403. مِنَ الْفُرُوضِ النَّصْبُ لِلْإِمَامِ .....وَلَوْ لِمَفْضُولٍ عَلَى الْأَنَامِ*
*1404. حَقٌّ عَذَابُ الْقَبْرِ كَالسُّؤَالِ.....  ِمَنْ عَدَا الشَّهِيدِ وَالأَطْفَالِ*
*1405. وَالْحَشْرُ مَعْ مَعَادِنَا الْجِسْمَانِي....  .وَالْحَوْضِ وَالصِّرَاطِ وَالْمِيزَانِ*
*1406. وَالنَّارُ وَالْجَنَّةُ مَخْلُوقَانِ.....  لْيَوْمَ وَالْأَشْرَاطُ ذَاتُ الشَّانِ*
*1407. طُلُوعُ شَمْسِهَا وَمعْهَا الْقَمَرُ....مِنْ مَغْرِبٍ بَعْدَ ثَلَاثٍ تُنْظَرُ*
*1408. وَيَخْرُجُ الدَّجَّالُ ثُمَّ يَنْزِلُ.....عِيس  ى وَفِي رَمْلَةِ لُدٍّ يَقْتُلُ*
*1409. الْخَسْفُ وَالدَّابَةُ وَالدُّخَانُ......  وَبَعْدَ هَذَا يُرْفَعُ الْقُرَانُ*
*1410. وَأَفْضَلُ الْأُمَّةِ صِدِّيقٌ يَلِي.......فَعُمَ  ٌ فَالْأُمَوِيُّ فَـعَلِي*
*1411. فَسَائِرُ الْعَشْرَةِ فَالْبَدْرِيَّه  ْ.......فَأُحُدٌ فَالْبَيْعَةُ الزَّكِيَّهْ*
*1412. وَأَفْضَلُ الْأَزْوَاجِ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ..  ...خَدِيجَةٌ مَعَ ابْنَةِ الصِّدِّيقِ*
*1413. وَفِيهِمَا ثَالِثُهَا الْوَقْفُ وَفِي....عَائِشَة  ٍ وَابْنَتِهِ الْخُلْفُ قُفِي*
*1414. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَقَدُّمُ الزَّهْرَاءِ......  بَلْ وَعَلَى مَرْيَمٍ الْعَذْرَاءِ
1415. وَمَا بِهِ عَائِشَةٌ قَدْ رُمِيَتْ......فَإِ  نَّهَا بِغَيْرِ شَكٍّ بُرِّئَتْ*
*1416. ثُمَّ الَّذِي بَيْنَ الصَّحَابَةِ شَجَرْ...نُمْسِك   عَنْهُ وَنَرَى الْكُلَّ ائْتَجَرْ
1417. وَالشَّافِعِي وَمَالِكٌ وَالْحَنْظَلِي ...إِسْحَاقُ وَالنُّعْمَانُ وَابْنُ حَنْبَلِ
1418. وَابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ مَعَ الثَّوْرِيِّ.....  َابْنِ جَرِيرٍ مَعَ الَاوْزَاعِيِّ
1419. وَالظَّاهِرِي وَسَائِرُ الْأَئِمَّةِ......  عَلَى هُدَىً مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةِ
1420. وَالْأَشْعَرِيّ  ُ الْحُجَّةُ الْمُعَظَّمُ.....  ِمَامُنَا فِي السُّنَّةِ الْمُقَدَّمُ
1421. وَأَنَّ مَا كَانَ الْجُنَيْدُ يَلْزَمُ.....وَصَ  ْبُهُ فَهْوَ طَرِيقٌ قَيِّمُ*
*-------*
*1369. أو: (عُلا)*
*1378. في نسخة: (الباهره)*
*1389. ضبط الشيخ: (مؤمنُ) ، (يفتنُ)*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
  فماذا يقصدُ السيوطيُّ بقولِه :
 1400 . حَقُّ كَرَامَاتٍ لِلَاوْلِيَاءِ..  .....قَالَ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ بِلَا انْتِهَاءِ ؟
  إنَّهُ يقْصدُ أنَّ كراماتِ الأولياءِ حقٌّ ؛ وعليهِ كانَ الواجب أنْ تكونَ كلمةُ : ( كرامات ) مرْفوعةً على الابتدَاءِ ، وَأَنْ تكونَ كَلِمَةُ : ( حَقٌّ ) خبرًا مُقدَّمًا  ، وهلْ ذلكَ إلا كقولِ السيوطيِّ فيما بعْدُ :
  حقٌّ عذابُ القبرِ كالسؤَالِ
  هذا الَّذِي أراهُ هنا ، وعليهِ ضبطُ الشَّيخِ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ ، فلماذا عدلتَ عنهُ إلى ضَبْطٍ مرْجُوحٍ ؟ 
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فاعلمْ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّ المقْصورَ إذا لمْ يَكُنْ ممنوعًا من الصرفِ ، وَكَانَ مُنَكَّرًا وُضعَ التنوينُ (  الفتحتان ) فوقَ الحرفِ الذي يسبقُ الألفَ ، أمَّا الألفُ فلا يُوضعُ فوقَهُ شيءٌ ؛ لأنَّهُ لا يقبلُ الحركاتِ ؛ وعليه يجبُ أنْ تراجعَ ضبطَك لكلمة : ( هُدًى ) في قول السيوطيِّ :  
*1*419  . وَالظَّاهِرِي وَسَائِرُ الْأَئِمَّةِ......  عَلَى هُدَىً مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةِ
هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
  السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
  فلمَ لمْ تُثْبِتْ ـ يا أخِي ـ الواوَ قبلَ كلمةِ : ( الخسف ) في قولِ السيوطيِّ :
1409  .  الْخَسْفُ وَالدَّابَةُ وَالدُّخَانُ......  وَبَعْدَ هَذَا يُرْفَعُ الْقُرَانُ
  معَ أنَّها ثابتةٌ في طبعةِ ابن تيميةَ ، وطبعةِ المنارِ  ، وطبعةِ شرحِ الناظمِ نفسِه ؟
  هذا ، واللهُ الموفِّقُ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
 السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فاعلم ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ الأفضلَ إيثارُ السَّلامةِ على القَطعِ في عرُوضِ وضرْبِ الرَّجزِ المشطورِ المزدَوَجِ إذا جازَ الأمرانِ ؛ وعليْهِ فالأفضلُ في قولِ السيوطيِّ :
*1411. فَسَائِرُ الْعَشْرَةِ فَالْبَدْرِيَّه  ْ.......فَأُحُد  ٌ فَالْبَيْعَةُ الزَّكِيَّهْ**
* أنْ نقولَ :
*1411. فَسَائِرُ الْعَشْرَةِ فَالْبَدْرِيَّة  ُ.......فَأُحُد  ٌ فَالْبَيْعَةُ الزَّكِيَّةُ*
*أما في قول السيوطي :
**1389. وَجَازَ أَنْ يَقُولَ إِنِّي مُؤْمِنْ......إِنْ شَاءَ رَبِّي خَشْيَةً أَنْ يُفْتَنْ 
فلا يجوزُ فيه إلا القطعُ كما فعلتَ ـ يا أخي ـ ؛ إذْ لوْ قلْنا :( إني مؤمنُ ) مع ( وأنْ يفتَنا )  لكان في البيت إصراف ، وهو معيب في القوافي ، * 
هَذا ، ولوْلا أني مشْغولٌ لأفضتُ في بيانِ ذلك ، 
هذا ، والله الموفق ، والسلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
>   السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
>   فماذا يقصدُ السيوطيُّ بقولِه :
>  1400 . حَقُّ كَرَامَاتٍ لِلَاوْلِيَاءِ..  .....قَالَ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ بِلَا انْتِهَاءِ ؟
>   إنَّهُ يقْصدُ أنَّ كراماتِ الأولياءِ حقٌّ ؛ وعليهِ كانَ الواجب أنْ تكونَ كلمةُ : ( كرامات ) مرْفوعةً على الابتدَاءِ ، وَأَنْ تكونَ كَلِمَةُ : ( حَقٌّ ) خبرًا مُقدَّمًا  ، وهلْ ذلكَ إلا كقولِ السيوطيِّ فيما بعْدُ :
>   حقٌّ عذابُ القبرِ كالسؤَالِ
>   هذا الَّذِي أراهُ هنا ، وعليهِ ضبطُ الشَّيخِ في طبعةِ ابنِ تيميةَ ، فلماذا عدلتَ عنهُ إلى ضَبْطٍ مرْجُوحٍ ؟ 
>   هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .


لم أعدل يا شيخنا الفاضل ..
وهذا الخطأ في النسخة التي أقوم بضبطها ولكن لم أنتبه له!، ومثل ذا يقال في الباقي.
وعذري أني بعد أن وضعتُ المتن حصلت مشكلة في الشبكة عندي، فلم أستطع الدخول إلا الآن، لذا لم أراجعْه المراجعة النهائية بعد وضعه.

----------


## فتح البارى

ضبط البيت رقم: (1411) خطأ مني وليس سهوا

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فأنا لَمْ أقلْ بأنَّك أخطأتَ في ضبطِ البيت رقم : 1411 وإنما قلتُ : إنَّ الأفضلَ أنْ يكونَ الضبطُ معَ مراعاةِ السَّلامَةِ في العروضِ والضَّربِ ، طالما أنَّ ذلك لا يُؤدِي إلى خللٍ ، ولا يوقِعُنا في شيءٍ معيبٍ ، ومعني السلامةِ هنا أنْ يأتيا غيرَ مقطوعين ، وإنْ جَازَ أنْ يحلَّ فيهما زحافٌ لا يلزَمُ كالخبنِ أو الطيِّ ؛ فحلولُ أحدِ هذين الزحافين لايمنعُ منْ وصفِ العروضِ أو الضربِ بالسَّلامةِ طالما أنَّ الوتدَ غيرُ مقطوعٍ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## فتح البارى

*خاتمة في علم التصوف*
*1422. أَوَّلُ وَاجِبٍ عَلَى الْمُكَلَّفِ......  مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ وَقِيلَ الْفِكْرُ فِي*
*1423. دَلِيلِهِ وَقِيلَ أَوَّلُ النَّظَرْ.....وَق  يلَ قَصْدُهُ إِلَيْهِ الْمُعْتَبَرْ*
*1424. وَمَنْ تَكُونُ نَفْسُهُ أَبِيَّهْ.......يَ  ْنَحُ لِلْمَرَاتِبِ الْعَلِيَّهْ*
*1425. وَمَنْ يَكُونُ عَارِفًا بِرَبِّهِ......مُص  َوِّرًا لِبُعْدِهِ وَقُرْبِهِ*
*1426. رَجَا وَخَافَ فَأَصَاخَ فَارْتَكَبْ ....مَأْمُورَهُ وَمَا نُهِي عَنْهُ اجْتَنَبْ*
*1427. أَحَبَّهُ اللهُ فَكَانَ عَقْلَهُ......وَسَ  مْعَهُ وَيَدَهُ وَرِجْلَهُ*
*1428. وَاعْتَدَّهُ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاهُ إِنْ دَعَاهْ.....أَجَا  َهُ أَوِ اسْتَعَاذَهُ كَفَاهْ*
*1429. أَمَّا الَّذِي هِمَّتُهُ دَنِيَّهْ......فَل  َا مُبَالَاةَ لَهُ سَنِيَّهْ*
*1430. فَفَوْقَ جَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِينَ يَجْهَلُ.....وَتَ  ْتَ سُبْلِ الْمَارِقِينَ يَدْخُلُ*
*1431. فَخُذْ صَلَاحًا بَعْدُ أَوْ فَسَادَا.....وَشِ  ْوَةً تُرْدِيكَ أَوْ إِسْعَادَا*
*1432. وَقُرْبًا اوْ بُعْدًا وَسُخْطًا أَوْ رِضَا....وَجَنَّة  َ الْفِرْدَوْسِ أَوْ نَارَ لَظَى*
*1433. وَزِنْ بِشَرْعٍ كُلَّ أَمْرٍ خَاطِرِ......فَإِن  ْ يَكُنْ يُؤْمَرْ بِهِ فَبَادِرِ*
*1434. فَإِنْ تَخَفْ وُقُوعَهُ عَلَى صِفَهْ.....مَنْهِ  َّةٍ فَمَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ سَفَهْ*
*1435. فَحَاجَةُ اسْتِغْفَارِنَا إِلَيْهِ لَا......يُوجِبُ تَرْكَهُ بَلِ الذِّكْرُ عَلَا*
*1436. مِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ السُّهْرَوَرْدِ  ي اعْمَلْ وَإِنْ.....خَشِيت   عُجْبًا ثَمَّ دَاوِهِ وَزِنْ*
*1437. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِمَّا نُهِي عَنْهُ احْذَرِ......فَإِن  ْ تَمِلْ لِفِعْلِهِ فَاسْتَغْفِرِ*
*1438. وَالْهَمُّ وَالْحَدِيثُ مَغْفُورَانِ مَا......لَمْ يَكُ يَعْمَلْ أَوْ بِهِ تَكَلَّمَا*
*1439. إِنْ لَمْ تُطِعْ فِي تَرْكِهَا الْأَمَّارَهْ....  ...فَجَاهِدَنَّـ  َا وَشُنَّ الْغَارَهْ*
*1440. فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ تُبْ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُقْلِعِ .....لِلَذَّةٍ أَوْ كَسَلٍ مُوَسَّعِ*
*1441. فَلْتَذْكُرَنَّ هَاذِمَ اللَّذَّاتِ.......  َفَجْأََةَ الْمَمَاتِ وَالْفَوَاتِ*
*1442. أَوْ لِقُنُوطٍ فَاخْشَ مُقْتَ رَبِّكَا.....وَاذ  كُرْ عَظِيمَ عَفْوِهِ يَسْهُلْ بِكَا*
*1443. وَاعْرِضْ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ تَوْبَةً تُؤَمْ....وَمَا حَوَتْ مِنْ حَسَنٍ وَهْيَ النَّدَمْ* 
*1444. وَشَرْطُهَا الْإِقْلَاعُ وَالْعَزْمُ السَّنِي....أَنْ لَا يَعُودَ وَادِّرَاكُ الْمُمْكِنِ*
*1445. وَصَحَّتِ التَّوْبَةُ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ.......  َلَوْ يَكُونُ بَعْدَ نَقْضٍ يَكْثُرُ*
*1446. مِنْ أَيِّ ذَنْبٍ كَانَ لَوْ صَغِيرَا......مَعْ فِعْلِهِ آخَرَ لَوْ كَبِيرَا*
*1447. وَإِنْ شَكَكْتَ قِفْ فَتَرْكُ طَاعَةِ.....أَوْل  ى مِنَ الْوُقُوعِ فِي مَفْسَدَةِ*
*1448. مِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ مَنْ شَكَّ هَلْ.....ثَلَاثٌ اوْ يَنْقُصُ عَنْهُ مَا غَسَلْ*
*1449. نَعَمْ عَلَى الصُّوفِيِّ تَرْكُ اللَّعِبِ......وَش  َأْنُهُ الْإِيثَارُ لَا فِي الْقُرَبِ*
*1450. وَالِاعْتِزَالُ فِي زَمَانِ الْفِتَنِ......مِن  ْ بَعْدِ عِلْمٍ وَاجِبٍ وَالسُّنَنِ*
*1451. وَالصَّبْرُ وَالْيَقِينُ ثُمَّ الشُّكْرُ.....وَا  صَّمْتُ إِلَّا ذَاكِرًا وَالْفِكْرُ*
*1452. وَتَرْكُهُ السُّؤَالَ وَالتَّوَكُّلُ..  ...وَالْكَسْبُ خُلْفٌ أَيُّ ذَيْنِ أَفْضَلُ*
*1453. ثَالِثُهَا التَّفْصِيلُ وَالصَّوَابُ......  مَا خَالَفَ التَّوَكُّلَ اكْتِسَابُ*
*1454. وَلَا ادِّخَارُ قُوتِ عَامٍ وَالْكَفَافْ .....أَفْضَلُ مِنْ فَقْرٍ وَمَالٍ لِلْعَفَافْ*
*1455. وَالْخُلْفُ فِي أَخْذٍ وَتَرْكٍ نُقِلَا.....وَرَج  َحُوا أَخْذَ الْمَلَا دُونَ الْخَلَا*
*1456. وَلَيْسَ مِنْ زَهَادَةٍ تَغَرُّبُ........وَ  تَرْكُ مُحْتَاجٍ لَهُ تَرَهُّبُ*
*1457, وَالْعِلْمُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَلَاةِ النَّافِلَهْ......  فَقَدْ غَدَا اللهُ بِرِزْقٍ كَافِلَهْ* 
*1458. وَالْمَرْءُ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى أَنْ يَعْرِفَا......فَر  ْقَ أُمُورٍ فِي افْتِرَاقِهَا خَفَا*
*1459. كَالْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالتَّوَكُّلِ..  .وَالْحُبِّ لِلَّهِ وَمَعْهُ الْمُنْجَلِي*
*1460. وَالنُّصْحِ وَالتَّأْنِيبِ وَالْفِرَاسَةِ..  .....وَالظَّنِّ وَالدَّعْوَةِ وَالرِّيَاسَةِ*
*1461.* *وَقُوَّةٍ فِي أَمْرِ دِينٍ وَالْعُلُوّْ......  .وَالِاجْتِهَـا  ِ فِي اتِّبَاعٍ وَالْغُلُوّْ*
*1462. وَالذُّلِّ وَالْعَفْوِ وَتِيهٍ وَشَرَفْ.....وَال  حِقْدِ وَالْوَجْدِ وَجُودٍ وَسَرَفْ*
*1463. وَالْكِبْرِ وَالْهَيْبَةِ وَالْمَهَانَةِ..  ....تَوَاضُعٍ وَالْكِبْرِ وَالصِّيَانَةِ*
*1464. وَالِاحْتِرَازِ مَعَ سُوءِ الظَّنِّ.......وَه  كَذَا الرَّجَاءُ وَالتَّمَنِّي*
*1465. وَرِقَّةٍ وَجَزَعٍ وَالْقَسْوَةِ....  .وَالصَّبْرِ مَعْ هَدِيَّةٍ وَالرِّشْوَةِ*
*1466. وَذِكْرِهِ لِلْحَالِ وَالشِّكَايَةِ..  ...وَبَلَهٍ فِي الْقَلْبِ وَالسَّلَامَةِ*
*1467. وَثِقَةٍ وَغِرَّةٍ وَالشُّكْرِ.......  ِذِكْرِ مَا يُمْنَحُهُ وَالْفَخْرِ*
*1468. وَكُلُّ أَمْرٍ وَاقِعٌ بِإِذْنِهِ.....سُ  ْحَانَهُ خَالِقُ كَسْبِ عَبْدِهِ*
*1469. قَدَّرَ فِيهِ قُدْرَةً لِلْكَسْبِ لَا........إِبْدَاع  ِهِ تَصْلُحُ فَاللهُ عَلَا*
*1470. خَالِقُ لَا مُكْتَسِبٌ مَا يَصْنَعُ.....وَعَ  ْدُهُ مُكْتَسِبٌ لَا مُبْدِعُ*
*خاتمة الكتاب*
*1471. وَتَمَّ مَا نَظَمْتُهُ مُيَسَّرَا......سَ  هْلًا بَدِيعًا مُوجَزًا مُحَرَّرَا*
*1472. في عَامِ سَبْعَةٍ وَسَبْعِينَ الَّتِي.....بَعْد   ثَمَانِمِائَةٍ لِلْهِجْرَةِ*
*1473. أُرْجُوزَةٌ فَرِيدَةٌ فِي أَهْلِهَا......إِذ  ْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَنِّهَا كَمِثْلِهَا*
*1474. حَوَتْ مِنَ الْأَصْلَيْنِ وَالتَّصَوُّفِ..  ..مَا لَا مَزِيدَ عَنْهُ فِي الْجَمْعِ الْوَفِي*
*1475. خَلَتْ مِنَ التَّعْقِيدِ وَالتَّقْعِيرِ..  ....وَالْحَشْوِ وَالتَّطْوِيلِ وَالتَّكْرِيرِ*
*1476. فِي أَلْفِ بَيْتٍ عَدُّهَا يَقِينَا.......وَأ  رْبَعِ الْمِئِينَ مَعْ خَمْسِينَا*
*1477. بِحَيْثُ أَنِّي جَازِمٌ بِأَنْ لَا.......يُمْكِنُ الِاخْتِصَارُ مِنْهَا أَصْلَا*
*1478. وَلَوْ يَرُومُ أَحَدٌ يُنْشِيهَا.......أ  تَى بِهَا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ضِعْفَيْهَا*
*1479. فَأَحْمَدُ اللهَ عَلَى مَا سَهَّلَا......حَمْ  دًا يُنِيلُ مِنْ مَزَايَاهُ الْعُلَا*
*1480. مُصَلِّيًا عَلَى نَبِيٍّ عَمَّتِ........مَكَ  ارِمُ الْخُلْقِ بِهِ وَتَمَّتِ* 
*-----------------**1426. في المطبوع: (نَهَى) ...؟*
*1432. وفي نسخة: (نارا لظى)*
*1448. وفي نسخة: (ثَلَّثَ أو نقص)*
*1456. وفي نسخة: (تَعَزُّبُ)* 
*الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات*
*اللهم اغفر لنا ولكل من له فضل علينا*

----------


## فتح البارى

حاولت أن أعدل الأبيات (1439) و (1460) و(1461) فلم أفلح!، فأرجو من الإشراف أن يعدلها,

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
  فأينَ وجدتَ ـ يا أخي ـ قولَ السيوطي :
 .  1445 وَصَحَّتِ التَّوْبَةُ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ.......  َلَوْ يَكُونُ بَعْدَ نَقْضٍ يَكْثُرُ ؟
ذلكَ لأنَّ الروايةَ في النُّسَخِ الَّتي اطلعتُ عليْها كَنُسْخةِ ابنِ تيميةَ ، والمنارِ ، ونسخةِ شرحِ السيوطيِّ نفسِهِ هكذا :
وَصَحَّةُ التَّوْبَةِ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ.......  َلَوْ يَكُونُ بَعْدَ نَقْضٍ يَكْثُرُ 
  وقدْ جعلَ الشَّيخُ الإثيوبيُّ كَلِمَةَ : ( صحة ) مبتدأً خبرُه : (عن أي ذنبٍ ) في الْبيْتِ التالِي  ، ثمَّ قالَ ـ حفظَهُ اللهُ ـ : وَلَوْ قَالَ : وصحَّتِ التوبةُ بصيغةِ الماضِي لكَانَ أوضحَ  ، وهذا صحيحٌ ، لكنِ السؤالُ هل غيَّرْتَ الروايةَ بناءً على قولِ الشيخِ ؛ ليَكُونَ المعْنى أَوْضحَ أم أنك وجدتَها روايةً  مُعْتَمدَةً لمْ يطَّلعِ الشَّيْخُ عليْها ؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ وجدتَها روايةً فبِها وَنعمَتْ ، أمَّا إذا كنتَ فعلْتَ ذلك مِنْ عِندِ نفسِك أوِ اعتمادًا على نسخةٍ غيرِ مُعْتمَدَةٍ  فقدْ أَخْطأْتَ ؛ لأنَّ الأمَانةَ تُحَتِّمُ أنْ نثبتَ المنظُومةَ كمَا وَرَدتْ عنْ ناظِمِها  ، ثمَّ نشيرَ إلى مَا نرَاهُ خطأً ، أو مَا شابَهَ ذلكَ ،
  هذا ، واللهُ المُوفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
  أفتدْري لمَاذا لمْ تفلحْ في تعديلِ الأبياتِ التي أَشرْتَ إليها  ؟
  أنا أُجيبُكَ :
  أوَّلًا : في البيتِ :
  . 1461 وَقُوَّةٍ فِي أَمْرِ دِينٍ وَالْعُلُوّْ......  .وَالِاجْتِهَادِ فِي اتِّبَاعٍ وَالْغُلُوّْ
  أخذتَ مسافةً بعدَ هَاءِ ( الاجتهادِ ) ثمَّ وضعتَ الفتحةَ فكانَ مِنَ المستحيلِ أنْ تُوصَلَ الهاءُ بالألفِ  ، ولو أنَّك كتبْتَ الكلمةَ أوَّلا ثم قُمْتَ بالتَّشكيلِ لاستقامَ الأمرُ هكذا : وَالِاجْتِهَاد .
  ثانيًا : في البيت :
.  1439 إِنْ لَمْ تُطِعْ فِي تَرْكِهَا الْأَمَّارَهْ....  ...فَجَاهِدَنَّهَا وَشُنَّ الْغَارَهْ
  حدثَ نفسُ الشيء ، أخذتَ مسافةً بعد النونِ في : ( جاهدن ) ثم وضعْتَ الْفتْحةَ والشدةَ في غيرِِ مكانهما فاستحالَ اتصالُ النونِ بالضميرِ : ( ها ) ، ولو أنك فعلتَ ما قلتُ في الكلمةِ السابقةِ لصحَّ الرسمُ هكذا :
  فَجَاهِدَنَّهَا ،
  ثالثًا : في البيت :
.  1460 وَالنُّصْحِ وَالتَّأْنِيبِ وَالْفِرَاسَةِ..  .....وَالظَّنِّ وَالدَّعْوَةِ وَالرِّيَاسَةِ
  وضعتَ الكسرةَ بعدَ أنْ أخذتَ مسافةً فلم تقعْ تحتَ الشدَّةِ ، فلو تركْتَ المسافةَ لاستقامَ الحالُ ـ أيُّها الكريمُ ـ هَكذا : وَالظَّنِّ
  هذا ، والله أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السَّلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
  فقدْ ضبطْتَ كلمةَ : ( مقت) في قوْلِ السيوطيِّ :
 .  1442 أَوْ لِقُنُوطٍ فَاخْشَ مُقْتَ رَبِّكَا.....وَاذ  كُرْ عَظِيمَ عَفْوِهِ يَسْهُلْ بِكَا
ـ ضبطْتَها ـ بضمِّ الميمِ فهل مَصدرُ الفعل : ( مَقَتَ ) مُقْتٌ أمْ مَقْتٌ أمْ هما لُغتانِ فيه ؟ 
  ثمَّ أينَ الشَّدَّةُ التي فضَّلْنَا أَنْ توضَعَ فوقَ الْحرْفِ المُشَدَّدِ معَ السكونِ في العروضِ أوالضربِ إذا قُيدتِ القافيةُ في قولِه :
.  1443 وَاعْرِضْ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ تَوْبَةً تُؤَمْ....وَمَا حَوَتْ مِنْ حَسَنٍ وَهْيَ النَّدَمْ
  وَالسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في الله فتح الباري ،
   السَّلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وَبرَكاتُه ، وبعْدُ :
   فالذي أعْلَمُهُ ـ يا أخِي ـ أنَّ كَلِمَةَ : ( حيثُ ) تُضَافُ إلى الجُملِ لا إلى المُفْرَدَاتِ ؛ لهَذا تُكْسَرُ هَمْزةُ إنَّ إذا وَقعَتْ بعْدَها ، نقولُ : اجلسْ حيثُ إِنَّ زيدًا جالسٌ ، فإذا صَحَّ ذلك عندك فلم فتحتَ همزةَ إِنَّ في قولِ السيوطيِّ : 
1477 .  بِحَيْثُ أَنِّي جَازِمٌ بِأَنْ لَا.......يُمْكِنُ الِاخْتِصَارُ مِنْهَا أَصْلَا ؟
  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

يَارَبِّ يا مَنْ لمْ يَزَلْ غَفَّارَا *** اغْفِرْ لَنَا الذُّنُوبَ وَالأوْزَارَا 
وَلا تُؤَاخِذْنَا بمَا نَسِينَا *** وَلا بِقَوْلِ السُّفَهَاءِ فِينا
تَوَفَّني رَبِّي عَلى الْإِسْلَامِ *** وَارْزُقْنِيَ الْقَبُولَ في الْخِتَامِ

----------


## فتح البارى

> أخي في الله فتح الباري ،
> السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
> فأينَ وجدتَ ـ يا أخي ـ قولَ السيوطي :
> . 1445 وَصَحَّتِ التَّوْبَةُ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ.......  َلَوْ يَكُونُ بَعْدَ نَقْضٍ يَكْثُرُ ؟
> ذلكَ لأنَّ الروايةَ في النُّسَخِ الَّتي اطلعتُ عليْها كَنُسْخةِ ابنِ تيميةَ ، والمنارِ ، ونسخةِ شرحِ السيوطيِّ نفسِهِ هكذا :
> وَصَحَّةُ التَّوْبَةِ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ.......  َلَوْ يَكُونُ بَعْدَ نَقْضٍ يَكْثُرُ 
> وقدْ جعلَ الشَّيخُ الإثيوبيُّ كَلِمَةَ : ( صحة ) مبتدأً خبرُه : (عن أي ذنبٍ ) في الْبيْتِ التالِي ، ثمَّ قالَ ـ حفظَهُ اللهُ ـ : وَلَوْ قَالَ : وصحَّتِ التوبةُ بصيغةِ الماضِي لكَانَ أوضحَ ، وهذا صحيحٌ ، لكنِ السؤالُ هل غيَّرْتَ الروايةَ بناءً على قولِ الشيخِ ؛ ليَكُونَ المعْنى أَوْضحَ أم أنك وجدتَها روايةً مُعْتَمدَةً لمْ يطَّلعِ الشَّيْخُ عليْها ؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ وجدتَها روايةً فبِها وَنعمَتْ ، أمَّا إذا كنتَ فعلْتَ ذلك مِنْ عِندِ نفسِك أوِ اعتمادًا على نسخةٍ غيرِ مُعْتمَدَةٍ فقدْ أَخْطأْتَ ؛ لأنَّ الأمَانةَ تُحَتِّمُ أنْ نثبتَ المنظُومةَ كمَا وَرَدتْ عنْ ناظِمِها ، ثمَّ نشيرَ إلى مَا نرَاهُ خطأً ، أو مَا شابَهَ ذلكَ ،
> هذا ، واللهُ المُوفقُ ، والسَّلام .


نعم يا شيخنا ..
الشيخ-حفظه الله- هو الذي وقف على نسخة أخرى في ط.ابن الجوزي، وقال:
ووقع في نسخة: (وصحة..) والظاهر أنه تصحيف.اهـ

أما (تؤم) و(مُقت) فلم أنتبه لهما في أثناء التصحيح!
وأما (أني) فهو خطأ مني تبعتُ فيه المطبوع.

----------


## فتح البارى

شيخنا الفاضل ..
هل أقوم بكتابة المتن مرة أخرى مصححا في هذا الموضوع ؟
وما الكمية المناسبة كي نراجعَ ضبطَه مراجعة أخيرة ؟
ليس لي عناية بالوورد، فأرجو ممن له عناية به أن يضع المتن منسقا بعد أن أقوم بتصحيح الأخطاء.

----------


## فتح البارى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*1**.* *لِلَّهِ حَمْدٌ لَا يَزَالُ سَرْمَدَا ... يُؤْذِنُ بِازْدِيَادِ مَنٍّ أَبَدَا*
*2.* *ثُمَّ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ وَحِبِّهِ ... صَلَاتُهُ وَآلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ*
*3.* *وَهَذِهِ أُرْجُوزَةٌ مُحَرَّرَهْ ... أَبْيَاتُهَا مِثْلُ النُّجُومِ مُزْهِرَهْ*
*4.* *ضَمَّنْتُهَا جَمْعَ الْجَوَامِعِ الَّذِي..... حَوَى أُصُولَ الْفِقْهِ وَالدِّينِ الشَّذِيْ*
*5.* *إِذْ لَمْ أَجِدْ قَبْلِيَ مَنْ أَبْدَاهُ ... نَظْمًا وَلَا بِعِقْدِهِ حَلَّاهُ*
*6.* *وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ قَدْ أُلِّفَا ... كَمِثْلِهِ وَلَا الَّذِي بَعْدُ اقْتَفَى*
*7.* *وَرُبَّمَا غَيَّرْتُ أَوْ أَزِيدُ ... مَا كَانَ مَنْقُوضًا وَمَا يُفِيدُ*
*8.* *فَلْيَدْعُهَا قَارِئُهَا وَالسَّامِعُ ... بِكَوْكَبٍ وَلَوْ يُزَادُ السَّاطِعُ*
*9.* *وَاللَّهَ فِي كُلِّ أُمُورِ**يْ** أَرْتَجِي ... وَمَا يَنُوبُ فَإِلَيْهِ أَلْتَجِي*
*10.* *يُحْصَرُ هَذَا النَّظْمُ فِي مُقَدِّمَهْ ... وَبَعْدَهَا سَبْعَةُ كُتْبٍ مُحْكَمَهْ*
*المقدِّمة*
*11.* *أَدِلَّةُ الْفِقْهِ الْأُصُولُ مُجْمَلَهْ ... وَقِيلَ: مَعْرِفَةُ مَا يَدُلُّ لَهْ*
*12.* *وَطُرُقُ اسْتِفَادَةٍ وَالْمُسْتَفِيد  ْ ... وَعَارِفٌ بِهَا الْأُصُولِيُّ الْعَتِيدْ*
*13.* *وَالْفِقْهُ عِلْمُ حُكْمِ شَرْعٍ عَمَلِيْ ... مُكْتَسَبٌ مِنْ طُرُقٍ لَمْ تُجْمَلِ*
*14.* *ثُمَّ خِطَابُ اللَّهِ بِالْإِنْشَا اعْتَلَقْ ... بِفِعْلِ مَنْ كُلِّفَ حُكْمٌ فَالْأَحَ**قّْ*
*15.* *لَيْسَ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ حُكْمٌ أَبَدَا ... وَالْحُسْنُ وَالْقُبْحُ إِذَا مَا قُصِدَا*
*16.* *وَصْفُ الْكَمَالِ أَوْ نُفُورُ الطَّبْعِ ... وَضِدُّهُ عَقْلِيْ وَإِلَّا شَرْعِيْ*
*17.* *بِالشَّرْعِ لَا بِالْعَقْلِ شُكْرُ الْمُنْعِمِ ... حَتْمٌ وَقَبْلَ الشَّرْعِ لَا حُكْمَ نُمِيْ*
*18.* *وَفِي الْجَمِيعِ خَالَفَ الْمُعْتَزِلَهْ ... وَحَكَّمُوا الْعَقْلَ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَقْضِ لَهْ*
*19.* *فَالْحَظْرُ أَوْ إِبَاحَةٌ أَوْ وَقْفُ ... عَنْ ذَيْنِ تَحْيِيرًا لَدَيْهِمْ خُلْفُ*
*20.* *وَصُوِّبَ امْتِنَاعُ أَنْ يُكَلَّفَا ... ذُو غَفْلَةٍ وَمُلْجَأٌ وَاخْتُلِفَا*
*21.* *فِي مُكْرَهٍ وَمَذْهَبُ الْأَشَاعِرَهْ ... جَوَازُهُ وَقَدْ رَآهُ آخِرَهْ*
*22.* *وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْمَعْدُومِ وَالنَّهِيُ اعْتَلَقْ ... أَيْ مَعْنَوِيًّا وَأَبَى بَاقِي الفِرَقْ*
*23.* *إِنِ اقْتَضَى الْخِطَابُ فِعْلًا مُلْتَزَمْ ... فَوَاجِبٌ أَوْ لَا فَنَدْبٌ أَوْ جَزَمْ*
*24.* *تَرْكًا فَتَحْرِيمٌ وَإِلَّا وَوَرَدْ ... نَهْيٌ بِهِ قَصْدٌ فَكُرْهٌ أَوْ فُقِدْ*
*25.* *فَضِدُّ الَاوْلَى وَإِذَا مَا خَيَّرَا ... إِبَاحَةٌ وَحَدُّهَا قَدْ قُرِّرَا*
*26.* *أَوْ سَبَبًا أَوْ مَانِعًا شَرْطًا بَدَا ... فَالْوَضْعُ أَوْ ذَا صِحَّةٍ أَوْ فَاسِدَا*
*27.* *وَالْفَرْضُ وَالْوَاجِبُ ذُو تَرَادُفِ ... وَمَالَ نُعْمَانُ إِلَى التَّخَالُفِ*
*28.* *وَالنَّدْبُ وَالسُّنَّةُ وَالتَّطَوُّعُ ... وَالْمُسْتَحَبّ  ُ بَعْضُنَا قَدْ نَوَّعُوا*
*29.* *وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ وَبِالشُّرُوعِ لَا ... تَلْزَمُهُ وَقَالَ نُعْمَانُ: بَلَى*
*30.* *وَالْحَجَّ أَلْزِمْ بِالتَّمَامِ شَارِعَا ... إِذْ لَمْ يَقَعْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ تَطَوُّعَا*
*31.* *وَالسَّبَبُ الَّذِي أُضِيفَ الْحُكْمُ لَهْ ... لِعُلْقَةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّعْرِيفِ لَهْ*
*32.* *وَالْمَانِعُ الْوَصْفُ الْوُجُودِيْ الظَّاهِرُ ... مُنْضَبِطًا عَرَّفَ مَا يُغَايِرُ*
*33.* *الْحُكْمَ مَعْ بَقَاءِ حِكْمَةِ السَّبَبْ ... وَالشَّرْطُ يَأْتِي حَيْثُ حُكْمُهُ وَجَبْ*
*34.* *وَصِحَّةُ الْعَقْدِ أَوِ التَّعَبُّدِ ... وِفَاقُ ذِي الْوَجْهَيْنِ شَرْعَ أَحْمَدِ*
*35.* *وَقِيلَ فِي الْأَخِيرِ إِسْقَاطُ الْقَضَا ... وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الرِّضَا*
*36.* *بِصِحَّةِ الْعَقْدِ اعْتِقَابُ الْغَايَهْ ... وَالدِّينِ الِاجْزَاءُ أَيِ الْكِفَايَهْ*
*37.* *بِالْفِعْلِ فِي إِسْقَاطِ أَنْ تَعَبَّدَا ... وَقِيلَ إِسْقَاطُ الْقَضَاءِ أَبَدَا*
*38.* *وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الْعَقْدِ بَلْ مَا طُلِبَا ... يَخُصُّهُ وَقِيلَ بِاللَّذْ وَجَبَا*
*39.* *قَابَلَهَا الْفَسَادُ وَالْبُطْلَانُ ... وَالْفَرْقَ لَفْظًا قَدْ رَأَى النُّعْمَانُ*
*40.* *ثُمَّ الْأَدَاءُ فِعْلُ بَعْضِ مَا دَخَلْ ... قَبْلَ خُرُوجِ وَقْتِهِ وَقِيلَ كُلّْ*
*41.* *وَفِعْلُ كُلِّ أَوْ فَبَعْضِ مَا مَضَى ... وَقْتٌ لَهُ مُسْتَدْرِكًا بِهِ الْقَضَا*
*42.* *وَفِعْلُهُ وَقْتَ الْأَدَاءِ ثَانِيَا ... إِعَادَةٌ لِخَلَلٍ أَوْ خَالِيَا*
*43.* *وَالْوَقْتُ مَا قَدَّرَهُ الَّذِي شَرَعْ ... مِنَ الزَّمَانِ ضَيِّقًا أَوِ اتَّسَعْ*
*44.* *وَحُكْمُنَا الشَّرْعِيُّ إِنْ تَغَيَّرَا ... إِلَى سُهُولَةٍ لِأَمْرٍ عُذِرَا*
*45.* *مَعَ قِيَامِ سَبَبِ الْأَصْلِيِّ سَمّْ ... بِرُخْصَةٍ كَأَكْلِ مَيْتٍ وَالسَّلَمْ*
*46.* *وَقَبْلَ وَقْتٍ الزَّكَاةَ أَدَّى ... وَالْقَصْرِ وَالْإِفْطَارِ إِذْ لَا جَهْدَا*
*47.* *حَتْمًا مُبَاحًا مُسْتَحَبًّا وَخِلَافْ ... أَوْلَى وَإِلَّا فَعَزِيـمَةٌ تُضَافْ*
*48.* *قُلْتُ: وَقَدْ تُقْرَنُ بِالْكَرَاهَةِ ... كَالْقَصْرِ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثَةِ*
*49.* *ثُمَّ الدَّلِيلُ مَا صَحِيحُ النَّظَرِ ... فِيهِ مُوَصِّلٌ لِقَصْدٍ خَبَرِيْ*
*50.* *وَاخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ عِلْمُهُ مُكْتَسَبُ ... عَقِيبَهُ فَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ صَوَّبُوا*
*51.* *الْجَامِعُ الْمَانِعُ حَدُّ الْحَدِّ ... أوْ ذُو انْعِكَاسٍ إِنْ تَشَأْ وَالطَّرْدِ*
*52.* *وَصَحَّحُوا أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ فِي الأَزَلْ ... يُسْمَى خِطَابًا أَوْ مُنَوَّعًا حَصَلْ*
*53.* *وَالنَّظَرُ الْفِكْرُ مُفِيدُ الْعِلْمِ ... وَالظَّنِّ، وَالإِدْرَاكُ دُونَ حُكْمِ*
*54.* *تَصَوُّرٌ وَمَعْهُ تَصْدِيقٌ جَلِيْ ... جَازِمُهُ التَّغْيِيرَ إِنْ لَمْ يَقْبَلِ*
*55.* *عِلْمٌ وَمَا يَقْبَلُهُ فَالِاعْتِقَادْ ... صَحِيحٌ انْ طَابَقَ، أَوْ لَا ذُو فَسَادْ*
*56.* *وَغَيْرُهُ ظَنٌّ لِرُجْحَانٍ سَلَكْ ... وَضِدُّهُ الْوَهْمُ وَمَا سَاوَى فَشَكّْ*
*57.* *الْفَخْرُ حُكْمُ الذِّهْنِ أَيْ ذُو الْجَزْمِ.....لِم  وجِبٍ طَابَقَ حَدُّ الْعِلْمِ*
*58.* *ثُمَّ ضَرُورِيًّا رَآهُ يُسْفِـرُ.......وا  ْنُ الْجُوَيْنِيْ نَظَرِيٌّ عَسِرُ*
*59.* *ثُمَّ عَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَرُونَ يُطْلِقُونْ.....ت  فَاوُتًا وَرَدَّهُ الْمُحَقِّقُونْ*
*60.* *وَالْجَهْلُ فَقْدُ الْعِلْمِ بِالْمَقْصُودِ أَوْ.....تَصْوِير  هُ مُخَالِفًا خُلْفٌ حَكَوْا*
*61.* *والسَّهْوُ أَنْ يَذْهَلَ عَنْ مَعْلُومِهِ......و  َفَارَقَ النِّسْيَانَ فِي عُمُومِهِ*
*مسألة*
*62.* *الْحَسَنُ الْمَأذُونُ لَوْ أَجْرٌ نُفِيْ ...... قِيلَ وَفِعْلُ مَا سِوَى الْمُكَلَّفِ*
*63.* *فَغَيْرُ مَنْهِيْ وِالْقَبِيحُ الْمَنْهِيْ ... وَلَوْ عُمُومًا كَقَسِيمِ الْكُرْهِ*
*64.* *وَعَدَّ ذَا وَاسِطَةً عَبْدُ الْمَلِكْ.....وَف  ي الْمُبَاحِ ذَا وَتَالِيهِ سُلِكْ*
*مسألة*
*65.* *لَيْسَ مُبَاحُ التَّرْكِ حَتْمًا وَذَكَرْ.....جَمَ  عَةٌ وُجُوبَ صَوْمِ مَنْ عَذَرْ*
*66.* *مِنْ حَائِضٍ وَمُدْنَفٍ وَذِي مَغِيبْ......وَقِي  لَ ذَا دُونَهُمَا وَابْنُ الْخَطِيبْ*
*67.* *قالَ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدُ الشَّهْرَيْنِ....  ......وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ*
*68.* *قُلْتُ: وَفِي هَذَا الَّذِي زَادَ عَلَى ... مُطْلَقِ الِاسْمِ لَيْسَ حَتْمًا دَخَلَا*
*69.* *وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي النَّدْبِ هَلْ مَأْمُورُ.......حَ  ِيقَةً فَكَوْنُهُ الْمَشْهُورُ*
*70.* *ولَيْسَ مَنْدُوبٌ وَكُرْهٌ فِي الْأَصَحّْ ... مُكَلَّفًا وَلَا الْمُبَاحُ فَرَجَحْ*
*71.* *فِي حَدِّهِ إِلْزَامُ ذِي الْكُلْفَةِ لَا .......طَلَبُهُ وَالْمُرْتَضَى عِنْدَ الْمَلَا*
*72.* *أَنَّ الْمُبَاحَ لَيْسَ جِنْسَ مَا وَجَبْ.....وَغَيْ  ُ مَأْمُورٍ بِهِ إذْ لَا طَلَبْ*
*73.* *وَأَنَّ هَذَا الْوَصْفَ حُكْمٌ شَرعِيْ......وَأََ  نَّ نَسْخَ وَاجِبٍ يَسْتَدْعِي*
*74.* *بَقَا جَوَازِهِ أَيِ انْتِفَا الْحَرَجْ ... وقِيلَ فِي الْمُبَاحِ والْنَّدْبِ انْدَرَجْ*
*مسألة*
*75.* *الْأَمْرُ مِنْ أَشْيَا بِفَرْدٍ عِنْدَنَا ..... يُوْجِبُ مِنْهَا وَاحِدًا مَا عُيِّنَا*
*76.* *وقِيلَ كُلًّا وَبِوَاحِدٍ حَصَلْ.......وقِيل   بَلْ مُعَيَّنًا فَإِنْ فَعَلْ*
*77.* *خِلَافَهُ أسْقَطَهُ وَقِيلَ مَا..........يَخْتَا  رُهُ مُكَلَّفٌ فَإِنْ سَمَا*
*78.* *لِفِعْلِهَا فَوَاجِبٌ أَعْلَاهَا.......أ  ْ تَرْكِهَا عُوقِبَ فِي أَدْنَاهَا*
*79.* *وَصَحَّحُوا تَحْرِيمَ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى.......إِبْهَ  مِهِ وَهْيَ عَلَى مَا قَدْ خَلَا*
*مسالة*
*80.* *فَرْضُ الْكِفَايَةِ مُهِمٌّ يُقْصَدُ......ونَظ  َرٌ عَنْ فَاعِلٍ مُجَرَّدُ*
*81.* *وَزَعَمَ الْأُسْتَاذُ وَالْجُوَيْنِيْ  ......وَنَجْلُهُ يَفْضُلُ فَرْضَ الْعَيْنِ*
*82.* *وَهْوَ عَلَى الْكُلِّ رَأَى الْجُمْهُورُ...و  الْقَوْلُ بِالْبَعْضِ هُوَ الْمَنْصُورُ*
*83.* *فَقِيلَ مُبْهَمٌ وَقِيلَ عُيِّنَا...........و  قِيلَ مَنْ قَامَ بِهِ وَوُهِّنَا*
*84.* *وَبِالشُّرُوعِ فِي الْأَصَحِّ يَلْزَمُ.....وَمِ  ْلَهُ سُنَّتُهَا تَنْقَسِمُ*
*مسألة*
*85.* *جَمِيعُ وَقْتِ الظُّهْرِ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ....وَ  قْتُ أَدَاءٍ وَعَلَيْهِ الْأَظْهَرُ*
*86.* *لَا يَجِبُ الْعَزْمُ عَلَى الْمُؤَخِّرِ....و  َقَدْ عُزِيْ وُجُوبُهُ لِلْأَكْثَرِ*
*87.* *وَقِيلَ الَاخِرُ وَقِيلَ الْأَوَّلُ ... فَفِي سِوَاهُ قَاضٍ اوْ مُعَجِّلُ*
*88.* *وَقِيلَ مَا بِهِ الْأَدَاءُ اتَّصَلَا ... مِنْ وَقْتِهِ وَآخِرٌ إِذَا خَلَا*
*89.* *وَقِيلَ إِنْ قَدَّمَ فَرْضًا وَقَعَا....إِنْ بَقِيَ التَّكْلِيفُ حَتَّى انْقَطَعَا*
*90.* *وَمَنْ يُؤَخِّرْ مَعَ ظَنِّ مَوْتِهِ.....يَعْ  ِ، فَإِنْ أَدَّاهُ قَبْلَ فَوْتِهِ*
*91.* *فَهْوَ أَدَا وَالْقَاضِيَانِ بَلْ قَضَا ... أَوْ مَعَ ظَنِّ أَنْ يَعِيشَ فَقَضَى*
*92.* *فَالْحَقُّ لَا عِصْيَانَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنِ....كَالْحَ  جِّ فَلْيُسْنَدْ لِآخِرِ السِّنِي*
*مسألة*
*93.* *مَا لَا يَتِمُّ الْوَاجِبُ الْمُطْلَقُ مِنْ ... مَقْدُورِنَا إِلَّا بِهِ حَتْمٌ زُكِنْ*
*94.* *وَقِيلَ لَا وَقِيلَ إِنْ كَانَ سَبَبْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ شَرْطًا إِلَى الشَّرْعِ انْتَسَبْ*
*95.* *فَالتَّرْكُ لِلْحَرَامِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا ... إِلَّا بِتَرْكِ غَيْرِهِ حَتْمًا يُرَى*
*96.* *فَحُرِّمَتْ مَنْكُوحَةٌ إِنْ تُلْبَسِ....بِغَي  ْرِهَا أَوْ بَتَّ عَيْنًا وَنَسِيْ*
*مسألة*
*97.* *مُطْلَقُ الَامْرِ عِنْدَنَا لَا يَشْمَلُ ... كُرْهًا فَفِي الْوَقْتِ الصَّلَاةُ تَبْطُلُ*
*98.* *أَمَّا الَّذِي جِهَاتُهُ تَعَدَّدَا ... مِثْلُ الصَّلَاةِ فِي مَكَانٍ اعْتَدَى*
*99.* *فَإِنَّهَا تَصِحُّ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... وَلَا ثَوَابَ عِنْدَهُمْ فِي الْأَشْهَرِ*
*100.* *وَقِيلَ لَا تَصِحُّ لَكِنْ حَصَلَا ... سُقُوطُهُ وَالْحَنْبَلِيّ  ُ لَا وَلَا*
*101.* *وَمَنْ مِنَ الْمَغْصُوبِ تَائِبًا خَرَجْ ... آتٍ بِوَاجِبٍ وَقِيلَ بِحَرَجْ*
*102.* *وَقِيلَ فِي عِصْيَانِهِ مُشْتَغِلُ ... مَعَ انْقِطَاعِ النَّهْيِ وَهْوَ مُشْكِلُ*
*103.* *وَسَاقِطٌ عَلَى جَرِيحٍ قَدْ قَتَلْ ... إِنْ لَمْ يَزُلْ وَكُفْأَهُ إِنِ انْتَقَلْ*
*104.* *قِيلَ أَدِمْ وَقِيلَ خَيِّرْ وَالْإِمَامْ ... لَا حُكْمَ وَالْحُجَّةُ حَوْلَ الْوَقْفِ حَامْ*

----------


## فتح البارى

مشايخنا الأفاضل ..
سأضع المتن مرة أخرى لتصحيح الأخطاء، وقد وضعتُ منه جزءا في المشاركة السابقة.
وأرجو أن نبدأ في المرحلة الأخرى وهي جمع الزيادات والفوائد التي خلت منها ألفية الكوكب الساطع.
وسأبدأ-إن شاء الله-بوضع فوائدَ منتقاة من منظومة: (سلم الوصول) للديماني، وأرجو من مشايخي الكرام إبداء ملاحظاتهم العلمية والمنهجية لإثراء الموضوع.
وسأضع الزيادات ثم نختار منها المناسبَ للحفظ.
اللهم اغفر لنا ولكل من له فضل علينا

----------


## فتح البارى

قال الديماني-رحمه الله- :
حَدُّ أُصُوْلِ الْفِقْهِ أَيْ مَعْنَى اللَّقَبْ ...... فِي مَذْهَبِ الْأَكْثَرِ وَهْوَ الْمُنْتَخَبْ 
*11. أَدِلَّةُ الْفِقْهِ الْأُصُولُ مُجْمَلَهْ ... وَقِيلَ: مَعْرِفَةُ مَا يَدُلُّ لَهْ*

إِجْمَالُهَا كَمُطْلَقِ الْأَمْرِ وَفَى ......وَمُطْلَقِ النَّهْيِ وَفِعْلِ الْمُصْطَفَى 
وَمُطْلَقِ الْإِجْمَاعِ وَالْقِيَاسِ مَعْ ......مُطْلَقِ الِاسْتِصْحَابِ كَيْفَمَا تَقَعْ 
مِنْ حَيْثُ كَوْنُ الْأَمْرِ لِلْوُجُوْبِ ...... وَالنَّهْيُ لِلتَّحْرِيْمِ فِي الْمَصْحُوْبِ 
وَكَوْنُ مَا بَقِيَ حُجَّةً وَإِنْ ...... فَصَّلْتَهَا لَمْ تَكُ مِنْهَا فَاسْتَبِنْ 
لَكِنَّهَا تُذْكَرُ تَمْثِيلًا هُنَا ...... كَالْأَمْرِ بِالصَّلَاةِ أَوْ نَهْيِ الزِّنَا
لِأَنَّ الِاجْمَالِيَّ لَا وُجُودَ لَهْ......إِلَّا بِأَفْرَادٍ لَهُ مُفَصَّلَهْ 
مَوْضُوْعُ ذَا الْفَنِّ الدَّلِيْلُ السَّمْعِي ....مِنْ حَيْثُ فَيْدُهُ لِحُكْمِ الشَّرْعِ
وَمُسْتَمَدُّهُ مِنَ الْأَحْكَامِ ....... وَالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ مَعَ الْكَلَامِ

الْأَصْلُ مَا يُبْنَى عَلَيْهِ وَاصْطُلِحْ .... لِرَاجِحٍ وَلِدَلِيْلٍ مُتَّضِحْ
وَالْفِقْهُ فِي اللُّغَةِ فَهْمًا يُلْفَى .... وَهُوَ مِنْ ذَاكَ أَخَصُّ عُرْفَا


*14. ثُمَّ خِطَابُ اللَّهِ بِالْإِنْشَا اعْتَلَقْ ... بِفِعْلِ مَنْ كُلِّفَ[1] حُكْمٌ فَالْأَحَقّْ*
*[1] بِفِعْلِ مَنْ كُلِّـفَ بِاقْتِضَاءٍ اوْ ..... تَخْيِيْرٍ اوْ وَضْعٍ لِذَيْنِ قَدْ رَأَوْا*
*من الممكن أن يبرط بينهما*
*27. وَالْفَرْضُ وَالْوَاجِبُ ذُو تَرَادُفِ ... وَمَالَ نُعْمَانُ إِلَى التَّخَالُفِ*
*فَالْفَرْضُ مَا دَلِيلُـهُ قَطْعِيُّ.....وَو  اجِبٌ دَلِيلُهُ ظَنِّيُّ* 

*-----------------------------------*

*◄* قال الديماني:
مَوْضُوْعُ ذَا الْفَنِّ الدَّلِيْلُ السَّمْعِي ....مِنْ حَيْثُ فَيْدُهُ لِحُكْمِ الشَّرْعِ 
*◘* قال في المراقي:
الَاحْكَامُ وَالْأَدِلَّةُ الْمَوْضُوعُ ..... وَكَوْنُهُ هَذِي فَقَطْ مَسْمُوعُ
*◘* قال الشيخ الإثيوبي في التحفة المرضية:
مَوْضُوعُهُ الْأَدِلَّةُ الشَّرْعِيَّةُ .... حَيْثُ تُرَى العَوَارِضُ الذَّاتِيَّةُ
فأيهم أولى ؟


*◄* قال الديماني:
*فَالْفَرْضُ مَا دَلِيلُـهُ قَطْعِيُّ.....وَو  اجِبٌ دَلِيلُهُ ظَنِّيُّ* 
*◘ قال ابنُ عاصم في مرتقى الوصول:*
*فَجَعَلَ الْفَرْضَ عَنِ الْقَطْعِيِّ......  .وَالْوَاجِبَ الثَّابِتَ عَنْ ظَنِّيِّ*
فأيهما أولى ؟

----------


## فتح البارى

أعتذر!، فقد نسيت أن أحذف السكون= هنابسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*1**.* *لِلَّهِ حَمْدٌ لَا يَزَالُ سَرْمَدَا ... يُؤْذِنُ بِازْدِيَادِ مَنٍّ أَبَدَا*
*2.* *ثُمَّ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ وَحِبِّهِ ... صَلَاتُهُ وَآلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ*
*3.* *وَهَذِهِ أُرْجُوزَةٌ مُحَرَّرَهْ ... أَبْيَاتُهَا مِثْلُ النُّجُومِ مُزْهِرَهْ*
*4.* *ضَمَّنْتُهَا جَمْعَ الْجَوَامِعِ الَّذِي..... حَوَى أُصُولَ الْفِقْهِ وَالدِّينِ الشَّذِي*
*5.* *إِذْ لَمْ أَجِدْ قَبْلِيَ مَنْ أَبْدَاهُ ... نَظْمًا وَلَا بِعِقْدِهِ حَلَّاهُ*
*6.* *وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ قَدْ أُلِّفَا ... كَمِثْلِهِ وَلَا الَّذِي بَعْدُ اقْتَفَى*
*7.* *وَرُبَّمَا غَيَّرْتُ أَوْ أَزِيدُ ... مَا كَانَ مَنْقُوضًا وَمَا يُفِيدُ*
*8.* *فَلْيَدْعُهَا قَارِئُهَا وَالسَّامِعُ ... بِكَوْكَبٍ وَلَوْ يُزَادُ السَّاطِعُ*
*9.* *وَاللَّهَ فِي كُلِّ أُمُورِ**ي** أَرْتَجِي ... وَمَا يَنُوبُ فَإِلَيْهِ أَلْتَجِي*
*10.* *يُحْصَرُ هَذَا النَّظْمُ فِي مُقَدِّمَهْ ... وَبَعْدَهَا سَبْعَةُ كُتْبٍ مُحْكَمَهْ*
*المقدِّمة*
*11.* *أَدِلَّةُ الْفِقْهِ الْأُصُولُ مُجْمَلَهْ ... وَقِيلَ: مَعْرِفَةُ مَا يَدُلُّ لَهْ*
*12.* *وَطُرُقُ اسْتِفَادَةٍ وَالْمُسْتَفِيد  ْ ... وَعَارِفٌ بِهَا الْأُصُولِيُّ الْعَتِيدْ*
*13.* *وَالْفِقْهُ عِلْمُ حُكْمِ شَرْعٍ عَمَلِي ... مُكْتَسَبٌ مِنْ طُرُقٍ لَمْ تُجْمَلِ*
*14.* *ثُمَّ خِطَابُ اللَّهِ بِالْإِنْشَا اعْتَلَقْ ... بِفِعْلِ مَنْ كُلِّفَ حُكْمٌ فَالْأَحَ**قّْ*
*15.* *لَيْسَ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ حُكْمٌ أَبَدَا ... وَالْحُسْنُ وَالْقُبْحُ إِذَا مَا قُصِدَا*
*16.* *وَصْفُ الْكَمَالِ أَوْ نُفُورُ الطَّبْعِ ... وَضِدُّهُ عَقْلِي وَإِلَّا شَرْعِي*
*17.* *بِالشَّرْعِ لَا بِالْعَقْلِ شُكْرُ الْمُنْعِمِ ... حَتْمٌ وَقَبْلَ الشَّرْعِ لَا حُكْمَ نُمِي*
*18.* *وَفِي الْجَمِيعِ خَالَفَ الْمُعْتَزِلَهْ ... وَحَكَّمُوا الْعَقْلَ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَقْضِ لَهْ*
*19.* *فَالْحَظْرُ أَوْ إِبَاحَةٌ أَوْ وَقْفُ ... عَنْ ذَيْنِ تَحْيِيرًا لَدَيْهِمْ خُلْفُ*
*20.* *وَصُوِّبَ امْتِنَاعُ أَنْ يُكَلَّفَا ... ذُو غَفْلَةٍ وَمُلْجَأٌ وَاخْتُلِفَا*
*21.* *فِي مُكْرَهٍ وَمَذْهَبُ الْأَشَاعِرَهْ ... جَوَازُهُ وَقَدْ رَآهُ آخِرَهْ*
*22.* *وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْمَعْدُومِ وَالنَّهِيُ اعْتَلَقْ ... أَيْ مَعْنَوِيًّا وَأَبَى بَاقِي الفِرَقْ*
*23.* *إِنِ اقْتَضَى الْخِطَابُ فِعْلًا مُلْتَزَمْ ... فَوَاجِبٌ أَوْ لَا فَنَدْبٌ أَوْ جَزَمْ*
*24.* *تَرْكًا فَتَحْرِيمٌ وَإِلَّا وَوَرَدْ ... نَهْيٌ بِهِ قَصْدٌ فَكُرْهٌ أَوْ فُقِدْ*
*25.* *فَضِدُّ الَاوْلَى وَإِذَا مَا خَيَّرَا ... إِبَاحَةٌ وَحَدُّهَا قَدْ قُرِّرَا*
*26.* *أَوْ سَبَبًا أَوْ مَانِعًا شَرْطًا بَدَا ... فَالْوَضْعُ أَوْ ذَا صِحَّةٍ أَوْ فَاسِدَا*
*27.* *وَالْفَرْضُ وَالْوَاجِبُ ذُو تَرَادُفِ ... وَمَالَ نُعْمَانُ إِلَى التَّخَالُفِ*
*28.* *وَالنَّدْبُ وَالسُّنَّةُ وَالتَّطَوُّعُ ... وَالْمُسْتَحَبّ  ُ بَعْضُنَا قَدْ نَوَّعُوا*
*29.* *وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ وَبِالشُّرُوعِ لَا ... تَلْزَمُهُ وَقَالَ نُعْمَانُ: بَلَى*
*30.* *وَالْحَجَّ أَلْزِمْ بِالتَّمَامِ شَارِعَا ... إِذْ لَمْ يَقَعْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ تَطَوُّعَا*
*31.* *وَالسَّبَبُ الَّذِي أُضِيفَ الْحُكْمُ لَهْ ... لِعُلْقَةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّعْرِيفِ لَهْ*
*32.* *وَالْمَانِعُ الْوَصْفُ الْوُجُودِي الظَّاهِرُ ... مُنْضَبِطًا عَرَّفَ مَا يُغَايِرُ*
*33.* *الْحُكْمَ مَعْ بَقَاءِ حِكْمَةِ السَّبَبْ ... وَالشَّرْطُ يَأْتِي حَيْثُ حُكْمُهُ وَجَبْ*
*34.* *وَصِحَّةُ الْعَقْدِ أَوِ التَّعَبُّدِ ... وِفَاقُ ذِي الْوَجْهَيْنِ شَرْعَ أَحْمَدِ*
*35.* *وَقِيلَ فِي الْأَخِيرِ إِسْقَاطُ الْقَضَا ... وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الرِّضَا*
*36.* *بِصِحَّةِ الْعَقْدِ اعْتِقَابُ الْغَايَهْ ... وَالدِّينِ الِاجْزَاءُ أَيِ الْكِفَايَهْ*
*37.* *بِالْفِعْلِ فِي إِسْقَاطِ أَنْ تَعَبَّدَا ... وَقِيلَ إِسْقَاطُ الْقَضَاءِ أَبَدَا*
*38.* *وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الْعَقْدِ بَلْ مَا طُلِبَا ... يَخُصُّهُ وَقِيلَ بِاللَّذْ وَجَبَا*
*39.* *قَابَلَهَا الْفَسَادُ وَالْبُطْلَانُ ... وَالْفَرْقَ لَفْظًا قَدْ رَأَى النُّعْمَانُ*
*40.* *ثُمَّ الْأَدَاءُ فِعْلُ بَعْضِ مَا دَخَلْ ... قَبْلَ خُرُوجِ وَقْتِهِ وَقِيلَ كُلّْ*
*41.* *وَفِعْلُ كُلِّ أَوْ فَبَعْضِ مَا مَضَى ... وَقْتٌ لَهُ مُسْتَدْرَكًا بِهِ الْقَضَا*
*42.* *وَفِعْلُهُ وَقْتَ الْأَدَاءِ ثَانِيَا ... إِعَادَةٌ لِخَلَلٍ أَوْ خَالِيَا*
*43.* *وَالْوَقْتُ مَا قَدَّرَهُ الَّذِي شَرَعْ ... مِنَ الزَّمَانِ ضَيِّقًا أَوِ اتَّسَعْ*
*44.* *وَحُكْمُنَا الشَّرْعِيُّ إِنْ تَغَيَّرَا ... إِلَى سُهُولَةٍ لِأَمْرٍ عُذِرَا*
*45.* *مَعَ قِيَامِ سَبَبِ الْأَصْلِيِّ سَمّْ ... بِرُخْصَةٍ كَأَكْلِ مَيْتٍ وَالسَّلَمْ*
*46.* *وَقَبْلَ وَقْتٍ الزَّكَاةَ أَدَّى ... وَالْقَصْرِ وَالْإِفْطَارِ إِذْ لَا جَهْدَا*
*47.* *حَتْمًا مُبَاحًا مُسْتَحَبًّا وَخِلَافْ ... أَوْلَى وَإِلَّا فَعَزِيـمَةٌ تُضَافْ*
*48.* *قُلْتُ: وَقَدْ تُقْرَنُ بِالْكَرَاهَةِ ... كَالْقَصْرِ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثَةِ*
*49.* *ثُمَّ الدَّلِيلُ مَا صَحِيحُ النَّظَرِ ... فِيهِ مُوَصِّلٌ لِقَصْدٍ خَبَرِي*
*50.* *وَاخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ عِلْمُهُ مُكْتَسَبُ ... عَقِيبَهُ فَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ صَوَّبُوا*
*51.* *الْجَامِعُ الْمَانِعُ حَدُّ الْحَدِّ ... أوْ ذُو انْعِكَاسٍ إِنْ تَشَأْ وَالطَّرْدِ*
*52.* *وَصَحَّحُوا أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ فِي الْأَزَلْ ... يُسْمَى خِطَابًا أَوْ مُنَوَّعًا حَصَلْ*
*53.* *وَالنَّظَرُ الْفِكْرُ مُفِيدُ الْعِلْمِ ... وَالظَّنِّ، وَالْإِدْرَاكُ دُونَ حُكْمِ*
*54.* *تَصَوُّرٌ وَمَعْهُ تَصْدِيقٌ جَلِي ... جَازِمُهُ التَّغْيِيرَ إِنْ لَمْ يَقْبَلِ*
*55.* *عِلْمٌ وَمَا يَقْبَلُهُ فَالِاعْتِقَادْ ... صَحِيحٌ انْ طَابَقَ، أَوْ لَا ذُو فَسَادْ*
*56.* *وَغَيْرُهُ ظَنٌّ لِرُجْحَانٍ سَلَكْ ... وَضِدُّهُ الْوَهْمُ وَمَا سَاوَى فَشَكّْ*
*57.* *الْفَخْرُ حُكْمُ الذِّهْنِ أَيْ ذُو الْجَزْمِ.....لِم  وجِبٍ طَابَقَ حَدُّ الْعِلْمِ*
*58.* *ثُمَّ ضَرُورِيًّا رَآهُ يُسْفِـرُ.......وا  ْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي نَظَرِيٌّ عَسِرُ*
*59.* *ثُمَّ عَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَرُونَ يُطْلِقُونْ.....ت  فَاوُتًا وَرَدَّهُ الْمُحَقِّقُونْ*
*60.* *وَالْجَهْلُ فَقْدُ الْعِلْمِ بِالْمَقْصُودِ أَوْ.....تَصْوِير  هُ مُخَالِفًا خُلْفٌ حَكَوْا*
*61.* *والسَّهْوُ أَنْ يَذْهَلَ عَنْ مَعْلُومِهِ......و  َفَارَقَ النِّسْيَانَ فِي عُمُومِهِ*
*مسألة*
*62.* *الْحَسَنُ الْمَأذُونُ لَوْ أَجْرٌ نُفِي ...... قِيلَ وَفِعْلُ مَا سِوَى الْمُكَلَّفِ*
*63.* *فَغَيْرُ مَنْهِي وِالْقَبِيحُ الْمَنْهِي ... وَلَوْ عُمُومًا كَقَسِيمِ الْكُرْهِ*
*64.* *وَعَدَّ ذَا وَاسِطَةً عَبْدُ الْمَلِكْ.....وَف  ي الْمُبَاحِ ذَا وَتَالِيهِ سُلِكْ*
*مسألة*
*65.* *لَيْسَ مُبَاحُ التَّرْكِ حَتْمًا وَذَكَرْ.....جَمَ  عَةٌ وُجُوبَ صَوْمِ مَنْ عَذَرْ*
*66.* *مِنْ حَائِضٍ وَمُدْنَفٍ وَذِي مَغِيبْ......وَقِي  لَ ذَا دُونَهُمَا وَابْنُ الْخَطِيبْ*
*67.* *قَالَ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدُ الشَّهْرَيْنِ....  ..... وَالخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ*
*68.* *قُلْتُ: وَفِي هَذَا الَّذِي زَادَ عَلَى ... مُطْلَقِ الِاسْمِ لَيْسَ حَتْمًا دَخَلَا*
*69.* *وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي النَّدْبِ هَلْ مَأْمُورُ.......حَ  ِيقَةً فَكَوْنُهُ الْمَشْهُورُ*
*70.* *وَلَيْسَ مَنْدُوبٌ وَكُرْهٌ فِي الْأَصَحّْ ... مُكَلَّفًا وَلَا الْمُبَاحُ فَرَجَحْ*
*71.* *فِي حَدِّهِ إِلْزَامُ ذِي الْكُلْفَةِ لَا .......طَلَبُهُ وَالْمُرْتَضَى عِنْدَ الْمَلَا*
*72.* *أَنَّ الْمُبَاحَ لَيْسَ جِنْسَ مَا وَجَبْ.....وَغَيْ  ُ مَأْمُورٍ بِهِ إذْ لَا طَلَبْ*
*73.* *وَأَنَّ هَذَا الْوَصْفَ حُكْمٌ شَرعِي......وَأََن  َّ نَسْخَ وَاجِبٍ يَسْتَدْعِي*
*74.* *بَقَا جَوَازِهِ أَيِ انْتِفَا الْحَرَجْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي الْمُبَاحِ والْنَّدْبِ انْدَرَجْ*
*مسألة*
*75.* *الْأَمْرُ مِنْ أَشْيَا بِفَرْدٍ عِنْدَنَا ..... يُوْجِبُ مِنْهَا وَاحِدًا مَا عُيِّنَا*
*76.* *وَقِيلَ كُلًّا وَبِوَاحِدٍ حَصَلْ.......وَقِي  َ بَلْ مُعَيَّنًا فَإِنْ فَعَلْ*
*77.* *خِلَافَهُ أسْقَطَهُ وَقِيلَ مَا..........يَخْتَا  رُهُ مُكَلَّفٌ فَإِنْ سَمَا*
*78.* *لِفِعْلِهَا فَوَاجِبٌ أَعْلَاهَا.......أ  ْ تَرْكِهَا عُوقِبَ فِي أَدْنَاهَا*
*79.* *وَصَحَّحُوا تَحْرِيمَ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى.......إِبْهَ  مِهِ وَهْيَ عَلَى مَا قَدْ خَلَا*
*مسالة*
*80.* *فَرْضُ الْكِفَايَةِ مُهِمٌّ يُقْصَدُ......وَنَ  ظَرٌ عَنْ فَاعِلٍ مُجَرَّدُ*
*81.* *وَزَعَمَ الْأُسْتَاذُ وَالْجُوَيْنِي..  ....وَنَجْلُهُ يَفْضُلُ فَرْضَ الْعَيْنِ*
*82.* *وَهْوَ عَلَى الْكُلِّ رَأَى الْجُمْهُورُ...و  الْقَوْلُ بِالْبَعْضِ هُوَ الْمَنْصُورُ*
*83.* *فَقِيلَ مُبْهَمٌ وَقِيلَ عُيِّنَا...........و  قِيلَ مَنْ قَامَ بِهِ وَوُهِّنَا*
*84.* *وَبِالشُّرُوعِ فِي الْأَصَحِّ يَلْزَمُ.....وَمِ  ْلَهُ سُنَّتُهَا تَنْقَسِمُ*
*مسألة*
*85.* *جَمِيعُ وَقْتِ الظُّهْرِ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ....وَ  قْتُ أَدَاءٍ وَعَلَيْهِ الْأَظْهَرُ*
*86.* *لَا يَجِبُ الْعَزْمُ عَلَى الْمُؤَخِّرِ....و  َقَدْ عُزِي وُجُوبُهُ لِلْأَكْثَرِ*
*87.* *وَقِيلَ الَاخِرُ وَقِيلَ الْأَوَّلُ ... فَفِي سِوَاهُ قَاضٍ اوْ مُعَجِّلُ*
*88.* *وَقِيلَ مَا بِهِ الْأَدَاءُ اتَّصَلَا ... مِنْ وَقْتِهِ وَآخِرٌ إِذَا خَلَا*
*89.* *وَقِيلَ إِنْ قَدَّمَ فَرْضًا وَقَعَا....إِنْ بَقِيَ التَّكْلِيفُ حَتَّى انْقَطَعَا*
*90.* *وَمَنْ يُؤَخِّرْ مَعَ ظَنِّ مَوْتِهِ.....يَعْ  ِ، فَإِنْ أَدَّاهُ قَبْلَ فَوْتِهِ*
*91.* *فَهْوَ أَدَا وَالْقَاضِيَانِ بَلْ قَضَا ... أَوْ مَعَ ظَنِّ أَنْ يَعِيشَ فَقَضَى*
*92.* *فَالْحَقُّ لَا عِصْيَانَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنِ....كَالْحَ  جِّ فَلْيُسْنَدْ لِآخِرِ السِّنِي*
*مسألة*
*93.* *مَا لَا يَتِمُّ الْوَاجِبُ الْمُطْلَقُ مِنْ ... مَقْدُورِنَا إِلَّا بِهِ حَتْمٌ زُكِنْ*
*94.* *وَقِيلَ لَا وَقِيلَ إِنْ كَانَ سَبَبْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ شَرْطًا إِلَى الشَّرْعِ انْتَسَبْ*
*95.* *فَالتَّرْكُ لِلْحَرَامِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا ... إِلَّا بِتَرْكِ غَيْرِهِ حَتْمًا يُرَى*
*96.* *فَحُرِّمَتْ مَنْكُوحَةٌ إِنْ تُلْبَسِ....بِغَي  ْرِهَا أَوْ بَتَّ عَيْنًا وَنَسِي*
*مسألة*
*97.* *مُطْلَقُ الَامْرِ عِنْدَنَا لَا يَشْمَلُ ... كُرْهًا فَفِي الْوَقْتِ الصَّلَاةُ تَبْطُلُ*
*98.* *أَمَّا الَّذِي جِهَاتُهُ تَعَدَّدَا ... مِثْلُ الصَّلَاةِ فِي مَكَانٍ اعْتَدَى*
*99.* *فَإِنَّهَا تَصِحُّ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... وَلَا ثَوَابَ عِنْدَهُمْ فِي الْأَشْهَرِ*
*100.* *وَقِيلَ لَا تَصِحُّ لَكِنْ حَصَلَا ... سُقُوطُهُ وَالْحَنْبَلِيّ  ُ لَا وَلَا*
*101.* *وَمَنْ مِنَ الْمَغْصُوبِ تَائِبًا خَرَجْ ... آتٍ بِوَاجِبٍ وَقِيلَ بِحَرَجْ*
*102.* *وَقِيلَ فِي عِصْيَانِهِ مُشْتَغِلُ ... مَعَ انْقِطَاعِ النَّهْيِ وَهْوَ مُشْكِلُ*
*103.* *وَسَاقِطٌ عَلَى جَرِيحٍ قَدْ قَتَلْ ... إِنْ لَمْ يَزُلْ وَكُفْأَهُ إِنِ انْتَقَلْ*
*104.* *قِيلَ أَدِمْ وَقِيلَ خَيِّرْ وَالْإِمَامْ ... لَا حُكْمَ وَالْحُجَّةُ حَوْلَ الْوَقْفِ حَامْ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*مسألة*
*105.* *نُجَوِّزُ التَّكْلِيفَ بِالْمُحَالِ ... وَمَنَعَتْ طَائِفَتَا اعْتِزَالِ*
*106.* *مَا كَانَ لَا لِلْغَيْرِ أَوْ مُمْتَـنِعَا ... لِغَيْرِ عِلْمِهِ بِأَنْ لَا يَقَعَا*
*107.* *وَالطَّلَبَ الْإِمَامُ وَالْحَقُّ وَقَعْ ... مَا لَيْسَ بِالذَّاتِ بَلِ الْغَيْرِ امْتَنَعْ*
*مسألة*
*108.* *حُصُولُ شَرْطِ الشَّرْعِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... فِي صِحَّةِ التَّكْلِيفِ لَمْ يُعْتَبَرِ*
*109.* *وَفُرِضَتْ فِي طَلَبِ الشَّرْعِ الْفُرُوعْ ... مِنْ كَافِرٍ وَالْمُرْتَضَى هُنَا الْوُقُوعْ*
*110.* *وَالْمَنْعُ مُطْلَقًا وَفِي الْأَمْرِ وَفِي ... جِهَادِهِمْ وَغَيْرِ مُرْتَدٍّ قُفِي*
*111.* *وَالْخُلْفُ فِي التَّكْلِيفِ أَوْ مَا آلَ لَهْ ... لَا نَحْوِ إِتْلَافٍ وَعَقْدٍ أَكْمَلَهْ*
*مسألة*
*112.* *يَخْتَصُّ بِالتَّكْلِيفِ فِعْلٌ فَاللَّذَا ... كُلِّفَ فِي النَّهْيِ بِهِ الْكَفُّ وَذَا*
*113.* *هَلْ فِعْلُ ضِدٍّ أَوِ الِانْتِهَاءُ ... الْمُرْتَضَى الثَّانِي لَا الِانْتِفَاءُ*
*114.* *وَأَنَّ قَصْدَ التَّرْكِ غَيْرُ مُشْتَرَطْ ... بَلَى لِتَحْصِيلِ الثَّوَابِ يُشْتَرَطْ*
*115.* *وَوَجَّهَ الْأَمْرَ لَدَى الْمُبَاشَرَهْ ... مُحَقِّقُو الْأَئِمَّةِ الْأَشَاعِرَهْ*
*116.* *وَقَبْلَهَا اللَّوْمُ عَلَى كَفٍّ نُهِي ... وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ قَبْلُ ذُو تَوَجُّهِ*
*117.* *بَعْدَ دُخُولِ وَقْتِهِ إِلْزَامَا ... وَقبْلَهُ لَدَيْهِمُ إِعْلَامَا*
*118.* *ثُمَّ إِذَا بَاشَرَ قَالُوا يَسْتَمِرّْ ... وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ بِانْقِطَاعٍ مُسْتَقِرّْ*
*مسألة*
*119.* *يَصِحُّ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ أَنْ يُكَلَّفَا ... مَنِ انْتِفَا شَرْطِ الْوُقُوعِ عَرَفَا*
*120.* *أَوْ آمِرٌ وَاتَّفَقُوا إِنْ جَهِلَا ... وَالْعِلْمُ لِلْمَأْمُورِ إِثْرَهُ اعْتَلَا*
*خاتمة*
*121.* *فِي وَاجِبِ التَّرْتِيبِ وَالتَّخْيِيرِ عَنّْ ... تَحْرِيمُ جَمْعٍ وَإِبَاحَةٌ وَسَنّْ*

*الكتاب الأول*
*في الكتاب ومباحث الأقوال*

*122.* *أَمَّا الْقُرَانُ هَهُنَا فَالْمُنْزَلُ....  .. عَلَى النَّبِيِّ مُعْجِزًا يُفَصَّلُ*
*123.* *بَاقِي تِلَاوَةٍ وَمِنْهُ الْبَسْمَلَهْ ... لَا فِي بَرَاءَةٍ وَلَا مَا نَقَلَهْ*
*124.* *آحَادُهُمْ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ فِيهِمَا ... وَالسَّبْعُ قَطْعًا لِلتَّوَاتُرِ انْتَمَى*
*125.* *وَقِيلَ إِلَّا هَيْئَةَ الْأَدَاءِ ... وَقِيلَ خُلْفَ اللَّفْظِ لِلْقُرَّاءِ*
*126.* *وَأَجْمَعُوا أَنَّ الشَّوَاذَ لَمْ يُبَحْ ... قِرَاءَةٌ بِهَا وَلَكِنِ الْأَصَحّْ*
*127.* *كَخَبَرٍ فِي الِاحْتِجَاجِ تَجْرِي ... وَأَنَّهَا الَّتِي وَرَاءَ الْعَشْرِ*
*128.* *وَلَا يَجُوزُ** فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَنْ ... وُرُودُ مَا لَيْسَ لَهُ مَعْنًى يُبَنْ*
*129.* *أَوْ مَا سِوَى ظَاهِرِهِ قَدْ يُقْصَدُ ... بِلَا دَلِيلٍ عِنْدَ مَنْ يُعْتَمَدُ*
*130.* *ثُمَّ أَصَحُّهَا بَقَاءُ الْمُجْمَلِ ... إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُكَلَّفَا بِالْعَمَلِ*
*131.* *وَأَنَّ بِالْقَرَائِنِ الَّأَدِلَّهْ ... نَقْلِيَّةً تُعْطِي الْيَقِينَ كُلَّهْ*
*المنطوق والمفهوم*
*132.* *الْأَوَّلُ الدَّالُ عَلَيْهِ اللَّفْظُ فِي ... مَحَلِّ نُطْقٍ وَهْوَ نَصٌّ إِنْ يَفِ*
*133.* *كَعَامِرٍ لَمْ يَحْتَمِلْ مَعْنًى سِوَى ... مُفَادِهِ وَظَاهِرٌ لَهُ حَوَى*
*134.* *مُرَكَّبٌ إِنْ جُزْءَ مَعْنًى يُقْصَدُ ... أَفَادَهُ الْجُزْءُ وَإِلَّا مُفْرَدُ*
*135.* *وَإِنْ يُفِدْ مَعْنَاهُ بِالْمُوَافَقَه  ْ ... فَإِنَّهَا لَفْظِيَّةٌ مُطَابَقَهْ*
*136.* *وَجُزْؤُهُ تَضَمُّنٌ وَالِالْتِزَامْ ... لَازِمُهُ وَذَانِ بِالْعَقْلِ التَّمَامْ*
*137.* *وَالصِّدْقُ وَالصِّحَّةُ فِي الَّذِي مَضَى ... إِنْ رَامَ إِضْمَارًا دَلَالَةُ اقْتِضَا*
*138.* *أَوْ لَا وَقَدْ أَفَادَ مَا لَمْ يُقْصَدِ ... فَهْيَ إِشَارَةٌ وَضِدُّ مَا بُدِي*
*139.* *بِعَكْسِهِ حَدًّا فَمَهْمَا وَافَقَهْ ... فِي حُكْمِهِ الْمَنْطُوقُ فَالْمُوَافَقَه  ْ*
*140.* *فَحْوَى الْخِطَابِ إِنْ يَكُنْ أَوْلَى وَمَا ... سَاوَى فَلَحْنُهُ وَقِيلَ ما انْتَمَى*
*141.* *فَالشَّافِعِي دَلَّ قِيَاسًا وَالْخِلَافْ ... لَفْظًا مَجَازًا أَوْ حَقِيقَةً خِلَافْ*
*142.* *عَلَاقَةُ الْأَوَّلِ إِطْلَاقُ الْأَخَصّْ ... وَالثَّانِ نَقْلُ اللَّفْظِ عُرْفًا اقْتَنَصْ*
*143.* *وَإِنْ يَكُنْ خَالَفَ فَالْمُخَالَفَه  ْ ... وَشَرْطُهُ أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ حَاذِفَهْ*
*144.* *لِنَحْوِ خَوْفٍ أَوْ لِغَالِبٍ يُقَالْ ... مَذْكُورُهُ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ أَوْ سُؤَالْ*
*145.* *أَوْ حَادِثٍ أَوْ جَهْلِ حُكْمٍ أَوْ سِوَى ... ذَاكَ إِذَا التَّخْصِيصُ بِالذِّكْرِ حَوَى*
*146.* *نَعَمْ وَلَا يَمْنَعُ أَنْ يُقَاسَ بِهْ ... بَلْ قِيلَ مَعْرُوضٌ يَعُمُّ فَانْتَبِهْ*
*147.* *وَقِيلَ لَا يَعُمُّهُ إِجْمَاعَا ... فَالْوَصْفُ وَالنَّحْوِيُّ لَا يُرَاعَى*
*148.* *كَالْغَنَمِ السَّائِمِ أَوْ سَائِمَةِ ... الضَّأْنِ لَا مُجَرَّدُ السَّائِمَةِ*
*149.* *عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ وَحَكَى السَّمْعَانِي ... عَنِ الْجَمَاهِيرِ اعْتِبَارَ الثَّانِي*
*150.* *وَالنَّفْيُ غَيْرُ سَائِمَاتِ الْغَنَمِ ... وَقِيلَ غَيْرُ مُطْلَقِ السَّوَائِمِ*
*151.* *وَمِنْهُ عِلَّةٌ وَظَرْفٌ وَعَدَدْ ... .حَالٌ وَمِنْهَا الشَّرْطُ وَالْغَايَةَ عُدّْ*
*152.* *وَسَبْقُ مَعْمُولٍ وَفَصْلُ الْخَبَرِ ... مِنْ مُبْتَدًا أَوْ نَحْوِهِ بِالْمُضْمَرِ*
*153.* *وَإِنَّمَا وَنَحْوُ مَا وَإلَّا ... .وَذَا فَمَا يُقَالُ نُطْقًا أعْلَى*
*154.* *أَيْ إِنَّمَا وَغَايَةٌ فَالْفَصْلُ ... وَمِثْلُهُ الشَّرْطُ فَوَصْفٌ يَتْلُو*
*155.* *مُنَاسِبًا فَمُطْلَقًا فَالْعَدَدُ ... فَسَبْقُ مَعْمُولٍ إِذِ الْمُعْتَمَدُ*
*156.* *يُفِيدُ الِاخْتِصَاصَ فَالْبَيَانِي ... كَالْحَصْرِ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ ذُو فُرْقَانِ*
*157.* *لِلْحَصْرِ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ إِنَّمَا ... .وَأَلْحَقَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ُ أَنَّمَا*
*158.* *وَحُجَّةٌ جَمِيعُهَا إِلَّا اللَّقَبْ ... فِي لُغَةٍ وَقِيلَ لِلشَّرْعِ انْتَسَبْ*
*159.* *وَقِيلَ مَعْنًى وَاحْتِجَاجًا يَصْطَفِي ... بِاللَّقَبِ الدَّقَّاقُ ثُمَّ الصَّيْرَفِي*
*160.* *وَأَنْكَرَ النُّعْمَانُ كُلًّا وَاسْتَقَرّْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي الشَّرْعِ وَقَوْمٌ فِي الْخَبَرْ*
*161.* *وَفِي سِوَى الشَّرْعِ أَبَى السُّبْكِي وَرَدّْ ... وَقَوْمٌ الْوَصْفَ وَقَوْمٌ الْعَدَدْ*
*مسألة*
*162.* *حُدُوثُ مَوْضُوعَاتِنَا لِلْكَشْفِ ... عَنِ الضَّمِيرِ مِنْ عَظِيمِ اللُّطْفِ*
*163.* *وَهْيَ مِنَ الْمِثَالِ وَالْإِشَارَةِ ... أَشَدُّ فِي إِفَادَةٍ وَيَسْرَةِ*
*164.* *وَهْيَ كَمَا صَرَّحَ أَهْلُ الشَّانِ ... أَلْفَاظُنَا الْمُفِيدَةُ الْمَعَانِي*
*165.* *وَعُرِفَتْ بِالنَّقْلِ لَا بِالْعَقْلِ ... فَقَطْ بَلِ اسْتِنْبَاطِهِ مِنْ نَقْلِ*
*166.* *وَاللَّفْظُ مَدْلُولَاتِهِ قَدْ فَصَّلُوا ... مَعْنًى وَلَفْظٌ مُفْرَدٌ مُسْتَعْمَلُ*
*167.* *كَكِلْمَةٍ فَتِلْكَ قَوْلٌ مُفْرَدُ ... .أَوْ مُهْمَلٌ كَاسْمِ الْهِجَا أَوْ يَرِدُ*
*168.* *مُرَكَّبًا كَمَا مَضَى وَيُعْنَى ... .بِالْوَضْعِ جَعْلُهُ دَلِيلَ الْمَعْنَى*
*169.* *وَكَوْنَهُ مُنَاسِبَ الْمَعْنَى فَلَا ... نَشْرِطُهُ وَقَالَ عَبَّادٌ بَلَى*
*170.* *يَعْنِي كَفَتْ دَلَالَةٌ إِلَيْهِ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ حَامِلَةٌ عَلَيْهِ*
*171.* *وَوَضْعُهُ لِخَارِجِيِّ الْمَعْنَى ... وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَقِيلَ ذِهْنَا*
*172.* *وَكُلُّ مَعْنًى مَا لَهُ لَفْظٌ بَلَى ... لِكُلِّ مُحْتَاجٍ إِلَيْهِ حَصَلَا*
*173.* *وَالْمُحْكَمُ الْمُتَّضِحُ الْمَعْنَى وَمَا ... .تَشَابَهَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي قَدْ عَلِمَا*
*174.* *وَرُبَّمَا يُطْلِعُهُ مَنِ اصْطَفَى ... وَلَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا لِمَعْنًى ذِي خَفَا*
*175.* *إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَوَاصِ لَفْظٌ شَائِعُ ... قَدْ قَالَهُ الْفَخْرُ وَلَكِنْ نَازَعُوا*
*مسألة*
*176.* *تَوْقِيفٌ اللُّغَاتُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... وَمِنْهُمُ ابْنُ فُورَكٍ وَالْأَشْعَرِي*
*177.* *عَلَّمَهَا بِالْوَحْيِ أَوْ بِأَنْ خَلَقْ ... عِلْمًا ضَرُورِيًّا وَصَوْتًا قَدْ نَطَقْ*
*178.* *وَبِاصْطِلَاحٍ قَالَ ذُو اعْتِزَالِ ... وَالْعِلْمُ مِنْ قَرَائِنِ الْأَحْوَالِ*
*179.* *وَقِيلَ مَا اسْتُغْـنِيَ فِي التَّعْرِيفِ ... مُحْتَمِلٌ وَغَيْرُهُ تَوْقِيفِي*
*180.* *وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ وَقَوْمٌ وَقَفُوا ... وَقَوْمٌ التَّوْقِيفُ ظَنٌّ أَلِفُوا*
*مسألة*
*181.* *قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ مَعَ الْغَزَالِيْ ... وَالْآمِدِيِّ وَأَبِي الْمَعَالِي*
*182.* *لَا تَثْبُتُ اللُّغَاتُ بِالْقِيَاسِ ... وَأَثْبَتَ الْقَاضِي أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ*
*183.* *شَرْعًا وَفِي لُغَةٍ الشِّيرَازِي ... وَابْنُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةٍ وَالرَّازِي*
*184.* *وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ تَثْبُتُ الْحَقَائِقُ ... دُونَ الْمَجَازِ وَالْجَمِيعُ وَافَقُوا*
*185.* *عَلَى جَوَازِ مَا بِالِاسْتِقْرَا ثَبَتْ ... تَعْمِيمُهُ وَالْمَنْعُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ بَتّْ*
*مسألة*
*186.* *اللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى ذَوَا اتِّحَادِ ... قَدْ يَمْنَعُ الشِّرْكَةَ فِي الْمُرَادِ*
*187.* *كَعَلَمٍ مَا لِمُعَيَّنٍ وُضِعْ ... لَمْ يَتَنَاوَلْ غَيْرَهُ كَمَا اتُّبِعْ*
*188.* *فَإِنْ يَكُ التَّعْيِينُ خَارِجِيَّا ... فَعَلَمُ الشَّخْصِ وَإِنْ ذِهْنِيَّا*
*189.* *فَالْجِنْسُ لِلْمَاهِيَّةِ اسْمُهُ وُضِعْ ... مِنْ حَيْثُ هِيْ فَشِرْكَةٌ لَا تَمْتَنِعْ*
*190.* *تُلْفِيهِ ذَا تَوَاطُؤٍ إِنِ اسْتَوَى ... مُشَكِّكًا إِذَا تَفَاوُتًا حَوَى*
*191.* *وَاللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى إِذَا تَعَدَّدَا ... فَمُتَبَايِنٌ وَمَهْمَا اتَّحَدَا*
*192.* *مَعْنَاهُ دُونَ اللَّفْظِ ذُو تَرَادُفِ ... وَعَكْسُهُ إِنْ كَانَ فِي الْمُخَالِفِ*
*193.* *حَقِيقَةً مُشْتَرَكٌ، وَإِلَّا ... حَقِيقَةٌ مَعَ الْمَجَازِ يُتْلَى*
*مسألة*
*194.* *الِاشْتِقَاقُ رَدُّ لَفْظٍ لِسِوَاهْ ... وَلَوْ مَجَازًا لِتَنَاسُبٍ حَوَاهْ*
*195.* *فِي أَحْرُفٍ أَصْلِيَّةٍ وَالْمَعْنَى ... وَشَرْطُهُ التَّغْيِيرُ كَيْفَ عَنَّا*
*196.* *وَمِنْهُ كَاسْمِ الْفَاعِلِ الْمُطَّرِدُ ... وَمِنْهُ كَالْقَارُورَةِ الْمُقْتَصِدُ*
*197.* *مَنْ لَمْ يَقُمْ وَصْفٌ بِهِ مَا اشْتُقَّ لَهْ ... مِنْهُ سُمًى وَخَالَفَ الْمُعْتَزِلَهْ*
*198.* *وَلَا الَّذِي قَامَ بِهِ مَا لَيْسَ لَهْ ... اسْمٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ فَأَوْجِبْ عَمَلَهْ*
*199.* *وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ شَرَطُوا لَهُ الْبَقَا ... فِي كَوْنِهِ حَقِيقَةً قَدْ أُطْلِقَا*
*200.* *أَوْ آخِرِ الْجُزْءِ إِذَا لَمْ يُمْكِنِ ... وَالثَّالِثُ اشْتِرَاطُهُ فِي الْمُمْكِنِ*
*201.* *وَالرَّابِعُ الْوَقْفُ وَقِيلَ إِنْ طَرَا ... وَصْفٌ وُجُودِيٌّ يُنَافِي الْآخَرَا*
*202.* *لَمْ يَجُزِ الْإِطْلَاقُ إِجْمَاعًا جَلَا ... وَلَيْسَ فِي الْمُشْتَقِّ مَا دَلَّ عَلَى*
*203.* *خُصُوصِ تِلْكَ الذَّاتِ وَاسْمُ الْفَاعِلِ ... حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْحَالِ ثُمَّ الْمُنْجَلِي*
*204.* *حَالُ التَّلَبُّسِ وَقِيلَ النُّطْقِ ... وَقِيلَ لَا وُقُوعَ لِلْمُشْتَقِّ*
*مسألة*
*205.* *وُقُوعُ ذِي التَّرَادُفِ الْمُصَوَّبُ ... وَأَنْكَرَ ابْنُ فَارِسٍ وَثَعْلَبُ*
*206.* *كَأَنَّهُ فِي لُغَةٍ مُفْرَدَةِ ... وَأَنْكَرَ الْإِمَامُ فِي الشَّرْعِيَّةِ*
*207.* *وَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ فِي الْأَصَحِّ الْحَدُّ مَعْ ... مَحْدُودِهِ وَالِاسْمُ وَالْجَائِي تَبَعْ*
*208.* *وَالْحَقُّ أَنَّ تَابِعًا يُفِيدُ ... تَقْوِيَةً وَفَاقَهُ التَّأْكِيدُ*
*209.* *وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَعَاقُبُ الرِّدْفَيْنِ ... مِنْ لُغَةٍ يَكُونُ أَوْ ثِنْتَيْنِ*
*210.* *إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ بِلَفْظِهِ تُعُبِّدَا ... وَالثَّالِثُ الْمَنْعُ إِذَا تَعَدَّدَا*
*مسألة*
*211.* *ذُو الِاشْتِرَاكِ وَاقِعٌ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ ... وَقَدْ نَفَاهُ ثَعْلَبٌ وَالْأَبْهَرِي*
*212.* *وَفِي الْقُرَانِ نَجْلُ دَاوُدَ نَفَى ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي حَدِيثِ الْمُصْطَفَى*
*213.* *وَقِيلَ وَاجِبٌ وَقِيلَ مُمْتَنِعْ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ بَيْنَ النَّقِيضَيْنِ مُنِعْ*
*مسألة*
*214.* *يَصِحُّ أَنْ يُرَادَ مَعْنَيَاهُ ... تَجَوُّزًا وَالشَّافِعِي رَآهُ*
*215.* *حَقِيقَةً وَذَا ظُهُورٍ فِيهِمَا ... فَاحْمِلْ بِلَا قَرِينَةٍ عَلَيْهِمَا*
*216.* *وَوَافَقَ الْقَاضِي وَقَالَ مُجْمَلُ ... عَلَيْهِمَا لِلِاحْتِيَاطِ يُحْمَلُ*
*217.* *وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ مِثْلَ مَا حَكَى الصَّفِي ... بِالْمَنْعِ مِنْ حَمْلٍ وَبِالتَّوَقُّف  ِ*
*218.* *وَقِيلَ إِنَّمَا يَصِحُّ عَقْلَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا يَصِحُّ ذَاكَ أَصْلَا*
*219.* *وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِفْرَادِ لَا يَصِحُّ ... وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِثْبَاتِ وَالْأَصَحُّ*
*220.* *الْجَمْعُ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَعْنَيَيْهِ ... إِنْ سَوَّغُوهُ قَدْ بُنِي عَلَيْهِ*
*221.* *وَالْخُلْفُ يَجْرِي فِي الْمَجَازَيْنِ وَفِي ... حَقِيقَةٍ وَضِدِّهَا فِيمَا اصْطُفِي*
*222. فَفِي الْعُمُومِوَافْعَلُوا الْخَيْرَسَلَكْ.....وَقِيل   لِلْفَرْضِ وَقِيلَ مُشْتَرَكْ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*قال الديماني-رحمه الله- :*
*فَالْمُسْتَحَبّ  ُ مَا النَّبِيُّ سَنَّهْ.....وَلَم   يُدِمْهُ وَالْمُدَامُ سُنَّهْ
**ثُمَّ التَّطَوُّعُ لِمَا أَنْشَأَهُ......شَ  خْصٌ مِنَ الْأَوْرَادِ وَابْتَدَأَهُ

*

----------


## فتح البارى

*قال الديماني:*
*الخطاب لغة:*
*إِنَّ الْخِطَابَ مَا مِنَ الْكَلَامِ......يُ  لْقَى لِمَنْ يَصْلُحُ لِلْإِفْهَامِ*

*52. وَصَحَّحُوا أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ فِي الْأَزَلْ ... يُسْمَى خِطَابًا أَوْ مُنَوَّعًا حَصَلْ*
*لِأَنَّهُ يُقَامُ مَنْ سَيُوجَدُ.........م  قَامَ مَنْ يُوْجَدُ حِيْنَ يُقْصَدُ* 


*ثُمَّ الْخِطَابُ فِي اصْطِلَاحِ الشَّرْعِ.....يُن  سَبُ لِلتَّكْلِيفِ أَوْ لِلْوَضْعِ*
*فَأَوَّلٌ بِالِاقْتِضَا وَالثَّانِي........  .وَضْعُ الْأَمَارَاتِ لَدَى الْبَيَانِ*
*وَشَرْطُ الَاوَّلِ فَعِ الْإِفَادَه.......  َقْلٌ بُلُوغٌ قُدْرَةٌ إِرَادَهْ* 
*وَلَيْسَ في خِطَابِ وَضْعٍ يُشْتَرَطْ....في غَالِبِ الْأَحْوَالِ ذَاكَ الْمُشْتَرَطْ*
*لِذَلِكَ النَّائِمُ لَمْ يُكَلَّفِ........وَ  أَلْزَمُوهُ غُرْمَ كُلِّ مُتْلَفِ* 
*أَيْ لَمْ يَكُنْ في فِعْلِهِ ذَا إِثْمِ ......وَفِعْلُهُ سَبَبُ ذَاكَ الْغُرْمِ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*العلم ينقسم إلى ضروري ونظري:*
*وَهْوَ ضَرُورِيٌّ إِذَا لَمْ يَفْتَقِرْ.......ل  نَظَرٍ كَمَا بِسَمْعٍ أَوْ بَصَرْ*
*أَوْ بِبَدِيْهَةٍ كَكَوْنِ الشَّيْءِ لَمْ......يُمْكِنْ لَهُ جَمْعُ الْوُجُوْدِ وَالْعَدَمْ*
*وَنَظَرِيٌّ انْ يَكُنْ مُفْتَقِرَا ........وَلَا يَصِحُّ كَوْنُهُ مُنْحَصِرَا*
*فِي وَاحِدٍ إِذْ بِالضَّرُورِيِّ عُدِمْ......جَهْلٌ وَبِالْآخَرِ لَا شَيْءَ عُلِمْ*
*لِأَنَّهُ بِغَيْرِهِ يُحَصَّلُ.........ف  يَلْزَمُ الدَّوْرُ أَوِ التَّسَلْسُلُ*

----------


## فتح البارى

قال الديماني:
*أَمَّا الدَّلِيلُ لُغَةً فَالْمُرْشِدُ....  .وَمَا بِهِ الْإِرْشَادُ حَيْثُ يُوْجَدُ*
*وَمُرْشِدٌ لِنَاصِبٍ وَذَاكِرِ......لِذ  َا تَقُولُ في وُجُوْدِ الْقَادِرِ*
*دَلِيْلُهُ صَانِعُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ.......أ  وْ هُوَ أَوْ كَلاَمُ هَذَا الْعَالِمِ*
*49. ثُمَّ الدَّلِيلُ مَا صَحِيحُ النَّظَرِ ... فِيهِ مُوَصِّلٌ لِقَصْدٍ خَبَرِيْ
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*الحقيقة والمجاز*
*223. الْأَوَّلُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمُسْتَعْمَلَ  هْ ... فِيمَا اصْطِلَاحًا أَوَّلًا تُوضَعُ لَهْ*
*224. فِي لُغَةٍ تَكُونُ أَوْ عُرْفِيَّهْ ... عُمُومًا اوْ خُصُوصًا اوْ شَرْعِيَّهْ*
*225. وَالْأُولَيَانِ وَقَعَا وَقَدْ نَفَى ... عُرْفِـيَّـةً تَعُمُّ قَوْمٌ حُنَفَا*
*226. وَقَوْمٌ الْإِمْكَانَ لِلشَّرْعِيَّهْ ... وَقَوْمٌ الْوُقُوعَ وَالدِّيـنِـيَّ  هْ*
*227. قَوْمٌ وَذَا الْمُخْتَارُ لَا الْفُرُوعَا ... وَذُو اعْتِزَالٍ أَطْلَقَ الْوُقُوعَا*
*228. وَقِيلَ لَا الْإِيـمَانُ وَالتَّوَقُّفُ ... لِلسَّيْفِ، وَالشَّرْعِيُّ مَا لَا يُعْرَفُ*
*229. إِلَّا مِنَ الشَّرْعِ اسْمُهُ وَيُطْلَقُ ... لِلنَّدْبِ وَالْمُبَاحِ ثُمَّ الْمُطْلَقُ*
*230. بِالْوَضْعِ ثَانِيًا مَجَازٌ لِاعْتِلَاقْ .... فَسَبْقُ وَضْعٍ وَاجِبٌ بِالِاتِّفَاقْ*
*231. وَسَبْقُ الِاسْتِعْمَالِ فِي الْمُسْتَظْهَرِ ... لَيْسَ بِوَاجِبٍ سِوَى فِي الْمَصْدَرِ*
*232. وَقَدْ نَفَى وُقُوعَهُ أُولُو فِطَنْ ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَنْ*
*233. وَإِنَّمَا يُؤْثِرُهُ لِثِقْلِهَا ... أَوْ لِبَشَاعَةٍ بِهَا أَوْ جَهْلِهَا*
*234. أَوْ شُهْرَةِ الْمَجَازِ أَوْ بَلَاغَتِهْ ... أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَا كَالسَّجْعِ أَوْ قَافِيَتِهْ*
*235. وَلَيْسَ غَالِبًا عَلَى اللُّغَاتِ ... وَنَجْلُ جِنِّي قَالَ بِالْإِثْبَاتِ*
*236. وَلَا إِذَا الْحَقِيقَةُ اسْتَحَالَتِ ... مُعْتَمَدًا وَخَالَفَ ابْنُ ثَابِتِ*
*237. وَهْوَ مَعَ النَّقْلِ يُنَاوِي الْأَصْلَا ... وَمِنْهُمَا التَّخْصِيصُ جَزْمًا أَوْلَى*
*238. وَبَعْدَهُ الْمَجَازُ وَالْإِضْمَارُ ... سَاوَاهُ فَهْوَ الثَّالِثُ الْمُخْتَارُ*
*239. فَالنَّقْلُ بَعْدَهُ فَالِاشْتِرَاكُ ثُمّْ ... يَأْتِي الْمَجَازُ لِعَلَاقَاتٍ تُؤَمّْ*
*240. بِالشَّكْلِ أَوْ ظَاهِرِ وَصْفٍ يُرْعَى ... أَوْ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَا يَكُونُ قَطْعَا*
*241. أَوْ غَالِبًا وَالنَّقْصِ وَالْمُسَبَّبِ ... وَالْكُلِّ أَيْ لِبَعْضِهِ وَالسَّبَبِ*
*242. وَالْمُتَعَلِّق  ِ وَعَكْسِ الْخَمْسَةِ ... وَالضَّدِّ وَالْجَوَازِ ثُمَّ الْآلَةِ*
*243. وَالسَّمْعُ فِي نَوْعِ الْمَجَازِ مُشْتَرَطْ ... وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَقِيلَ الْجِنْسُ قَطْ*
*244. وَصِحَّةُ الْمَجَازِ فِي الْإِسْنَادِ ... وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْحُرُوفِ ذُو اعْتِمَادِ*
*245. وَالْفَخْرُ فِي الْحُرُوفِ مُطْلَقًا مَنَعْ ... وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْمُشْتَقِّ إِلَّا بِالتَّبَعْ*
*246. وَالْمَنْعُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ عَنْ ذِي مَعْرِفَهْ ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا مُتَلِمِّحَ الصِّفَهْ*
*247. وَيُعْرَفُ الْمَجَازُ مِنْ تَبَادُرِ ... سِوَاهُ لِلْأَفْهَامِ غَيْرَ النَّادِرِ*
*248. وَصِحَّةِ النَّفْيِ وَجَمْعِهِ عَلَى ... خِلَافِ أَصْلِهِ وَأَنْ يُسْتَعْمَلَا*
*249. فِي الْمُسْتَحِيلِ وَلُزُومًا قُيِّدَا ... وَلَيْسَ بِالْوَاجِبِ أَنْ يَطَّرِدَا*
*250. وَوَقْفِهِ عَلَى الْمُسَمَّى الْآخَرِ ... إِمَّا عَلَى التَّقْدِيرِ أَوْ فِي الظَّاهِرِ*
*مسألة*
*251. اللَّفْظُ إِذْ مَا اسْتَعْمَلَتْهُ الْعَرَبُ.... فِيمَا لَهُ لَا عِنْدَهُمْ مُعَرَّبُ*
*252. وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... كَالشَّافِعِي وَابْنِ جَرِيرِ الطَّبَرِي*
*مسألة*
*253. اللَّفْظُ أَقْسَامٌ حَقِيقَةٌ فَقَطْ ... أَوْ فَمَجَازٌ أَوْ كِلَيْهِمَا ضَبَطْ*
*254. بِجِهَتَيْنِ اعْتُبِرَا أَوْ لَا وَلَا .... وَذَلِكَ اللَّفْظُ الَّذِي مَا اسْتُعْمِلَا*
*255. ثُمَّ عَلَى عُرْفِ الْمُخَاطِبِ احْمِلِ ... فَفِي خِطَابِ الشَّرْعِ لِلشَّرْعِ اجْعَلِ*
*256. فَالْعُرْفِ ذِي الْعُمُومِ ثُمَّ اللُّغَوِي ... وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِثْبَاتِ لِلشَّرْعِ قَوِي*
*257. وَاللُّغَوِي فِي النَّهْيِ وَالْإِجْمَالِ .... رَأْيَانِ لِلسَّيْفِ مَعَ الْغَزَالِي*
*258. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا .... حَقِيقَةٌ فَفِيهِ خُلْفٌ قُرِّرَا*
*259. رُدَّ إِلَيْهِ بِالْمَجَازِ فِي الْقَوِي ... وَقِيلَ مُجْمَلٌ وَقِيلَ اللُّغَوِي*
*260. وَإِنْ مَجَازٌ رَاجِحٌ قَدْ عَارَضَا ... حَقِيقَةً مَرْجُوحَةً فَالْمُرْتَضَى*
*261. ثَالِثُهَا الْإِجْمَالُ إِذْ لَا هَجْرَ عَنّْ.... وَكَوْنُ حُكْمٍ ثَابِتٍ يُمْكِنُ أَنّْ*
*262. يُرَادَ مِنْ لَفْظٍ مَجَازًا لَا يَدُلّْ .... عَلَى اعْتِبَارِ أَنَّهُ الْمُرَادُ بَلْ*
*263. يَبْقَى عَلَى الْحَقِيقَةِ الْخِطَابُ .... إِنْ لَمْ يُجَوَّزْ ذَلِكَ الصَّوَابُ*
*مسألة*
*264. اللَّفْظُ إِنْ أُطْلِقَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ ثُمّْ ... أُرِيدَ مِنْهُ لَازِمُ الْمَعْنَى فَسَمّْ*
*265. كِنَايَةً وَهْوَ حَقِيقَةً جَرَى .... أَوْ لَمْ يُرَدْ مَعْنًى وَلَكِنْ عُبِّرَا*
*266. عَنْ لَازِمٍ مِنْهُ بِمَلْزُومٍ فَذَا ... يَجْرِي مَجَازًا فِي الَّذِي السُّبْكِي احْتَذَى*
*267. وَمَنْ يَقُلْ مَجَازٌ اوْ حَقِيقَةُ .... أَوْ لَا وَلَا كُلٌّ لَدَيْهِ حُجَّةُ*
*268. وَإِنْ لِتَلْوِيحٍ سِوَاهُ قُصِدَا ... تَعْرِيضُهُمْ لَيْسَ مَجَازًا أَبَدَا*

*الحروف*
*269. (إِذًا) جَوَابًا وَجزَاءً صَاحَبَا ... فَقِيلَ دَائِمًا وَقِيلَ غَالِبَا*
*270. لِلشَّرْطِ (إِنْ) وَالنَّفْيِ وَالزِّيَادَةِ .. وَالشَّكَّ وَالْإِبْهَامَ (أَوْ) أَفَادَتِ*
*271. وَمُطْلَقَ الْجَمْعِ وَلِلتَّفْصِيلِ .... وَأَنْكَرَ التَّقْسِيمَ فِي التَّسْهِيلِ*
*272. وَكَـ(إِلَى) وَ(بَلْ) وَلِلتَّخْيِيرِ ... كَذَا لِتَقْرِيبٍ لَدَى الْحَرِيرِي*
*273. (أَيْ) لِنَدَا الْأَوْسَطِ فِي الشَّهِيرِ ... لَا الْقُرْبِ وَالْبُعْدِ وَلِلتَّفْسِيرِ*
*274. لِلشَّرْطِ (أَيٌّ) وَلِلِاسْتِفْهَ  امِ ثُمّْ .... مَوْصُولَةٌ وَذَاتُ وَصْفٍ قِيلَ ضُمّْ*
*275. ثُمَّ عَلَى مَعْنَى الْكَمَالِ فِيهِ دَلّْ ... وَوَصْلَةٌ إِلَى نِدَا مَا فِيهِ (أَلْ)*
*276. لِلْمَاضِ (إِذْ) وَرَجِّحِ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ  ا ... ظَرْفًا وَمَفْعُولًا بِهِ وَبَدَلَا*
*277. مِنْهُ وَذَاتَ الْجَرِّ بِالزَّمَانِ .... وَحَرْفًا اوْ ظَرْفِيَّةً قَوْلَانِ*
*278. إِنْ عَلَّلَتْ وَلِلْمُفَاجَاة  ِ كَذَا ... عَنْ سِيبَوَيْهِ فَجَرَى خُلْفُ (إِذَا)*
*279. ظَرْفٌ لِلِاسْتِقْبَال  ِ وَالشَّرْطِ (إِذَا) ... وَقَلَّ أَنْ تَخْرُجَ عَنْ أَفْرَادِ ذَا*
*280. وَلِلْمُفَاجَاة  ِ فَقِيلَ حَرْفَا .. أَوْ لِمَكَانٍ أَوْ زَمَانٍ ظَرْفَا*
*281. (إِلَى) لِلِانْتِهَا وَمَعْنَى (فِي) وَ(مَعْ) ... وَ(مِنْ) وَ(عِنْدَ) وَلِتَبْيِينٍ تَقَعْ*
*282. (الْبَاءُ) لِلْإِلْصَاقِ وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ .... وَالسَّبَبِيَّة  ِ وَالِاسْتِعَانَ  ةِ*
*283. وَقَسَمٍ وَمِثْلُ (مَعْ) وَ(فِي) (عَلَى) .... وَ(عَنْ) وَ(مِنْ) فِي الْمُرْتَضَى وَكَـ(إِلَى)*
*284. وَبَدَلًا جَاءَتْ وَلِلتَّأْكِيدِ .... وَ(بَلْ) أَتَتْ لِلْعَطْفِ فِي الْفَرِيدِ*
*285. وَالْجُمْلَةِ الْإِضْرَابِ لِانْتِقَالِ .... لِغَرَضٍ آخَرَ أَوْ إِبْطَالِ*
*286. (بَيْدَ) كَـ(غَيْرَ) وَكَـ(مِنْ أَجْلِ)، وَ(ثُمّْ)... عَطْفٌ لِتَشْرِيكٍ وَمُهْلَةً يَضُمّْ*
*287. وَفِيهِمَا خُلْفٌ وَلِلتَّرَتُّبِ .... وَرَدَّ عَبَّادِيُّنَا كَقُطْرُبِ*
*288. (حَتَّى) لِلِانْتِهَاءِ وَالتَّعْلِيلِ ... كَذَا لِلِاسْتِثْنَاء  ِ فِي الْقَلِيلِ*
*289. قُلْتُ وَكَـ(ـالْوَاوِ) وَقِيلَ كَـ(ـالْفَا) ... وَقِيلَ بَيْنَ (الْفَا) وَ(ثُمَّ) تُلْفَى*
*290. وَفِي دُخُولِ الْغَايَةِ الْأَصَحُّ لَا ... تَدْخُلُ مَعْ (إِلَى) وَ(حَتَّى) دَخَلَا*
*291. رَابِعُهَا إِنْ كَانَ جِنْسَهُ فَفِي .... ذَيْنِ وَفِي الْعَاطِفَةِ الْخُلْفُ نُفِي*
*292. وَحَيْثُمَا دَلَّ دَلِيلٌ صَالِحُ ..... عَلَيْهِ أَوْ عَدَمِهِ فَوَاضِحُ*
*293. وَ(رُبَّ) لِلتَّقْلِيلِ وَالتَّكْثِيرِ..  ... وَقِيلَ أَوَّلٍ أَوِ الْأَخِيرِ*
*294. (عَلَى) الْأَصَحُّ اسْمًا كَـ(فَوْقُ) يُلْفَى .... وَتُعْطِي الِاسْتِعْلَا كَثِيرًا حَرْفَا*
*295. وَمِثْلَ (مَعْ)وَ(عَنْ)وَ(  ِنْ)وَ(اللَّامِ)  (فِي)...وَ(الْبَا) وَ(لَكِنْ) وَمَزِيدَةً تَفِي*
*296. أَمَّا عَلَا يَعْلُو فَفِعْلٌ، عَلِّلِ.....بِـ(عَنْ) تَجَاوَزِ ابْتَدِي اسْتَعْلِ ابْدِلِ*
*297. (الْفَاءُ) لِلسَّبَبِ وَالتَّعْقِيبِ..  ..بِحَسَبِ الْمَقَامِ وَالتَّرْتِيبِ*
*298. وَ(فِي) لِظَرْفَيِ الْمَكَانِ وَالزَّمَنْ....وَ  كَـ(إِلَى)(عَلَى)  وَ(مَعْ)وَ(الْبَ  )وَ(مِنْ)*
*299. وَ(اللَّامِ) وَالتَّوْكِيدِ ثُمَّ (كَيْ) كَـ(أَنْ)...وَ(الل  َّامِ)،(كُلٌّ) فِيهِ الِاسْتِغْرَاقُ عَنّْ*
*300. لِمُفْرَدَاتِ النُّّكْرِ وَالْمُعَرَّفِ..  ...جَمْعًا وَأَجْزَا مُفْرَدٍ مُعَرَّفِ*
*301. قُلْتُ وَإِنْ فِي حَيِّزِ النَّفْيِ أَتَتْ ... كَسَبْقِ فِعْلٍ أَوْ أَدَاةٍ قَدْ نَفَتْ*
*302. تَوَجَّهَ النَّفْيُ إِلَى الشُّمُولِ ثُمّْ ... أُثْبِتَ لِلْبَعْضِ وَإِلَّا فَلْيَعُمّْ*
*303. لِلِاخْتِصَاصِ (اللَّامُ) وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ ... وَالْمِلْكِ وَالتَّوْكِيدِ وَالصَّيْرُورَة  ِ*
*304. وَالْعِلَّةِ التَّمْلِيكِ أَوْ كَـ(فِي)(عَلَى) ... وَ(عِنْدَ)(بَعْد  )(مِنْ)وَ(عَنْ)وَ  (مَعْ)(إِلَى)*
*305. (لَوْلَا) امْتِنَاعٌ لِوُجُودٍ فِي الْجُمَلْ ... اسْمِيَّةً وَفِي الْمُضَارِعِ احْتَمَلْ*
*306. عَرْضًا وَتَحْضِيضًا وَفِي الَّذِي مَضَى ... مُوَبِّخٌ وَنَفْيُهُ لَا يُرْتَضَى*
*307. وَ(لَوْ) لِشَرْطِ الْمَاضِ وَالْمُسْتَقْبَ  لِ ... نَزْرٌ فَلِلرَّبْطِ فَقَطْ أَبُو عَلِي*
*308. وَلِلَّذِي كَانَ حَقِيقًا سَيَقَعْ ... أَيْ لِوُقُوعِ غَيْرِهِ عَمْرُو اتَّبَعْ*
*309. وَالْمُعْرِبُون  َ وَالَّذِي فِي الْفَنِّ شَاعْ ... بِأَنَّهَا حَرْفُ امْتِنَاعٍ لِامْتِنَاعْ*
*310. وَالْمُرْتَضَى امْتِنَاعُ مَا يَلِيهِ ... مَعْ كَوْنِهِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ التَّالِيهِ*
*311. ثُمَّ إِذَا نَاسَبَ تَالٍ يَنْتَفِي ... إِنْ أَوَّلًا خِلَافُهُ لَمْ يَخْلُفِ*
*312. كَقِوْلِهِلَوْ كَانَ..لِلْآخِرِ لَا ... ذُو خَلَفٍ وَيَثْبُتُ الَّذِي تَلَا*
*313. إِنْ لَمْ يُنَافِ وَبِأَوْلَى نَصِّهِ ... نَاسَبَهُلَوْ لَمْ يَخَفْ لَمْ يَعْصِهِ*
*314. أَوْ الْمُسَاوِي نَحْوُلَوْ لَمْ تَكُنِ ... رَبِيبَتِي..الْحَدِيثَ أَوْ بِالْأَدْوَنِ*
*315. وَوَرَدَتْ لِلْعَرْضِ وَالتَّمَنِّي ... وَالْحَضِّ عِنْدَ بَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْفَنِّ*
*316. وَقِلَّةٍ كَخَبَرِ الْمُصَدَّقِ ... تَصَدَّقُوا وَلَوْ بِظِلْفٍ مُحْرَقِ*
*317. (لَنْ) حَرْفُ نَفْيٍ يَنْصِبُ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ  ا ... وَلَمْ يُفِدْ تَأْبِيدَ مَنْفِيٍّ بَلَى*
*318. تَأْكِيدَهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِمَا ... وَلِلدُّعَاءِ وَرَدَتْ فِي الْمُعْتَمَى*
*319. (مَا) اسْمًا أَتَتْ مَوْصُولَةً وَنَكِرَهْ ... مَوْصُوفَةً وَذَا تَعَجُّبٍ تَرَهْ*
*320. وَالشَّرْطِ الِاسْتِفْهَامِ وَالْحَرْفِيَّه  ْ ... نَفْيٍ زِيَادَةٍ وَمَصْدَرِيَّهْ*
*321. (مِنِ) ابْتَدِئْ بِهَا وَبَيِّنْ عَلِّلِ ... بَعِّضْ وَلِلْفَصْلِ أَتَتْ وَالْبَدَلِ*
*322. وَالنَّصِّ لِلْعُمُومِ أَوْ مِثْلَ (إِلَى) ... وَ(عَنْ) وَ(فِي)وَ(عِنْدَ) وَ(الْبَا) وَ(عَلَى)*
*323. لِلشَّرْطِ (مَنْ) وَالْوَصْلِ وَاسْتِفْهَامِ ... وَذَاتِ وَصْفٍ نُكْرًا اوْ تَمَامِ*
*324. لِطَلَبِ التَّصْدِيقِ(هَلْ)-وَمَا أَتَى ... تَصَوُّرًا-كَهَلْ أَخُوكَ ذَا الْفَتَى؟*
*325. وَقَوْلُهُ فِي الْأَصْلِ لِلْإِيـجَابِ ... كَابْنِ هِشَامٍ لَيْسَ بِالصَّوَابِ*
*326. لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ لَدَى الْبَصْرِيَّهْ ... (الْوَاوُ) لَا تَرْتِيبَ أَوْ مَعِيَّهْ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*الأمر* 
*327. حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْقَوْلِ مَخْصُوصًا أَمَرْ ... فِي الْفِعْلِ ذُو تَجَوُّزٍ فِيمَا اشْتَهَرْ* 

*328. وَقِيلَ وَضْعُهُ لِقَدْرٍ مُشْتَرَكْ ... وَقِيلَ لَمْ يَقُلْهُ قَطُّ مَنْ سَلَكْ* 

*329. وَقِيلَ بَلْ مُشْتَرَكٌ فِي ذَانِ ... وَالشَّيْءِ وَالْوَصْفِ نَعَمْ وَالشَّانِ* 

*330. وَحَدُّهُ اق**ْ**تِضَاءُ فِعْلٍ غَيْرِ كَفّْ ... عَلَيْهِ مَدْلُولٍ بِغَيْرِ نَحْوِ كُفّْ* 

*331. وَإِنْ عُلُوٌّ أَوِ الِاسْتِعْلَا انْتَفَى ... وَالْقَوْلُ بِاعْتِبَارِ ذَيْنِ ضُعِّفَا* 

*332. وَالْفَخْرُ قَدْ قَالَ بِالِاسْتِعْلَا  ءِ ... وَالشَّيْخُ بِالْعُلُوِّ وَالْجُّبَّائِي* 

*333. بِقَصْدِهِ دَلَالَةً عَلَى طَلَبْ ... بِاللَّفْظِ وَاعْدُدْ فِي الْبَدِيهِيِّ الطَّلَبْ* 

*334. وَلَيْسَ الَامْرُ عِنْدَنَا مُرَادِفَا ... إِرَادَةً وَذُو اعْتِزَالٍ خَالَفَا* 
*مسألة* 
*335. لِمُثْبِتِي النَّفْسِيِّ خُلْفٌ يَجْرِي ... هَلْ صِيغَةٌ تَخُصُّهُ لِلْأَمْرِ* 

*336. وَالشَّيْخُ عَنْهُ النَّفْيُ قِيلَ الْوَقْفُ ... وَقِيلَ الِاشْتِرَاكُ ثُمَّ الْخُلْفُ* 

*337. فِي صِيغَةِ (افْعَلْ) لِلْوُجُوبِ تَرِدُ ... وَالنَّدْبِ وَالْمُبَاحِ أَوْ تَهَدُّدُ* 

*338. وَالْإِذْنِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ إِنْذَارٍ وَمَنّْ ... إِرْشَادٍ انْعَامٍ وَتَفْوِيضٍ تَمَنّْ* 

*339. وَالْخَبَرِ التَّسْوِيَةِ التَّعْجِيبِ ... وَلِلدُّعَا التَّعْجِيزِ وَالتَّكْذِيبِ* 

*340. وَلِاحْتِقَارٍ وَاعْتِبَارٍ مَشْوَرَهْ ... إِهَانَةٍ وَالضِّدِّ تَكْوِينٍ تَرَهْ* 

*341. إِرَادَةِ امْتِثَالٍ التَّسْخِيرِ ... وَهْيَ حَقِيقَةٌ لَدَى الْجُمْهُورِ* 

*342. أَيْ فِي الْوُجُوبِ لُغَةً أَوْ شَرْعًا اوْ ... عَقْلًا مَذَاهِبُ وَفِي النَّدْبِ حَكَوْا* 

*343. وَفِي مُقَدَّرٍ لِهَذَيْنِ احْتَمَلْ ... وَفِيهِمَا وَفِي الثَّلَاثَةِ الْأُوَلْ* 

*344. وَأَرْبَعٍ وَهْيَ وَإِرْشَادٌ وَفِي ... الْخَمْسَةِ الْأَحْكَامِ أَقْوَالٌ تَفِي* 

*345. أَوْ أَمْرُهُ جَلَّ لِحَتْمٍ وَالنَّبِي ... الْمُبْتَدَا لِلنَّدْبِ أَوْ لِلطَّلَبِ* 

*346. الْجَازِمِ الْقَاطِعِ ثُمَّ إِنْ صَدَرْ ... مِنْ شَارِعٍ أَوْجَبَ فِعْلًا مُسْتَطَرْ* 

*347. وَهْوَ الصَّحِيحُ تِلْكُ عَشْرٌ كَامِلَهْ ... وَالْوَقْفُ أَوْ قَصْدُ امْتِثَالٍ نَافِلَهْ* 

*348. وَفِي اعْتِقَادِ الْحَتْمِ قَبْلَ الْبَحْثِ عَنْ ... صَارِفِهِ الْخُلْفُ الَّذِي فِي الْعَامِ عَنّْ* 

*349. فَإِنْ أَتَى (افْعَلْ) بَعْدَ حَظْرٍ دَانِي ... قَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَوِ الِاسْتِئْذَانِ* 

*350. فَلِلْإِبَاحَةِ وَقِيلَ الْحَتْمِ ... وَقِيلَ مَا قَدْ كَانَ قَبْلَ الْحِرْمِ* 

*351. وَالنَّهْيُ بَعْدَ الْحَتْمِ لِلْإِبَاحَةِ ... أَوْ رَفْعِ حَتْمِهِ أَوِ الْكَرَاهَةِ* 

*352. مَذَاهِبٌ وَالْجُلُّ لِلْحَظْرِ وَفَى ... وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي فِيهِمَا قَدْ وَقَفَا* 
*مسألة* 
*353. لِطَلَبِ الْمَاهِيَّةِ الْأَمْرُ فَلَا ... يُفِيدُ تَكْرَارًا وَلَا فَوْرًا جَلَا* 

*354. أَوْ مَرَّةً لَكِنَّهَا ضَرُورِي ... وَهْيَ مُفَادُهُ لَدَى الْكَثِيرِ* 

*355. وَقَالَ لِلتَّكْرَارِ قَوْمٌ مُطْلَقَا ... وَآخَرُونَ إِنْ بِشَرْطٍ عُلِّقَا* 

*356. أَوْ صِفَةٍ وَقِيلَ بِالْوَصْفِ فَقَدْ ... وَالْوَقْفِ وَاشْتِرَاكِهِ سَبْعٌ تُعَدّْ* 

*357. وَقِيلَ لِلْفَوْرِ وَقِيلَ إِمَّا ... لَهُ أَوِ الْعَزْمِ وَوَقْفٌ عَمَّا* 

*358. وَمَنْ يُبَادِرْ بِامْتِثَالٍ اتَّصَفْ ... مُخَالِفًا لِمَانِعٍ وَمَنْ وَقَفْ* 
*مسألة* 
*359. وَاسْتَلْزَمَ الْقَضَاءَ عِنْدَ الرَّازِي ... وَعَابِدِ الْجَبَّارِ وَالشِّيرَازِي* 

*360. وَهْوَ بِآخَرٍ لَدَى الْجُمْهُورِ ... وَالْأَرْجَحُ الْإِتْيَانُ بِالْمَأْمُورِ* 

*361. يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْإِجْزَا وَأَنَّ الْأَمْرَا ... بِالْأَمْرِ بِالشَّيْ لَيْسَ بِالشَّيْ أَمْرَا* 

*362. وَأَنَّ الَامِرَ بِلَفْظٍ يَشْمَلُهْ ... خِلَافَ مَا فِي الْعَامِ يَأْتِي يُدْخِلُهْ* 

*363. وَأَنَّ فِي الْمَأْمُورِ مُطْلَقًا دَخَلْ ... نِيَابَةٌ إِلَّا لِمَانِعٍ حَصَلْ* 
*مسألة* 
*364. الْأَمْرُ نَفْسِيًّا بِشَيْءٍ عُيِّنَا ... نَهْيٌ عَنِ الضِّدِّ الْوُجُودِي عِنْدَنَا* 

*365. وَالْفَخْرُ وَالسَّيْفُ لَهُ تَضَمَّنَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا وَلَا وَقِيلَ ضُمِّنَا* 

*366. الْحَتْمَ لَا النَّدْبَ وَلَا اللَّفْظِي عَلَى ... مُرَجَّحٍ وَلَيْسَ عَيْنًا لِلْمَلَا* 

*367. وَالنَّهْيُ قِيلَ أَمْرُ ضِدٍّ قَطْعَا ... وَعَكْسُهُ وَقِيلَ خُلْفٌ يُرْعَى* 
*مسألة* 
*368. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعَاقَبَ الْأَمْرَانِ ... أَوْ يَتَمَاثَلَا هُمَا غَيْرَانِ* 

*369. وَالْمُتَعَاقِب  َانِ إِنْ تَمَاثَلَا ... وَمَا مِنَ التَّكْرَارِ مَانِعٌ وَلَا* 

*370. عَطْفَ فَقِيلَ بِهِمَا فَلْيُعْمَلَا ... وَقَوْلُ تَأْكِيدٍ وَوَقْفٍ نُقِلَا* 

*371. فِي عَطْفٍ التَّأْسِيسَ رَجِّحْ فِي الْأَصَحّْ ... وَغَيْرَهُ مَهْمَا بِعَادِيٍّ رَجَحْ* 
*(النهي)* 
*372. هُوَ اقْتِضَاءُ الْكَفِّ عَنْ فِعْلٍ بِلَا ... كُفَّ وَلِلدَّوَامِ مُطْلَقًا جَلَا* 

*373. وَلَفْظُهُ لِلْحَظْرِ وَالْكَرَاهَةِ ... وَالْيَأْسِ وَالْإِرْشَادِ وَالْإِبَاحَةِ* 

*374. وَلِاحْتِقَارٍ وَلِتَهْدِيدٍ بَيَانْ ... عَاقِبَةٍ تَسْوِيَةٍ دُعَا امْتِنَانْ* 

*375. وَفِي الْإِرَادَةِ وَفِي التَّحْرِيمِ مَا ... فِي الْأَمْرِ وَالْعُلُوِّ الِاسْتِعْلَا انْتَمَى* 

*376. وَالنَّهْيَ عَنْ فَرْدٍ وَذِي تَعَدُّدِ ... جَمْعًا وَفَرْقًا وَجَمِيعًا اقْصِدِ* 
*(مسألة)* 
*377. مُطْلَقُ نَهْيِ الْحَظْرِ كَالتَّنْزِيهِ ... عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِي الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ* 

*378. جُمْهُورُهُمْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادَ شَرْعَا ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ مَعْنًى وَقِيلَ وَضْعَا* 

*379. إِنْ عَادَ قَالَ السُّلَمِي أَوِ احْتَمَلْ ... رُجُوعُهُ لِلَازِمٍ أَوْ مَا دَخَلْ* 

*380. وَالنَّهْيُ لِلْخَارِجِ كَالتَّطَهُّرِ ... بِالْغَصْبِ لَا يُفِيدُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ* 

*381. وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادَ مُطْلَقَا ... وَالْفَخْرُ فِي عِبَادَةٍ قَدِ انْتَقَى* 

*382. وَالْمَنْعَ مُطْلَقًا رَأَى النُّعْمَانُ ... قَالَ وَمَا لِلْعَيْنِ يُسْتَبَانُ* 

*383. فَسَادُهُ لِكَوْنِهِ لَمِ يُشْرَعِ ... وَيُفْهِمُ الصِّحَّةَ إِنْ وَصْفٌ رُعِي* 

*384. وَالنَّفْيُ لِلْقَبُولِ قِيلَ قَدْ أَفَادْ ... صِحَّتَهُ وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادْ* 

*385. وَنَفْيُ الِاجْزَا كَالْقَبُولِ عَنْهُ.....وَقِيل   أَوْلَى بِالْفَسَادِ مِنْهُ* 
*العام*
*386. الْعَامُ لَفْظٌ يَشْمَلُ الصَّالِحَ لَهْ ... مِنْ غَيْرِ حَصْرٍ وَالصَّحِيحُ دَخَلَهْ*
*387. نَادِرَةٌ وَصُوَرٌ لَمْ تُقْصَدِ ... وَيَدْخُلُ الْمَجَازَ فِي الْمُعْتَمَدِ*
*388. وَإِنَّمَا يَعْرِضُ لِلْأَلْفَاظِ لَا ... مَعْنًى وَلَا الذِّهْنِيِّ فِي رَأْيٍ عَلَا*
*389. يُقَالُ لِلْمَعْنَى أَخَصُّ وَأَعَمّْ ... وَالْخَاصُ وَالْعَامُ بِهِ اللَّفْظُ اتَّسَمْ*
*390. وَالْحُكْمُ فِيهِ نَفْيًا اوْ ضِدًّا جَلَا ... لِكُلِّ فَرْدٍ بِالْمُطَابَقَة  ِ لَا*
*391. مَجْمُوعِ الَافْرَادِ وَلَا الْمَاهِيَّهْ ... فَالْحَنَفِيُّ مُطْلَقًا قَطْعِيَّهْ*
*392. دَلَالَةُ الْعَامِ وَأَصْلُ الْمَعْنَى... نَحْنُ فَقَطْ وَكُلُّ فَرْدٍ ظَنَّا*
*393. الْفَخْرُ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ لَا الْقَرَافِي ... عُمُومُ الَاشْخَاصِ إِذَا يُوَافِي*
*394. يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْعُمُومَ فِي الْأَزْمِنَةِ ... وَكُلِّ الَاحْوَالِ وَفِي الْأَمْكِنَةِ*
*مسألة*
*395. (كُلٌّ)وَ(أَيٌّ)و  َ(الَّذِي)(الَّـ  ِي)وَ(مَا) ... وَنَحْوُهَا(مَت  ى)وَ(أَيْنَ)(حيْ  ُمَا)*
*396. حَقِيقَةٌ فِيهِ وَقِيلَ فِي الْخُصُوصْ ... وَقِيلَ فِيهِمَا وَبِالْوَقْفِ نُصُوصْ*
*397. وَالْجَمْعُ ذَا إِضَافَةٍ أَوْ (أَلْ) وَلَا ... عَهْدَ لَهُ وَقِيلَ لَيْسَ مُسْجَلَا*
*398. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِيِّ إِذَا يَحْتَمِلُ ... عَهْدًا وَلَا قَرِينَةٌ فَمُجْمَلُ*
*399. وَمِثْلُهُ الْمُفْرَدُ إِنْ تَعَرَّفَا ... وَإِنْ يُضَفْ فَالْفَخْرُ مُطْلَقًا نَفَى*
*400. وَغَيْرَ ذِي التَّاءِ أَبُو الْمَعَالِي ... أَوْ وَحْدَةٍ مَيَّزَتِ الْغَزَالِي* 
*401. فِي النَّفْيِ ذُو تَنْكِيرٍ الْعُمُومَا ... وَضْعًا وَقَالَ الْحَنَفِي لُزُومَا* 
*402. نَصًّا مَعَ الْبِنَاءِ أَوْ (مِنْ) يُعْطِي ... وَفِي سِوَاهُ ظَاهِرًا وَالشَّرْطِ*
*403. عُرْفًا وَعَقْلًا رُبَّمَا يُوَافِي ... كَالْحُكْمِ بِالْعَيْنِ أَوِ الْأَوْصَافِ*
*404. رَتَّبَهُ وَقِسْمَيِ الْمَفْهُومِ فِي ... قَوْلٍ وَلَفْظِيًّا عُمُومُهُ يَفِي*
*405. نَعَمْ وَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءُ مِعْيَارُ الْعُمُومْ ... عَلَى نِزَاعٍ وَالْأَصَحُّ لَا عُمُومْ*
*406. لِلْجَمْعِ نُكْرًا وَالْأَصَحُّ جَازَا ... إِطْلَاقُهُ لِوَاحِدٍ مَجَازًا*
*407. وَفِي أَقَلِّ الْجَمْعِ مَذْهَبَانِ ... أَقْوَاهُمَا ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا اثْنَانِ*
*408. وَأَنَّهُ يَبْقَى عَلَى الْتَّعْمِيمِ ... مَا سِيقَ لِلْمَدْحِ أَوِ التَّذْمِيمِ*
*409. مَا لَمْ يُعَارِضْهُ عُمُومٌ لَمْ يُسَقْ ... وَفِيهِ قَوْلَانِ بِإِطْلَاقٍ نَسَقْ*
*410. وَأَنَّ نَفْيَ الِاسْتِوَا عَمَّ وَلَا ... (أَكَلْتُ) مَعْ (وَإِنْ أَكَلْتُ) مَثَلَا*
*411. لَا الْمُقْتَضِي وَالْفِعْلُ مُثْبَتًا وَلَا ... مَعْ (كَانَ) وَالْعَطْفُ عَلَى عَامٍ خَلَا*
*412. وَلَا قَضَى بِشُفْعَةِ الْجَارِ وَلَا ... مُعَلَّقٌ بِعِلَّةٍ لَفْظًا تَلَا*
*413. وَأَنَّ تَرْكَهُ لِلِاسْتِفْصَال  ِ ... يُجْعَلُ كَالْعُمُومِ فِي الْمَقَالِ*
*414. وَأَنَّ نَحْوَأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ... لَا يَشْمَلُ الْأُمَّةَ وَالْمَرْضِيُّ*
*415. فِيأَيُّهَا النَّاسُالرَّسُولُ يَدْخُلُ ... وَإِنْ بِـ(قُلْ) ثَالِثُهَا يُفَصَّلُ*
*416. وَأَنَّهُ لِكَافِرٍ وَعَبْدِ ... يَشْمَلُ دُونَ مَنْ يَجِي مِنْ بَعْدِ*
*417. وَأَنَّ (مَنْ) تَنَاوَلُ الْأُنْثَى خِلَافْ ... جَمْعِ الذُّكُورِ سَالِمًا إِذَا يُوَافْ*
*418. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَتَعَدَّاهُ الْخِطَابْ ... لِوَاحِدٍ وَأَنَّيَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابْ* 
*419. لَا يَشْمَلُ الْأُمَّةَ دُونَ عَكْسِهِ ... وَأَنَّهُ يَدْخُلُ قَوْلَ نَفْسِهِ* 
*420. إِنْ كَانَ قَوْلًا خَبَرًا لَا أَمْرَا ... وَرَجَّحَ الْإِطْلَاقَ فِيمَا مَرَّا*
*421. وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ خُذْ مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ ... مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ شَرْطُ الِامْتِثَالِ*
*التخصيص*
*422. الْقَصْرُ لِلْعَامِ عَلَى بَعْضِ اللَّذَا ... يَشْمَلُهُ التَّخْصِيصُ وَالْقَابِلُ ذَا*
*423. حُكْمٌ لِذِي تَعَدُّدٍ قَدْ ثَبَتَا ... وَجَازَ لِلْوَاحِدِ فِي عَامٍ أَتَى*
*424. خِلَافَ جَمْعٍ وَأَقَلِّ الْجَمْعِ فِي ... جَمْعٍ وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا لَهُ يَفِي*
*425. وَقِيلَ بِالْمَنْعِ لِفَرْدٍ مُطْلَقَا ... وَقِيلَ حَتَّى غَيْرِ مَحْصُورٍ بَقَى*
*426. وَالْعَامُ مَخْصُوصًا عُمُومُهُ مُرَادْ ... تَنَاوُلًا لَا الْحُكْمَ وَالَّذِي يُرَادْ*
*427. بِهِ الْخُصُوصُ لَمْ يُرَدْ بَلْ هُوَ ذَا ... أَفْرَادٍ اسْتُعْمِلَ فِي فَرْدٍ خُذَا*
*428. وَمِن**ْ** هُنَا كَانَ مَجَازًا مُجْمَعَا ... وَهَكَذَا الْأَوَّلُ فِي الَّذِي ادَّعَى*
*429. أَكْثَرُهُمْ وَقِيلَ إِنْ خُصَّ سِوَى ... لَفْظٍ وَقِيلَ إِنْ لِلِاسْتِثْنَا حَوَى*
*430. وَالْفُقَهَا وَاخْتَارَهُ السُّبْكِيُّ ... حَقِيقَةٌ وَنَجْلُهُ الذَّكِيُّ*
*431. وَقِيلَ إِنْ لَمْ يَنْحَصِرْ بَاقٍ يَقِلّْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ خُصَّ بِمَا لَا يَسْتَقِلّْ*
*432. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي بِهِمَا صِفْ بِاعْتِبَارْ ... تَنَاوُلٍ لِبَعْضِهِ وَالِاقْتِصَارْ*
*433. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ حُجَّةٌ وَقِيلَ لَا ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ خَصَّصَهُ مَا اتَّصَلَا*
*434. وَقِيلَ غَيْرُ مُبْهَمٍ وَقِيلَ فِي ... أَقَلِّ جَمْعٍِ دُونَ مَا فَوْقُ يَفِي*
*435. وَقِيلَ إِنْ عَنْهُ الْعُمُومُ أَنْبَأَ ... وَالْخُلْفُ مِمَّنْ ذَا تَجَوُّزٍ رَأَىَ*
*436. وَفِي حَيَاةِ الْمُصْطَفَى يَجُوزُ أَنْ ... يُؤْخَذَ بِالْعَامِ بِغَيْرِ الْبَحْثِ عَنْ* 
*437. مُخَصِّصٍ وَبَعْدَهَا عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ ... وَالظَّنُّ يَكْفِي فِيهِ فِي الَّذِي رَجَحْ* 
*438. قِسْمَانِ مَا خَصَّصَ ذُو اتِّصَالِ ... خَمْسَةُ أَنْوَاعٍ وَذُو انْفِصَالِ* 

*المخصصات* *439. فَمِنْهَا الِاسْتِثْنَاءُ الِاخْرَاجُ بِمَا ... يُفِيدُهُ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ تَكَلَّمَا*


*440. وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَوَصْلُهُ وَجَبْ ... عُرْفًا وَلِلْفَصْلِ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ ذَهَبْ* 

*441. قِيلَ لِشَهْرٍ وَلِعَامٍ وَالْأَبَدْ ... وَسَنَتَيْنِ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ وَرَدْ* 

*442. وَابْنُ جُبَيْرٍ ثُلْثَ عَامٍ يَأْتَسِي ... وَعَنْ عَطَا وَحَسَنٍ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ* 

*443. وَقِيلَ قَبْلَ الْأَخْذِ فِي كَلَامِ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَقْصِدْهُ فِي الْكَلَامِ* 

*444. وَقِيلَ فِي كَلَامِهِ جَلَّ فَقَطْ ... وَالْقَصْدَ مَنْ رَأَى اتِّصَالَهُ شَرَطْ* 

*445. وَذُو انْقِطَاعٍ فِي الْمَجَازِ قَدْ سَلَكْ ... وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَقِيلَ مُشْتَرَكْ* 

*446. وَقِيلَ ذُو تَوَاطُؤٍ وَمَنْ نَطَقْ ... بِعَشْرَةٍ إِلَّا ثَلَاثَةً لَحِقْ* 

*447. مُرَادُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ الْعَشَرَهْ ... مِنْ حَيْثُمَا أَفْرَادُهُ مُعْتَبَرَهْ* 

*448. ثُمَّ ثَلَاثٌ أُخْرِجَتْ وَأُسْنِدَا ... لِلْبَاقِي تَقْدِيرًا وَإِنْ كَانَ ابْتِدَا* 

*449. وَالْأَكْثَرُ الْمُرَادُ فِيهِ سَبْعَةُ ... تَجَوُّزًا أَدَاتُهُ الْقَرِينَةُ* 

*450. وَاسْمَانِ عِنْدَ صَاحِبِ (التَّقْرِيبِ) ... لِذَاكَ بِالْإِفْرَادِ وَالتَّرْكِيبِ* 

*451. وَلَمْ يَجُزْ مُسْتَغْرِقٌ فِي الْأَشْهَرِ ... قِيلَ وَلَا كَمِثْلِهِ وَالْأَكْثَرِ* 

*452. وَقِيلَ لَا الْأَكْثَرُ إِنْ كَانَ الْعَدَدْ ... نَصًّا وَقِيلَ لَا يَجُوزُ مِنْ عَدَدْ* 

*453. وَقِيلَ لَا عَقْدٌ صَحِيحٌ وَالْأَصَحّْ ... مِنْ نَفْيٍ اثْبَاتٌ وَبِالْعَكْسِ وَضَحْ* 

*454. إِنْ يَتَعَدَّدْ عَاطِفًا لِلْأَوَّلِ ... أَوْ لَا فُكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لِمَا يَلِي* 

*455. مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مُسْتَغْرِقًا وَالْآتِي ... لِلْكُلِّ بَعْدَ جُمَلٍ ذَوَاتِ* 

*456. عَطْفٍ بِحَيْثُ لَا دَلَيلَ يَقْتَضِي ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ كُلٌّ يُسَقْ لِغَرَضِ* 

*457. وَقِيلَ إِنْ بِالْوَاوِ يُلْفَى الْعَطْفُ ... وَقِيلَ لِلْأُخْرَى وَقِيلَ الْوَقْفُ* 

*458. وَقِيلَ بِاشْتِرَاكِهِ وَالْوَارِدُ ... أَوْلَى بِكُلٍّ إِنْ خَلَتْ مَفَارِدُ* 

*459. أَمَّا الْقِرَانُ بَيْنَ جُمْلَتَيْنِ ... لَفْظًا فَلَا يُعْطِي اسْتِوَاءَ تَيْنِ* 

*460. فِي كُلِّ حُكْمٍ ثَمَّ لَمْ يُبَيَّنِ ... وَقَالَ يَعْقُوبُ نَعَمْ وَالْمُزَنِي* 

*461. الثَّانِ مِنْهَا الشَّرْطُ وَهْوَ مَا لَزِمْ ... لِذَاتِهِ مِنْ عَدَمٍ لَهُ الْعَدَمْ* 

*462. لَا مِنْ وُجُودِهِ وُجُودٌ أَوْ عَدَمْ ... وَهْوَ كَالِاسْتِثْنَا اتِّصَالُهُ انْحَتَمْ* 

*463. وَالْعَوْدُ لِلْكُلِّ وَأَنَّ الْأَكْثَرَا ... يُخْرِجُهُ وَقِيلَ لَا خُلْفَ عَرَا* 

*464. الثَّالِثُ الْوَصْفُ كَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءِ فِي ... عَوْدٍ وَلَوْ مُقَدَّمًا فَإِنْ يَفِ* 

*465. وَسْطًا فَلَا نَقْلَ وَفِي الْأَصْلِ ارْتَضَى...أَنْ لِاخْتِصَاصٍ بِالَّذِي يَلِي اقْتَضَى* 

*466. الرَّابِعُ الْغَايَةُ إِنْ تَقَدَّمَا ... مَا لَوْ فَقَدْتَ لَفْظَهَا لَعَمَّمَا* 

*467. أَمَّا كَـحَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ فَذِي ... لِقَصْدِ تَحْقِيقِ عُمُومِهِ خُذِ* 

*468. وَاقْطَعْ مِنَ الْخِنْصَرِ لِلْإِبْهَامِ ... أَصَابِعًا وَالْعَوْدُ بِالتَّمَامِ* 

*469. وَبَدَلُ الْبَعْضِ وَعَنْهُ الْأَكْثَرُ ... قَدْ سَكَتُوا وَهْوَ الصَّوَابُ الْأَظْهَرُ* 

*470. أَمَّا ذُو الِانْفِصَالِ فَهْوَ السَّمْعُ ... وَالْحِسُّ وَالْعَقْلُ وَفِيهِ الْمَنْعُ* 

*471. شَذَّ وَأَمَّا الشَّافِعِي فَلَمْ يُسَمّْ ... ذَلِكَ تَخْصِيصًا وَبِاللَّفْظِ اتَّسَمْ* 

*472. وَجَازَ أَنْ تُخَصَّ فِي الصَّوَابِ ... سُنَّتُهُ بِهَا وَبِالْكِتَابِ* 

*473. وَهْوَ بِهِ وَخَبَرِ التَّوَاتُرِ ... وَخَبَرِ الْوَاحِدِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ* 

*474. وَقِيلَ إِنْ خُصَّ بِقَاطِعٍ جَلِي ... وَعَكْسُهُ وَقِيلَ بِالْمُنْفَصِلِ* 

*475. وَوَقَفَ الْقَاضِي وَبِالْقِيَاسِ ... ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ غَيْرَ ذِي الْتِبَاسِ* 

*476. وَابْنُ أَبَانٍ قَالَ لَا إِنْ لَمْ يُخَصّْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُ أَصْلُهُ بِنَصّْ* 

*477. مُخَصَّصًا مِنَ الْعُمُومِ لَا يَحِلّْ ... وَقِيلَ لَا إِنْ لَمْ يَخُصَّ مُنْفَصِلْ* 

*478. وَالسَّابِعُ الْوَقْفُ وَبِالتَّقْرِير  ِ ... وَالْفِعْلِ مَنْسُوبَيْنِ لِلنَّذِيرِ* 

*479. وَبِدَلِيلِ الْقَوْلِ وَالْإِجْمَاعِ ... وَجَازَ بِالْفَحْوَى بِلَا نِزَاعِ* 

*480. وَالْأَرْجَحُ انْتِفَاؤُهُ بِمَذْهَبِ ... رَاوٍ وَلَوْ كَانَ صَحَابِيَّ النَّبِي* 

*481. وَالْعَطْفِ لِلْخَاصِ وَعَطْفِهِ عَلَيْهْ ... وَبِرُجُوعِ مُضْمَرٍ بَعْدُ إِلَيْهْ* 

*482. وَذِكْرِ بَعْضِ مُفْرَدَاتِهِ بَلَى ... عُرْفٌ أَقَرَّهُ النَّبِي أَوِ الْمَلَا* 

*483. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يُقْصَرُ الْعَامُ عَلَى ... مَا اعْتِيدَ أَوْ خِلَافِهِ بَلْ شَمَلَا*

*مسألة*



*484. جَوَابُ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَقِلّْ ... يَتْبَعْهُ فِي عُمُومِهِ وَالْمُسْتَقِلّ  ْ* 

*485. مِنْهُ الْأَخَصُّ جَائِزُ الثُّبُوتِ ... إِنْ أَمَكَنَتْ مَعْرِفَةُ الْمَسْكُوتِ* 

*486. وَالْعَامُ بَعْدَ سَبَبٍ خَاصٍ عَرَا ... عُمُومُهُ لِلْأَكْثَرِينَ اعْتُبِرَا* 

*487. قَالُوا وَذَا صُورَتُهُ قَطْعِيُّ ... دُخُولُهَا وَظَنًّا السُّبْكِيُّ* 

*488. قَالَ وَنَحْوٌ مِنْهُ خَاصٌ صَاحَبَهْ ... فِي الرَّسْمِ مَا يَعُمُّ لِلْمُنَاسَبَهْ* 

*489. وَإِنْ لِتَعْمِيمٍ دَلِيلٌ صَالِحُ ... فَذَاكَ أَوْلَى وَالْمُسَاوِي وَاضِحُ* 

*مسألة* 

*490. تَأَخُّرُ الْخَاصِ عَنِ الْفِعْلِ فَذَا ... يَنْسَخُ أَوْ لَا فَلِتَخْصِيصٍ خُذَا* 

*491. وَقِيلَ إِنْ تَقَارَنَا تَعَارَضَا ... فِي قَدْرِ مَا خَصَّ كَنَصَّيْنِ اقْتَضَى* 

*492. وَالْحَنَفِيُّ الْعَامُ إِنْ تَأَخَّرَا ... يَنْسَخْ وَعِنْدَ الْجَهْلِ قَوْلَانِ جَرَى* 

*493. أَوْ عَمَّ مِنْ وَجْهٍ فَفِي الْمَشْهُورِ ... رَجِّحْ وَقِيلَ النَّسْخُ بِالْأَخِيرِ* 

*المطلق والمقيد* 

*494. الْمُطْلَقُ الدَّالُ عَلَى الْمَاهِيَّةِ ... مِنْ غَيْرِ قَيْدٍ لَا شُيُوعِ الْوَحْدَةِ* 

*495. كَمَا فِي (الِاحْكَامِ) وَفِي (الْمُخْتَصَرِ) ... لِظَنِّهِ مُرَادِفَ الْمُنَكَّرِ* 

*496. وَذَانِ كَالْعُمُومِ وَالْخُصُوصِ فِي ... حُكْمِهِمَا وَزِدْ هُنَا لِلْمُقْتَفِي* 

*497. فِي الْحُكْمِ وَالْمُوجِبِ إِذْ يَتَّحِدُ ... وَأُثْبِتَا وَأُخِّرَ الْمُقَيَّدُ* 

*498. عَنْ عَمَلِ الْمُطْلَقِ نَاسِخًا جَلَا ... أَوْ لَا عَلَيْهِ مُطْلَقٌ فَلْيُحْمَلَا* 

*499. وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ وَقِيلَ إِنْ بَدَا ... مُؤَخَّرًا ذُو الْقَيْدِ نَاسِخًا غَدَا* 

*500. أَوْ نُفِيَا فَقَائِلُ الْمَفْهُومِ ... قَيَّدَهُ وَهْيَ مِنَ الْعُمُومِ* 

*501. أَوْ كَانَ ذَا نَهْيًا وَهَذَا أَمْرَا ... قَيِّدْ بِضِدِّ الْوَصْفِ مَا قَدْ يَعْرَى* 

*502. وَلِاخْتِلَافِ السَّبَبِ النُّعْمَانُ لَا ... يَحْمِلُهُ وَقِيلَ لَفْظًا حُمِلَا* 

*503. وَالشَّافِعِي قَالَ قِيَاسًا وَجَرَى ... إِذَا اخْتِلَافُ الْحُكْمِ دُونَهُ عَرَا* 

*504. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ قَيْدَانِ مَعْ تَنَافِي ... وَلَا مُرَجِّحَ الْغَنَاءُ وَافِي*

----------


## فتح البارى

*الظاهر والمؤول* *505. الظَّاهِرُ الدَّالُ بِرُجْحَانٍ وَإِنْ ... يُحْمَلْ عَلَى الْمَرْجُوحِ تَأْوِيلٌ زُكِنْ* *506. صَحِيحٌ انْ كَانَ دَلِيلٌ أَوْ حُسِبْ ... فَفَاسِدٌ أَوْ لَا لِشَيْءٍ فَلَعِبْ* *507. مِنَ الْبَعِيدِ حَمْلُهُمْ عَلَى ابْتَدِي ... أَمْسِكْ،وَلِصَّ بَيْضَةٍ عَلَى الْحَدِي* *508. وَحَمْلُهُمْسِتِّينَ مِسْكِينًاعَلَى ... مُدًّاوَمَنْ لَيْسَ مُبَيِّتًا فَلَا* *509. عَلَى النُّذُورِ وَالْقَضَا وَأَيُّمَا ... قَدْ نَكَحَتْعَلَى الصِّغَارِ وَالْإِمَا* *510. وَخَبَرَ الْجَنِينِ إِذْ يَلِيهِ ... ذَكَاةُ أُمِّهِ عَلَى التَّشْبِيهِ* *511. وَحَمْلُ مَا فِي آيَةِ الزَّكَاةِ فِي ... (بَرَاءَةٍ) عَلَى بَيَانِ الْمَصْرِفِ* *512. وَحَمْلُ ذِي الْقُرْبَى عَلَى الَّذِي سَلَكْ ... فِي الْفَقْرِ لَا لِلْأَغْنِيَا وَمَنْ مَلَكْ=* *513. ذَا رَحِمٍعَلَى الْأُصُولِ وَالْفُرُوعْ ... فَعِنْدَنَا خُصَّ بِهَذَيْنِ الْوُقُوعْ* *514. وَيَشْفَعَ الْأَذَانَأَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ ... شَفْعًا لِمَا مَنْ قَبْلَهُ حَصَّلَهُ* *المجمل* *515. هُوَ الَّذِي لَمْ تَتَّضِحْ دَلَالَتُهْ ... فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ إِذْ بَدَتْ إِرَادَتُهْ* *516. آيَةُ سِرْقَةٍ وَمَسْحُ الرَّاسِ ... وَحُرْمَةُ النِّسَا وَرَفْعُ النَّاسِي* *517. وَنَحْوُلَا نِكَاحَ إِلَّا بِوَلِي ... وَقَدْ حُكِي دُخُولُهَا فِي الْمُجْمَلِ* *518. وَإِنَّمَا الْإِجْمَالُ فِي الْأَنْوَارِ ... وَالْقُرْءِ وَالْجِسْمِ وَكَالْمُخْتَار  ِ* *519. وَقَوْلِهِ سُبْحَانَهُأَوْ يَعْفُو...وَالرَّاسِخُونَ مُبْتَدًا أَوْ عَطْفُ* *520. وَنَحْوَ لَا يَمْنَعُ جَارٌ جَارَهُ ... أَنْ يَضَعَالْحَدِيثَ أَيْ إِضْمَارَهُ* *521. وَفِي الْكِتَابِ وَالْحَدِيثِ وَقَعَا ... كَمَا مَضَى وَالظَّاهِرِيُّ مَنَعَا* *522. وَاللَّفْظُ تَارَةً لِمَعْنًى يَرِدُ ... وَتَارَةً لِآخَرَيْنِ يُقْصَدُ* *523. عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ مُجْمَلٌ فَإِنْ يَفِ ... ذَا مِنْهُمَا يُعْمَلْ بِهِ وَيُوقَفِ* *البيان* *524. إِخْرَاجُهُ مِنْ حَيِّزِ الْإِشْكَالِ ... إِلَى تَجَلِّيهِ الْبَيَانُ الْعَالِي* *525. وَإِنَّمَا يَجِبُ أَيْ إِرْفَاقَا ... لِمَنْ أُرِيدَ فَهْمُهُ اتِّفَاقَا* *526. وَجَازَ بِالْفِعْلِ وَبِالظَّنِّ لِمَا ... يَفُوقُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِمَا* *527. إِنْ يَتَّفِقْ قَوْلٌ وَفِعْلٌ فِي الْبَيَانْ ... فَالْحُكْمُ لِلسَّابِقِ وَالتَّأْكِيدُ ثَانْ* *528. وَلَوْ جَهِلْنَا عَيْنَهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ ... أَوْ خَالَفَا فَالْقَوْلُ فِي الْأَقْوَى رَجَحْ
مسألة* *529. تَأْخِيرُهُ عَنْ وَقْتِ فِعْلٍ لَمْ يَقَعْ ... وَإِنْ نَقُلْ بِأَنَّ ذَاكَ مَا امْتَنَعْ* *530. وَوَاقِعٌ لِلْوَقْتِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... ثَالِثُهَا لَا إِنْ يَكُنْ ذَا ظَاهِرِ* *531. وَقِيلَ لَا يُؤَخَّرُ الْإِجْمَالِي ... فِيهِ وَقَدْ قِيلَ بِعَكْسِ التَّالِي* *532. وَقِيلَ لَا فِي غَيْرِ نَسْخٍ بَلْ نُقِلْ ... جَوَازُهُ فِي النَّسْخِ قَطْعًا لَا يُخِلّْ* *533. وَقِيلَ لَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُؤَخَّرَا ... بَعْضٌ وَإِبْدَا الْبَعْضِ إِنْ لَيْسَ عَرَا* *534. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْمَنْعِ أَجِزْ فِيمَا اعْتَلَى ... لِلْمُصْطَفَى تَأْخِيرَ تَبْلِيغٍ إِلَى* *535. حَاجَةِ مَوْجُودٍ وَنَفْيَ عِلْمِهِ ... بِذَاتِ مَا خَصَّصَ أَوْ بِوَسْمِهِ
النسخ* *536. النَّسْخُ رَفْعٌ أَوْ بَيَانٌ وَالصَّوَابْ ... فِي الْحَدِّ رَفْعُ حُكْمِ شَرْعٍ بِخِطَابْ* *537. لَا نَسْخَ بِالْعَقْلِ وَقَوْلُ الرَّازِي ... بِنَسْخِ غَسْلِ أَقْطَعٍ مَجَازِي* *538. وَلَا بِالِاجْمَاعِ وَلَكِنِ اقْتَضَى ... تَضَمُّنَ النَّاسِخِ ثُمَّ الْمُرْتَضَى* *539. جَوَازُ نَسْخِ بَعْضِ قُرْآنٍ يُحَطّْ ... تِلَاوَةً وَحُكْمًا اوْ فَرْدًا فَقَطْ* *540. وَالْفِعْلِ قَبْلَهُ وَلَوْ لَمْ يُمْكِنِ ... وَبِكِتَابِهِ لَهُ وَالسُّنَنِ* *541. وَعَكْسِهِ وَلَوْ بِآحَادِ الْخَبَرْ ... وَالْحَقُّ لَمْ يَقَعْ بِهِ فِيمَا اشْتَهَرْ* *542. الشَّافِعِي حَيْثُ الْقُرَانُ وَرَدَا ... لِنَسْخِهَا فَمَعْ حَدِيثٍ عَضَدَا* *543. أَوْ وَرَدَتْ لِنَسْخِهِ مَعْهَا خُذِ ... قِرَاءَةً تُبِينُ وَفْقَ ذَا وَذِي* *544. وَبِالْقِيَاسِ الثَّالِثُ الْجَلِيِّ ... وَالرَّابِعُ الْمُدْرِكِ لِلنَّبِيِّ* *545. إِنْ نُصَّتِ الْعِلَّةُ وَالنَّسْخِ لِذَا ... فِي عَهْدِهِ بِالنَّصِّ أَوْ قَيْسٍ إِذَا* *546. يَكُونُ أَجْلَى قِيلَ أَوْ مُسَاوِيَا ... وَالنَّسْخِ بِالْمَفْهُومِ لَوْ مُنَاوِيَا* *547. وَنَسْخِهِ مُخَالِفًا مَعْ أَصْلِهِ ... أَوْ دُونَهُ لَا الْأَصْلِ دُونَ فَصْلِهِ* *548. وَلَا لِفَحْوَى دُونَ أَصْلِهِ وَلَا ... عَكْسٌ كَمَا قَالَ بِهِ جُلَّ الْمَلَا* *549. وَالنَّسْخِ لِلْإِنْشَا وَلَوْ لَفْظَ قَضَا ... أَوْ خَبَرًا وَقَيْدَ تَأْبِيدٍ مَضَى* *550. وَنسْخِ الِاخْبَارِ بِأَنْ يُوجِبَهُ ... بِضِدِّهِ لَا خَبَرٍ كَذَّبَهُ* *551. وَلَوْ عَنَ اتٍ وَإِلَى أَقْوَى بَدَلْ ... وَدُونَهُ وَلَمْ يَقَعْ وَقِيلَ بَلْ* *552. وَالْخُلْفُ مُنْصَبٌّ بِأَبْيَاتِي عَلَى ... حَاوِي حُرُوفِ الْعَطْفِ يَا حَاوِي الْعُلَا
مسألة* *553. النَّسْخُ عِنْدَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَاقِعُ ... وَقَائِلُ التَّخْصِيصِ لَا يُنَازِعُ* *554. وَصَحَّحُوا انْتِفَاءَ حُكْمِ الْفَرْعِ ... بِنَسْخِ أَصْلِهِ وَكُلُّ شَرْعِي* *555. يَقْبَلُهُ وَمَنَعَ الْغَزَالِي ... كُلَّ التَّكَالِيفِ وَذُو اعْتِزَالِ* *556. مَعْرِفَةَ اللَّهِ وَكُلٌّ أَجْمَعَا ... بِأَنَّهُ فِي ذَا وَذِي مَا وَقَعَا* *557. وَقَبْلَ تَبْلِيغِ النَّبِيِّ الْمُرْتَضَى ... مَنْعُ ثُبُوتِهِ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَضَا* *558. وَأَنَّ نَقْصَ النَّصِّ فِي الْعِبَادَهْ ... جُزْءًا وَشَرْطًا وَكَذَا الزِّيَادَهْ* *559. لَيْسَ بِنَسْخٍ وَالْمَثَارُ رَفَعَتْ ... وَارْجِعْ لَهُ مَا فُصِّلَتْ أَوْ فُرِّعَتْ
خاتمة* *560. النَّاسِخُ الْآخِرُ لَا نِزَاعُ ... وَطُرُقُ الْعِلْمِ بِهِ الْإِجْمَاعُ* *561. أَوْ قَوْلُ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ هَذَا بَعْدَ ذَا ... أَوْ نَاسِخٌ أَوْ كُنْتُ أَنْهَى عَنْ كَذَا* *562. أَوْ نَصُّه عَلَى خِلَافِ الْأَوَّلِ ... أَوْ قَوْلُ رَاوٍ سَابِقٍ هَذَا يَلِي* *563. أَوْ قَالَ لِلْمَنْسُوخِ هَذَا النَّاسِخُ ... لَا فِي الْأَصَحِّ قَوْلُهُ ذَا نَاسِخُ* *564. وَالتَّالِ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَالرَّسْمِيَّه  ْ ... وَوَفْقُهُ الْبَرَاءَةَ الْأَصْلِيَّهْ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*الكتاب الثاني في السنة*
*565. قَوْلُ النَّبِي وَالْفِعْلُ وَالتَّقْرِيرُ ... سُنَّتُهُ وَهَمُّهُ الْمَذْكُورُ*
*566. الْأَنْبِيَاءُ كُلُّهُمْ ذُو عِصْمَةِ ... فَلَمْ يَقَعْ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْ بِالْغَفْلَةِ*
*567. ذَنْبٌ وَلَوْ صَغِيرَةً فِي الْأَظْهَرِ ... فَلَا يُقِرُّ الْمُصْطَفَى مِنْ مُنْكَرِ*
*568. وَالصَّمْتُ عَنْ فِعْلٍ وَلَوْ مَا اسْتَبْشَرَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا مِمَّنْ بِالِانْكَارِ اجْتَرَا*
*569. وَقِيلَ لَا مِنْ كَافِرٍ وَذِي نِفَاقْ ... وَقِيلَ لَا الْكَافِرِ غَيْرِ ذِي النِّفَاقْ**570. دَلَّ عَلَى الْجَوَازِ لِلْفَاعِلِ مَعْ ... سِوَاهُ وَالْقَاضِي لِغَيْرِهِ مَنَعْ*
*571. قُلْتُ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ قَدْ دَلَّ عَلَى ... إِبَاحَةٍ لَا نَدْبًا اوْ حَتْمًا جَلَا*
*572. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ فِي عَصْرِهِ وَمَا عُلِمْ ... مِنْهُ اطِّلَاعٌ فِيهِ خُلْفٌ مُنْتَظِمْ*
*573. وَغَيْرُ حَظْرٍ فِعْلُهُ لِلْعِصْمَةِ ... وَغَيْرُ ذِي كَرَاهَةٍ لِلنُّدْرَةِ*
*574. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ عَادِيًّا او يَخْتَصُّ بِهْ ... أَوْ لِبَيَانِ مُجْمَلٍ لَا يَشْتَبِهْ*
*575. وَمَا لِعَادِيٍّ وَشَرْعٍ يَرِدُ ... كَالْحَجِّ رَاكِبًا بِهِ تَرَدُّدُ*
*576. وَمَا سِوَاهُ إِنْ تَبَدَّتْ صِفَتُهْ ... فَمِثْلُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ أُمَّـتُهْ*
*577. وَعُلِمَتْ بِنَصٍّ اوْ تَسْوِيَـتِهْ ... بِآخَرٍ إِذْ لَا خَفَا فِي جِهَتِهْ*
*578. وَبِوُقُوعِهِ بَيَانًا وَامْتِثَالْ ... لِمَا عَلَى الْوُجُوبِ أَوْ سِوَاهُ دَالّْ*
*579. وَخُصَّ حَتْمًا* *وَسْمُهُ** كَالنَّذْرِ ... وَكَوْنُهُ لَوْ لَمْ يَجِبْ ذَا حَظْرِ*
*580. كَقَرْنِهِ الصَّلَاةَ بِالْأَذَانِ ... وَالثَّانِ مِثْلُ الْحَدِّ* *وَالْخِتَانِ*
*581. وَالنَّدْبَ قَصْدُ الْقُرْبَةِ الْمُجَرَّدُ ... وَكَونُهُ قَضَاءَ نَدْبٍ يُعْهَدُ*
*582. أَوْ جُهِلَتْ فَلِلْوُجُوبِ وَخُذِ ... لِلنَّدْبِ وَالتَّخْيِيرِ وَالْوَقْفِ بِذِي*
*583. وَفِي سِوَى التَّخْيِيرِ مُطْلَقًا وَفِي ... ذَيْنِ مَتَى مَا قَصْدُ قُرْبَةٍ يَفِي*
*584. إِنْ يَتَعَارَضْ قَوْلُهُ وَالْفِعْلُ ... وَمُقْتَضَى الْقَوْلِ لَهُ يَدُلُّ*
*585. بِأَنَّ فِيهِ يَجِبُ التَّكْرِيرُ ... وَخَصَّهُ فَالنَّاسِخُ الْأَخِيرُ*
*586. إِنْ جُهِلَ التَّارِيخُ فِيهِ خُلْفُ ... ثَالِثُهَا وَهْوَ الْأَصَحُّ الْوَقْفُ*
*587. أَوْ خَصَّنَا فَفِيهِ لَا تَعَارُضَا ... ثُمَّ الْأَخِيرُ نَاسِخٌ لِمَا مَضَى*
*588. فِي حَقِّنَا حَيْثُ دَلِيلٌ جَا عَلَى ... الِاقْتِدَا وَإِنْ أَخِيرٌ جُهِلَا*
*589. ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ بِالقَوْلِ العَمَلْ ... وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَنَا وَلِلْهَادِي* *شَمَلْ*
*590. فَالْآخِرُ النَّاسِخُ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْرَفِ ... صَحِّحْ لَنَا القَوْلَ وَلِلْهَادِي قِفِ*
*591. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ شُمُولُهُ لَا نَصَّا ... بَلْ ظَاهِرًا فَالْفِعْلُ مِنْهُ خَصَّا*
*الكلام في الأخبار*
*592. اللَّفْظُ ذُو التَّرْكِيبِ إِمَّا مُهْمَلُ ... وَلَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا، وَقَوْمٌ أَبْطَلُوا*
*593. وُجُودَهُ أَيْضًا وَمِنْهُمُ الْإِمَامْ ... والتَّاجُ، أَوْ مُسْتَعْمَلٌ وَهْوَ الْكَلَامْ*
*594. وَحَدُّهُ قَوْلٌ مُفِيدٌ يُقْصَدُ ... لِذَاتِهِ وَوَضْعُهُ الْمُعْتَمَدُ*
*595. حَقِيقَةً أُطْلِقَ فِي النَّفْسَانِي ... ثَالِثُهَا فِيهِ وَفِي اللِّسَانِي*
*596. وَهْوَ مَحَلُّ نَظَرِ الْأُصُولِي ... فَإِنْ أَفَادَ طَلَبَ التَّحْصِيلِ*
*597. لِلْكَفِّ عَنْ مَاهِيَّةٍ أَوْ فِعْلِ ذِي ... نَهْيٌ وَأَمْرٌ لَوْ مِنَ الْأَدْنَى خُذِ*
*598. أَوْ ذِكْرِهَا بِالْوَضْعِ فَاسْتِفْهَامُ ... أَوْ لَيْسَ فِيهِ طَلَبٌ يُرَامُ*
*599. وَلَا احْتِمَالُ الصِّدْقِ وَالْكِذْبِ ظَهَرْ ... تَنْبِيهٌ انْشَاءٌ وَإِلَّا فَخَبَرْ*
*600. قَوْمٌ أَبَوْا تَعْرِيفَهُ بِرَسْمِ ... كَعَدَمٍ وَضِدِّهِ وَالْعِلْمِ*
*601. وَقَدْ يُقَالُ مَا بِهِ قَدْ يَحْصُلُ ... مَدْلُولُهُ فِي خَارِجٍ فَالْأَوَّلُ*
*602. وَمَا لَهُ خَارِجُ صِدْقٍ أَوْ كَذِبْ ... فَخَبَرٌ قَبْلَ الْكَلَامِ مُنْتَسِبْ*
*603. تَطَابُقُ الْوَاقِعِ صِدْقُ الْخَبَرِ ... وَكِذْبُهُ عَدَمُهُ فِي الْأَشْهَرِ*
*604. وَقِيلَ بَلْ تَطَابُقُ اعْتِقَادِهِ ... وَلَوْ* *خَطًا**، وَالْكِذْبُ فِي افْتِقَادِهِ*
*605. فَفَاقِدُ اعْتِقَادِهِ لَدَيْهِ ... وَاسِطَةٌ وَقِيلَ لَا عَلَيْهِ*
*606. الْجَاحِظُ الصِّدْقُ الَّذِي يُطَابِقُ ... مُعْتَقَدًا وَوَاقِعًا يُوَافِقُ*
*607. وَفَاقِدٌ مَعَ اعْتِقَادِهِ الْكَذِبْ ... وَغَيْرُ ذَا لَيْسَ بِصِدْقٍ أَوْ كَذِبْ*
*608. وَوَافَقَ الرَّاغِبُ فِي الْقِسْمَيْنِ ... وَوَصَفَ الثَّالِثَ بِالْوَصْفَيْنِ*
*609. وَالْحُكْمُ بِالنِّسْبَةِ مَدْلُولُ الْخَبَرْ ... دُونَ ثُبُوتِهَا عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الْأَبَرّْ*
*610. وَمَوْرِدُ الصِّدْقِ بِهِ وَالْكَذِبِ ... هُوَ الَّذِي ضُمِّنَهُ مِنْ نِسَبِ*
*611. لَا غَيْرُهَا كَقَائِمٍ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ ... زَيْدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو قَامَ لَا الْبُنُوَّةِ*
*612. مِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ مَالِكٌ مَنْ شَهِدَا ... فِي ذَا بِتَوْكِيلٍ فَعَنْهُ مَا عَدَا*
*613. إِلَى انْتِسَابٍ وَإِمَامُنَا ذَهَبْ ... وَكَالَةً أَصْلًا وَضِمْنًا بِالنَّسَبْ*
*مسألة*
*614. بِالْكِذْبِ قَطْعًا خَبَرٌ قَدْ يَتَّسِمْ ... كَمَا خِلَافُهُ ضَرُورَةً عُلِمْ*
*615. أَوْ بِدَلِيلٍ كَادِّعَا الرِّسَالَهْ ... بَعْدَ النَّبِي أَوْ قَبْلَهُ* *وَمَا لَهْ*
*616.* *مُعْجِزَةٌ** أَوْ صَادِقٌ يُصَدِّقُ ... وَغَيْرَ مَوْجُودٍ حَدِيثٌ يُطْلَقُ*
*617. بَعْدَ شَدِيدِ الْفَحْصِ عِنْدَ أَهْلِهِ ... وَمَا الدَّوَاعِي انْبَعَثَتْ لِنَقْلِهِ*
*618. فَجَاءَ آحَادًا وَفِي الثَّلَاثَةِ ... خُلْفٌ وَبَعْضُ السُّنةِ الْمَرْوِيَّةِ*
*619. وَكُلُّ مَا أَوْهَمَ بَاطِلًا وَلَا ... يَقْبَلُ تَأْوِيلًا فَكِذْبُهُ جَلَا*
*620. أَوْ مِنْهُ مَا يُزِيلُ وَهْمَهُ سَقَطْ ... وَسَبَبُ الْوَضْعِ افْتِرَاءٌ أَوْ غَلَطْ*
*621. وَمِنْهُ مَا بِالصِّدْقِ قَطْعًا يُوسَمُ ... كَخَبَرِ الصَّادِقِ أَوْ مَا يُعْلَمُ*
*622. ضَرُورَةً قَطْعًا أَوِ اسْتِدْلَالَا ... عَلَى قِيَاسِ مَا مَضَى إِبْطَالَا*
*623. وَبَعْضِ مَنْسُوبٍ إِلَى مُحَمَّدِ ... وَذِي تَوَاتُرٍ بِذِكْرِ عَدَدِ*
*624. يَمْتَنِعُ اتِّفَاقُهُمْ عَلَى الْكَذِبْ ... عَنْ مُدْرَكٍ بِالْحِسِّ لَوْ مَعْنًى نُسِبْ*
*625. ثُمَّ حُصُولُ الْعِلْمِ آيَةُ اجْتِمَاعْ ... شُرُوطِهِ وَمَا كَفَى فِيهِ رُبَاعْ*
*626. عَلَى الأَصَحِّ وَسِوَاهَا صَالِحُ ... مِنْ غَيْرِ ضَبْطٍ وَلِوَقْفٍ جَانِحُ*
*627. فِي الْخَمْسِ قَاضِيهِمْ، وَلِلْإِصْطَخْر  ِي ... -وَهْوَ اخْتِياري- حدُّهُ مِنْ عَشْرِ*
*628. وَالْقَوْلُ بِاثْنَيْ* *عَشْرَ** أَوْ عِشْرِينَا ... يُحْكَى وَأَرْبَعِينَ أَوْ سَبْعِينَا*
*629. أَوْ بِضْعَ عَشْرٍ* *وَثلَاثَمِائَةِ** ...دُونَ اشْتِرَاطِ فَقْدِ جَمْعِ بَلْدَةِ*
*630. أَوْ فَقْدِ كُفْرٍ فِي* *الْأَصَحِّ** فِيهِمَا ... وَالْعِلْمُ فِيهِ لِلضَّرُورَةِ انْتَمَى*
*631. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي قَالَ وَالْكَعْبِيُّ ... بَلْ نَظَرِيٌّ لَكِنِ الْمَعْنِيُّ*
*632. عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ الْوَقْفُ لَهْ ... حَقًّا عَلَى مُقَدِّمَاتٍ حَاصِلَهْ*
*633. لَا* *الِاحْتِيَاجُ** بَعْدَهُ لِلنَّظَرِ ... وَالْآمِدِيُّ الوَقْفُ لِلتَّحَيُّرِ*
*634. إِنْ عَنْ عِيَانٍ أَخْبَرُوا وَإِلَّا ... فَمَا شَرَطْنَاهُ يَعُمُّ الْكُلَّا*
*635. ثُمَّ الْأَصَحُّ أَنَّ عِلْمَهُ ائْتَلَفْ ... لِعُظْمِ جَمْعٍ وَالْقَرَائِنِ اخْتَلَفْ*
*636. وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ عَلَى وَفْقِ خَبَرْ ... لَيْسَ يُفِيدُ صِدْقَهُ لَوْ مَا ظَهَرْ*
*637. وَهَكَذَا بَقَاءُ نَقْلِ خَبَرِ ... حَيْثُ دَوَاعِي الرَّدِ ذُو تَوَفُّرِ*
*638. وَلَا افْتِرَاقُ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْكُمَّلِ ... مَا بَيْنَ مُحْتَجٍّ وَذِي تَأَوُّلِ*
*639. وَأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَجْمَعُوا عَلَى الْقَبُولْ ... يَدُلُّ قَطْعًا لَا إِلَى ظَنٍّ يَؤُولْ*
*640. وَهَكَذَا الْمُخْبِرُ فِي جَمْعٍ وَلَمْ ... يُكَذِّبُوا وَلَيْسَ فِيهِمْ مُتَّهَمْ*
*641. أَوْ مُخْبِرٌ بِمَسْمَعٍ مِنَ النَّبِي ... وَلَيْسَ لِلتَّقْرِيرِ أَوْ لِلْكَذِبِ*
*642. مِنْ حَامِلٍ ثَالِثُهَا فِي الدُّنْيَوِي ... يَدُلُّ لَا الدِّينِيِّ وَالْعَكْسُ رُوِي*
*643. وَمِنْهُ مَا يُظَنُّ صِدْقُهُ البَهِي ... كَخَبَرِ الْآحَادِ مَا لَمْ يَنْتَهِ*
*644. إِلَى تَوَاتُرٍ وَمِنْهُ الْمُسْتَفِيضْ ... مَا شَاعَ عَنْ أَصْلٍ وَلَيْسَ ذَا نَقِيضْ*
*645. مَشْهُورِنَا بَلْ رِدْفُهُ وَالدَّانِي ... أَقَلُّهُ ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا اثْنَانِ*
*646. وَخَبَرُ الْوَاحِدِ لَا يُفِيدُ ... عِلْمًا بِلَا قَرِينَةٍ تَشِيدُ*
*647. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ مُطْلَقًا لَمْ يُفِدِ ... وَمُطْلَقًا يُفِيدُ عِنْدَ أَحْمَدِ*
*648. وَالْمُسْتَفِيض  َ قَدْ رَأَى ابنُ فُورَكِ ... يُفِيدُ عِلْمًا نَظَرِيَّ الْمَسْلَكِ*
*649. وَفِي الْفَتَاوَى وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْعَمَلْ ... حَتْمٌ بِهِ قَطْعًا بِإِجْمَاعِ النِّحَلْ*
*650. وَهَكَذَا سَائِرُ أَمْرِ الدِّينِ ... بِالسَّمْعِ لَا الْعَقْلِ وَقِيلَ ذَيْنِ*
*651. وَنَجْلُ دَاوُدَ وَجُوبَهُ نَفَى ... وَالْبَعْضُ فِيمَا فِعْلُ جُلٍّ خَالَفَا*
*652. وَالْمَالِكِيُّ فِعْلُ أَهْلِ يَثْرِبِ ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ النُّصُبِ*
*653. وَالْحَنَفِي فِيمَا تَعَمُّ الْبَلْوَى ... أَوْ خَالَفَ الرَّاوِيهِ بَعْدُ يُرْوَى*
*654. أَوْ عَارَضَ الْقِيَاسَ وَالثَّالِثُ إِنْ ... تَعْلِيلُهُ بِرَاجِحٍ نَصًّا زُكِنْ*
*655. وَوُجِدَتْ فِي الْفَرْعِ قَطْعًا يُعْتَبَرْ ... أَوْ ظُنَّ فَالْوَقْفُ وَإِلَّا فَالْخَبَرْ*
*656. وَمَنَعَ الْكَرْخِيُّ فِي الْحَدِّ وَقَالْ ... بِاثْنَيْنِ أَوْ يُعْضَدُ بَعْضُ ذِي اعْتِزَالْ*
*657. وَبَعْضُهُمْ بِأَرْبَعٍ لَدَى الزِّنَا ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ لِغَيْرِهِ وَوُهِّنَا*
*مسألة*
*658. الْمُرْتَضَى كَمَا رَأَى السَّمْعَانِي ... وَصَاحِبُ الْحَاوِي مَعَ الرُّويَانِي*
*659. -وَخَالَفَ الْأَكْثَرُ- أَنَّ الْأَصْلَا ... إِنْ كَذَّبَ الْفَرْعَ وَرَدَّ النَّقْلَا*
*660. لَا يَسْقُطُ الَّذِي رَوَى وَمِنْ هُنَا ... لَوْ شَهِدَا شَهَادَةً لَمْ يَهُنَا*
*661. أَوْ شَكَّ أَوْ ظَنَّ وَفَرْعُهُ يَقُولْ ... جَزْمًا وَلَا جَرْحَ فَأَوْلَى بِالْقَبُولْ*
*662. وَوَافَقَ الْأَكْثَرُ ثُمَّ الْأُولَى ... إِنْ عَادَ لِلْإِقْرَارِ خُذْ قَبُولَا*
*663. وَاقْبَلْ مَزِيدَ الْعَدْلِ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْلَمِ ... لِلْمَجْلِسِ اتَّحَادٌ اوْ عِلْمٌ نُمِي*
*664. فَالثَّالِثُ الْوَقْفُ وَقِيلَ إِنْ بَدَا ... سِوَاهُ لَا يَغْفُلُ عُرْفًا ارْدُدَا*
*665. وَالْأَشْبَهُ الْمَنْعُ هُنَا وَإِنْ عَلَى ... نَقْلٍ تَوَفَّرَتْ دَوَاعٍ لِلْمَلَا*
*666. فَإِنْ يَكُ السَّاكِتُ عَنْهَا حَافِظَا ... تَعَارَضَا كَأَنْ نَفَاهَا لَافِظَا*
*667. وَإِنْ تَكُنْ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا مَضَى ... أَوْ غَيَّرَتْ إِعْرَابَهُ تَعَارَضَا*
*668. أَوْ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ قَدِ انْفَرَدْ ... يُقْبَلْ وَفِي الثَّلَاثِ خُلْفٌ لَا يُرَدْ*
*669. وَكَالْمَزِيدِ أَرْسَلُوا وَأَسْنَدَا ... أَوْ وَقَفُوا وَهْوَ إِلَى الرَّفْعِ غَدَا*
*670. وَجَائِزٌ حَذْفُكَ بَعْضَ الْخَبَرِ ... إِنْ لَمْ يُخِلَّ الْبَاقِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ*
*671. ثُمَّ الصَّحَابِيُّ إِذَا مَا حَمَلَا ... قِيلَ أَوِ التَّابِعُ مَرْوِيًا عَلَى*
*672. أَحَدِ مَحْمَلَيْهِ ذِي التَّنَافِي ... نَتْبَعُهُ فِيهِ عَلَى خِلَافِ*
*673. أَوْ لَا تَنَافِي فَهْوَ كَالْمُشْتَرَكِ ... فِي حَمْلِهِ لِمَعْنَيَيْهِ فَاسْلُكِ*
*674. وَحَمْلُهُ عَلَى خِلَافِ الظَّاهِرِ ... يَتْبَعُهُ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْأَكَابِرِ*
*675. وَالْحَقُّ لَا وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُحْمَلْ عَلَيْهْ ... لِعِلْمِهِ بِقَصْدِ هَادِينَا إِلَيْهْ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*قال الديماني:*
*الْهَمْزُ لِاسْتِفْهَامٍ اوْ نِدَا يُرَى......وَاطْلُ  بْ بِهِ التَّصْدِيْقَ وَالتَّصَوُّرَا*
*324. لِطَلَبِ التَّصْدِيقِ(هَلْ)-وَمَا أَتَى ... تَصَوُّرًا-كَهَلْ أَخُوكَ ذَا الْفَتَى؟
*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك



> *قال الديماني:*
> *الْهَمْزُ لِاسْتِفْهَامٍ اوْ نِدَا يُرَى......وَاطْلُ  بْ بِهِ التَّصْدِيْقَ وَالتَّصَوُّرَا
> *


(ندًا)

----------


## فتح البارى

*مسألة*
*676. لَا يُقْبَلُ الْكَافِرُ وَالْمَجْنُونُ ... وَلَا مُمَيِّزٌ لَهُ تَدْيِـيـنُ*
*677. فِي الْمُرْتَضَى وَأَنَّهُ مَنْ حَمَلَا ... فِي النَّقْصِ نَقْبَلْهُ إِذَا مَا كَمَلَا*
*678. وَأَنَّهُ يُقْبَلُ ذُو ابْتِـدَاعِ ... يُحَرِّمُ الْكِذْبَ وَغَيْرُ دَاعِ*
*679. وَمَنْ عَدَا الْفَقِيهَ قَالَ الْحَنَفِي ... إِلَّا بِمَا يُخَالِفُ الْقَيْسَ الْوَفِي*
*680. وَالْمُتَسَاهِل  ُونَ فِي غَيْرِ الْخَبَرْ ... وَمُكْثِرٌ* *خُلْطَةُ** أَهْلِهِ** نَدَرْ*
*681. أَمْكَنَهُ تَحْصِيلُ ذَاكَ القَدْرِ فِي ... ذَاكَ الزَّمَانِ اقْبَلْ وَإِلَّا فَقِفِ*
*682. وَشَرْطُهُ عَدَالَةٌ تُوَافِي ...* *مَلَكَةٌ** تَمْنَعْ** عَنِ اقْتِرَافِ*
*683. كَبِيرٍ اوْ صَغِيرَةٍ لِخِسَّةِ ... أَوْ جَائِزٍ يُخِلُّ بِالْمُرُوءَةِ*
*684. فَرُدَّ فِي الْمُرَجَّحِ الْمَسْتُورُ ... قُلْتُ: قَبُولُهُ هُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ*
*685. وَقِيلَ قِفْ وَكُفَّ لِلظُّهُورِ ... حَيْثُ رَوَى الْحَدِيثَ فِي الْمَحْظُورِ*
*686. وَرُدَّ مَنْ بِظَاهِرٍ مَجْهُولُ ... وَبَاطِنٍ وَقَدْ حُكِي الْقَبُولُ*
*687. وَهَكَذَا مَجْهُولُ عَيْنٍ مَا رَوَى ... عَنْهُ سِوَى فَرْدٍ وَجَرْحًا مَا حَوَى*
*688. وَالْوَصْفُ مِنْ كَالشَّافِعِيِّ بِالثِّقَهْ ... عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ تَوْثِقَهْ*
*689. وَقِيلَ لَا وَمِثْلُهُ لَا أَتَّهِمْ ... وَالذَّهَبِيُّ لَيْسَ تَوْثِيقًا نَسِمْ*
*690. قَبُولُ مَنْ أَقْدَمَ جَاهِلًا عَلَى ... مُفَسِّقٍ ظَنًّا وَقَطْعًا ذُو اعْتِلَا*
*691. وَفِي الْكَبِيرَةِ اضْطِرَابٌ إِذْ تُحَدّْ ... فَقِيلَ ذُو تَوَعُّدٍ وَقِيلَ حَدّْ*
*692. وَقِيلَ مَا فِي جِنْسِهِ حَدٌّ وَمَا ... كِتَابُنَا بِنَصِّهِ قَدْ حَرَّمَا*
*693. وَقِيلَ لَا حَدَّ لَهَا بَلْ أُخْفِيَتْ ... وَقِيلَ كُلٌّ وَالصِّغَارُ نُفِيَتْ*
*694. وَالْمُرْتَضَى قَوْلُ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنْ ... جَرِيـمَةٌ تُؤْذِنُنَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنْ*
*695. بِقِلِّةِ اكْتِرَاثِ مَنْ أَتَاهُ ... بِالدِّينِ وَالرِّقَّةِ فِي تَقْوَاهُ*
*696. كَالْقَتْلِ، وَالزِّنََا، وَشُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ ... وَمُطْلَقِ الْمُسْكِرِ، ثُمَّ السِّحْرِ*
*697. وَالْقَذْفِ وَاللِّوَاطِ ثُمَّ الْفِطْرِ... وَيَأْسِ رَحْمَةٍ وَأَمْنِ مَكْرِ*
*698. وَالْغَصْبِ، وَالسِّرْقَةِ، وَالشَّهَادَةِ ... بِالزُّورِ، وَال**رِّ**شْوَةِ، وَالْ**قِ**يَادَةِ*
*699. مَنْعِ زَكَاةٍ، وَدِيَاثَةٍ، فِرَارْ ... خِيَانَةٍ فِي الْكَيْلِ وَالْوَزْنِ، ظِهَارْ*
*700. نَمِيمَةٍ، كَتْمِ شَهَادَةٍ، يَمِينْ ... فَاجِرَةٍ، عَلَى نَبِيِّنَا يَمِينْ*
*701. وَسَبِّ صَحْبِهِ، وَضَرْبِ الْمُسْلِمِ ...* *سِ**عَايَةٍ، عَقٍّ، وَقَطْعِ الرَّحِمِ*
*702. حِرَابَةٍ، تَقْدِيمِهِ الصَّلَاةَ أَوْ ... تَأْخِيرِهَا، وَمَالِ أَيْتَامٍ رَوَوْا*
*703. وَأَكْلِ خِنْزِيرٍ، وَمَيْتٍ، وَالرِّبَا ... وَالْغَلِّ، أَوْ صَغِيرَةٍ قَدْ وَاظَبَا*
*مسألة*
*704. رِوَايَةٌ إِخْبَارُهُ عَنْ عَامِ ... بِلَا تَرَافُعٍ إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ*
*705. وَغَيْرُهُ شَهَادَةٌ وَالْمُعْتَبَرْ ... فِي صِيَغِ الْعُقُودِ إِنْشَا لَا خَبَرْ*
*706. أَشْهَدُ إِنْشَا شِيبَ بِالْإِخْبَارِ ... لَا مَحْضُ ذَا أَوْ* *ذَا* *عَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ*
*707. وَالثَّالِثُ الْأَقْوَى قَبُولُ الْوَاحِدِ ... فِي الْجَرْحِ وَالتَّعْدِيلِ لَا فِي الشَّاهِدِ*
*708. وَالْجَرْحَ وَالتَّعْدِيلَ فِي الْبَابَيْنِ ... قَاضِيهِمُ يَقْبَلُ مُطْلَقَيْنِ*
*709. قَوْلُ الْإِمَامَيْنِ وَإِطْلَاقُهُمَ  ا ... يَكْفِي مِنَ الْعَالِمِ أَسْبَابَهُمَا*
*710. وَافَقَهُ فَالْجَرْحُ وَالتَّعْدِيلُ لَا ... يُقْبَلُ إِلَّا مِنْ إِمَامٍ ذِي عَلَا*
*711. وَقِيلَ لَا يُقْبَلُ إِلَّا بِالسَّبَبْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي التَّعْدِيلِ لَا الْجَرْحِ وَجَبْ*
*712. وَالْعَكْسُ فِي بَابِ الشَّهَادَةِ الْأَصَحّْ ... وَفِي سِوَاهَا أَوَّلٌ إِذَا وَضَحْ*
*713. مَذْهَبُ جَارِحٍ وَذَا فِي الْمُعْتَمَدْ ... مُقَدَّمٌ إِنْ زَادَ أَوْ قَلَّ عَدَدْ*
*714. وَقِيلَ فِي الْقِلَّةِ ذَا مَرْجُوحُ ... وَفِي التَّسَاوِي يُطْلَبُ التَّرْجِيحُ*
*715. وَالْحُكْمُ مِنْ مُشْتَرِطِ الْعَدَالَةِ ... تَضَمَّنَ التَّعْدِيلَ بِالشَّهَادَةِ*
*716. وَعَمَلُ الْعَالِمِ أَوْ رِوَايَهْ ... مَنْ مَا رَوَى إِلَّا لِعَدْلٍ غَايَهْ*
*717. وَفِيهِمَا خُلْفٌ وَمَا تَرْكُ الْعَمَلْ ... وَالْحُكْمِ جَرْحًا فَالْمُعَارِضُ احْتَمَلْ*
*718. وَلَا كَحَدٍّ فِي شَهَادَةِ الزِّنَا ... وَلَا النَّبِيذُ وَالَّذِي رَوَى هُنَا*
*719. بِاسْمٍ خَفِيٍّ وَأَبَى السَّمْعَانِي ... إِنْ كَانَ لَا يَسْمَحُ بِالْبَيَانِ*
*720. وَلَا بِإِعْطَاءِ شُيُوخٍ فِيهَا ... اسْمَ مُسَمَّى آخَرٍ تَشْبِيهَا*
*721. وَلَا بِإِيهَامِ اللِّّقَا وَالرِّحْلَةِ ... نَعَمْ بِتَدْلِيسِ الْمُتُونِ أَثْبِتِ*
*مسألة*
*722. حَدُّ الصَّحَابِي* *مُسْلِمٌ** لَاقَى الرَّسُولْ ... وَإِنْ بِلَا رِوَايَةٍ عَنْهُ وَطُولْ*
*723. خَلَافَ تَابِعٍ مَعَ الصَّحَابَةِ ... وَقِيلَ مَعْ طُولٍ وَمَعْ رِوَايَةِ*
*724. وَقِيلَ مَعْ* *طُولٍ** وَقِيلَ الغَزْوِ أَوْ ... عَامٍ وَقِيلَ مُدْرِكُ العَصْرِ وَلَوْ*
*725. إِذَا ادَّعَى الْمُعَاصِرُ الْمُعَدَّلُ ... صُحْبَتَهُ فَفِي الْأَصَحِّ يُقْبَلُ*
*726. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ كُلُّهُمْ عُدُولُ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ كَغَيْرِهِمْ* *مَسْئُولُ*
*727. وَقِيلَ حَتَّى* *قَتْلِ** عُثْمَانَ خَلَا ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا مَنْ عَلِيًّا قَاتَلَا*
*مسألة*
*728. قَوْلُ سِوَى الصَّاحِبِ قَالَ الْمُصْطَفَى ... مُرْسَلُنَا ثُمَّ احْتِجَاجَهُ اقْتَفَى*
*729. ثَلَاثَةُ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْأَعْلَامُ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ أَرْسَلَهُ إِمَامُ*
*730. وَقِيلَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرُونِ الْخُرَّدِ ... وَقِيلَ أَقْوَى حُجَّةً مِنْ مُسْنَدِ*
*731. وَرَدُّهُ الْأَقْوَى وَقَوْلُ الْأَكْثَرِ ... كَالشَّافِعِي وَأَهْلِ عِلْمِ الْخَبَرِ*
*732. مَا لَمْ يَكُ الْمُرْسِلُ لَا يَعْتَمِدُ ... إِلَّا عَنِ الْعُدُولِ أَوْ يَعْتَضِدُ*
*733. مُرْسَلُ تَابِعٍ مِنَ الْكِبَارِ ... بِقَوْلِ صَاحِبٍ أَوِ انْتِشَارِ*
*734. أَوْ فِعْلِهِ أَوْ فِعْلِ أَهْلِ الْعَصْرِ أَوْ ... بِقَوْلِ جُمْهُورٍ وَمُرْسَلٍ رَوَوْا*
*735. أَوْ مُسْنَدٍ أَوْ بِقِيَاسٍ يُوجَدُ ... فَالْحُجَّةُ الْمَجْمُوعُ لَا الْمُنْفَرِدُ*
*736. أَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِ سِوَى مُرْسَلِهِ ... فَالْأَظْهَرُ انْكِفَافُنَا لِأَجْلِهِ*
*مسألة*
*737. نَقْلَ الْأَحَادِيثِ بِمَعْنَاهُ مَنَعْ ... ثَعْلَبُ وَالرَّازِيُّ فِي قَوْمٍ تَبَعْ*
*738. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ جَوَّزُوا لِلْعَارِفِ ... وَجَوَّزَ الْخَطِيبُ بِالْمُرَادِفِ*
*739. وَقِيلَ إِنْ أَوْجَبَ عِلْمًا الْخَبَرْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَنْسَ وَقِيلَ إِنْ ذَكَرْ*
*مسألة*
*740. يُحْتَجُّ فِي الْأَقْوَى بِقَوْلِ الصَّاحِبِ ... قَالَ النَّبِيُّ ثُمَّ عَنْ أَنَّ النَّبِي*
*741. سَمِعْتُهُ أَمَرَ أَوْ نَهَى فَذَا ... دُونَ سَمِعْتُ فَأُمِرْنَا بِكَذَا*
*742. حُرِّمَ أَوْ رُخِّصَ ثُمَّ عَنَّا ... نَحْوُ مِنَ السُّنَّةِ ثُمَّ كُنَّا*
*743. مَعَاشِرَ النَّاسِ وَكَانَ النَّاسُ ثُمّْ ... كُنَّا نَرَى فِي عَهْدِهِ الثَّلَاثَ عَمّْ*
*744. تَلَاهُ كَانَ النَّاسُ يَفْعَلُونَا ... وَبَعْدُ كَانُوا لَيْسَ يَقْطَعُونَا*
*خاتمة*
*745. مُسْتَنَدُ الْغَيْرِ الصَّحَابِي نَقْلَا ... سَمَاعُ لَفْظِ الشَّيْخِ أَمْلَى أَمْ لَا*
*746. قِرَاءَةٌ تَتْلُوهُ فَالسَّمَاعُ ثُمّْ ... إِجَازَةٌ مَعْهَا تَنَاوُلٌ* *يُضَمّْ*
*747. فَدُونَهَا خَاصٌ بِخَاصٍ، فالْخَاصْ ... فِي الْعَامِ، فَالْعَامُ تَلَاهُ فِي خَاصْ*
*748. فَالْعَامُ فِي الْعَامِ فَلِلْمُجَازِ لَهْ ... وَنَسْلِهِ الْآتِينَ فَالْمُنَاوَلَه  ْ*
*749. ثُمَّ كِتَابَةٌ فَإِعْلَامٌ تَلَا ... وَصِيَّةٌ ثُمَّ وِجَادَةٌ جَلَا*
*750. وَالْمَنْعُ فِي إِجَازَةٍ عَنْ شِرْذِمَهْ ...* *وَقَوْمٌ** الْإِجَازَةَ* *الْمُعَمَّمَهْ*
*751. وَالطَّبَرِيُّ الْمَنْعُ فِي مَنْ يُوجَدُ ... مِنْ نَسْلِ زَيْدٍ وَهُوَ الْمُعْتَمَدُ*
*752. وَالْكُلُّ مَنْ يُوجَدُ مُطْلَقًا حَظَرْ ... وَصِيَغُ الْأَدَاءِ مِنْ عِلْمِ الْأَثَرْ*
*753. قُلْتُ وَفِي ذَا الْفَصْلِ عِلْمٌ غَزُرَا ... أَوْدَعْتُهُ فِي فَنِّهِ مُحَرَّرَا* 
*الكتاب الثالث في الإجماع*
*754. هُوَ اتِّفَاقٌ جَاءَ مِنْ مُجْتَهِدِ ... أُمَّتِنَا بَعْدَ وَفَاةِ أَحْمَدِ*
*755. فِي أَيِّمَا عَصْرٍ وَأَمْرٍ كَانَا ... ذَلِكَ حَدٌّ فَائِقٌ إِتْقَانَا*
*756. فَعُلِمَ اخْتِصَاصُهُ بِالْمُسْلِمِين  ْ ... -فَخَرَجَ الْكَافِرُ- وَالْمُجْتَهِدِ  ينْ*
*757. وَهْوَ اتِّفَاقٌ وَبِرَأْيٍ يُعْتَبَرْ ... وَفْقُ الْعَوَامِ مُطْلَقًا أَوْ مَا اشْتَهَرْ*
*758. كَيْ صَحَّ إِطْلَاقُ اجْتَمِاعِ الْأُمَّةِ ... وَالْآمِدِيُّ لِافْتِقَارِ الْحُجَّةِ*
*759. وَآخَرُونَ فِي الْفُرُوعِ ذُو الْأُصُولْ ... وَقِيلَ هَذَا لَا الْفَقِيهُ وَالْعُدُولْ*
*760. إِنْ تَكُ رُكْنًا وَانْتِفَاهُ إِلَّا ... ثَالِثُهَا فِي فَاسِقٍ إِنْ جَلَّى*
*761. مَأْخَذَهُ عِنْدَ اخْتَلَافٍ يُعْتَبَرْ ... رَابِعُهَا فِي حَقِّهِ قَطْ مُعْتَبَرْ*
*762. وَأَنَّهُ لَابُدَّ مِنْ جَمِيعِهِمْ ... كَمَا رَأَى الْجُمْهُورُ فِي تَعْرِيفِهِمْ*
*763. وَقِيلَ إِنَّمَا يَضُرُّ اثْنَانِ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا ذَانِ*
*764. وَقِيلَ مَا حَدَّ تَوَاتُرٍ وَصَلْ ... وَقِيلَ لَا يَضُرُّ خُلْفٌ لِلْأَقَلّْ*
*765. وَقِيلَ ضَرَّ فِي أُصُولِ الِاعْتِقَادْ ... وَقِيلَ فِيمَا سَاغَ فِيهِ الِاجْتِهَادْ*
*766. وَقِيلَ حُجَّةٌ وَلَا إِجْمَاعُ ... وَقِيلَ لَا وَالْأَحْسَنُ اتِّبَاعُ*
*767. وَأَنَّهُ مَا اخْتَصَّ بِالْأَكَابِرِ ... أَيْ صَحْبِهِ وَشَذَّ أَهْلُ الظَّاهِرِ*
*768. وَفِي حَيَاةِ الْمُصْطَفَى لَمْ يَنْعَقِدْ ... قَطْعًا وَأَنَّ التَّابِعِيَّ الْمُجْتَهِدْ*
*769. مُعْتَبَرٌ مَعْهُمْ فَإِنْ فِي الْإِثْرِ ... وُصُولُهُ عَلَى انْقِرَاضِ الْعَصْرِ*
*770. وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ مِنَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ ... وَالْخُلَفَا وَفُقَهَا الْمِصْرَيْنِ*
*771. وَالْحَرَمَيْنِ أَوْ مِنَ اهْلِ طَيْبَةِ ... وَبَيْتِ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ غَيْرُ حُجَّةِ*
*772. وَحُجَّةُ الْمَنْقُولِ بِالْآحَادِ ... وَذَاكَ فِي السَّبْعِ ذُو الِاعْتِمَادِ*
*773. وَأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُشْتَرَطْ فِيهِ عَدَدْ ... تَوَاتُرٍ وَأَنَّهُ لَوِ انْفَرَدْ*
*774. مُجْتَهِدٌ فِي الْعَصْرِ لَمْ يُحْتَجَّ بِهْ ... وَهْوَ الصَّحِيحُ فِيهِمَا لِمَنْ نَبِهْ*
*775. وَأَنَّ قَرْضَ الْعَصْرِ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ ... وَقَدْ أَبَى جَمَاعَةٌ فَشَرَطُوا*
*776. فِيهِ انْقِرَاضَ الْكُلِّ أَوْ غَالِبِهِمْ ... أَوْ عُلَمَائِهِمْ تَنَازُعٌ بِهِمْ*
*777. وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُشْرَطُ فِي السُّكُوتِي ... وَقِيلَ فِي ذِي مُهْلَةٍ لَا الْفَوْتِ*
*778. وَقِيلَ قَرْضُ عَدَدِ التَّوَاتُرِ ... وَلَا تَمَادِي الدَّهْرِ فِيهِ الْغَابِرِ*
*779. وَشَرَطَ الْإِمَامُ فِي الظَّـنِّيِّ ... وَِأَنَّهُ مِنْ سَابِقِ النَّبِيِّ*
*780. لَا حُجَّةٌ وَهْوَ لِجُلِّ النَّاسِ ... وَأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ عَنْ قِيَاسِ*
*781. وَمَنْ نَفَى جَوَازَهُ فَخَالِفِ ... أَوِ الْوُقُوعَ مُطْلَقًا أَوِ الْخَفِي*
*782. وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ لَهُمْ عَلَى أَحَدْ ... قَوْلَيْنِ قَبْلَ مَا اسْتَقَرَّ الْخُلْفُ قَدْ*
*783. جَازَ وَلَوْ مِنْ حَادِثٍ بَعْدَهُمُ ... أَمَّا اتِّفَاقٌ بَعْدَ ذَاكَ مِنْهُمُ*
*784. فَالْآمِدِي يُمْنَعُ وَالْإِمَامُ لَنْ ... يُمْنَعَ وَالثَّالِثُ إِنْ يُسْنَدْ لِظَنّْ*
*785. وَمَنْ سِوَاهُمُ الْأَصَحُّ الْمَنْعُ إِنْ ... طَالَ وَفِي الْأُولَى خِلَافٌ قَدْ زُكِنْ*
*786. وَأَنَّ الَاخْذَ بِأَقَلِّ مَا رُوِي ... حَقٌّ إِذَا الْأَكْثَرُ فِيهِ مَا قَوِي*
*787. أَمَّا السُّكُوتِيُّ بِهِ النِّزَاعُ ... ثَالِثُهَا يُحْتَجُّ لَا إِجْمَاعُ*
*788. رَابِعُهَا بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَنْقَرِضَا ... وَقِيلَ فِي فُتْيَا وَقِيلَ فِي قَضَا*
*789. وَقِيلَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ مُهْلَهْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي عَصْرِ الصِّحَابِ الْجِلَّهْ*
*790. وَقِيلَ حَيْثُ سَاكِتٌ فِيهِ أَقَلّْ ... وَكَوْنُهُ حُجَّةً الْأَقْوَى وَهَلْ*
*791. يُسْمَى بِإِجْمَاعٍ نِزَاعٌ يُورَدُ ... وَكَوْنُهُ حَقِيقَةً تَرَدُّدُ*
*792. مَثَارُهُ أَنَّ السُّكُوتَ الْعَارِ عَنْ ... دَلِيلِ سُخْطٍ وَرِضًا فِيمَا يُظَنّْ*
*793. وَفِيهِ تَكْلِيفٌ لَنَا وَقَدْ ظَهَرْ ... لِلْكُلِّ مَعْ مُضِيِّ مُهْلَةِ النَّظَرْ*
*794. وَذَاكَ تَصْوِيرُ السُّكُوتِي هَلْ يُظَنّْ ... مِنْهُ الْمُوَافَقَةُ أَمَّا حَيْثُ لَنْ*
*795. يَظْهَرَ قِيلَ حُجَّةٌ وَالْجُلُّ لَا ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ عَمَّتْ بِهِ الْبَلْوَى عَلَا*
*796. وَأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ فِي عَقْلِيِّ ... لَا يَتَوَقَّفُ وَدُنْيَوِيِّ*
*797. وَأَنَّهُ لَابُدَّ فِيهِ مِنْ سَنَدْ ... لِقَيْدِ الِاجْتِهَادِ وَهْوَ الْمُعْتَمَدْ*
*798. وَلَمْ يَجِبْ لَهُ إِمَامٌ عُصِمَا ... وَمَنْ رَأَى اشْتِرَاطَ هَذَا وَهِمَا*
*مسألة*
*799. إِمْكَانُهُ الصَّوَابُ وَالْقَوِيُّ ... حُجَّتُهُ وَأَنَّهُ قَطْعِيُّ*
*800. لَا فِي السُّكُوتِيِّ وَلَا مَا خَرَقَا ... مُخَالِفٌ وَالْفَخْرُ ظَنًّا مُطْلَقَا*
*801. وَخَرْقُهُ حَظْرٌ وَمِنْ هَذَا زُكِنْ ... إِحْدَاثُ ثَالِثٍ أَوِ التَّفْصِيلِ إِنْ*
*802. يَخْرِقْ وَقِيلَ خَارِقَانِ مُطْلَقَا ... وَأَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ إِنْ مَا خَرَقَا*
*803. -وَقِيلَ لَا- الْإِحْدَاثُ لِلدَّلِيلِ ... أَوْ عِلَّةٍ لِلْحُكْمِ أَوْ تَأْوِيلِ*
*804. وَأَنَّهُ يَمْتَنِعُ ارْتِدَادُ ... أُمَّتِنَا سَمْعًا وَذَا اعْتِمَادُ*
*805. دُونَ اتِّفَاقِهَا عَلَى جَهْلِ الَّذِي ... مَا كُلِّفَتْ بِهِ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الشَّذِي*
*806. وَفِي انْقِسَامِهِا لِفِرْقَتَيْنِ وَافْ ... أَخْطَأَ فِي مَسْأَلَةٍ كُلٌّ خِلَافْ*
*807. مَثَارُهُ هَلْ أَخْطَأَتْ، وَأَنْ لَا ... يُضَادَ سَاِبقًا عَلَى الْمُعَلَّى*
*808. وَلَمْ يُعَارِضْهُ دَلِيلٌ إِذْ لَا ...* *يُعَارَضُ** الْقَطْعِي، وَلَنْ يَدُلَّا**809. إِذْ وَافَقَ الْحَدِيثَ أَنَّ الْمُسْتَنَدْ ... لَهُ بَلِ الظَّاهِرُ ذَا فِي الْمُعْتَمَدْ*
*خاتمة*
*810. جَاحِدُ مُجْمَعٍ عَلَيْهِ عُلِمَا ... ضَرُورَةً فِي الدِّينِ لَيْسَ مُسْلِمَا*
*811. قَطْعًا وَفِي الْأَظْهَرِ مَنْصُوصٌ شُهِرْ ... وَالْخُلْفُ فِي مَا لَمْ يُنَصَّ الْمُشْتَهِرْ*
*812. أَصَحُّهُ تَكْفِيرُهُ خُصُوصَا ... لَا جَاحِدُ الْخَفِي وَلَوْ مَنْصُوصَا*

----------


## فتح البارى

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك





> (ندًا)


جزاكم الله خيرا
------------
س:
*589. ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ بِالقَوْلِ العَمَلْ ... وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَنَا وَلِلْهَادِي شَمَلْ*
*589. ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ بِالقَوْلِ عُمِلْ ... وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَنَا وَلِلْهَادِي شَمِلْ*أي النسختين أثبت ؟
------------------
قال الديماني:
*(مَتَى) لِلِاسْتِفْهَام  ِ وَالشَّرْطِ تَفِي ... وَقَلَّ كَوْنُهَا بِمَعْنَى (مِنْ) وَ(فِي)*
*(مَهْمَا) اسْمُ شَرْطٍ مِثْلُ (مَا) وَقَلَّ أَنْ .... يَأْتِي لِلِاسْتِفْهَام  ِ أَوْ مَعْنَى الزَّمَنْ*

*قَدْ يَقَعُ الْأَمْرُ عَلَى التَّخْيِيرِ فِي ... فَاعِلٍ اوْ مَفْعُولٍ اوْ وَقْتٍ يَفِي*
شمل الواجب الكفائي والمخير والموسع

----------


## فتح البارى

*الكتاب الرابع في القياس**813. وَحَمْلُ مَعْلُومٍ عَلَى ذِي عِلْمِ ... سَاوَاهُ فِي عِلَّتِهِ فِي الْحُكْمِ*
*814. هُوَ الْقِيَاسُ وَمُرِيدُ الشَّامِلِ ... غَيْرَ الصَّحِيحِ زَادَ (عِنْدَ الْحَامِلِ)*
*815. ثُمَّ الْقِيَاسُ حُجَّةٌ وَيُرْعَى ... فِي الدُّنْيَوِي قَالَ الْإِمَامُ قَطْعَا*
*816. وَفِي أُمُورِ الدِّينِ لَا الْخِلْقِيَّهْ ... وَكُلِّ الَاحْكَامِ وَلَا الْعَادِيَّهْ*
*817. وَلَا عَلَى الْمَنْسُوخِ لَكِنْ* *شَمَلَا** ... قَوْمٌ وَقَوْمٌ مَنَعُوهُ مُسْجَلَا*
*818.فَقِيلَ عَقْلًا وَابْنُ حَزْمٍ شَرْعَا ... وَالظَّاهِرِي غَيْرَ الْجَلِيِّ* *مَنْعَا*
*819. وَالْحَنَفِي فِي الْحَدِّ وَالتَّكْفِيرِ ... وَفِي تَرَخُّصٍ وَفِي التَّقْدِيرِ*
*820. وَقِيلَ فِي الْأَسْبَابِ وَالشَّرْطِ وَفِي ... مَوَانِعٍ، وَقِيلَ حَيْثُ لَمْ* *تَفِ*
*821. ضَرُورَةٌ، وَقِيلَ فِي الْعَقْلِيِّ ... وَقِيلَ فِي النَّفْيِ أَيِ الْأَصْلِيِّ*
*822. وَقِيلَ فِي الْجُزْئِيِّ حَاجِيًّا إِذَا ... لَمْ يَرِدِ النَّصُ عَلَى وَفْقٍ لِذَا*
*823. وَقِيلَ فِي أَصْلِ الْعِبَادَاتِ وَمَرّْ ... حُكْمُ قِيَاسِ اللُّغَةِ الَّذِي اشْتَهَرْ*
*824. وَلَيْسَ نَصُّهُ عَلَى التَّعْلِيلِ ... أَمْرًا بِهِ وَالْقَوْلُ بِالتَّفْصِيلِ*
*825. فِي التَّرْكِ دُونَ الْفِعْلِ غَيْرُ مَيْنِ ... وَأَطْلَقَ الْأَمْرَ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ*
*826. أَرْبَعَةٌ أَرْكَانُهُ* *(الْأَصْلُ)** مَحَلّْ ... حُكْمٍ مُشَبَّهٌ بِهِ وَقِيلَ بَلْ*
*827. دَلِيلُهُ وَقِيلَ حُكْمُهُ وَفِي ... الْفَرْعِ قَوْلَانِ وَثَانِيهَا نُفِي*
*828. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا اتِّفَاقُ النَّاسِ ... فِي عِلَّةٍ وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْقِيَاسِ*
*829. فِي نَوْعِهِ أَوْ شَخْصِهِ وَمَنْ زَعَمْ ... بِشَرْطِ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُمَا فَهْوَ وَهَمْ*
*830. الثَّانِ (حُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ) رَأْيُ النَّاسِ ... شَرْطٌ ثُبُوتُهُ بِلَا قِيَاسِ*
*831. قِيلَ وَلَا الْإِجْمَاعِ إِلَّا إِنْ بَدَا ... وَكَوْنُهُ بِالْقَطْعِ مَا تُعُبِّدَا=*
*832. فِيهِ، وَلَا دَلِيلُهُ الْفَرْعَ شَمِلْ ... وَلَا بِهِ عَنْ سَنَنِ الْقَيْسِ عُدِلْ*
*833. وَكَوْنُهُ شَرْعِيًّا اذْ مَا* *اسْتُلْحِقَا** ... شَرْعِي وَكَوْنُهُ عَلَيْهِ اتُّفِقَا=*
*834. بَيْنَهُمَا وَقِيلَ بَيْنَ الْأُمَّهْ ... وَقِيلَ شَرْطُهُ اخْتِلَافٌ ثَمَّهْ*
*835. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ مُتَّفَقًا بَيْنَهُمَا ... لَكِنْ لِعِلَّتَيْنِ فَاسْمُهُ انْتَمَى*
*836. مُرَكَّبُ الْأَصْلِ وَإِنْ لِعِلَّهْ ... يَمْنَعُ خَصْمٌ أَنْ تَحُلَّ أَصْلَهْ*
*837. مُرَكَّبُ الْوَصْفِ وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْهُمَا ... أَهْلُ الْأُصُولِ وَإِذَا مَا سَلَّمَا*
*838. عِلَّتَهُ فَأَثْبَتَ الَّذِي اسْتَدَلّْ ... وُجُودَهَا أَوْ سَلَّمَ الْوُجُودَ دَلّْ*
*839. وَإِنْ* *يَكُونَا** اخْتَلَفَا فِي الْأَصْلِ ثُمّْ ... إِثْبَاتَ حُكْمٍ ثُمَّ علَّةٍ يَؤُمّْ*
*840. الْمُسْتَدِلُّ فَالْأَصَحُّ يُقْبَلُ ... وَالِاتِّفَاقُ أَنَّهُ مُعَلَّلُ*
*841. وَالنَّصُّ مِنْ شَرْعٍ عَلَى الْعِلَّةِ مَا ...* *نَشْرِطُهُ** عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيْهِمَا*
*842. (الْفَرْعُ) شَرْطُهُ تَمَامُ الْعِلَّةِ ... مِنْ عَيْنِهَا أَوْ جِنْسِهَا قَدْ حَلَّتِ*
*843. فَإِنْ بِهَا يُقْطَعْ فَقَطْعِي وَإِنِ ... ظَنِّيَةً فَهْوَ قِيَاسُ الْأَدْوَنِ*
*844. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ عُورِضَ ذَا بِمَا اقْتَضَى ... خِلَافَ حُكْمِهِ لَغَا وَالْمُرْتَضَى*
*845. قَبُولُهَا بِمُقْتَضٍ نَقِيضًا او ... ضِدًّا وَأَنْ يُقْبَلَ تَرْجِيحٌ رَأَوْا*
*846. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ الْإِيـمَا إِلَيْهْ ... حَالَ إِقَامَةِ دَلِيلِهِ عَلَيْهْ*
*847. وَلَا يَقُومُ خَبَرٌ عَلَى خِلَافْ ... فَرْعٍ لَنَا* *وَقَاطِعٌ** بَلَا خِلَافْ*
*848. وَالشَّرْطُ فِي الْفَرْعِ وَفِي الْأَصْلِ اتِّحَادْ ... حُكْمِهِمَا فَإِنْ يُخَالِفْ فَفَسَادْ*
*849. وَبِبَيَانِ الِاتِّحَادِ فَلْيُجِبْ ... مُعْتَرِضًا بِالِاخْتِلَافِ الْمُنْتَصِبْ*
*850. وَلَا يَكُونُ حُكْمُ* *الَاصْلِ** آخِرَا ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا لِدَلِيلٍ آخَرَا*
*851. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا لِلشُّيُوخِ الْجِلَّهْ ... ثُبُوتُ حُكْمِهِ بِنَصٍّ جُمْلَهْ*
*852. وَشَرْطُ نَفْيِ نَصٍّ اوْ إِجْمَاعِ ... مُوَافِقٍ فِي الْحُكْمِ ذُو نِزَاعِ*
*853. (الرَّابِعُ الْعِلَّةُ) عِنْدَ أَهْلِ ... حَقٍّ مُعَرِّفٌ وَحُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ*
*854. بِهَا وَقَالَ الْحَنَفِيُّ ثَابِتُ ... بِالنَّصِ وَالسَّيْفُ يَقُولُ* *البَاعِتُ*
*855. وَهْيَ الْمُؤَثِّرُ لِذِي اعْتِزَالِ ... بِهِ وَجَعْلِ اللهِ لِلْغَزَالِي*
*856. وَقَدْ تَجِي دَافِعَةً أَوْ رَافِعَهْ ... أَوْ ذَاتَ الَامْرَيْنِ بِلَا مُنَازَعَهْ*
*857. وَصْفًا حَقِيقِي ظَاهِرًا مُنْضَبِطَا ... أَوْ وَصْفَ عُرْفٍ بِاطِّرَادٍ شُرِطَا*
*858. كَذَا عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ وَصْفًا لُغَوِي ... أَوْ حُكْمَ شَرْعٍ لَوْ حَقِيقِيًّا نُوِي*
*859. بَسِيطَةً أَوْ ذَاتَ تَرْكِيبٍ وَفِي ... ثَالِثٍ الزَّيْدُ عَنِ الْخَمْسِ نُفِي*
*860. وَشَرْطُ الِالْحَاقِ بِهَا أَنْ تَشْتَمِلْ ... لِحِكْمَةٍ تَبْعَثُهُ أَنْ يَمْتَثِلْ*
*861. وَشَاهِدًا تَصْلُحُ لِلْإِنَاطَهْ ... بِهَا فَمِّمَا قَدْ نَرَى اشْتِرَاطَهْ*
*862. مَانِعُهَا وَصْفٌ وُجُودِيٌّ يُخِلّْ ... بِالْحِكْمَةِ الَّتِي عَلَيْهَا تَشْتَمِلْ*
*863. وَأَنْ يَكُونَ ضَابِطًا لِحِكْمَةِ ... وَقِيلَ قَدْ يَكُونُ نَفْسَ الْحِكْمَةِ**864. ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ ضُبِطَتْ وَانْتُخِلَا ... بِالْعَدَمِي الثُّبُوتِي لَنْ يُعَلَّلَا*

----------


## فتح البارى

*قال الديماني:*

*فَـ(مَنْ) تَعُمُّ في أُوْلِي الْعِلْمِ وَ(مَا) .... في غَيْرِهِمْ وَعَمَّتَ (ايٌّ) فِيْهِمَا
*
*وَفي الزَّمَانِ مُطْلَقًا عَمَّتْ (مَتَى) ....  وَفي الْمَكَانِ (أَيْنَ) (حَيْثُ) عَمَّتَا

*

----------


## فتح البارى

> *562. أَوْ نَصُّه عَلَى خِلَافِ الْأَوَّلِ ... أَوْ قَوْلُ رَاوٍ سَابِقٍ هَذَا يَلِي*


*◄* *◄* تصحيح: سابقٌ
لا أدري لم ضبطتها هكذا !

----------


## فتح البارى

*558. وَأَنَّ نَقْصَ النَّصِّ فِي الْعِبَادَهْ ... جُزْءًا وَشَرْطًا وَكَذَا الزِّيَادَهْ*
*559. لَيْسَ بِنَسْخٍ وَالْمَثَارُ رَفَعَتْ ... وَارْجِعْ لَهُ مَا فُصِّلَتْ أَوْ فُرِّعَتْ*
قال الديماني:
وَقِيلَ خُلْفُ الزَّيْدِ فِي الْمُتَّصِلِ .... بِسَابِقٍ إِنْ تَرْكُـهُ لَـمْ يُبْطِـلِ
فَإِنْ يَكُنْ يُبْطِلُ تَرْكُهُ جُـعِـلْ .... نَسْخًا، وَلَا نَسْخَ إِذَا لَمْ يَتَّصِلْ
الصورة الأولى: زيادة عشرين جلدة على حد القذف
الصورة الثانية: زيادة ركعة في الصلاة
الصورة الثالثة: زيادة التغريب على الجلد

----------


## فتح البارى

865. وَجَازَ تَعْلِيلٌ بِمَا لَا نَطَّلِعْ .... نَحْنُ عَلَى حِكْمَتِهِ فَإِنْ قُطِعْ
 866. بِنَفْيِهَا فِي صُورَةٍ فَالْحُجَّهْ .... يَثْبُتُ فِيهَا الْحُكْمُ لِلْمَظِنَّهْ
 867. وَالْجَدَلِيُّو  نَ انْتَفَى وَالْقَاصِرَهْ .... قَوْمٌ أَبَوْهَا مُطْلَقًا مُكَابَرَهْ
 868. وَقِيلَ لَا مَنْصُوصَةٌ أَوْ مُجْمَعُ .... وَالْمُرْتَضَى جَوَازُهَا وَتَنْفَعُ
 869. فِي مَنْعِ الِالْحَاقِ وَفِي الْمُنَاسَبَهْ .... تُعْرَفُ وَاعْتِضَادِ نَصٍّ صَاحَبَهْ
 870. وَعِنْدَ الِامْتِثَالِ أَيْ لِأَجْلِهِ .... يَزْدَادُ أَجْرًا فَوْقَ أَجْرِ فِعْلِهِ
 871. وَلَا تُعَدَّى عِنْدَ كَوْنِهَا مَحَلّْ .... حُكْمٍ وَخَاصَ جُزْئِهِ وَالْوَصْفَ جَلّْ
 872. وَجَوَّزُوا التَّعْلِيلَ فِي الْمُنْتَخَبِ .... عِنْدَ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ بِاسْمٍ لَقَبِ
 873. وَجَزْمًا الْمُشْتَقُّ وَالْمَبْنِيُّ .... مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ شَبَهٌ صُورِيُّ
 874. وَجَوَّزَ الْجُلُّ بِعِلَّتَيْنِ .... بَلِ ادَّعَوْا وُقُوعَهُ بِتَيْنِ
 875. وَقِيلَ فِي الْمَنْصُوصِ لَا مَا اسْتُنْبِطَا .... وَعَكْسُهُ يُحْكَى وَلَكِنْ غُلِّطَا
 876. وَقِيلَ فِي تَعَاقُبٍ وَالْمَنْعَا .... رَأَى إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ شَرْعَا
 877. وَالْآمِدِيُّ الْقَطْعُ بِامْتِنَاعِهِ .... عَقْلًا إِذِ الْمُحَالُ فِي إِيقَاعِهِ
 878. وَجَازَ حُكْمَانِ بِعِلَّةٍ وَلَوْ ...تَضَادَدَا وَالْمَنْعَ وَالْفَرْقَ حَكَوْا
 879. وَمِنْ شُرُوطِهِ كَمَا تَقَرَّرَا .... أَنْ لََا يُرَى ثُبُوتُهَا مُؤَخَّرَا
 880. عَنْ حُكْمِ الَاصْلِ عِنْدَنَا وَأَنْ لَا .... تَعُودَ بِالْإِبْطَالِ فِيهِ أَصْلَا
 881. وَإِنْ تَعُدْ عَلَيْهِ بِالْخُصُوصِ .... لَا بِالْعُمُومِ الْخُلْفُ فِي النُّصُوصِ
 882. وَأَنَّ مُسْتَنْبَطَهَا مَا وَرَدَا .... مُعَارَضًا بِمَا يُنَافِي وُجِدَا
 883. فِي الْأَصْلِ لَا الْفَرْعِ لَنَا وَأَنْ لَا ... تُنَافِيَ اجْمَاعًا وَنَصًّا يُتْلَى
 884. وَلَمْ تَزِدْ عَلَى الَّذِي حَوَاهُ .... إِنْ خَالَفَ الْمَزِيدُ مُقْتَضَاهُ
 885. وَأَنْ تَكُونَ ذَاتَ تَعْيِينٍ فَلَا....تَعْلِيل  َ بِالْمُبْهَمِ أَوْ وَصَفًا جَلَا
 886. غَيْرَ مُقَدَّرٍ وَغَيْرَ شَامِلِ ..... دَلِيلُهَا لِحُكْمِ فَرْعٍ حَاصِلِ
 887. بِجِهَةِ الْعُمُومِ وَالْخُصُوصِ .... وَالْخُلْفُ فِي الثَّلَاثِ عَنْ نُصُوصِ
 888. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا كَوْنُهَا فِي الْفَرْعِ .... أَوْ حُكْمِ الَاصْلِ ثَابِتًا بِالْقَطْعِ
 889. وَلَا انْتِفَاءُ مَذْهَبِ الصَّحَابِي .... مُخَالِفًا لَهَا عَلَى الصَّوَابِ
 890. أَمَّا انْتِفَا مُعَارِضٍ فَمَبْنِي .... عَلَى جَوَازِ عِلَّتَيْنِِ أَعْنِي
 891. وَصْفًا لَهَا يَصْلُحُ لاَ مُنَافِي .... لَكِنْ يَئُولُ الْأَمْرُ لِاخْتِلَافِ
 892. كَالطَّعْمِ مَعْ كَيْلٍ بِبُرٍّ لَمْ يُنَافْ ... وَفِي كَتُفَّاحٍ يَئُولُ لِلْخِلَافْ
 893. وَلَيْسَ نَفْيُ الْوَصْفِ عَنْ فَرْعٍ لَزِمْ .... مُعْتَرِضًا وَقِيلَ أَلْزِمْ وَالْتَزِمْ
 894. ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ ذَكَرَ الْفَرْقَ وَلَا .... إِبْدَاءُ أَصْلٍ شَاهِدٍ فِيمَا اعْتَلَى
 895. لِلْمُسْتَدِلِّ الدَّفْعُ لِلْمُوَارَبَهْ .... بِالْمَنْعِ وَالْقَدْحِ وَبِالْمُطَالَب  َهْ
 896. بِكَوْنِهِ مُؤَثِّرًا وَالشَّبَهِ ..... إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ سَبْرٌ وَتَقْسِيمٌ بِهِ
 897. وَبِبَيَانِ أَنَّ مَا عَدَاهُ فِي .... صُورَةٍ اسْتَقَلَّ لَوْ هَذَا يَفِي
 898. بِظَاهِرٍ عَامٍ إِذَا لَمْ يَعْتَرِضْ .... تَعْمِيمَهُ وَإِنْ يَقُلْ لِلْمُعْتَرِضْ
 899. قَدْ ثَبَتَ الْحُكْمُ بِهَا مَعَ انْتِفَا ... وَصْفِكَ فَالدَّفْعُ بِهَذَا مَا كَفَى
 900. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعْ ذَاكَ وَصْفُ الْمُسْتَدِلّْ .... وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَقَالَ يَنْخَزِلْ
 901. ثُمَّ إِذَا مُعْتَرِضٌ أَبْدَى خَلَفْ .... مُلْغًى فَذَا تَعَدُّدَ الْوَضْعِ عُرِفْ
 902. فَائِدَةُ الْإِلْغَاءِ زَالَتْ إِلَّا ... أَنْ يُلْغِيَ الْمُبْدَى مَنِ اسْتَدَلَّا
 903. لَا بِقُصُورِهِ وَضَعْفِ الْمَعْنَى ... إِنْ سَلَّمَ الْمَظِنَّةَ اللَّتْ تُعْنَى
 904. وَقِيلَ يَكْفِي فِيهِمَا وَهَلْ كَفَى ... رُجْحَانُ وَصْفِ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ اخْتُلِفَا
 905. وَبِاخْتِلَافِ الْجِنْسِ لِلْحِكْمَةِ قَدْ .... يَأْتِي اعْتِرَاضٌ مَعَ كَوْنِهِ اتَّحَدْ
 906. ضَابِطُ أَصْلِهِ وَفَرْعٍ فَيُصَارْ .... لِحَذْفِهِ خُصُوصَهُ عَنِ اعْتِبَارْ
 907. وَإِنْ تَكُ الْعِلَّةُ فَقْدَ شَرْطٍ اوْ ..... وُجُودَ مَانِعٍ فَجُلُّهُمْ رَأَوْا
 908. يَلْزَمُ مِنْ ذَاكَ وُجُودُ الْمُقْتَضِى .... وَالْفَخْرُ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ ذَا لَا يَرْتَضِي

----------


## فتح البارى

*مَسَالِكُ الْعِلَّةِ*
*909. الْأَوَّلُ (**الْإِجْمَاعُ**) فَـ(**النَّصُّ**) الْعَلِي......مِثْ  لُ لِعِلَّةِ كَذَا ثُمَّ يَلِي*
*910. لِسَبَبٍ وَبَعْدُ مِنْ أَجْلِ فَكَيْ.......وَمَع  هَا* *إِذَنْ** أَوِ الظَّاهِرُ أَيْ*
*911. كَاللَّامِ فَالْإِضْمَارِ فَالْبَا فَالْفَا.......مِن   شَارِعٍ فَمِنْ فَقِيهٍ* *يُلْفَى*
*912. رَاوٍ فَغَيْرِهِ وَمِنْهُ* *فَاقْتَفِ**........إِنَّ وَإِذْ وَمَا مَضَى فِي الْأَحْرُفِ*
*913. الثَّالِثُ (**الْإِيـمَا**) اقْتِرَانُ الْوَصْفِ...**اللَّفْظِ لَا مُسْتَنْبَطٍ مَعْ خُلْفِ*
*914. بِالْحُكْمِ أَيًّا كَانَ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنِ.......**مُعَلِّلًا** كَانَ بَعِيدَ الْمَقْرَنِ*
*915. كَحُكْمِهِ بَعْدَ سَمَاعِ وَصْفِ....أَوْ ذِكْرِهِ فِي الْحُكْمِ وَصْفًا مَنْفِي*
*916. مُفَادُهُ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعْلِيلَا.......**أَوْ** بَيْنَ حُكْمَيْنِ أَتَى تَفْصِيلَا*
*917. بِوَصْفٍ اوْ بِشَرْطٍ اوْ بِاسْتِثْنَا.....  َوْ غَايَةٍ أَوْ نَحْوِهَا لَكِنَّا*
*918. أَوْ كَوْنِهِ قَدْ رَتَّبَ الْحُكْمَ عَلَى....وَصْفٍ وَمِنْ مُفَوِّتٍ قَدْ حَظَلَا*
*919. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا أَنْ يُنَاسِبَ الَّذِي....أُومِي إِلَيْهِ الْحُكْمَ فِي الْقَوْلِ الشَّذِي*
*920. الرَّابِعُ(**التَّقْسِيمُ وَالسَّبْرُ**)وَذَا....حَصْرُك   الَاوْصَافَ وَإِبْطَالُ اللَّذَا*
*921. لَيْسَ بِصَالِحٍ فَفِي الْبَاقِي انْحَصَرْ.....وَي  كْتَفَى فِيهِ بِقَوْلِ مَنْ نَظَرْ*
*922. بَحَثْتُ وَالْأَصْلُ الْعَدَمْ فَلَمْ أَجِدْ....وَظَنُّ  هُ يَكْفِيهِ أَعْنِي الْمُجْتَهِدْ*
*923. وَالْحَصْرُ وَالْإِبْطَالُ حَيْثُ عَنَّا.......قَطْع  ا فَقَطْعِيٌّ وَإِلَّا ظَنَّا*
*924. وَهْوَ لَدَى الْأَكْثَرِ لِلْمُنَاظِرِ....  مَعَ الْخُصُومِ حُجَّةٌ وَالنَّاظِرِ*
*925. ثَالِثُهَا لِنَاظِرٍ وَالرَّابِعُ......  ..إِنْ لَيْسَ في تَعْلِيلِهِ مُنَازِعُ*
*926. فَإِنْ بِوَصْفٍ زَائِدٍ خَصْمٌ يَفِي......بَيَانَ  هُ الصَّلَاحَ لَمْ يُكَلَّفِ*
*927. وَالْمُسْتَدِلّ  ُ لَا انْقِطَاعَ خَذَلَهْ .....حَتَّى إِذَا يَعْجِزُ عَنْ أَنْ يُبْطِلَهْ*
*928. وَحَيْثُ أَبْطَلَا سِوَى وَصْفَيْنِ......فَ  لْيَكْفِهِ التَّرْدِيدُ بَيْنَ ذَيْنِ*
*929. مِنْ طُرُقِ الْإِبْطَالِ أَنْ يُبَيِّنَا....لِل  ْخَصْمِ أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ طَرْدٌ لَوْ هُنَا*
*930. وَأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَظْهَرِ الْمُنَاسَبَهْ..  .....فِيهِ وَيَكْفِي لَمْ أَجِدْ مُنَاسَبَهْ*
*931. مِنْ بَعْدِ بَحْثٍ فَإِنِ الْخَصْمُ ادَّعَى...أَنَّ كَذَاكَ وَصْفَهُ الَّذِي رَعَى*
*932. فَمَا لَهُ بَيَانُهَا لِلِانْتِقَالْ..  ....بَلْ رَجَّحَ السَّبْرَ بِتَكْثِيرِ الْمَحَالْ*
*933. الْخَامِسُ(**الْإِخَالَةُ الْمُنَاسَبَهْ**).....وَسَمِّ (تَخْرِيجَ الْمَنَاطِ) كَاسِبَهْ*
*934. تَعْيِينُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِإِبْدَا........مُ  نَاسِبٍ مَعَ اقْتِرَانٍ قَصْدَا*
*935. تَحَقُّقُ اسْتِقْلَالِهِ بِنَفْيِ مَا.....سِوَاهُ بِالسَّبْرِ وَمَا قَدْ لَايَمَا*
*936. فِي الْعُرْفِ فِعْلَ الْعُقَلَا الْمُنَاسِبُ....و  َقِيلَ بَلْ دَافِعُ ضُرٍّ جَالِبُ*
*937. وَقِيلَ مَا تَلْقَاهُ بِالْقَبُولِ.....  ِينَ عَرَضْتَهُ عَلَى الْعُقُولِ*
*938. وَقِيلَ وَصْفٌ ظَاهِرٌ لَهُ انْضِبَاطْ....يَح  ْصُلُ عَقْلًا إِذْ بِهِ الْحُكْمُ يُنَاطْ*
*939. صَالِحٌ* *انْ** يَكُونَ شَرْعٌ قَصَدَهْ....مِنْ جَلْبِ إِصْلَاحٍ وَدَفْعِ مَفْسَدَهْ*
*940. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَمْ يَنْضَبِطْ أَوْ مَا ظَهَرْ.....مُلَاز  مٌ وَهْوَ الْمَظِنَّةُ اعْتُبِرْ*
*941.* *وَقُسِّمَ** الْحُصُولُ لِلْمَقْصُودِ مِنْ...مَا شُرِعَ الْحُكْمُ لَهُ عِلْمًا وَظَنّْ*
*942. كَالْبَيْعِ وَالْقِصَاصِ أَوْ مُحْتَمِلَا.....ع  لَى السَّوَا كَحَدِّ خَمْرٍ مَثَلَا*
*943. أَوْ نَفْيُهُ أَرْجَحَ مِثْلُ أَنْ نَكَحْ.....آيِسَة   قَصْدَ وِلَادٍ وَالْأَصَحّْ*
*944. جَوَازُ تَعْلِيلٍ بِكُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا.....**مِثْلُ** جَوَازِ الْقَصْرِ إِذْ تَنَعَّمَا*
*945. وَإِنْ يَفُتْ قَطْعًا فَقِيلَ يُعْتَبَرْ......وَ  عِنْدَنَا الْأَصَحُّ مَا لَهُ أَثَرْ*
*946. فِيهِ تَعَبُّدٌ كَالِاسْتِبْرَا وَقَدْ......بَاعَ وَفي مَجْلِسِ بَيْعٍ اسْتَرَدّْ*
*947. أَوْ لَا مِثَالُهُ لُحُوقُ النَّسَبِ.....لِم  شْرِقِيٍّ زَوْجُهُ بِالْمَغْرِبِ*
*948. ثُمَّ الْمُنَاسِبُ ثَلاَثًا قُسِمَا.....مَا بِالضَّرُورِيِّ لَدَيْهِمْ وُسِمَا*
*949. وَبَعْدَهُ الْحَاجِيُّ فَالتَّحْسِينِي  ....فَذُو الضَّرُورَةِ كَحِفْظِ الدِّينِ*
*950. فَالنَّفْسِ فَالْعَقْلِ فَالَانْسَابِ فَمَالْ....وَالْع  ِرْضِ وَالْمُلْحَقُ مَا بِهِ اكْتِمَالْ*
*951. كَحَدِّ نَزْرِ مُسْكِرٍ وَالثَّانِي.....ب  يْعٌ فَإِيـجَارٌ وَقَدْ يُدَانِي*
*952. أَوَّلَهَا وَكَالْخِيَارِ مُكْمِلُهْ.....وَ  لثَّالِثُ الْمَعْرُوفُ لَا يُزَلْزِلُهْ*
*953. كَسَلْبِ عَبْدٍ مَنْصِبَ الشَّهَادَةِ.....  َلِيهِ مَا عَارَضَ كَالْكِتَابَةِ*
*954. ثُمَّ الْمُنَاسِبُ إِذَا يُعْتَبَرُ.....فِ * * عَيْنِ حُكْمٍ* *عَيْنُ** وَصْفٍ يَظْهَرُ*
*955. بِنَصٍّ اوْ إِجْمَاعٍ الْمُؤَثِّرُ.....  َوْ لَا بِأَنْ كَانَ بِهِ الْمُعْتَبَرُ*
*956. تَرْتِيبُ حُكْمِهِ عَلَى الْوَفْقِ وَلَوْ...**لِلْجِنْسِ في الْجِنْسِ مُلَائِمًا رَأَوْا*
*957. أَوْ ث**َ**بَتَ الْإِلْغَا فَلَا يُعَلَّلُ......بِه  ِ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُثْبَتَا فَالْمُرْسَلُ*
*958. وَمَالِكٌ يَقْبَلُ هَذَا مُطْلَقَا....وَاب  ْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي كَادَ أَنْ يُوَافِقَا*
*959. مَعَ الْمُنَادَاةِ عَلَيْهِ بِالنَّكِيرْ...و  مُطْلَقًا قَدْ رَدَّهُ الْجَمُّ الْغَفِيرْ*
*960. وَآخَرُونَ فِي الْعِبَادَاتِ وَمَا....دَلَّ عَلَى اعْتِبَارِهِ مَا قَدْ سَمَا*
*961. فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ وَهْوَ حَقٌّ قَطْعَا.....وَذَا  َ مَا لِلِاضْطِرَارِ يُرْعَى*
*962. مَصْلَحَةٌ كُلِّيَّةٌ قَطْعِيَّةُ.....و  شَرْطُ قَطْعِهَا رَآهُ الْحُجَّةُ*
*963. لِلْقَطْعِ بِالْقَوْلِ بِهِ لَا أَصْلِهِ....قَالَ وَظَنُّهُ الْقَوِي كَمِثْلِهِ*

----------


## فتح البارى

964. (مَسْأَلَةٌ) تَنْخَرِمُ الْمُنَاسَبَهْ .....إِذَا تُرَى مَفْسَدَةٌ مُصَاحِبَهْ
  965. رَاجِحَةٌ أَوِ اسْتَوَتْ وَقِيلَ لَا.....وَخُلْفُه   لَفْظِيٌّ اذْ لَا عَمَلَا
  966. (الشَّبَهُ)السَّادِسُ وَهْوَ مَرْتَبَهْ.....تُ  ْعَلُ بَيْنَ الطَّرْدِ وَالْمُنَاسَبَه  ْ
  967. وَقَالَ قَاضِيهِمْ هُوَ الْمُنَاسِبُ.....  ِتَبَعٍ وَكُلُّ قَوْمٍ جَانِبُ
  968. فَإِنْ قِيَاسُ عِلَّةٍ تَعَذَّرَا ..... فَالشَّافِعِيُّ حُجَّةً لَهُ يَرَى
  969. وَالصَّيْرَفِيّ  ُ وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَا......رَ  دَّا كَمَا لَوْ أَمْكَنَتْ وِفَاقَا
  970. أَعْلَاهُ قَيْسُ غَالِبِ الْأَشْبَاهِ فِي...حُكْمٍ وَوَصْفٍ ثُمَّ صُورِيٌّ يَفِي
  971. وَفَخْرُنَا حُصُولَهَا فِيمَا يُرَى.....عِلَّةً اوْ مُسْتَلْزِمًا لَهَا انْظُرَا
  972. . قُلْتُ: وَلَا يُعْتَمَدُ الصُّورِيُّ....عَ  نِ الْإِمَامِ الشَّافِعِي مَحْكِيُّ
  973. (الدَّوَرَانُ)حَيْثُ وَصْفٌ وُجِدَا.....يُوجَ  ُ حُكْمٌ وَلِفَقْدٍ فُقِدَا
  974. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ أَنَّهُ ظَنًّا مُفِيدْ......وَقِي  لَ بَلْ قَطْعًا وَقِيلَ لَا يُفِيدْ
  975. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَلْزَمُ الَّذِي اسْتَدَلّْ......نَ  فْيُ الَّذِي بِعِلَّةٍ مِنْهُ أَجَلّْ
  976. وَلَوْ سِوَى مُنَاظِرٍ وَالْمُعْتَرِضْ  ....إِنْ يُبْدِ وَصْفًا غَيْرَ ذَاكَ يَنْتَهِضْ
  977. جَانِبُ مُسْتَدِلِّهِ بِالتَّعْدِيَهْ  .......فَإِنْ يَكُنْ لِفَرْعِهِ مُعَدِّيَهْ
  978. يَضُرُّ عِنْدَ مَانِعٍ لِعِلَّتَيْنْ....  ..أَوْ آخَرٍ فَلْيُطْلَبِ التَّرْجِيحُ بَيْنْ
  979. تَقَارُنُ الْحُكْمِ لِوَصْفٍ(طَرْدُ)........وَالْأَكْث  رُونَ أَنَّهُ يُرَدُّ
  980. وَقِيلَ إِنْ قَرَنَهُ فِيمَا عَدَا......فَرْعِ النِّزَاعِ فَلْيُفِدْهَا أَبَدَا
  981. وَقِيلَ فِي فَرْدٍ وَقِيلَ لَمْ يُفِدْ......إِلَّا مُنَاظِرًا خِلَافَ الْمُجْتَهِدْ
  982. التَّاسِعُ(التَّنْقِيحُ لِلْمَنَاطِ) أَنْ ......يَدُلَّ ظَاهِرٌ عَلَى التَّعْلِيلِ عَنْ
  983. وَصْفٍ فَيُلْغَى ذَا عَنِ اعْتِبَارِ......خُ  صُوصِهِ بِالِاجْتِهَادِ الْجَارِي
  984. ثُمَّ يُنَاطُ بِالْأَعَمِّ أَوْ تُرَى......عِدَّةُ أَوْصَافٍ فَيُلْغَى مَا عَرَى
  985. إِثْبَاتُهُ الْعِلَّةَ فِي بَعْضِ الصُّوَرْ....تَحْ  قِيقُهُ وَمَا هُوَ التَّخْرِيجُ مَرّْ
  986. عَاشِرُهَا(إِلْغَاءُ فَارِقٍ)كَمَا......يُلْحَ  ُ في سِرَايَةِ الْعَبْدِ الْإِمَا
  987. وَهْوَ مَعَ الطَّرْدِ وَمَا قَدْ صَحِبَهْ...مِنْ دَوَرَانٍ قَصْدُهَا ضَرْبُ شَبَهْ
  988. إِذْ يَحْصُلُ الظَّنُّ بِهَا فِي الْجُمْلَةِ....مِ  نْ غَيْرِ تَعْيِينٍ لِنَوْعِ الْحِكْمَةِ
  خاتمة    
  989. لَيْسَ تَأَتِّي الْقَيْسِ مَعْ عِلِّيَةِ.....وَص  فٍ وَلَا عَجْزُكَ عَنْ إِفْسَادِ تِي
  990. دَلِيلَ عِلِّيَّتِهِ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ......وَ  الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُ وَالِاعْجَازِ وَضَحْ
  القوادح
  991. (النَّقْضُ) أَيْ تَخَلُّفٌ لِلْحُكْمِ عَنْ....عِلِّيَّة  ٍ يَقْدَحُ فِيهَا كَيْفَ عَنّْ
  992. وَالْحَنَفِيُّ لَا وَتَخْصِيصَ الْعِلَلْ....سَمّ  َى وَقِيلَ قَادِحٌ كَيْفَ حَصَلْ 
  993. إِلَّا لِفَقْدِ شَرْطٍ اوْ لِمَانِعِ........وَ  قِيلَ إِلَّا لَهُمَا أَوْ وَاقِعِ
  994. في مَعْرِضِ اسْتِثْنَاءٍ اوْ نُصَّتْ بِمَا..لَا يَقْبَلُ التَّأْوِيلَ وَالْفَخْرُ اعْتَمَى
  995. إِلَّا عَلَى مَذَاهِبٍ مُعَمِّمَهْ .......وُرُودُهَا وَقِيلَ فِي الْمُحَرِّمَهْ
  996. وَقِيلَ فِي مَنْصُوصَةٍ يَقْدَحُ لَا......خِلَافِهَ  ا وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ جَلَا
  997. وَقِيلَ فِي الْمَنْصُوصِ لَا بِظَاهِرِ......عَا  مٍ وَفِي سِوَاهُ لَا لِلْغَابِرِ
  998. وَالْخُلْفُ في الْأَصَحِّ مَعْنَوِيُّ........  عَلَيْهِ نَحْوُ خَرْمِهَا مَبْنِيُّ
  999. جَوَابُهُ مَنْعُ وُجُودِ الْعِلَّةِ.......أ  وِ انْتِفَاءِ الْحُكْمِ فِي الْمُورَدَةِ
  1000. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَذْهَبَ مُسْتَدِلِّهَا..  ....وَذِكْرُ مَانِعٍ لِمَنْ يَبْذُلُهَا
  1001. وَالْأَكْثَرُ الْمَنْعُ مِنِ اسْتِدْلَالِ......  .عَلَى وُجُودِهَا لِلِانْتِقَالِ
  1002. ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ دَلِيلُ.......بِال  قَدْحِ أَوْلَى مِنْهُ لَا نُحِيلُ
  1003. وَإِنْ عَلَى وُجُودِهَا مَنِ اسْتَدَلّْ...دَل  َ بِمَلْزُومِ الْوُجُودِ في مَحَلّْ
  1004. نَقْضٍ وَأَبْدَى مَنْعَهُ فَقَالَا......لِيَ  نْتَقِضْ دَلِيلُكَ انْتِقَالَا
  1005. فَالْحَقُّ لَا يُسْمَعْ وَإِنْ قَالَ اقْبَلِ....يَلْزَ  مُ إِمَّا نَقْضُهَا أَوِ الدَّلِي
  1006. وَفِي إِقَامَةِ دَلِيلِهِ عَلَى....تَخَلُّف  ِ الْحُكْمِ الْخِلَافُ اللَّذْ خَلَا
  1007. وَفِي وُجُوبِ الِاحْتِرَازِ الْمُنْتَقَى...ث  الِثُهَا عَلَى الْخُصُومِ مُطْلَقَا
1008. وَغَيْرُ مُسْتَثْنَى قَوَاعِدَ شُهِرْ......لِنَاظ  ِرٍ وَقِيلَ أَوْ لَمْ يَشْتَهِرْ
  1009. وَمُدَّعِي الْإِثْبَاتِ وَالنَّفْيِ عَلَى .....فَرْدٍ وَلَوْ غَيْرَ مُعَيَّنٍ جَلَا
  1010. يُنْقَضُ بِالْعَامِ مِنَ النَّفْيِ وَمِنْ.....إِثْبَ  تِهِ وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْعَكْسِ زُكِنْ
  1011. (الْكَسْرُ) وَهْوَ نَقْضُهُ الْمَكْسُورُ....ل  ِنَقْضِ مَعْنًى قَدْحُهُ الْمَشْهُورُ
  1012. إِسْقَاطُهُ بَعْضَ الَّذِي قَدْ عَلَّلَا.....إِمّ  ا مَعَ الْإِبْدَالِ أَوْ مَا أَبْدَلَا
  1013. نَحْوُ صَلَاةٌ وَاجِبٌ قَضَاؤُهَا....فَم  ِثْلُ أَمْنٍ وَاجِبٌ أَدَاؤُهَا
  1014. يُلْغِي خُصُوصَ هَذِهِ الْمُعْتَرِضُ....  .فَمُبْدِلٌ عِبَادَةً يَنْتَقِضُ
  1015. بِصَوْمِ حَائِضٍ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُبْدِلِ.....لَمْ يَبْقَ إِلَّا وَاجِبٌ وَمَا يَلِي 
  1016. وَلَيْسَ كُلُّ وَاجِبِ الْقَضَاءِ......كَ  حَائِضٍ مُسْتَلْزِمَ الْأَدَاءِ

----------


## فتح البارى

قال الديماني: 
وَجَازَ نَسْخُ الرَّسْمِ دُونَ الْحُكْمِ....كَال  شَّيْخُ وَالشَّيْخَةِ دُوْنَ الرَّجْمِ
وَعَكْسُهُ كَعِدَّةِ الْوَفَاةِ......وَ  نَسْخُ كُلٍّ في الرَّضَاعِ آتِي
وَالنَّسْخُ دُونَ بَدَلٍ كَمَا في.....صَدَقَةِ النَّجوَى عَلَى خِلاَفِ
وَجَازَ بِالأَخَفِّ دُونَ مَيْنِ ..... كَالصَّبْرِ مَعْ عَشَرَةٍ بِاثْنَيْنِ
 أوبَدَلٍ أَغْلَظَ كَالتَّخْيِيْرِ في ..... صَوْمٍ وَفِدْيَةٍ بِصَوْم ٍاقتُفِي

الميزة في هذه الأبيات هي الأمثلة.

----------


## فتح البارى

1017. (تَخَلُّفُ الْعَكْسِ) مِنَ الْقَوَادِحِ....ف  ِي قَوْلِ مَنْعِ عِلَّتَيْنِ الرَّاجِحِ
  1018. وَالْعَكْسُ حَدُّهُ انْتِفَاءُ الْحُكْمِ.....لِن  فْيِهَا أَعْنِي انْتِفَاءَ الْعِلْمِ
  1019. إِذْ عَدَمُ الدَّلِيلِ لَيْسَ يَلْزَمُ.......مِن  هُ لِمَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْعَدَمُ
  1020. (وَعَدَمُ التَّأْثِيرِ) أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ لَا........مُنَاسِب  ٌ وَإِنَّمَا ذَا دَخَلَا
  1021. قِيَاسَ مَعْنًى وَالَّذِي لَا يُجْمَعُ.....وَلَ  ْ يَكُنْ نُصَّ وَذَاكَ أَرْبَعُ
  1022. فِي الْوَصْفِ أَيْ بِكَوْنِهِ طَرْدِيَّا.....وَ  لْأَصْلِ بَيْعٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَرْئِيَّا
  1023. فَبَاطِلٌ كَالطَّيْرِ فِي الْهَوَاءِ .....يُقَالُ لَا تَأْثِيرَ لِلتَّرَائِي
  1024. فَعَجْزُ تَسْلِيمٍ كَفَى وَالْحَاصِلُ.....  ِي الْأَصْلِ قَدْ عَارَضَ هَذَا الْقَائِلُ
  1025. وَالْحُكْمُ وَهْوَ أَضْرُبٌ قَدْ لَا يَكُونْ....فِي ذِكْرِهِ فَائِدَةٌ كَمُشْرِكُونْ
  1026. قَدْ أَتْلَفُوا مَالًا بِدَارِ الْحَرْبِ.....فَل  ا ضَمَانَ لَاحِقٌ كَالْحَرْبِي
  1027. فَدَارُ حَرْبٍ عِنْدَهُمْ طَرْدٌ فَلَا....فَائِدَة  ٌ فَذَا يُضَاهِي الْأَوَّلَا
  1028. لِأَنَّهُ طَالَبَ بِالتَّأْثِيرِ..  .....وَقَدْ يَكُونُ قَيْدُهُ ضَرُورِي
  1029. عِبَادَةٌ بِحَجَرٍ تَعَلَّقَتْ.......  َقَبْلَهَا مَعْصِيَةٌ مَا سَبَقَتْ
  1030. فَلْيَعْتَبِرْ تَعَدُّدَ الْأَحْجَارِ......مُسْتَجْمِرٌ كَعَدَدِ الْجِمَارِ
  1031. فَقَوْلُهُ مَعْصِيَةٌ مَا قُدِّمَا......لَيْ  سَ لَهُ التَّأْثِيرُ فِي كِلَيْهِمَا
  1032. لَكِنَّهُ احْتِيجَ لِذِكْرِهِ هُنَا.....خَوْفَ انْتِقَاضِهِ بِرَجْمِ مَنْ زَنَا
  1033. وَقَدْ يُفِيدُ لَا ضَرُورِيًّا فَإِنْ....لَمْ تُغْتَفَرْ تِلْكَ وَإِلَّا الْخُلْفَ دِنْ
  1034. مِثَالُهُ مَفْرُوضَةٌ كَالظُّهْرِ......ف  َلَمْ يَجِبْ إِذْنُ إِمَامِ الْعَصْرِ
  1035. فَقَوْلُهُ مَفْرُوضَةٌ حَشْوٌ مَتَى....يَحْذِفْ  هُ لَمْ يُنْقَضْ بِشَيْءٍ وَأَتَى
  1036. بِهِ لِكَيْ أَصْلًا بِفَرْعٍ قَرَّبَهْ.....تَق  وِيَةً لِمَا حَوَى مِنَ الشَّبَهْ
  1037. رَابِعُهَا فِي الْفَرْعِ مِثْلُ تَعْقِدُ .....بِنَفْسِهَا لِغَيْرِ كُفْءٍ يَفْسُدُ
  1038. وَهْوَ كَثَانٍ إِذْ لِغَيْرِ الْكُفْءِ لَا......يُؤَثِّرُ التَّقْيِيدُ وَلْيَرْجِعْ إِلَى
  1039. تَنَازُعٍ فِي الْفَرْضِ تَخْصِيصُ صُوَرْ...مِنَ النِّزَاعِ بِالْحِجَاجِ وَالنَّظَرْ
  1040. وَجَائِزٌ ثَالِثُهَا مَعَ الْبِنَا.....أَيْ غَيْرَ ذِي الْفَرْضِ عَلَيْهِ قَدْ بَنَى
  1041. (الْقَلْبُ) دَعْوَى أَنَّ مَا اسْتَدَلَّ بِهْ...فِيهَا عَلَى ذَاكَ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ نَبِهْ
  1042. وَمُمْكِنٌ تَسْلِيمُ صِحَّةٍ مَعَهْ......وَقِيل  َ تَصْحِيحٌ وَقِيلَ مَنَعَهْ
  1043. وَاقْبَلْ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ لَا مُفَاوَضَهْ.....ف  إِنْ يُسَلِّمْ صِحَّةً مُعَارَضَهْ
  1044. أَوْ لَا فَقَادِحٌ وَقِيلَ شَاهِدُ........زُور  ٍ عَلَيْهِ وَلَهُ فَفَاسِدُ
1045. وَمِنْهُ مَا صَحَّحَ رَأْيَ الْقَالِبِ....مَع  ْ كَوْنِهِ أَبْطَلَ رَأْيَ الصَّاحِبِ
  1046. صَرِيحًا اوْ لَا فَمِثَالُ الْأَوَّلِ......عَ  قْدٌ بِحَقِّ غَيْرِهِ وَلَا يَلِي
  1047. فَلاَ تَرَاهُ كَالشِّرَا مُعْتَبَرَا.......  ُقَالُ عَقْدٌ فَيَصِحُّ كَالشِّرَا
  1048. وَالثَّانِ لُبْثٌ لَا يَكُونُ قُرْبَهْ......بِنَ  فْسِهِ فَلِلْوُقُوفِ أَشْبَهْ
  1049. فَقُلْ فَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ الصَّوْمُ كَذَا....وَمِنْهُ مَا يُورَدُ إِبْطَالًا لِذَا
  1050. مُصَرِّحًا عُضْوٌ فَلَا يَكْفِي أَقَلّْ....مُطْلَ  قِ الِاسْمِ مِثْلُ وَجْهٍ فَلْيُقَلْ
  1051. فَمِثْلُهُ بِالرُّبْعِ لَا يُقَدَّرُ .......أَوْ لَا كَعَقْدِ عِوَضٍ يُعْتَبَرُ
  1052. مَعْ جَهْلِ مَا عُوِّضَ كَالْأَنْكِحَةِ  .....فَقُلْ فَلَا نَشْرِطْ خِيَارَ الرُّؤْيَةِ
  1053. وَمِنْهُ-وَالْقَاضِي لَهُ لَا يَقْتَفِي-...(قَلْبُ الْمُسَاوَاةِ) كَقَوْلِ الْحَنَفِي
  1054. طَهَارَةٌ بِمَائِعٍ فَلَا تَجِبْ......نِيَّت  ُهَا مِثْلُ نَجَاسَةٍ تُصِبْ
  1055. فَقُلْ لَهُ فَيَسْتَوِي جَامِدُهَا.....وَ  َائِعٌ وَأَصْلُكُمْ شَاهِدُهَا
  1056. (الْقَوْلُ بِالْمُوجَبِ) فِي التَّنْزِيلِ......  شَاهِدُهُ التَّسْلِيمُ لِلدَّلِيلِ
  1057. مَعَ بَقَا النِّزَاعِ فِيمَا ثُقِّلَا........قَت  ْلٌ بِمَا يَقْتُلُ غَالِبًا فَلَا
  1058. يُنَافِرُ الْقِصَاصَ كَالْحَرْقِ يُقَالْ.....مُسَل  َمٌ وَلَيْسَ يَقْتَضِي بِحَالْ
  1059. وَقَوْلُنَا تَفَاوُتُ الْوَسَائِلِ......  لَا يَمْنَعُ الْقِصَاصَ فِي التَّثَاقُلِ
  1060. كَالْمُتَوَسَّل  ِ إِلَيْهِ فَيُقَالْ......مُس  َلَّمٌ وَغَيْرُ لَازِمٍ بِحَالْ
  1061. وُجُودُ شَرْطِهِ وَمُقْتَضِيهِ .....وَالْخَصْمَ صَدِّقْ فِي الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِ
  1062. إِذَا يَقُولُ لَيْسَ هَذَا مَأْخَذِي.....وَا  ْمُسْتَدِلُّ إِنْ تَرَاهُ يَنْبِذِ
  1063. بَعْضَ كَلَامٍ غَيْرِ مَشْهُورٍ وَقَدْ....خَافَ بِهِ الْمَنْعَ عَلَيْهِ ذَا وَرَدْ

----------


## فتح البارى

1064. وَ(الْقَدْحُ)فِي الظُّهُورِ وَالْمُنَاسَبَه  ْ...وَفِي صَلَاحِيَةِ حُكْمٍ صَاحَبَهْ
1065. لِكَوْنِهِ يُفْضِي إِلَى الْقَصْدِ وَفِي....ضَبْطٍ جَوَابُهَا بَيَانُ مَا خَفِي
1066. (الْفَرْقُ) رَاجِعٌ إِلَى الْمُعَارَضَهْ..  .فِي الْأَصْلِ أَوْ فِي الْفَرْعِ لَا مُفَاوَضَهْ
1067. وَقِيلَ فِي كِلَيْهِمَا وَالرَّاجِحُ....و  َإِنْ سُؤَالَانِ نَقُلْهُ قَادِحُ
1068. وَأَنَّهُ يُمْنَعُ تَعْدَادُ الْأُصُولْ.....وَ  ِنْ بِمَنْعِ عِلَّتَيْنِ لَا نَقُولْ
1069. وَمَنْ يُجَوِّزْ قَالَ يَكْفِي لَوْ فُرِقْ...مِنْ وَاحِدٍ ثَالِثُهَا لَا إِنْ لَحِقْ
1070. بِكُلِّهَا ثُمَّ اقْتِصَارُ الْمُسْتَدِلّْ..  .عَلَى جَوَابِ وَاحِدٍ خُلْفٌ نُقِلْ
1071. ثُمَّ (فَسَادُ الْوَضْعِ) أَنْ لَا يُوْجَدَا....دَلِ  يلُهُ بِالْهَيْئَةِ الَّتِي بَدَا
1072. صَلَاحُهَا لِلِاعْتِبَارِ فِي أَنْ......يُرَتَّب  َ الْحُكْمُ بِهِ وَيُقْرَنْ
1073. كَالْأَخْذِ لِلتَّخْفِيفِ وَالتَّوْسِعَةِ  ...وَالنَّفْيِ وَالْإِثْبَاتِ مِنْ أَضْدَادِ تِي
1074. وَمِنْهُ تَحْقِيقُ اعْتِبَارِ الْجَامِعِ....فِي ضِدِّ حُكْمِهِ بِلَا مُنَازِعِ
1075. أَوْ فِيهِ نَصٌّ وَجَوَابُ السَّالِكْ.....تَ  ْرِيرُهُ لِكَوْنِهِ كَذَلِكْ
1076. (فَسَادُ الِاعْتِبَارِِ) أَنْ يُخَالِفَا....إِج  ْمَاعًا اوْ نَصًّا وَمِمَّا سَلَفَا
1077. أَعَمُّ وَالتَّقْدِيـمُ وَالتَّأْخِيرُ..  ...عَنِ الْمُنُوعَاتِ لَهُ تَخْيِيرُ
1078. جَوَابُهُ بِالطَّعْنِ وَالتَّأْوِيلِ..  ...وَالْمَنْعِ أَوْ عَارَضَ بِالدَّلِيلِ
1079. ثُمَّ (الْمُطَالَبَةُ بِالتَّصْحِيحِ).  ....لِعِلَّةٍ تَقْدَحُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ
1080. جَوَابُهُ إِثْبَاتُ ذَاكَ عِلَّهْ....وَمِنْ  هُ أَنْ يَمْنَعَ وَصْفَ الْعِلَّهْ
1081. كَفَّارَةٌ لِلزَّجْرِ عَنْ جِمَاعِ....يُحْذَ  رُ فِي الصَّوْمِ فَبِالْوِقَاعِ
1082. تَعَيَّنَ اخْتِصَاصُهَا كَالْحَدِّ....يُق  َالُ بَلْ عَنْ فِطْرِهِ الْمُشْتَدِّ
1083. جَوَابُهُ لِلِاعْتِبَارِ وَضَّحَا.....مُحَ  ِّقًا إِذْ خَصْمُهُ قَدْ نَقَّحَا
1084. وَمِنْهُ مَنْعُ حُكْمِ الَاصْلِ ثُمَّ فِي....قَطْعٍ بِهِ ثَالِثُهَا غَيْرُ الْخَفِي
1085. رَابِعُهَا اعْتِبَارُ عُرْفٍ لِلْبَلَدْ....وَق  ِيلَ لَا يُسْمَعُ ثُمَّ الْمُعْتَمَدْ
1086. إِنْ يُقِمِ الدَّلِيلَ لَا يَنْقَطِعُ....مُع  ْتَرِضٌ بَلْ لِاعْتِرَاضٍ يَرْجِعُ
1087. وَقْدْ يُجَاءُ بِمُنُوعٍ فَصْلِ....كَلَمْ نُسَلِّمْ لَكَ حُكْمَ الْأَصْلِ
1088. سَلَّمْتُهُ دُونَ قِيَاسٍ يَحْصُلُ.....سَلّ  مْتُهُ لَا أَنَّهُ مُعَلَّلُ
1089. سَلَّمْتُهُ لَا أَنَّ هَذَا عِلَّتُهْ....سَلّ  َمْتُ لَا الْوُجُودَ لَا تَعْدِيَتُهْ
1090. سَلَّمْتُ لَا وُجُودَهُ فِي الْفَرْعِ...ثُمّ   يُجَابُ كُلُّهَا بِالدَّفْعِ
1091. وَمِنْ هُنَا يُعْرَفُ لِلْوُعَاةِ......ج  َوَازُ إِيرَادِ مُعَارَضَاتِ
1092. وَلَوْ مِنَ انْوَاعٍ وَلَوْ تَرتَّبَتْ....وَه  ْيَ الَّتِي فِي ذِكْرِ تَالِيهَا ثَبَتْ
1093. تَسْلِيمُ مَتْلُوٍّ عَلَى التَّقْدِيرِ....و  َالثَّالِثُ التَّفْصِيلُ فِي الْمَذْكُورِ
1094. ثُمَّ (اخْتِلَافُ ضَابِطٍ فِي الْفَرْعِ....وَال  ْأَصْلِ) إِذْ لَا ثِقَةٌ بِالْجَمْعِ
1095. جَوَابُهُ بِأَنَّهُ الْمُشْتَرَكُ .....أَوْ أَنَّ الِافْضَاءَ سَوَاءً يُدْرَكُ
1096. وَالِاعْتِرَاضَ  اتُ لِمَنْعٍ تَرْجِعُ.....وَقَ  ْلَهَا اسْتِفْسَارُهُ يَطَّلِعُ
1097. طَلَبُهُ بَيَانَ مَعْنًى يَحْصُلُ....حَيْث  ُ غَرِيبٌ لَفْظُهُ أَوْ مُجْمَلُ
1098. ثُمَّ عَلَى مُعْتَرِضٍ فِيمَا اصْطُفِي....بَيَا  نُ هَذَيْنِ وَلَمْ يُكَلَّفِ
1099. ذِكْرَ اسْتِوَا مَحَامِلٍ وَلْيُثْبِتِ...ب  أَنَّ الَاصْلَ عَدمُ التَّفَاوُتِ
1100. وَالْمُسْتَدِلّ  ُ فَقْدَ ذَيْنِ يُظْهِرُ...أَوْ بِاحْتِمَالٍ لَفْظَهُ يُفَسِّرُ
1101. لَا بِسِوَى مُحْتَمَلٍ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ...وَف  ي قَبُولِ مُدَّعَاهُ أَنْ وَضَحْ
1102. فِي قَصْدِهِ دَفْعًا لِإِجْمَالٍ يُوَافْ...لِعَدَ  ِ الظُّهُورِ فِي الْغَيْرِ خِلَافْ
1103. آخِرُهَا(التَّق  سِيمُ)كَوْنُ اللَّفْظِ ذَا.....تَرَدُّدٍ بَيْنَ احْتِمَالَيْنِ إِذَا
1104. بَعْضُهُمَا يُمْنَعُ وَالْمُخْتَارُ..  ...وُرُودُهُ وَرَدُّهُ يُصَارُ
1105. اللَّفْظُ مَوْضُوعٌ لَهُ لَوْ عُرْفَا.....أَوْ ظَاهِرٌ وَلَوْ دَلِيلٌ يُلْفَى
تذنيب
1106. الْمَنْعُ لَا يَعْتَرِضُ الْحِكَايَهْ.....  َلِ الدَّلِيلَ وَهْوَ قَبْلَ الْغَايَهْ
1107. لِبَعْضِهِ مُجَرَّدًا أَوْ عَارَضَهْ......مُس  ْتَنِدًا وَسَمِّهِ الْمُنَاقَضَهْ
1108. وَالِاحْتِجَاجُ مِنْهُ لِلَّذِي مَنَعْ...غَصْبٌ مُحَقِّقُ الْخِلَافِ مَا اسْتَمَعْ
1109. أَوْ بَعْدُ مَعْ مَنْعِ دَلِيلِهِ عَلَى....تَخَلُّف  ِ الْحُكْمِ فَنَقْضٌ أُجْمِلَا
1110. أَوْ لَا وَقَدْ دَلَّ بِمَا قَدْ نَاقَضَهْ....ثُبُ  وتُ مَدْلُولٍ فَذَا الْمُعَارَضَهْ
1111. كَمِثْلِ مَا قُلْتَ وَإِنْ عَلَيْهِ.......دَل  َ فَعِنْدِي فِيهِ مَا يَنْفِيهِ
1112. وَانْقَلَبَ الْمُورِدُ مُسْتَدِلَّا....و  َيَدْفَعُ الْمَمْنُوعُ بِاللَّذْ دَلَّا
1113. فَإِنْ يَعُدْ لِمَنْعِهِ كَمَا مَضَى....وَهَكَذَ  ا حَتَّى إِذَا الْأَمْرُ اقْتَضَى
1114. إِفْحَامَ مُسْتَدِلِّهِ إِنِ انْقَطَعْ....بِكَ  ثْرَةِ الْمُنُوعِ أَوْ حَتَّى وَقَعْ
1115. إِلْزَامُ خَصْمٍ بِانْتِهَاءِ الْمَانِعِ.....إِ  َى ضَرُورِي أَوْ يَقِينِي شَائِعِ
خَـاتِـمَـةٌ
1116. إِنَّ الْقِيَاسَ مِنْ أُمُورِ الدِّينِ......ثَال  ِثُهَا إِنْ كَانَ ذَا تَعيِينِ
1117. وَمِنْ أُصُولِ الْفِقْهِ في الْمُشْتَهِرِ....  .وَحُكْمُهُ قَالَ أَبُو الْمُظَفَّرِ
1118. يُقَالُ فِيهِ دِينُهُ تَعَالَى......وَال  ْمُصْطَفَى وَلَا يُقَالُ قَالَا
1119. فَرْضُ كِفَايَةٍ لِقَوْمٍ كَمَلَهْ.....عَيْ  ٌ عَلَى مُجْتَهِدٍ يَحْتَاجُ لَهْ
1120. وَهْوَ جَلِيٌّ مَا بِقَطْعٍ انْتَفَى ....فَارِقُهُ أَوِ احْتِمَالٌ ضُعِّفَا
1121. خِلَافُهُ الْخَفِي وَقِيلَ ذَا الشَّبَهْ....وَوَ  اضِحٌ بَيْنَهُمَا ذُو مَرْتَبَهْ
1122. وَقِيلَ ذَا الْمُسَاوِ وَالْجَلِيُّ....ق  ِيَاسُ الَاوْلَى الْأَدْوَنُ الْخَفِيُّ
1123. ثُمَّ قِيَاسُ الْعِلَّةِ الْمُصَرَّحُ......  فِيهِ بِهَا وَمَا بِهِ يُصَرَّحُ
1124. بِلَازِمِ الْعِلَّةِ فَالْآثَارِهَا..  .......فَحُكْمِهَا فَلِلدَّلَالَةِ انْتَهَى
1125. وَمَا بِمَعْنَى الْأَصْلِ عِنْدَ الْحَاذِقِ....مَا كَانَ فِيهِ الْجَمْعُ نَفْيَ الْفَارِقِ

----------


## فتح البارى

> 1124. بِلَازِمِ الْعِلَّةِ فَالْآثَارِهَا..  .......فَحُكْم  ِهَا فَلِلدَّلَالَةِ انْتَهَى


أرجو من الإشراف أن يعدلها

----------


## فتح البارى

1089. سَلَّمْتُهُ لَا أَنَّ هَذَا عِلَّتُهْ....سَلّ  َمْتُ لَا الْوُجُودَ لَا تَعْدِيَتُهْ

دار نقاش حول ضبط هذا البيت في المشاركة رقم (142) وما بعدها

----------


## فتح البارى

*الكتاب الخامس في الاستدلال*
*1126. وَهْوَ دَلِيلٌ لَيْسَ نَصًّا وَاتِّفَاقْ..وَل  َا قِيَاسًا نَحْوُ عَكْسٍ وَكَبَاقْ*
*1127. نَحْوُ الدَّلِيلُ يَقْتَضِي أَنْ لَا وَقَدْ..خُولِفَ فِي كَذَا لِمَعْنًى قَدْ فُقِدْ*
*1128. هُنَا فَأَبْقِهِ لِذَاكَ الْمَسْلَكِ....وَ  كَانْتِفَا الْحُكْمِ لِنَفْيِ الْمُدْرَكِ*
*1129. كَالْحُكْمُ يَسْتَدْعِي وَإِلَّا لَزِمَا....تَكْلِ  يفُ غَافِلٍ دَلِيلًا مُلْزِمَا*
*1130. وَلَا دَلِيلَ هَهُنَا بِالسَّبْرِ أَوْ ...أَصْلٍ وَمِنْهُ فِي الَّذِي الْبَعْضُ رَأَوْا*
*1131. قَدْ وُجِدَ الْمَانِعُ أَوْ مَا يَقْتَضِي...أَوْ فُقِدَ الشَّرْطُ وَهَذَا* *مَا ارْتُضِي*
*1132. وَمِنْهُ الِاسْتِقْرَاءُ ثُمَّ ذُو التَّمَامْ...بِا  ْكُلِّ إِلَّا صُورَةَ النِّزَاعِ دَامْ*
*1133. حُجَّتُهُ قَطْعِيَّةٌ لِلْأَكْثَرِ....و  َنَاقِصٌ أَيْ بِكَثِيرِ الصُّوَرِ*
*1134. ظَنِّيَّةٌ وَسَمِّ هَذَا تُصِبِ....إِلْحَا  قَ فَرْدٍ بِالْأَعَمِّ الْأَغْلَبِ*
*1135. وَمِنْهُ الِاسْتِصْحَابُ قَالَ الْعُلَمَا..يُحْ  تَجُّ بِاسْتِصْحَابِ أَصْلٍ عُدِمَا*
*1136. وَالنَّصِّ وَالْعُمُومِ حَتَّى يَرِدَا....مُغَيّ  ِرٌ وَمَا بِهِ الشَّرْعُ بَدَا*
*1137. دَلَّ عَلَى ثُبُوتِهِ لِسَبَبِهْ.....وَ  لْخُلْفُ فِي الْأَخِيرِ غَيْرُ مُشْتَبِهْ*
*1138. ثَالِثُهَا فِي الدَّفْعِ دُونَ الرَّفْعِ....وَقِ  يلَ إِنْ مُعَارِضٌ ذُو مَنْعِ*
*1139. مِنْ ظَاهِرٍ وَقِيلَ ظَاهِرٌ غَلَبْ...فَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَقِيلَ ذُو سَبَبْ*
*1140. كَقُلَّتَيْنِ بَالَ نَحْوُ الظَّبْيِ بِهْ....وَشُكَّ مَعْ تَغْيِيرِهِ فِي سَبَبِهْ*
*1141. وَقِيلَ إِنْ عَهْدٌ يَطُلْ فَلْيُعْتَمَدْ..  .أَصْلٌ وَإِلَّا لَا وَهَذَا الْمُعْتَمَدْ*
*1142. وَامْنَعْ لِسَحْبِ حَالِ الِاتِّفَاقِ فِي...مَحَلِّ خُلْفٍ وَرَآهُ الصَّيْرَفِي*
*1143. فَحَدُّ الِاسْتِصْحَابِ فِي ذَا الشَّانِ...ثُبُو  ُ أَمْرٍ فِي الزَّمَانِ الثَّانِي*
*1144. لِكَوْنِهِ فِي الزَّمَنِ الْغَبِيرِ.....لِ  َقْدِ مَا يَصْلُحُ لِلتَّغْيِيرِ*
*1145. أَمَّا الَّذِي فِي أَوَّلٍ مَصْحُوبُ....لِكَ  وْنِهِ فِي الثَّانِ فَالْمَقْلُوبُ*
*1146. وَقَدْ يُقَالُ فِيهِ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنِ....الثَّاب  ِتُ الْيَوْمَ بِذَاكَ الزَّمَنِ*
*1147. لَكَانَ غَيْرَ ثَابِتٍ فَيَقْضِي......بِأ  َنَّهُ لِلْآنَ غَيْرُ مَقْضِي*
*مسألة*
*1148. لَا يُطْلَبُ الدَّلِيلُ مِمَّنْ قَدْ نَفَى....إِنِ ادَّعَى عِلْمًا ضَرُورِيًّا* *وَفَى*
*1149. أَوْ لَا يُطَالَبْ بِدَلِيلٍ فِي الْأَبَرّْ....وَا  لْأَخْذُ بِالْأَقَلِّ فِي الْإِجْمَاعِ مَرّْ*
*1150. وَفِي وُجُوبِ الْأَخْذِ بِالْأَخَفِّ أَوْ...أَشَدِّهَ   أَوْ لَا وَلَا خُلْفٌ حَكَوْا*
*مسألة*
*1151. اخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ كَانَ قَبْلَ الْبِعْثَةِ.....ن  بِيُّنَا مُكَلَّفًا بِشِرْعَةِ*
*1152.* *وَاخْتَلَفَ** الْمُثْبِتُ قِيلَ مُوسَى...آدَمُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ نُوحٌ عِيسَى*
*1153.* *وَالْمُرتَضَى** الْوَقْفُ هُنَا وَأَصْلَا...وَال  مَنْعُ بَعْدَ الْوَحْيِ لَكِنْ نَقْلَا*
*مسألة*
*1154. الْحُكْمُ قَبْلَ الشَّرْعِ فِي ذِي النَّفْعِ...وَال  ُّرِّ قَدْ مَرَّ وَبَعْدَ الشَّرْعِ*
*1155. رُجِّحَ أَنَّ الْأَصْلَ تَحْرِيمُ الْمَضَارّْ...وَ  لْحِلُّ فِي ذِي النَّفْعِ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ صَارْ*
*1156. إِلَى خُصُوصِهِ بِغَيْرِ الْمَالِ......فَذَ  اكَ حَظْرٌ بِالْحَدِيثِ الْعَالِي=*
*قال الأشموني في البدر اللامع:*
*[إِنَّ دِمَاءَكُمْ ...لِآخِرِ الْخَبَرْ .... قُلْتُ: وَفِي اسْتِثْنَائِهِ هَذَا نَظَرْ]*
*مسألة*
*1157. الْأَكْثَرُونَ لَيْسَ الِاسْتِحْسَانُ  ....بِحُجَّةٍ وَخَالَفَ النُّعْمَانُ*
*1158. وَحَدُّهُ قِيلَ دَلِيلٌ يَنْقَدِحْ....فِي نَفْسِهِ وَبِاللِّسَانِ لَا يَصِحّْ*
*1159. وَرُدَّ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ تَحَقُّقُ....فَلْ  يُعْتَبَرْ أَوْ لَا فَلَا مُتَّفَقُ*
*1160. وَقِيلَ بَلْ هُوَ الْعُدُولُ عَنْ قِيَاسْ...إِلَى أَشَدَّ وَهْوَ أَمْرٌ لَا الْتِبَاسْ*
*1161. وَقِيلَ أَنْ يُعْدَلَ عَنْ حُكْمِ الدَّلِيلْ ...لِعَادَةٍ وَفِي جَوَابِ ذَاكَ قِيلْ*
*1162. بِأَنَّهَا إِنْ ثَبَتَتْ حَقًّا فَقَدْ......قَامَ دَلِيلُهَا وَإِلَّا فَلْتُرَدّْ*
*1163. فَإِنْ يُحَقَّقْ مِنْهُ مَا تُنُوزِعَا....فِي  هِ فَمَنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا شَرَّعَا*
*1164. وَلَيْسَ مَا اسْتَحْسَنَ مِنْ* *مُخْتَلِفِ**....الشَّافِعِي كَحَلِفٍ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ*
*مسألة*
*1165. قَوْلُ الصَّحَابِيِّ عَلَى الصَّحَابِي...لَ  ْسَ بِحُجَّةٍ عَلَى الصَّوَابِ*
*1166. وَلَا سِوَاهُ وَعَنِ السُّبْكِيِّ.....  َالْفَخْرِ إِلَّا فِي التَّعَبُّدِيِّ*
*1167. وَأَكْثَرُ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ بِامْتِنَاعْ....ت  َقْلِيدِهِ وَنَفْسُ الَامْرِ لَا نِزَاعْ*
*1168. وَقِيلَ حُجَّةٌ عَلَى الْقَيْسِ وَفَى...وَكَالدّ  لِيلَيْنِ إِذَا مَا اخْتَلَفَا*
*1169. وَقِيلَ بَلْ دُونَ الْقِيَاسِ ثُمَّ فِي...تَخْصِيصِه   الْعُمُومَ قَوْلَانِ قُفِي*
*1170. وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُشْهَرْ وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُنَافْ...قَيْسً   وَقِيلَ مَعَ تَقْرِيبٍ يُوَافْ*
*1171. وَقِيلَ قَوْلُ الصَّاحِبَيْنِ الْكُمَّلِ....قِي  لَ* *وَعُثْمَانَ وَقِيلَ مَعْ عَلِي*
*1172. أَمَّا وِفَاقُ الشَّافِعِيِّ زَيْدَا.....إِرْث  ا فَلِلدَّلَيلِ لَا تَقْلِيدَا*
*مسألة*
*1173. إِلْهَامُنَا لَيْسَ لِفَقْدِ الثِّقَةِ.....مِن   غَيْرِ مَعْصُومٍ بِهِ بِحُجَّةِ*
*1174. وَبَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْجَبْرِ قَدْ رَآهُ...وَالسُّه  رَوَرْدِي خَصَّ مَنْ حَوَاهُ*
*1175. إِيقَاعُهُ في الْقَلْبِ مَا يَثْلُجُ لَهْ.....بِهِ يَخُصُّ اللهُ مَنْ قَدْ كَمَّلَهْ*
*خاتمة*
*1176. الْفِقْهُ مَبْنَاهُ عَلَى مَا حَرَّرَهْ......أَص  ْحَابُنَا قَوَاعِدٌ مُخْتَصَرَهْ*
*1177. بِشَكٍّ الْيَقِينُ لَا يُزَالُ.....وَإِن  َ كُلَّ ضَرَرٍ مُزَالُ*
*1178. وَبِالْمَشَاقِ يُجْلَبُ التَّيْسِيرُ....و  َإِنَّهُ لِلْعَادَةِ الْمَصِيرُ*
*1179. وَزَادَ بَعْضٌ خَامِسَ الْقَوَاعِدِ....أ  َنَّ أُمُورَ الشَّخْصِ بِالْمَقَاصِدِ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*الكتاب السادس في التعادل والتراجيح*
*1180. مُمْتَنِعٌ تَعَادُلُ الْقَوَاطِعِ .....كَذَا الْأَمَارَتَيْن  ِ أَيْ فِي الْوَاقِعِ*
*1181. عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ وَإِذَا تُوُهِّمَا....فَا  لْوَقْفُ وَالتَّخْيِيرُ أَوْ تَرْكُهُمَا*
*1182. أَوْ ذَا بِغَيْرِ وَاجِبٍ وَفِيهِ.......مُخَ  َّرٌ خُلْفٌ بِهِ نَحْكِيهِ*
*1183. وَحَيْثُ عَنْ مُجْتَهِدٍ قَوْلَانِ.....تَع  اقَبَا فَالْقَوْلُ عِنْهُ الثَّانِي*
*1184. أَوْ لَا فَمَا يُذْكَرُ فِيهِ الْمُشْعِرُ....بِ  كَوْنِهِ أَرْجَحَ أَوْ لَا يُذْكَرُ*
*1185. فَهْوَ مُرَدَّدٌ وَهَذَا وَقَعَا.....لِلشّ  افِعِي فِي بِضْعَ عَشْرَ مَوْضِعَا*
*1186. وَهْوَ دَلِيلٌ لِعُلُوِّ شَأْنِهِ......عِلْ  مًا وَدِينًا وَعَلَى إِتْقَانِهِ*
*1187. ثُمَّ رَأَى الْقَفَّالُ مَا يُصَحِّحُ.....رَأ  يَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةٍ مرَجِّحُ*
*1188. وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ وَتَرْجِيحُ النَّظَرْ....أَوْ  لَى وَبَعْدَهُ فَقِفْ إِذْ مَا ظَهَرْ*
*1189. وَقَوْلُهُ مُخَرَّجًا فِي الْمَسْأَلَهْ....  .مِنَ النَّظِيرِ حَيْثُ لَا يُعْرَفُ لَهْ*
*1190. قَوْلٌ بِهَا وَقِيلَ لَا يُنْسَبُ لَهْ.....وَقِيلَ قَيِّدْ نَاسِبًا أوْ أَرْسِلَهْ*
*1191. وَحَيْثُ نَصَّ فِي نَظِيرَيْنِ عَلَى...تَخَالُف   فَطُرُقٌ قَدْ حَصَلَا*
*1192. وَعُرِفَ التَّرْجِيحُ بِالتَّقْوِيَةِ  ......إِحْدَى الْأَمَارَتَيْن  ِ عَامِلًا بِتِي*
*1193. وَصْفًا وَبِالرَّاجِحِ يَلْزَمُ الْعَمَلْ....الْق  َاضِ إلَّا مَا بِظَنٍّ قَدْ حَصَلْ*
*1194. فَكَوْنَهُ مُرَجِّحًا مَا اعْتَبَرَا.....وَ  ِيلَ إِنْ يَرْجَحْ بِظَنٍّ خُيِّرَا*
*1195. وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقَطْعِيِّ تَرْجِيحٌ لِمَا....مَرَّ وَنَاسِخٌ أَخِيرٌ مِنْهُمَا*
*1196. وَلَوْ أَخِيرًا نَقَلَ الآحَادُ......فَاع  ْمَلْ بِهِ وَخَالَفَتْ أَفْرَادُ*
*1197. وَكَثْرَةُ الرُّوَاةِ ذُو تَرْجِيحِ......أَو  ِ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ*
*1198. بِالْمُتَعَارِض  َيْنِ إِنْ يُمْكِنْ عَمَلْ...وَلَوْ بِوَجْهٍ فَهْوَ أَوْلَى فِي الْأَجَلّْ*
*1199. وَلَا يُقَدَّمُ عَلَى الْكِتَابِ.....سُ  َّةٌ اوْ بِالْعَكْسِ فِي الصَّوَابِ*
*1200. أَوْ يَتَعَذَّرْ وَالْأَخِيرُ عُلِمَا......فَنَا  سِخٌ أَوْ لَا فَخُذْ غَيْرَهُمَا*
*1201. وَإِنْ تَقَارَنَا وَقَدْ تَعَذَّرَا......ال  ْجَمْعُ وَالتَّرْجِيحُ فَلْيُخَيَّرَا*
*1202. أَوْ جُهِلَا فَحَيْثُ نَسْخٌ أَمْكَنَا....فَات  ْرُكْهُمَا أَوْ لَا كَأَنْ تَقَارَنَا*


*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1203. تُرَجَّحُ الْأَخْبَارُ بِالْعُلُوِّ......  وَالْفِقْهِ فِي رَاوٍ لَهَا وَالنَّحْوِ*
*1204. وَلُغَةٍ وَضَبْطِهِ وَفِطْنَتِهْ......  .وَلَوْ رَوَى بِلَفْظِهِ وَيَقْظَتِهْ*
*1205. وَوَرَعٍ وَشُهْرَةِ الْعَدَالَهْ.....  َفَقْدِ بِدْعَةٍ وَعِلْمِهَا لَهْ*
*1206. بِالِاخْتِبَارِ أَوْ تَرَى مُزَكِّيَهْ...أَ  ْثَرَ عَدًّا وَصَرِيحِ التَّزْكِيَهْ*
*1207. مَعْرُوْفِ قِيْلَ أَوْ شَهِيرِ النَّسَبِ...وَحِ  ْظِ مَرْوِيٍّ وَذِكْرِ السَّبَبِ*
*1208. مُعَوِّلًا لِحِفْظِهِ لَا الْكُتُبِ....سَمَ  اعِهِ لَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ الْحُجُبِ*
*1209. وَقُوَّةِ الطَّرِيقِ وَالْأَصْلِ أَقَرّْ.....وَمِن   أَكَابِرِ الصِّحَابِ وَذَكَرْ*
*1210. ثَالِثُهَا فِي غَيْرِ أَحْكَامِ النِّسَا...آخِرِ إِسْلَامٍ وَقِيلَ عُكِسَا*
*1211. مُبَاشِرٍ صَاحِبِهَا حُرٍّ حَمَلْ....بَعْدَ بُلُوغٍ وَبِلَفْظٍ لَا خَلَلْ*
*1212. غَيْرِ مُدَلِّسٍ وَلَا ذِي اسْمَيْنِ.....وَك  وْنِهِ مُخَرَّجَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ*
*1213. وَالْقَوْلُ فَالْفِعْلُ فَصَمْتٌ فَالْفَصِيحْ...ل  ا زَائِدٌ فَصَاحَةً عَلَى الصَّحِيحْ*
*1214. وَالْقُرَشِي وَالْمَدَنِي وَمَا اشْتَمَلْ....عَلَ  ى زِيَادَةٍ وَحَاوٍ لِلْعِلَلْ*
*1215. وَمَا بِهِ الْعِلَّةُ قَبْلَ الْحُكْمِ......وَق  ِيلَ عَكْسُهُ لِأَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ*
*1216. وَمُفْهِمٌ عُلُوَّ شَأْنِ الْمُصْطَفَى....أ  َوْ فِيهِ تَهْدِيدٌ وَتَأْكِيدٌ وَفَى*
*1217. وَذُو عُمُومٍ مُطْلَقٍ عَلَى اللَّذَا.....بِسَ  َبٍ إِلَّا بِصُورَةٍ لِذَا*
*1218. وَالْعَامُ شَرْطِيًّا عَلَى الْمُنَكَّرِ...ع  لَى الْأَصَحِّ وَهْوَ بِالْبَاقِي حَرِي*
*1219. وَالْجَمْعُ رَاجِحٌ عَلَى(مَا)(مَنْ)و  َذِي...عَلَى اسْمِ جِنْسٍ مَعَ أَلْ ثُمَّ الَّذِي*
*1220. مَا خُصَّ وَالْهِنْدِيُّ عَكْسَهُ أَجَلّْ...وَمَا يَكُونُ فِيهِ تَخْصِيصٌ أَقَلّْ*
*1221. عَلَى إِشَارَةٍ وَالِايـمَا الِاقْتِضَا.....و  سَبْقُ ذَيْنِ لِلْمَفَاهِيمِ رِضَا*
*1222. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَقَدُّمُ الْفَحْوَى عَلَى.....خِلَافِ  ِ وَمَا عَنَ اصْلٍ نَقَلَا*
*1223. وَمُثْبِتٍ ثَالِثُهَا يَسْتَوِيَانْ....  وَقِيلَ لَا فِي الْعِتْقِ وَالطَّلَاقُ ثَانْ*
*1224. وَالْأَمْرِ وَالْحَظْرِ عَلَى الْإِبَاحَةِ....ث  َالِثُهَا سَوَاءٌ الْحَظْرُ وَتِي*
*1225. وَدَافِعِ الْحَدِّ عَلَى اللَّذْ مَا نَفَى...وَمُثْبِ  ِ الْوَضْعِ عَلَى مَا كَلَّفَا*
*1226. وَبِاتِّفَاقٍ قُدِّمَ النَّهْيُ عَلَى ...أَمْرٍ وَالِاخْبَارُ عَلَى ذَيْنِ اعْتَلَى*
*1227. وَالْحَتْمُ وَالْكُرْهُ عَلَى النَّدْبِ وَمَا....يُعْقَلُ مَعْنَاهُ لِمَا لَنْ يُفْهَمَا*
*1228. وَمَا بِوَفْقِهِ دَلِيلٌ آخَرُ.....لَوْ مُرْسَلًا أَوْ قَدْ رَآهُ الْأَكْثَرُ*
*1229. أَوْ أَهْلُ طَيْبَةَ أَوِ الصَّحَابِي....ثَ  الِثُهَا إِنْ كَانَ ذَا انْتِسَابِ*
*1230. إِلَى تَمَيُّزٍ بِنَصٍّ عَيْنِ.......رَابِ  ُهَا إِنْ أَحَدَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ*
*1231. وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُخَالِفِ ابْنُ جَبَلِ....في الْحِلِّ وَالتَّحْرِيمِ وَالْقَضَا عَلِي*
*1232. وَالْإِرْثِ زَيْدٌ لَمْ يُرَجَّحْ بِهِمَا.....الشَّ  فِعِيُّ فِي الْفُرُوضِ قَدَّمَا*
*1233. وِفَاقَ زَيْدٍ فَمُعَاذٍ فَعَلِي....وَفِي سِوَاهَا قَبْلَهُ ابْنُ جَبَلِ*
*1234. وَأُخِّرَ النَّصُّ عَنِ الْإِجْمَاعِ....و  َقُدِّمَ الْخَالِي عَنِ النِّزَاعِ*
*1235. ثَالِثُهَا سَوَاءُ وَالَّذِي فَرَضْ....صَحَابَ  ةٌ وَالْكُلُّ وَالَّذِي انْقَرَضْ*
*1236. وَرُجِّحَ الْقِيَاسُ هَهُنَا بِأَنْ...يَقْوَى دَلِيلُ الْأَصْلِ أَوْ عَلَى السَّنَنْ*
*1237. أَيْ فَرْعُهُ مِنْ جِنْسِ أَصْلِهِ وَأَنْ....يُقْطَع  َ بِالْعِلَّةِ أَوْ يَغْلِبَ ظَنّْ*
*1238. وَكَوْنِهَا بِالْمَسْلَكِ الْقَوِيِّ....وَذ  َاتَ أَصْلَيْنِ عَلَى الْمَرْضِيِّ*
*1239. وَصِفَةٍ ذَاتِيَّةٍ وَقِلَّةِ.......أَ  ْصَافِهَا وَقِيلَ عَكْسُ ذِي وَتِي*
*1240. وَذَاتُ الِاحْتِيَاطِ وَالْعُمُومِ فِي...أَصْلٍ وَفِي التَّعْلِيلِ لَمْ يُخْتَلَفِ*
*1241. وَمَا يُوَافِقُ أُصُولًا عِدَّهْ......أَوْ عِلَّةً أُخْرَى وَبَعْضٌ رَدَّهْ*
*1242. وَمَا ثُبُوتُهَا بِإِجْمَاعٍ فَنَصّْ....قَطْعً  ا فَظَنًّا فَبِإِيـمَاءٍ تُخَصّْ*
*1243. فَالسَّبْرِ فَالْمُنَاسَبَا  تِ فَالشَّبَهْ.....ف  الدَّوَرَانِ وَحَكَوْا فِي الْمَرْتَبَهْ*
*1244. النَّصَّ فَالْإِجْمَاعَ قِيلَ وَاجْعَلِ ....الدَّوَرَانَ بَعْدَ سَبْرِهَا يَلِي*
*1245. وَعِلَّةٌ عَلَى دَلَالَةٍ رَجَحْ.....وَغَيْ  ُ ذِي تَرَكُّبٍ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ*
*1246. وَالْوَصْفُ لِلْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَعْزِيُّ....و  َبَعْدَهُ الْعُرْفِيُّ فَالشَّرْعيُّ*
*1247. ثُمَّ الْوُجُودِي وَالْبَسِيطُ رُجِّحَا...عَلَى سِوَاهُمَا وَمَا قَدْ وَضَحَا*
*1248. فِيهَا اطِّرَادٌ وَانْعِكَاسٌ فَاطِّرَادْ...فَ  َطْ وَفِي الْقَاصِرَةِ الْخِلَافُ بَادْ*
*1249. مَعْ غَيْرِهَا ثَالِثُهَا سِيَّانِ....وَزَا  ئِدٌ فُرُوعُهَا قَوْلَانِ*
*1250. وَفِي حُدُودِ الشَّرْعِ قَدِّمْ مُلْتَزِمْ...الْ  َعْرَفِ الذَّاتِي الصَّرِيحِ وَالأَعَمّْ*
*1251. قِيلَ الْأَخَصُّ وَوِفَاقُ النَّقْلِ صَحّْ.....وَمَا الطَّرِيقُ لِاكْتِسَابِهِ رَجَحْ*
*1252. وَلَيْسَ لِلْمُرَجِّحِ انْحِصَارُ.......و  قُوَّةُ الظَّنِّ هُوَ الْمَثَارُ

*http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=168

----------


## فتح البارى

*أعتذر عن الانقطاع وإن شاء الله سأداوم

الْكِتَابُ السَّابِع: فِي الاِجْتِهَادِ
*
*1253. بَذْلُ الْفَقِيهِ الْوُسْعَ فِي تَحْصِيلِ......ظَن  ٍّ بِالَاحْكَامِ مِنَ الدَّلِيلِ*
*1254. ثُمَّ الْفَقِيهُ اسْمٌ عَلَى الْمُجْتَهِدِ....  الْبَالِغِ الْعَاقِلِ، وَالْعَقْلَ احْدُدِ*
*1255. مَلَكَةٌ يُدْرَكُ مَعْلُومٌ بِهَا.....وَقِيلَ الِادْرَاكُ وَقِيلَ مَا انْتَهَى*
*1256. إِلَى الضَّرُورِيِّ فَقِيهُ النَّفْسِ لَوْ....يَنْفِي الْقِيَاسَ لَوْ جَلِيًّا قَدْ رَأَوْا*
*1257. يَدْرِي دَلِيلَ الْعَقْلِ وَالتَّكْلِيفَ بِهْ...حَلَّ مِنَ الْآلَاتِ وُسْطَى رُتَبِهْ*
*1258. مِنْ لُغَةٍ وَالنَّحْوِ وَالْمَعَانِي....  وَمِنْ أُصُولِ الْفِقْهِ وَالْبَيَانِ*
*1259. وَمِنْ كِتَابٍ وَالْأَحَادِيثِ الَّذِي...يَخُصّ   الَاحْكَامَ بِدُونِ حِفْظِ ذِي*
*1260. وَحَقَّقَ السُّبْكِيُّ أَنَّ الْمُجْتَهِدْ....  مَنْ هَذِهِ مَلَكَةٌ لَهُ وَقَدْ*
*1261. أَحَاطَ بِالْمُعْظَمِ مِنْ قَوَاعِدِ....حَتّ  َى ارْتَقَى لِلْفَهْمِ لِلْمَقَاصِدِ*
*1262. وَلْيُعْتَبَرْ قَالَ لِفِعْلِ الِاجْتِهَادْ...**لَا* *كَوْنِهِ* *وَصْفًا* *غَدَا** فِي* *الشَّخْصِ* *بَادْ*
*1263. أَنْ يَعْرِفَ الْإِجْمَاعَ كَيْ لَا يَخْرِقَا...وَسَ  َبَ النُّزُولِ قُلْتُ أَطْلَقَا*
*1264. وَنَاسِخَ الْكُلِّ وَمَنْسُوخًا وَمَا....صُحِّحَ وَالْآحَادَ مَعْ ضِدِّهِمَا*
*1265. وَحَالَ رَاوِي سُنَّةٍ وَنَكْتَفِي.....ا  ْآنَ بِالرُّجُوعِ لِلْمُصَنَّفِ*
*1266. لَا الْفِقْهُ وَالْكَلَامُ وَالْحُرِّيَّةُ  ......وَلَا الذُّكُورَةُ وَلَا الْعَدَالَةُ*
*1267. وَالْبَحْثُ عَنْ مُعَارِضٍ فَلْيَقْتَفِ....و  َاللَّفْظِ هَلْ مَعْهُ قَرِينَةٌ تَفِي*
*1268. وَدُونَهُ مُجْتَهِدُ الْمَذْهَبِ مَنْ...يُمْكِنُ تَخْرِيجُ الْوُجُوهِ حَيْثُ عَنّْ*
*1269. عَلَى نُصُوصٍ عَنْ إِمَامِهِ حَذَا ....وَدُونَهُ مُجْتَهِدُ الْفَتْوَى وَذَا*
*1270. الْمُتَبَحِّرُ الَّذِي تَمَكَّنَا.....مِ  ْ كَوْنِهِ رَجَّحَ قَوْلًا وُهِّنَا*
*1271. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَجَزِّي الِاجْتِهَادِ....  وَجَائِزٌ وَوَاقِعٌ لِلْهَادِي*
*1272. ثَالِثُهَا فِي الْحَرْبِ وَالْآرَا فَقَدْ....وَالرَّ  ابِعُ الْوَقْفُ وَلِلْخَطَا فَقَدْ*
*1273. وَعَصْرِهِ ثَالِثُهَا بِإِذْنِهِ.....مُ  َرِّحًا قِيلَ وَلَوْ بِضِمْنِهِ*
*1274. وَقِيلَ لِلْوُلَاةِ قِيلَ وَالْبَعِيدْ....و  َفِي الْوُقُوعِ الْبُعْدُ وَالْوَقْفُ مَزِيدْ*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1275. وَاحِدٌ الْمُصِيبُ فِي أَحْكَامِ.....عَق  لِيَّةٍ وَمُنْكِرُ الْإِسْلَامِ*
*1276. مُخْطٍ أَثِيمٌ كَافِرٌ لَمْ يُعْذَرِ....وَقَد  ْ رَأَى الْجَاحِظُ ثُمَّ الْعَنْبَرِي*
*1277. لَا إِثْمَ فِي الْعَقْلِيِّ ثُمَّ الْمُنْتَقَى...إ  نْ يَكُ مُسْلِمًا وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقَا*
*1278. وَقِيلَ زَادَ الْعَنْبَرِي كُلٌّ مُصِيبْ..وَفِي الَّتِي لَا قَاطِعٌ فِيهَا يُصِيبْ*
*1279. كُلٌّ لِدَى صَاحِبَيِ النُّعْمَانِ ......وَالْبَازِ وَالشَّيْخِ وَبَاقِلَّانِي*
*1280. فَذَانِ قَالَا إِنَّ حُكْمَ اللهِ.......تَابِع   ظَنِّهِ بِلَا اشْتِبَاهِ*
*1281. وَالْأَوَّلُونَ ثَمَّ أَمْرٌ لَوْ حَكَمْ....كَانَ بِهِ لَوْ لَمْ يُصَادِفْهُ اتَّسَمْ*
*1282. أَصَابَ لَا حُكْمًا وَلَا انْتِهَاءَ....بَل  ِ اجْتِهَادًا فِيهِ وَابْتِدَاءَ*
*1283. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ وَاحِدٌ وَفِيهِ........لِلّ  َهِ حُكْمٌ قَبْلَهُ عَلَيْهِ*
*1284. أَمَارَةٌ وَقِيلَ لَا وَالْمُعْتَمَدْ  ....كُلِّفَ أَنْ يُصِيبَهُ مَنِ اجْتَهَدْ*
*1285. وَأَنَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَهُ لَا يَأثَمُ......بَلْ أَجْرُهُ لِقَصْدِهِ مُنْحَتِمُ*
*1286. وَفَرْدٌ الْمُصِيبُ بِالْإِجْمَاعِ..  ...مَعْ قَاطِعٍ وَقِيلَ بِالنِّزَاعِ*
*1287. وَنَفْيُ إِثْمِ مُخْطِئٍ ذُو الِانْتِقَا.....و  إِنْ يُقَصِّرْ فَعَلَيْهِ اتُّفِقَا*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1288. لَا يُنْقَضُ الْحُكْمُ بِالِاجْتِهَادِ  .....قَطْعًا فَإِنْ خَالَفَ نَصًّا بَادِي*
*1289. أَوْ ظَاهِرًا وَلَوْ قِيَاسًا لَا خَفِي....أَوْ حُكْمُهُ بِغَيْرِ رَأْيِهِ يَفِي*
*1290. أَوْ بِخِلَافِ نَصِّ مَنْ قَلَّدَهُ....يُنْ  قَضْ وَإِنْ يَنْكِحْ وَمَا أَشْهَدَهُ*
*1291. ثُمَّ تَغَيَّرَ اجْتِهَادٌ مِنْهُ أَوْ....إِمَامِهِ فِي حَظْرِهَا خُلْفٌ حَكَوْا*
*1292. وَمَنْ تَغَيَّرَ اجْتِهَادُهُ وَجَبْ ...إِعْلَامُ مُسْتَفْتٍ بِهِ كَيْمَا انْقَلَبْ*
*1293. وَالْفِعْلُ لَا يُنْقَضْ وَلَا يَضْمَنُ مَا...يَتْلَفْ فَإِنْ لِقَاطِعٍ فَأَلْزِمَا*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1294. يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُقَالَ لِلنَّبِيِّ.....ا  ْكُمْ بِمَا تَشَاءُ أَوْ صَفِيِّ*
*1295. فَهْوَ صَوَابٌ وَيَكُونُ مُدْرَكَا....شَرْ  عًا وَتَفْوِيضًا يُسَمَّى ذَلِكَا*
*1296. ثَالِثُهَا الْمَنْعُ لِعَالِمٍ وَلَمْ....يَقَعْ عَلَى الْأَقْوَى وَمُوسَى قَدْ جَزَمْ*
*1297. نَظِيرُ هَذَا الْخُلْفُ فِي أَصْلٍ شُهِرْ....تَعْلِي  قُ أَمْرٍ بِاخْتِيَارِ مَنْ أُمِرْ*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1298. الْحَدُّ لِلتَّقْلِيدِ أَخْذُ الْقَوْلِ مِنْ.....حَيْثُ دَلِيلُهُ عَلَيْهِ مَا زُكِنْ*
*1299. وَلَازِمٌ لِغَيْرِ ذِي اجْتِهَادِ.....وَ  ِيلَ إِنْ بَانَ انْتِفَا الْفَسَادِ*
*1300. وَقِيلَ مَا لِعَالِمٍ أَنْ قَلَّدَا.....وَلَ  ْ يَكُونُ لَمْ يَصِرْ مُجْتَهِدَا*
*1301. قِيلَ وَلَا الْعَامِيِّ وَالْمُجْتَهِدُ  .....إِنْ يَجْتَهِدْ وَظَنَّ لَا يُقَلِّدُ*
*1302. كَذَاكَ إِنْ لَمْ يَجْتَهِدْ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ ....ثَالِثُهَا الْجَوَازُ لِلْقَاضِي وَضَحْ*
*1303. وَقِيلَ لِلضِّيقِ وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَرَى....أَعْلَى وَقِيلَ فِي الَّذِي لَهُ جَرَى*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1304. إِنْ يَتَكَرَّرْ حَادِثٌ وَقَدْ طَرَا.....مَا يَقْتَضِي الْرُّجُوعَ أَوْ مَا ذَكَرَا*
*1305. دَلِيلَهُ الْأَوَّلَ جَدَّدَ النَّظَرْ....حَتْ  مًا عَلَى الْمَشْهُورِ دُونَ مَنْ ذَكَرْ*
*1306. وَهَكَذَا إِعَادَةُ الْمُسْتَفْتِي..  ......سُؤَالَهُ وَلَوْ تِبَاعَ مَيْتِ*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1307. ثَالِثُهَا الْمُخْتَارُ فِي الْمَفْضُولِ جَازْ....تَقْلِيد  ُهُ إِنْ يَعْتَقِدْ سَاوَى وَمَازْ*
*1308. فَالْبَحْثُ عَنْ أَرْجَحِهِمْ لَا يَلْزَمُ.....أَوْ يَعْتقِدْ رُجْحَانَ فَرْدٍ مِنْهُمُ*
*1309. فَلْيَتَعِيَّنْ وَالَّذِي عِلْمًا رَجَحْ.....فَوْقَ الَّذِي فِي وَرَعٍ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ*
*1310. وَقُلِّدَ الْمَيِّتُ فِي الْقَوِيِّ .......ثَالِثُهَا بِشَرْطِ فَقْدِ الْحَيِّ*
*1311. وَجُوِّزَ اسْتِفْتَاءُ مَنْ قَدْ عُرِفَا.....أَهْل  ا لَهُ أَوْ ظُنَّ حَيْثُ لَا خَفَا*
*1312. بِشُهْرَةٍ بِالْعِلْمِ وَالْعَدَالَهْ..  ....أَوِ انْتِصَابِهِ وَالِاسْتِفْتَا لَهْ*
*1313. وَلَوْ يَكُونُ قَاضِيًا وَقِيلَ لَا....ذَا فِي الْمُعَامَلَاتِ لَا مَنْ جُهِلَا*
*1314. وَحَتْمُ بَحْثِ عِلْمِهِ وَالِاكْتِفَا...  ِالسَّتْرِ وَالْوَاحِدِ فِي ذَا الْمُقْتَفَى*
*1315. وَجَازَ عَنْ مَأْخَذِهِ إِنْ يَسْأَلِ....مُسْت  َرْشِدًا وَلْيُبْدِ إِنْ كَانَ جَلِي*

*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ* 
*1316. يَجُوزُ لِلْمُجْتَهِدِ الْمُقَيَّدِ.....  ِالْمَذْهَبِ الْإِفْتَاءُ فِي الْمُعْتَمَدِ*
*1317. ثَالِثُهَا لِفَقْدِهِ وَالرَّابِعُ......  جَازَ لِمَنْ قَلَّدَ وَهْوَ الْوَاقِعُ*
*1318. وَالْمَنْعُ لِلْعَامِيِّ مُطْلَقًا وَلَوْ....دَلِيلُ  هَا نَصٌّ عَلَى الْأَقْوَى رَأَوْا*
*1319. جَازَ خُلُوُّ الْعَصْرِ عَنْ مُجْتَهِدِ.....وَ  ُطْلَقًا يَمْنَعُ قَوْمُ أَحْمَدِ*
*1320. وَابْنُ دَقِيقِ الْعِيدِ لَا إِنْ أَتَتِ ....أَشْرَاطُهَا وَالْمُرْتَضَى لَمْ يَثْبُتِ*
*1321. إِذَا بِقَوْلِ مُفْتٍ الْعَامِي عَمِلْ....لَيْسَ لَهُ الرُّجُوعُ إِجْمَاعًا نُقِلْ*
*1322. وَقِيلَ بِالْإِفْتَاءِ يَلْزَمُ الْعَمَلْ...وَقِ  لَ بِالشُّرُوعِ قِيلَ أَوْ حَصَلْ*
*1323. مِنْهُ الْتِزَامٌ وَرَأَى السَّمْعَانِي....  إِنْ مَالَتِ النَّفْسُ لِلِاطْمِئْنَان  ِ*
*1324. وَابْنُ الصَّلَاحِ وَالنَّوَاوِي إِنْ فُقِدْ....سِوَاهُ وَالتَّخْيِيرَ جَوِّزْ إِنْ وُجِدْ*
*1325. وَصُحِّحَ الْجَوَازُ فِي حُكْمٍ سِوَاهْ....وَالِا  لْتِزَامُ بِمُعَيَّنٍ رَآهْ*
*1326. أَرْجَحَ أَوْ مُسَاوِيًا وَإِنَّ لَهْ.....خُرُوجَه   عَنْهُ وَلَوْ فِي مَسْأَلَهْ*
*1327. ثَالِثُهَا لَا الْبَعْضِ وَالتَّتَبُّعُ..  ....لِرُخَصٍ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ يُمْنَعُ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*مسألة*
*1328. يَمْتَنِعُ التَّقْلِيدُ فِي الْعَقَائِدِ......  .لِلْفَخْرِ وَالْأُسْتَاذِ ثُمَّ الْآمِدِي*
*1329. وَالْعَنْبَرِي جَوَّزَهُ وَقَدْ حَظَرْ.....أَسْلَ  فُنَا كَالشَّافِعِي فِيهَا النَّظَرْ*
*1330. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ إِنْ يُقلِّدِ......فَمُ  ؤْمِنٌ عَاصٍ عَلَى الْمُعْتَمَدِ*
*1331. لَكِنْ أَبُو هَاشِمِ لَمْ يَعْتَبِرِ......إِ  يـمَانَهُ وَقَدْ عُزِي لِلْأَشْعَرِي*
*1332. قَالَ القُشَيْرِيُّ عَلَيْهِ مُفْتَرَى ...وَالْحَقُّ إِنْ يَأْخُذْ بِقَوْلِ مَنْ عَرَى*
*1333. بِغَيْرِ حُجَّةٍ بِأَدْنَى وَهْمِ........لَمْ يَكْفِهِ وَيَكْتَفِي بِالْجَزْمِ*
*1334. فَلْيَجْزِمِ الْعَقْدَ وَلَا يُنَاكِثُ.......بِ  نَّمَا الْعَالَمُ حَقًّا حَادِثُ*
*1335. صَانِعُهُ اللهُ الَّذِي تَوَحَّدَا.....قَ  ِيمٌ ايْ مَا لِوُجُودِهِ ابْتِدَا*
*1336. وَالْوَاحِدُ الشَّيْءُ الَّذِي لَا يَنْقَسِمْ....وَل  َا يُشَبَّهُ بِوَجْهٍ قَدْ رُسِمْ*
*1337. وَذَاتُهُ كُلَّ الذَّوَاتِ نَافَتِ.......وَعِ  ْمُهَا لِلْخَلْقِ غَيْرُ ثَابِتِ*
*1338. وَاخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ عِلْمُهَا فِي الْآخِرَهْ.....يُ  ْكِنُنَا قَوْلَانِ لِلْأَشَاعِرَهْ*
*1339. لَيْسَ بِجَوْهَرٍ وَلَا بِجِسْمِ.....أَوْ عَرَضٍ كَاللَّوْنِ أَوْ كَالطَّعْمِ*
*1340. وَلَمْ يَزَلْ سُبْحَانَهُ وَلَا مَكَانْ......مُنْف  َرِدًا فِي ذَاتِهِ وَلَا زَمَانْ*
*1341. وَأَحْدَثَ الْعَالَمَ لَا لِمَنْفَعَهْ.....  َرُومُهَا وَلَوْ يَشَا مَا اخْتَرَعَهْ*
*1342. فَهْوَ لِمَا يُرِيدُ فَعَّالٌ وَلَا.......يَلْزَ  ُهُ شَيْءٌ تَعَالَى وَعَلَا*
*1343. وَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِثْلَهُ ثُمَّ الْقَدَرْ....مِنْ  هُ الَّذِي يَحْدُثُ مِنْ خَيْرٍ وَشَرّْ*
*1344. وَوَاجِبٌ تَنْزِيهُ الِاعْتِقَادِ....  ..عَنِ الْحُلُولِ وَعَنِ اتِّحَادِ*
*1345. وَنَصَّ فِي إِحْيَائِهِ الْغَزَالِي......م  َنْ قَالَ هَذَا فَاسِدُ الْخَيَالِ*
*1346. قُدْرَتُهُ لِكُلِّ مَا لَمْ يَسْتَحِلْ......وَ  عِلْمُهُ لِكُلِّ مَعْلُومٍ شَمِلْ*
*1347. لِكُلِّ كُلِّيٍّ وَجُزْئِي وَسُكُونْ.......يُ  ِيدُ مَا يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَكُونْ*
*1348. أَوْ لَا فَلَا يُرِيدُ وَالْبَقَـاءُ....  ...لَيْسَ لَهُ بَـدْءٌ وَلَا انْتِهَاءُ*
*1349. لَمْ يَزَلِ الْبَارِي بِأَسْمَاهُ الْعُلَى.....وَبِ  ِفَاتِ ذَاتِهِ وَهْيَ الْأُلَى*
*1350. دَلَّ عَلَيْهَا الْفِعْلُ مِنْ إِرَادَةِ......عِل  ْمٍ حَيَاةٍ قُُدْرَةٍ مَشَاءَةِ*
*1351. أَوْ كَوْنُهُ مُنَزَّهًا عَنِ الْغِيَرْ.......سَ  ْعٌ كَلَامٌ وَالْبَقَاءُ وَالْبَصَرْ*
*1352. أَسْمَاؤُهُ سُبْحَانَهُ مُوَقَّفَهْ.......  َالِثُهَا الْإِسْمُ فَقَطْ دُونَ الصِّفَهْ*
*1353. وَيُكْتَفَى بِمَرَّةٍ وَالْمَصْدَرِ.......وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْمَظْنُونِ فِي الْمُعْتَبَرِ*
*1354. وَمَا أَتَى بِهِ الْهُدَى وَالسُّنَنُ....مِ  نَ الصِّفَاتِ الْمُشْكِلَاتِ نُؤْمِنُ*
*1355. بِهَا كَمَا جَاءَتْ مُنَزِّهِينَا....  .مُفَوِّضِينَ أَوْ مُـؤَوِّلِـينَـ  ا*
*1356. وَالْجَهْلُ بِالتَّفْصِيلِ لَيْسَ يَقْدَحُ.....بِال  اتِّفَاقِ وَالسُّكُوتُ أَصْلَحُ*
*1357. كَلَامُهُ الْقُرْآنُ لَيْسَ يُخْلَقُ.....وَهْ  َ بِلَا تَجَوُّزٍ مَا تَنْطِقُ*
*1358. أَلْسُنُنَا بِهِ وَفِي الْمَصَاحِفِ.....  ُطَّ وَمَحْفُوظٌ بِصَدْرِ الْعَارِفِ*
*1359. يُثِيبُ بِالطَّوْعِ وَبِالْعِصْيَان  ِ.......عَاقَبَ أَوْ يُنْعِمُ بِالْغُفْرَانِ*
*1360. لِمَا عَدَا الشِّرْكَ وَلِلْبَارِي الْبَدِيعْ...إِث  ابَةُ الْعَاصِي وَتَعْذِيبُ الْمُطِيعْ*
*1361. وَضَرُّ أَطْفَالِ الْوَرَى وَالْعُجْمِ......و  َيَسْتَحِيلُ وَصْفُهُ بِالظُّلْمِ*
*1362. وَالْخُلْفُ فِي ذُرِّيَّةِ الْكُفَّارِ.....ق  يلَ بِجَنَّةٍ وَقِيلَ النَّارِ*
*1363. وَقِيلَ بِالْبَرْزَخِ وَالْمَصِيرِ......  .تُرْبًا وَالِامْتِحَانِ عَنْ كَثِيرِ*
*1364. وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَوُلْدُ الْمُسْلِمِ......ف  ِي جَنَّةِ الْخُلْدِ بِإِجْمَاعٍ نُمِي*

----------


## فتح البارى

*1365. يَرَاهُ فِي الْمَوْقِفِ ذُو الْإِيمَانِ.....و  حَسَبَ الْمَقَامِ فِي الْجِنَانِ*
*1366. وَالْخُلْفُ فِي الْجَوَازِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَفِي...نَوْمٍ وَفِي الْوُقُوعِ لِلْهَادِي اقْتُفِي*
*1367. مَنْ كَتَبَ اللهُ سَعِيدًا فِي الْأَزَلْ.....فَه  وَ السَّعِيدُ ثُمَّ بَعْدُ لَا بَدَلْ*
*1368. وَهَكَذَا الشَّقِيُّ وَالَّذِي عَلِمْ.......بِأَن  َهُ يَمُوتُ مُؤْمِنًا سَلِمْ*
*1369. وَلَمْ يَزَلْ عَيْنُ الرِّضَا مِنْهُ عَلَى....شَيْخِ التُّقَى الصِّدِّيقِ زَادَهُ عَلَا*
*1370. ثُمَّ الرِّضَا مِنْهُ مَعَ الْمَحَبَّةِ.....  َيْرُ الْمَشِيئَةِ مَعَ الْإِرَادَةِ*
*1371. فَلَيْسَ يَرْضَى الْكُفْرَ لِلْعِبَادِ.....و  فِعْلُهُ مِنْهُمْ عَلَى الْمُرَادِ*
*1372. هُوَ الَّذِي يَرْزُقُ ثُمَّ الرِّزْقُ مَا.....يَحْصُلُ مِنْهُ النَّفْعُ لَوْ مُحَرَّمَا*
*1373. بِيَدِهِ الْهُدَى مَعَ الْإِضْلَالِ......  .أَيْ خَلْقُ الِاهْتِدَاءِ وَالضَّلَالِ*
*1374. وَالِاهْتِدَا الْإِيمَانُ وَالتَّوْفِيقُ ......فِيمَا هُوَ الْأَشْهَرُ وَالتَّحْقِيقُ*
*1375. الْخَلْقُ لِلْقُدْرَةِ وَالدَّاعِيَةِ..  ......لِطَاعَةٍ وَقِيلَ خَلْقُ الطَّاعَةِ*
*1376. وَضِدُّهُ الْخِذْلَانُ وَاللُّطْفُ الَّذِي.....بِهِ صَلَاحُ الْعَبْدِ آخِرًا خُذِ*
*1377. وَالْخَتْمُ وَالطَّبْعُ مَعَ الْأَكِنَّةِ.....  لْخَلْقُ فِي الْقُلُوبِ لِلضَّلَالَةِ*
*1378. أَرْسَلَ لِلْأَنَامِ رُسْلًا وَافِرَهْ.....بِا  ْمُعْجِزَاتِ الظَّاهِرَاتِ الْوَافِرَهْ*
*1379. وَخَصَّ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمُ مُحَمَّدَا........ب  ِأَنَّهُ خَاتِمُهُمْ وَالْمُبْتَدَا*
*1380. وَبَعْثِهِ لِلثَّقَلَيْنِ أَجْمَعِينْ.....و  فَضْلِهِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْعَالَمِينْ
1381. يَلِيهِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ثُمَّ مُوسَى.....وَنُوح   وَالرُّوحُ الْكَرِيمُ عِيسَى
1382. وَهُمْ أُولُو الْعَزْمِ فَمُرْسَلُو الْأَنَامْ.....فَ  لْأَنْبِيَاءُ فَالْمَلَائِكُ الْكِرَامْ*
*1383. وَاخْتَلَفَتْ فِي خَضِرٍ أَهْلُ النُّقُولْ.....قِ  لَ وَلِيٌّ وَنَبِيٌّ وَرَسُولْ
1384. لُقْمَانَ ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ حَوَّا مَرْيَمِ...وَالْ  َنْعُ فِي الْجَمِيعِ رَأْيُ الْمُعْظَمِ
1385. مُعْجِزَةُ الرَّسُولِ أَمْرٌ خَارِقُ.....لِعَا  َةٍ مَعَ ادِّعَا مُوَافِقُ*
*1386. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ عُورِضَ وَالْإِيمَانُ....  .تَصْدِيقُ قَلْبٍ أَيِ الِاطْمِئْنَانُ*
*1387. وَإِنَّمَا بِالنُّطْقِ مِمَّنْ قَدْ قَدَرْ......بِكِلْ  مَةِ الشَّهَادَتَيْن  ِ يُعْتَبَرْ*
*1388. وَالنُّطْقُ شَرْطٌ فِيهِ عِنْدَ الْخَلَفِ ...وَمِنْهُ شَطْرٌ عِنْدَ جُلِّ السَّلَفِ*
*1389. وَجَازَ أَنْ يَقُولَ إِنِّي مُؤْمِنْ......إِنْ شَاءَ رَبِّي خَشْيَةً أَنْ يُفْتَنْ* 
*1390. بَلْ هُوَ أَوْلَى عِنْدَ جُلِّ السَّلَفِ.....وَأ  نْكَرَ الْقَوْلَ بِهَذَا الْحَنَفِي*
*1391. وَالْمُرْتَضَى عَنْ عُظَمَاءِ الشَّانِ......قَبُ  ولُهُ لِلزَّيْدِ وَالنُّقْصَانِ*
*1392. وَعَمَلُ الْجَوَارِحِ الْإِسْلَامُ......  وَشَرْطُهُ الْإِيمَانُ وَالتَّمَامُ*
*1393. بَعْدَ حُصُولِ ذَيْنِ بِالْإِحْسَانِ..  ....أَنْ تَعْبُدَ اللهَ عَلَى الْعِيَانِ*
*1394. وَالْفِسْقُ لَا يُزِيلُ الِايمَانَ وَلَا.....يُخَلَّ  ُ الْفَاسِقُ فِيهَا لِلْمَلَا*
*1395. أَوَّلُ شَافِعٍ وَمَنْ يُشَفَّعُ.......نَ  ِيُّنَا وَهْوَ الْمَقَامُ الْأَرْفَعُ*
*1396. وَلَا يَمُوتُ الْمَرْءُ إِلَّا بِالْأَجَلْ...وَ  لنَّفْسُ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ تَبْقَى لِلْمِلَلْ*
*1397. وَفِي فَنَاهَا قَبْلَ بَعْثٍ حَصَلَا......تَرَد  ُّدٌ وَصَحَّحَ السُّبْكِيُّ لَا*
*1398. وَشَهَّرُوا بَقَاءَ عَجْبِ الذَّنَبِ......وَا  لْمُزَنِي يَبْلَى وَأَوِّلْ تُصِبِ*
*1399. وَالرُّوحُ عَنْهَا أَمْسَكَ النَّبِيُّ مَعْ....سُؤَالِهِ فَلَا تَخُضْ فِيهَا وَدَعْ*
*1400. حَقٌّ كَرَامَاتٌ لِلَاوْلِيَاءِ..  .....قَالَ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ بِلَا انْتِهَاءِ*
*1401. لِوَلَدٍ بِدُونِ وَالِدٍ وَمَا......أَشْبَه  َهُ قِيلَ وَهَذَا الْمُعْتَمَى
1402. وَلَا نَرَى تَكْفِيرَ أَهْلِ الْقِبْلَةِ......و  َلَا الْخُرُوجَ أَيْ عَلَى الْأَئِمَّةِ*
*1403. مِنَ الْفُرُوضِ النَّصْبُ لِلْإِمَامِ .....وَلَوْ لِمَفْضُولٍ عَلَى الْأَنَامِ*
*1404. حَقٌّ عَذَابُ الْقَبْرِ كَالسُّؤَالِ.....  ِمَنْ عَدَا الشَّهِيدِ وَالأَطْفَالِ*
*1405. وَالْحَشْرُ مَعْ مَعَادِنَا الْجِسْمَانِي....  .وَالْحَوْضِ وَالصِّرَاطِ وَالْمِيزَانِ*
*1406. وَالنَّارُ وَالْجَنَّةُ مَخْلُوقَانِ.....  لْيَوْمَ وَالْأَشْرَاطُ ذَاتُ الشَّانِ*
*1407. طُلُوعُ شَمْسِهَا وَمعْهَا الْقَمَرُ....مِنْ مَغْرِبٍ بَعْدَ ثَلَاثٍ تُنْظَرُ*
*1408. وَيَخْرُجُ الدَّجَّالُ ثُمَّ يَنْزِلُ.....عِيس  ى وَفِي رَمْلَةِ لُدٍّ يَقْتُلُ*
*1409. وَالْخَسْفُ وَالدَّابَةُ وَالدُّخَانُ......  وَبَعْدَ هَذَا يُرْفَعُ الْقُرَانُ*
*1410. وَأَفْضَلُ الْأُمَّةِ صِدِّيقٌ يَلِي.......فَعُمَ  ٌ فَالْأُمَوِيُّ فَـعَلِي*
*1411. فَسَائِرُ الْعَشْرَةِ فَالْبَدْرِيَّه  ِْ.......فَأُحُدٌ فَالْبَيْعَةُ الزَّكِيَّهِْ*
*1412. وَأَفْضَلُ الْأَزْوَاجِ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ..  ...خَدِيجَةٌ مَعَ ابْنَةِ الصِّدِّيقِ*
*1413. وَفِيهِمَا ثَالِثُهَا الْوَقْفُ وَفِي....عَائِشَة  ٍ وَابْنَتِهِ الْخُلْفُ قُفِي*
*1414. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَقَدُّمُ الزَّهْرَاءِ......  بَلْ وَعَلَى مَرْيَمٍ الْعَذْرَاءِ
1415. وَمَا بِهِ عَائِشَةٌ قَدْ رُمِيَتْ......فَإِ  نَّهَا بِغَيْرِ شَكٍّ بُرِّئَتْ*
*1416. ثُمَّ الَّذِي بَيْنَ الصَّحَابَةِ شَجَرْ...نُمْسِك   عَنْهُ وَنَرَى الْكُلَّ ائْتَجَرْ
1417. وَالشَّافِعِي وَمَالِكٌ وَالْحَنْظَلِي ...إِسْحَاقُ وَالنُّعْمَانُ وَابْنُ حَنْبَلِ
1418. وَابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ مَعَ الثَّوْرِيِّ.....  َابْنِ جَرِيرٍ مَعَ الَاوْزَاعِيِّ
1419. وَالظَّاهِرِي وَسَائِرُ الْأَئِمَّةِ......  عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةِ
1420. وَالْأَشْعَرِيّ  ُ الْحُجَّةُ الْمُعَظَّمُ.....  ِمَامُنَا فِي السُّنَّةِ الْمُقَدَّمُ
1421. وَأَنَّ مَا كَانَ الْجُنَيْدُ يَلْزَمُ.....وَصَ  ْبُهُ فَهْوَ طَرِيقٌ قَيِّمُ*
*-------*
*1369. أو: (عُلا)*
*1378. في نسخة: (الباهره)*

----------


## فتح البارى

*خاتمة في علم التصوف*
*1422. أَوَّلُ وَاجِبٍ عَلَى الْمُكَلَّفِ......  مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ وَقِيلَ الْفِكْرُ فِي*
*1423. دَلِيلِهِ وَقِيلَ أَوَّلُ النَّظَرْ.....وَق  يلَ قَصْدُهُ إِلَيْهِ الْمُعْتَبَرْ*
*1424. وَمَنْ تَكُونُ نَفْسُهُ أَبِيَّهْ.......يَ  ْنَحُ لِلْمَرَاتِبِ الْعَلِيَّهْ*
*1425. وَمَنْ يَكُونُ عَارِفًا بِرَبِّهِ......مُص  َوِّرًا لِبُعْدِهِ وَقُرْبِهِ*
*1426. رَجَا وَخَافَ فَأَصَاخَ فَارْتَكَبْ ....مَأْمُورَهُ وَمَا نُهِي عَنْهُ اجْتَنَبْ*
*1427. أَحَبَّهُ اللهُ فَكَانَ عَقْلَهُ......وَسَ  مْعَهُ وَيَدَهُ وَرِجْلَهُ*
*1428. وَاعْتَدَّهُ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاهُ إِنْ دَعَاهْ.....أَجَا  َهُ أَوِ اسْتَعَاذَهُ كَفَاهْ*
*1429. أَمَّا الَّذِي هِمَّتُهُ دَنِيَّهْ......فَل  َا مُبَالَاةَ لَهُ سَنِيَّهْ*
*1430. فَفَوْقَ جَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِينَ يَجْهَلُ.....وَتَ  ْتَ سُبْلِ الْمَارِقِينَ يَدْخُلُ*
*1431. فَخُذْ صَلَاحًا بَعْدُ أَوْ فَسَادَا.....وَشِ  ْوَةً تُرْدِيكَ أَوْ إِسْعَادَا*
*1432. وَقُرْبًا اوْ بُعْدًا وَسُخْطًا أَوْ رِضَا....وَجَنَّة  َ الْفِرْدَوْسِ أَوْ نَارَ لَظَى*
*1433. وَزِنْ بِشَرْعٍ كُلَّ أَمْرٍ خَاطِرِ......فَإِن  ْ يَكُنْ يُؤْمَرْ بِهِ فَبَادِرِ*
*1434. فَإِنْ تَخَفْ وُقُوعَهُ عَلَى صِفَهْ.....مَنْهِ  َّةٍ فَمَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ سَفَهْ*
*1435. فَحَاجَةُ اسْتِغْفَارِنَا إِلَيْهِ لَا......يُوجِبُ تَرْكَهُ بَلِ الذِّكْرُ عَلَا*
*1436. مِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ السُّهْرَوَرْدِ  ي اعْمَلْ وَإِنْ.....خَشِيت   عُجْبًا ثَمَّ دَاوِهِ وَزِنْ*
*1437. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِمَّا نُهِي عَنْهُ احْذَرِ......فَإِن  ْ تَمِلْ لِفِعْلِهِ فَاسْتَغْفِرِ*
*1438. وَالْهَمُّ وَالْحَدِيثُ مَغْفُورَانِ مَا......لَمْ يَكُ يَعْمَلْ أَوْ بِهِ تَكَلَّمَا*
*1439. إِنْ لَمْ تُطِعْ فِي تَرْكِهَا الْأَمَّارَهْ....  ...فَجَاهِدَنَّه  ا وَشُنَّ الْغَارَهْ*
*1440. فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ تُبْ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُقْلِعِ .....لِلَذَّةٍ أَوْ كَسَلٍ مُوَسَّعِ*
*1441. فَلْتَذْكُرَنَّ هَاذِمَ اللَّذَّاتِ.......  َفَجْأََةَ الْمَمَاتِ وَالْفَوَاتِ*
*1442. أَوْ لِقُنُوطٍ فَاخْشَ مَقْتَ رَبِّكَا.....وَاذ  كُرْ عَظِيمَ عَفْوِهِ يَسْهُلْ بِكَا*
*1443. وَاعْرِضْ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ تَوْبَةً تُؤَمّْ....وَمَا حَوَتْ مِنْ حَسَنٍ وَهْيَ النَّدَمْ* 
*1444. وَشَرْطُهَا الْإِقْلَاعُ وَالْعَزْمُ السَّنِي....أَنْ لَا يَعُودَ وَادِّرَاكُ الْمُمْكِنِ*
*1445. وَصَحَّتِ التَّوْبَةُ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ.......  َلَوْ يَكُونُ بَعْدَ نَقْضٍ يَكْثُرُ*
*1446. مِنْ أَيِّ ذَنْبٍ كَانَ لَوْ صَغِيرَا......مَعْ فِعْلِهِ آخَرَ لَوْ كَبِيرَا*
*1447. وَإِنْ شَكَكْتَ قِفْ فَتَرْكُ طَاعَةِ.....أَوْل  ى مِنَ الْوُقُوعِ فِي مَفْسَدَةِ*
*1448. مِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ مَنْ شَكَّ هَلْ.....ثَلَاثٌ اوْ يَنْقُصُ عَنْهُ مَا غَسَلْ*
*1449. نَعَمْ عَلَى الصُّوفِيِّ تَرْكُ اللَّعِبِ......وَش  َأْنُهُ الْإِيثَارُ لَا فِي الْقُرَبِ*
*1450. وَالِاعْتِزَالُ فِي زَمَانِ الْفِتَنِ......مِن  ْ بَعْدِ عِلْمٍ وَاجِبٍ وَالسُّنَنِ*
*1451. وَالصَّبْرُ وَالْيَقِينُ ثُمَّ الشُّكْرُ.....وَا  صَّمْتُ إِلَّا ذَاكِرًا وَالْفِكْرُ*
*1452. وَتَرْكُهُ السُّؤَالَ وَالتَّوَكُّلُ..  ...وَالْكَسْبُ خُلْفٌ أَيُّ ذَيْنِ أَفْضَلُ*
*1453. ثَالِثُهَا التَّفْصِيلُ وَالصَّوَابُ......  مَا خَالَفَ التَّوَكُّلَ اكْتِسَابُ*
*1454. وَلَا ادِّخَارُ قُوتِ عَامٍ وَالْكَفَافْ .....أَفْضَلُ مِنْ فَقْرٍ وَمَالٍ لِلْعَفَافْ*
*1455. وَالْخُلْفُ فِي أَخْذٍ وَتَرْكٍ نُقِلَا.....وَرَج  َحُوا أَخْذَ الْمَلَا دُونَ الْخَلَا*
*1456. وَلَيْسَ مِنْ زَهَادَةٍ تَغَرُّبُ........وَ  تَرْكُ مُحْتَاجٍ لَهُ تَرَهُّبُ*
*1457, وَالْعِلْمُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَلَاةِ النَّافِلَهْ......  فَقَدْ غَدَا اللهُ بِرِزْقٍ كَافِلَهْ* 
*1458. وَالْمَرْءُ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى أَنْ يَعْرِفَا......فَر  ْقَ أُمُورٍ فِي افْتِرَاقِهَا خَفَا*
*1459. كَالْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالتَّوَكُّلِ..  .وَالْحُبِّ لِلَّهِ وَمَعْهُ الْمُنْجَلِي*
*1460. وَالنُّصْحِ وَالتَّأْنِيبِ وَالْفِرَاسَةِ..  .....*وَالظَّنِّ *وَالدَّعْوَةِ وَالرِّيَاسَةِ*
*1461. وَقُوَّةٍ فِي أَمْرِ دِينٍ وَالْعُلُوّْ......  .وَالِاجْتِهَاد   فِي اتِّبَاعٍ وَالْغُلُوّْ*
*1462. وَالذُّلِّ وَالْعَفْوِ وَتِيهٍ وَشَرَفْ.....وَال  حِقْدِ وَالْوَجْدِ وَجُودٍ وَسَرَفْ*
*1463. وَالْكِبْرِ وَالْهَيْبَةِ وَالْمَهَانَةِ..  ....تَوَاضُعٍ وَالْكِبْرِ وَالصِّيَانَةِ*
*1464. وَالِاحْتِرَازِ مَعَ سُوءِ الظَّنِّ.......وَه  كَذَا الرَّجَاءُ وَالتَّمَنِّي*
*1465. وَرِقَّةٍ وَجَزَعٍ وَالْقَسْوَةِ....  .وَالصَّبْرِ مَعْ هَدِيَّةٍ وَالرِّشْوَةِ*
*1466. وَذِكْرِهِ لِلْحَالِ وَالشِّكَايَةِ..  ...وَبَلَهٍ فِي الْقَلْبِ وَالسَّلَامَةِ*
*1467. وَثِقَةٍ وَغِرَّةٍ وَالشُّكْرِ.......  ِذِكْرِ مَا يُمْنَحُهُ وَالْفَخْرِ*
*1468. وَكُلُّ أَمْرٍ وَاقِعٌ بِإِذْنِهِ.....سُ  ْحَانَهُ خَالِقُ كَسْبِ عَبْدِهِ*
*1469. قَدَّرَ فِيهِ قُدْرَةً لِلْكَسْبِ لَا........إِبْدَاع  ِهِ تَصْلُحُ فَاللهُ عَلَا*
*1470. خَالِقُ لَا مُكْتَسِبٌ مَا يَصْنَعُ.....وَعَ  ْدُهُ مُكْتَسِبٌ لَا مُبْدِعُ*
*خاتمة الكتاب*
*1471. وَتَمَّ مَا نَظَمْتُهُ مُيَسَّرَا......سَ  هْلًا بَدِيعًا مُوجَزًا مُحَرَّرَا*
1472.* في عَامِ سَبْعَةٍ وَسَبْعِينَ الَّتِي.....بَعْد   ثَمَانِمِائَةٍ لِلْهِجْرَةِ*
*1473. أُرْجُوزَةٌ فَرِيدَةٌ فِي أَهْلِهَا......إِذ  ْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَنِّهَا كَمِثْلِهَا*
1474. حَوَتْ مِنَ الْأَصْلَيْنِ وَالتَّصَوُّفِ..  ..مَا لَا مَزِيدَ عَنْهُ فِي الْجَمْعِ الْوَفِي
1475. خَلَتْ مِنَ التَّعْقِيدِ وَالتَّقْعِيرِ..  ....وَالْحَشْو ِ وَالتَّطْوِيلِ وَالتَّكْرِيرِ
*1476. فِي أَلْفِ بَيْتٍ عَدُّهَا يَقِينَا.......وَأ  رْبَعِ الْمِئِينَ مَعْ خَمْسِينَا*
*1477. بِحَيْثُ أَنِّي جَازِمٌ بِأَنْ لَا.......يُمْكِنُ الِاخْتِصَارُ مِنْهَا أَصْلَا*
*1478. وَلَوْ يَرُومُ أَحَدٌ يُنْشِيهَا.......أ  تَى بِهَا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ضِعْفَيْهَا*
*1479. فَأَحْمَدُ اللهَ عَلَى مَا سَهَّلَا......حَمْ  دًا يُنِيلُ مِنْ مَزَايَاهُ الْعُلَا*
*1480. مُصَلِّيًا عَلَى نَبِيٍّ عَمَّتِ........مَكَ  ارِمُ الْخُلْقِ بِهِ وَتَمَّتِ*

----------


## فتح البارى

> حاولت أن أعدل الأبيات (1439) و(1461) فلم أفلح!، فأرجو من الإشراف أن يعدلها,


نفس المشكلة! ، وأيضا 1475= (والحشو)!
هل أقوم بوضع المتن في موضوع منفرد أم ماذا ؟
أرجو أن يتطوع أحد إخواننا ويضع المتن على ملف وورد منسقا، فأخوكم قليل الخبرة في هذا المجال!

----------


## فتح البارى

> هل أقوم بوضع المتن في موضوع منفرد أم ماذا ؟
> أرجو أن يتطوع أحد إخواننا ويضع المتن على ملف وورد منسقا، فأخوكم قليل الخبرة في هذا المجال!


للتذكير..

----------


## فتح البارى

تنبيه: الذي قام بضبط المتن هو الشيخ محمود مرسي -حفظه الله-
وأنا لم أضعِ الموضوعَ علي منتدى آخر!
أقول ذلك لأنني رأيت أحدا قد وضعه بتمامه (بمقدمتي!) من غير أن ينبه أن منقول، فنبهتُ حتى لا يظن أنني ذلك الشخص!
والموضوع ليس ملكا لأحد، ولكن صنيعه يوهم أنني هو!، لذا نبهتُ.
جزاكم الله خيرا
--------------------------
هل أقوم بوضع المتن على الشاملة ويقوم أحد الفضلاء بتنسيقه؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الهاشمي

الأخ فتح الباري حفظك الله، تم تنسيق عملكم هنا على ملف وورد ولم اتمكن من معرفة بريدكم  الخاص لارسال الملف إليكم لإضافة ملاحظاتكم التي ترونها مناسبة. فهل لكم بارسال بريدكم الخاص إليّ؟ 
دمتم في حفظ الله..،

----------


## فتح البارى

> الأخ فتح الباري حفظك الله، تم تنسيق عملكم هنا على ملف وورد ولم اتمكن من معرفة بريدكم  الخاص لارسال الملف إليكم لإضافة ملاحظاتكم التي ترونها مناسبة. فهل لكم بارسال بريدكم الخاص إليّ؟ 
> دمتم في حفظ الله..،


جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا أبا عبد الرحمن، أرسلت لكم البريد على الخاص.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *النسخ* *536. النَّسْخُ رَفْعٌ أَوْ بَيَانٌ وَالصَّوَابْ ... فِي الْحَدِّ رَفْعُ حُكْمِ شَرْعٍ بِخِطَابْ*



 يبدو أن السيوطي رحمه الله كان مولعا بتكرار أبياته في المنظومات المختلفة، فقد وضع هذا البيت في ألفية الحديث أيضا، أول باب النسخ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

*1164. وَلَيْسَ مَا اسْتَحْسَنَ مِنْ* *مُخْتَلِفِ**....الشَّافِعِي كَحَلِفٍ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ
لعل الصواب -والله أعلم-: «مختلَف»، أي من الاستحسان المختلَف فيه.
وهي كذلك في شرح الطبعة الأولى، ومتن الطبعتين الثانية والثالثة.

**1172. أَمَّا وِفَاقُ الشَّافِعِيِّ زَيْدَا.....إِرْث  ا فَلِلدَّلَيلِ لَا تَقْلِيدَا
تصحيح: «فللدلِيل».
*

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

*917. بِوَصْفٍ اوْ بِشَرْطٍ اوْ بِاسْتِثْنَا.....  َوْ غَايَةٍ أَوْ نَحْوِهَا لَكِنَّا
الصواب -والله أعلم-: «ونحوُها»، "أي نحو المذكورات من الوصف وما بعده لفظ الاستدراك" اهـ أتيوبي.

**956. تَرْتِيبُ حُكْمِهِ عَلَى الْوَفْقِ وَلَوْ...**لِلْجِنْسِ في الْجِنْسِ مُلَائِمًا رَأَوْا
الصواب -والله أعلم-: «ترتيبَ»؛ لأنه خبر كان في البيت السابق.
*

----------


## فتح البارى

أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم
والأمر كما قلتَ، وهو كذلك أيضا في ط. ابن الجوزي، وهو سهو من أخيك-غفر الله له وعفا عنه- 
وأنا الآن أراجع نسخة الوورد التي أرسلها إلي الفاضل أبو عبد الرحمن، وإن شاء الله سأضعها قريبا.

----------


## أبو همام السعدي

> أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم
> والأمر كما قلتَ، وهو كذلك أيضا في ط. ابن الجوزي، وهو سهو من أخيك-غفر الله له وعفا عنه- 
> وأنا الآن أراجع نسخة الوورد التي أرسلها إلي الفاضل أبو عبد الرحمن، وإن شاء الله سأضعها قريبا.


هلاَّ وضعتها شيخنا الفاضل .؟

----------


## فتح البارى

> هلاَّ وضعتها ..؟


أبشر يا شيخنا، سأضعها قريبا جدا إن شاء الله

----------


## فتح البارى

> *120. أَوْ آمِرٌ وَاتَّفَقُوا إِنْ جَهِلَا ... وَالْعِلْمُ لِلْمَأْمُورِ إِثْرَهُ اعْتَلَا*


اعتلى



> *148. كَالْغَنَمِ السَّائِمِ أَوْ سَائِمَةِ ... الضَّأْنِ لَا مُجَرَّدُ السَّائِمَةِ*


لا مجردِ
 لأنها معطوفة على (سائمةِ)، وهي بالضم في الطبعات الثلاثة.

 وأنا أراجع المتن مرة أخرى وأكتبه = هنا

----------


## لسان الدين ابن الخطيب

ليتك تراجعه على النسخ الأخرى لعلماء الشناقطة التي وضعها أحد الإخوة في الصفحة الثانية أيضا ...جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فتح البارى

> *242. وَالْمُتَعَلِّق  ِ وَعَكْسِ الْخَمْسَةِ ... وَالضَّدِّ وَالْجَوَازِ ثُمَّ الْآلَةِ*


الْجِوَارِ!



> *246. وَالْمَنْعُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ عَنْ ذِي مَعْرِفَهْ ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا مُتَلِمِّحَ الصِّفَهْ*


متلَمَّح: بفتح اللام والميم الثانية

وأنا أراجع المتن مرة أخرى وأكتبه = هنا

----------


## فتح البارى

> *258. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا .... حَقِيقَةٌ فَفِيهِ خُلْفٌ قُرِّرَا*


لعلها: حقيقةً

----------


## محمد عمر باجابر

ماهي آخر أخبار النظم؟

----------

